# Human Resource Adviser - 223111



## MusaBilal (Aug 7, 2013)

Hi, just thought of creating a thread specifically for the candidates of Human Resource Adviser - 223111 to share their experience on application process, VETASSESS, available jobs and best places to go to.

Feel free to scribble...

Cheers!


----------



## MusaBilal (Aug 7, 2013)

I have lodged my application to VETASSESS in first week of July.
I got a confirmation that my documents have been received (were sent by post) but there has been no change on the status yet.

It still says Lodged and when i go into the details of documents, the status is Not Received?


----------



## MusaBilal (Aug 7, 2013)

Does anyone have any idea on the processing time. I know in total it should take up to 12 weeks but are there any chances of earlier assessment?


----------



## MusaBilal (Aug 7, 2013)

MusaBilal said:


> Hi, just thought of creating a thread specifically for the candidates of Human Resource Adviser - 223111 to share their experience on application process, VETASSESS, available jobs and best places to go to.
> 
> Feel free to scribble...
> 
> Cheers!


Anyone knows when is the fresh list of occupations coming for South Australia, West Australia and ACT. I think no other state is offering this occupation yet?


----------



## Jullz (Jun 2, 2013)

MusaBilal said:


> Anyone knows when is the fresh list of occupations coming for South Australia, West Australia and ACT. I think no other state is offering this occupation yet?


Hi MusaBilal, 
I don't know details about SA and ACT lists, but WA will make some changes beginning with October 1st.


----------



## Jullz (Jun 2, 2013)

MusaBilal said:


> Does anyone have any idea on the processing time. I know in total it should take up to 12 weeks but are there any chances of earlier assessment?


Processing time for my case was 11 weeks! Occupation: HR Adviser.
Hope it helps!
All the best!


----------



## MusaBilal (Aug 7, 2013)

Jullz said:


> Processing time for my case was 11 weeks! Occupation: HR Adviser.
> Hope it helps!
> All the best!


Thanks Jullz if i have got it right u got Vetassess assessment in 11 weeks?

And what is SS WA?


----------



## MusaBilal (Aug 7, 2013)

Jullz said:


> Processing time for my case was 11 weeks! Occupation: HR Adviser.
> Hope it helps!
> All the best!


Congrats Jullz  happy u r already thru 

So would u mind sharing the timelines of each step in application process like

Step 1: vetassess - 10-12 weeks
Step 2: ?
Step3: ?


----------



## Jullz (Jun 2, 2013)

MusaBilal said:


> Thanks Jullz if i have got it right u got Vetassess assessment in 11 weeks?
> 
> And what is SS WA?


Hi MusaBilal!
That's right, I have got successful assessment from Vetassess and it took 11 weeks since they received my documents.

SS WA means State Sponsorship from Western Australia.


----------



## Jullz (Jun 2, 2013)

MusaBilal said:


> Congrats Jullz  happy u r already thru
> 
> So would u mind sharing the timelines of each step in application process like
> 
> ...


You can find the timelines in my signature!
Step 1: Vetassess received my papers on 11.04.13 --> successful assessment received by post on 02.07.13;
Step 2: EOI submitted on 29.07.13;
Step 3: Invitation to apply for state nomination at Western Australia received on 02.08.13.

And this is my last step since I am planning to submit the application for SS on 23.08.13
We'll see what happens after that 
All the best!!


----------



## MusaBilal (Aug 7, 2013)

Jullz said:


> You can find the timelines in my signature!
> Step 1: Vetassess received my papers on 11.04.13 --> successful assessment received by post on 02.07.13;
> Step 2: EOI submitted on 29.07.13;
> Step 3: Invitation to apply for state nomination at Western Australia received on 02.08.13.
> ...


Thats very helpful. Thanks Juliz.

Would you also enlighten us on the choice of WA over SA and ACT, I mean if it is not personal. 

Does it have better opportunities for this profession or was it a just a personal choice? 

I have observed mixed opinions on comparison between Adelaide and Perth?


----------



## MusaBilal (Aug 7, 2013)

*Pak Edu Verification*

Hi has anyone gone thru it? 

I got an update from VETASSESS which is a bit confusing. It states

Qualification award certificate / completion letter - *Received*
Transcript of educational courses completed - *Received*

Verified copy of qualifications Insufficient

More Info: A verified copy of the award certificate and full academic transcript sent directly in a sealed envelope from the awarding body to VETASSESS.

Please ensure that the awarding institution sending the documents to VETASSESS quotes the file number at the top of this letter.

This must be sent via post. Unfortunately we are unable to accept it via email or fax (see below for details).

Information:Additional evidence as required for Europe, Pakistan, Nigeria, Philippines,and the People's Republic of China. 

Can you please tell me what do they need exactly as i have already sent notarized copies of my educational transcripts?


----------



## MusaBilal (Aug 7, 2013)

MusaBilal said:


> Hi has anyone gone thru it?
> 
> I got an update from VETASSESS which is a bit confusing. It states
> 
> ...


Should I notarize the copies first and then get them verified from the concerned universtitis and have them sent to VETASSESS?

Or should I just get them certified from the university and have them sent?

And is there any letter that needs to be attached alongwith, as they have asked "Please ensure that the awarding institution sending the documents to VETASSESS quotes the file number at the top of this letter."

What would be the content of that letter anyway?


----------



## chaitu2bandaru (Aug 13, 2013)

Jullz said:


> You can find the timelines in my signature!
> Step 1: Vetassess received my papers on 11.04.13 --> successful assessment received by post on 02.07.13;
> Step 2: EOI submitted on 29.07.13;
> Step 3: Invitation to apply for state nomination at Western Australia received on 02.08.13.
> ...


Hi 

iam chaitanya. iam also applying for HR adviser

I worked in HR department of Bank as Asst.manager.

currently working as manager in hrm dept of bank.

roles are same to HR adviser

Can anybody guide me 

Am I eligible to apply for Hr adviser.

Experience is 4 years

Qualification is B.com & MBA(Finance & HRM )


please guide


----------



## MusaBilal (Aug 7, 2013)

chaitu2bandaru said:


> Hi
> 
> iam chaitanya. iam also applying for HR adviser
> 
> ...


I think u should be able to apply for that. But why didnt u consider HR Manager which is in Schedule 1 if u r one.


----------



## chaitu2bandaru (Aug 13, 2013)

Hr manager - each band 7 in ielts required

and also I heard that 

we cannot nominate for HR Manager unless you have studied in South australia


Is it so ?

please guide


----------



## chaitu2bandaru (Aug 13, 2013)

please guide me


----------



## MusaBilal (Aug 7, 2013)

Originally Posted by MusaBilal 
Hi has anyone gone thru it? 

I got an update from VETASSESS which is a bit confusing. It states

Qualification award certificate / completion letter - Received
Transcript of educational courses completed - Received

Verified copy of qualifications Insufficient

More Info: A verified copy of the award certificate and full academic transcript sent directly in a sealed envelope from the awarding body to VETASSESS.

Please ensure that the awarding institution sending the documents to VETASSESS quotes the file number at the top of this letter.

This must be sent via post. Unfortunately we are unable to accept it via email or fax (see below for details).

Information:Additional evidence as required for Europe, Pakistan, Nigeria, Philippines,and the People's Republic of China. 

Can you please tell me what do they need exactly as i have already sent notarized copies of my educational transcripts?
Should I notarize the copies first and then get them verified from the concerned universtitis and have them sent to VETASSESS?

Or should I just get them certified from the university and have them sent?

And is there any letter that needs to be attached alongwith, as they have asked "Please ensure that the awarding institution sending the documents to VETASSESS quotes the file number at the top of this letter."

What would be the content of that letter anyway?


----------



## Jullz (Jun 2, 2013)

chaitu2bandaru said:


> Hr manager - each band 7 in ielts required
> 
> and also I heard that
> 
> ...


Dear chaitu, because HR Manager is on Off List Occupation for South Australia, it might be special conditions. Such as 7 for IELTS each band, and/or studying or working there.
Why don't you search for another state where HR Manager is available? I think Victoria has it.
Or...go for hr adviser if your tasks match!
Good luck!


----------



## VNS (Aug 5, 2013)

Jullz said:


> Processing time for my case was 11 weeks! Occupation: HR Adviser.
> Hope it helps!
> All the best!


Hi Jullz,

I am sending documents for VETASSESS fir HRA in next 2 weeks. Just wanted to check that all the documents for education qualification and work experience has to be verified and authorised by Notary. Is this enough or do I need to do something more since I am sending only photo copies of all dicuments?


Please guide.



regards,
vns


----------



## MusaBilal (Aug 7, 2013)

Yes that's fine. Notarized copies should do.


----------



## Jullz (Jun 2, 2013)

VNS said:


> Hi Jullz,
> 
> I am sending documents for VETASSESS fir HRA in next 2 weeks. Just wanted to check that all the documents for education qualification and work experience has to be verified and authorised by Notary. Is this enough or do I need to do something more since I am sending only photo copies of all dicuments?
> 
> ...


Dear Vns, all copies of your documentation must be certified by an authorized certifier.

On the vetassess website it says that:
_It is preferred that you submit original documents relating to your employment and certified copies of documents relating to your personal information, training/qualifications and other documentation. Please note that neither certified copies nor original documents will be returned. Refer to required documents for further information. _

I have sent everything certified 
Good luck!


----------



## MusaBilal (Aug 7, 2013)

Well the status was updated last week to In Progress and i have been asked to send few more docs.


----------



## blackmarch (Jun 1, 2013)

MusaBilal said:


> Well the status was updated last week to In Progress and i have been asked to send few more docs.


when did u lodged your application


----------



## MusaBilal (Aug 7, 2013)

Hi. I did it in Early July 2013


----------



## VNS (Aug 5, 2013)

Jullz said:


> Dear Vns, all copies of your documentation must be certified by an authorized certifier.
> 
> On the vetassess website it says that:
> _It is preferred that you submit original documents relating to your employment and certified copies of documents relating to your personal information, training/qualifications and other documentation. Please note that neither certified copies nor original documents will be returned. Refer to required documents for further information. _
> ...



Hi,

I have another problem, All my previous employers ( 4 ) are not ready to give service certificate with roles and responsibilities as it is against policy. But I am in contact with my previous mangers and they are ready to give reference letters, so do I still need to write the reason in the statutory deceleration as to why I cannot obtain service certificate from employer. Also I am confused that the statutory deceleration is self declaration or my manger can give statutory declaration for me. In addition to that some my previous mangers have also changed their jobs .Plz help.


Regards,
VNS


----------



## MusaBilal (Aug 7, 2013)

As far as i know it would be better if your former line manager or colleague could write it up for you. It should not matter if they are still on the same job or not.


----------



## VNS (Aug 5, 2013)

Jullz said:


> Dear Vns, all copies of your documentation must be certified by an authorized certifier.
> 
> On the vetassess website it says that:
> _It is preferred that you submit original documents relating to your employment and certified copies of documents relating to your personal information, training/qualifications and other documentation. Please note that neither certified copies nor original documents will be returned. Refer to required documents for further information. _
> ...


I want to pay assessment fees. What are the payment options? Can I pay online directly using credit card?



Regards,
Vns


----------



## MusaBilal (Aug 7, 2013)

Yes of course. Register yourself on Vetassess website and fill in your application. In the end you will have the choice to pay thru credit card or send a bank draft alongwith your printed application.


----------



## VNS (Aug 5, 2013)

MusaBilal said:


> Yes of course. Register yourself on Vetassess website and fill in your application. In the end you will have the choice to pay thru credit card or send a bank draft alongwith your printed application.



Thanks for info.


VNS


----------



## MusaBilal (Aug 7, 2013)

blackmarch said:


> when did u lodged your application


Hi there, I did it in the beginning of July 13. Have you filed yours?


----------



## blackmarch (Jun 1, 2013)

MusaBilal said:


> Hi there, I did it in the beginning of July 13. Have you filed yours?


You can see my signature below and i have lodged my EOI yesterday.
You have 3 more weeks for your vetasses result; it would be good
if you send them an email on the twelve week to `remind` them which I did.


----------



## MusaBilal (Aug 7, 2013)

blackmarch said:


> You can see my signature below and i have lodged my EOI yesterday.
> You have 3 more weeks for your vetasses result; it would be good
> if you send them an email on the twelve week to `remind` them which I did.


Happy to hear that u r already thru. How did the assessment process go? 

Anything worth sharing?

Cheers


----------



## VNS (Aug 5, 2013)

VNS said:


> I want to pay assessment fees. What are the payment options? Can I pay online directly using credit card?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have another query.

Which one to select for making the payment :
a. Normal post AUD$ 0.00
b. Express Courier International (traceable in major cities outside Australia) AUD$46.00


Regards,
VNS


----------



## Jullz (Jun 2, 2013)

VNS said:


> I have another query.
> 
> Which one to select for making the payment :
> a. Normal post AUD$ 0.00
> ...


Dear VNS,
I recommend you the 2nd option Express Courier International (traceable in major cities outside Australia). It's faster, is safer and Vetassess recommends it too!


----------



## blackmarch (Jun 1, 2013)

MusaBilal said:


> Happy to hear that u r already thru. How did the assessment process go?
> 
> Anything worth sharing?
> 
> Cheers


In fact ,nothing much to share and I only can wish you all best of luck and the golden word is Patience


----------



## VNS (Aug 5, 2013)

Jullz said:


> Dear Vns, all copies of your documentation must be certified by an authorized certifier.
> 
> On the vetassess website it says that:
> _It is preferred that you submit original documents relating to your employment and certified copies of documents relating to your personal information, training/qualifications and other documentation. Please note that neither certified copies nor original documents will be returned. Refer to required documents for further information. _
> ...


Hi,
Do I need to provide declaration for GST exemption, I am applying from India and none of my documents has Australian address.


----------



## Jullz (Jun 2, 2013)

VNS said:


> Hi,
> Do I need to provide declaration for GST exemption, I am applying from India and none of my documents has Australian address.


No, you dont have to


----------



## richoo87 (Sep 14, 2013)

*HR advisor-Assessment*

Hello Folks,

I have some doubts on Skill Assessment by Vetassess for HR advisor. Planning to submit by this month inshallah.

a. Is there any particular format for Work experience letter from Employer.
b. If you have 7 years of experience in HR, where first you worked with the same company as HR clerk and then as HR advisor should i mention all profiles in the experience letter or just the latest designation as HR advisor since 7 years with CO.....? 
c. And any particular format for resume is required ?

Please advise.  

Regards,
Reshma Abdul Rehman


----------



## shubham.maksi (Sep 10, 2013)

*Please Help*

Hello... I heard that VETASSES is the most difficult skill assessment body out of all... its that right?

Do they contact the employers all the time?

If they do, do they contact only current employer or all the employers?

One of my employers has refused to give me the experience certificate, they are in England and i am in India so there is noting i can do.... there is no way they are going to issue this certificate and i contacted my bosses via Facebook and they said that they can vouch for me if they receive any calls/email but cant issue the letter. I have to declare this experience to get min points.

Evil inside me is recommending me to forge the document as i have some letter head of the company, is it recommended?

Summary -

June 2003 - April 2006 - B.Sc (Full Time) India

June 2007 - Jan 2009 - Employer 1 (India)(Ready to give all the document)

Feb 2009 - Aug 2010 - MBA (Full Time) (UK)

Sept 2010 - Sept 2012 - Employer 2 (UK) (Not ready to give any certificate but i do have the statement of income for that particulate period and offer letter)

Nov 2012 - Till date - Employer 3 (Ready to give all document)

Age - 28


Please help.


----------



## Neville Smith (Nov 4, 2013)

*Vetassess time line*



MusaBilal said:


> Hi, just thought of creating a thread specifically for the candidates of Human Resource Adviser - 223111 to share their experience on application process, VETASSESS, available jobs and best places to go to.
> 
> Feel free to scribble...
> 
> Cheers!


Hi Musabilal,

Vetassess, is like the mother of all assessment bodies, so they do take a little longer to assess. (Time line - 10-16 weeks).

Secondly, HR adviser (WA) for now falls in the schedule 2 category,(which means you need to posses an offer of employment from an Australian employer in WA).

However, you may try ACT and NT as other options.

Thanks
Neville Smith


----------



## sanjuz (Nov 11, 2013)

HI

My Wife is also going to file HR advisor Visa (489/189)

She has done Bachelors in Business Administration
Masters in Human Resources - 
but both are distance education

working experience from May 2009 

but here is some problems

like she is employer of Micro Finance and her Company Depute her to L&T on Manpower hiring basis for 3 Years
after that she again started working at Micro Finance 
Secondly there is no Salary Slip or bank Statement 
But only a Cash Voucher but just for few months

L&T is ready to provide reference letter as she worked and reported to L&T managers.

above query i asked to Vetassess by email they suggest me to have advisory before assessment 

For Advisory I paid $130 AUD, uploaded all docs its been a week, no single response from them


Another query if the vetassess is accepting and giving positive assessment what are chances of invitation more from which state for HR - Advisory


189 visa is not accepting for this occupation ??

I want to apply for Western Australia as my friends are already there


----------



## Jullz (Jun 2, 2013)

sanjuz said:


> HI
> 
> My Wife is also going to file HR advisor Visa (489/189)
> 
> ...


Dear Sanjuz,
Unfortunately you cannot apply for subclass 189 as HR Advicer is not on SOL.
For subclass 190 you can choose between ACT and NT, who have HR Adviser available for sponsorship.
If you want WA, your wife will need an offer of employment to be eligible for state nomination, as HR Adviser dropped into Schedule 2 last month.
About the Advisory Service from Vetassess, why don't you give them a call or email just to check what's the progress of your file?
Good luck with your application!!!


----------



## MusaBilal (Aug 7, 2013)

*Jobs in Canberra*

What is the market like for HR Advisor Jobs in Canberra or HR in general?

Many people say there isn't much to find other than government jobs and for that you need to be a citizen. Is it true? Is the private sector really dull there?

I am in no urgency to leave my pretty decent job but planning ahead is it wise to make a move in a year or two? 

What are the prospects?

Thanks


----------



## MusaBilal (Aug 7, 2013)

@Jullz whats your take on Canberra for new immigrants?


----------



## vishalgmail (Dec 5, 2013)

Jullz said:


> Dear Sanjuz,
> Unfortunately you cannot apply for subclass 189 as HR Advicer is not on SOL.
> For subclass 190 you can choose between ACT and NT, who have HR Adviser available for sponsorship.
> If you want WA, your wife will need an offer of employment to be eligible for state nomination, as HR Adviser dropped into Schedule 2 last month.
> ...



Hi,
checked for the HR adviser role on WA website. 

on the offer of employment it says that it is mandatory for those who are residing in Australia while applying for SS.

so for schedule 2 job role like HR adviser who are applying from outside Australia, offer of employment is not mandatory.

Can somebody re-confirm this to me.


----------



## MusaBilal (Aug 7, 2013)

vishalgmail said:


> Hi,
> checked for the HR adviser role on WA website.
> 
> on the offer of employment it says that it is mandatory for those who are residing in Australia while applying for SS.
> ...


Hi, I would imagine the rule shall apply more to those residing outside Australia. My consultant told me that I need a job offer to apply for WA SS and I don't live in Australia.


----------



## Asher. (Sep 13, 2013)

My wife was assessed positive for HR Adviser... but it looks like the only options are now ACT or NT. Our first choice would be ACT but we will probably apply for both. Does anyone have experience with applying for NT and the job market there for HR roles?

Thanks


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Asher. said:


> My wife was assessed positive for HR Adviser... but it looks like the only options are now ACT or NT. Our first choice would be ACT but we will probably apply for both. Does anyone have experience with applying for NT and the job market there for HR roles?
> 
> Thanks


Hi Asher,

Can you please let me know how long did Vetassess take to reply with result???

Thanks


----------



## pratsi90 (Sep 17, 2013)

Asher. said:


> My wife was assessed positive for HR Adviser... but it looks like the only options are now ACT or NT. Our first choice would be ACT but we will probably apply for both. Does anyone have experience with applying for NT and the job market there for HR roles?
> 
> Thanks


Could you please share your timeline for vetassess aplication..Thanks


----------



## varunb (Dec 8, 2013)

*HR education*

Hello There,

Quite a newcomer to this forum and finding a treasure trove of information here. Would be grateful if someone could guide me on my query as mentioned below. 

To give a brief introduction of myself, I have completed my Masters in Human Resources Management and currently have close to 8 years of HR experience. Back in Feb '13, I started the whole PR process and was granted WA SS 190 visa last month for HR Advisor occupation. I am planning to move there permanently by Sep 2015 and hence would like to make the most of the time by studying a relevant HR course. 

1. My query is whether completing a distance run HR course be beneficial for me to land a job or will it be purely on luck? 
2. Are Indian educational qualifications considered on par with the Australian ones
3. I was intending to do Professional Diploma in HR course from AHRI. Is this course nationally recognized? If not could you suggest me a relevant course preferably distance based. 

Kindly guide me through these points. Thanks.


----------



## MusaBilal (Aug 7, 2013)

Hi any update on SA SNOL. Any chances for HR Adviser to make a come back on that?


----------



## Asher. (Sep 13, 2013)

pratsi90 said:


> Could you please share your timeline for vetassess aplication..Thanks


~18 weeks


----------



## MusaBilal (Aug 7, 2013)

varunb said:


> Hello There,
> 
> Quite a newcomer to this forum and finding a treasure trove of information here. Would be grateful if someone could guide me on my query as mentioned below.
> 
> ...


That's an interesting question. I am not sure if I could put a specific degree option there but understanding of local laws is essential in any case. And a good start could be Fair Work Ombudsman


----------



## Sanazeh (Dec 28, 2013)

Asher. said:


> My wife was assessed positive for HR Adviser... but it looks like the only options are now ACT or NT. Our first choice would be ACT but we will probably apply for both. Does anyone have experience with applying for NT and the job market there for HR roles?
> 
> Thanks


Hi Asher!

Will you be able to let me know what and how the documents were submitted by your wife for vetasses? It says that the awarding body is supposed to send the certified copies directly to vetasses office in a sealed envelope. I believe that will be a little tricky since our universities/boards are not very cooperative here. 

Also, I have done my Masters from a private university in Karachi. The degree I have already has HEC's stamp on it. Now do I need the degrees to be certified from HEC or the university itself? Plus if I want to apply online, then how am i supposed to send them the documents with their condition of documents to be sent directly by the awarding bodies. This is a bit confusions. 

Can you please the exact steps you followed while lodging your application to vetasses?

Many Thanks,
Sana


----------



## MusaBilal (Aug 7, 2013)

*Pakistan Degree Certification by the University*



Sanazeh said:


> Hi Asher!
> 
> Will you be able to let me know what and how the documents were submitted by your wife for vetasses? It says that the awarding body is supposed to send the certified copies directly to vetasses office in a sealed envelope. I believe that will be a little tricky since our universities/boards are not very cooperative here.
> 
> ...


Hey there, I have been through that. I sent the notarized copies of my degrees and result cards transcripts to Vetassess. However, they asked for a direct courier of the certified copies from the awarding university.

I was concerned in the beginning as you are now that it might not be possible, but actually it is. And its like a usual thing for the universities to correspond with different embassies and counsels.

You'll need to take up your transcript copies with originals to the concerned university. Might as well fill an application form, if applicable. And they will certify the copies with signature, stamp and embossed stamp. 

The only problem would be they will use a regular courier service which can take up to three weeks but it does reach eventually. Probably you could get the certified copies in a sealed envelope and have them couriered on their behalf thru TCS/DHL/FedEx or whatever postal service you like.

Mine were sent by Registered mail service of Pak Post as I didn't want to take a part in the document sending procedure of the university. The documents reached in 3 -4 weeks.

Hope it helps.


----------



## Sanazeh (Dec 28, 2013)

If anyone from Pakistan will be able to help me out here, I have the below questions:

1) What is meant by certified copies exactly? Can it be a photocopy also? 
2) Who will be the awarding body if I have done my Bachelors/Masters from a private university. My degrees have the stamp of HEC but I am little confused here. Will it be my unversity certifying the degrees or HEC itself?
3)Any tips on the resume/cv writing? I have been working in the same company for the past 3.5 years (since I graduated) and the positions have changes only twice during this time frame. I am applying as HR adviser as my job duties all fall within this category. What I want to know if I should the transition or just show my current position? I am afraid if I write from where I started they will not consider my HR adviser experience to be 3 years.
4) Do I also need to certify my inter/matric certificates? If yes, then how should i send them? Via post or i can submit online?


----------



## Sanazeh (Dec 28, 2013)

Musa! Thanks alot. I have been hoping that you reply to my post. Since I just started reading up on it I am a confused here. The university document bit is cleared now.

I have posted a few more questions. Would be able to answer them too please?


----------



## MusaBilal (Aug 7, 2013)

Sanazeh said:


> If anyone from Pakistan will be able to help me out here, I have the below questions:
> 
> 1) What is meant by certified copies exactly? Can it be a photocopy also?
> Yes it has to be a photocopy, signed, stamped and embossed by the university.
> ...


No, they need a certification on a degree that shall equate to an Australian Bachelor Degree. I suggest do it for both Bachelor and Master Degrees.


----------



## MusaBilal (Aug 7, 2013)

*Vetassess Resume Format*

For Resume writing there is a guideline provided by Vetassess. Here it is:

*Personal Details (or Contact Details)*

*Employment History*(Hint - List the jobs you have held over the last five years. For jobs you held more than five years ago, mention them only briefly, emphasising what you learned, or listing them without further description.)
Each separate job listing will include the following components. 
•	Job title 
•	Company name and location 
•	Refer to previous employers by their complete business name. If you have worked interstate, overseas or in a different region, include the city and state in which the business was located. 
•	Dates of employment or involvement 
•	Responsibilities and duties 
•	Use one or two sentences to describe generally what you did in each job including the major tasks, types of technology, tools, programs, instruments and materials you used 
•	Achievements 

*Educational Qualifications*
Include dates, majors, and details of degrees, training and certification 
•	Qualifications - Secondary School, Post-secondary vocational qualifications, University, Graduate School, Post-Doctoral Training 
•	Licences/Certificates 

*Professional Development*
You can include: 
(Hint - Don’t list every training course you’ve ever attended. Include only the most relevant to your nominated occupation.) 
•	courses completed 
•	professional associations of which you are a member 
•	licences/ registrations you hold 
•	in-service training 
•	certificates 
•	workshops, seminars, conferences 
•	other professional training 

*Referees*
For each referee, include: 
•	the referee's name 
•	their title 
•	the company they work for 
•	their work phone number and/or mobile 
•	their e-mail address 
•	a brief statement explaining how the referee knows you. 

*Competencies / Key Work skills *
It is useful to provide a list of key competencies and skills you have, with examples of how these are used in your work. This may also expand on the detailed tasks in your application form. These competencies should be verifiable from your references and employment documents. 
For example, instead of just "sales", this could state what your actual results were with sales, "Increased sales of X product by 30% in my region by using online marketing campaign." 

*Formatting hints*
Use plain text only—no italics, bolding or underlining. Choose a common font, such as Arial, Tahoma, Verdana, Garamond or Times New Roman. The size should be 10–14 points.
Don't add graphics, fancy borders, decorative lines, or shading.


----------



## Sanazeh (Dec 28, 2013)

MusaBilal said:


> No, they need a certification on a degree that shall equate to an Australian Bachelor Degree. I suggest do it for both Bachelor and Master Degrees.


Thanks. Much appreciated.


----------



## Asher. (Sep 13, 2013)

Sanazeh said:


> Hi Asher!
> 
> Will you be able to let me know what and how the documents were submitted by your wife for vetasses? It says that the awarding body is supposed to send the certified copies directly to vetasses office in a sealed envelope. I believe that will be a little tricky since our universities/boards are not very cooperative here.
> 
> ...


Hi Sana,

Sure... here is the documentation we provided:

- Regarding certified copies, unless the procedure changed very recently (we sent our application in July), all we did was get certified copies in sealed envelopes from her institute. Certified copies of transcripts + degrees (BBA, MBA) were provided by them in a sealed envelop with the institutes stamp behind the seal.

- We sent copies of original certificates (complete schooling history)

- Appointment and experience letters along with tax certificates from employers

- Evidence of name change (marriage certificate)

- Affidavit saying that information stated in the application is true

- Copy of passport

Regards
Asher


----------



## Asher. (Sep 13, 2013)

MusaBilal said:


> No, they need a certification on a degree that shall equate to an Australian Bachelor Degree. I suggest do it for both Bachelor and Master Degrees.


Not all universities do an embossed (wax) stamp these days - its definitely not a vetassess requirement. For instance, ours only had a standard ink stamp and sealed the envelope with scotch tape over the stamp.


----------



## Sanazeh (Dec 28, 2013)

Thanks Asher!


----------



## Sanazeh (Dec 28, 2013)

Asher. said:


> Hi Sana,
> 
> Sure... here is the documentation we provided:
> 
> ...


Does the same rule of being sent in a sealed envelope apply to other documents as well? (work experience etc) or is it just for the bachelors/masters degree specifically?


----------



## Asher. (Sep 13, 2013)

This is just for your degrees and transcripts.


----------



## Sanazeh (Dec 28, 2013)

MusaBilal said:


> No, they need a certification on a degree that shall equate to an Australian Bachelor Degree. I suggest do it for both Bachelor and Master Degrees.


Hi Musa & Asher,

Now that I am preparing my documents for vetasses. I have a few questions when it comes to the next stage i.e state sponsorship. Considering that the only states offering sponsorship for HR adviser i.e ACT & NT, I have read up on both and have the below questions:

1) Do I have to show a proof of funds while applying for the SS? If yes, then how much?
2) For how long these funds need to be in my account i.e from the time I apply for SS till the Visa is granted or is there a requirement of proof to be shown for 3-6 months prior when you apply for SS?
3) Any idea which state sponsorship is easier in terms of getting the invite. ACT vs NT?
4) Which state is actually better to go for.(even if its a little harder to get the sponsorhip)

Looking forward to your advice!


----------



## Asher. (Sep 13, 2013)

Hello Sana,

I am about to file for State Sponsorship (ACT)... I can only answer your questions on the basis of what I know so far about ACT and the nominal knowledge I have about NT:

1) For ACT you have to give a statement of your assets but no proof is required... see the guidelines here: http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.a...illed-nominated-guidelines-10-december-13.pdf

2) You need to be able to provide evidence if asked... here is the excerpt from the guidelines doc:



> "You are not required to provide documentary evidence to support your financial position with your application. However, you must be able to provide such documents if requested by Migration and Information Services."


3) Very little information is available on NT, I think the criteria for NT is tougher and you have to provide a solid reason as to why you want to move there. On the other hand you can find plenty of info here on ACT.

4) Canberra/ACT seems better compared to NT, the cost of living in Darwin seems to be the highest in Australia and from my research there are more jobs in ACT vs NT.

Regards


----------



## Sanazeh (Dec 28, 2013)

Asher. said:


> Hello Sana,
> 
> I am about to file for State Sponsorship (ACT)... I can only answer your questions on the basis of what I know so far about ACT and the nominal knowledge I have about NT:
> 
> ...


Thanks alot again!

Good luck for your SS process! Keep us posted 

Regards,
Sana


----------



## Sanazeh (Dec 28, 2013)

Sanazeh said:


> Thanks alot again!
> 
> Good luck for your SS process! Keep us posted
> 
> ...


Hi again,

Quick question, is it worth going for Point Test Advise letter from vetassess or it doesnt make much of a difference to diac? Did you guys get it ?


----------



## Asher. (Sep 13, 2013)

Sanazeh said:


> Hi again,
> 
> Quick question, is it worth going for Point Test Advise letter from vetassess or it doesnt make much of a difference to diac? Did you guys get it ?


We didn't go for it and from what I gather its not very useful. Calculating your points is not that difficult unless your case is complex.


----------



## as1986 (Jan 8, 2014)

Hi all,

I am very new to this forum. Have some questions on my mind. If any of you can help me with that. I have submitted my assessment in Oct. Still awaiting the result. Had 7.5 average in IELTS but not 7 in each band. this makes me eligible only for WA?

Is WA not accepting SS without a job offer? My consultant advised me that it is not the case.

I am very confused!!


----------



## varunb (Dec 8, 2013)

Hi as1986,

1. I believe you need to have 7 in each band
2. Yes as per the recent change, to get WA SS you need to have a job offer


----------



## as1986 (Jan 8, 2014)

varunb said:


> Hi as1986,
> 
> 1. I believe you need to have 7 in each band
> 2. Yes as per the recent change, to get WA SS you need to have a job offer


Thanks for the update however, for WA, though I am sure that you need 6 in each band and more than 7 in the overall..but I am still struggling for the second pointer as I am getting different inputs on this one


----------



## pratsi90 (Sep 17, 2013)

as1986 said:


> Thanks for the update however, for WA, though I am sure that you need 6 in each band and more than 7 in the overall..but I am still struggling for the second pointer as I am getting different inputs on this one


as hr advisor is now in shedule 2 you need to have offer letter from the employer or else you are not eligible to apply for wa ss.


----------



## MusaBilal (Aug 7, 2013)

Asher. said:


> We didn't go for it and from what I gather its not very useful. Calculating your points is not that difficult unless your case is complex.


Its better to get it than not. Doesn't cost much but could be very handy.


----------



## MusaBilal (Aug 7, 2013)

as1986 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am very new to this forum. Have some questions on my mind. If any of you can help me with that. I have submitted my assessment in Oct. Still awaiting the result. Had 7.5 average in IELTS but not 7 in each band. this makes me eligible only for WA?
> 
> ...


I think you'll need a job offer for WA. This requirement has come in place since October or November 13
I had to skip WA for the same reason. You could choose between ACT and NT now


----------



## MusaBilal (Aug 7, 2013)

so the Christmas break is over. ACT offices must have resumed. Anyone else looking forward to the SS outcome in next few weeks?


----------



## Asher. (Sep 13, 2013)

MusaBilal said:


> so the Christmas break is over. ACT offices must have resumed. Anyone else looking forward to the SS outcome in next few weeks?


We applied this week (on the 6th to be precise) and got our payment confirmation today. Hoping for a positive outcome


----------



## as1986 (Jan 8, 2014)

MusaBilal said:


> I think you'll need a job offer for WA. This requirement has come in place since October or November 13
> I had to skip WA for the same reason. You could choose between ACT and NT now


Thanks for the update. But can you let me know what is the IELTS requirement for ACT and NT?


----------



## MusaBilal (Aug 7, 2013)

Far as I know the IELTS requirements are as follows:

ACT - 7.0
WA - 6.0
SA - 6.5


----------



## MusaBilal (Aug 7, 2013)

NSW has recently announced that they have met their program targets for the Skilled Nominated visa (Subclass 190) for the 2013/14 financial year. 

This means that NSW will not be accepting any further applications for state nomination until the new financial/migration year which starts in July 2014. Applications received before 24 December 2013 will be processed as normal. Any applications received between now and then will not be processed and returned.

NSW will reopen for Subclass 190 visa nominations in July 2014. Information regarding 2014/15 applications will be posted on their website in July 2014. 

If you are interested in obtaining state nomination from NSW, you can use the time between now and July 2014 to organise your skills assessment and English language examination. We would be happy to provide you with an assessment of your position. 

If you believe you meet the requirements for a skilled occupation or simply want to find out if you qualify for migration to Australia, please contact us on: [email protected]. 

https://www.immagine-immigration.co...nsorship-update-south-australia-january-2014/


----------



## Neville Smith (Nov 4, 2013)

*Neville Smith*



MusaBilal said:


> Hi, just thought of creating a thread specifically for the candidates of Human Resource Adviser - 223111 to share their experience on application process, VETASSESS, available jobs and best places to go to.
> 
> Feel free to scribble...
> 
> Cheers!


Hi Musabil,

Good to connect with another HR fellow professional. 

BTW, what is your applications current status.


Stay in touch

Best Regards
Neville Smith


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi All,

I am in the same category. I applied for HR Advisor SS PR Visa. The application was received at Vetassess on 11-Nov-2013 and am hopeful of getting a result by the end of Feb'14. 

Meanwhile, does anyone have an idea whether the Christmas break at Vetassess will have an affect on our application status?

Cheers, 
Garry.


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

as1986 said:


> Thanks for the update however, for WA, though I am sure that you need 6 in each band and more than 7 in the overall..but I am still struggling for the second pointer as I am getting different inputs on this one


I believe varunb is right. You need 7 each.


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

pratsi90 said:


> as hr advisor is now in shedule 2 you need to have offer letter from the employer or else you are not eligible to apply for wa ss.


We are close in our application times, lets keep each other updated. I applied for Vetassess on 9-nov-13 and got an email confirming they received my application on 11-nov-13. Lets see how long do they take to reply. My agent says he will send them an email on 12 Feb 14, as the designated time of 12 weeks will finish on 11 Feb 14. 

I am just worried about the Christmas break should not have an effect on our applications getting delayed. 

Cheers,
Garry.


----------



## Hedy (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi all, am Hedy . Lodged my application on 15/12/2013. SA sponsorship under 489 visa stream. Waiting for a case officer to be assigned.. So happy to know you all here work in HR. Am planning to land to Adelaide by end of 2014 if my visa is granted (finger crossed ) wish me luck


----------



## richalamba (Nov 6, 2013)

*Eoi logged for act(HR ADVISER)*

I have filled my eoi on 6th jan...
how much time do they to send a invite ???????

thanks:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Hedy (Sep 8, 2013)

richalamba said:


> I have filled my eoi on 6th jan...
> how much time do they to send a invite ???????
> 
> thanks:fingerscrossed:


 well, as for South Australia I received the invite in less than three weeks, however SA has a seperate application unlike WA for example, which you only fill your EOI


----------



## pshankam (Jun 22, 2013)

Hi Hedi....
Any news on CO yet?

Thx
Shankam


----------



## Hedy (Sep 8, 2013)

pshankam said:


> Hi Hedi....
> Any news on CO yet?
> 
> Thx
> Shankam


Hi Shankam, nothing at all !


----------



## pshankam (Jun 22, 2013)

We sailing in the same boat. Keep us posted so will I.

Thx
Shankam


----------



## as1986 (Jan 8, 2014)

Looks like VETASSESS is taking too much time because of the Christmas break. I applied on 11th Oct'13 & am still waiting for the assessment result:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Neville Smith (Nov 4, 2013)

*Neville -EOI to SS timeline*



richalamba said:


> I have filled my eoi on 6th jan...
> how much time do they to send a invite ???????
> 
> thanks:fingerscrossed:


Hi Richa,

The timeline from EOI lodged to SS for ACT is usually 8 - 9 weeks.


----------



## richalamba (Nov 6, 2013)

Neville Smith said:


> Hi Richa,
> 
> The timeline from EOI lodged to SS for ACT is usually 8 - 9 weeks.


Hi neville...
Acc. My agent only field for eoi not for ss till now.. he asked ko wait for ss...
He said we wil get a mail from there end then we will file for ss.. 
Is this the ryt way... Pls suggest


----------



## Neville Smith (Nov 4, 2013)

*Neville - Responded*



richalamba said:


> Hi neville...
> Acc. My agent only field for eoi not for ss till now.. he asked ko wait for ss...
> He said we wil get a mail from there end then we will file for ss..
> Is this the ryt way... Pls suggest


Hi Richa,

Please check my response under "Your Notifications". I had responded to your query in details.


----------



## richalamba (Nov 6, 2013)

Neville Smith said:


> Hi Richa,
> 
> Please check my response under "Your Notifications". I had responded to your query in details.


Thanks dear


----------



## MusaBilal (Aug 7, 2013)

richalamba said:


> I have filled my eoi on 6th jan...
> how much time do they to send a invite ???????
> 
> thanks:fingerscrossed:


Richa you'll not get an invite until your state sponsorship is confirmed. So file for your state sponsorship.


----------



## richalamba (Nov 6, 2013)

*WA SS or changed it to ACT*



as1986 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am very new to this forum. Have some questions on my mind. If any of you can help me with that. I have submitted my assessment in Oct. Still awaiting the result. Had 7.5 average in IELTS but not 7 in each band. this makes me eligible only for WA?
> 
> ...


hi .. 

are you still going with WA SS or changed it to ACT ????


----------



## sohinimitra (Jan 13, 2014)

I have applied EOI for WA for HR Adviser 223111 on 18th Dec. Its already been 1.5months and there's still no reply. So requested my agent to apply EOI again for ACT. Will it be a wise decision to apply for ACT? If anyone can pls confirm.


----------



## Jullz (Jun 2, 2013)

sohinimitra said:


> I have applied EOI for WA for HR Adviser 223111 on 18th Dec. Its already been 1.5months and there's still no reply. So requested my agent to apply EOI again for ACT. Will it be a wise decision to apply for ACT? If anyone can pls confirm.


As HR Adviser is on Schedule 2 on WA state sponsorship, you will not get an invite unless you have an employment offer! You should change your EOI and apply for ACT! Good luck!


----------



## shahin_azi (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi,
Could anybody tell me what is the capacity of 190 Human resorce Advisor for ACT in 2014?
Regards,


----------



## Neville Smith (Nov 4, 2013)

sohinimitra said:


> I have applied EOI for WA for HR Adviser 223111 on 18th Dec. Its already been 1.5months and there's still no reply. So requested my agent to apply EOI again for ACT. Will it be a wise decision to apply for ACT? If anyone can pls confirm.


.

Hi,

I am surprised by your agents response, stating that its fine to apply to WA for an HRA occupation, despite the fact that its under schedule 2.

Please note, i had the same confusion and thanks to Julz, who gave me a clear indication that my occupation, had moved to schedule 2, after which i had proceeded to apply for ACT.

So, go ahead and ask your agent to change it to ACT ASAP. Wishing you all the luck in the world.


----------



## movingWA (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi Friends,

I have already send my EOI and its been more than a month & should expect by mid feb (informed to me by my agent), and as per my agent we will be applying for WA SS as i will be eligible for WA only.

Now i am confused from what i have read so far on this forum that i need to have a job offer and so far my agent has not told us anything on those lines infact he has told that no need to have job offer in hand & once i reach there i can get job offers. Now what i have read my above i worrying me. Correct me if am wrong . And what is this ACT i am not so far aware of it please throw some light on those lines as well.

Please help.


----------



## Jullz (Jun 2, 2013)

movingWA said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have already send my EOI and its been more than a month & should expect by mid feb (informed to me by my agent), and as per my agent we will be applying for WA SS as i will be eligible for WA only.
> 
> ...


On the WA State Sponsorship website http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/skilledmigration/Pages/Occupationsindemand.aspx it state that for jobs that fall under schedule 2 the main condition for applying, is the job offer!
_
Meet one of the following criteria:
□ currently working in Western Australia in nominated or closely related occupation with evidence that employment will continue for a further 12 months; or
□ have an offer of full-time employment for 12 months in Western Australia in nominated or closely related occupation._
But also, on the main page it states that: _A limited number of nominations are also available for applicants with Schedule 2 (offlist) occupations on the Western Australian skilled migration occupation list. _ but no one so far received an invite.

Can't you guys choose on the EOI WA and ACT also? Just to be sure you get an invite...?


----------



## as1986 (Jan 8, 2014)

movingWA said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have already send my EOI and its been more than a month & should expect by mid feb (informed to me by my agent), and as per my agent we will be applying for WA SS as i will be eligible for WA only.
> 
> ...


Hi Friend, 

Yes it is correct that you can only apply for WA if you have an offer in hand as HR advisor has moved to Schedule 2. Even my agent didn't inform me and I had to grill them real hard after I read the update in this forum. You can go to WA's official migration site and check for yourself over there. You will not receive any invite from WA even though you might have applied for SS till the time you have a job offer in hand.

As for ACT, it is Australian Capital Territory and has Canberra under itself. HR advisor is listed in their list under the SS category. You may go ahead and apply there for SS. Good Luck!!


----------



## Neville Smith (Nov 4, 2013)

*Neville*



movingWA said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have already send my EOI and its been more than a month & should expect by mid feb (informed to me by my agent), and as per my agent we will be applying for WA SS as i will be eligible for WA only.
> 
> ...


.

Hi,

This is really surprising as to how agents are taking us for a ride. Thanks to this forum and its members, but for whom, we are at the mercy of these god forsaken agents, who claim to know all and do nothing but for charging us a hefty price.

Friend - Please note, for the HRA occupation, you cannot apply for WA, as this occupation has been moved to schedule 2(which means you need an offer of employment from an Australian employer and only then can move forward).

So the next best option is to apply to the state of ACT, which is currently accepting HRA occupations and this occupation is listed as OPEN.

So do ask your agent to quickly change your SS nomination to ACT and he will do the needful. Unless if, you are willing to wait until July 2014 to see if WA refreshes their list to move HRA to schedule 1, after which you can apply fro an SS to WA.

For now, the best option would be to apply to ACT.....So buddy go ahead and act on this ASAP.


----------



## sselim (Aug 31, 2013)

Dear All,

I need your advice.

I’ve been working in the Human Resources field for over 7 years. Accordingly, I sent my employment evidence to VETASSESS for the required assessment. 
I just received my VETASSESS’s Assessment and the following has been written in the assessment:
“More than three year/s of employment is assessed highly relevant to the nominated occupation and completed at an appropriate skill level in the five years before the date of applying for the skills assessment”

Given that the points for ‘Work Experience’ are categorized as follows:
At least eight and up to 10 years – 20 points
At least five but less than eight years – 15 points
At least three but less than five years – 10 points
At least one but less than three years – 5 points

Does VETASSESS’s assessment mean that I can only apply for the ‘At least three but less than five years’ category which is worth 10 points? 

Please advice.
Thank you for your reply in advance.
Sally


----------



## Jullz (Jun 2, 2013)

Dear Sally,
Fist of all, Congratulation for the positive assessment!!!!! 
Secondly, I had the same question and doubts on my assessment time. The fact is that Vetassess is assessing the experience from the last five years before the date of application for a Skills Assessment. As HR Adviser is on Group B: 

_"Group B Occupations require a qualification which is assessed as *at least at the level of an Australian Qualifications Framework (AQF) Bachelor degree*, in a field highly relevant to the nominated occupation. In addition to this, the applicant *must have at least one year of post-qualification employment in a field which is highly relevant* and at an appropriate skill level to your nominated occupation *completed in the five years before the date of application* for a Skills Assessment. Pre-qualification employment may be considered.
If your qualification is not in a highly relevant field, additional years of employment will be required. Please see Group B below for details."_

So you are fine, relax!!!! Even if you asked for assessment of 10 years, their answer would be the same.

Did you asked for Points Test Advice?

What's your qualification and when did you gain it? How many years of employment post-qualification do you have?


----------



## sselim (Aug 31, 2013)

Jullz said:


> Dear Sally,
> Fist of all, Congratulation for the positive assessment!!!!!
> Secondly, I had the same question and doubts on my assessment time. The fact is that Vetassess is assessing the experience from the last five years before the date of application for a Skills Assessment. As HR Adviser is on Group B:
> 
> ...


Hi Jullz,
Thanks a million for your quick reply 
I have a BA in International Business Administration and I’ve been working for 7+ years after obtaining my BA.
I didn’t ask for a point test advice, did you? Would it be of any help to my application?


----------



## Jullz (Jun 2, 2013)

sselim said:


> Hi Jullz,
> Thanks a million for your quick reply
> I have a BA in International Business Administration and I’ve been working for 7+ years after obtaining my BA.
> I didn’t ask for a point test advice, did you? Would it be of any help to my application?


You are clear then 
My worry, for my case, was that I've been working as HRA for more than 8 years, but my BA in economics (which was not highly relevant to the employment) is from 2008. So I have only 5 years experience post qualification... and thats why I asked for PTA (but they assessed all 8 years...). I didn't take the risk and I asked for 10 points only in the EOI - 5 years of experience.


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

Jullz said:


> You are clear then
> My worry, for my case, was that I've been working as HRA for more than 8 years, but my BA in economics (which was not highly relevant to the employment) is from 2008. So I have only 5 years experience post qualification... and thats why I asked for PTA (but they assessed all 8 years...). I didn't take the risk and I asked for 10 points only in the EOI - 5 years of experience.


Hey julllz, how are you?? Long time no see? Have you got your grant?


----------



## Jullz (Jun 2, 2013)

snarayan said:


> Hey julllz, how are you?? Long time no see? Have you got your grant?


Snarayan!!!! I missed you! Also, Mithu, Laurinoz and others!
I still didn't received that grant :| It's so frustrating. My partner has done his medicals on 06.01.14, they were uploaded on evisa on 10.01.14, the organise your health blah blah link disspeared on the same day, but the Health it's still Requested with date 19.12.13... 
Form 80, IELTS and PCC are showing Received from 05.01.14. i don't know how much I have to wait but it's quite difficult because I keep dreaming almost all night about Australia ) I think I'm obsessed )
How about you?


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

Jullz said:


> Snarayan!!!! I missed you! Also, Mithu, Laurinoz and others!
> I still didn't received that grant :| It's so frustrating. My partner has done his medicals on 06.01.14, they were uploaded on evisa on 10.01.14, the organise your health blah blah link disspeared on the same day, but the Health it's still Requested with date 19.12.13...
> Form 80, IELTS and PCC are showing Received from 05.01.14. i don't know how much I have to wait but it's quite difficult because I keep dreaming almost all night about Australia ) I think I'm obsessed )
> How about you?


I too miss my old vetassess team .

I am still waiting for my grant too, have uploaded all documents including PCC, medicals and form 80.

It's almost been 3 months now and no response from co yet.

Hope for the best for both of us and hope to meet in wa .


----------



## Jullz (Jun 2, 2013)

snarayan said:


> I too miss my old vetassess team .
> 
> I am still waiting for my grant too, have uploaded all documents including PCC, medicals and form 80.
> 
> ...


Lets' hope for the best! See you in WA!!!


----------



## movingWA (Jul 2, 2013)

hey thanks to you all on this forum...

I acted quickly & asked my agent about it and now he is telling me the same info that i got from this forum that i need to have offer for applyin WA... freak yaar...

Now they are giving me options like i can either apply for ACT or Darwin i.e: Northern territory... As far as i have read the post & suggestions from Neville, Jullz & as1986 i feel like ACT should be better option but would like to know whether Civil Engg can get job there as my husband is a Civil Engg.

Please advise friends


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Anyone who applied to vetassess in nov'13 and has got any update?

thanks,


----------



## movingWA (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi Friends,

I have got to know that i need to have 7 bands in speaking at least for applying ACT is that true??as told by my agent. And if i apply for northern territory i need to show funds. or else i need to wait for July, 2014 quota to be out and apply EOI for WA.

Now what to do next simply cant understand. If i have to apply for ACT then i will have to again give my IELTS which will take another 2 months of mine.


----------



## Jullz (Jun 2, 2013)

movingWA said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have got to know that i need to have 7 bands in speaking at least for applying ACT is that true??as told by my agent. And if i apply for northern territory i need to show funds. or else i need to wait for July, 2014 quota to be out and apply EOI for WA.
> 
> Now what to do next simply cant understand. If i have to apply for ACT then i will have to again give my IELTS which will take another 2 months of mine.


Hello friend,
Unfortunately.... your agent is right. Just is not 7 in Speaking, but in all modules!

_English Criteria:
For overseas residents:
 IELTS result with a minimum score of 7 in each band
; or
 Current OET result with a minimum grade B in all sections.
 If you hold a passport issued by the United Kingdom; Canada; New Zealand;
United States of America; or Republic of Ireland you do not need to provide an IELTS results._

http://canberrayourfuture.com.au/wo...illed-nominated-guidelines-10-december-13.pdf


----------



## movingWA (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks a lot Jullz...


----------



## MusaBilal (Aug 7, 2013)

*Act ss*

Hi is it only me or there are others too who have not been assigned a CO even after 8 weeks of SS application submission?

How long does it actually take? Their official timeline was 9 weeks to get the outcome


----------



## Jullz (Jun 2, 2013)

MusaBilal said:


> Hi is it only me or there are others too who have not been assigned a CO even after 8 weeks of SS application submission?
> 
> How long does it actually take? Their official timeline was 9 weeks to get the outcome


Give them a call! Maybe you have a CO already but he is not saying anything yet.


----------



## sid.sami (Jan 27, 2014)

*HR Job Advertisements*

Hi,
I am glad to come across this group. I have a quick question, could some one please tell me that if I am unable to find 5 appropriate job opportunity advertisements then what is the alternative? I have searched online like crazy but there are a few HR jobs in ACT and not even one for HR Advisor. Since my only other option for SS is NT (which is not my kind of place), I would want to stick to ACT.

* I have 8 years of experience in HR and would like to continue my career as HR Manager/ Advisor.

Will appreciate any feedback.







27/07/13 IELTS: 7, 16/01/14 Vetassess Positive for HR Adviser, 27/1/14 EOI Submitted :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Neville Smith (Nov 4, 2013)

*Neville - Regarding ACT*



movingWA said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have got to know that i need to have 7 bands in speaking at least for applying ACT is that true??as told by my agent. And if i apply for northern territory i need to show funds. or else i need to wait for July, 2014 quota to be out and apply EOI for WA.
> 
> Now what to do next simply cant understand. If i have to apply for ACT then i will have to again give my IELTS which will take another 2 months of mine.


Hi,

You're right with the bands. In fact you need 7 in Speaking and Reading for ACT specifically. Suggest you try applying for IELTS, in different centers to get an early slot.

I'm sure you can crack it this time. Wishing you all luck.


----------



## Neville Smith (Nov 4, 2013)

*Neville Smith Replies*

Hi Sid,

All the very best for your move to ACT. I look forward to meeting all the HR folks in this forum in ACT.

Regarding finding Job advertisements in ACT, you are right, it is time consuming & you need to be patient + creative in your search.

Suggest you start signing up for job alerts in ACT for HR advisor - Some sites are Jobomas / Tip Top / Mercado jobs etc.,

All the best.





27/07/13 IELTS: 7, 16/01/14 Vetassess Positive for HR Adviser, 27/1/14 EOI Submitted :fingerscrossed:[/QUOTE]


----------



## sid.sami (Jan 27, 2014)

*HR Job Advertisements*

Hi Neville,
Thank you for your help. I have tried the websites that you mentioned but same jobs are being displayed. Anyways, got myself registered with a few so that I can get job alerts. How is the progress at your end? I see from your signature that you had applied for SS in Nov 2013, how long does it take to get the result.
Damn the immigration waiting time at each stage is so long... too difficult!! its test of nerves 
ok tell me something, did you submit the "employment statement" also?this paper work is mind boggling. I will appreciate if you could share a guideline.
Regards,
Sid.






27/07/13 IELTS: 7, 16/01/14 Vetassess Positive for HR Adviser, 27/1/14 EOI Submitted [/QUOTE]


----------



## as1986 (Jan 8, 2014)

Hi All,

I have a question: Do we have anyone on this forum who has already moved to WA and can guide us to get a job offer before we get PR so that we can apply for WA?
(As HR Advisor in WA needs a job offer in hand)

Any guidance in this regard would be highly appreciated.


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi As1986,

I am wondering why have you not got your vetassess result till now? Why are they taking this long, I understand that they have a stipulated time frame of 8-10 weeks for declaring the result. Did you check with them?

Thanks,


----------



## as1986 (Jan 8, 2014)

Garry2684 said:


> Hi As1986,
> 
> I am wondering why have you not got your vetassess result till now? Why are they taking this long, I understand that they have a stipulated time frame of 8-10 weeks for declaring the result. Did you check with them?
> 
> Thanks,


Yes I did check with them and they told me that it is in process. I have also checked with my current employer. He has not got any call as yet 

I am too confused

And specially with the fact that as HR Advisor I do not have many options in hand except for ACT now..things have become worse..


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

as1986 said:


> Yes I did check with them and they told me that it is in process. I have also checked with my current employer. He has not got any call as yet
> 
> I am too confused
> 
> And specially with the fact that as HR Advisor I do not have many options in hand except for ACT now..things have become worse..


Yeah, I can imagine, I am in the same state. Dont worry, lets just keep our fingers crossed for the results. 

My agent is planning to send them a reminder today. Lets see what happens.

Stay in touch. Good Luck!!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## as1986 (Jan 8, 2014)

Garry2684 said:


> Yeah, I can imagine, I am in the same state. Dont worry, lets just keep our fingers crossed for the results.
> 
> My agent is planning to send them a reminder today. Lets see what happens.
> 
> Stay in touch. Good Luck!!:fingerscrossed:


Good Luck to you too


----------



## MusaBilal (Aug 7, 2013)

Garry2684 said:


> Yeah, I can imagine, I am in the same state. Dont worry, lets just keep our fingers crossed for the results.
> 
> My agent is planning to send them a reminder today. Lets see what happens.
> 
> Stay in touch. Good Luck!!:fingerscrossed:


If there's no Outstanding documentation then it should not take long.


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

MusaBilal said:


> If there's no Outstanding documentation then it should not take long.


In my case, no additional documentation was asked for. I guess my agent sent all the required docs in the first go itself. 

Now, just waiting for the result. :wof:


----------



## movingWA (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi friends,

Require your advise once again. 


I am planning to give my IELTS again as will be sending EOI to ACT, but my query is by the time I get my IELTS results i.e: by march end & I send my EOI. So there might be chances that ACT quota for HR people might be full. So wont I be too late till April, 2014?

As this same thing when i put across to my agent he said the quotas open & close for any of the states in Australia so there can be chances that i can get the visa (is it true?) or else will have to wait till July, 2014.


----------



## MusaBilal (Aug 7, 2013)

Garry2684 said:


> In my case, no additional documentation was asked for. I guess my agent sent all the required docs in the first go itself.
> 
> Now, just waiting for the result. :wof:


Goodluck Garry shouldn't be long then


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Anyone here who understands the quota stuff. I can see on the immi website that the occupation ceiling for HR professionals is for 3600 (which should be the maximum) and the results so far column has some 236 (which should be the grants). Then, how are they telling that the quota has expired or will expire soon? Or may be I am looking at something wrong?

Thanks,


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

movingWA said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Require your advise once again.
> 
> ...


As far as I can tell, no one can predict, when the quota would be full. As of now, my agent is saying that I should be hopeful on the basis of occupation ceiling lists on immi website. So, I am just trusting him. 

Hope that info helps ya.

Thanks,


----------



## movingWA (Jul 2, 2013)

Even i am wondering why they are not reverting when I have already submitted them my EOI by mid dec, 2013 to WA. And currently they are not reverting to any1 as per my agent that what he told me. So now I have to send an EOI to ACT & before that give my IELTS to score 7 band each. (


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

movingWA said:


> Even i am wondering why they are not reverting when I have already submitted them my EOI by mid dec, 2013 to WA. And currently they are not reverting to any1 as per my agent that what he told me. So now I have to send an EOI to ACT & before that give my IELTS to score 7 band each. (


I dont know whats going on. I have met people on other threads who have been waiting for their vetassess results since Oct'13. I mean this is upsetting. They have mentioned a time line of 8-10 weeks, and they are making people wait for as long as 15 weeks and the only update is that it is in process. 

Anyways, good luck to you for your IELTS. 

Keep in touch.

Thanks,


----------



## movingWA (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks a lot Gary2684.


----------



## MusaBilal (Aug 7, 2013)

Garry2684 said:


> Anyone here who understands the quota stuff. I can see on the immi website that the occupation ceiling for HR professionals is for 3600 (which should be the maximum) and the results so far column has some 236 (which should be the grants). Then, how are they telling that the quota has expired or will expire soon? Or may be I am looking at something wrong?
> 
> Thanks,


Interesting question. actually it looks good to me that there is still good number of empty slots. 
but the forum discussions reflect there's not a good market for hr there?


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

MusaBilal said:


> Interesting question. actually it looks good to me that there is still good number of empty slots.
> but the forum discussions reflect there's not a good market for hr there?


Yup, thats true. Hard time finding jobs to support the SS application.

Thanks,


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Good Morning Guys!!

Good luck to all waiting for the vetassess feedback anytime now!!

Cheers!


----------



## sid.sami (Jan 27, 2014)

hi everyone, i have submitted my state sponsorship application but i am not very happy with my employment statement  i think i messed that part  n moreover i can't ask them anything because apparently that will affect my case...so will be hanging in the air till i hear something from them,


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

sid.sami said:


> hi everyone, i have submitted my state sponsorship application but i am not very happy with my employment statement  i think i messed that part  n moreover i can't ask them anything because apparently that will affect my case...so will be hanging in the air till i hear something from them,


Good luck bro.

Dont worry. Just keep your fingers crossed for the good news  

Cheers


----------



## Neville Smith (Nov 4, 2013)

*Neville*



sid.sami said:


> hi everyone, i have submitted my state sponsorship application but i am not very happy with my employment statement  i think i messed that part  n moreover i can't ask them anything because apparently that will affect my case...so will be hanging in the air till i hear something from them,


Hi Sid,

What did you mess with. The worst case would be, they will revert with further clarifications. So be prepared with that.

However, that seems like a bleak chance, for they are more interested in the mapping of your skill to the available jobs.


----------



## sid.sami (Jan 27, 2014)

Hey Garry,
I am new here so can't figure out why I can't reply to your message. Anyways, my documents were received by VETASSESS on 7th Oct, 2013 and I didn't hear from them till week 12. Then I emailed them to ask about the progress, they replied me in two days and told me that they had put my case in priority list and that I will hear from them in a couple of weeks. Soon after this, I got my result i.e in week 13. 
If you haven't heard from them then i will advice you to email them and ask about the progress.
Good Luck.


----------



## sid.sami (Jan 27, 2014)

Neville Smith said:


> Hi Sid,
> 
> What did you mess with. The worst case would be, they will revert with further clarifications. So be prepared with that.
> 
> However, that seems like a bleak chance, for they are more interested in the mapping of your skill to the available jobs.


Hey Neville, 
Well i am not really happy with the employment statement  i couldn't find any format to follow and just wrote 175-200 words, each statement. Tried to relate my skills with the ones required in the job adverts. Lets see what happens.


----------



## as1986 (Jan 8, 2014)

Ok so I have an interesting question..I would appreciate responses from all since we would all want to know are the agents telling different stories all same stories to all..

For WA, HR advisor has moved to Schedule 2. And as far as I understand from this forum, though the occupational cieling is far from being achieved yet it the job of HR advisor has come under the scanner..

My agent tells me that even if ACT does not send an invite, yet for WA the list will get refreshed on July'14.

But as I was going through the official website of WA, they didn't release their list in July'13 but in Oct'13(after which HR advisor moved to schedule 2  ). However, in July, they released a notice that till the time they release a fresh list, 2012 list shall imply.

So did any of the agents inform about this fact that in this year too if WA does not release a list in time, we will be hanging in middle of nothing??

Views pls..


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

as1986 said:


> Ok so I have an interesting question..I would appreciate responses from all since we would all want to know are the agents telling different stories all same stories to all..
> 
> For WA, HR advisor has moved to Schedule 2. And as far as I understand from this forum, though the occupational cieling is far from being achieved yet it the job of HR advisor has come under the scanner..
> 
> ...


Hi as1986,

Interesting questions.

1. WA has moved HR profession to schedule 2, this is true. So, if we have to apply for SS in WA, we need an employment offer from an employer based in WA.

2. When they released the list in Oct'13, I am sure the first preference was given to applications which were already lodged with them for the profession (I am not sure, but this is how it should work), so the quota exhausted quickly perhaps. Another thing, I did not understand the quota stuff at all. The occupation ceiling list which is available on immi website is somehow not in parallelist action with state quotas. For example, HR professionals have 3600 slots and only 236 are closed, and only two states where we can apply now, with WA moving it to schedule 2.

3. Why is ur agent telling u that ACT SS would not come? ACT has been processing SS applications faster than any other state, i believe. 

For the next intake in WA, I dont know... good luck to all. I am targeting ACT SS, but vetassess is making me cry


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

sid.sami said:


> Hey Garry,
> I am new here so can't figure out why I can't reply to your message. Anyways, my documents were received by VETASSESS on 7th Oct, 2013 and I didn't hear from them till week 12. Then I emailed them to ask about the progress, they replied me in two days and told me that they had put my case in priority list and that I will hear from them in a couple of weeks. Soon after this, I got my result i.e in week 13.
> If you haven't heard from them then i will advice you to email them and ask about the progress.
> Good Luck.


Thanks Sid,

I believe my agent is writing to them today. I am not too sure though. Will put some stress on him to do it. He is asking me to wait for another week. This is my 13th week.

Keeping my fingers crossed.

Thanks,


----------



## Sanazeh (Dec 28, 2013)

MusaBilal said:


> If there's no Outstanding documentation then it should not take long.


Hi Guys! 

A very basic question but is it worth hiring an agent for processing the case? If yes, then which are recommended ones. If anyone from Karachi here can identify them.

Regards,
Sana


----------



## Asher. (Sep 13, 2013)

Sanazeh said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> A very basic question but is it worth hiring an agent for processing the case? If yes, then which are recommended ones. If anyone from Karachi here can identify them.
> 
> ...


Definitely reduces the hassle if the agent is experienced. We're working with AiNIT (located in DHA Phase 7).


----------



## Sanazeh (Dec 28, 2013)

Thanks Asher. I have shortlisted Ainit too. Guess I will just go-ahead with them, Sohail is the person I am talking to. 

Regards,
Sana


----------



## Asher. (Sep 13, 2013)

Sanazeh said:


> Thanks Asher. I have shortlisted Ainit too. Guess I will just go-ahead with them, Sohail is the person I am talking to.
> 
> Regards,
> Sana


AiNIT is pretty decent (and professional).

Sohail is the initial advisor, at each phase of the application your AiNIT case rep will change.


----------



## MusaBilal (Aug 7, 2013)

Got the ACT SS alhamdulillah


----------



## Asher. (Sep 13, 2013)

MusaBilal said:


> Got the ACT SS alhamdulillah


Congrats! Did the CO ask for updated job searches or anything?


----------



## Neville Smith (Nov 4, 2013)

*Congrats*



MusaBilal said:


> Got the ACT SS alhamdulillah


.

Hi Musabilal,

Congratulations. Now for the final step, visa lodgement.

BTW, are you going thru an agent or on your own.


----------



## Sanazeh (Dec 28, 2013)

Excellent news! Congratulations!


----------



## Neville Smith (Nov 4, 2013)

*Neville*



Garry2684 said:


> Thanks Sid,
> 
> I believe my agent is writing to them today. I am not too sure though. Will put some stress on him to do it. He is asking me to wait for another week. This is my 13th week.
> 
> ...


.

HI Garry,

I am also using an agent. however, i did receive my vet assessment after 8 weeks, and that is because i had directly written a mail to them, and they did respond promptly.

So suggest you write an email that is polite and is only an clarification and not questioning them.


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Neville Smith said:


> .
> 
> HI Garry,
> 
> ...


Hi Neville,

My agent has sent them a reminder today. So, I am hopeful of something in next week. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Neville Smith (Nov 4, 2013)

*No Worries*



Garry2684 said:


> Hi Neville,
> 
> My agent has sent them a reminder today. So, I am hopeful of something in next week. :fingerscrossed:


.

Hi GArry,

No worries, you will hear from them by the end of this week. The generally stick to deadlines.


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Neville Smith said:


> .
> 
> Hi GArry,
> 
> No worries, you will hear from them by the end of this week. The generally stick to deadlines.


I am hoping for the same. 

Thanks,


----------



## MusaBilal (Aug 7, 2013)

Asher. said:


> Congrats! Did the CO ask for updated job searches or anything?


Thanks Asher, no they didn't.


----------



## MusaBilal (Aug 7, 2013)

Neville Smith said:


> .
> 
> Hi Musabilal,
> 
> ...


Thanks Neville. and yeah lookin at the lengthy 20 pager to be filled now
Putting in all the travel and stay details seems hectic. Wondering if I need to put in details of my leisure and holiday trips details as well. :/


----------



## MusaBilal (Aug 7, 2013)

Sanazeh said:


> Excellent news! Congratulations!


Thanks sana, whats up with ur application?


----------



## Neville Smith (Nov 4, 2013)

*Neville*



MusaBilal said:


> Thanks Neville. and yeah lookin at the lengthy 20 pager to be filled now
> Putting in all the travel and stay details seems hectic. Wondering if I need to put in details of my leisure and holiday trips details as well. :/


.

HI Musabilal,

You might want to check with your agent. Depending on the length of travel, it would make sense to mention the same.


----------



## MusaBilal (Aug 7, 2013)

Neville Smith said:


> .
> 
> HI Musabilal,
> 
> You might want to check with your agent. Depending on the length of travel, it would make sense to mention the same.


Have u lodged ur visa app?


----------



## Neville Smith (Nov 4, 2013)

*Neville*



MusaBilal said:


> Have u lodged ur visa app?


.

HI Musabilal,

Have submitted all my docs a week ago to my agent, they are reviewing the same and in all likelihood will be uploading the DIBP application along with visa fees by today.

Need to push them real hard, else they take their own sweet time.

How about yours


----------



## Sanazeh (Dec 28, 2013)

Oh I havent even started yet. Hopefully will be submitting my documents for vetasses by next week. Long way ahead.


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi Guys , 

I need some help here . My SIL applied for skill assessment under Human Advisor job code . Today she got positive assessment for same.

Total of her points are coming to 65 and she intends to file for ACT Sponsorship so that will make the points to 70 in total . Can anyone here tell me an approximate time frame in which she can expect an invite after she files EOI.

Regards 
PD


----------



## as1986 (Jan 8, 2014)

:cheer2: yay yay yay....its out and its positive.. :cheer2:

Now the next step....EOI....


----------



## Neville Smith (Nov 4, 2013)

*Neville*



as1986 said:


> :cheer2: yay yay yay....its out and its positive.. :cheer2:
> 
> Now the next step....EOI....


.

Hi,

Good news on a weekend. All the best for your EOI preps. Do well


----------



## Rajwant (Feb 9, 2014)

*IELTS Score*

Hi Everyone,

I keep reading the posts in this forum and always find them informative.

I received my Vetassess Positive for HR Adviser on 30th January and my agent has suggested us to Apply for ACT SS. 

My Ielts score is L: 7, R: 7.5, S:7, W: 6.5.

I came across few posting where it is mentioned that ACT wants 7 in all.

I asked my agent so many times and they are saying that the IELTS score is good to go.

Please guide.

Regards
Rajwant


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I was informed by my agent that the assessment was lodged to Vetesesss on 17/09/2013, but still didn't received any reply from them.

Now it's been 4 months.

normally how long do they take to assess ? i think maximum is 4 months


----------



## Rajwant (Feb 9, 2014)

I had logged my application on 15.08.2013 and got the result on 30th January 2014. My agent had told me that because of huge applications, there was a delay. You can ask your agent to send them a reminder.


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

Rajwant said:


> I had logged my application on 15.08.2013 and got the result on 30th January 2014. My agent had told me that because of huge applications, there was a delay. You can ask your agent to send them a reminder.


Thank you for the reply Rajwant. hopping that i will receive a positive reply by end of this month

Another one more question Rajwant , did they contact your employer i mean you boss for reference check ??


----------



## Rajwant (Feb 9, 2014)

Yes they had mailed my employer to verify my tenure and my role in the organization.


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

Thank you Rajwant.


----------



## Neville Smith (Nov 4, 2013)

*Neville*



Rajwant said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I keep reading the posts in this forum and always find them informative.
> 
> ...


.

Hi Rajwant,

For ACT, all you need is a 7 is Speaking and an overall band of 7. You're agent is right, if he mentioned what i had.

All the best, get on with your EOI, ASAP, as the application que is long.


----------



## Neville Smith (Nov 4, 2013)

*Neville*



prseeker said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> I need some help here . My SIL applied for skill assessment under Human Advisor job code . Today she got positive assessment for same.
> 
> ...


.

Hi,

For ACT, the time frame from EOI to SS is approximately 6 - 9 weeks.


----------



## Rajwant (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks a lot Neville.


----------



## sharafat (Feb 11, 2014)

Hi all

I am new to this thread. I heard from an agent that for WA if you provide 3 job adverts in place of job offer they going to accept? is it OK? ALSO if somebody can help me send a sample experience letter.


----------



## sharafat (Feb 11, 2014)

Asher. said:


> AiNIT is pretty decent (and professional).
> 
> Sohail is the initial advisor, at each phase of the application your AiNIT case rep will change.


Hi 

Can you please refer a consultant in Islamabad with good reputation?

Regards


----------



## Asher. (Sep 13, 2013)

sharafat said:


> Hi
> 
> Can you please refer a consultant in Islamabad with good reputation?
> 
> Regards


Sorry I don't know any  But you can search for MARA registered agent at the MARA.gov.au website.


----------



## Neville Smith (Nov 4, 2013)

*Neville*



sharafat said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am new to this thread. I heard from an agent that for WA if you provide 3 job adverts in place of job offer they going to accept? is it OK? ALSO if somebody can help me send a sample experience letter.


.

Hi,

If WA = Western Australia, then this is completely NEWS to all of us. As far as WA goes, there is no such option. The option exists for ACT only.

Please double check, before you proceed.

BTW, would be helpful if you could mention the details in your signature.


----------



## sselim (Aug 31, 2013)

Hi All,

I have a question regarding the EOI, specifically the Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489) Visa. I understood that as long as the applicant occupation is listed in the CSOL list accordingly the state or territory nomination occurs automatically after submitting the EOI. Meaning that, once all applicants submit their EOIs the state or territories scan the system for matching applicants and accordingly select the applicants by issuing them an invitation to apply for a visa under their nomination.

Having said that, I read on the migration blog that if the applicants want to be nominated by a state or territory, they need to check out their websites to find out what they need to do to gain their nomination. In doing that, I discovered that some areas i.e NSW have separate forms and documents to be filled in order to apply for their nomination.

My question is, is applying to state or territory separately on their websites a mandatory step in the EOI process to gain their nomination or is it a complementary step that will increase the applicant chances in being selected by a particular state or territory.

Please advice as I am very confused regarding this part of the process.

Thank you in advance for your reply.


----------



## sid.sami (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re:SSelim*

Hi Selim,
Well as far as I know if your occupation is listed in CSOL then u can submit your EOI and wait for state sponsorship or you can submit your EOI and simultaneously apply for state nomination(to speed up the process).because in earlier case you will have to wait till you hear from a state which is interested in you, it will then ask you to submit an application for state nomination ( which you can do by simply checking which states have availability of your occupation and make a choice), I hope I'm not further confusing things for you!
So basically:
Submit EOI wait for a state to contact you to submit application for state sponsorship 
OR
Submit EOI and apply for state sponsorship.
You can follow any order, doesn't matter (just be sure that the state for which you are applying should have your occupation in the "avàilable" list)

Good Luck,


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

hi all, 
i have a small thing to clarify regarding my work experience, i have be working as a hr exec. From 05.07.2010 to date and i completed my degree on 30.07.2012. 
So my question is i ve been working for 4 + now , n only 2 years are my post experience . So would i be able to get 5 points ,when lodging the eoi


----------



## thesoloman (Jan 20, 2014)

Hello, I am a trainer by profession and have over 8 years of experience in Leadership, Management and Soft skills training. I want to know how is the job opportunity chances for trainers in Australia? I am from India and am planning for Australian PR. 

Any response is highly appreciated

Regards.
Solly


----------



## Neville Smith (Nov 4, 2013)

*Neville*



Preax said:


> hi all,
> i have a small thing to clarify regarding my work experience, i have be working as a hr exec. From 05.07.2010 to date and i completed my degree on 30.07.2012.
> So my question is i ve been working for 4 + now , n only 2 years are my post experience . So would i be able to get 5 points ,when lodging the eoi


.

Hi,

This is dependent on a few factors.

1. The relevance of your skill set for the last 3-4+yrs.
2. The occupation your decide to choose.

As per Vetassess - . You need atleast 1+yrs of relevant post qualification employment. Incase your employment is not post qualification, then you need to have 5yrs of relevant experience / employment.


----------



## richoo87 (Sep 14, 2013)

*Hello Guys,*

Hello,

I am waiting for my IELTS result and got my positive assessment result for HR adviser.

Unfortunately, i saw from ACT SS that they will remove HR adviser on 24th Feb 2014 onwards.

So which would be next possible way for 190 visa.

Please help me.

Reshma
Dubai


----------



## MusaBilal (Aug 7, 2013)

richoo87 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am waiting for my IELTS result and got my positive assessment result for HR adviser.
> 
> ...


You're right, they have taken off most of the occupations including HR Adviser.


----------



## richoo87 (Sep 14, 2013)

*Hi*

Hi Musa,

Sorry i cannot post the link here due to my post count being less. 

Please see canberrayourfuture website in that new occupation list effective from 24th Feb 2014.

*** Updated ACT Occupation List (valid from Monday 24 February 2014) ***

Regards,
Reshma


----------



## Neville Smith (Nov 4, 2013)

*Neville*



richoo87 said:


> Hi Musa,
> 
> Sorry i cannot post the link here due to my post count being less.
> 
> ...


.

Hi Richa,

Here is the link.

ACT Occupation List - Migrating - Canberra - Create your future


----------



## MusaBilal (Aug 7, 2013)

I am surprised its not only HR Adviser. Many of the other occupations are taken off the list.
Richoo, try northern territory, that's the only one left now I guess.


----------



## richoo87 (Sep 14, 2013)

MusaBilal said:


> I am surprised its not only HR Adviser. Many of the other occupations are taken off the list.
> Richoo, try northern territory, that's the only one left now I guess.



Hi Musa and Neville,

Yeah now my only option is NT .

Lets hope for the best  

Regards


----------



## Neville Smith (Nov 4, 2013)

*Neville*



richoo87 said:


> Hi Musa and Neville,
> 
> Yeah now my only option is NT .
> 
> ...


.

Hi Richoo,

The choice is yours. Do a thorough research on the pros and cons of NT.

Above all, this being a PR move, it needs a lot more thinking.

All the best.


----------



## richoo87 (Sep 14, 2013)

Neville Smith said:


> .
> 
> Hi Richoo,
> 
> ...



Thank you Neville.

Currently waiting for IELTS result, so lets see … i prefer WA, but unfortunately they have removed HR adviser from it  and now even ACT.

Do you think NT is not that gr8 for opportunities in HR ?

Regards,
Reshma


----------



## hopefulhope (Feb 17, 2014)

Hey I see the hr advisor is going to be closed after 24th FEB 2014. I have a question does this mean they will consider the application already sent? I have applied 1st of feb 2014. Can I call them and check.


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

Neville Smith said:


> .
> 
> Hi,
> 
> ...


Thank you Neville,

I think for Vetassess its OK ,because i have already 1yr 8mnths post experience, but my only concern is about Points when lodging the EOI.


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

MusaBilal said:


> I am surprised its not only HR Adviser. Many of the other occupations are taken off the list.
> Richoo, try northern territory, that's the only one left now I guess.


Hi mate, 
Just was some comments on this regards to SOL in ACT and WA, is it true that HR adviser will removed from both SOL 

Got my IELTS results also L.7.5 W7 R 6 S7
will be doing it again but the thing is if HR adviser removed i dont have a way to lodge my EOI coz i dont have enough points , my plan was to score 5 marks from SS.


----------



## richoo87 (Sep 14, 2013)

Preax said:


> Hi mate,
> Just was some comments on this regards to SOL in ACT and WA, is it true that HR adviser will removed from both SOL
> 
> Got my IELTS results also L.7.5 W7 R 6 S7
> will be doing it again but the thing is if HR adviser removed i dont have a way to lodge my EOI coz i dont have enough points , my plan was to score 5 marks from SS.


I guess NT is open for HR adviser and also by July 2014 may be CSOL will be updated for each states.


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

richoo87 said:


> I guess NT is open for HR adviser and also by July 2014 may be CSOL will be updated for each states.


what about WA?


----------



## richoo87 (Sep 14, 2013)

Preax said:


> what about WA?


For WA, you require job offer for HR adviser.


----------



## Neville Smith (Nov 4, 2013)

*Neville*



Preax said:


> Thank you Neville,
> 
> I think for Vetassess its OK ,because i have already 1yr 8mnths post experience, but my only concern is about Points when lodging the EOI.


.
Hi,

You may try and claim post qualification points, by having your experience assessed.

BTW, that would cost you.


----------



## MusaBilal (Aug 7, 2013)

Preax said:


> Hi mate,
> Just was some comments on this regards to SOL in ACT and WA, is it true that HR adviser will removed from both SOL
> 
> Got my IELTS results also L.7.5 W7 R 6 S7
> will be doing it again but the thing is if HR adviser removed i dont have a way to lodge my EOI coz i dont have enough points , my plan was to score 5 marks from SS.


Hi Preax, now u should focus on NT before it gets out of the hand. If you're not done with VETASSESS yet u need to move fast as it will take 3+ months and then around 2 months for getting an invitation. I hope it remains on NT list, but keep an eye of official news from NT if they have any plans to remove it.


----------



## MusaBilal (Aug 7, 2013)

Monitoring the state statistics on Invitations issued for the occupation and its current status; whether it is open or medium or limited category will give u some idea where they are heading to.
But If am not mistaken HR Adviser was in High Availability in Dec list of ACT and now its goin off. same thing happened with SA and WA last nov when i was about to apply for SS, they were suddenly taken off regardless of being in high availability in the prior list.. Can't really predict...

If you're really interested, advice is to act fast. Goodluck!


----------



## K Sera Sera (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

Today is my first day in the forum and this is my first post.:wave:

I am glad that someone has taken a lead and started a forum for HR folks. 

I was going through the last few posts and I share the same anxiety - out of 3000+ ceiling positions, only 285 have been filled then how come most of the states have closed their requirement??:confused2::confused2:

Since I have just started my journey (collecting documents for Skills Assessment), I am really worried that HR might be taken off CSOL in July 2014 out:

Have you guys heard anything about this?


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

K Sera Sera said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Today is my first day in the forum and this is my first post.:wave:
> 
> ...


Hi K Sera Sera,

An interesting pseudo name you got there  Welcome to the forum.

I was trying to understand the same from my agent today. Seeing the kind of work my agent does, I believe what he says and its logical also. He told me that I had really tough time in finding HR advisor jobs in ACT for my ACT SS application and this is one of the reason that they are taking it off. He said that they put in sufficient research before releasing an updated occupation list and is not in most of the senses that we guess it.

I was also shocked to see HR advisor going from Open to Closed in the latest list, but then I understood that the 3600 ceiling is released by DIAC and states are not under any obligations to offer 3600 sponsorships for the profile. If a state has suitable and sufficient jobs, they will have no issues granting SS to the eligible immigrants, but if they have no jobs for the category, they would not want to sponsor immigrants in the category.

I hope that answers your question.

Good Luck with your application process.


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

MusaBilal said:


> Hi Preax, now u should focus on NT before it gets out of the hand. If you're not done with VETASSESS yet u need to move fast as it will take 3+ months and then around 2 months for getting an invitation. I hope it remains on NT list, but keep an eye of official news from NT if they have any plans to remove it.


Hi MusaBilal tks for the reply, i lodge my VETASSESS on 19.09.2013 and yesterday only they have contact my employer to verify. i don't know why they took so long to asses because i saw some threads here and i saw for some people it have taken only 3 months to asses. anyway hoping will get a good reply by end of this month, since i am running out of pints i need to score each 7 in IELTS, will be redoing IELTS on March .

will see what will happen


----------



## paoimaz (Feb 19, 2014)

Hi everyone!

My name is Paola and my husband is a HR Professional. He has 8,1 years of experienced work in HR. He worked as a Payroll specialist during the last years, and in the next weeks we will send all the documents to Vetassess for the assessment.

We´ve read a lot about vetassess -, so now, we are a little bit afraid they don´t consider his payroll experience related to HR Adviser. His work certificates are very related to the "dots" of de job description for HR Professionals pointed by ANZSCO, but.. I don´t know, we are just afraid of been rejected.

What do you think? Do we have chances to have a Vetassess +??

Thanks all.


----------



## nazarwaheed (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi there.

Can anyone of you help me send their HRA job roles they put in their reference letter?
If yes, please send me a PM, i am trying to help a friend as for myself i already have PR Visa granted (but as a University Lecturer, hence NO IDEA what to do for him ).




regards


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

paoimaz said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> My name is Paola and my husband is a HR Professional. He has 8,1 years of experienced work in HR. He worked as a Payroll specialist during the last years, and in the next weeks we will send all the documents to Vetassess for the assessment.
> 
> ...


Hi Paola,

Yes, according to AZSCO codes and Vetassess, Payroll and HR are two different jobs. However in my case also, I am taking care of some Payroll responsibilities. If your husband has more than 5 years of HR experience, they will accept it for the HR professional section. While writing the experience letters, highlight the HR role more and write about payroll management in a small section. Vetassess is more concerned about the roles and responsibilities. 
Word of caution: do not confuse them with different designations and different sets of responsibilities however. Its better to keep the role and responsibilities as simple and aligned with that of ANZSCO code as is possible. 

And do not worry, you will get it positive, you have sufficient experience .

Thanks,


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

nazarwaheed said:


> Hi there.
> 
> Can anyone of you help me send their HRA job roles they put in their reference letter?
> If yes, please send me a PM, i am trying to help a friend as for myself i already have PR Visa granted (but as a University Lecturer, hence NO IDEA what to do for him ).
> ...


Hi nawarwaheed,

I would suggest that you follow the ANZSCO code roles and responsibilities and align the responsibilities of your friend accordingly. That would be more suitable and logical. 

Cheers,


----------



## K Sera Sera (Feb 18, 2014)

Garry2684 said:


> Hi K Sera Sera,
> 
> An interesting pseudo name you got there  Welcome to the forum.
> 
> ...



Hi Garry,

Thank you for the detailed explanation. It does make sense. All the best for your EOI and SS


----------



## MusaBilal (Aug 7, 2013)

paoimaz said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> My name is Paola and my husband is a HR Professional. He has 8,1 years of experienced work in HR. He worked as a Payroll specialist during the last years, and in the next weeks we will send all the documents to Vetassess for the assessment.
> 
> ...


Hi Paola, lookin at the official roles and responsibilities of HR Advisor its obvious the role encompasses over various domains within HR. Having a larger focus on one part of it, Payroll in his case, does not mean a disqualification. However, its equally important that the role is broad enough to be regarded as an advisor. 
So what am trying to say is if your husband's job/jobs match to more than 70% of the responsibilities listed, it makes sense to go for it.


----------



## MusaBilal (Aug 7, 2013)

Any fellas around who have recently moved to ACT?


----------



## movingWA (Jul 2, 2013)

Hey friends,

HR adviser have also move out from ACT, thinking that i will apply for EOI to ACT i planned to give my IELTS again. But there is HR adviser is closed for both WA & ACT. NT i don't want to opt. Things are looking bleak day by day cant understand what should i do next. Also had a word with my agent he is saying there is again a list for WA to be opened can try our luck but hes not sure where HR adviser will be back again in occupation list or no. 

According to him i should give my IELTS & get 7 bands, in meantime he will see if 1st March, 2014 refresh list has HR adviser or no if its not there then we will go ahead with EOI for WA in July, 2014. But now my point is that whether are there any chances to get a visa now as Australia is opening & closing the occupation list & am worried that my money & time should not get wasted. Any suggestions that you guys can give. :frusty: :fear:


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

movingWA said:


> Hey friends,
> 
> HR adviser have also move out from ACT, thinking that i will apply for EOI to ACT i planned to give my IELTS again. But there is HR adviser is closed for both WA & ACT. NT i don't want to opt. Things are looking bleak day by day cant understand what should i do next. Also had a word with my agent he is saying there is again a list for WA to be opened can try our luck but hes not sure where HR adviser will be back again in occupation list or no.
> 
> According to him i should give my IELTS & get 7 bands, in meantime he will see if 1st March, 2014 refresh list has HR adviser or no if its not there then we will go ahead with EOI for WA in July, 2014. But now my point is that whether are there any chances to get a visa now as Australia is opening & closing the occupation list & am worried that my money & time should not get wasted. Any suggestions that you guys can give. :frusty: :fear:


Just stay positive mate. No one can predict how the lists will be updated. Its only hope that we can have. Have faith and patience and I am sure, you will get all you desire 

Cheers,


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

movingWA said:


> Hey friends,
> 
> HR adviser have also move out from ACT, thinking that i will apply for EOI to ACT i planned to give my IELTS again. But there is HR adviser is closed for both WA & ACT. NT i don't want to opt. Things are looking bleak day by day cant understand what should i do next. Also had a word with my agent he is saying there is again a list for WA to be opened can try our luck but hes not sure where HR adviser will be back again in occupation list or no.
> 
> According to him i should give my IELTS & get 7 bands, in meantime he will see if 1st March, 2014 refresh list has HR adviser or no if its not there then we will go ahead with EOI for WA in July, 2014. But now my point is that whether are there any chances to get a visa now as Australia is opening & closing the occupation list & am worried that my money & time should not get wasted. Any suggestions that you guys can give. :frusty: :fear:


WA still available 
http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/skilledmigration/Pages/Occupationsindemand.aspx


----------



## Asher. (Sep 13, 2013)

Preax said:


> WA still available
> http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/skilledmigration/Pages/Occupationsindemand.aspx


No its not available, its in Schedule 2 - you need to have a job offer.


----------



## paoimaz (Feb 19, 2014)

Asher. said:


> No its not available, its in Schedule 2 - you need to have a job offer.


Hi all..

In this web page you can check all the codes available in each territory and the date of the last update.


----------



## paoimaz (Feb 19, 2014)

Soory.. 

Here is the link:

ANZSCO Search | Skilled Visa for Australia. Find out the eligibility of your occupation (based on the anzsco code)


----------



## Manish. (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi all

I am new here on this thread.

Last few pages really made me apprehensive. i dont know what to do up next as we dont know what is going to happen with HR advisers profile

Kindly put some light on the following querries:-

someone on this thread says that for WA the list will updated in March. Does it mean that WA only will refresh its list in march and other states may refresh their lists in july?

further, in march when WA refreshes its list may they remove the stipulation of having a job offer?

If we wait till july 2014, what are the chases of getting the HR in SOL of a few states in Aus?

Kindly provide your valuable comments mates.

Regards


----------



## K Sera Sera (Feb 18, 2014)

Manish. said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am new here on this thread.
> 
> ...


I think all new bee's (including myself) here are really apprehensive. Looks like we will have to wait till July to see what is store for us. Till then we should get our two important steps (IELTS, Skills Assessment) done. Lets hope for the best :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Manish. said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am new here on this thread.
> 
> ...


Manish,

I submitted my docs to Vetassess in the same occupation on 11 Nov 13 and got my result on 7 Feb 14. You need to check with them whats going on. I also sent them a reminder in the 13th week and in the same week, my result was posted.

Thanks,


----------



## Manish. (Nov 14, 2013)

Victoria got Human Resource Manager 132311,

The code and name is different but roles are same i feel.

Cant we apply there.


----------



## Manish. (Nov 14, 2013)

Do anyone know that in *july 2013* which states offered openings to 223111.

Just trying to see which states may offer openings to 223111 this year as well in july 2014.


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

If I had to choose between Darwin and Perth, I would choose Perth. Darwin is bit hot and harsh weather, also may not have as many jobs as Perth.


----------



## Hedy (Sep 8, 2013)

Manish. said:


> Victoria got Human Resource Manager 132311,
> 
> The code and name is different but roles are same i feel.
> 
> Cant we apply there.


The assessimg authority for HR Manager is AIM, and their criteria is different than vetassess.. am already an HR Manager and preferrred to go for vetassess assessment as an HR adviser


----------



## Manish. (Nov 14, 2013)

Hedy said:


> The assessimg authority for HR Manager is AIM, and their criteria is different than vetassess.. am already an HR Manager and preferrred to go for vetassess assessment as an HR adviser


Any special reason for preferring HR adviser over HR Manager?


----------



## Hedy (Sep 8, 2013)

Manish. said:


> Any special reason for preferring HR adviser over HR Manager?


Critetia set by assessing authority "AIM" was a bit complicated. Have a look in it on their website; read it carefully and if you are sure u can provide them with all proofs then go ahead


----------



## Manish. (Nov 14, 2013)

Hedy said:


> Critetia set by assessing authority "AIM" was a bit complicated. Have a look in it on their website; read it carefully and if you are sure u can provide them with all proofs then go ahead


Oh!

Right...

I have already got it from Vetassess. 

Have u surveyed on the job availability in different states in Aus. If so, may I get ur opinions and findings on the same plz.


----------



## Hedy (Sep 8, 2013)

Manish. said:


> Oh!
> 
> Right...
> 
> ...


Well, I did not have much options as am only entitled for 489 visa.. at the time I applied, Only South australia (including adelaide) , and Western australia (excluding Perth) were the only available state for sponsoship of HR adviser. I Chosen SA to be able working in adelaide.. a bit hard to find a job there, but I assume I may have a better chance than regional WA.
As I know, job hunting is a bit harder in SA than Melbourne or sydney. .


----------



## Hedy (Sep 8, 2013)

Manish. said:


> Oh!
> 
> Right...
> 
> ...


Well, I did not have much options as am only entitled for 489 visa.. at the time I applied, Only South australia (including adelaide) , and Western australia (excluding Perth) were the only available state for sponsoship of HR adviser. I Chosen SA to be able working in adelaide.. a bit hard to find a job there, but I assume I may have a better chance than regional WA.
As I know, job hunting is a bit harder in SA than Melbourne or sydney. .


----------



## Manish. (Nov 14, 2013)

Hedy said:


> Well, I did not have much options as am only entitled for 489 visa.. at the time I applied, Only South australia (including adelaide) , and Western australia (excluding Perth) were the only available state for sponsoship of HR adviser. I Chosen SA to be able working in adelaide.. a bit hard to find a job there, but I assume I may have a better chance than regional WA.
> As I know, job hunting is a bit harder in SA than Melbourne or sydney. .


All the best hedy.


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

After the telephone verification of employment , how long does it take to give us the result, they call my boss on 17th this month and i'm waiting for a result from vetasses.


----------



## Hedy (Sep 8, 2013)

Manish. said:


> All the best hedy.


Thank u


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi All ,

My summary as follows,


223111- Human Resource Adviser
VETASSESS documents Submitted on 17/09/2013
IELTS- L-7.5, S-7, R-5.5, W-6.5
Vet Result +ve 20/02/2014
IELTS reappearing on 15/03/2014.

Since i have only 1 year post experience i need to have each band 7 in IELTS, therefore i'll be redoing my IELTS on 15 March.
My agent inform me that WA quota will be refreshed on March 1 , and have no idea about the new amendments.

so guys what are your views on this , will this affect us, any advise, comment on this highly appreciated.

Thnaks


----------



## sanjuz (Nov 11, 2013)

Hi All


My summary as follows,
223111- Human Resource Adviser
VETASSESS 23 Nov 2013
IELTS- L-5, S-5.5, R-5, W-5.5
Vet Result +ve 20/02/2014. Didn't get the Hard copy of result yet.
IELTS reappearing on ???

Age 29 - 30 Points
Education - 15 
Work Experience - 5 (4 years and continue on May 2014 it will be 5 Years)
IELTS - 0 ( i think i can not score 7 in all modules)

So total is only 50.
I have to go with 489 for EOI 

where i can see 489 has limited invitation.

Can any one tell what are the chances here ??


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

sanjuz said:


> Hi All
> 
> 
> My summary as follows,
> ...


Sanjuz,

You need to focus on IELTS score. That could be a good way around for you. 

Cheers,


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

Ya Sanjuz,

need to improve on my reading


----------



## K Sera Sera (Feb 18, 2014)

*Transcripts*

Hi All,

I am in the process of collecting the necessary documents for Skills Assessment.

I have done Bachelors in Management Studies and Masters in Management Studies from Mumbai University. I am going to submit my marksheets, degree certificates and convocation certificate for the same. My agent told me that I need not submit transcripts as of now (will submit later if VETASSES asks). Is this ok?

Also, I want to simultaneously apply for transcripts. So how should I go about it? Can anyone help with the process or contact numbers? I called a few numbers (Kalina and Fort campus), but no luck


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

K Sera Sera said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am in the process of collecting the necessary documents for Skills Assessment.
> 
> ...


Hi KSS,

Your agent may not want to send the transcripts because they are not essential documents by Vetassess. Marksheets and degree is sufficient. So dont panic.

I am sure Vet would not ask for the transcripts  

Cheers,


----------



## K Sera Sera (Feb 18, 2014)

Garry2684 said:


> Hi KSS,
> 
> Your agent may not want to send the transcripts because they are not essential documents by Vetassess. Marksheets and degree is sufficient. So dont panic.
> 
> ...


Huh!! Thanks Gary, you have taken a huge load off my shoulders 

Also, I am working with my current employer since the last 3 years. This is my first job too. So obviously I dont want to give my Boss's contact details as I dont want to disclose about immigration and all. So, in such a scenario, what should I do?


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

K Sera Sera said:


> Huh!! Thanks Gary, you have taken a huge load off my shoulders
> 
> Also, I am working with my current employer since the last 3 years. This is my first job too. So obviously I dont want to give my Boss's contact details as I dont want to disclose about immigration and all. So, in such a scenario, what should I do?


Send them all the documents:

1. Appointment letter
2. Appraisal letters
3. Tax documents
4. Form 26AS
5. All salary slips
6. PF Summary
7. Appreciation letters, if any
8. Any other proofs that show that you are associated with them
9. The latest experience letter(stating your job responsibilities)

If you send all these docs, I am sure they will not contact your employer, but thats a chance all have to take bud.

So good luck,
Cheers,


----------



## K Sera Sera (Feb 18, 2014)

Garry2684 said:


> Send them all the documents:
> 
> 1. Appointment letter
> 2. Appraisal letters
> ...


Sure. I think your idea about appreciation letters is good. I have a few of them and my designation too is mentioned in that..

Thanks Garry:rockon:


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

K Sera Sera said:


> Sure. I think your idea about appreciation letters is good. I have a few of them and my designation too is mentioned in that..
> 
> Thanks Garry:rockon:


Cheers 

I forgot to mention Bank account statement however. Also send it. It is also very helpful, as it ensures to the CO that you are fetching salary as per your salary slips in your bank account. 

As far I have understood the process, it is all about convincing the concerned person with your documents, if they are convinced with the documents, they do not contact anyone. 

I gave numerous docs, still I was a bit concerned about the employer being contacted, We all are at some point of time. No one contacted them from Vet. I hope the same for the Visa officer also  

Thanks,


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Preax said:


> Ya Sanjuz,
> 
> need to improve on my reading


Preax,

For reading, you should attempt few exams with the practice of reading the questions first and then locate answers and few exams with the practice of reading passages and then read questions. Check where you score more. It might help. I did both. 

For me, reading questions first worked better. 

Also, do not put in a lot of efforts in the first 2-3 sections, they are usually very straight forward. Last and second last sections are confusing, so save more time for them.

Cheers,


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

K Sera Sera said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am in the process of collecting the necessary documents for Skills Assessment.
> 
> ...


Submit all the relevant document you have to prove, that will be easy for you as well


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

Garry2684 said:


> Send them all the documents:
> 
> 1. Appointment letter
> 2. Appraisal letters
> ...


a) Pay slips covering the period 
b) Bank statements or passbook showing payment of salaries into personal bank accounts
c) Taxation Documents 
d) EPF


----------



## sid.sami (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi,
You MUST submit the transcripts, i have no clue on what basis your agent is telling you not to submit transcripts. Try to submit all required documents, (document checklist is available on vetassess website), so that your case does not linger.
Good Luck.


----------



## K Sera Sera (Feb 18, 2014)

Garry2684 said:


> Cheers
> 
> I forgot to mention Bank account statement however. Also send it. It is also very helpful, as it ensures to the CO that you are fetching salary as per your salary slips in your bank account.
> 
> ...


Sure. I will give them as many proofs of employment as possible. I have worked with this company for 3.5 years. So I will give them salary slip of 42 months 

Also, someone suggested that I should ask my senior colleagues (since I wont give my boss's reference) to give reference letters, is there any prescribed format? How many such references would be advisable?


----------



## K Sera Sera (Feb 18, 2014)

sid.sami said:


> Hi,
> You MUST submit the transcripts, i have no clue on what basis your agent is telling you not to submit transcripts. Try to submit all required documents, (document checklist is available on vetassess website), so that your case does not linger.
> Good Luck.


Sure. I will keep that in mind. I will apply for the transcripts simultaneously. I might need them anytime.

Thank you.


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

K Sera Sera said:


> Sure. I will give them as many proofs of employment as possible. I have worked with this company for 3.5 years. So I will give them salary slip of 42 months
> 
> Also, someone suggested that I should ask my senior colleagues (since I wont give my boss's reference) to give reference letters, is there any prescribed format? How many such references would be advisable?


Hi KSS,

You can give the reference of a senior or supervisor. There is no prescribed format, you need to get your job responsibilities on the company letter head and signed by your supervisor, who will be the reference.

I sent only 1 such reference letter.

Thanks,


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi All,

I was planning to apply for 190 with SS of WA. but bcoz of the the recent change in SS i want be able to apply, coz i have only 1+ year post experience from my 3+ experience.
just need to know do they require post experience?

Seniors please help me on this.

and also i want able to apply for WA SS , what will be the best choose ,i have only 55 points and i need a SS to score 60

Tks.


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Preax said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I was planning to apply for 190 with SS of WA. but bcoz of the the recent change in SS i want be able to apply, coz i have only 1+ year post experience from my 3+ experience.
> just need to know do they require post experience?
> ...


Hi Preax,

As per the info on their website, they have asked for at least 3 years of overseas experience or at least 1 year of australian experience.

As per my experience both Vet and SS CO considers post experience only. 

Others, please advice.

Thanks,


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

Garry2684 said:


> Hi Preax,
> 
> As per the info on their website, they have asked for at least 3 years of overseas experience or at least 1 year of australian experience.
> 
> ...


thanks Garry2684.

Garry2684, now the option is to try SA/ NT or should i stay till 1 July 2014 ?
What do you think (HR Adviser 223111)


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Preax said:


> thanks Garry2684.
> 
> Garry2684, now the option is to try SA/ NT or should i stay till 1 July 2014 ?
> What do you think (HR Adviser 223111)


Hi Preax,

Although the chances are very bright for the HR Advisor profile in the upcoming occupation lists in July, I have seen people not taking any chance and applying to NT also.

I would recommend to go ahead with what is available because I would do the same if I was in your situation. But, if you want to wait, that is also your wish 

Good Luck howsoever you plan it.

Thanks,


----------



## K Sera Sera (Feb 18, 2014)

Garry2684 said:


> Hi Preax,
> 
> Although the chances are very bright for the HR Advisor profile in the upcoming occupation lists in July, I have seen people not taking any chance and applying to NT also.
> 
> ...



Hi Garry,

Given my anxiety over the chances of HR staying on CSOL in July 2014, I am really curious to know what gives you the impression that the chances for the HR Advisor profile are very bright in July 2014. Your opinion would really be encouraging for the people who have just embarked upon this journey


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

K Sera Sera said:


> Hi Garry,
> 
> Given my anxiety over the chances of HR staying on CSOL in July 2014, I am really curious to know what gives you the impression that the chances for the HR Advisor profile are very bright in July 2014. Your opinion would really be encouraging for the people who have just embarked upon this journey


Hi KSS,

A lot of factors are involved:

1. I can see a lot of jobs for HR advisor profile in NSW, SA and NT regions. 

2. Recently, a list of occupations was released, posted either in this forum or in the Vetassess forum by a person, which included occupations that will be taken off the occupation lists by next year, which did not contain HR advisors.

3. When DIBP releases the occupation ceilings, there is also mechanisms involved. If DIBP released a 3600 ceiling for HR professionals, certainly the demand is high. Only 300 have been filled, which means the state requirements may be filled for now, but future demand is still expected.

4. The link here rates HR as a future deficient role in Australia and cites that there will be upcoming demand for HR professionals due to shortage of skilled workers in this domain.

Latest skills in demand in Australia | 19 Jul 2013 | Working In Australia


I hope that might be helpful.

Thanks,


----------



## K Sera Sera (Feb 18, 2014)

Preax said:


> Hi All ,
> 
> My summary as follows,
> 
> ...



Hi Preax,


You had mentioned that the there will be some changes in WA quotas on 1st March 2014, any idea what these changes are?


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

Garry2684 said:


> Hi KSS,
> 
> A lot of factors are involved:
> 
> ...


Thank you very much Garry2684


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

K Sera Sera said:


> Hi Preax,
> 
> 
> You had mentioned that the there will be some changes in WA quotas on 1st March 2014, any idea what these changes are?


Hi Sera,

No my agent didn't inform me anything about that, what he's telling me is that finish you IELTS after that will be what can be done.

If i get any update on above i will surely update you'll.

Thank you,
Pradeeptha


----------



## K Sera Sera (Feb 18, 2014)

Garry2684 said:


> Hi KSS,
> 
> A lot of factors are involved:
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for your insights.. Really appreciate it :yo:


----------



## MusaBilal (Aug 7, 2013)

Thanks Garry for this very useful info. 

Cheers


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

Guys to get a SS from WA, we need to have a Contract of employment from an employer in WA?


----------



## Neville Smith (Nov 4, 2013)

*Neville*



Garry2684 said:


> Hi KSS,
> 
> A lot of factors are involved:
> 
> ...


.

Hi Garry,

Most of what you've mentioned is almost true. However, one small glitch to your thought process is that, many folks have used the HRA occupation and have entered OZ, and have moved on to obtain other jobs not relevant to their skill thereby, not being accounted as filled under the current occupation (HRA), but still shown as opened. One of the main reasons, why we had such a premature closure of the occupations, is to tighten the process and ensure skill match happens and people with the right skill work in the same skill.

All said and done the prospects, for HR is good and the demand will only increase, as there is a shortage of HRA's in the country.

Good luck to all of us.


----------



## vijesh (Feb 26, 2014)

everyone one here on this thread is applying for 190 right??


----------



## Neville Smith (Nov 4, 2013)

*Neville*

Hi All,

Would like to hear from those who have filed their VISA application for the state of ACT, if they have received a hard copy(pamphlet) from the ACT department, that welcomes them and portrays a transparent picture of what kind of help can be sought while we wait for our VISA's to be granted.

Please do respond.


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Neville Smith said:


> .
> 
> Hi Garry,
> 
> ...


Hehe,

Certainly, I am way behind you, so obviously your research is more detailed than mine 

Cheers,


----------



## MusaBilal (Aug 7, 2013)

Neville Smith said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Would like to hear from those who have filed their VISA application for the state of ACT, if they have received a hard copy(pamphlet) from the ACT department, that welcomes them and portrays a transparent picture of what kind of help can be sought while we wait for our VISA's to be granted.
> 
> Please do respond.


Hi Neville, I received that -a brochure with a greetings letter.


----------



## Neville Smith (Nov 4, 2013)

*Neville*



MusaBilal said:


> Hi Neville, I received that -a brochure with a greetings letter.


Thanks Musabilal,

Looks like they have started this only this year and this is unique to ACT only. Tells you how organized they are


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

guys any idea of his get the TR(489) and go for this Skilled Regional visa (subclass 887)

???


----------



## sanjuz (Nov 11, 2013)

Hi Expats

Can i get which state with 6 bands IELTS accepting HR advisers 
WA, NT - any other states.


----------



## Neville Smith (Nov 4, 2013)

*Neville*



sanjuz said:


> Hi Expats
> 
> Can i get which state with 6 bands IELTS accepting HR advisers
> WA, NT - any other states.


.

ACT - needs min of 6 in all with 7 in speaking and 7 overall.


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Neville Smith said:


> .
> 
> ACT - needs min of 6 in all with 7 in speaking and 7 overall.


And I reckon its for occupations listed open. For limited and closed applications its 7 overall and 7 each, right Neville?


----------



## Neville Smith (Nov 4, 2013)

*Neville*



Garry2684 said:


> And I reckon its for occupations listed open. For limited and closed applications its 7 overall and 7 each, right Neville?



Spot on Garry.


----------



## pratsi90 (Sep 17, 2013)

Dear Expats,

I recently got Positive outcome from Vetassess. I know NT is open for SS but I am confuse in applying because I have very good friend who is Citizen and lives in Perth.He is insisting me to come to Perth and he is also ready to help me out with initial accommodation. He has got good contacts there so he will help me in getting job as well through his references.

I am just seeking genuine advise on this. Is this worth waiting for WA to open HR Advisor or should I just apply for NT ?

Is there any chances for HR Advisor to open up in WA soon ?

I am very confuse..

Thank You


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

pratsi90 said:


> Dear Expats,
> 
> I recently got Positive outcome from Vetassess. I know NT is open for SS but I am confuse in applying because I have very good friend who is Citizen and lives in Perth.He is insisting me to come to Perth and he is also ready to help me out with initial accommodation. He has got good contacts there so he will help me in getting job as well through his references.
> 
> ...


Hi Pratsi,

Its literally your call. No one can predict any updates which may come from DIBP or from states to process in the next year. 

However, if you want to apply to NT, you must talk to Black_Rose. I am sure she will have enough information to assist you with the process 

Good Luck.


----------



## pratsi90 (Sep 17, 2013)

Garry2684 said:


> Hi Pratsi,
> 
> Its literally your call. No one can predict any updates which may come from DIBP or from states to process in the next year.
> 
> ...


Yes you right Garry. I got all the required information for applying NT. Documents are ready though just waiting for IELTS which I am going to clear by mid April.

I am so confuse lol

Anyway thanks a lot for your reply I will see what I will do because I still have month to decide. Good to have such a active member like you in this forum.

Thank You


----------



## sid.sami (Jan 27, 2014)

Garry2684 said:


> Hi Pratsi,
> 
> Its literally your call. No one can predict any updates which may come from DIBP or from states to process in the next year.
> 
> ...


Hey Pratsi, if your friend is that resourceful then ask him to get you a job offer, as HR Advisor is still available in WA in schedule 2 List, which means that if you have a valid job offer, you can apply for WA state sponsorship..


----------



## pratsi90 (Sep 17, 2013)

sid.sami said:


> Hey Pratsi, if your friend is that resourceful then ask him to get you a job offer, as HR Advisor is still available in WA in schedule 2 List, which means that if you have a valid job offer, you can apply for WA state sponsorship..


Dear Sid.Sami

I was told that it is almost impossible to secure a Job offer before I make a move to Australia. In most cases employer don't consider your application if you are applying from overseas. Applicant has to be there for the interview rounds so unfortunately it will not work out. I am focusing on IELTS at the moment lets see how it goes, once I get the desired score then I might apply for whatever available state is there. Hope WA open by then :fingerscrossed:

Thank You


----------



## Mahesh Inder Kumar (Jan 23, 2014)

*WA & NT has changed their criteria*

Dear All, 

I am new to the group. I have already given my IELTS where I have scored 6 in each and cleared my Vetassess. I was happy that in July 2014 I shall apply for WA or SA for my sponsor.

But last day I came to know the requirement for IELTS is now 7 for WA & NT. I am crossing my finger for SA now because sitting for IELTS again is what I font want to do. 

do you have any idea will SA be also changing their criteria in IELTS. really pissed off now with the process. 
_________________________________________________________________
223111|Human resource Adviser-|IELTS - 6,6,6,6 (October 2013)| VETASSESS 19 Nov 2013|Result -20 Feb 2014 +Positive|SS EOI waiting to reopen the occupation in WA & SA in July 2014 :fingerscrossed:


----------



## vijesh (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi guys my agent applied on my behalf 


They had applied for SS to SA on sept 15 2013 I still havent heard from them ?????

class 190 

What should I do ?


----------



## sid.sami (Jan 27, 2014)

vijesh said:


> Hi guys my agent applied on my behalf
> 
> 
> They had applied for SS to SA on sept 15 2013 I still havent heard from them ?????
> ...


OMG! from sept till March makes it almost 6months! why don't you email SA directly and ask about the progress?Oh my! u really have patience...i could never sit back like that...my 6th week has started since i got payment acknowledgement and i am already biting my nails..uhhhhh!! just email them and ask them!!!! i hope you have your application number?or get it from your agent!
Good Luck!


----------



## sid.sami (Jan 27, 2014)

pratsi90 said:


> Dear Sid.Sami
> 
> I was told that it is almost impossible to secure a Job offer before I make a move to Australia. In most cases employer don't consider your application if you are applying from overseas. Applicant has to be there for the interview rounds so unfortunately it will not work out. I am focusing on IELTS at the moment lets see how it goes, once I get the desired score then I might apply for whatever available state is there. Hope WA open by then :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Thank You


Hey i would suggest you to apply for NT state sponsorship atleast..if you apply, that will take you 6-8 weeks to get the result...so that would approx be May..once you have SS you can apply for grant in 90days..so that way either you can wait till July for the new list or in case your occupation is no more in CSOL then you can apply for Visa Grant utilizing your NT SS. In case your occupation is in new CSOL only $300 will go to waste and you can apply for WA SS. Otheriwse your whole drill from Vetassess to IELTS will go to waste..


----------



## pratsi90 (Sep 17, 2013)

sid.sami said:


> Hey i would suggest you to apply for NT state sponsorship atleast..if you apply, that will take you 6-8 weeks to get the result...so that would approx be May..once you have SS you can apply for grant in 90days..so that way either you can wait till July for the new list or in case your occupation is no more in CSOL then you can apply for Visa Grant utilizing your NT SS. In case your occupation is in new CSOL only $300 will go to waste and you can apply for WA SS. Otheriwse your whole drill from Vetassess to IELTS will go to waste..


Hmmm It is very nice Suggestion. I was going to apply NT only as its open and hope it will be but I am just concerned If we are allowed to do so I mean applying State Sponsorship in WA state when you already have one approved from NT. Because once you apply for SS and if its approved then by default you get invitation to apply so what you do in that case ?

Thank You


----------



## sid.sami (Jan 27, 2014)

pratsi90 said:


> Hmmm It is very nice Suggestion. I was going to apply NT only as its open and hope it will be but I am just concerned If we are allowed to do so I mean applying State Sponsorship in WA state when you already have one approved from NT. Because once you apply for SS and if its approved then by default you get invitation to apply so what you do in that case ?
> 
> Thank You


well from what i have read so far, if you apply for any SS and you get an invite from DIBP and you do not apply for visa grant in the given time frame then the SS will expire, which ofcourse you won't do if your occupation code is not in the CSOL 2014-15. In the other scenario, you will let the SS expire, you will have to submit a new EOI (doen't cost you a penny), apply for SS of WA, get it and apply for visa grant.
This is called "safe play"  now hope you can make a better decision. 
But please verify urself about what I told you so that you make an informed decision.


----------



## pratsi90 (Sep 17, 2013)

sid.sami said:


> well from what i have read so far, if you apply for any SS and you get an invite from DIBP and you do not apply for visa grant in the given time frame then the SS will expire, which of course you won't do if your occupation code is not in the CSOL 2014-15. In the other scenario, you will let the SS expire, you will have to submit a new EOI (doen't cost you a penny), apply for SS of WA, get it and apply for visa grant.
> This is called "safe play"  now hope you can make a better decision.
> But please verify urself about what I told you so that you make an informed decision.


It seems I have to wait 3 month from the invitation received in order to apply for the new SS in another state. It will also take more time to get a grant and to be honest after this Vetassess only I got sick with this waiting game so I will just apply to whatever state is available at that time and apply for visa. All I want is safe landing in Australia as soon as possible 

Thank you


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

go with NT SS rather than SA.
Bcoz it takes some times.


----------



## hopefulhope (Feb 17, 2014)

Neville Smith said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Would like to hear from those who have filed their VISA application for the state of ACT, if they have received a hard copy(pamphlet) from the ACT department, that welcomes them and portrays a transparent picture of what kind of help can be sought while we wait for our VISA's to be granted.
> 
> Please do respond.



Did you hear back on you SS, how long its been that you applied


----------



## sid.sami (Jan 27, 2014)

Anybody home????why is no one active here???
Share your progress[email protected] participants!!


----------



## Hedy (Sep 8, 2013)

Yeah! This thread has been in active long time ago!


----------



## Neville Smith (Nov 4, 2013)

*Neville*



hopefulhope said:


> Did you hear back on you SS, how long its been that you applied


Hi,

Thanks for asking, I did receive my SS in the month of Jan 2014. No awaiting my grant. My signature has the updates

All the best.


----------



## Rajwant (Feb 9, 2014)

heres my update.


----------



## zaheer32us (Mar 25, 2014)

Dear Musa,

Can you please let me know how did you manage to sort out this, I am also facing the same issue.

Regards,

Zaheer












MusaBilal said:


> Originally Posted by MusaBilal
> Hi has anyone gone thru it?
> 
> I got an update from VETASSESS which is a bit confusing. It states
> ...


----------



## Neville Smith (Nov 4, 2013)

*Neville*



hopefulhope said:


> Did you hear back on you SS, how long its been that you applied


.

HI Hopefulhope,

Sorry, just realized a spelling mistake in my response, I meant to say, Now awaiting my CO + grant.

BTW, what is your timeline.


----------



## OZ Dreams (Feb 10, 2014)

All Fellow HR Advisor applicants, who are still in the assessment phase & eagerly waiting for the new State list to be availble in July 2014. Have you through any source or genral research know what are the chnaces of our ANZSCO 223111 being there again & maybe which states?

I am just sooo jittery thinking, what if HR Advisor never turns up on any state list


----------



## Neville Smith (Nov 4, 2013)

*Neville*



OZ Dreams said:


> All Fellow HR Advisor applicants, who are still in the assessment phase & eagerly waiting for the new State list to be availble in July 2014. Have you through any source or genral research know what are the chnaces of our ANZSCO 223111 being there again & maybe which states?
> 
> I am just sooo jittery thinking, what if HR Advisor never turns up on any state list


Hi Oz dream,

No worries mate, HRA is on the list for sure for the coming year. HR being a horizontal function will always have a need. Moreso the factor that the occupation ceiling for HRA has been reset to zero against the required 3600 is a clear indication of the need.


----------



## OZ Dreams (Feb 10, 2014)

Keeping finger, toes, hands, legs crossed


----------



## Hedy (Sep 8, 2013)

HR advisers ... Am granted the visa today.. wishing u all the best


----------



## Rajwant (Feb 9, 2014)

Congratulations


----------



## sselim (Aug 31, 2013)

Hi All,

I have a question to those of you who are applying for HR Adviser occupation and have an IELTS score of 6.5. 

My migration agent tells me that unless I get an IELTS score of 7, I don’t have any chance for immigration. My question is, what are the states/territories have you applied for? Because I noticed that several members on this forum meet the above mentioned criteria of applying those for HR Adviser occupation and an IELTS score of 6.5 and they haven’t reported the same problem.

Please advice.


----------



## Manish. (Nov 14, 2013)

Dear all

I am really apprehensive, kindly help me.

I had a question in my mind that are there some casual jobs available in Australia so that I may survive there until I get a good HR profile. hence, i was going through the tread " Casual jobs! ". I got the information that even casual jobs like dish washing are not easily available. man, i went CRAZY. if even casual jobs are not there what could be the scenario of HR jobs, may be, even bad.

Some of you are already in Australia and some are aiming for Australia must have researched on the above topic before even thinking of immigration.

Kindly, Kindly help and provide information on the job opportunities (both casual and HR) in Australia.

eagerly waiting for reply from all the expats.


----------



## zaheer32us (Mar 25, 2014)

Congratulations!!!



Hedy said:


> HR advisers ... Am granted the visa today.. wishing u all the best


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

sselim said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a question to those of you who are applying for HR Adviser occupation and have an IELTS score of 6.5.
> 
> ...


Hi Sselim,

Please share your points break down, so that we can advice you further. There are two parameters involved - minimum points to apply and eligibility. So, it could be a case that your points breakdown demands that you score IELTS 7 to achieve 10 points to reach the minimum points and hence, your agent tells you dat. 

Thanks,


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Hedy said:


> HR advisers ... Am granted the visa today.. wishing u all the best


Congratulations Hedi  party time.


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

Congratulations Hedi


----------



## Hedy (Sep 8, 2013)

Garry2684 said:


> Congratulations Hedi  party time.


Thank you.. yessssss


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

Congrats Hedi , just saw your details and Visa grant news in sheet mentioned in my signature .
Best of luck with your move .

Stay Blessed


----------



## Hedy (Sep 8, 2013)

prseeker said:


> Congrats Hedi , just saw your details and Visa grant news in sheet mentioned in my signature .
> Best of luck with your move .
> 
> Stay Blessed


Thanks ) Wish you all the luck as well


----------



## Rahul.ch (Jan 1, 2014)

Some states do have a minimum requirement of 7. Some states have a requirement of 6.5. Usually what I have noticed is that the requirement is bumped to 7 by those states too around a couple of months after they start taking applications. Best to prioritize which state you are interested in, individually check that states' requirement and go forward. Bumping the scores by the states' is just a filtration process for them.



sselim said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a question to those of you who are applying for HR Adviser occupation and have an IELTS score of 6.5.
> 
> ...


----------



## Manish. (Nov 14, 2013)

SOS

Dear Expats

Kindly Assist

I am really apprehensive, kindly help me.

I had a question in my mind that are there some casual jobs available in Australia so that I may survive there until I get a good HR profile. hence, i was going through the tread " Casual jobs! ". I got the information that even casual jobs like dish washing are not easily available. man, i went CRAZY. if even casual jobs are not there what could be the scenario of HR jobs, may be, even bad.

Some of you are already in Australia and some are aiming for Australia must have researched on the above topic before even thinking of immigration.

Kindly, Kindly help and provide information on the job opportunities (both casual and HR) in Australia.

eagerly waiting for reply from all the expats.


----------



## Neville Smith (Nov 4, 2013)

*Neville*



Manish. said:


> SOS
> 
> Dear Expats
> 
> ...


Hi Manish,

First of all please don't panic. Perception can being devastating. So please pull yourself together and be positive. 

Now, Australia, is a well organized country and have one of the best processes in place. The truth is that there is a shortage of skilled labour and the need for administration is high. HR being a horizontal function, will be able to help you place your self across a lot of functions.

Please do not conclude through threads /posts. The same rule applies in India too. 

Are you saying there are plenty of jobs open that you can walk thru. The answer is may be may be not.

However, bearing in mind the dignity of labour in Australia, there are plenty of jobs out there to help you survive, until you find the right one.

All the best.


----------



## Hedy (Sep 8, 2013)

Neville Smith said:


> Hi Manish,
> 
> First of all please don't panic. Perception can being devastating. So please pull yourself together and be positive.
> 
> ...


That is a very assuring reply btw.. I was having the same fear and insecurity.. but u r right  thank u


----------



## sid.sami (Jan 27, 2014)

Hedy said:


> HR advisers ... Am granted the visa today.. wishing u all the best


Congrats Hedy...wish you luck in future as well...


----------



## hopefulhope (Feb 17, 2014)

sid did u hear any news from state today. Please keep us informed.


----------



## Hedy (Sep 8, 2013)

sid.sami said:


> Congrats Hedy...wish you luck in future as well...


Thank you


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Anyone got nomination for 190 from NT recently? they turned me down few days ago... what you guys planning to do?


----------



## zaheer32us (Mar 25, 2014)

Hi Black Rose,

I have just submitted my application for Vetassess. can you please narrate the reason stated if you think it is appropriate. I thought the only option left for us is NT and...




Black_Rose said:


> Anyone got nomination for 190 from NT recently? they turned me down few days ago... what you guys planning to do?


----------



## Proteus (Jun 14, 2013)

Hi All,
I just got my +ve VETASSESS result last week and was going thru the state occupation lists before lodging EOI. Do anyone have an idea on the time period we are looking at (for new applicants such as myself). The skills assessment took 3 months, so wondering how long before an invite comes along. Also how realistic is the job market for HR professionals in Australia? 
I know that question has been asked a million times...Just getting a lil jittery thats all


----------



## sid.sami (Jan 27, 2014)

Proteus said:


> Hi All,
> I just got my +ve VETASSESS result last week and was going thru the state occupation lists before lodging EOI. Do anyone have an idea on the time period we are looking at (for new applicants such as myself). The skills assessment took 3 months, so wondering how long before an invite comes along. Also how realistic is the job market for HR professionals in Australia?
> I know that question has been asked a million times...Just getting a lil jittery thats all


No nothing so far... What about JJohal? Any updates reg him?


----------



## Proteus (Jun 14, 2013)

*Eoi*

I do have a few questions regarding EOI. 
Since all the states have stopped accepting 223111 applications, do i wait till July 2014 (when the new lists come out) before lodging EOI or do i go ahead and apply for 189?
Also can I create two applications - one for 189 and another for state sponsored 
(Subclass 190)?
My partner's VETASSESS is still pending (issues with the required the employment documents). Can we make changes to the already submitted EOI (if and when the assessment comes thru) to add Partner's Skills to my application and how will it affect the process (in terms of time taken by the authorites - will my application be considered as a completely new one and will the process start all over again or will it be just be as an addition to the application). 

Thanks in Advance...


----------



## sid.sami (Jan 27, 2014)

Proteus said:


> I do have a few questions regarding EOI.
> Since all the states have stopped accepting 223111 applications, do i wait till July 2014 (when the new lists come out) before lodging EOI or do i go ahead and apply for 189?
> Also can I create two applications - one for 189 and another for state sponsored
> (Subclass 190)?
> ...


Hi Proteus, to my knowledge NT is still taking applications for SS for 223111 Human Resource Adviser, so rather than waiting till July you can apply for NT state sponsorship. The processing of application will take time n by that time if you want to apply for a new state (as in after july), you can do that. Incase HRA is not in the new CSOL you can use your NT state sponsorship and apply for the grant. Its just a matter of $300, but worth taking chance,


----------



## sid.sami (Jan 27, 2014)

And one more thing, you cannot apply for 189visa because your job code 223111 HRA is not in SOL. Therefore the only way to get a grant for HRA is state sponsorship.
However, if the job code of your partner is in SOL then you can apply for 189visa.
*All the job codes in CSOL require state sponsorship*
All the very best....


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

sid.sami said:


> Hi Proteus, to my knowledge NT is still taking applications for SS for 223111 Human Resource Adviser, so rather than waiting till July you can apply for NT state sponsorship. The processing of application will take time n by that time if you want to apply for a new state (as in after july), you can do that. Incase HRA is not in the new CSOL you can use your NT state sponsorship and apply for the grant. Its just a matter of $300, but worth taking chance,


Hi Proteus,

As sid adviced, go for NT n u dont qualify for 189. Also, 

****NT SS evaluation is free as far as I know **** check with black_rose for more details.

Thanks


----------



## OZ Dreams (Feb 10, 2014)

Can time not just fly...i wish it was July already & all this speculation of what to do & what not to do ends


----------



## Sanazeh (Dec 28, 2013)

sid.sami said:


> Hi Proteus, to my knowledge NT is still taking applications for SS for 223111 Human Resource Adviser, so rather than waiting till July you can apply for NT state sponsorship. The processing of application will take time n by that time if you want to apply for a new state (as in after july), you can do that. Incase HRA is not in the new CSOL you can use your NT state sponsorship and apply for the grant. Its just a matter of $300, but worth taking chance,


Hey Sid! 

From what I know, NT requires a proof of fund of at least AUD 50,000 (with one dependent). Is that right?


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Sanazeh said:


> Hey Sid!
> 
> From what I know, NT requires a proof of fund of at least AUD 50,000 (with one dependent). Is that right?


That's right.


----------



## cherryplum11 (Apr 10, 2014)

My vetassess assessment for HR Adviser took about 10 weeks and was successful. I need to find out whether anyone has managed to secure an employment offer from overseas and how they managed to do it. I recently received an invitation for WA state nomination and the hurdle is the job offer now. Help!!!! How r u guys doing it any advise?


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

I have the same question when are the other states likely to open the list for this occupation?

Thanks
Vishnu


----------



## shubham.maksi (Sep 10, 2013)

cherryplum11 said:


> My vetassess assessment for HR Adviser took about 10 weeks and was successful. I need to find out whether anyone has managed to secure an employment offer from overseas and how they managed to do it. I recently received an invitation for WA state nomination and the hurdle is the job offer now. Help!!!! How r u guys doing it any advise?


all are sailing on the same boat...

My Ielts result is withheld by Cambridge... expected by 18.04.2014.


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

NT requires a core of 7 in each band, starting 4th April.


----------



## cherryplum11 (Apr 10, 2014)

movingWA said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have got to know that i need to have 7 bands in speaking at least for applying ACT is that true??as told by my agent. And if i apply for northern territory i need to show funds. or else i need to wait for July, 2014 quota to be out and apply EOI for WA.
> 
> Now what to do next simply cant understand. If i have to apply for ACT then i will have to again give my IELTS which will take another 2 months of mine.


IMPORTANT ANNOUNCEMENT

Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa – Closure of ACT nomination program to overseas applicants for 2013/14

The Australian Capital Territory (ACT) is pleased to announce that program targets for ACT nomination of a Skilled- Nominated (subclass 190) visa have been met for the 2013/14 financial year.

Effective Tuesday 25 March 2014, applications for ACT nomination from overseas residents will not be accepted. If you are living overseas, you will not be able to apply for ACT nomination of a Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa until the program reopens on 1 July 2014.

If you are living in Canberra and working in a skilled occupation, you are still able to apply for ACT nomination of the Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa providing you meet the current nomination criteria.

Thank you for your interest in migrating to Canberra.


just saw this on ACT website....this is very disturbing. the options for HR Advisor keep getting slimmer and slimmer and the HR Advisor occupation is closed too:-( what to do now???


----------



## cherryplum11 (Apr 10, 2014)

Black_Rose said:


> Anyone got nomination for 190 from NT recently? they turned me down few days ago... what you guys planning to do?


Hie BLackrose.....would you know why your application was declined? I'm sorry to hear that. One question though..for state nomination from NT do you just wait for then to invite you after submitting your EOI or you actually have to make a personal application on their website? Please shed some light on that. Thanks in advance


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

cherryplum11 said:


> Hie BLackrose.....would you know why your application was declined? I'm sorry to hear that. One question though..for state nomination from NT do you just wait for then to invite you after submitting your EOI or you actually have to make a personal application on their website? Please shed some light on that. Thanks in advance


NT seems very strict on their nomination. I don't know what's the reason but I think they simply not taking foreign applicant without job offer. Yes, you need to file application separately in order to gain a NT nomination. They ask for number of documents along with their application form. Find it Here
Thanks


----------



## sid.sami (Jan 27, 2014)

Sanazeh said:


> Hey Sid!
> 
> From what I know, NT requires a proof of fund of at least AUD 50,000 (with one dependent). Is that right?


hey i am sorry to reply so late... n i hope your query has been answered.
Since i didn't apply for NT SS so i have no clue about this funds requirement.


----------



## zaheer32us (Mar 25, 2014)

Goodluck to all joined the race late including me. Awaiting July 14 occupational list desperately.lane:


----------



## zaheer32us (Mar 25, 2014)

Hi cherry, 

did they ask you specifically to attached job offer or is it mentioned in the website.

I studied requirements, I could understand that it only applieds to candidate looking to transfer from one state to another or student visas etc within Australia. For overseas candidates WA is only looking for funds proof? Please correct if wrong?

Regards,



cherryplum11 said:


> My vetassess assessment for HR Adviser took about 10 weeks and was successful. I need to find out whether anyone has managed to secure an employment offer from overseas and how they managed to do it. I recently received an invitation for WA state nomination and the hurdle is the job offer now. Help!!!! How r u guys doing it any advise?


----------



## cherryplum11 (Apr 10, 2014)

zaheer32us said:


> Hi cherry,
> 
> did they ask you specifically to attached job offer or is it mentioned in the website.
> 
> ...



Hie Zaheer

I'm my understanding when they sent me the invitation to apply for WA nomination they mentioned that I should meet the requirements on the webpage and its very clear that for occupations on schedule 2 an offer of employment is required for one to be eligible to app


----------



## zaheer32us (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks for explaining Cherryplum.




cherryplum11 said:


> Hie Zaheer
> 
> I'm my understanding when they sent me the invitation to apply for WA nomination they mentioned that I should meet the requirements on the webpage and its very clear that for occupations on schedule 2 an offer of employment is required for one to be eligible to app


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi All, is WA sponsoring our occupation- 223111? Does anyone has any idea?

Regards
Vishnu


----------



## sid.sami (Jan 27, 2014)

Giri vishnu said:


> Hi All, is WA sponsoring our occupation- 223111? Does anyone has any idea?
> 
> Regards
> Vishnu


hey Vishnu, yeah WA is offering SS for our occupation, provided we have a job offer in WA , which most people who are overseas, do not have.


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Overseas? what is overseas implying here?


----------



## cherryplum11 (Apr 10, 2014)

Giri vishnu said:


> Overseas? what is overseas implying here?


Overseas means you are leaving abroad outside of Australia.


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Oh forgot to glance your signature..Agreed!!


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Anyone from their past experience can tell the trend of last yr? Did HR occupation really boosted in July'2013.. Are we waiting for the right option?

Regards
Vishnu


----------



## NandhiniVignesh (Apr 25, 2014)

Dear All

I am new to the Forum and to the Australian PR process as well. my details are below

i have completed MBA-HR in 2007 and have around 6 years of experience in General HR.

Please let me know in which ANZSCO code i have to apply for. Also how much score for IELTS is required? iam sure of getting 6 in all sections, but please confirm which State accepts for band of 6 .

Can i apply for Human resource Adviser

please provide your insights for the same.

Thanks and Regards


----------



## sid.sami (Jan 27, 2014)

NandhiniVignesh said:


> Dear All
> 
> I am new to the Forum and to the Australian PR process as well. my details are below
> 
> ...


Hi, welcome aboard  well i think ur job occupation code will be 223111 HR Advisor

u need to follow the following steps:

1. Get Band 7 in IELTS in all components so that you can claim 10 points in ur EOI
2. Get your experience and educational documents assessed by VETASSESS
3. Apply for state sponsorship ( for this u will have to wait till July )
4. Submit EOI
5. Apply for visa

as simple as it sounds, it is not. Before July all you can do is prepare for IELTS and take the exam. As soon as new lists are open, you can send docs for assessment.
But you MUST wait till July.

Good Luck,


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

sid.sami said:


> Hi, welcome aboard  well i think ur job occupation code will be 223111 HR Advisor
> 
> u need to follow the following steps:
> 
> ...


Nice advice. Greatly appreciated.
Please check your pm, I need a information regarding SS.


----------



## vijesh (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi guys my case was rejected because 

This is what I got from my agent

Your client does not have a verifiable employment offer in the Northern Territory in a skilled occupation related to his occupation. (Point 4.8)

· Your client has failed to demonstrate evidence that he is actively seeking employment within the Northern Territory in a skilled occupation related to his occupation. (Point 4.3) 

· Insufficient evidence of family/friend relationships within the Northern Territory. (Point 4.4)

Could someone please advise on what I should do. I applied to NT and I have 70 points (EOI).


----------



## Yogs87 (Apr 28, 2014)

*Need help to apply for skill assessment for HR Advisor*



Jullz said:


> Hi MusaBilal!
> That's right, I have got successful assessment from Vetassess and it took 11 weeks since they received my documents.
> 
> SS WA means State Sponsorship from Western Australia.



Hi MusaBilal

I am new here. I found this place to be very informative. I would much appreciated if you provide me some advise about how to get occupation of Human Resource Advisor positive?

I am thinking to apply for Skilled Assessment for State Sponsorship.

I have completed Bachelor of Business Administration in 2008 at Home country.

I have also graduated in Master of Business Administration with specialising in Human Resource Management from Australia. 

I am currently on 485 Visa with positive skill assessment of Human Resource Advisor QUALIFICATION Assessment only.

Please, Answer me following doubts to make my application as neat as clear like water.

How many year of experience one required to get skill assess as a positive in occupation of Human Resource Advisor? if so which position would be suitable? please mention which position had you used to get a positive result too?

Will they consider my pre-qualification experience which was before to my Master in Australia.

I would be highly appreciated if you provide your experience with vetassess.

I am waiting for your prompt reply. Thanks a lot ...This is truly amazing platform to share a information with each other.


----------



## Yogs87 (Apr 28, 2014)

I am new here. I found this place to be very informative. I would much appreciated if you provide me some advise about how to get occupation of Human Resource Advisor positive?

I am thinking to apply for Skilled Assessment for State Sponsorship.

I have completed Bachelor of Business Administration in 2008 at Home country.

I have also graduated in Master of Business Administration with specialising in Human Resource Management from Australia. 

I am currently on 485 Visa with positive skill assessment of Human Resource Advisor QUALIFICATION Assessment only.

Please, Answer me following doubts to make my application as neat as clear like water.

How many year of experience one required to get skill assess as a positive in occupation of Human Resource Advisor? if so which position would be suitable? please mention which position had you used to get a positive result too?

Will they consider my pre-qualification experience which was before to my Master in Australia.

I would be highly appreciated if you provide your experience with vetassess.

I am waiting for your prompt reply. Thanks a lot ...This is truly amazing platform to share a information with each other.


----------



## Yogs87 (Apr 28, 2014)

*Need help to apply for skill assessment for HR Advisor*



shubham.maksi said:


> all are sailing on the same boat...
> 
> My Ielts result is withheld by Cambridge... expected by 18.04.2014.



I am new here. I found this place to be very informative. I would much appreciated if you provide me some advise about how to get occupation of Human Resource Advisor positive?

I am thinking to apply for Skilled Assessment for State Sponsorship.

I have completed Bachelor of Business Administration in 2008 at Home country.

I have also graduated in Master of Business Administration with specialising in Human Resource Management from Australia. 

I am currently on 485 Visa with positive skill assessment of Human Resource Advisor QUALIFICATION Assessment only.

Please, Answer me following doubts to make my application as neat as clear like water.

How many year of experience one required to get skill assess as a positive in occupation of Human Resource Advisor? if so which position would be suitable? please mention which position had you used to get a positive result too?

Will they consider my pre-qualification experience which was before to my Master in Australia.

I would be highly appreciated if you provide your experience with vetassess.

I am waiting for your prompt reply. Thanks a lot ...This is truly amazing platform to share a information with each other.


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Vijesh- As far as i rem, NT does not asks for offer, it is WA which asks..did you agent not inform you before? Which agent are u using?

Rgrds
Vishnu


----------



## Neville Smith (Nov 4, 2013)

*Neville*



vijesh said:


> Hi guys my case was rejected because
> 
> This is what I got from my agent
> 
> ...


Hi Vijesh,

AFAIK, NT does not ask for an employment offer. Please double check with your agent.

Don't loose hope, you could check with your agent and try out other options in July 2014.


----------



## Neville Smith (Nov 4, 2013)

*Neville*

Hi All,

Any one aware of Team 14 - Brisbane. Would be great to hear if any one had this team processing their applications and how is their speed.


----------



## vijesh (Feb 26, 2014)

I am using an agent called Premiers.. in dubai... well I know that they dont usually ask for job offer but my case officer had mailed me the reasons why this application was unsuccessful and this was one of the reasons. Really surprised... Im gonna give it another shot or else will wait for july ... thanks for reply.


----------



## paoimaz (Feb 19, 2014)

I need to know something about Vetassess timeline.. The assessment take 12 weeks since I lodge the documents or since the acknowledgement?


----------



## cherryplum11 (Apr 10, 2014)

paoimaz said:


> I need to know something about Vetassess timeline.. The assessment take 12 weeks since I lodge the documents or since the acknowledgement?


Its 10-12 weeks from the time that they acknowledge receipt of your documents.


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

vijesh said:


> I am using an agent called Premiers.. in dubai... well I know that they dont usually ask for job offer but my case officer had mailed me the reasons why this application was unsuccessful and this was one of the reasons. Really surprised... Im gonna give it another shot or else will wait for july ... thanks for reply.


they did not ask for any job offer. they mentioned these reason just because you don't have them and if any single point you fulfilled, your application would be successful. better luck next time. how long they took to give you the outcome?


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

NandhiniVignesh said:


> Dear All
> 
> I am new to the Forum and to the Australian PR process as well. my details are below
> 
> ...


Hi Nandhini,

sid.sami has replied to your queries, however, I would like to add that you can get your Vetassess completed as soon as possible. You will have to wait till july for states to open their occupation codes, but for vetassess you do not need to wait. You can apply even today. U will need all the experience letters and professional documentation. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Vick (Apr 25, 2014)

I'm new here and I really admire the cooperative spirit in this forum....please let's keep it up!

I've been chewing this for a while now, what happens to HRA in WA and others states after July 1?? Will it be moved back to schedule 1?? and if it does will the IELTS requirement of 7 all remain the same or will be lowered to 6 all?? Also will you-must-get-a-job before nomination continue after July???? 

Please guys let's hear your thoughts and advice. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Vick said:


> I'm new here and I really admire the cooperative spirit in this forum....please let's keep it up!
> 
> I've been chewing this for a while now, what happens to HRA in WA and others states after July 1?? Will it be moved back to schedule 1?? and if it does will the IELTS requirement of 7 all remain the same or will be lowered to 6 all?? Also will you-must-get-a-job before nomination continue after July????
> 
> Please guys let's hear your thoughts and advice. Thanks in advance.


No one can give you those answers. Just wait till July and see. and I am doubtful whether all state update their list in July or not. NSW, ACT will update their list in July as announced but I think state has no fixed month to update their list. lets see.


----------



## vijesh (Feb 26, 2014)

Black_Rose said:


> they did not ask for any job offer. they mentioned these reason just because you don't have them and if any single point you fulfilled, your application would be successful. better luck next time. how long they took to give you the outcome?


Hmm... they took about 10 working days.


----------



## Vick (Apr 25, 2014)

Black_Rose said:


> No one can give you those answers. Just wait till July and see. and I am doubtful whether all state update their list in July or not. NSW, ACT will update their list in July as announced but I think state has no fixed month to update their list. lets see.


Thanks Black Rose, what about IELTS requirement for HR Adviser, just a bit apprehensive I won't make 7 in all...sure of 6 all what are my chances of a state nomination. I heard some people got state nomination with less than 7 in all IELTS components. Also anybody with WA job offer??

Please share your ideas and other seniors input would be appreciated.


----------



## OZ Dreams (Feb 10, 2014)

Hey All HR Advisor folks advise needed, my Current IELTS Scores are as follows:-

Listening - 8.5/Reading- 7 /Writing - 6.5  /Speaking - 8.0

Do you think i should give IELTS one more shot & maybe improve the writting score or try and achieve atleast 7 in each module. Just apprehensive about what the eligibilty criteria for the upcoming state nominations be & if its 7 each, then i don't want to loose out because of .5 less.

All suggestions/advise appreciated...thanks


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

OZ Dreams said:


> Hey All HR Advisor folks advise needed, my Current IELTS Scores are as follows:-
> 
> Listening - 8.5/Reading- 7 /Writing - 6.5  /Speaking - 8.0
> 
> ...


Hi OzDreams,

Its difficult to predict the futuristic requirements of states, but seeing the trends and the large number of applications DIBP has been receiving in 2013-14, the bars are all set to become difficult, so plan accordingly.

thanks,


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Garry2684 said:


> Hi OzDreams,
> 
> Its difficult to predict the futuristic requirements of states, but seeing the trends and the large number of applications DIBP has been receiving in 2013-14, the bars are all set to become difficult, so plan accordingly.
> 
> thanks,


Garry is absolutely right. Guys have you gone thru Canada FSW program updates? they are taking huge huge migrants.


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Black_Rose said:


> Garry is absolutely right. Guys have you gone thru Canada FSW program updates? they are taking huge huge migrants.


I saw that Rose,

I believe they demand HR manager though and the cap is 150 applications or so.

one disadvantage in Canada process is the longgggggg processing time


----------



## K Sera Sera (Feb 18, 2014)

Even I was really excited when I saw that Canada has opened doors for HR profession. But, when I realized that they were inviting HR Managers (whereas I have experience as an HR Advisor), I decided not to pursue it. Also, they need proof of funds necessarily which could pose a problem for me :Cry:


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

K Sera Sera, 

whats the current status of OZ application?


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

what is the experience for HR Manager in Canada?


----------



## K Sera Sera (Feb 18, 2014)

Garry2684 said:


> K Sera Sera,
> 
> whats the current status of OZ application?


I have lodged application with VETASSES on 1st April, 2014. Recieved their acknowledgement on 7th April, 2014. Fingers crossed 

Planning to take IELTS next month...


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Good Luck


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Can anyone shed some light on my query plz..

Thanks
Girija


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Girija,

I am sorry, but have no idea about requirements of Canada. hope others can guide you on this.

thanks,


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Sure May be Sera can reply..

Thanks
Vishnu Giri


----------



## K Sera Sera (Feb 18, 2014)

Giri vishnu said:


> Sure May be Sera can reply..
> 
> Thanks
> Vishnu Giri


Hi Vishnu,

Actually even I am not sure about it. 

The CIC website doesn't throw enough light on the requirements. But I am presuming that it should be atleast 5 years for HR manager. 

Only an expert can guide you on this.:confused2:


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks a Bunch..

Rgrds
Vishnu


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Garry2684 said:


> I saw that Rose,
> 
> I believe they demand HR manager though and the cap is 150 applications or so.
> 
> one disadvantage in Canada process is the longgggggg processing time


you are right. they are processing much quicker now as far I heard. I think they increased cap to 1000 or so now. you don't have to think about it Melbourne is much much better than Canada. lane:


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

hehe Rose,

I dont know,, ACT is taking all the time in the world to reply to our applications  its been 3 months already and now they have said that we should wait for 2-3 more months for result of SS. crazy it is.


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Giri vishnu said:


> what is the experience for HR Manager in Canada?


it depends on your circumstances. minimum experience needed is 1 year. you can have a look here and here.  their assessment takes around 2 weeks maximum and they processing application fast now.


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Garry2684 said:


> hehe Rose,
> 
> I dont know,, ACT is taking all the time in the world to reply to our applications  its been 3 months already and now they have said that we should wait for 2-3 more months for result of SS. crazy it is.


This is really frustrating but don't worry because the result will be sweet. 
its better to wait 4 months and get accepted than rejected in 2 days.


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Awww... I can imagine. Hope you are keeping everything ready for 1 July


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Garry2684 said:


> Awww... I can imagine. Hope you are keeping everything ready for 1 July


On July 1 you will get an email from me, don't worry...hahaha


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Bahaha..  anytime dear  more than happy to help!!


----------



## sanjuz (Nov 11, 2013)

*HR Visa ??*

Hi 223111 applicants

What are the status of getting invitation for HR adviser. 

I am preparing for re appearing IELTS 6 bands and above in all. However any one grant any visa for HR adviers.

Only WA is accepting EOI with 6 Bands. My points are 55 only thing required is 6 bands for file EOI.

Dear Expats 

can any one tell me is there any good chances for any other country like Canada . Netherlands for PR.

I am Masters in HR with 5 Years of Work Experience.
My husband is Procurement Officer 8 Years of Work Experience
One Child - Son (15 Months)
age - 28


----------



## shubham.maksi (Sep 10, 2013)

OZ Dreams said:


> Hey All HR Advisor folks advise needed, my Current IELTS Scores are as follows:-
> 
> Listening - 8.5/Reading- 7 /Writing - 6.5  /Speaking - 8.0
> 
> ...


hard luck bro.... better retake it for safer side... I am doing the same...


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Hey sanju- WA is asking for any job offer too correct? did you grab one?

Thanks
Vishnu


----------



## shubham.maksi (Sep 10, 2013)

*IELTS Check*

Could someone be kind enough to check my work please.... I desperatelly need feedback...last ielts i got 5.5 help... I am targeting 7...

Q: Write a letter to english speaking friend. In your letter, explain
why you have moved.
Describe the new house,
invite your friend to come and visit.

Dear Mat,

Hope you and your wife, Lily are doing good. Sorry that i haven't route you since long time. There is a good news which i like to share with you.

I have got promoted to General Manager from Operations manager at my work. It's brilliant isn't it? The best part is, my company has given me a fantastic place to live near Sydney and I have moved here last week itself.

It's a flat on 24th floor!Ya on 24th floor. It's two bedroom apartment, with a living room, kitchen and of course attached bathrooms. The treasure of this house is its balconies, one faces the sea and other gives a amazing mountain view. All the rooms have lot of sunlight specially the living room. And guess what? it got a small bar in living room with high quality music system installed.

Mate, me and Rose will be delighted if you guys visit us over this weekend. We both are very excited to give you guys the best hospitality and to show around the places. Please confirm so that i can make travel arrangements for you guys.

See you soon.

Sam


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Shubham,

I dont want to be discouraging, but the writing you have attempted is quite flawed. Arrangement of words and sentences is very cumbersome. Some points which are quite observable (as mistakes) are:

1. Sorry that i haven't route you since long time. (route doesnt fit in here). 
2. There is a good news which i like to share with you. (good news that I would like to share with you).
3. General Manager from Operations manager at my work. (manager at work, remove "my").
4. It's brilliant isn't it? (Its a feedback sentence, highly unsuitable here, remove it). 
5. The best part is, my company has given me a fantastic place to live near Sydney and I have moved here last week itself. (no comma after "The best part is" replace "fantastic" its little out of place here, use words like more spacious, an amazingly located, etc.; I have "shifted" here last week "only")
6. It's a flat on 24th floor!Ya on 24th floor. (I guess you wanted to show excitement here, but it doesnt fit in. You can write - "I am really excited about this place as it is located on 24th floor")
7. It's two bedroom apartment, with a living room, kitchen and of course attached bathrooms. ("Apostrophe misplaced, "Its" not "It's". "Its <a> two bedroom apartment <no comma> with a living room, a kitchen and both bedrooms have attached bathrooms").
8. All the rooms have lot of sunlight specially the living room. (All rooms have "lots" of sunlight). 
9. And guess what? it got a small bar in living room with high quality music system installed. (even if you want to use "guess what", remove the "?" at its end).
10. Mate, me and Rose (I and Rose).
11. best hospitality and to show around the places ("to show you around").
12. Please confirm so that i can make travel arrangements for you guys. (A little odd, i feel)

Overall, I think you can focus more on the first part of the question. 

Hope this feedback helps you. Although I am no expert, but I have tried to share what I understand  

Cheers,


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

To All my friends on this thread,

I am pleased to let you know that my application for ACT SS has been accepted and approved today. 

I will receive invitation from DIBP post 1 July, however, due to exhaustion of the fixed number of nominations by ACT for the financial year.

Cheers,


----------



## K Sera Sera (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi Garry,

Thats really great!

Congratulations! I am really happy for you :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Garry2684 said:


> To All my friends on this thread,
> 
> I am pleased to let you know that my application for ACT SS has been accepted and approved today.
> 
> ...


Warm wishes my dear. very happy for you.


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi Garry, you applied for 189 or 190?

Rgrds
Vishnu


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Giri vishnu said:


> Hi Garry, you applied for 189 or 190?
> 
> Rgrds
> Vishnu


Hi Vishnu,

190.


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Congrats Gary!!

Vishnu


----------



## ManabSampad (May 25, 2014)

Hello Everyone, I am new in this forum. Hope you are doing fine. 

I am living in Bangladesh, working in HR. I sat for IELTS on 13 Nov 2012, got overall 7 (L 6.5 R 7 W 7 S 6.5). I was planning to migrate Australia as HR Advisor/Recruitment consultant (SA or WA). Then I got married and priority changed for some reason and migration was not as top priority in my list. Later I became interested again so submitted application to Vetassess on 28 11 2013 for HR Advisor -223111. Their outcome is positive.

My question is…..Do I have hope to migrate to any state as HR Advisor -223111 with my IELTS score? ? Or it has became too late with more strict requirements? Or there is no quota for HR Advisor at present. somebody give me suggestion please.


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi ManabSampad,

As of now, the occupation is only open in NT and SA, where SA has put it in special conditions apply (SA education). 

It is expected that the HRA occupation will be on CSOL next year (starting 1 July'14) for different states. So, you can plan to apply then. As far as your IELTS scores are concerned, you will have to check it, because I applied to ACT and they ask for overall 7 for open occupations and 7 each for medium and closed occupations. 

Further to this, as your occupation is in CSOL, so you will have to go through State Nomination process (Visa Subclass 190), if the occupation stays in CSOL. 

Your ielts score is valid for 3 years, so by the time you receive your State Sponsorship, it will still be valid. 

Hope that helps.

Thanks,


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

ManabSampad said:


> Hello Everyone, I am new in this forum. Hope you are doing fine.
> 
> I am living in Bangladesh, working in HR. I sat for IELTS on 13 Nov 2012, got overall 7 (L 6.5 R 7 W 7 S 6.5). I was planning to migrate Australia as HR Advisor/Recruitment consultant (SA or WA). Then I got married and priority changed for some reason and migration was not as top priority in my list. Later I became interested again so submitted application to Vetassess on 28 11 2013 for HR Advisor -223111. Their outcome is positive.
> 
> My question is…..Do I have hope to migrate to any state as HR Advisor -223111 with my IELTS score? ? Or it has became too late with more strict requirements? Or there is no quota for HR Advisor at present. somebody give me suggestion please.


As you got all documents handy you no need to worry much but as Gerry has indicated that its always safer side to be ready with better IELTS scores. Hope HRA would be in different state after july.


----------



## paoimaz (Feb 19, 2014)

Garry!! Congratulations!!

I`m so happy for you! :cheer2:

I hope we all get that kind of news some day!

All the best for you!




Garry2684 said:


> To All my friends on this thread,
> 
> I am pleased to let you know that my application for ACT SS has been accepted and approved today.
> 
> ...


----------



## paoimaz (Feb 19, 2014)

Hi everyone!!

I`ve been reading in some forums that getting a job is becoming more and more difficult in the last months....

My housband fortunately got 7,5 in the IELTS and we are waiting for Vetassess results to apply to WA or SA in July.. Do you have any news about this situation? Any HR experience?

Thanks!

Pao


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

U are right, I am also worried about the pattern of hiring there, it's getting tough day by day..we will have to slog for sure..

Garry, as you are one step ahead of us, would you share your plan/views, how to tap the mkt there?

Thanks
Vishnu


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi Giri,

I feel lucky in that case as my best best friend is already there and has arranged for a job for me already. As soon as I reach there, I will join. 

Its better to start establishing relationships now itself, so you have one less thing to worry about. 

May be use different webportals to get in touch with people. The approach I usually follow is connect with people in the region through facebook or linkedin and share your profile with them seeking a job opportunity. There are a lot of indian and other business folks who may be able to help or allow you an opportunity to meet them when you reach there.

Meanwhile, I am planning to leave my current work and join elsewhere, my office has become hell  these days


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Great Agree and I concur, me doing the same via linkedin..bt would go with full throttle if something +ve comes up post july, I am reappearing for IELTS on 7th June..which state are you going?


----------



## ManabSampad (May 25, 2014)

Garry2684 said:


> Hi Giri,
> 
> I feel lucky in that case as my best best friend is already there and has arranged for a job for me already. As soon as I reach there, I will join.
> 
> ...


We wish you all the Best Garry2684. Indeed, you have a very bright :flame: future ahead.
:yo:


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Giri,

I am sponsored by ACT


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

ManabSampad said:


> We wish you all the Best Garry2684. Indeed, you have a very bright :flame: future ahead.
> :yo:


Thanks dear,

Future may seem bright, but present is sooo glooomy due to my current workplace, which is on a employee firing spree and we are all holding our breath, god knows who is next.. I just wish I can continue here till my grant arrives.

:ballchain::ballchain:


----------



## ManabSampad (May 25, 2014)

Giri vishnu said:


> Great Agree and I concur, me doing the same via linkedin..bt would go with full throttle if something +ve comes up post july, I am reappearing for IELTS on 7th June..which state are you going?


Good Morning Giri Vishnu
I will reappear on IELTS on 21th June probably. Can you suggest me which materials/books I can follow for better score in writing section? And please give me tips for speaking section.
Best regards


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Yes,,my bad..stupid Q i asked..


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Hey Sampad, I scored 7 overall when i gave it 1st time and trust me I did not study at all..dis time I am following the IELTS 8, Ryan's videos and doing self googling.

For speaking, speak on any topic daily for some minutes,may be you can record your voice to understand the pitch and most importantly do not fumble, be confident while speaking..but crux is we should study, rehearse and go..after all it's investment in terms of money also.

This forum can give you lot of answers, browse it to the length.

All the Best!!


----------



## ManabSampad (May 25, 2014)

Giri vishnu said:


> Hey Sampad, I scored 7 overall when i gave it 1st time and trust me I did not study at all..dis time I am following the IELTS 8, Ryan's videos and doing self googling.
> 
> For speaking, speak on any topic daily for some minutes,may be you can record your voice to understand the pitch and most importantly do not fumble, be confident while speaking..but crux is we should study, rehearse and go..after all it's investment in terms of money also.
> 
> ...


Thank You so much Giri,
You suggestion will help me.
I wish you all the best :angel: for your next IELTS exam. :fingerscrossed:
Best Regards


----------



## Manish. (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi all,

It is really important to evaluate the job opportunities for HR professionalists as job is the basis of settlement there. It has also come to know that even casual jobs are not as easy now a days. But what is the exact scene there remains a mystery.

Expats already settled in Australia are requested to kindly share there experience on this important and sensitive question please.


----------



## shubham.maksi (Sep 10, 2013)

*IELTS Result *

Just got the result of Ielts (2nd Attempt) its L8,W6.5,R6.5,S6.5,O7 

Should i retake it... I am very upset with myself and very angry on IDP.... my writing was ok.. so i was expecting this but speaking...It went amazing. No mistakes, i was very fluent, no grammatical mistake... but still.... Very upsetting... 

Please recommend if i should take it again.


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Shubham,

Its sad to know about your results 

Whats your points breakdown as of now? that can allow us to answer your question about reappearing or not...


----------



## Manish. (Nov 14, 2013)

someone may please reply on my post as well.

It really matters to evaluate the job prospects there. is it not?


----------



## paoimaz (Feb 19, 2014)

Manish. said:


> Hi all,
> 
> It is really important to evaluate the job opportunities for HR professionalists as job is the basis of settlement there. It has also come to know that even casual jobs are not as easy now a days. But what is the exact scene there remains a mystery.
> 
> Expats already settled in Australia are requested to kindly share there experience on this important and sensitive question please.


Manish, I have the same concern and I`m really worried too. We are a family of 4, and even though we are not in Australia yet, we would like to know in advance what`s the situation there for HR professionals.

that`s why I kindly ask anyone on this forum to please share your experience on job opportunities. The reason of my request is that I recently read on the news that it is becoming difficult to find a job quickly.

Thanks,


----------



## ranjitniryan (Mar 16, 2014)

Hi Manish,

I'm from Bangalore and wish to migrate, I've cleared IELTS with overall 7.5 and individual scores with 7 and above.

I'm confused with what to be done next.. should I go for Skill assessment via VETASSESS or I should go on for EOI?? who will do my point assessment?

can you please your knowledge on this

regards
ranjit


----------



## ranjitniryan (Mar 16, 2014)

Garry2684 said:


> Shubham,
> 
> Its sad to know about your results
> 
> Whats your points breakdown as of now? that can allow us to answer your question about reappearing or not...


Hi Garry,

you have had an impressive progress.. 

I've cleared IELTS with 7 and above in all sections and overall 7.5, after seeing your progress line, I got to know I should apply for VETASSESS.. Meanwhile I start with the process, just want to check with you on the likelihood of this job being available in SOL coming Jul 1st, I heard it is becoming increasingly difficult to search for HR jobs in any of these states (which is open now)

Can you also share your plans for job, if it does not troubles you

regards
ranjit


----------



## Manish. (Nov 14, 2013)

ranjitniryan said:


> Hi Manish,
> 
> I'm from Bangalore and wish to migrate, I've cleared IELTS with overall 7.5 and individual scores with 7 and above.
> 
> ...


Hi Ranjit.
You have not mentioned your profession. So, I am not able to answer to your query. However, if your profession is also HRM like that of mine than you need to get your skills assessed by VETASSESS first and then apply for EOI.


----------



## Manish. (Nov 14, 2013)

hi all

Why every one here is silent on the job opportunities in Aus (for HRM and casual). Really, you people have discussed everything peripheral but the core point of discussion is JOB OPPORTUNITIES as this factory alone will decide our success there in Australia.

Therefore, expats with any information, plz plz share and bring to the notice of all concerned. This would be highly appreciated.

Thanks...


----------



## MusaBilal (Aug 7, 2013)

You're right Manish. I think most of the contributors here are offshore yet so limited posts come by on that point. Lets see if we get some first hand info here...


----------



## aarthi.kasi (Jul 30, 2011)

sid.sami said:


> Hi, welcome aboard  well i think ur job occupation code will be 223111 HR Advisor
> 
> u need to follow the following steps:
> 
> ...


hi
Does getting a band of 8 or more in IELTS fetches more score or it doesnt matter ?

Thanks,
Aarthi


----------



## Manish. (Nov 14, 2013)

MusaBilal said:


> You're right Manish. I think most of the contributors here are offshore yet so limited posts come by on that point. Lets see if we get some first hand info here...


yes bro
you are absolutely right.

but i do not understand how people dare to put the future of family on stake without getting the answers of such important questions.


well may be expats here already in Australia or got contact there may provide some handy information to all of us...


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi Manish and Ranjit,

Certainly, job is of question. In my case, I have already talked to a friend's friend who own a business in Australia, so kind of fixed with the job in my own field.

However, expats who have moved to OZ will perhaps not have time to share their experiences here (I believe so). So, their responses will be rare. 

Also, searching for a job will be a challenge for every person i think. But, then immigration is also our own decision and we all are well aware that job search will certainly be a setback. I am in touch with some people who have arrived in OZ since Dec'13. Some got jobs in their own occupations within 1-2 months and there are others too who are still searching. So, I am not sure about the chances of landing a job quickly. Its a struggle we all will have to go thru once we reach there


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

ranjitniryan said:


> Hi Manish,
> 
> I'm from Bangalore and wish to migrate, I've cleared IELTS with overall 7.5 and individual scores with 7 and above.
> 
> ...


Ranjit,

IELTS is one step. You need to get your education and work experience assessed by Vetassess. HRA occupation was in CSOL last year and is expected to be on CSOL the coming year also. So, Once you have your qualification and work exp assessed by VETassess, you will have to apply for a state sponsorship. For occupations in CSOL, State must invite you (Visa Category 190). 

You can lodge your EOI when you apply for State Sponsorship or before it (you can even lodge eoi after applying for state sponsorship, but its recommended to lodge in advance, reduces time). 

If you have any confusions about your points, you can apply for PTA (Point Test Advice) when you apply to Vetassess. They will charge you some 80 AUD extra for PTA. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## ranjitniryan (Mar 16, 2014)

Garry2684 said:


> Ranjit,
> 
> IELTS is one step. You need to get your education and work experience assessed by Vetassess. HRA occupation was in CSOL last year and is expected to be on CSOL the coming year also. So, Once you have your qualification and work exp assessed by VETassess, you will have to apply for a state sponsorship. For occupations in CSOL, State must invite you (Visa Category 190).
> 
> ...


Thanks Garry for taking time to reply..

I'm gathering all required documents to apply for Vetassess and I will process with assessment by mid of this month.

About EOI and SS, I'm not initiating now as July 1st is not far away and if any more states open up for HR adviser job, I can choose among them. 

Should I specify the VISA type while applying for my assessment? or I can do that along with EOI? 

regards
Ranjit


----------



## ranjitniryan (Mar 16, 2014)

Garry2684 said:


> Hi Manish and Ranjit,
> 
> Certainly, job is of question. In my case, I have already talked to a friend's friend who own a business in Australia, so kind of fixed with the job in my own field.
> 
> ...


Thanks Manish and Garry

It will be a tough initial 6-8 months, until then we should at least get some decent temp jobs.. my worry is that, I should not land up in trouble after reaching there..

we should at least form a team, to help each other

wat say!!

Ranjit


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Ranjit,

I dont think you are aware of the steps of the process. Here they are:

1. Apply for Vetassess and await reply. Average processing time is 10 weeks.
2. Once your vet is positive, then only you can apply for State sponsorship or lodge EOI. 
3. Once you are granted state sponsorship, you will receive an invitation from DIBP to apply for visa.
4. You apply for your visa and receive the grant. 

Now, about your question of mentioning visa type at the time of vetassess - No, it is not required. Vetassess COs already know which occupations are in CSOL (190 visa category) and which are in SOL (189 visa category).

Hope this helps. 

Feel free to ask further questions. It will help you in a smooth process. 

Dont want to be discouraging, but it seems that you have bits and pieces of information.


----------



## ranjitniryan (Mar 16, 2014)

Garry2684 said:


> Ranjit,
> 
> IELTS is one step. You need to get your education and work experience assessed by Vetassess. HRA occupation was in CSOL last year and is expected to be on CSOL the coming year also. So, Once you have your qualification and work exp assessed by VETassess, you will have to apply for a state sponsorship. For occupations in CSOL, State must invite you (Visa Category 190).
> 
> ...



Hi Garry,

My points are like this for Age: 30, IELTS: 10, Exp: 10, Edu: 15 total of 65 and I can also get 5 point from state. In such case should I apply for PTA?! or I can save that 80 AUD.. is it mandate that I should apply for it?

regards
ranjit


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi Ranjit,

If you are aware of the points breakdown, then you do not need to apply for PTA. The challenge is that you will get 10 points of experience only if Vetassess will assess all 5+ years of your experience, which they usually do not do if you havent applied for PTA.

Having said that, its not mandatory to apply for PTA. Seeing the points breakdown you have, you are easily eligible for the invite, so you can choose any of the options - apply for PTA, or not.

thanks,


----------



## Manish. (Nov 14, 2013)

ranjitniryan said:


> Thanks Manish and Garry
> 
> It will be a tough initial 6-8 months, until then we should at least get some decent temp jobs.. my worry is that, I should not land up in trouble after reaching there..
> 
> ...


Ooo yes ofcourse,

We are sailing in the same boat and with the help of each other we will be able to overcome the hurdles with ease.


----------



## Manish. (Nov 14, 2013)

Garry2684 said:


> Hi Manish and Ranjit,
> 
> Certainly, job is of question. In my case, I have already talked to a friend's friend who own a business in Australia, so kind of fixed with the job in my own field.
> 
> ...


Hi Garry

As you mentioned that you are in touch with a few people arrived in OZ then I think you can get some handy information from them and share here for all of us. That would be a big favour Garry, if you plz.

The general queries might be:
1. What skills we may work on sitting in India, to get the job of HRM faster in Aus.
2. In the meanwhile we get an HRM profile, what kind of casual jobs are available in Aus for our survival there.
3. Which states/cities are better options in respect to the availability of jobs.
and alike as may come in your mind.

Kindly spare some time for us, if possible Garry.


----------



## ranjitniryan (Mar 16, 2014)

Garry2684 said:


> Ranjit,
> 
> I dont think you are aware of the steps of the process. Here they are:
> 
> ...


Hi Garry,

Thanks a ton!! 

It makes my thoughts clear and gives me a road map to proceed further, I also saw your reply for PAT, it helps.. 

Actually I do not have all information or I have lot of information, which has confused me 

Thanks for your patience

Will seek your expertise whenever required

regards
ranjit


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Ranjit- My only suggestion is "Trust Yourself"- Trusting one's abilities is important, if we go with the mindset that we will break the ice there, we will do it but you can only trust your inner voice, howsoever ppl guide you in this forum. We all are in same ship and dis will not sink...)

I will be going with this..once I get better score.

Vishnu


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Garry- May be like Ryan Higgins, you can upload your video with this valid info- it will certainly help us--Just a suggestion though, I am appreciative of your efforts in helping us..

Thanks
Vishnu


----------



## ranjitniryan (Mar 16, 2014)

Giri vishnu said:


> Ranjit- My only suggestion is "Trust Yourself"- Trusting one's abilities is important, if we go with the mindset that we will break the ice there, we will do it but you can only trust your inner voice, howsoever ppl guide you in this forum. We all are in same ship and dis will not sink...)
> 
> I will be going with this..once I get better score.
> 
> Vishnu


Well Said! Much needed words at this point of time

Thanks Vishnu


----------



## as1986 (Jan 8, 2014)

Hey ppl..its been long since I visited the forum as there is not much to share 

But have been reading a lot about questions around job scene in Aus..precisely my concern too as the inputs that I have got from ppl I know in Aus is that the job scene is not very great there..though they were not able to help me much as they all are into technical jobs..but does anyone of you know any one in Australia who works in the HR domain there??


----------



## valsanail (Jun 2, 2014)

Hello, I was going to apply for skill assessment of my current occupation hr adviser at Vetassess, but encountered a problem with qualification. I have a Law diploma and 6.5 years of experience in HR. 
So, here is my problem. On their website they say that "if your qualification is not high relevant you must have 3 (or 2? don't understand) years of closely related experience within previous 5 years". But the thing is that within 5 last years i have only 2 year, 11 months and 25 days of experience, because the most experience was before 5 years. I was working till 2011 and since 2013 i continued till now. 
Could this be a reason they won't give me a possitive assessment?
I just can not believe that those several days will fail my assessment...
Please help me


----------



## shubham.maksi (Sep 10, 2013)

*Garry is great*



Garry2684 said:


> Shubham,
> 
> Its sad to know about your results
> 
> Whats your points breakdown as of now? that can allow us to answer your question about reappearing or not...


Age 30

Qualification 15

Experience 10( 5 years of Exp) 

I am very confused at the moment. I am retaking ielts on 10 July. 

However do you know what was the ielts requirements of others states last year. 

And what do u recommend for ielts prep. Should I join some personal tutor or buy some online packages. 

Are you hopeful that new states will release their occupational list in July? 

And thanks for being so active here on forums... You are actually a life saver. 

Shubham


----------



## Rahul.ch (Jan 1, 2014)

Hi Shubham,

Most states start off the fresh occupation lists with 6, then climb to 6.5 and the 7 at the end of the quota. Different professions have different score requirements but 6 is the minimum if you are the primary applicant and they dont go beyond the requirement of 7. So ideally 7 is failsafe. Whether you need to take tutoring for ielts depends on how good your core english is. If you communicate like a native english speaker, some brushing up on basics is sufficient. Our verbal english is usually very casual and not exactly correct english to speak of. This has to be your call.

Most states refresh their lists on 1st July, few of them stretch it till august even. I am looking for SA and they refreshed their lists on 1st July last year. Expecting the same this year.



shubham.maksi said:


> Age 30
> 
> Qualification 15
> 
> ...


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Shubham- I took my IELTS today and trust me I found it difficult this time more, it was my second attempt though..but guess if I would have studied @ the first time it would have been better.

Reading was the most difficult as all the passages were lengthy and i was actually short of time.

This time I was more confident as I did study, and Ryan helped me alot..Tomorrow is my speaking.. I can only hope for the best..

My advice is please study well and go.

Vishnu


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Good Luck Giri,

I believe when we expect less, we get more. So, wishing you the required band dear.

thanks,


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Bang on Garry..Hoping for the best..I do not want to sit for IELTS again..it sucks..atleast to me....)

Vishnu


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Garry- Do you know to get band 7, how much we need to score out of 40 in Reading & listening?


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

HAHA,

I took my first IELTS in Feb 13 and missed writing by .5 for overall 7 and did not at all want to resit. 

To be honest, I thought I dont want to go to OZ  lolx.. 

In August, when my best friend was close to getting his grant, I decided that I have to put in my efforts, otherwise its not gonna work and thank god it did pay off.

Wishing the same for you bud.


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Giri,

I believe 35/40 = band 7. 

Try this tool.. 

The IELTS Band Score Calculator

Cheers,


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Ya God has to be help me this time to get 7 or OZ land will loose a pearl like me...........)


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Just a Joke though...


----------



## shubham.maksi (Sep 10, 2013)

Giri vishnu said:


> Shubham- I took my IELTS today and trust me I found it difficult this time more, it was my second attempt though..but guess if I would have studied @ the first time it would have been better.
> 
> Reading was the most difficult as all the passages were lengthy and i was actually short of time.
> 
> ...


Good luck bro... I am sure that you are going to do well. 

Will pray for you...


----------



## shubham.maksi (Sep 10, 2013)

Rahul.ch said:


> Hi Shubham,
> 
> Most states start off the fresh occupation lists with 6, then climb to 6.5 and the 7 at the end of the quota. Different professions have different score requirements but 6 is the minimum if you are the primary applicant and they dont go beyond the requirement of 7. So ideally 7 is failsafe. Whether you need to take tutoring for ielts depends on how good your core english is. If you communicate like a native english speaker, some brushing up on basics is sufficient. Our verbal english is usually very casual and not exactly correct english to speak of. This has to be your call.
> 
> Most states refresh their lists on 1st July, few of them stretch it till august even. I am looking for SA and they refreshed their lists on 1st July last year. Expecting the same this year.


Thanks Rahul for all the information. 

It seems it's worth doing prep for ielts as the target is 7 in each.. 

I will take online help... 

Only thing I'm praying is states won't ask for 7 in each... 

Keep in touch


----------



## ranjitniryan (Mar 16, 2014)

Giri vishnu said:


> Bang on Garry..Hoping for the best..I do not want to sit for IELTS again..it sucks..atleast to me....)
> 
> Vishnu


Giri,

I cleared it last month.. are you taking General or academic one? I don't find General training is that tough, provided you practice for a reasonable period.

I self-practiced for nearly a month (only weekends) used all series of IELTS books and could clear with 7.5 overall 

My experience, do not be over enthusiastic in writing, keep it up to the word limits. Listening was also challenging because of the nervousness.

My prayers are with you Giri, don worry bro!


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Hey Ranjith- my worry is this time I was short of time as I took long enough in first 2 passages..so fingers crossed..guess it works this time..I am having sleepless nights...


----------



## aarthi.kasi (Jul 30, 2011)

Giri vishnu said:


> Hey Ranjith- my worry is this time I was short of time as I took long enough in first 2 passages..so fingers crossed..guess it works this time..I am having sleepless nights...


Hi Giri Vishnu,
I share your anxiety cos I am appearing for my exam on 21st Jun.

I will share with you some insights my tutor gave me for the writing task- 2. Ever since I followed this method, I have been in better control of time. Hope this helps you.


Essay – 250 words (40mins)
1.	Take 5 – 10mins to plan the essay outline

2.	Decide if this is an argumentative essay or a commentary essay.

3.	Each essay should have the three basic steps as below
a.	Introduction
b.	Body
c.	Conclusion

a.	Introduction should have the below 
	Topic sentence
	Background
	Main points

Introduction: Let me elaborate what each of the subheadings mean:
For example Lets use the topic below
:School children are becoming far too dependent on computers. This is having an alarming effect on reading and writing skills. Teachers need to avoid using computers in the classroom at all costs and go back to teaching basic study skills.
Do you agree or disagree?"

First thing to do is to brainstorm the topic and jot down some important points for
	The introduction
	Main body
	And Conclusion

Since this is an argumentative essay, we need to brainstorm and come up with few reasons favouring technology and not favouring technology . Make a list of bullet points in favour and not in favour. This will help you to design the body of the essay effectively and also help you to conclude the essay by stating one of the reasons from the above on your decision to agree or disagree. 


Let’s start with the Introduction:Topic sentence: (one or two lines) start the introduction by incorporating the title/essence of the essay. This should be one to two lines If you are not able to think too much, paraphrase the topic and write it so that it looks convincing and doesnt seem like plagiarism 
In the sample example of this essay, the writer has aptly started off by saying, Nowadays modern technology has totally changed our approach to study.( this relates to the topic sentence which I explained above where the title of the essay/essence of the essay has been mentioned)
Background: (next 3-4 lines) Here give an idea about the background on the topic theme. How was the scenario earlier? If you have any facts and figures, add those here.
Sample essay, this is what was written: In many countries students no longer have to copy notes by hand from the blackboard; instead the teacher gives them a photocopy. Rather than messy ink and pen, students present a typed-up copy of their assignments. Their computer even checks their spelling as they go....Here it gave an outline on the background of the topic
Main points: (2-3 lines): Here list the main points in a gist (that you had brainstormed earlier and noted down). This helps the examiner to understand how the essay is going to roll out. When I say “list them out”, I don’t mean to imply, list them as bullet points. Instead, List them out in a nice flow, so that you will present a picture on what your main areas of discussion will be.

Body of the essay: Here, Each point has to be elaborated into individual paragraphs. You can have as many paragraphs as you want, however it’s good to have equal number of paragraphs, for “favoring” and “not favoring”. For instance, if you have got two points favoring the case, then find two points not in favor of the case. If you have one each only, then that’s good enough too. Ensure those are elaborated sufficiently in order to meet the word count.

Conclusion: Here, its advisable to use your personal examples and opinions. Choose one of the points from the body of the essay, highlight it again and then conclude the essay by saying that’s the reason why you are in favour or not in favour of this situation. Add any experiences, or quotes that you can think of.

Hope the above helps.

I noticed that every time I had an outline of the plan, I was in better control of the time. Try this method and let me know if it worked for you.

Good luck !


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Aarthi- Thanks- But my IELTS is over... I appreciate your patronage..

Regrads
Vishnu


----------



## aarthi.kasi (Jul 30, 2011)

Giri vishnu said:


> Aarthi- Thanks- But my IELTS is over... I appreciate your patronage..
> 
> Regrads
> Vishnu


ha ha ! Ok now its your turn to give me some gyan on what to expect


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Essay has never been my problem, last time i scored 7 and did not even study and had no clue on the pattern..prob is with reading & listening..


----------



## aarthi.kasi (Jul 30, 2011)

Giri vishnu said:


> Essay has never been my problem, last time i scored 7 and did not even study and had no clue on the pattern..prob is with reading & listening..


hmm, I seem to be quite OK with listening and reading..My concern was essay bcos I am abitious to write ALL what comes to my mind and then I am unable to finish it on time.
Now, how does one "study" for the essay? Other than, ofcourse, reading voraciously so that you can improve your vocab:noidea:.... Do u have any pointers?


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Keep a watch, try and write what is only required..focus on the Q, it will ask you only 3 , eg- why, how, when? so sum up in 3 paras nd more for letter..try this @ home.. count the lines and words also..

For Essay, it is 250 words- may be 6 paras with 1 line containing 10 words, try practicing at home and delimit this with apt words.. give 20 min to letter & 30 to essay..


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

I am not sure abt the tutors..coz i self trained myself and followed this..keep it simple..


----------



## as1986 (Jan 8, 2014)

Giri vishnu said:


> I am not sure abt the tutors..coz i self trained myself and followed this..keep it simple..


Hi Vishnu,

Tell me one thing..have you put in your EOI?

I can see in your signatures the update about Medicals & PCC..is it possible and worth applying for medicals & PCC before EOI & state nomination??


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Yes AS, I applied for EOI..but state nomination- No,

I have completed my med & PCC as after 1st July it will be a mad rush and last time just bcz of 4 days i lost NT so this time i did not want to waste any time in any process. 

Med & PCC also takes a month, you have to take appointments and all, so why wasting time & it is valid for an year. As we are working professionals, we do not have time handy.

My reco is do it before hand and save time...

Thanks
Vishnu


----------



## as1986 (Jan 8, 2014)

Giri vishnu said:


> Yes AS, I applied for EOI..but state nomination- No,
> 
> I have completed my med & PCC as after 1st July it will be a mad rush and last time just bcz of 4 days i lost NT so this time i did not want to waste any time in any process.
> 
> ...


That's interesting..I thought that your med n pcc are uploaded straight to the concerned official website..


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Yes, my med is uploaded, PCC is happening this week..it does get uploaded directly..I checked my med is uploaded.


----------



## as1986 (Jan 8, 2014)

Giri vishnu said:


> Yes, my med is uploaded, PCC is happening this week..it does get uploaded directly..I checked my med is uploaded.


Again a stupid question frm me: Where is this uploaded?


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

http://www.immi.gov.au/gateways/pane...structions.pdf

This link will help you AS..


----------



## ranjitniryan (Mar 16, 2014)

Giri vishnu said:


> http://www.immi.gov.au/gateways/pane...structions.pdf
> 
> This link will help you AS..


You guys are far ahead of me!!

I'm stuck up with Experience letter / JD letter from my current employer.. they said that they wont give  this is required for me to file my assessment!!

Is there a way that you can do it without it?! I've that of my previous employer.. pls guide

regards
ranjit


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Nopes there is no other way..u ought to manage it...


----------



## aarthi.kasi (Jul 30, 2011)

Giri vishnu said:


> Keep a watch, try and write what is only required..focus on the Q, it will ask you only 3 , eg- why, how, when? so sum up in 3 paras nd more for letter..try this @ home.. count the lines and words also..
> 
> For Essay, it is 250 words- may be 6 paras with 1 line containing 10 words, try practicing at home and delimit this with apt words.. give 20 min to letter & 30 to essay..


Hi
For the writing part, the tasks indicate that you should be taking 20 mins for Task1 and 40 mins for task2. I would like to know, if I am able to finish task 1 in 10 or 15 mins, is it allowed for me to start task 2 immediately? or are they timed exactly as 20mins and 40mins?

Thanks


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

aarthi.kasi said:


> Hi
> For the writing part, the tasks indicate that you should be taking 20 mins for Task1 and 40 mins for task2. I would like to know, if I am able to finish task 1 in 10 or 15 mins, is it allowed for me to start task 2 immediately? or are they timed exactly as 20mins and 40mins?
> 
> Thanks


l aarthi, howdy, you an HR? can u help me for a job :brick:


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Aarthi- It is not timed..You can draft your own plan..


----------



## aarthi.kasi (Jul 30, 2011)

jre05 said:


> l aarthi, howdy, you an HR? can u help me for a job :brick:


 if there was an opportunity, why not?. I work for a telecom company, its a semi-government organization. The need to hike the number of Emirati employees is of paramount now. we have an emiratization target to achieve, Hence expat CVs are currently stalled now. If you have considerable years of experience in the telecom industry then there is a slight chance for your CV to be looked at. Check out our website du | Emirates Integrated Telecommunications Company for career opportunities. If there is something that matches your profile then let me know.

Cheers!


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Aarthi- This site is only showing 11 jobs..Is there any other way to share Telecom cv, have someone with 10 + yrs of experience.


----------



## aarthi.kasi (Jul 30, 2011)

well those must be the current openings now. In my experience sending CVs without an appropriate job opening just falls into a huge database dump where its seldom looked at . And now there is no generic email for the recruitment team, they only encourage applying through the website.Keep browsing the careers page periodically and if something comes up then its worth sending the CV.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

aarthi.kasi said:


> if there was an opportunity, why not?. I work for a telecom company, its a semi-government organization. The need to hike the number of Emirati employees is of paramount now. we have an emiratization target to achieve, Hence expat CVs are currently stalled now. If you have considerable years of experience in the telecom industry then there is a slight chance for your CV to be looked at. Check out our website du | Emirates Integrated Telecommunications Company for career opportunities. If there is something that matches your profile then let me know.
> 
> Cheers!


Oh I remember speaking to you earlier, with Santosh etc when you were sharing your UAE experience. Oh ok, I am into software  although studied telecommunication and electronics engineering  I am now :juggle:

don't know what to do, when I will get a job in software, but I am expecting one soon  

Thank you so much for the link and your words on help. I hope I will get one


----------



## ManabSampad (May 25, 2014)

*GT or AC? and IDP or Britsh Council?*

Dear HR professionals
Good Day, I have two questions:

1.I believed that the news is false that is why I consider is as a rumor. But to become more confident I am asking this question to you.

For a couple of days, I am hearing that for getting state nomination as “HR Advisor”, one have to seat for Academic IELTS (previously it was GT). Is it true?

2.	Is there any difference between IDP and British Council?

Have a nice days, I hope a successful bright future to all HR peers who are on the same Boat.


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi Manab,

Answers:

1. No, there is no such news. Even if something like this may happen in future, it would not be specific to one occupation. Do not trust these rumors. News is only when immi.gov.au says it. So, relax.

2. Typically not. But, as per my experience BC is much more organized then IDP. 

Thanks,


----------



## OZ Dreams (Feb 10, 2014)

It's a simple logic...people wanting to go and study in OZ land need to clear the Academic module & people like you n me trying for GSM need to clear GT


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

OZDreams,

I believe Manab's query was very specific to state nomination and IELTS. 

Anyways, thanks


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

any update for us in any state? any ray of light of hope?


----------



## shubham.maksi (Sep 10, 2013)

Black_Rose said:


> any update for us in any state? any ray of light of hope?


Not yet mate... Lets be patient...


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Rose,

The SOL has been kept very same. In fact, new occupations have been announced to be added. So, fair chances that CSOL will remain unchanged too. 

So, thats one great news.

Now, its only to wait for another 15 days!!

Cheers and good luck dear.


----------



## shubham.maksi (Sep 10, 2013)

Garry2684 said:


> Rose,
> 
> The SOL has been kept very same. In fact, new occupations have been announced to be added. So, fair chances that CSOL will remain unchanged too.
> 
> ...


Last year did these states asked for ielts 7 band in each? 

If they didn't, it's good for me...


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Shubham,

You will have to check explicitly for each state, because IELTS criteria for all states differ.


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Rose,

The update on SOL and CSOL has been released. Take a look:

Changes to Consolidated Sponsored Occupation List (CSOL) and Skilled Occupation List (SOL)

Good Luck,


----------



## K Sera Sera (Feb 18, 2014)

Garry2684 said:


> Rose,
> 
> The update on SOL and CSOL has been released. Take a look:
> 
> ...


Huh!! That's a great news for all the aspirants, Garry 

Thanks a ton for sharing this info promptly!!


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Garry2684 said:


> Rose,
> 
> The update on SOL and CSOL has been released. Take a look:
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for sharing.
Update us like this Master Garry...


----------



## OZ Dreams (Feb 10, 2014)

So more or less CSOL remains unchanged for 2014...can we HR advisors breathe a sigh of relief...or its too early to say


----------



## OZ Dreams (Feb 10, 2014)

Garry2684 said:


> Rose,
> 
> The SOL has been kept very same. In fact, new occupations have been announced to be added. So, fair chances that CSOL will remain unchanged too.
> 
> ...


Thanks a ton for sharing the information promptly Gary...really great to have mates like you around


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Yes, OZDreams,

Its confirmed news, as its posted on the official website.

So, relax and good luck for the rest of the process.


----------



## shubham.maksi (Sep 10, 2013)

Garry2684 said:


> Yes, OZDreams,
> 
> Its confirmed news, as its posted on the official website.
> 
> So, relax and good luck for the rest of the process.


Do you remember which states were requiring for 6. 5 band or below in ielts last year... 

I am retaking it on 10 July but I'm very scared.. What if I won't score 7 in each again. Will I be eligible to apply in other states with 6.5.?


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Guys..Got my score today for 2nd IELTS Test..To my utter disguise & shock- Results- L- 8, S- 8.5, R-6.5, W-6.5- Overall 7.5

Last time result is in my signature. I am shocked to see my writing result, it was 7 last time & this time i practiced like hell, it dropped to 6.5. I do not know how to put it but I am sure this result was not expected. In my view, IELTS is making money by intentionally not letting us reach 7. I am planning to either send my result for eval or not go to OZ only..

All the Best to you guys!!


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Aww.. Its a sad news truly Giri.

Yes, it is a known fact that IELTS has become a business, but sadly no one wants to take a step on those grounds and aspirants are struck on achieving 7 each. I felt the same way when I got my first attempt results - 9,9,8.5,6.5 and I was like - What the h*ll? 

But the bottom line is- try harder.. Thats the only key. You can apply for reval, but you need .5 in two sections. Good Luck. 

Hope reval helps you out. 

Dont say that - not go to OZ thing dear. God will be kind, I am sure.


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

shubham.maksi said:


> Do you remember which states were requiring for 6. 5 band or below in ielts last year...
> 
> I am retaking it on 10 July but I'm very scared.. What if I won't score 7 in each again. Will I be eligible to apply in other states with 6.5.?


Shubham,

I guess SA was accepting with 6.5 last year, not sure though. check on their website.

Good Luck for your ielts.

Cheers,


----------



## OZ Dreams (Feb 10, 2014)

I can truly relate to how you feel...my IELTS result was S-8, L-8.5, R-7, W-6.5 :-(

I am re-attempting on 10 July...hope to get 7 each or hoping the state's do not have 7 each as eligibility criteria...god bless all of us


----------



## shubham.maksi (Sep 10, 2013)

OZ Dreams said:


> I can truly relate to how you feel...my IELTS result was S-8, L-8.5, R-7, W-6.5 :-(
> 
> I am re-attempting on 10 July...hope to get 7 each or hoping the state's do not have 7 each as eligibility criteria...god bless all of us


All the best...


----------



## ManabSampad (May 25, 2014)

Garry2684 said:


> Aww.. Its a sad news truly Giri.
> 
> Yes, it is a known fact that IELTS has become a business, but sadly no one wants to take a step on those grounds and aspirants are struck on achieving 7 each. I felt the same way when I got my first attempt results - 9,9,8.5,6.5 and I was like - What the h*ll?
> 
> ...


You are very positive all the time. This helps us a lot to remain motivated. You are true HR person.


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

This time I want to wait for 1st July and then plunge the next action...

But honest thanx to all of you for those words of wisdom..

Rgrds
Vishnu


----------



## pratsi90 (Sep 17, 2013)

Guys any Idea which state will refresh their list on 1st of July ? I guess WA released their list on 28th October last year..

Thanks


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi Pratsi,

SA is expected to do that. Hope other states do it too.

Good Luck!


----------



## pratsi90 (Sep 17, 2013)

Garry2684 said:


> Hi Pratsi,
> 
> SA is expected to do that. Hope other states do it too.
> 
> Good Luck!


Dear Garry

Thankyou.. Hope requirement is not 7 each otherwise many of us will have to go through another big hurdle ..:fingerscrossed:

Good Luck to all


----------



## aarthi.kasi (Jul 30, 2011)

pratsi90 said:


> Dear Garry
> 
> Thankyou.. Hope requirement is not 7 each otherwise many of us will have to go through another big hurdle ..:fingerscrossed:
> 
> Good Luck to all


Hi ,
My agent told me that I need to get 7 each in IELTS already even before the updates have been released. I am confused with your comment above.


----------



## pratsi90 (Sep 17, 2013)

aarthi.kasi said:


> Hi ,
> My agent told me that I need to get 7 each in IELTS already even before the updates have been released. I am confused with your comment above.


Hi Aarthi,

Please don't get confuse..Everything will be clear when couple of state will refresh their quota for the coming year. I am hoping not 7 each because last year I guess SA and WA invited HR Adviser with 6 or 6.5 band. So lets just hope for the best as of now.

Thanks


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Friends, Queensland announced their state occupation list for 2014-2015 and 223111 occupation is not available.

FYI:This state was not sponsoring our occupation for previous 2 years also.

http://migration.qld.gov.au/wp-content/uploads/pdf/190-QSOL.pdf

Fingers crossed now..


----------



## OZ Dreams (Feb 10, 2014)

That's a scary start.....hope the ones who have been sponsoring our occupation in the past years continue to do so this year too...all the best fellow HR Advisors 4-5 more day's to go


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

It may vary, not sure about 1st July though..might be little late also..but should be 
+ve..


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

How you doing HR advisors. Is there any update on state? please share your opinion, advice and guideline. Thanks


----------



## pratsi90 (Sep 17, 2013)

Black_Rose said:


> How you doing HR advisors. Is there any update on state? please share your opinion, advice and guideline. Thanks


Dear Black_Rose

South Australia updated their list and unfortunately HR Adviser is no where seen in the list..:sad::sad:

Please go through the link.
https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/snol_data

Thank you


----------



## OZ Dreams (Feb 10, 2014)

That's really disheartening...NSW is supposed to release theirs on 14th July...God knows what he's planned for us


----------



## Rahul.ch (Jan 1, 2014)

Big disaster...didnt expect this. As of now only WA and NT has 223111. Not sure when ACT wil refresh. I had been hell bent on SA since last year and now that its not an option anymore which of the above states are a safe option? Any ideas?


----------



## pratsi90 (Sep 17, 2013)

OZ Dreams said:


> That's really disheartening...NSW is supposed to release theirs on 14th July...God knows what he's planned for us


Dear OZ Dreams

I don't know where its going to end but it is not a good sign for us. I am also waiting for NSW to open.:fingerscrossed:

Thank you


----------



## Rahul.ch (Jan 1, 2014)

NSW is expected to carry 223111? Seems very unlikely.


----------



## pratsi90 (Sep 17, 2013)

Rahul.ch said:


> NSW is expected to carry 223111? Seems very unlikely.


Yes it seems very unlikely because it was not on their list from last couple of year I guess but we never know what future hold for us.

Thankyou


----------



## OZ Dreams (Feb 10, 2014)

Their site says they''ll run with their 2013-2014 list & add only new one's added in the SOL... :-( 

But miracles happen guy's let's not loose hope.


----------



## OZ Dreams (Feb 10, 2014)

pratsi90 said:


> Yes it seems very unlikely because it was not on their list from last couple of year I guess but we never know what future hold for us.
> 
> Thankyou


Hey Pratsi & Rahul...what about Victoria, has HR advisor been on their list ever (last 2 yrs or so)


----------



## Rahul.ch (Jan 1, 2014)

Nope. Vic has had 132211 - hr mgr. still has it probably. didnt check today. as of now only WA and NT has 223111 and most probably ACT will carry it too. Not sure when it will refresh though. Have been researching about SA for too long and now am lost.


----------



## OZ Dreams (Feb 10, 2014)

HR manger still shows available on Vic site...as far as WA & NT are concerned they haven't updated the new changes effective July'14 as yet


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

I feel it is a big bang for people below 7 in IELTS more coz if rest states demand 7 in each band then we are left with only option to reappear or forget the dream to fly..

Better to concentrate on our current jobs but mind is elsewhere..


----------



## OZ Dreams (Feb 10, 2014)

Has any one of u tried the Canada FSWP program...??


----------



## Rahul.ch (Jan 1, 2014)

Well, had looked into it last year. not in detail. but I dont think HR is in their lists either. Canada too shifted to the points based system last year. have already spent 1.2 L for Aus till now, changing track for some other country seems difficult financially. Better to get a PR from NT and then feign ignorance and say that no jobs are available to the immigration authorities and move to some prefered state. just the amount of research that I had put into SA seem washed away now. and ACT refreshes its list in Aug.


----------



## OZ Dreams (Feb 10, 2014)

I can Sooooo relate to that feeling :-( 

It's going to be a sad few days


----------



## pratsi90 (Sep 17, 2013)

Hello,

Victoria updated their list please go through the link. HR Manager is there but our occupation is not there guys.
Occupation]Occupation List List

My only hope is with WA because as I am going to apply 489 I can not apply ACT even if they open the occupation.

Thank you


----------



## Rahul.ch (Jan 1, 2014)

all those hours of google street view, domain site ,flatmates site...darn u sa. pathetic. no more research till I actually get the damn visa of a damn state. only SA allowed pr's to apply into the SA police..have been planning that for sooo long...


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

guys not sure how many of you believe in Destiny, in hindi we call it Kismat..

Kismat sai jada nahi milega..so leave it on destiny now..


----------



## pratsi90 (Sep 17, 2013)

Anyone has idea when NT refresh their list ???

Thanks in advance


----------



## richoo87 (Sep 14, 2013)

**

That means HR adviser is not there in any of State list ?


----------



## ManabSampad (May 25, 2014)

Feeling a little bit sad today. 
I was hoping for submitting EOI for SA. 
Mow I am feeling why I did so late, why I did not take the opportunity in 2012. When it was easier.


----------



## K Sera Sera (Feb 18, 2014)

Even I was extremely keen on Victoria State Sponsorship...

But I dont want to give up... I am sure something great is in store for us


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Victoria list is not out yet..


----------



## K Sera Sera (Feb 18, 2014)

Giri vishnu said:


> Victoria list is not out yet..


Thanks, Vishnu... A ray of hope is all we need ray2:ray2:


----------



## pratsi90 (Sep 17, 2013)

Giri vishnu said:


> Victoria list is not out yet..


Dear Vishnu

Please follow the link Victoria list is out already..

Occupation List

Thank you


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

This list is not meant for migration purpose. It is to register skills with Victoria, so that interested employers may contact for their job openings.

I rechecked with my agent, only 2 lists are out- SA and Queensland.. 

we will get something like this:https://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov....state-nomination-occupation-list-for-victoria


----------



## K Sera Sera (Feb 18, 2014)

pratsi90 said:


> Dear Vishnu
> 
> Please follow the link Victoria list is out already..
> 
> ...


That's too bad :Cry::Cry:


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

K Sera- Chilli- Victoria is not out yet, i already informed You..


----------



## pratsi90 (Sep 17, 2013)

Giri vishnu said:


> This list is not meant for migration purpose. It is to register skills with Victoria, so that interested employers may contact for their job openings.
> 
> I rechecked with my agent, only 2 lists are out- SA and Queensland..
> 
> we will get something like this:https://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov....state-nomination-occupation-list-for-victoria


Thanks for the information. Did your agent tell you if there is any chance for HR Adviser in Victoria ?

One of school mate has become agent in my city and he is doing Canada FSW so I have already booked the appointment for Thursday as I know nothing about Canada FSW will go and find out more about it. Because after SA list I am feeling so insecure.


Thank You


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Guys as on 1st July'14, 11:30 AM IST, only 2 lists are out- SA & Queensland.


This is to avoid any confusion..

Thanks
Vishnu


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Nopes, he did not mention anything about victoria though..I think in this forum only i read about canada that they do not have HR openings as of now..may be you can browse last pages..


----------



## OZ Dreams (Feb 10, 2014)

pratsi90 said:


> Thanks for the information. Did your agent tell you if there is any chance for HR Adviser in Victoria ?
> 
> One of school mate has become agent in my city and he is doing Canada FSW so I have already booked the appointment for Thursday as I know nothing about Canada FSW will go and find out more about it. Because after SA list I am feeling so insecure.
> 
> Thank You


Yeah Pratsi...please shareback whatever u get to know about canada


----------



## richoo87 (Sep 14, 2013)

Yeah Same here...Should have done this earlier when WA had HR adviser on Schedule 1 in September 2013 ..

Hows Northern Territory ? Anyone have been there ?

Regards


----------



## pratsi90 (Sep 17, 2013)

OZ Dreams said:


> Yeah Pratsi...please shareback whatever u get to know about canada


Yes definitely..


----------



## K Sera Sera (Feb 18, 2014)

Giri vishnu said:


> K Sera- Chilli- Victoria is not out yet, i already informed You..


Thank you Vishnu.. God Bless U


----------



## aarthi.kasi (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi All

What we need to do now is to remain positive. I believe in the power of the subconscious mind and hence what we need to do is to visualize thoughts that we will hear good news soon. 
So don't have any negative thoughts or doubts about the other state's lists. We are going to make it


----------



## OZ Dreams (Feb 10, 2014)

aarthi.kasi said:


> Hi All
> 
> What we need to do now is to remain positive. I believe in the power of the subconscious mind and hence what we need to do is to visualize thoughts that we will hear good news soon.
> So don't have any negative thoughts or doubts about the other state's lists. We are going to make it


True that Aarthi...positive thoughts coming your way & every one else


----------



## pratsi90 (Sep 17, 2013)

Dear All,

Here is an update for ACT.

All applicants are advised that the ACT Occupation List has not changed. The ACT Occupation List published in February 2014 is to be used to determine your eligibility for ACT nomination along with the nomination criteria.

Please visit our Skilled Migration Visas page for more information, including the current ACT Occupation List and 190 Guidelines.

http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.a...ments/act-occupation-list-24-february-14b.pdf

http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.a...-skilled-nominated-subclass-190-visa-program/

HR Adviser is closed on their list as of now.

Thankyou


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

can Aust gov give all the bad news at one time, it's like killing slowly...


----------



## OZ Dreams (Feb 10, 2014)

pratsi90 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Here is an update for ACT.
> 
> ...


This is really sad...but howcome they are running with the February list...almost all occupations listed are LIMITED.

Have been trying to get in touch with my agent today....they are just not answering calls


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

We corresponded with them to know the probability date of announcement of the new list. They are asking to refer to the same list as they were not accepting any application from April 2014 and now, they opened accepting the application from this list. This list does not have your nominated occupation. We should check if there is any chance for your occupation in new list as ACT was sponsoring your occupation last year, but they closed once they received the enough number of application for this occupation.

This is the answer from my agent- Hero Y-Axis..


----------



## richoo87 (Sep 14, 2013)

Giri vishnu said:


> We corresponded with them to know the probability date of announcement of the new list. They are asking to refer to the same list as they were not accepting any application from April 2014 and now, they opened accepting the application from this list. This list does not have your nominated occupation. We should check if there is any chance for your occupation in new list as ACT was sponsoring your occupation last year, but they closed once they received the enough number of application for this occupation.
> 
> This is the answer from my agent- Hero Y-Axis..



So that means ACT is not accepting our occupation . Oh no..... 
Hows Northern Territory ? Anyone of you knows about this place and opportunities.

Regards,
Reshma


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

No news on NT yet..


----------



## OZ Dreams (Feb 10, 2014)

And WAS


----------



## OZ Dreams (Feb 10, 2014)

I meant any update on WA list being released


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Nopes..


----------



## OZ Dreams (Feb 10, 2014)

So our last hope is with WA, VIC, NSW, NT

Out of the 4, 2 never had HR Advisors on their list in the past 2 yrs...I just hope for a miracle for all of us.

Just hope this is behind us in next few months and we all remember this day as a reunion conversation in OZ land

I Just have a feeling this year NSW & VIC will give us a pleasant surprise..


----------



## valsanail (Jun 2, 2014)

OZ Dreams said:


> So our last hope is with WA, VIC, NSW, NT
> 
> Out of the 4, 2 never had HR Advisors on their list in the past 2 yrs...I just hope for a miracle for all of us.
> 
> ...


do you think NT can exclude us this year?:der:
on which stage are you know?


----------



## OZ Dreams (Feb 10, 2014)

valsanail said:


> do you think NT can exclude us this year?:der:
> on which stage are you know?


Not sure mate let's hope for the best...I am done with my skills assessment & IELTS...just waiting for one of the state's to sponsor my occupation this year for me to file EOI


----------



## valsanail (Jun 2, 2014)

richoo87 said:


> So that means ACT is not accepting our occupation . Oh no.....
> Hows Northern Territory ? Anyone of you knows about this place and opportunities.
> 
> Regards,
> Reshma


I make research on immi issues since the beginning of this year, and since then my option falls on NT, sorry but it seems to be the most realistic scenario for us. 
there are some difficulties with proof of funds (60000$ for a family), but they accept property valuation as far I understood, + evidence of employability must be quite strong.


----------



## valsanail (Jun 2, 2014)

OZ Dreams said:


> Not sure mate let's hope for the best...I am done with my skills assessment & IELTS...just waiting for one of the state's to sponsor my occupation this year for me to file EOI


so guess you will file it on these days


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Time to update my signature.

Guys,

I have got my official invite from DIBP today. 

Thanks for all your support.


----------



## OZ Dreams (Feb 10, 2014)

Garry2684 said:


> Time to update my signature.
> 
> Guys,
> 
> ...


Congratulations Garry


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Thanks dear!!


----------



## richoo87 (Sep 14, 2013)

Garry2684 said:


> Time to update my signature.
> 
> Guys,
> 
> ...



Congrats Garry so Happy for u


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Guys WA list is out, same like last year:

Criteria for State nomination in 2014-15 : The 2013-14 criteria for State nomination will remain in place for the commencement of the 2014-15 program year.

http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/skilledmigration/Pages/LatestNews.aspx


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

All the Best Garry..You are lucky..If luck permits see you in Oz..


Rgrds
Vishnu


----------



## Rahul.ch (Jan 1, 2014)

Hi Vishnu, WA has HR in schedule 2 in its 13-14 sol. is 14-15 sol visible anywhere yet? cause if its schedule 2 then one needs to have a valid job offer to apply for pr.


----------



## lavi (May 10, 2013)

Hi Everybody.
I need a suggestion. I can apply for skill assessment for either hr advisor, psychotherapist or counselor. I don't know which is the best option. I have been working as a freelancer (counselling and consulting). I had already applied to APS for skill assessment as psychologist but it was not positive as they need me to have completed an internship as part of my studies which I haven't done as it was not part of the curriculum. they did not consider my work experience or professional memberships. 

pl advise


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Yes, we need to have a job offer from WA + 7 in each band of IELTS.


----------



## lavi (May 10, 2013)

Hi, 
what are the documents /evidence we need to submit for a HR advisor skill assessment? I am a freelance HR consultant into training and HR consulting, recruitment.

Thanks


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Lavi- Put your questions in the document forum, search the forum.

This forum is currently focused on the lists and we all are jacked to hell.

Thnx
Vishnu


----------



## Rahul.ch (Jan 1, 2014)

Hey,

Whichever field you apply for you need to have relevant experience and preferably relevant education in that field too. And experience letters are required from the companies you worked for by vetassess.


----------



## K Sera Sera (Feb 18, 2014)

Garry2684 said:


> Time to update my signature.
> 
> Guys,
> 
> ...



That's awesome Garry!!

Your patience has paid off... Heartiest congratulations:dance::dance:


----------



## K Sera Sera (Feb 18, 2014)

With WA notification out, the only state left is Victoria... I am so eager to know what is in store for us... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## OZ Dreams (Feb 10, 2014)

K Sera Sera said:


> With WA notification out, the only state left is Victoria... I am so eager to know what is in store for us... :fingerscrossed:


Hey...sorry am not sure about which WA notification is out...have they released their list for 2014-15 ...coz I still see the 2013-14 list on their website


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

WA will not release the new list, they have asked to consider 13-14 list only..


----------



## OZ Dreams (Feb 10, 2014)

Ohhh sorry just saw the note in previous comments...not sure how I missed it...this is really SAD


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Victoria, Northern territory and Western Australia are accepting applications for nomination with the same list announced for program year 2013-14..


----------



## OZ Dreams (Feb 10, 2014)

Sick that is....any hope of them changing their mind later in the year...maybe


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

I asked my agent but he said not sure and infact they are surprised how all states are following the same pattern..But loss is our's...Chances are gloomy now..


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Now no state is sponsoring 223111..


----------



## movingWA (Jul 2, 2013)

Thats really sad news Giri... I was just waiting for July to start so that I can start my process but now OZ dream looks bleak.


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Oz looks bleak, dreams look faded..disappointment is high, why it had to happen in 2014 only?


----------



## OZ Dreams (Feb 10, 2014)

Same sentiments here my friend...don't know what else to do now, can't concentrate on anything....so sad this after all these months of wait


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Does anyone know the IELTS score for NSW last yr?


----------



## K Sera Sera (Feb 18, 2014)

Even I am disappointed... Is there a possibility that things will change mid-year?


----------



## valsanail (Jun 2, 2014)

why are you saying that no state is nominating us? NT has not excluded us from their list yet, and they are not going to make any changes. Or you don't want to go there simply?


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Well I meant people with below 7 in IELTS have a big blow like me..You can apply if you are eligible..


----------



## valsanail (Jun 2, 2014)

Giri vishnu said:


> Well I meant people with below 7 in IELTS have a big blow like me..You can apply if you are eligible..


then ok, sorry, but do you think there is no chance for you to upgrade your english especially with such a motivation?


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Well IELTS folks are acting really cranky especially in India, they are kinda not letting us reach there..this is a general consensus and we have lost faith..at least i am quite unsatisfied with them..rather miffed..

And now I am confused, if no state opens up with my scores then will have to sit again but may be I will not..


----------



## valsanail (Jun 2, 2014)

Giri vishnu said:


> Well IELTS folks are acting really cranky especially in India, they are kinda not letting us reach there..this is a general consensus and we have lost faith..at least i am quite unsatisfied with them..rather miffed..
> 
> And now I am confused, if no state opens up with my scores then will have to sit again but may be I will not..


Im not sure but what you think may be you could pass the test in other country? I saw a lot of foreign people on my test


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

I can only hope that SA or any other state opens up with my scores or I shall dump the dream of OZ and plan something else..


----------



## shubham.maksi (Sep 10, 2013)

Giri vishnu said:


> I can only hope that SA or any other state opens up with my scores or I shall dump the dream of OZ and plan something else..


Feeling are mutual... Totally frustrated...


----------



## OZ Dreams (Feb 10, 2014)

Ok guy's spoke to my agent today...not sure how reliable or true this information is...but it certainly gives a ray hope.

According to them WA, ACT, VIC, are still reviewing their lists and they have only requested to use the 2013-14 list in the interim. They may come up with our occupation in August or October.


----------



## shubham.maksi (Sep 10, 2013)

OZ Dreams said:


> Ok guy's spoke to my agent today...not sure how reliable or true this information is...but it certainly gives a ray hope.
> 
> According to them WA, ACT, VIC, are still reviewing their lists and they have only requested to use the 2013-14 list in the interim. They may come up with our occupation in August or October.


Thanks for the update... This is the only comforting post I read after long time


----------



## as1986 (Jan 8, 2014)

Hey all..NSW list to come out on 14th July..thats wat there website says..


----------



## as1986 (Jan 8, 2014)

WA has also published an initial list of occupations that would be excluded this year..Thankfully HR adviser is not there..Yet it is not the final list and they have said that they would publish the list once the review is complete(no date as yet)


----------



## shubham.maksi (Sep 10, 2013)

as1986 said:


> WA has also published an initial list of occupations that would be excluded this year..Thankfully HR adviser is not there..Yet it is not the final list and they have said that they would publish the list once the review is complete(no date as yet)


I misread it and almost cried... But finally some good news coming... God.. Help us all...


----------



## MusaBilal (Aug 7, 2013)

Other than that NT is a smaller state; are there any specific reasons that people do not apply for it, like do they have a difficult criteria of assessment, etc?


----------



## valsanail (Jun 2, 2014)

MusaBilal said:


> Other than that NT is a smaller state; are there any specific reasons that people do not apply for it, like do they have a difficult criteria of assessment, etc?


as far as i am aware there are too strict providing a ss, even if you are lucky they issue more 489 than 190 ss, but many people here have been rejected though their occ. was in high priority list


----------



## ManabSampad (May 25, 2014)

MusaBilal said:


> Other than that NT is a smaller state; are there any specific reasons that people do not apply for it, like do they have a difficult criteria of assessment, etc?


Dear MusaBilal, Congratulations for your visa  
I want to add a point in response to your question. I have heard that NT wants to see a bigger amount of fund (Aprox: AUD 20000/- to AUD 50,000/). I believe it is harder for many of us.


----------



## valsanail (Jun 2, 2014)

well what if we think of obtaining wa job offer? how realistic is this?


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Completely Disaster. I can see very deem ray of light. ACT already have lots of outstanding applicants that they are sending invite after July 1. so may be ACT wont be interested enough to include HRA in their list on August. WA has our occupation alive under schedule 2 but they are still reviewing the list and hopefully it will bring back laughter on our face. NSW should include HRA on their list on 14th July as I've seen lots of job in this sector online. Victoria wont include it because of their strict nature. NT is out of calculation because they simply not giving nominaton under HRA. so very tough call guys. NSW ACT and WA should bring back happiness on our face  lets pray.


----------



## valsanail (Jun 2, 2014)

Black_Rose said:


> Completely Disaster. I can see very deem ray of light. ACT already have lots of outstanding applicants that they are sending invite after July 1. so may be ACT wont be interested enough to include HRA in their list on August. WA has our occupation alive under schedule 2 but they are still reviewing the list and hopefully it will bring back laughter on our face. NSW should include HRA on their list on 14th July as I've seen lots of job in this sector online. Victoria wont include it because of their strict nature. NT is out of calculation because they simply not giving nominaton under HRA. so very tough call guys. NSW ACT and WA should bring back happiness on our face  lets pray.


i will submit my vetassess app in one week. hope by the time i receive a positive outcome these states will have good news for us. nsw is updating sol in july, and what about the others - wa and act? can we expect something from sa? 
just for statistics, do you khow if there was such scenario in the past, when states excluded any occupations and then included again later?


----------



## Rahul.ch (Jan 1, 2014)

Hey,

If you are submitting for vet now, you will probably get the report sometime in October or maybe even november if they have a rush. what the situation will be then nobody will be able to say. best thing would be focus on next year and be patient. and something does happen by this year that would be great then. otherwise you will suffer from frayed nerves all year long. just fire off the vet app and forget all about it for the next few mths. Dont remember SA updating its sol with new occupations mid season last year though my agent says that 223111 may be brought back by SA. Dont see how that can happen.


----------



## sdv (Jul 3, 2014)

Black_Rose said:


> Completely Disaster. I can see very deem ray of light. ACT already have lots of outstanding applicants that they are sending invite after July 1. so may be ACT wont be interested enough to include HRA in their list on August. WA has our occupation alive under schedule 2 but they are still reviewing the list and hopefully it will bring back laughter on our face. NSW should include HRA on their list on 14th July as I've seen lots of job in this sector online. Victoria wont include it because of their strict nature. NT is out of calculation because they simply not giving nominaton under HRA. so very tough call guys. NSW ACT and WA should bring back happiness on our face  lets pray.


Why NT is not giving nomination whenHRA is high on their priority list any idea??


----------



## Rahul.ch (Jan 1, 2014)

Dunno. Never really thought about NT. Not with the higher than avg crime rate and the over 50k$ for a family makes it unfeasible. WA and SA are the only ones who are quite relaxed regarding the funds bit.


----------



## sdv (Jul 3, 2014)

SA list is already out! HRA is nt there


----------



## Rahul.ch (Jan 1, 2014)

I know. the agent says that the list may be revised. Dont understand the logic behind this expectation but he thinks so. very unlikely according to me.


----------



## sdv (Jul 3, 2014)

i share a same feeling....


----------



## K Sera Sera (Feb 18, 2014)

pratsi90 said:


> Thanks for the information. Did your agent tell you if there is any chance for HR Adviser in Victoria ?
> 
> One of school mate has become agent in my city and he is doing Canada FSW so I have already booked the appointment for Thursday as I know nothing about Canada FSW will go and find out more about it. Because after SA list I am feeling so insecure.
> 
> ...


Hi Pratsi,

How did your meeting with the agent go? Is Canada immigration possible?


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

K Sera- You are too smart....


----------



## sdv (Jul 3, 2014)

Any one applied for NT SS?


----------



## K Sera Sera (Feb 18, 2014)

Giri vishnu said:


> K Sera- You are too smart....


Thank you, Vishnu

But why


----------



## valsanail (Jun 2, 2014)

Rahul.ch said:


> Dunno. Never really thought about NT. Not with the higher than avg crime rate and the over 50k$ for a family makes it unfeasible. WA and SA are the only ones who are quite relaxed regarding the funds bit.


is the fund's evidence mandatory for WA and other states? Or you only have to declare that you have enough money without any supporting statements?
As I know only NT and QNS require document evidence


----------



## pratsi90 (Sep 17, 2013)

K Sera Sera said:


> Hi Pratsi,
> 
> How did your meeting with the agent go? Is Canada immigration possible?


Hi K Sera Sera

Meeting was good but Canada immigration is negative in my case because I have been told that In order to apply for Canada FSW I should have work experience of HR Manager as Canada demanding HR Manager. I work as HR Executive at the movement so I am not eligible as per his opinion. I also asked him if I can try matching duties and tasks performed at work but he said It is still a risk and your designation matters.

Now I am confused big time because one of my friend told me that If you have performed particular duties and tasks which they looking for then you are good to go ahead so I am totally blank at the movement. Lets see what happens next...

I am thinning to resit in IELTS last time and try my luck. I have a good hope that WA will come up with our occupation sometime soon so have decided to wait till at least October then will figure out about the future steps.



Thank you..


----------



## pratsi90 (Sep 17, 2013)

valsanail said:


> is the fund's evidence mandatory for WA and other states? Or you only have to declare that you have enough money without any supporting statements?
> As I know only NT and QNS require document evidence


In other state you have to declare in your application but they may ask for the evidence if they require.

Hope it helps

Thankyou


----------



## valsanail (Jun 2, 2014)

pratsi90 said:


> Hi K Sera Sera
> 
> Meeting was good but Canada immigration is negative in my case because I have been told that In order to apply for Canada FSW I should have work experience of HR Manager as Canada demanding HR Manager. I work as HR Executive at the movement so I am not eligible as per his opinion. I also asked him if I can try matching duties and tasks performed at work but he said It is still a risk and your designation matters.
> 
> ...


Hi... What Canada says about the qualification? Must it be highly relevant, or they accept several years of experience as an alternative to high relevant diploma like Australia?


----------



## valsanail (Jun 2, 2014)

dear friends. I heard that NT nominates more 489 visas even though you apply for 190.
What's the difference between them besides the temp/perm feature? Is it real to stay in AU after 4 years expire?


----------



## pratsi90 (Sep 17, 2013)

valsanail said:


> Hi... What Canada says about the qualification? Must it be highly relevant, or they accept several years of experience as an alternative to high relevant diploma like Australia?


Qualification has to be highly relevant for Canada they don't provide such alternatives.

Thankyou


----------



## valsanail (Jun 2, 2014)

pratsi90 said:


> Qualification has to be highly relevant for Canada they don't provide such alternatives.
> 
> Thankyou


ouch, not good for me


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Hello Friends,

I was going through the latest developments on the forum and wanted to share my views as I can see a lot of you are in troubled waters. 

Lets put an end to this assumption that no state is going to accept HRA as an occupation. Right now, only SA and QSD have opened their nominations (ACT also, but most occupations are still closed). In addition to it, DIBP has a looooooong backlog of applications to clear. So, it could be one of the reasons why states will be holding up (as per instructions from dibp). Because if more applications start coming in 190 category, DIBP will be flooded with applications. 

Further to this, the experience with NT is not so good, but people can try for NT, if they are interested. Its not that they do not nominate, but they are strict than other states. Yes, they need proof of funds that you declare in your application. But then, you can check on their website, what all forms of funds you can show and act accordingly.

Now, if no state was going to accept HRA, it would certainly be not on CSOL for this year . Then, ACT (which has been repeatedly keeping the occupation on their list), is yet to open their new list (expected in August, as it happened in the last year). SA keeps revising its list from time to time, so all hopes that HRA will switch to -open to all category in the next shuffle. 

WA is expected to put it to open from schedule 2 too. 

So, please keep your hopes high. It is a sad thing that all have to wait, even when the new financial year has started, but yes, this is a loooong journey. People are waiting since nov-dec last year for their grants, so all things are getting delayed. 

I hope, wish and pray that things get moving and you all sail through quickly. 

Praying for you all. Good luck.

P.S.: If you notice my signature, I have lodged my visa application. Now, working on the documents to be uploaded.

Thanks,


----------



## OZ Dreams (Feb 10, 2014)

Garry2684 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I was going through the latest developments on the forum and wanted to share my views as I can see a lot of you are in troubled waters.
> 
> ...


Some very encouraging words there Garry...wish they are true in every sense in the days to come...hope this is behind us soon..& we get into same boat as yours


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Garry2684 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I was going through the latest developments on the forum and wanted to share my views as I can see a lot of you are in troubled waters.
> 
> ...


A big congratulation Gerry and praying to see your direct grant soon. :target::target::target:


----------



## K Sera Sera (Feb 18, 2014)

pratsi90 said:


> Hi K Sera Sera
> 
> Meeting was good but Canada immigration is negative in my case because I have been told that In order to apply for Canada FSW I should have work experience of HR Manager as Canada demanding HR Manager. I work as HR Executive at the movement so I am not eligible as per his opinion. I also asked him if I can try matching duties and tasks performed at work but he said It is still a risk and your designation matters.
> 
> ...


Hi Pratsi,

Thank you for the detailed feedback.

Just as Garry said, even I feel that Australia wont shut their doors for us overnight. So, I feel we should not lose hope. :fencing:

But at the same time, even I want to explore some other options, especially Canada. 

Based on your interaction with your agent, do you think Assistant Manager designation would be ok for Canada? I am working as an AM - HR for a large manufacturing company. I have done BMS and MMS (HR) from Mumbai University. Do you think I should try for Canada?


----------



## K Sera Sera (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi friends,

I am very happy to inform you that I recieved my IELTS results.. 

I scored 8.5/ 8.5/ 7.5/ 7.5 in L/R/W/S respectively in my first and the last attempt :dance::dance::dance:

Thank you for your support and guidance!


----------



## pratsi90 (Sep 17, 2013)

K Sera Sera said:


> Hi Pratsi,
> 
> Thank you for the detailed feedback.
> 
> ...


Hi

I guess you would be eligible being Assistant Manager, I will have a word with him over the phone for the same.

Why don't you go for NT ? It is open and you got required IELTS score....please think about it

Thank you


----------



## OZ Dreams (Feb 10, 2014)

K Sera Sera said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I am very happy to inform you that I recieved my IELTS results..
> 
> ...


Congratulations K Sera that's really awesome....I am gearing up for my 2nd nd hopefully the last attempt at IELTS.

My last scores were...L- 8.5, R- 8, S- 8, W - 6.5(I feel so cheated).

Where did you give your exam India or overseas...any tips


----------



## OZ Dreams (Feb 10, 2014)

pratsi90 said:


> Hi
> 
> I guess you would be eligible being Assistant Manager, I will have a word with him over the phone for the same.
> 
> ...


Hey sorry to bother u...but if possible can u check for me too...my current designation is Manager- Human Resources, with 8yrs experience. Education wise - have done B.Com & PGDBA in HR


----------



## K Sera Sera (Feb 18, 2014)

OZ Dreams said:


> Congratulations K Sera that's really awesome....I am gearing up for my 2nd nd hopefully the last attempt at IELTS.
> 
> My last scores were...L- 8.5, R- 8, S- 8, W - 6.5(I feel so cheated).
> 
> Where did you give your exam India or overseas...any tips


Thank you OZ Dreams 

I can understand your pain of reappearing the IELTS exam only because of one module. But I am sure that if you can score so well in other modules ( you have 8+ in rest of the modules), you can score well in Writing too 

As far as I am concerned, I gave my exam through IDP in Mumbai. I had realized that Writing module is the most difficult so I used to practice it a lot. I also had to fine tune my cursive handwriting to make it more polished and understandable. 

I used to read a lot of sample essays on this site - IELTS Exam Preparation - IELTS Writing Samples

I had referred to Ace the IELTS book which gave me some practical tips.

With the right amount of seriousness and hardwork, I was able to get decent scores 

Hope this helps


----------



## K Sera Sera (Feb 18, 2014)

pratsi90 said:


> Hi
> 
> I guess you would be eligible being Assistant Manager, I will have a word with him over the phone for the same.
> 
> ...



Hi Pratsi,

Thank you for your response. Even I am hopeful about Canada. Really appreciate that you are going to talk to your friend about my case :clap2:

As far as NT is concerned, I am being told that I need to have some close ties there. And at the cost of sounding choosy, I wish to wait for some other states such as NSW, SA and Victoria...


----------



## OZ Dreams (Feb 10, 2014)

K Sera Sera said:


> Thank you OZ Dreams
> 
> I can understand your pain of reappearing the IELTS exam only because of one module. But I am sure that if you can score so well in other modules ( you have 8+ in rest of the modules), you can score well in Writing too
> 
> ...


This is a very helpful link my friend...spent half my day going through it...really amazing...hope to break through the 7 across all bands soon...THANKS again


----------



## valsanail (Jun 2, 2014)

K Sera Sera said:


> Hi Pratsi,
> 
> Thank you for your response. Even I am hopeful about Canada. Really appreciate that you are going to talk to your friend about my case :clap2:
> 
> As far as NT is concerned, I am being told that I need to have some close ties there. And at the cost of sounding choosy, I wish to wait for some other states such as NSW, SA and Victoria...


hello, concerning NT close ties, where did you get that info? they told you, i mean the territory?


----------



## pratsi90 (Sep 17, 2013)

Hi K Sera Sera / OZ Dreams

Please go through the below link to find out more about list of duties of HR Manager for Canada and study requirement. If your duties match with the occupation then you guys are good to go ahead.

NOC 2011 - 0112 - Human resources managers - Unit group

Thank You


----------



## pratsi90 (Sep 17, 2013)

K Sera Sera said:


> Hi Pratsi,
> 
> Thank you for your response. Even I am hopeful about Canada. Really appreciate that you are going to talk to your friend about my case :clap2:
> 
> As far as NT is concerned, I am being told that I need to have some close ties there. And at the cost of sounding choosy, I wish to wait for some other states such as NSW, SA and Victoria...


Yeah its better to wait because one of these state will come up with HR Adviser on their list for sure. For me I am being inpatient because I do not have IELTS 7 each so just bit scared because if any state will open with 7 each then I am in trouble big time. I have decided to try my luck in IELTS last time lets see how it goes...


----------



## aarthi.kasi (Jul 30, 2011)

K Sera Sera said:


> Hi Pratsi,
> 
> Thank you for your response. Even I am hopeful about Canada. Really appreciate that you are going to talk to your friend about my case :clap2:
> 
> As far as NT is concerned, I am being told that I need to have some close ties there. And at the cost of sounding choosy, I wish to wait for some other states such as NSW, SA and Victoria...



Hi
I thought SA already released their list and it doesn't have HR Advisers?  

And on the same note, when do these other states release their updated list? how does one find out more about that?


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi Aarthi,

Most of the states release updated lists at different times. For example, ACT has mentioned on its website that they will update their list in August. Last year, ACT released the first update on list in end of August. 

SA has already released updated list and the update cycles of list refresh on their website. 

The only way to stay updated is through following the state websites from time to time.

Cheers,


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Congrats- K Sera..

What is the prominent difference between BC & IDP? 


Vushnu !!!


----------



## K Sera Sera (Feb 18, 2014)

OZ Dreams said:


> This is a very helpful link my friend...spent half my day going through it...really amazing...hope to break through the 7 across all bands soon...THANKS again


You are always welcome


----------



## K Sera Sera (Feb 18, 2014)

valsanail said:


> hello, concerning NT close ties, where did you get that info? they told you, i mean the territory?


My consultant told me


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

Our knowledge gained through this forum is far better than those of consultants ..

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## K Sera Sera (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi Aarthi,

It is true that SA has already released their list for this financial year and HR is not on their list 

What I meant in my post is that Victoria, NSW and SA are my preferred states. 

And I am really praying that Victoria opens up for HR and I get sponsored


----------



## sdv (Jul 3, 2014)

Vic is highly unlikely as its nt there in there list from last 2 years and jobs are also comparitively less there


----------



## K Sera Sera (Feb 18, 2014)

sdv said:


> Vic is highly unlikely as its nt there in there list from last 2 years and jobs are also comparitively less there


I thought Victoria had it last year. But their requirements got filled by October, 2013 so they closed it. 

Is it right?


----------



## aarthi.kasi (Jul 30, 2011)

K Sera Sera said:


> Hi Aarthi,
> 
> It is true that SA has already released their list for this financial year and HR is not on their list
> 
> ...


Hi
Thanks for the explanation. I have another question. What does an Overseas Skills Registry account mean?


----------



## sdv (Jul 3, 2014)

my consultant told me its nt there last year in vic and NSW


----------



## Balvar (Mar 22, 2014)

Hi really glad to see a post specifically for HR Advisors on the forum - waiting for some good news from ACT our only hope 
Got an invite from WA in April '14 but they required a offer letter which was out of question
Hoping for The best 
Cheers !!


----------



## aarthi.kasi (Jul 30, 2011)

Garry2684 said:


> Hi Aarthi,
> 
> Most of the states release updated lists at different times. For example, ACT has mentioned on its website that they will update their list in August. Last year, ACT released the first update on list in end of August.
> 
> ...


Hi
WA , I believe has decided to use the same old list as 2013-14. I noticed HR Adviser is available there on priority 2.

I have positive results from vetasses, IELTS results are out and I have 7.5. I need to submit my EOI today.

I have the following questions:
Can I submit my EOI for 190, choosing WA as my preferred state?
Can I, later on add more states later?
What are the cons if I choose both 189 and 190? I believe I have 60 points for my application.

Maybe the above are questions that have already been answered before, but I would highly appreciate if someone could please give me the information again.

Thanks!


----------



## aarthi.kasi (Jul 30, 2011)

WA , I believe has decided to use the same old list as 2013-14. I noticed HR Adviser is available there on priority 2.- Does this mean you need a Job offer??

I have positive results from vetasses, IELTS results are out and I have 7.5. I need to submit my EOI today.

I have the following questions:
Can I submit my EOI for 190, choosing "any" as my preferred state?
Can I, later on add more states later?
What are the cons if I choose both 189 and 190? 
Maybe the above are questions that have already been answered before, but I would highly appreciate if someone could please give me the information again.

Thanks![/QUOTE]


----------



## sdv (Jul 3, 2014)

Hi Aarthi,

For WA , you need a offer letter for human advisor.


----------



## sdv (Jul 3, 2014)

Can I submit my EOI for 190, choosing "any" as my preferred state?in EOI you need to mention the state . though you can fill two EOI seprately.

What are the cons if I choose both 189 and 190? 
HR advisor is avavilable in 190 list only


----------



## aarthi.kasi (Jul 30, 2011)

sdv said:


> Can I submit my EOI for 190, choosing "any" as my preferred state?in EOI you need to mention the state . though you can fill two EOI seprately.
> 
> What are the cons if I choose both 189 and 190?
> HR advisor is avavilable in 190 list only


please explain what is the clause for schedule 2 mean for HR advisers on WA CSOL

ADDITIONAL REQUIREMENTS FOR APPLICANTS LIVING OUTSIDE WESTERN AUSTRALIA.(IN ANOTHER AUSTRALIAN STATE OR TERRITORY OR IN ANOTHER COUNTRY)
Subclass 190 visa
■ Provide evidence showing sufficient funds to cover settlement costs and living costs for at least three months.

Does the above mean, for 190 to WA , you need a job and proof of funds for settling?
is it either one or both?


----------



## sdv (Jul 3, 2014)

Schdule 2 mean you need a offer letter .
Also , in every state you need to show some amount , in NT its highest


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

sdv said:


> Can I submit my EOI for 190, choosing "any" as my preferred state?in EOI you need to mention the state . though you can fill two EOI seprately.
> 
> What are the cons if I choose both 189 and 190?
> HR advisor is avavilable in 190 list only


Hi Sdv,

for 190 subclass, you need to essentially mention the state because it is a state sponsored visa. 

How can you submit EOI for 189 if you are applying for 190?

Honestly, speaking I do not think you can submit 2 different EOIs, and even if you can, its highly illogical and confusing to do so.

Thanks,


----------



## sdv (Jul 3, 2014)

Dear Garry,

HR advisor is in 190 only so no question of 189.

My consultant told me i can file 2 seprate EOI also, But HR advisor is in NT only 

Based on last year trend do u think it will open NSW or ACT?


----------



## MusaBilal (Aug 7, 2013)

aarthi.kasi said:


> Hi
> WA , I believe has decided to use the same old list as 2013-14. I noticed HR Adviser is available there on priority 2.
> 
> I have positive results from vetasses, IELTS results are out and I have 7.5. I need to submit my EOI today.
> ...


Hi Aarthi, far as I know WA has put special conditions since oct 13 for hr advisers... you'll need to secure a job offer from WA to be eligible for WA SS. And I don't think so they have made any revisions to the occupation list yet.


----------



## valsanail (Jun 2, 2014)

I heard on forum that people advised to submit different EOIs for different states, coz if one state sees that you have other intention, it will lead to refusal of ss. They also say that it's ok if you mark 189 and 190 visas in the same EOI.


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Balvar said:


> Hi really glad to see a post specifically for HR Advisors on the forum - waiting for some good news from ACT our only hope
> Got an invite from WA in April '14 but they required a offer letter which was out of question
> Hoping for The best
> Cheers !!


Do WA invite to apply for WA SS ? How did you get the invite without applying for WA SS? Just curious.... Thanks


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

*cc*

Lost my mind it seems.


----------



## aarthi.kasi (Jul 30, 2011)

Giri vishnu said:


> Guys, NSW has announced their list, our occu is not listed..Hopes down..
> 
> https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/#inbox/1471ef60d8bd6572?projector=1


Does this mean NT is our only chance?

With regards to WA , if you have a job offer ( contract letter), and lets say you get the 190 visa. What if you land there and decide not to work for them? What happens?


----------



## sdv (Jul 3, 2014)

ACT may come with our ocuupation . list will relese in Aug end.

Otherwise NT.....


----------



## K Sera Sera (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi friends,

As per NSW website, they are going to release their new occupation list on 14th July, 2014.

Do you think HR Advisor would be included in that?


----------



## sdv (Jul 3, 2014)

K Sera Sera said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> As per NSW website, they are going to release their new occupation list on 14th July, 2014.
> 
> Do you think HR Advisor would be included in that?


NSW list is out ......
Its not there


----------



## K Sera Sera (Feb 18, 2014)

sdv said:


> NSW list is out ......
> Its not there


H SDV,

I don't think NSW has released their list. Please refer to the appending link below.

Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW 

I request views of other members of the group :confused2:


----------



## as1986 (Jan 8, 2014)

K Sera Sera said:


> H SDV,
> 
> I don't think NSW has released their list. Please refer to the appending link below.
> 
> ...


Yes, NSW list is not out. Yesterday, somebody shared a link on this forum, but that is not working. And NSW website says that the list will be out on 14th July.

Does anyone know if HR advisor was ever on the list for NSW.

Regards


----------



## pratsi90 (Sep 17, 2013)

as1986 said:


> Yes, NSW list is not out. Yesterday, somebody shared a link on this forum, but that is not working. And NSW website says that the list will be out on 14th July.
> 
> Does anyone know if HR advisor was ever on the list for NSW.
> 
> Regards


NSW list is out already please check below link.

http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0019/25147/NSW-State-Occupation-List.pdf

Thank You


----------



## K Sera Sera (Feb 18, 2014)

pratsi90 said:


> NSW list is out already please check below link.
> 
> http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0019/25147/NSW-State-Occupation-List.pdf
> 
> Thank You


That's very sad :Cry::Cry:


----------



## K Sera Sera (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi friends,

I need your advice. As you can see in my signature, I am through with Skills assessment and IELTS. So, I want to know - should I lodge my EOI for 190 visa even through there is no state sponsoring my occupation or should I wait till one of the states opens up?

If I should proceed with EOI, should I choose 'Any' in the field for state sponsorship? Or mention my preferred state (Victoria) even though they are not sponsoring HR?


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

hard time for HR Advisor


----------



## shubham.maksi (Sep 10, 2013)

Black_Rose said:


> hard time for HR Advisor


Do we have to wait for 1 year?... Or there are still some chances... My IELTS is 6.5 in each...


----------



## Citygood (Jul 11, 2014)

shubham.maksi said:


> Do we have to wait for 1 year?... Or there are still some chances... My IELTS is 6.5 in each...


As far as I know, NT is available at this stage.


----------



## K Sera Sera (Feb 18, 2014)

K Sera Sera said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I need your advice. As you can see in my signature, I am through with Skills assessment and IELTS. So, I want to know - should I lodge my EOI for 190 visa even through there is no state sponsoring my occupation or should I wait till one of the states opens up?
> 
> If I should proceed with EOI, should I choose 'Any' in the field for state sponsorship? Or mention my preferred state (Victoria) even though they are not sponsoring HR?


Hi Friends,

I solicit your advice on the above query :help::help:


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

K Sera Sera said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I solicit your advice on the above query :help::help:


Why are not you selecting NT for nomination?


----------



## K Sera Sera (Feb 18, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> Why are not you selecting NT for nomination?


They need proof of funds which I cannot show


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

K Sera Sera said:


> They need proof of funds which I cannot show


Please explain why you cannot show the proof of funds.


----------



## K Sera Sera (Feb 18, 2014)

Proof of funds is a concern. Also, my consultant has told me that we need to prove close ties to NT (education, experience, relatives).


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi Kay Sera Sera,

For NT nomination, you need to show funds proof, that will be 1 problem. Secondly, they usually do not give nomination without close ties, so your agent is right.

You can wait for SA/WA/ACT to open their nomination for HRA. As of now, SA has kept it for SA graduates only and WA kept it in schedule 2. ACT is expected to open HRA in August. 

About your EOI, you can keep changing your EOI till the time you get an invite from DIBP, so you can write "Any" as of now in the state or wait till you lodge your nomination to lodge your EOI, as EOI is not going to make any difference till the time you have a state that is sponsoring your occupation. Till that time, EOI makes no meaning.

Thanks,


----------



## K Sera Sera (Feb 18, 2014)

Garry2684 said:


> Hi Kay Sera Sera,
> 
> For NT nomination, you need to show funds proof, that will be 1 problem. Secondly, they usually do not give nomination without close ties, so your agent is right.
> 
> ...


Hi Garry,

Thank you for your detailed inputs. Really appreciate it. I got the needed clarity :angel:


----------



## Citygood (Jul 11, 2014)

K Sera Sera said:


> Proof of funds is a concern. Also, my consultant has told me that we need to prove close ties to NT (education, experience, relatives).


Does anyone know how much is the proof of funds that NT is asking? Many thanks


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Citygood said:


> Does anyone know how much is the proof of funds that NT is asking? Many thanks



*Family composition*​	​ ------------------*Minimum value of net assets*
Individual applicant​	-------------------------AU$35 000​
Applicant + spouse​----------------------------AU$50 000​
Applicant + spouse + one (1) child------------AU$60 000​
Applicant + spouse + two (2) children--------- AU$65 000​


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Garry2684 said:


> Hi Kay Sera Sera, For NT nomination, you need to show funds proof, that will be 1 problem. Secondly, they usually do not give nomination without close ties, so your agent is right. You can wait for SA/WA/ACT to open their nomination for HRA. As of now, SA has kept it for SA graduates only and WA kept it in schedule 2. ACT is expected to open HRA in August. About your EOI, you can keep changing your EOI till the time you get an invite from DIBP, so you can write "Any" as of now in the state or wait till you lodge your nomination to lodge your EOI, as EOI is not going to make any difference till the time you have a state that is sponsoring your occupation. Till that time, EOI makes no meaning. Thanks,


Very sorry to see how all the state are not including our occupation into their new list


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Black_Rose said:


> Very sorry to see how all the state are not including our occupation into their new list


Yes Rose,

It is sad indeed  but high hopes are associated with ACT.


----------



## richoo87 (Sep 14, 2013)

*Hi*

Hi Guys,

Even NSW does not have HR adviser occupation  as per occupation list released today.

Regards,
Resh


----------



## aarthi.kasi (Jul 30, 2011)

A hypothetical situation!
If one arranges to get a contract letter from an employer for 12 months and you submit EOI for WA and assuming that you get a visa. What would happen if you choose to land in Australia and not work for that employer but to find another job? what would be the repercussions?


----------



## K Sera Sera (Feb 18, 2014)

aarthi.kasi said:


> A hypothetical situation!
> If one arranges to get a contract letter from an employer for 12 months and you submit EOI for WA and assuming that you get a visa. What would happen if you choose to land in Australia and not work for that employer but to find another job? what would be the repercussions?


I am not sure about it buddy! Sounds tricky though


----------



## aarthi.kasi (Jul 30, 2011)

while submitting EOI for NT there is a need to show financial capability to sustain a living there,
It states the below:
Evidence of your financial capacity / net assets to settle in the NT (any support networks you have in the NT will be taken into consideration).

What does _net assets _mean? Can we show immovable assets also as Financial proof if its valued by a registered surveyor? Or does it have to necessarily be shown as liquid cash in the account?


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

aarthi.kasi said:


> while submitting EOI for NT there is a need to show financial capability to sustain a living there, It states the below: Evidence of your financial capacity / net assets to settle in the NT (any support networks you have in the NT will be taken into consideration). What does net assets mean? Can we show immovable assets also as Financial proof if its valued by a registered surveyor? Or does it have to necessarily be shown as liquid cash in the account?


You can show property or any other assets valuation and liquid money together.


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

K Sera Sera said:


> I am not sure about it buddy! Sounds tricky though


You can change the job anytime after landing to WA. As long you are in WA changing job isn't a problem at all.


----------



## aj_ferns (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi Guys,
I am relatively new to this forum and I am truly blown away by the consolidated wealth of information here. I am sure that even the consultants must be referring to the forums here.
A brief about me- I am AJ from Bangalore, India. I have a Masters degree in HR from the University of Mumbai and from the past 3 years am self employed and run my own HR consulting and recruitment firm.
After research and advice from various consultants both in India and in OZ, I have been told that the only two current options available to me for 190 visa are, ACT (223112- recruitment consultant) or NT(223111).
Is there any one on this forum/ or knows of anyone in any of the forums who has applied *as a self-employed person*. I could really use some guidance on the documentation/ process/ timelines etc.
Thanks,
AJ

P.S- I just returned from a 3 months trip in Oz where I lived in Sydney and visited Canberra, Melbourne, GOR and Cairns and have researched the job markets there. Got some good insights.


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Darkness surrounding all around  any update if any state ? Feeling depressed


----------



## Rahul.ch (Jan 1, 2014)

Black_Rose said:


> Darkness surrounding all around  any update if any state ? Feeling depressed


Indeed... had thought the visa would pan out by early next year...


----------



## shubham.maksi (Sep 10, 2013)

No activities on forum..? What's going on guys... I'm so much in depression.. Just got the ielts result... Again 8.5,6.5,6.5,7.5....  very sad.. What should I do?


----------



## ranjitniryan (Mar 16, 2014)

shubham.maksi said:


> No activities on forum..? What's going on guys... I'm so much in depression.. Just got the ielts result... Again 8.5,6.5,6.5,7.5....  very sad.. What should I do?


Hi Shubham,

Migration options are bleak at the current moment.. we all have to wait till they open up for our profession.. take your time and prepare for IELTS, hopefully we should hear some good news in future.


----------



## OZ Dreams (Feb 10, 2014)

Shucks...that's really sad....I am also awaiting my result


----------



## Vick (Apr 25, 2014)

Hi guys, 
Let's not see this as the end of the world. I am optimistic there will be light at the end of the tunnel. 

I just applied for VET reassessment and I can't wait another 8-10 weeks for the reassessment. Can someone advice a valid reason to write on the urgency request form. Any thoughts or ideas would be greatly appreciated. 

Good news: IELTS 8,7,7.5,7.5. A big sigh of relief! 

Cheers mates


----------



## as1986 (Jan 8, 2014)

Seriously guys..no activity on this forum??

Btw has WA or ACT declared a date of the list as NSW did....ACT website just says August..n WA hasn't even put up a month..

Atleast a date would help us linger to the hopes...


----------



## pratsi90 (Sep 17, 2013)

as1986 said:


> Seriously guys..no activity on this forum??
> 
> Btw has WA or ACT declared a date of the list as NSW did....ACT website just says August..n WA hasn't even put up a month..
> 
> Atleast a date would help us linger to the hopes...


Hi as1986

Last year WA updated their list 28th October so lets see when they update this year...

Thankyou


----------



## Vick (Apr 25, 2014)

Hi again guys, 

Any idea what reason to give VET for urgent reassessment. 

Cheers!


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi Guys !! I wish to be so mum now, no good news for any of us..

Shubham- I would suggest that wait for WA and ACT now, then apply for IELTS, off late have have seen the trend that countries other than India, people are faring well in IELTS..it is my thought coz Indian systems are bad..You would not believe while giving IELTS in Hyderabad center light conked off 3-4 times and we were not given extra time also..so my trust on these guys is 0 now..still keep practicing..

Vishnu!!


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Vick said:


> Hi again guys,
> 
> Any idea what reason to give VET for urgent reassessment.
> 
> Cheers!


Hi Vick,

I am sure we have all felt the excitement and anxiety 

There are only very specific cases where you can submit the Urgency form (This is to the best of my knowledge):

1. Age changing (points lost if your age change on a specific date): In these cases, vet even gives u result in as less as 2-3 days.

2. Visa expiring: If someone is already on a visa and will lose the hold on visa and will have to leave country, if the application is not assessed,.

I believe there is 1 more situation, but I cannot recall that now.

thanks,


----------



## Vick (Apr 25, 2014)

Garry thanks for the input. 

I'm not in any of the circumstances you mentioned so I feel it's a bit tight for me because any claims should be supported with documents. 

The reason I am worried is that VET might get back in October or even November (10 weeks or more) My nominated occupation Prison Officer (though currently working as HR Assistant) will likely appear on ACT list in August and God knows how it will be open. 

Just looking for a way to hasten them up so I'm open to a brain wave and ideas from members of this forum. 

Hope to hear from someone soon!


----------



## OZ Dreams (Feb 10, 2014)

I am so annoyed with the IELTS folks....have appeared twice.

British Council for 1st Attempt - L-8, R-7.5, W- 6.5, S- 8.5
IDP for 2nd Attempt - L-8.5, R-8, W- 6.5, S- 8

What's wrong with them & I know in my heart what I wrote is not worthy of a 6.5.

Anyone ever tried 're-checking


----------



## OZ Dreams (Feb 10, 2014)

I just hope now if and when our occupation opens up they ask Fr 7 overall & not 7 in each band


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Vick said:


> Garry thanks for the input.
> 
> I'm not in any of the circumstances you mentioned so I feel it's a bit tight for me because any claims should be supported with documents.
> 
> ...


I did not quite understand your question  please state more clearly so that I may reply.


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

OZ Dreams said:


> I am so annoyed with the IELTS folks....have appeared twice.
> 
> British Council for 1st Attempt - L-8, R-7.5, W- 6.5, S- 8.5
> IDP for 2nd Attempt - L-8.5, R-8, W- 6.5, S- 8
> ...


You shud try re-eval.
ppl went thru with .5

Thanks,


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Oz Dreams..it seems u are in the same boat like me..even my essay was good.. Wait till ACT opens up & till then keep praying like me ..)

But Garry..I read in this forum that reval has done good to only 1-2 people and it almost costs 8 K + some months waiting..so guess it is not so smooth too..but may be other people can share some insights here..


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Oz Dreams..do you mind telling which location did u appear for IELTS?


----------



## OZ Dreams (Feb 10, 2014)

Delhi, India


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

I was hopeful that at least capital city would be better..


----------



## pratsi90 (Sep 17, 2013)

Anyone thinking of trying luck in neighbor countries such as Nepal, Bhutan , Thailand etc.. for IELTS ?


----------



## OZ Dreams (Feb 10, 2014)

pratsi90 said:


> Anyone thinking of trying luck in neighbor countries such as Nepal, Bhutan , Thailand etc.. for IELTS ?


Ha ha ha....we the HR advisors are funny people....maybe we can try Pratsi...maybe a short break at the neighbours will help us all achieve da OZ dream...


----------



## pratsi90 (Sep 17, 2013)

OZ Dreams said:


> Ha ha ha....we the HR advisors are funny people....maybe we can try Pratsi...maybe a short break at the neighbours will help us all achieve da OZ dream...


Lol..Well I had few attempts as well but all negative ..After investing so much of money and time I am frustrated big time because of IELTS, your result was truly shocking. I might plan a holiday and also give my exam there by doing this at least I will get to understand the evaluation standard of other country..


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

pratsi90 said:


> Anyone thinking of trying luck in neighbor countries such as Nepal, Bhutan , Thailand etc.. for IELTS ?


Come to Bangladesh, you may have my score 
Trust me I felt India gives better scores in ielts than Bangladesh.


----------



## pratsi90 (Sep 17, 2013)

Black_Rose said:


> Come to Bangladesh, you may have my score
> Trust me I felt India gives better scores in ielts than Bangladesh.


Hehe.. from your words it seems that its same everywhere no matte where you go and take the test...Only god knows where we will end up in future
Good luck to all HR Advisers


----------



## OZ Dreams (Feb 10, 2014)

As if not getting our occupation on any state wasn't enough...we now have to deal with this IELTS nonsense


----------



## Raquelmonster (Jul 25, 2014)

Hi

I have just received an invitation to apply for state nomination for Western Australia after having submitted an EOI. I am an HR Advisor and fall under schedule 2 of their skills list. 

I have read that one of the additional requirements is to have a contract of employment for at least 12 months in Western Australia in order to get state nomination.

I only have 28 days to submit the application to WA and thats going to be very difficult to get a job in that time!

I just wondered what others have done in this situation? Any advice would be greatly appreciated!

Thank you


----------



## valsanail (Jun 2, 2014)

Raquelmonster said:


> Hi
> 
> I have just received an invitation to apply for state nomination for Western Australia after having submitted an EOI. I am an HR Advisor and fall under schedule 2 of their skills list.
> 
> ...


Hi, I think u misunderstood smt. After submitting EOI, you can't receive an invitation unless you apply for ss, after getting a ss (there is no time limit for that), you will receive invitation in 1-2 days, and just after that you will have deadline of 28 days for apply to DIBP.


----------



## Raquelmonster (Jul 25, 2014)

Thanks Valsanail. I dont think I have misunderstood. Below is what the email I received from the Government of WA says:

'The Government of WA would like to invite you to apply fo State Nomination. Your application must be lodged within 28 days of receiving this email.'

If I am successful and they grant state nomination then I would get an automatic invtation to apply for a visa. However, I find it odd that they require you to already have a job in WA. So, I was wondering what others had experienced and how they overcame this?

Thanks


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Raquelmonster said:


> Thanks Valsanail. I dont think I have misunderstood. Below is what the email I received from the Government of WA says: 'The Government of WA would like to invite you to apply fo State Nomination. Your application must be lodged within 28 days of receiving this email.' If I am successful and they grant state nomination then I would get an automatic invtation to apply for a visa. However, I find it odd that they require you to already have a job in WA. So, I was wondering what others had experienced and how they overcame this? Thanks


If you don't have job offer than don't bother with this  I also got the invitation to apply for ss from them. So annoying


----------



## Raquelmonster (Jul 25, 2014)

Thanks. Thats a shame. Can't really understnd why they would do that. Its not clear that they want you to have a job offer at this stage until they actually send you the invite. I was hoping that maybe the additional requirement of a job offer was not essential!

I better get applying!!


----------



## aarthi.kasi (Jul 30, 2011)

Raquelmonster said:


> Thanks. Thats a shame. Can't really understnd why they would do that. Its not clear that they want you to have a job offer at this stage until they actually send you the invite. I was hoping that maybe the additional requirement of a job offer was not essential!
> 
> I better get applying!!


When an employer makes a job offer does he have to go through any formalities of convincing the govt why he wants this particular resource and not someone whi currently resides in Australia ? Or it's just that they have to offer a job ?


----------



## valsanail (Jun 2, 2014)

aarthi.kasi said:


> When an employer makes a job offer does he have to go through any formalities of convincing the govt why he wants this particular resource and not someone whi currently resides in Australia ? Or it's just that they have to offer a job ?


I guess they need only the offer paper attached to the docs, there is no need for the future employer to do smt else.


----------



## valsanail (Jun 2, 2014)

Raquelmonster said:


> Thanks. Thats a shame. Can't really understnd why they would do that. Its not clear that they want you to have a job offer at this stage until they actually send you the invite. I was hoping that maybe the additional requirement of a job offer was not essential!
> 
> I better get applying!!


so what, are you going to apply?


----------



## aarthi.kasi (Jul 30, 2011)

valsanail said:


> so what, are you going to apply?


There is a friend's contact who runs his own business in Perth . He has been there for 20years . I was wondering if I will ask him for assistance shamelessly 
Not sure , it was just a fleeting thought .


----------



## Raquelmonster (Jul 25, 2014)

valsanail said:


> so what, are you going to apply?


I'm going through the application form at the moment. Thought it was worth the $200 on the basis that it's not 100% clear whether you have to have a job already in WA and I've come this far so why not!


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Raquelmonster said:


> I'm going through the application form at the moment. Thought it was worth the $200 on the basis that it's not 100% clear whether you have to have a job already in WA and I've come this far so why not!


It's upto you but before that read their email invitation again. It's clearly written 

" Before accepting this invitation and you lodge your application you need to carefully read the State nomination criteria. While you have received an invitation to apply through your Expression of Interest in SkillSelect you may not meet the criteria for State nomination e.g. you are required to have a contract of employment in Western Australia if your occupation is listed on Schedule 2 of the WASMOL. 
Please note that completing and submitting this application does not guarantee you will be granted State nomination. "

Isn't this written on your email also? If no than let me know and you can go ahead and risk 200 aud


----------



## Raquelmonster (Jul 25, 2014)

Black_Rose said:


> It's upto you but before that read their email invitation again. It's clearly written
> 
> " Before accepting this invitation and you lodge your application you need to carefully read the State nomination criteria. While you have received an invitation to apply through your Expression of Interest in SkillSelect you may not meet the criteria for State nomination e.g. you are required to have a contract of employment in Western Australia if your occupation is listed on Schedule 2 of the WASMOL.
> Please note that completing and submitting this application does not guarantee you will be granted State nomination. "
> ...


Yes it does say that. Have you spoken to the WA government about it? If so, what did they say? I feel there has got to be a way around this, so I'm going to keep trying.


----------



## valsanail (Jun 2, 2014)

Raquelmonster said:


> Yes it does say that. Have you spoken to the WA government about it? If so, what did they say? I feel there has got to be a way around this, so I'm going to keep trying.


you are a super optimistic person, congrats  keep us inforemed of any outcome


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Raquelmonster said:


> Yes it does say that. Have you spoken to the WA government about it? If so, what did they say? I feel there has got to be a way around this, so I'm going to keep trying.


No haven't spoken to wa about this because I guess their mail says it all. Who knows may be they can accept without any job offer. Inform us if they accept your application, I will be following you.


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Guys..I have a friend in Perth and I know for sure if any employer wishes to have you onboard and gives you any kind of offer letter, he has to justify the oz govt why he finds that individual fit & better then other resources who are available already there and without forgetting that some people in oz are still unemployed.. this is a great hitch for the employers, they are quite reluctant to actually take risk and offer u..infact I have researched about this alot in my network too via linkedin..But still if some one is lucky to get that then it is indeed good..


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Oz Dreams-- HR are not funny people..we are jugadoo people..


----------



## OZ Dreams (Feb 10, 2014)

Giri vishnu said:


> Oz Dreams-- HR are not funny people..we are jugadoo people..


True that my friend


----------



## K Sera Sera (Feb 18, 2014)

Hii.. I have heard that ACT will revise their nomination lists on 1st August, 2014. Is it true?


----------



## pratsi90 (Sep 17, 2013)

K Sera Sera said:


> Hii.. I have heard that ACT will revise their nomination lists on 1st August, 2014. Is it true?


Their website says It will be revise in the month of August but no dates given yet from them, So we can expect fresh list sometime in mid August or even 1st August if you are lucky.

Thankyou


----------



## OZ Dreams (Feb 10, 2014)

Guys wat do u say...should I retry IELTS...coz even if am going wrong somewhere in the writting test...how do I know which aspect to work on...

Or maybe just file for 'revaluation


----------



## OZ Dreams (Feb 10, 2014)

Or maybe wait for state's to release their lists & eligibility criteria


----------



## jesse1 (Jul 29, 2014)

tell me your ielts scores


----------



## jesse1 (Jul 29, 2014)

let's hope for the best..


----------



## OZ Dreams (Feb 10, 2014)

jesse1 said:


> tell me your ielts scores


British Council for 1st Attempt - L-8, R-7.5, W- 6.5, S- 8.5
IDP for 2nd Attempt - L-8.5, R-8, W- 6.5, S- 8


----------



## jesse1 (Jul 29, 2014)

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Y8cm8k2vzU*

watch this vid


----------



## aj_ferns (Jul 15, 2014)

The Revised Nomination list for ACT is expected on 14Aug2014 as per MARA agents, this is the latest update.


----------



## OZ Dreams (Feb 10, 2014)

aj_ferns said:


> The Revised Nomination list for ACT is expected on 14Aug2014 as per MARA agents, this is the latest update.


Ohhh man fingers crossed then....I just hope HR advisors is on it & they don ask for 7 in each band


----------



## Neville Smith (Nov 4, 2013)

*Neville Smith*

Hi Oz Dreams and Aj Ferns,

Wishing you folks luck well in advance and all the best for an early grant for you folks.

As far as I know HR will be included in the list. As it is for sure not on the list of flagged occupations.

Cheers Mate


----------



## Dig jag (Jul 30, 2014)

Hi All,

I am new to this forum and my query is - 
1. My husband has got his Vetasses approved for 223111 Human resource adviser and we are in process of applying EOI. We are planning to apply for ACT SS under Sub class 190.Currently we are residing in Sydney in WP 457 visa and our agent is from India, processing our PR. 
2. Our issue is when I checked in ACT website, it is given that if applying from Oversees you should not be in any other territory of Australia other than ACT. So will this reject our ACT SS ? Are their any clauses which we are not able to understand. Please advise.
3. Also, even if he is gonna try for HR jobs in ACT.I am not sure having temp work permit, will he get job also their.
4. If not ACT, the other option is WA.But I assume even that needs a job to apply for.
5. Are their any chances of other states opening ? Please drop in your suggestions which will be highly usefull for us.


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks Neville..But we hope that even IELTS requirement stay same as like before..


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Folks,


ACT has released the revised list today morning. HRA is closed


----------



## OZ Dreams (Feb 10, 2014)

Garry2684 said:


> Folks,
> 
> ACT has released the revised list today morning. HRA is closed


Why us...this is Sooooo sad...even our last hope dies so painfully


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

ys Guys, HR is closed and shall not open till 2015 now..I have stopped thinking about Australia now..No hopes..


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Very very sorry to see the HR advisers luck. I personally think things will get more harder day by day. We are late, very late. I think we just missed the last train in 2013.


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Giri vishnu said:


> Thanks Neville..But we hope that even IELTS requirement stay same as like before..


Ur ielts was okay. Bt the occupation is just not there. Relieved ?? : p


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Black Rose- personally I am numb and mum..Indeed we are very late and unlucky.. Nt sure whom to blame..


----------



## pratsi90 (Sep 17, 2013)

Black_Rose said:


> Very very sorry to see the HR advisers luck. I personally think things will get more harder day by day. We are late, very late. I think we just missed the last train in 2013.


You are right things are getting harder day by day. I feel the same that 2013 would have been good opportunity for all of us...


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

pratsi90 said:


> You are right things are getting harder day by day. I feel the same that 2013 would have been good opportunity for all of us...


Don't lose hope even though there is no hope. WA list will be finalized early august as per their mail. so finger crosses again


----------



## pratsi90 (Sep 17, 2013)

Black_Rose said:


> Don't lose hope even though there is no hope. WA list will be finalized early august as per their mail. so finger crosses again


Dear BlackRose

Which secret mail you are talking about ?  I have not came across any...


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Other than regretting, has any one thought of any other plan? My agent says no hopes from any states for next few months..


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Which WA list you are mentioning about?


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Giri vishnu said:


> Which WA list you are mentioning about?


WA yet to update their list. Their list is under review now. The final list will come within few days.


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

pratsi90 said:


> Dear BlackRose Which secret mail you are talking about ?  I have not came across any...


They sent me a secret mail...


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Guys..u still have hope from WA?


----------



## OZ Dreams (Feb 10, 2014)

Giri vishnu said:


> Guys..u still have hope from WA?


How come...looking at the overall trend I am not hopeful


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Oz Dreams- Did not get your question?


----------



## OZ Dreams (Feb 10, 2014)

Giri vishnu said:


> Oz Dreams- Did not get your question?


Hey giri it's not a question really...I was just sharing my thoughts to your question of having hopes in WA


----------



## shubham.maksi (Sep 10, 2013)

any options in Canada?


----------



## padmakarrao (Jul 21, 2014)

Giri vishnu said:


> ys Guys, HR is closed and shall not open till 2015 now..I have stopped thinking about Australia now..No hopes..


Hi All,

Though i have applied for training and development occupation from SA, and not for HR, but as they are very close professions hence was going through your posts. I have no right to comment, but just as a curiosity, Victoria shows HR as open in it's list, it has not updated it's list since 3rd March, so is it that you all know they are not sponsoring anymore?
Also rather than losing hope, why not look at any other option available, recently Canada had opened it's visa program, where they have a lot of vacancies in HR. Just check, if it is so, even now.
My best wishes with all of you, hope, we all get to pursue our dreams. :fingerscrossed:
Cheers


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Ya..I mean i wanted to check how people can be so hopeful for WA, considering the facts of other states.. At least I feel so and trust me I have "0" hopes now..

sitting again in IELTS is a pain, getting offer is a pain, money being lost is a pain..dreams smashed is a pain..so Aug has started on a bad note..


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks Padma for sharing your thoughts about Canada..But many people in this forum including me have already spent lacks for oz..we will take some time to really invest again in another state with no guarantee..and it will take time for us to sink that this is not going to happen..


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Anyone applied for NT ss recently? Stay connected ...


----------



## Raquelmonster (Jul 25, 2014)

Black_Rose said:


> Anyone applied for NT ss recently? Stay connected ...


I'm considering it. looks like my only option. Have you?


----------



## jesse1 (Jul 29, 2014)

I've tried, nt doesn't sponsor..


----------



## jesse1 (Jul 29, 2014)

you first get your ielts scores..what if hra is available and you don't have enough scores..


----------



## jesse1 (Jul 29, 2014)

any update on WA?


----------



## jesse1 (Jul 29, 2014)

any update on wa list?


----------



## Raquelmonster (Jul 25, 2014)

jesse1 said:


> you first get your ielts scores..what if hra is available and you don't have enough scores..


Why didn't they sponsor Jesse1? I have checked their requirements for HRA and I have the necessary IELTS scores.


----------



## jesse1 (Jul 29, 2014)

I also have ielts scores..and showed funds as well, they told they have additional criteria where they check with local market professional and there my profile didn't match..my agent told it's a common reply they give to everyone..


----------



## jesse1 (Jul 29, 2014)

let's hope wa takes off additional conditions..


----------



## jesse1 (Jul 29, 2014)

let's stay ready with our assessments and ielts scores..i know it would go through..


----------



## OZ Dreams (Feb 10, 2014)

Really love the never say die attitude of every one on the forum....we will all get through if not sooner then later....but we will guys...All The Best


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

All the best!


----------



## valsanail (Jun 2, 2014)

jesse1 said:


> let's stay ready with our assessments and ielts scores..i know it would go through..


Hi jesse1, when did you apply for nt ss?


----------



## valsanail (Jun 2, 2014)

NT has updated it's website with nominated occupations, and hr adviser is still there, though i didn't expect coz of their recent refusals in ss. So ppl, let's think, what is the reason for this? Let's share our experiences about applying for their ss, are you sure your researches, employability evidences etc was really perfect?


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Anyone got nomination from NT under HRA? If you know anyone got it recently than give us a shout pls


----------



## Sanazeh (Dec 28, 2013)

Would love to know the process and experience for NT State Sponsorship!


----------



## MNAhmad (Aug 1, 2014)

Hi All,

Can someone please advise the detailed process for Application under the category of 'HR Adviser'... Mainly I want to know 2 things:

1. What documentation is required for assessment from VETASSESS?
2. Is NT the only place offering at the moment? If yes, are they offering the SS +vely or not?


----------



## jesse1 (Jul 29, 2014)

nt does not sponsor..for their weird reasons..any updated on wa's list, any chance that they'll take hra off the schedule 2


----------



## jesse1 (Jul 29, 2014)

for assessment you should have experience letter and the documents to back that up, like pay slips etc. and educational certificates..n' yes as of now nt is the only state where hra is available but they don't sponsor..


----------



## Sanazeh (Dec 28, 2013)

MNAhmad said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can someone please advise the detailed process for Application under the category of 'HR Adviser'... Mainly I want to know 2 things:
> 
> ...


Hi,

Answer to your questions below:

Documents for Vetasses: 

1) Certified copies of your Matric+Inter Marksheets.
2) Certified copies of your Matric+Inter Certificates
3) Certified copies of your degree+transcript of bachelor and masters,if applied. This needs to be in a sealed envelope by your university.
4) Experience letter by your employer.
5) Last 6 months salary slips
6) Bank statement showing your salary disbursement (if applied).
7) Appointment, confirmation, promotion letters.
8) SRG1 Form filled.
9) Photos

Yes, NT is the only state sponsoring HRA at this point. From what I gathered they are strict with their requirements. I have found many people with positive assessment on different forums, but there are many cases of rejection as well. 

Hope this helps.

Regards,
Sana


----------



## MNAhmad (Aug 1, 2014)

Sanazeh said:


> Hi,
> 
> Answer to your questions below:
> 
> ...


Thank you for the detailed reply.
Just a few more clarifications would be much appreciated.

1) Who needs to certify copies of Matric+Intermediate Marksheets and Certificates?

2) Do I need to get [Experience letter(s), salary slips, Bank statement, Appointment letters etc.] attested/certify? If yes would notary public stamp suffice?

3) What is a SRG1 Form? And where can I get it?

I would greatly appreciate your assistance in this regard.


----------



## Sanazeh (Dec 28, 2013)

MNAhmad said:


> Thank you for the detailed reply.
> Just a few more clarifications would be much appreciated.
> 
> 1) Who needs to certify copies of Matric+Intermediate Marksheets and Certificates?
> ...



Hi,

1) You can get these certified with Notary public. Do get the colored copies and then get them certified.
2) Ideally yes, I was confused about this one so I got all my documents certified in one go from the notary public (all educational+employment docs) Again, these need to be colored copies.
3) SRG1 Form is vetassess application form and can be found on their website. 

Regards,
Sana.


----------



## MNAhmad (Aug 1, 2014)

Sanazeh said:


> Hi,
> 
> 1) You can get these certified with Notary public. Do get the colored copies and then get them certified.
> 2) Ideally yes, I was confused about this one so I got all my documents certified in one go from the notary public (all educational+employment docs) Again, these need to be colored copies.
> ...


Hello,

Your detailed replies are greatly appreciated. I believe you have been through this process recently.

A few more queries:

1) I believe that the application to VETASSESS is supposed to be launched online (with all the documents as attachments). So basically only "the Certified copies of degree+transcript of bachelor and masters, in a sealed envelope by the university" needs to be sent via postal mail or courier? I yes, is it mandatory for the university to send it directly or can I get the sealed envelope and mail/courier it myself?

2) Do I need to send SRG1 Form as scanned attachment or via postal mail/courier?

Thanks.


----------



## Sanazeh (Dec 28, 2013)

MNAhmad said:


> Hello,
> 
> Your detailed replies are greatly appreciated. I believe you have been through this process recently.
> 
> ...



1) Yes, the application is online. You can get the degree and transcripts copies in a sealed envelope from university and send it yourself. The return address should be your university's and do mention your vetassess online application number on the envelope.
2) SRG1 form can be downloaded and filled in pdf format only. You just have to print the last page where your signature is required, scan and upload it.

Regards,
Sana


----------



## MNAhmad (Aug 1, 2014)

Sanazeh said:


> 1) Yes, the application is online. You can get the degree and transcripts copies in a sealed envelope from university and send it yourself. The return address should be your university's and do mention your vetassess online application number on the envelope.
> 2) SRG1 form can be downloaded and filled in pdf format only. You just have to print the last page where your signature is required, scan and upload it.
> 
> Regards,
> Sana


Thanks a lot. All the information helped me a great deal. ISA I will touch base with you again in future as and when I need assistance.


----------



## MNAhmad (Aug 1, 2014)

MusaBilal said:


> Hi Preax, now u should focus on NT before it gets out of the hand. If you're not done with VETASSESS yet u need to move fast as it will take 3+ months and then around 2 months for getting an invitation. I hope it remains on NT list, but keep an eye of official news from NT if they have any plans to remove it.


Congrats on getting your grant.
Can you please share the templates/samples for the experience/recommendation letters for 223111.


----------



## MNAhmad (Aug 1, 2014)

Can someone please let me know if there is a set pattern/standard for presenting the Experience/Recommendation letters to VETASSESS? I have read the instructions/requirements on their website but still not sure how to prepare them appropriately.

If someone who has already got +ve assessment can share the templates that would be much appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## OZ Dreams (Feb 10, 2014)

MNAhmad said:


> Can someone please let me know if there is a set pattern/standard for presenting the Experience/Recommendation letters to VETASSESS? I have read the instructions/requirements on their website but still not sure how to prepare them appropriately.
> 
> If someone who has already got +ve assessment can share the templates that would be much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.


Hey there is also vetassess thread...you can refer that since you will have more people in the same boat


----------



## MNAhmad (Aug 1, 2014)

OZ Dreams said:


> Hey there is also vetassess thread...you can refer that since you will have more people in the same boat


Alrite. Thanks.


----------



## MNAhmad (Aug 1, 2014)

I have a Bachelors (BBA Hons.) and Masters (MBA) Degrees (16 years of education from Pakistan), my specialization/majors for both these degrees was "Finance" whereas for the past 7+ years I am working in the field of Human Resources (and I'm inclined to continue my career in the same field). I was just wondering whether this factor (difference in academics and professional experience) will affect my assessment process with Vetassess?


----------



## Sanazeh (Dec 28, 2013)

MNAhmad said:


> I have a Bachelors (BBA Hons.) and Masters (MBA) Degrees (16 years of education from Pakistan), my specialization/majors for both these degrees was "Finance" whereas for the past 7+ years I am working in the field of Human Resources (and I'm inclined to continue my career in the same field). I was just wondering whether this factor (difference in academics and professional experience) will affect my assessment process with Vetassess?


Thats alright. They want the degree to be 'closely related' to the field and a business degree is just that. I too had my MBA in Marketing but didn't matter.


----------



## MNAhmad (Aug 1, 2014)

Sanazeh said:


> Thats alright. They want the degree to be 'closely related' to the field and a business degree is just that. I too had my MBA in Marketing but didn't matter.


Thank you. So what's the current status of your process? You got your assessment done? If yes, have you applied for SS with NT? What's the outcome? Or are you waiting for any other state to revise/update their list?

Thanks.


----------



## MusaBilal (Aug 7, 2013)

*Myth of NT SS*

What is the myth of NT SS. Why so much of apprehension that they do not approve of any applications? 
Anything formal on that note or is it just a false perception?


----------



## Sanazeh (Dec 28, 2013)

MusaBilal said:


> What is the myth of NT SS. Why so much of apprehension that they do not approve of any applications?
> Anything formal on that note or is it just a false perception?


From the looks of it, NT is tough. Many a times, they have given 489 to the applicants who applied for 190. Plus, they have a strict condition of proof of funds. I am currently researching if these funds need to be in the account for a given time period i.e. 6 months or so, or I just need to keep them and get a statement from my bank and then can withdraw it. 

Another thing which demotivated me even more, is the response from NT. I emailed them yesterday and got a reply today that they will take 2 weeks time to respond to my one liner query! Another fellow expat here also got her NT SS rejected on the basis that her job duties dont match with their requirements, whereas she had a successful assessment by vetassess.

So all of this, make people reluctant. I have my fingers crossed for WA. In the meanwhile, I am gathering information for NT and will apply if WA doesn't open up.

PS: How do you check the quota for a given occupation? Could you share the link with me ?

Thanks!
Sana


----------



## Sanazeh (Dec 28, 2013)

MNAhmad said:


> Thank you. So what's the current status of your process? You got your assessment done? If yes, have you applied for SS with NT? What's the outcome? Or are you waiting for any other state to revise/update their list?
> 
> Thanks.


I do have a positive assessment. I was hoping for ACT to open up in August but unfortunately the list they published on 1st August still has HRA as closed. Since then I have been looking into NT but it seems to be a long shot. WA yet have to update their list. So it all depends on the timings, if by next month or so WA doesnt update and if I manage to meet the conditions by NT, I will go ahead and apply for it.

Regards,
Sana


----------



## ManabSampad (May 25, 2014)

So the door of ACT is close for US?


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi Guys, 

I have few questions regarding HRA category and will really appreciate if somebody can answer me .

My SIL got her Skill Assessment done which was positive and she also sat for IELTS and scored minimum of 7 in each band. Vetasses assessed 8 Years of exp as relevant.

Her agent told her in march that she has to wait till July before they can file for SS. 
Can you guys tell me whats happening with HRA and what are the states who are willing to sponsor HRA.

In March her agent told her that she can apply only for Darwin but she was not interested in that.

Any insight guys?

Regards


----------



## OZ Dreams (Feb 10, 2014)

prseeker said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have few questions regarding HRA category and will really appreciate if somebody can answer me .
> 
> ...


Hey...HRA for now is still available only in NT (Darwin) or WA in schedule 2 meaning she Will need a job offer to get state sponsorship


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

OZ Dreams said:


> Hey...HRA for now is still available only in NT (Darwin) or WA in schedule 2 meaning she Will need a job offer to get state sponsorship


Thanks for responding. You mean she will need job offer even in Darwin or is it WA only.


----------



## OZ Dreams (Feb 10, 2014)

prseeker said:


> Thanks for responding. You mean she will need job offer even in Darwin or is it WA only.


Only WA...it's advisable for her to read through the eligibility criteria on the sites for both the state's to get her things in order.

Also as discussed on this forum NT is a tough state to get sponsorship but no harm trying


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

OZ Dreams said:


> Only WA...it's advisable for her to read through the eligibility criteria on the sites for both the state's to get her things in order.
> 
> Also as discussed on this forum NT is a tough state to get sponsorship but no harm trying


Alright, Do you know if lists of all the sponsoring states are out? Any chance of any changes or it will remain like this till next July.

Thanks in advance


----------



## OZ Dreams (Feb 10, 2014)

prseeker said:


> Alright, Do you know if lists of all the sponsoring states are out? Any chance of any changes or it will remain like this till next July.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Mostly all have released theirs...but there is still hope from WA to move HRA from schedule 2 to 1

Rest have not kept HRA in the list. Most recent being ACT and per their site they will review their list in Feb 2015 next.


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

WA has released their occupational list but HRA is in schedule 2 which mean we need Australian job offer to apply. No hope for HRA, I think we need to concentrate to our current job


----------



## pratsi90 (Sep 17, 2013)

Black_Rose said:


> WA has released their occupational list but HRA is in schedule 2 which mean we need Australian job offer to apply. No hope for HRA, I think we need to concentrate to our current job


We are screwed big time...What you guys planning and thinking now ???


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

Guys why not Darwin?


----------



## Sanazeh (Dec 28, 2013)

prseeker said:


> Guys why not Darwin?


Darwin is tough. Since its our only option, there is no harm trying. So lets run for it!


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

That's kinda funny to see someone drowning yet confused whether they would grab the last branch or not.  try for NT guys who knows maybe no state would sponsor HRA for next few years!!


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi Black Rose,

Do not say that dear.. Be hopeful.. what I understand is that DIBP came under a lot of pressure in early 2014 because they exhausted their visas for 190 category and had to put people on hold untill 1 July 2014. They learned from this and did not want to repeat it this year and hence, they have probably planned to control it at the state level itself. If states issue less SS, certainly, they will have less pile up. Since July 1, 2014 DIBP has been steadily clearing all the backlog and now we have noticed that DIBP is slowly advancing to cases of 190 lodged in June'14.

I personally feel that as soon as DIBP comes back to track with the speed of 190 and when they notice that their backlog is somewhat cleared, they will probably ask the states to open more occupations.

I notice they have followed a pattern in new state occupation lists. Till the time, HRA is listed on CSOL, good chances that it will open up soon!!

Wish you all very good luck.. prayers for you!!

Thanks,


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Right... Let's hope for the best


----------



## Abudhabi-2014 (Aug 12, 2014)

hi,

i had applied for immigration in the same feild (HRA) in Dec 2013 and got my documents assessed by Vetassess in July 2013...the problem i am facing is with IELTS...i scored an overall band of 7.5 but (List: 7.5 read:7.5 wri: 6.5 speaking 8) but because of 6.5 in writing my agent is saying i cannot go further untill i score 7 in each module....i have tried 3 times but in vain....i duno what to do ....

can any one suggest that is it possible to apply with such a score or do i have to repeat the IELTS for the 4th time....HELP .......


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

Abudhabi-2014 said:


> hi,
> 
> i had applied for immigration in the same feild (HRA) in Dec 2013 and got my documents assessed by Vetassess in July 2013...the problem i am facing is with IELTS...i scored an overall band of 7.5 but (List: 7.5 read:7.5 wri: 6.5 speaking 8) but because of 6.5 in writing my agent is saying i cannot go further untill i score 7 in each module....i have tried 3 times but in vain....i duno what to do ....
> 
> can any one suggest that is it possible to apply with such a score or do i have to repeat the IELTS for the 4th time....HELP .......


Hi, 

I can relate to your feelings as I have been through this pain of IELTS 4 times. 

Generally speaking and writing go hand in hand so if you have 8 in speaking and 6.5 in writing the the culprits could be one or all of following :

Spelling mistakes, task achievement, punctuation errors. 

I referred writing at level 9 by Ryan Higgins part one and two which. 

I think using both will be of help and yes I am sure it would take huge amount of effort for you to attain 7 each... Best of luck for your application. 

Regards, 

Deep


----------



## Sanazeh (Dec 28, 2013)

Abudhabi-2014 said:


> hi,
> 
> i had applied for immigration in the same feild (HRA) in Dec 2013 and got my documents assessed by Vetassess in July 2013...the problem i am facing is with IELTS...i scored an overall band of 7.5 but (List: 7.5 read:7.5 wri: 6.5 speaking 8) but because of 6.5 in writing my agent is saying i cannot go further untill i score 7 in each module....i have tried 3 times but in vain....i duno what to do ....
> 
> can any one suggest that is it possible to apply with such a score or do i have to repeat the IELTS for the 4th time....HELP .......


If you havent tried giving IELTS with AEO, do try! From what I hear they are better at giving marks.


----------



## MNAhmad (Aug 1, 2014)

Abudhabi-2014 said:


> hi,
> 
> i had applied for immigration in the same feild (HRA) in Dec 2013 and got my documents assessed by Vetassess in July 2013...the problem i am facing is with IELTS...i scored an overall band of 7.5 but (List: 7.5 read:7.5 wri: 6.5 speaking 8) but because of 6.5 in writing my agent is saying i cannot go further untill i score 7 in each module....i have tried 3 times but in vain....i duno what to do ....
> 
> can any one suggest that is it possible to apply with such a score or do i have to repeat the IELTS for the 4th time....HELP .......


I've the same question, you appeared through British Council or AEO? I learned AEO is a little better.


----------



## MNAhmad (Aug 1, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I am preparing my docs to send them to Vetassess (223111-HR Adviser). I have been working in HR field since January 2007 and so far I have worked with 3 organizations.

My job tenures are as follows:

1. January 2007 to May 2010
2. June 2010 to August 2011
3. September 2011 to Date

The problem is I don't have any evidence for Job 2 (Salary Slips, Tax Docs., Bank statements etc.) and can't even acquire it now (as company closed its operations). I am hoping to get minimum 10 points for experience so I was wondering if I just send Job 1 & Job 3 (total 6 1/2) for assessment will I be able to achieve that or do I need whole 7 1/2 to meet the 5 years mark (I heard that for some reason the assessment bodies cut down 2 to 2.5 years for some reason)?

Also will at the time of State Nomination and/or visa lodging time do I have to justify this gap of 14 months (mentioned at Job 2) or otherwise if VETASSESS accepts my 6.5 years as it that would suffice?

I'd greatly appreciate if someone can advise from their own experiences.

Thanks.


----------



## Abudhabi-2014 (Aug 12, 2014)

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Hi,
> 
> I can relate to your feelings as I have been through this pain of IELTS 4 times.
> 
> ...


Dear Deep,

Thanks for your wishes...and for sure i will look into the books you have advised.

Thanks buddy!!

Regards


----------



## Abudhabi-2014 (Aug 12, 2014)

Sanazeh said:


> If you havent tried giving IELTS with AEO, do try! From what I hear they are better at giving marks.


I had been giving IELTS through British Council in Abu Dhabi.... AEO stands for???


----------



## Sheetal Bob (Aug 16, 2014)

Hi 

Do you have any inkling as to when HR advisor will appear in any of the state sponsor lists.

Thanks

Sheetal


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Sheetal Bob said:


> Hi Do you have any inkling as to when HR advisor will appear in any of the state sponsor lists. Thanks Sheetal


 WA is acting suspicious and My instinct saying WA may include HRA in schedule 1 anytime around Nov-Dec. let's pray. Good luck.


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

I was with my agent yesterday and we were discussing about the same HRA opening up this year.. Its stunning  no state has opened it and my agent said that its based on their requirements and they do this analysis mostly at the beginning of the year itself (1 July) and have mostly planned for the whole year, but fair chances of HRA opening up either in WA or in ACT in feb.

Good Luck waiting folks


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Garry2684 said:


> I was with my agent yesterday and we were discussing about the same HRA opening up this year.. Its stunning  no state has opened it and my agent said that its based on their requirements and they do this analysis mostly at the beginning of the year itself (1 July) and have mostly planned for the whole year, but fair chances of HRA opening up either in WA or in ACT in feb. Good Luck waiting folks


They took lots of HRA last year and are full now. Eventually we can expect HRA would come in future. 

Garry make sure you create lots of HRA position in Australia just after landing there.


----------



## HopingHRA (Aug 18, 2014)

Black_Rose said:


> They took lots of HRA last year and are full now. Eventually we can expect HRA would come in future.
> 
> Garry make sure you create lots of HRA position in Australia just after landing there.


Hi everyone,
Heartwarming to see a strong community of HRAs in this forum sharing insights and experiences here. I think this is by far the most active forum for HRAs.

Anyway, I am also awaiting for NT's outcome for our ss application (for 190). Not very forthcoming after 1.5 months of waiting since early July. Anyone here who has applied for NT SS for HRA since early July? Any response so far?

Thank you.


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

HopingHRA said:


> Hi everyone, Heartwarming to see a strong community of HRAs in this forum sharing insights and experiences here. I think this is by far the most active forum for HRAs. Anyway, I am also awaiting for NT's outcome for our ss application (for 190). Not very forthcoming after 1.5 months of waiting since early July. Anyone here who has applied for NT SS for HRA since early July? Any response so far? Thank you.


That's right. HRA rocks here 

About NT I'd suggest you to send them an email inquiry about your NT SS. They normally don't take that long to give decision. Please let us know the outcome. Thank you.


----------



## HopingHRA (Aug 18, 2014)

Black_Rose said:


> That's right. HRA rocks here
> 
> About NT I'd suggest you to send them an email inquiry about your NT SS. They normally don't take that long to give decision. Please let us know the outcome. Thank you.


Hi @ Black Rose, i just received news from my migration agent that we got provisional nomination - 489. But we are hoping for nomination for permanent residency, so have to think this through.

Hope this brings you some cheer that NT is still accepting nominations for HRA.


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

HopingHRA said:


> Hi @ Black Rose, i just received news from my migration agent that we got provisional nomination - 489. But we are hoping for nomination for permanent residency, so have to think this through. Hope this brings you some cheer that NT is still accepting nominations for HRA.


 That's a great news dear. Congratulation. I think if you chose NT than. 190 and 489 are quite same in a view. Both requires you to live for 2 year in NT. And transition from 489 to PR after two years are quite easy. Good luck
Btw you had any relative or tie Or job offer in NT?


----------



## HopingHRA (Aug 18, 2014)

Black_Rose said:


> That's a great news dear. Congratulation. I think if you chose NT than. 190 and 489 are quite same in a view. Both requires you to live for 2 year in NT. And transition from 489 to PR after two years are quite easy. Good luck
> Btw you had any relative or tie Or job offer in NT?


Hi Black Rose,

replied your PM. I have no family or tie or job offer in NT.


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

HopingHRA said:


> Hi Black Rose, replied your PM. I have no family or tie or job offer in NT.


Cool. Thanks


----------



## aj_ferns (Jul 15, 2014)

HopingHRA said:


> Hi @ Black Rose, i just received news from my migration agent that we got provisional nomination - 489. But we are hoping for nomination for permanent residency, so have to think this through.
> 
> Hope this brings you some cheer that NT is still accepting nominations for HRA.


Hi @Hoping HRA,
Firstly congrats on being granted a provisional 489. Just a query from my side. How can one be granted a 489 when they have applied for a 190? Aren't they two separate visas altogether and hence two separate forms filled? I have read this quite often on this site- pertaining to NT- and hence am a lil confused? 

Could anyone else too throw some light on this?


----------



## HopingHRA (Aug 18, 2014)

I also have no clue why they rejected my appln for subclass 190 and granted me subclass 489 instead. Probably want to tie us down to staying and working in NT, i suppose, to alleviate skill shortages there.


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

NT is famous for doing it. They ask you to go for 489 rather than 190  

Good Luck..


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi Guys !!

Had been away for some time now as was busy settling in my new job...so things are still the same, we are awaiting some news in Oct or Feb..anyone else got lucky than Garry?

I have left it on time...

Thanks'
Vishnu


----------



## aj_ferns (Jul 15, 2014)

HopingHRA said:


> I also have no clue why they rejected my appln for subclass 190 and granted me subclass 489 instead. Probably want to tie us down to staying and working in NT, i suppose, to alleviate skill shortages there.


That's really strange. So is it possible to not accept the 489 and re apply for 190 instead? or one has no choice but to accept the 489 or drop it altogether?


----------



## aj_ferns (Jul 15, 2014)

Garry2684 said:


> NT is famous for doing it. They ask you to go for 489 rather than 190
> 
> Good Luck..


Thanks @Garry2684...luck is what we definitely need now since no other state has 223111/ 223112 open...


----------



## Sanazeh (Dec 28, 2013)

HopingHRA said:


> I also have no clue why they rejected my appln for subclass 190 and granted me subclass 489 instead. Probably want to tie us down to staying and working in NT, i suppose, to alleviate skill shortages there.


Hi! I have private messaged you! Could you please respond to that! TIA


----------



## Sheetal Bob (Aug 16, 2014)

*Thanks*



Black_Rose said:


> WA is acting suspicious and My instinct saying WA may include HRA in schedule 1 anytime around Nov-Dec. let's pray. Good luck.


Thanks Black_Rose. Great to get a response from you


----------



## smriti saini (Aug 21, 2014)

Hi, 
Anyone who is awaiting for quotas to open in Canberra, Queensland, NSW or WA.
for 223112, except for NT, where HRD is open. Pls share if you have any news. 

Just to give my background-VETASSESS Skills assessment was Positive and received this communication on 17th April 2014 and since then just waiting for quotas to open. 

It's been a long long waiting period and seems never ending....


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

smriti saini said:


> Hi, Anyone who is awaiting for quotas to open in Canberra, Queensland, NSW or WA. for 223112, except for NT, where HRD is open. Pls share if you have any news. Just to give my background-VETASSESS Skills assessment was Positive and received this communication on 17th April 2014 and since then just waiting for quotas to open. It's been a long long waiting period and seems never ending....


Canberra had your occupation limited till last month I guess. Why didn't you apply to Canberra? Any specific reason? 
About quote, it's very heartbreaking situation now for us. 
Have you tried to canada , just asking because the word quote is more familiar in Canadian fswp program


----------



## smriti saini (Aug 21, 2014)

@Black Rose:
Thanks for immediate response. 
I was not aware about Canberra neither our consultant shared information (he is MARA certified suppositly).
You are suggesting on Canada and even I am interested and eligible (score and occupation wise) can you please direct me towards the link on this forum where HR Manager applying for Cananda PR 2014-15.


----------



## smriti saini (Aug 21, 2014)

Hi Black Rose, (somehow i couldn't Edit my previous post for few more queries)

1) can you please direct me towards the link on this forum where HR Manager applying for Cananda PR 2014-15? 
2) BTW, my category for Aus is "Recruitment Consultant - ANZSCO 223112". For Canada as far as I know HR Manager is the category. Can i apply under that?
3) do i need to apply separate assessment to apply to Canada? or VETASSESS for Aus will work there also?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Hey Smriti,

You missed onto it really  It was a golden chance, many of my friends got thru from ACT. Ur agent to take the blame. 

Moreover, advice for all aspirants, dont just rely on your agents, even if they are MARA accredited or not, its your life and only yours. Be more active. Keep checking your occupation status on ANZSCO Search website always.

Moreover, with such a long break in opening of this occupation, as soon as it comes in any state, it will close immediately, so you all may want to be more more active. 

Reg. Canada, you may have to research more, If you want I can connect you with one of my friends who recently switched to Canada due to his occupation getting closed in AUS. PM me your number.

For Canada, you need to have HR Manager experience, I guess. 

No, Vetassess is not valid for Canada, you need to get WES assessed from Canada (Usual time is 3-4 weeks).

Thanks,


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

smriti saini said:


> Hi Black Rose, (somehow i couldn't Edit my previous post for few more queries) 1) can you please direct me towards the link on this forum where HR Manager applying for Cananda PR 2014-15? 2) BTW, my category for Aus is "Recruitment Consultant - ANZSCO 223112". For Canada as far as I know HR Manager is the category. Can i apply under that? 3) do i need to apply separate assessment to apply to Canada? or VETASSESS for Aus will work there also? Thanks in advance!


Garry is so right. You have missed a golden chance. 
Canada accepting HR manager but if your job nature matches with that you can apply. Even if you work several years you can apply under specialist managers also. As Garry said you need to assess your educational assessment from WES. Do some google research on canada hopefully you will get some way. Do count NT also because it's only two years you will need to struggle after that you can live and work anywhere in Australia. Good Luck.


----------



## padmakarrao (Jul 21, 2014)

Garry2684 said:


> Hey Smriti, You missed onto it really  It was a golden chance, many of my friends got thru from ACT. Ur agent to take the blame. Moreover, advice for all aspirants, dont just rely on your agents, even if they are MARA accredited or not, its your life and only yours. Be more active. Keep checking your occupation status on ANZSCO Search website always. Moreover, with such a long break in opening of this occupation, as soon as it comes in any state, it will close immediately, so you all may want to be more more active. Reg. Canada, you may have to research more, If you want I can connect you with one of my friends who recently switched to Canada due to his occupation getting closed in AUS. PM me your number. For Canada, you need to have HR Manager experience, I guess. No, Vetassess is not valid for Canada, you need to get WES assessed from Canada (Usual time is 3-4 weeks). Thanks,


Agreed, i am also going through an agent, and that company did not even know when SA opened its list, i had to tell them and then applied for it. One has to be aware of whats happening rather than just relying on these agents.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Y havent you lodged so far??

Go for it quick.

Like last year, DIBP may start saying towards november end and dec beg that they have exhausted 190 quota, so be quick and be on the safer side dear.

Cheers and good luck


----------



## trombok.c (Apr 4, 2014)

Garry2684 said:


> Y havent you lodged so far??
> 
> Go for it quick.
> 
> ...


Hi all,

I am new to this forum, though I am following the forum for last few days. As I am also stuck because the occupation I am planning for is close as on date

Just wondering whether the states will update their list or not.

Because after getting positive skill assessment from Vetassess it is really dissappointing to wait for a single day.

Regards
Trom


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

hey trom,

whats ur occupation? HRA?


----------



## valsanail (Jun 2, 2014)

HopingHRA said:


> Hi Black Rose,
> 
> replied your PM. I have no family or tie or job offer in NT.


Hello dear friend, congrats on your 489 invitation  really good job! If you don't mind, please help me with some questions. In which field you have experience of HR and how many years have you worked in this area? And also, please tell me what kind of evidence of employability did you provide them? Thanks in advance


----------



## HopingHRA (Aug 18, 2014)

valsanail said:


> Hello dear friend, congrats on your 489 invitation  really good job! If you don't mind, please help me with some questions. In which field you have experience of HR and how many years have you worked in this area? And also, please tell me what kind of evidence of employability did you provide them? Thanks in advance


Hi,

HR Experience - mainly recruitment
No of years in HR - 8 years
Employability evidence - my agent screenshot the recent job advertisements - for mine, is largely HR Biz Partner and Recruitment consultant. I believe the requirements in the job advertisements must match your skills and experience.

Cheers


----------



## trombok.c (Apr 4, 2014)

Garry2684 said:


> hey trom,
> 
> whats ur occupation? HRA?


Hi Gary,

My occ is project n prog admin (511112). Just waiting to open up in tje states.

Any Idea when will be the next update in occupation list of states.

Regards
Trom


----------



## valsanail (Jun 2, 2014)

HopingHRA said:


> Hi,
> 
> HR Experience - mainly recruitment
> No of years in HR - 8 years
> ...


thanks a lot. So your agent paid attention only on those ads, which didn't require local experience, right, or may be all of them?
One more thing, for proof of funds, what kind of documents did you provide, property evidence or bank statements?


----------



## smriti saini (Aug 21, 2014)

Thanks Garry, BlackRose for the reality check, it is really insane be dependent and trust blindly.

Havn't heard positive about NT and hence was skeptical when our agent shared this option. Now after reading you-all planned for NT-only hitch still remains 'how to survive' once we get there with family n kid. Im aware 2 years pass by, reality is to survive for 2 years.

My husband is into core IT technical domain and myself being into HR have no other exp in any other domain. 
I have few queries, really need some amount of info to be strong enough for making final decision!
1. If we apply to NT and get a visa-
i) Since im the primary- it is compulsory for primary to work for 2 years. 
ii) Can my husband alone stay there and work for 2 years and I with my kid visit every 6 months. 
iiI) is it compulsory to live and work in the country for 2 years or can we ALL hop from India every 6 months for the PR process to continue and after 2 years relocate from india to a new state. 

2. If we apply to NT now can we still apply to other state when the quota opens in Oct'14?

As, we have no clue of the legal formalities, some of these Q's have comeup and digging for right answers, if you understood our situation, kindly put some more light.

Thanks in advance,
Regards,
Smriti Saini


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

smriti saini said:


> Thanks Garry, BlackRose for the reality check, it is really insane be dependent and trust blindly. Havn't heard positive about NT and hence was skeptical when our agent shared this option. Now after reading you-all planned for NT-only hitch still remains 'how to survive' once we get there with family n kid. Im aware 2 years pass by, reality is to survive for 2 years. My husband is into core IT technical domain and myself being into HR have no other exp in any other domain. I have few queries, really need some amount of info to be strong enough for making final decision! 1. If we apply to NT and get a visa- i) Since im the primary- it is compulsory for primary to work for 2 years. ii) Can my husband alone stay there and work for 2 years and I with my kid visit every 6 months. iiI) is it compulsory to live and work in the country for 2 years or can we ALL hop from India every 6 months for the PR process to continue and after 2 years relocate from india to a new state. 2. If we apply to NT now can we still apply to other state when the quota opens in Oct'14? As, we have no clue of the legal formalities, some of these Q's have comeup and digging for right answers, if you understood our situation, kindly put some more light. Thanks in advance, Regards, Smriti Saini


489 visa is a kinda work permit visa where you can live and work full time along with your family member. You can come and go to your back home whenever needed. It's a multiple entry visa. The only requirement is that you need to stay there for 2 years and work full time for one years at least. After staying 2 yrs in regional Australia you can apply for subclass 887 or 190 to any state. Where 887 is much easier and the fees is also very low. Moreover you don't need ielts score. 
As you said you are the principal applicant you need to stay there for 2 years and work min of 1 year full time in any occupation. I'd suggest you to go through this following link to know more about Subclass 887. 

http://www.immi.gov.au/Visas/Pages/887.aspx

If you determine to move to Australia as early possible than 489 would be an ideal choice but still it depends on your choice totally. If you apply for 190 in another state still you need to fulfill their primary commitment which is to live for 2 years in that specific state and work for. 1 years full time Where 489 it's a must requirement. Good luck.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## valsanail (Jun 2, 2014)

Black_Rose said:


> 489 visa is a kinda work permit visa where you can live and work full time along with your family member. You can come and go to your back home whenever needed. It's a multiple entry visa. The only requirement is that you need to stay there for 2 years and work full time for one years at least. After staying 2 yrs in regional Australia you can apply for subclass 887 or 190 to any state. Where 887 is much easier and the fees is also very low. Moreover you don't need ielts score.
> As you said you are the principal applicant you need to stay there for 2 years and work min of 1 year full time in any occupation. I'd suggest you to go through this following link to know more about Subclass 887.
> 
> Skilled Regional visa (subclass 887)
> ...


Dear Black Rose,
Please help, for example if I get 489 and live in NT for 2 years, and after that 2 years I apply for WA SS for 190, don't I need to meet their nomination requirement?
You wrote that one needs to work at least 1 year by 489 in the nominating state, but is it mandatory to work in nominated occupation?
And how long 489 visa lets me live in nominating state?


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

valsanail said:


> Dear Black Rose, Please help, for example if I get 489 and live in NT for 2 years, and after that 2 years I apply for WA SS for 190, don't I need to meet their nomination requirement? You wrote that one needs to work at least 1 year by 489 in the nominating state, but is it mandatory to work in nominated occupation? And how long 489 visa lets me live in nominating state?


If you want to apply for another states nomination than you don't need to stay there for two years, you can apply right away. But this will create a question of your genuine interest on that state. Even onshore applicant have different requirement like showing a very strong demonstration of interest on respected state. But after all you can apply for another states nomination. By the way, after living 2 years in NT and applying for PR ( subclass 887 ) you are free to move any state. After getting PR you don't have any boundaries to live at, in that case why on earth would you apply for WA SS after living NT for two years instead of applying for subclass 887 which is itself a PR visa.
And if you are selected for 489 you can work in any occupation even in so called odd jobs, as long you work 1 years in selected province/state and live there for two years you are eligible to apply for PR. 
As far I know 489 is primary issues for 3 years than expandable to another two years but I'm not very sure about that, you may raise this issue to seniors. Good luck

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## smriti saini (Aug 21, 2014)

Hi, 
Just to share, we had a long chat with our MARA agent today on the same list of queries I posted today 1:33noon. 
We are going forward with NT applying for 190visa. 
Thanks Blackrose for your suggestions it helped us during discussion. 

My agent gave us certain info, which I further want to confirm. 
1. (I am primary) My husband alone can work, its a choice for me if I need to get employed (as we want 1 member @home for kid). There is no rule that primary need to compulsory get employed- pls confirm. 

2. Ideal situation for us would be that my husband fetch a job in NT and I continue to stay in India (visiting him occasionally and only relocate after 2yrs (once the PR formalities is closed) - pls can anyone suggest if this arrangement could work out in our situation.

Thanks in advance,
Smriti Saini


----------



## valsanail (Jun 2, 2014)

Black_Rose said:


> If you want to apply for another states nomination than you don't need to stay there for two years, you can apply right away. But this will create a question of your genuine interest on that state. Even onshore applicant have different requirement like showing a very strong demonstration of interest on respected state. But after all you can apply for another states nomination. By the way, after living 2 years in NT and applying for PR ( subclass 887 ) you are free to move any state. After getting PR you don't have any boundaries to live at, in that case why on earth would you apply for WA SS after living NT for two years instead of applying for subclass 887 which is itself a PR visa.
> And if you are selected for 489 you can work in any occupation even in so called odd jobs, as long you work 1 years in selected province/state and live there for two years you are eligible to apply for PR.
> As far I know 489 is primary issues for 3 years than expandable to another two years but I'm not very sure about that, you may raise this issue to seniors. Good luck
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Thank you! It's very good news to hear that after 489 there is another type of visa than 190 that can provide you a PR, never heard about 887 before!  Meanwhile, I remember about their refusal to you in nt ss, what kind of funds evidence did you provide and in which field was your experience of HR?


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

smriti saini said:


> Hi,
> Just to share, we had a long chat with our MARA agent today on the same list of queries I posted today 1:33noon.
> We are going forward with NT applying for 190visa.
> Thanks Blackrose for your suggestions it helped us during discussion.
> ...



Hey Smriti,

As far as I know, the first one is correct. Out of the visa application, one member has to be working. There are conditions on your work though - full time and it can be in any domain (not necessarily in nominated occupation)

2. As far as I know, you have to show proof of your living in the nominated place for at least 2 years out of 3 years visa, to meet the visa conditions.

Thanks,.


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Valsanail I provided evidence of full liquid cash bank statement Way more than they want.  my work domain is in a non government organization. Are you applying for Nt? Good luck.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

smriti saini said:


> Hi, Just to share, we had a long chat with our MARA agent today on the same list of queries I posted today 1:33noon. We are going forward with NT applying for 190visa. Thanks Blackrose for your suggestions it helped us during discussion. My agent gave us certain info, which I further want to confirm. 1. (I am primary) My husband alone can work, its a choice for me if I need to get employed (as we want 1 member @home for kid). There is no rule that primary need to compulsory get employed- pls confirm. 2. Ideal situation for us would be that my husband fetch a job in NT and I continue to stay in India (visiting him occasionally and only relocate after 2yrs (once the PR formalities is closed) - pls can anyone suggest if this arrangement could work out in our situation. Thanks in advance, Smriti Saini


That's a great plan. I think as soon as your husband secure a good job you can move along with your kid to Darwin. Heard about it and not that bad city at all  good luck.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Sanazeh (Dec 28, 2013)

Black_Rose said:


> Valsanail I provided evidence of full liquid cash bank statement Way more than they want.  my work domain is in a non government organization. Are you applying for Nt? Good luck.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Hi Black Rose! 

I am back in action  I am finalizing my documents for NT and would really appreciate if you could share your statement of commitment with me? Rest assured I wont be copying it, but I really need to just make sure my pattern is write. Furthermore, please answer few more questions:

1) Is it going to affect my application if i show just a little more than the required amount in my bank statement? Should i club it with my assets as well?
2) Have you heard of anyone being rejected on lack funds basis?
3) On their site, one of the requirements is to show a proof of thorough research on the cost of living. So does this need to be a separate document? Or will this be a part of my statement of commitment ?
4) Where do i send my application package? Am I supposed to email them everything or send them via courier?
5) They also require a certified copy of vetasses result. Now I dont have a hardcopy from vetasses, so can i just print the colored soft copy and get it certified from notary, will this work? Or I need to get a hardcopy from vetasses?

And this is pretty much it! I will appreciate if any real statement of commitment can be shared! I am freaking out about this one. 

Thanks,
Sana


----------



## Sanazeh (Dec 28, 2013)

smriti saini said:


> Thanks Garry, BlackRose for the reality check, it is really insane be dependent and trust blindly.
> 
> Havn't heard positive about NT and hence was skeptical when our agent shared this option. Now after reading you-all planned for NT-only hitch still remains 'how to survive' once we get there with family n kid. Im aware 2 years pass by, reality is to survive for 2 years.
> 
> ...


Hi Smriti,

I am exactly in the same situation as you are! Husband being an IT professional and the main breadwinner for the family, we were not sure if NT is gonna suit us. We also just decided to take this leap of faith and apply for NT. I am finalizing my documents these days and hope to apply by next week max! Good luck to you! Please do update me if your agent informs you of anything, as I am doing it myself and its so tough to keep up with everything with a full time job! 

Regards,
Sana


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Sanazeh said:


> Hi Black Rose! I am back in action  I am finalizing my documents for NT and would really appreciate if you could share your statement of commitment with me? Rest assured I wont be copying it, but I really need to just make sure my pattern is write. Furthermore, please answer few more questions: 1) Is it going to affect my application if i show just a little more than the required amount in my bank statement? Should i club it with my assets as well? 2) Have you heard of anyone being rejected on lack funds basis? 3) On their site, one of the requirements is to show a proof of thorough research on the cost of living. So does this need to be a separate document? Or will this be a part of my statement of commitment ? 4) Where do i send my application package? Am I supposed to email them everything or send them via courier? 5) They also require a certified copy of vetasses result. Now I dont have a hardcopy from vetasses, so can i just print the colored soft copy and get it certified from notary, will this work? Or I need to get a hardcopy from vetasses? And this is pretty much it! I will appreciate if any real statement of commitment can be shared! I am freaking out about this one. Thanks, Sana


There is no harm if you show more fund than requirement but if you show less your application will be rejected simply because you didn't meet their requirement. 
Cost research must be separate research on NT cost, climate and environment specially cost of living knowledge with evidence ( website link ).
You need to email the soft copy to their email address mentioned.
Yes you can print that and notary, that's fine. 
People who want to apply for NT nomination should apply it soon because Its clear that they are getting huge application from HRA and might be full. Those who need a sample commitment letter pm me your email id.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Sanazeh (Dec 28, 2013)

Black_Rose said:


> There is no harm if you show more fund than requirement but if you show less your application will be rejected simply because you didn't meet their requirement.
> Cost research must be separate research on NT cost, climate and environment specially cost of living knowledge with evidence ( website link ).
> You need to email the soft copy to their email address mentioned.
> Yes you can print that and notary, that's fine.
> ...


I hope showing the exact amount is not going to be a problem! I will try to show my jewelry valuation with it though. I have just PM'ed you! Please reply 

Thanks,
Sana


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Sanazeh said:


> I hope showing the exact amount is not going to be a problem! I will try to show my jewelry valuation with it though. I have just PM'ed you! Please reply  Thanks, Sana


Exact but not less than requirement won't be a problem. Check your email. Good luck.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## smriti saini (Aug 21, 2014)

Thanks Garry2684 , Blackrose you guys doing a great job here for clueless folks like us 
@Garry2684 thanks really. hoping to get the process initiated in the 1st place. 
@BlackRose plans are on similar lines and now my ears all open to hear good things about NT.
@Sana: good to touchbase with you, have sent you PM. 

Regards,
Smriti


----------



## mver (Mar 4, 2014)

Hi all 
I have applied for skill assessment on 19th may.now on 18th august they asked me for additional document. So almost more than 12 weeks have passed. Can not say how much time it will take.
And please help by letting me know which are the states to sponsor 223111 HR advisor.

Please help.


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

mver,

As of now, only NT is sponsoring HRAs. Try NT, when you get your Vetassess +ve. Good Luck.

Feel free to connect with me or Black_Rose on any info for NT SS application procedure. Right, Rose?


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

Black_Rose said:


> That's a great plan. I think as soon as your husband secure a good job you can move along with your kid to Darwin. Heard about it and not that bad city at all  good luck.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Since you are the primary applicant ,you have to ensure that you have lived in the sponsoring state for 2 years as per your SS commitment...

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Garry2684 said:


> mver, As of now, only NT is sponsoring HRAs. Try NT, when you get your Vetassess +ve. Good Luck. Feel free to connect with me or Black_Rose on any info for NT SS application procedure. Right, Rose?


Yeah right also I think it's better to contact with HopingHRA. He got NT Regional Nomination recently under HRA which is a matter of joy for all HRA for sure. I've never seen lots of HRA got NT nomination but may be situation is favorable now.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Sanazeh (Dec 28, 2013)

HopingHRA said:


> Hi,
> 
> HR Experience - mainly recruitment
> No of years in HR - 8 years
> ...


Hi HopingHRA,

I heard you recently got successful nomination from NT. Any tips you could share with us?


----------



## Sanazeh (Dec 28, 2013)

Black_Rose said:


> Yeah right also I think it's better to contact with HopingHRA. He got NT Regional Nomination recently under HRA which is a matter of joy for all HRA for sure. I've never seen lots of HRA got NT nomination but may be situation is favorable now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Hi Black Rose,

I have few more question, how do I compile the job advertisement that I have? I saved the screen captures as PDF. Do I zip all the PDF files in one folder to have to convert them into JPEGs and paste them into the word file. What will be a better approach? 

Secondly, I believe I have to print the form, fill it by hand and then scan it? There is no option to fill the soft copy of the state nomination form. Is that correct ? 

Thanks,
Sana


----------



## sdv (Jul 3, 2014)

Hi Black rose ,

You mentioned the Email ID for northern terrriory.Can you plz provide the same.

Is there any procedure to apply online for NT ? or we have to courier the documents.

Can you also help me if we can write something about job or acreenshot are fine.

Regards,
SDV


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Sanazeh said:


> Hi Black Rose, I have few more question, how do I compile the job advertisement that I have? I saved the screen captures as PDF. Do I zip all the PDF files in one folder to have to convert them into JPEGs and paste them into the word file. What will be a better approach? Secondly, I believe I have to print the form, fill it by hand and then scan it? There is no option to fill the soft copy of the state nomination form. Is that correct ? Thanks, Sana


You can use different software to compile the PDF like Adobe Acrobat. You can write your job suitability in word file then convert to PDF and compile all using that software. There's lots of other PDF compiling software online.
You can print the form fill it up and scan it or you can complete it using above software in PDF. It's upto you.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

sdv said:


> Hi Black rose , You mentioned the Email ID for northern terrriory.Can you plz provide the same. Is there any procedure to apply online for NT ? or we have to courier the documents. Can you also help me if we can write something about job or acreenshot are fine. Regards, SDV


You need to send them the soft copy to their email address which is [email protected]
You can also courier the copy to their postal address. The email I'd you need to send your soft copy of the application form along documents is mailto:[email protected]
You need to provide job advertisement follows by a short description why that individual post suits you and makes you a strong candidate for the post. Write in your own word and compile 5-8 job advertisement with your suitability description . Make sure you meet all their requirement and send each and every required documents. Good luck.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## sdv (Jul 3, 2014)

Black_Rose said:


> You need to send them the soft copy to their email address which is [email protected]
> You can also courier the copy to their postal address. The email I'd you need to send your soft copy of the application form along documents is mailto:[email protected]
> You need to provide job advertisement follows by a short description why that individual post suits you and makes you a strong candidate for the post. Write in your own word and compile 5-8 job advertisement with your suitability description . Make sure you meet all their requirement and send each and every required documents. Good luck.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Thank u so much black rose!


----------



## mver (Mar 4, 2014)

Garry2684 said:


> mver,
> 
> As of now, only NT is sponsoring HRAs. Try NT, when you get your Vetassess +ve. Good Luck.
> 
> Feel free to connect with me or. Black_Rose on any info for NT SS application procedure. Right, Rose?


Hi Garry

Thanks for the information. As i visited NT website they require 7 each bands. That means i have to sit ielts again. As my ielts score is--- L-7.5 R-7.5 W-6.5. S 7.5.
:doh::doh::doh:


----------



## anshumukherjee (Aug 30, 2014)

*ielts 7 band for 10 points*

dear friends,

I ve applied for EoI; vetassess result ositive
My age is 4 years; in IELTS result , overall score was 7 but not in each band[ S:8, L;7.5, r &w:6] can I get 10 points based on overall score of 7 as declared in the IELTS result? i am getting 5 points for State sponsor. thus overall 60 points
please guide

reg

anshu:fingerscrossed:


----------



## anshumukherjee (Aug 30, 2014)

dear friends,

I ve applied for EoI; vetassess result ositive
My age is 40 years; in IELTS result , overall score was 7 but not in each band[ S:8, L;7.5, r &w:6] can I get 10 points based on overall score of 7 as declared in the IELTS result? i am getting 5 points for State sponsor. thus overall 60 points
please guide

reg

anshu


----------



## mver (Mar 4, 2014)

anshumukherjee said:


> devet assess. s,
> 
> I ve applied for EoI; vetassess result ositive
> My age is 4 years; in IELTS result , overall score was 7 but not in each band[ S:8, L;7.5, r &w:6] can I get 10 points based on overall score of 7 as declared in the IELTS result? i am getting 5 points for State sponsor. thus overall 60 points
> ...


Hi dear 

Congrats for positive vetassess. As per my knowledge in order to get 10 points you need to score 7 each band. u cannot get the points for an overall score. I got overall 7.5 but in W its 6.5 thats y even I didn't got the points for that.


----------



## freshthinking (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi guys.

Any idea how long it is taking to be picked "out of the hat" after submitting an EOI for a 190 visa as a Human Resources Adviser?

I was positively skills assessed in this category last week and have submitted an EOI stating I want to work in WA.

Despite calling to check up on the status all they will say is that they don't comment on individual EOI's so any guidance would be appreciated!

Thanks, Matt.


----------



## mver (Mar 4, 2014)

freshthinking said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> Any idea how long it is taking to be d "out of the hat" after submitting an EOI for a 190 visa as a Human Resources Adviser?
> 
> ...


Hi congrats for positive vataseess and as per my knowledge WA need a job offer to sponsor 223111 as it is under schedule 2. If u have 7 each band then u can try for NT.


----------



## freshthinking (Sep 1, 2014)

mver said:


> Hi congrats for positive vataseess and as per my knowledge WA need a job offer to sponsor 223111 as it is under schedule 2. If u have 7 each band then u can try for NT.


Thanks mver. I have submitted an EOI for a nomination to be state sponsored by WA. It's the nomination that I am wondering how long takes to turn up?

There's nowhere on the EOI for me to upload any more information.

When I called them they said "it could be a week, a month, a year" ...which wasn't that helpful.

I have a permanent job already, so once I get a nomination the rest of the PR process should be academic and just a case of waiting for everything to be signed off.

My IELTS overall is 8.5, so no dramas there. I also have all my police clearances already and will do the medical this Friday so all my documentation would be complete and ready to go... Once I get a nomination from WA that is!

Cheers.


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

freshthinking said:


> Thanks mver. I have submitted an EOI for a nomination to be state sponsored by WA. It's the nomination that I am wondering how long takes to turn up? There's nowhere on the EOI for me to upload any more information. When I called them they said "it could be a week, a month, a year" ...which wasn't that helpful. I have a permanent job already, so once I get a nomination the rest of the PR process should be academic and just a case of waiting for everything to be signed off. My IELTS overall is 8.5, so no dramas there. I also have all my police clearances already and will do the medical this Friday so all my documentation would be complete and ready to go... Once I get a nomination from WA that is! Cheers.


 You should get invitation to apply within 20-21 days. Good luck. Btw are you onshore applicant ? If there's any way for me to get a job offer let me know  Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## freshthinking (Sep 1, 2014)

Black_Rose said:


> You should get invitation to apply within 20-21 days. Good luck. Btw are you onshore applicant ? If there's any way for me to get a job offer let me know  Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Thanks Black_Rose. Is that how long your nomination took to come through from WA? Yes, I'm an onshore applicant. Been in WA on a 457 for 2.5 years now. What sort of work are you looking for?


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

freshthinking said:


> Thanks Black_Rose. Is that how long your nomination took to come through from WA? Yes, I'm an onshore applicant. Been in WA on a 457 for 2.5 years now. What sort of work are you looking for?


Yes I've received the invitation to apply for WA SS in that timeframe but couldn't apply because I had no job offer  . I am an offshore applicant, is it possible for me to get any WA job offer in my occupation HRA so that I can apply to WA? Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Sanazeh (Dec 28, 2013)

Black_Rose said:


> Yeah right also I think it's better to contact with HopingHRA. He got NT Regional Nomination recently under HRA which is a matter of joy for all HRA for sure. I've never seen lots of HRA got NT nomination but may be situation is favorable now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Hi Blackrose!

One more question! Can I show my husband's bank certificates as proof of funds or do I need to have the funds in my own account? I have already emailed NT for this, but I think they are gonna take sometime to response. Let me know if you have any idea if this will work.

Thanks,
Sana


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Sanazeh said:


> Hi Blackrose! One more question! Can I show my husband's bank certificates as proof of funds or do I need to have the funds in my own account? I have already emailed NT for this, but I think they are gonna take sometime to response. Let me know if you have any idea if this will work. Thanks, Sana


Yes you can show your husbands bank account or joint account.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

freshthinking said:


> Thanks Black_Rose. Is that how long your nomination took to come through from WA? Yes, I'm an onshore applicant. Been in WA on a 457 for 2.5 years now. What sort of work are you looking for?


By the way, may I ask why aren't you going for subclass 887 ?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## freshthinking (Sep 1, 2014)

Black_Rose said:


> Yes I've received the invitation to apply for WA SS in that timeframe but couldn't apply because I had no job offer  . I am an offshore applicant, is it possible for me to get any WA job offer in my occupation HRA so that I can apply to WA? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


OK, great - at least that gives my some kind of guideline which is the closest I have got yet, so thanks!

So you have to have a job offer in WA? Does it have to be as a Human Resource Adviser or can it be related or not at all related? How long does your invitation last - or will you have to be re-invited now you don't have a job offer?

In my experience of the WA market - it would be a LOT easier for you to secure a job as a Recruitment Consultant in WA - is this an option? It's in the related to section of the HRA (although in my Skills Assessment they didn't consider my time spend in a Recruitment Consultant exclusive role as "relevant" which is bizarre).

And thanks for the suggestion Re:887 but i'm ineligible due to being on a 457 visa currently.


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

freshthinking said:


> OK, great - at least that gives my some kind of guideline which is the closest I have got yet, so thanks!
> 
> So you have to have a job offer in WA? Does it have to be as a Human Resource Adviser or can it be related or not at all related? How long does your invitation last - or will you have to be re-invited now you don't have a job offer?
> 
> ...


As far as I know, Rose would need an offer to apply for SS at WA. The duration is within 1 month (I am not sure though). 

Recruitment consultant and HRA are categorised as two different occupations by Vet, so recruitment consultant job would not help her.


----------



## freshthinking (Sep 1, 2014)

Garry2684 said:


> As far as I know, Rose would need an offer to apply for SS at WA. The duration is within 1 month (I am not sure though).
> 
> Recruitment consultant and HRA are categorised as two different occupations by Vet, so recruitment consultant job would not help her.


OK, but that was not quite what I was getting at. I have been skills assessed as a HRA, however I am an RC. For skills assessment I just used the aspects of my current role that most closely mirrored what a HRA does. It was in this way that I got assessed as a HRA. They are considered separate, but the fall under the same skills assessment category, making them related. My suggestion was that the opposite could work and if finding a job is proving to be the biggest issue - it is easier to get a job here as a RC, than a HRA. (Source, I work in recruitment in Perth). Once you have PR you can always try and get a job as a HRA anyway. Or as anything else for that matter.

I was originally asking also if the job HAS to be in the category you were skills assessed in?

If so, how do they go about the assessment of the new job to see if it is of the correct type? For example - by simply changing the job title, many HRA job descriptions would be indistinguishable from an RC job description...

By the sounds of your comment it has has to be the same category, however I'd be checking this point very thoroughly if it was me.


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

freshthinking said:


> OK, but that was not quite what I was getting at. I have been skills assessed as a HRA, however I am an RC. For skills assessment I just used the aspects of my current role that most closely mirrored what a HRA does. It was in this way that I got assessed as a HRA. They are considered separate, but the fall under the same skills assessment category, making them related. My suggestion was that the opposite could work and if finding a job is proving to be the biggest issue - it is easier to get a job here as a RC, than a HRA. (Source, I work in recruitment in Perth). Once you have PR you can always try and get a job as a HRA anyway. Or as anything else for that matter. I was originally asking also if the job HAS to be in the category you were skills assessed in? If so, how do they go about the assessment of the new job to see if it is of the correct type? For example - by simply changing the job title, many HRA job descriptions would be indistinguishable from an RC job description... By the sounds of your comment it has has to be the same category, however I'd be checking this point very thoroughly if it was me.


 yes for me I need a WA job offer to apply in WA .If I get it I will need to submit a new EOI to get invited again. For occupation, WA wants a job offer to the same occupation OR closely related occupation and the offer must be full time for a minimum duration for one year. As RC is closely related to HRA, I am sure it would work since HRA and RC closely related to each other.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

freshthinking said:


> OK, but that was not quite what I was getting at. I have been skills assessed as a HRA, however I am an RC. For skills assessment I just used the aspects of my current role that most closely mirrored what a HRA does. It was in this way that I got assessed as a HRA. They are considered separate, but the fall under the same skills assessment category, making them related. My suggestion was that the opposite could work and if finding a job is proving to be the biggest issue - it is easier to get a job here as a RC, than a HRA. (Source, I work in recruitment in Perth). Once you have PR you can always try and get a job as a HRA anyway. Or as anything else for that matter.
> 
> I was originally asking also if the job HAS to be in the category you were skills assessed in?
> 
> ...


Hi,

I said that because a lot of people were denied State sponsorship by ACT because they were assessed for HRA by Vet and they submitted jobs of RC for their application support and the COs assessing their applications gave a remark that their occupation is HRA and not RC, which are two different occupations. As far as my understanding goes, states will be very strict when it comes to occupations and related duties. Because one is assessed for HRA by Vet, RC will not be acceptable for an alternative job/ job title.

Thats my understanding. Rose, you may want to explore more on this. Good Luck.


----------



## aj_ferns (Jul 15, 2014)

freshthinking said:


> OK, but that was not quite what I was getting at. I have been skills assessed as a HRA, however I am an RC. For skills assessment I just used the aspects of my current role that most closely mirrored what a HRA does. It was in this way that I got assessed as a HRA. They are considered separate, but the fall under the same skills assessment category, making them related. My suggestion was that the opposite could work and if finding a job is proving to be the biggest issue - it is easier to get a job here as a RC, than a HRA. (Source, I work in recruitment in Perth). Once you have PR you can always try and get a job as a HRA anyway. Or as anything else for that matter.
> 
> I was originally asking also if the job HAS to be in the category you were skills assessed in?
> 
> ...


Hi..just wondering if u are a Recruitment consultant why did you get assessed as HRA? Any particular reason u applied for HRA instead of RC?


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

I am with Garry on this, RC & HRA are quite different otherwise it will become quite easy for HRA folks to apply under RC as I personally see some options for RC.

Thnx
Vishnu


----------



## freshthinking (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi all,

So I just got really excited when I got an email saying that I had a message in SkillSelect..!

Only to log in to find out it was a message of "Initial Contact" that just said:

"Please be advised that your EOI was viewed by The Government of Western Australia as they are interested in contacting you." 

Is this purely just an acknowledgment - or is it a precursor to getting the invite?

If so, how long roughly from now until invite? I hear WA choose new "invitees" for 190's on Thursday each week?

Cheers.


----------



## freshthinking (Sep 1, 2014)

Garry2684 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I said that because a lot of people were denied State sponsorship by ACT because they were assessed for HRA by Vet and they submitted jobs of RC for their application support and the COs assessing their applications gave a remark that their occupation is HRA and not RC, which are two different occupations. As far as my understanding goes, states will be very strict when it comes to occupations and related duties. Because one is assessed for HRA by Vet, RC will not be acceptable for an alternative job/ job title.
> 
> Thats my understanding. Rose, you may want to explore more on this. Good Luck.


Interesting.

First off, I was skills assessed as a HRA because RC wasn't on the WA SOL when I submitted my skills assessment to VETASSESS.

It's been added since then but I'd already started (and nearly finished) the HRA route and it came back positive.

I could be employer sponsored but I wanted to do it on my own, for personal reasons.

If RC was on the WA list when I started, I would have gone that route.

My current role is a mix of HRA and RC, biased towards RC slightly (Job Title: Consultancy Advisor) . However, I was also pointed down this route by a well known and experienced Migration Agent, so I can't see my current role as being assessed as not a suitable job by a CO?

It will be interesting to see if when push comes to shove they assess my job currently as not HRA. However, if they also accept "closely related" jobs then RC is deemed by the government's literature to be "closely rated" so I can't see why there would be an issue.

To be honest before this discussion I didn't know the job you were in or offer you had needed to be specific...

It will be interesting to see what they make of the fact that I am currently on a 457 as an RC as well.

Will keep you posted.


*EDIT* For clarity, I was actually suggesting in may be easier to be assessed again by VETASSESS as an RC and then find an RC job here... If my situation doesn't work out it is what I will do. If an RC can be SA as a HRA I would guess that a HRA could get a positive SA as an RC...


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Garry2684 said:


> Hi, I said that because a lot of people were denied State sponsorship by ACT because they were assessed for HRA by Vet and they submitted jobs of RC for their application support and the COs assessing their applications gave a remark that their occupation is HRA and not RC, which are two different occupations. As far as my understanding goes, states will be very strict when it comes to occupations and related duties. Because one is assessed for HRA by Vet, RC will not be acceptable for an alternative job/ job title. Thats my understanding. Rose, you may want to explore more on this. Good Luck.


That's scary 
I've seen in WA schedule 2 requirement states that the job offer need to be in same occupation or closely related occupation. As RC & HRA both are closely related occupation I thought it should be okay but still it's upto them whether they would accept or not  as you said about ACT rejection. 
Above all can you please suggest when HRA would come to the list or just our immigration dream has been going to be end 

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## mver (Mar 4, 2014)

That's goodE=freshthinking;5100306]Thanks mver. I have submitted an EOI for a nomination to be state sponsored by WA. It's the nomination that I am wondering how long takes to turn up?

There's nowhere on the EOI for me to upload any more information.

When I called them they said "it could be a week, a month, a year" ...which wasn't that helpful.

I have a permanent job already, so once I get a nomination the rest of the PR process should be academic and just a case of waiting for everything to be signed off.

My IELTS overall is 8.5, so no dramas there. I also have all my police clearances already and will do the medical this Friday so all my documentation would be complete and ready to go... Once I get a nomination from WA that is!

Cheers.[/QUOTE]


Good luck and hope you get your PR soon. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## mver (Mar 4, 2014)

Black_Rose said:


> That's scary
> I've seen in WA schedule 2 requirement states that the job offer need to be in same occupation or closely related occupation. As RC & HRA both are closely related occupation I thought it should be okay but still it's upto them whether they would accept or not  as you said about ACT rejection.
> Above all can you please suggest when HRA would come to the list or just our immigration dream has been going to be end
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Hi dear

When you have 7 each then y don't you go for NT? And do we need to get a job offer from a registered organization?


----------



## meenal_sm (Apr 15, 2014)

mver said:


> That's goodE=freshthinking;5100306]Thanks mver. I have submitted an EOI for a nomination to be state sponsored by WA. It's the nomination that I am wondering how long takes to turn up?
> 
> There's nowhere on the EOI for me to upload any more information.
> 
> ...



Good luck and hope you get your PR soon. :fingerscrossed:[/QUOTE]

Hi,

Require guidelines to get an job offer from India for HRA.
Having around 10+ years experience.:help:


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

mver said:


> Hi dear When you have 7 each then y don't you go for NT? And do we need to get a job offer from a registered organization?


Good question 

I've applied earlier this year and they rejected me within 2 days. 
I am observing...if they starts giving nomination, I may email them to give me a place too  good luck.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## OZ Dreams (Feb 10, 2014)

Guys any news on Victoria updating their list....though am least hopeful looking at the trend this year....god knows what he has in store for us


----------



## Sanazeh (Dec 28, 2013)

Black_Rose said:


> Good question
> 
> I've applied earlier this year and they rejected me within 2 days.
> I am observing...if they starts giving nomination, I may email them to give me a place too  good luck.
> ...


Hi Guys,

I was just filling NT form and got stuck on a few points, anyone who can help me out please! Black rose, calling out to you specially  

Section 4.1 - Nominate an area or town to live in NT. Can I mark more than one town in this section or it has to be only one? 
Other community area: What can possibly go here?
Other regional center? : What can possibly go here?

4.3 Contacts - Even though I tried for many days but unfortunately I couldnt make any contacts in NT! I know this is going to have a negative impact on my application! Any tips you guys have of how to contact people and get responses? I have tried facebook so far.

4.5 Friends/relatives in Australia - I am leaving this blank intentionally, i hope this is not going to be a problem? 

Furthermore, as employment evidence I have about 8-10 job positions in different places in NT. Is that enough or I should look for more? 

I need to finish and lodge my application this week! So any replies/suggestions will be highly appreciated!

Thanks,
Sana


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Sanazeh said:


> Hi Guys, I was just filling NT form and got stuck on a few points, anyone who can help me out please! Black rose, calling out to you specially  Section 4.1 - Nominate an area or town to live in NT. Can I mark more than one town in this section or it has to be only one? Other community area: What can possibly go here? Other regional center? : What can possibly go here? 4.3 Contacts - Even though I tried for many days but unfortunately I couldnt make any contacts in NT! I know this is going to have a negative impact on my application! Any tips you guys have of how to contact people and get responses? I have tried facebook so far. 4.5 Friends/relatives in Australia - I am leaving this blank intentionally, i hope this is not going to be a problem? Furthermore, as employment evidence I have about 8-10 job positions in different places in NT. Is that enough or I should look for more? I need to finish and lodge my application this week! So any replies/suggestions will be highly appreciated! Thanks, Sana


8-10 job advert is more than enough. Don't forget to attach sort individual explanation why you are suitable for each position.

Your previous contact or reference is not needed to mention if you don't have any but if you want to mention than why don't you apply for some job online and attach those automatic reply or acknowledgement of your application. Though it's up to you. 

It's better to leave blank other connection to any other part of Australia. Territorian may mind on it.

If you tick any town than other community/regional section should be blank. Yes you can tick more than one but better not to tick Darwin as everyone may want to go there  

Good luck.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Sanazeh (Dec 28, 2013)

Black_Rose said:


> 8-10 job advert is more than enough. Don't forget to attach sort individual explanation why you are suitable for each position.
> 
> Your previous contact or reference is not needed to mention if you don't have any but if you want to mention than why don't you apply for some job online and attach those automatic reply or acknowledgement of your application. Though it's up to you.
> 
> ...


Thanks!This helps a lot. I have all the jobs listed in a PDF. I have highlighted the job duties relevant to my current role and written small notes against them. Hope this works.

I sure will attach the automated responses I have, I thought they might not consider the automated responses. I guess there is no harm providing them anyway. 
Thanks again


----------



## Sheetal Bob (Aug 16, 2014)

Garry2684 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I said that because a lot of people were denied State sponsorship by ACT because they were assessed for HRA by Vet and they submitted jobs of RC for their application support and the COs assessing their applications gave a remark that their occupation is HRA and not RC, which are two different occupations. As far as my understanding goes, states will be very strict when it comes to occupations and related duties. Because one is assessed for HRA by Vet, RC will not be acceptable for an alternative job/ job title.
> 
> Thats my understanding. Rose, you may want to explore more on this. Good Luck.


Hi Garry 2684,

My SS for ACT also got rejected on the grounds that I have a sister living in Perth and hence no reason that will keep me back in ACT. 
Well, I applied for ACT since HRA was in high priority list for SS there. But HRA was taken off the WA list.

Well now I am waiting for any state to get HRA back on their list. Any opinion on which state is most likely to have HRA on Schedule 1 and when?

Any suggestions for me.... My details are as below.

VETASSESS - 223111. OuTCome: Positive. IELTS: L7.5 R7.5 W8 S8.5. O:8. SS - rejected by ACT. 

Thanks a ton

Sheetal Bob


----------



## Manish. (Nov 14, 2013)

Hello Expats

I have been here after a few weeks
whats the news guys

Any state open now for HR Advisers with and without a job offer.

Regards


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Any news ? I heard Australia gonna drawn under water in 1 million years. Is it true???

🙀🙀🙀🙀🙀🙀🙀🙀🙀🙀🙀🙀🙀🙀🙀🙀

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Hello Friends,

I bring news too. I got my grant today at 9:19am today 

Thanks to all you lovely people for the wishes and support.

Special thanks to all my friends from our little secret group (u guys know it which group it is )

Cheers!!


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Garry2684 said:


> Hello Friends, I bring news too. I got my grant today at 9:19am today Thanks to all you lovely people for the wishes and support. Special thanks to all my friends from our little secret group (u guys know it which group it is ) Cheers!!


What a great news...... Congratulation buddy. It's a big day ... 
Wish you make your life more and more successful in coming days . Good luck.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Vick (Apr 25, 2014)

Garry2684 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I bring news too. I got my grant today at 9:19am today
> 
> ...


Congratulations Garry!!


----------



## Sheetal Bob (Aug 16, 2014)

*Congratulations*



Garry2684 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I bring news too. I got my grant today at 9:19am today
> 
> ...


Hey Garry 

That's absolutely great news. God bless.

Sheetal


----------



## aj_ferns (Jul 15, 2014)

Garry2684 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I bring news too. I got my grant today at 9:19am today
> 
> ...


Congrats Garry!!..All the very best to you!!!


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Hey Garry..

Bombastic news..U deserve the same..I can sense some ray of hope now & hope we meet some day in Oz land..keep in touch..Let us know when you plan to fly & stuff..

Cheers !!
Vishnu


----------



## ranjitniryan (Mar 16, 2014)

Garry2684 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I bring news too. I got my grant today at 9:19am today
> 
> ...


Congrats Bro!! Wish u good luck


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Thank you so much friends.

Rose, I keep praying that a state opens up our occupation again and I am sure, you will get to get on board quickly.. Prayers for all the ones waiting for the next journey to begin.

Thanks,


----------



## K Sera Sera (Feb 18, 2014)

Garry2684 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I bring news too. I got my grant today at 9:19am today
> 
> ...



Oh thats great news, Garry!! 

I am really really happy for you :dance::dance:


----------



## smriti saini (Aug 21, 2014)

Hi Gary,

How do we determins now that Canberra were accepting Recruitment Consultant (223112) applications till recent times. 
any link or good data were we can confront our agent. ?
Pls suggest,
Thanks







Garry2684 said:


> Hey Smriti,
> 
> You missed onto it really  It was a golden chance, many of my friends got thru from ACT. Ur agent to take the blame.
> 
> ...


----------



## smriti saini (Aug 21, 2014)

Congratulations Gary......This is a very good news indeed!!
You had applied to NT?

Regards,
Smriti Saini




K Sera Sera said:


> Oh thats great news, Garry!!
> 
> I am really really happy for you :dance::dance:


----------



## brsuresh24488 (Sep 19, 2014)

*HR Category Advice*

Hello All,

I am currently interested in Applying immigration in canada and below is the short history of my profile.
2 Year 2009 - 2010 (Management Trainee Operations)- Trainee role in all the departments
Company A - (HR Coordinator - 1/2011 till 1/2012)
Company B - (HR Coordinator - 02/2012 till 09/2012)
Company c - (HR Coordinator - 09/2012 till 07/2013)
After which i went to Switzerland to complete my graduation in Business (08/2013 till 03/2014)
Company D- (HR And Training Executive - 03/2014 till date)and this job is also part of my graduation On the job training , But i am currently continuing the same job as requested by my employer. As i have now successfully completed my graduation with a distinction (Graduated - 13th August 2014). I am very much interested to move to australia as a immigrant. 

I kindly seek all of the senior members advice to guide through the process of which category of visa can i apply and documents required for the vetasses assessment .


SURESH


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Garry2684 said:


> Thank you so much friends. Rose, I keep praying that a state opens up our occupation again and I am sure, you will get to get on board quickly.. Prayers for all the ones waiting for the next journey to begin. Thanks,


Hey when is our turn 

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Guys what is your next plan ? Are you all attentive with your current job 

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## OZ Dreams (Feb 10, 2014)

Black_Rose said:


> Guys what is your next plan ? Are you all attentive with your current job
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Yeah Rose...trying to do best wid where we are currently....but all hopes are awaiting for some good news...:-(


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

OZ Dreams said:


> Yeah Rose...trying to do best wid where we are currently....but all hopes are awaiting for some good news...:-(



Why don't you try your luck on NT 

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## richoo87 (Sep 14, 2013)

Hello Guys,

I heard that none of the AUS states would open up for HR Adviser for another 6-8 months.  

Currently only NT and WA has HR Adviser on their occupation list.

Regards,
Reshma


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

richoo87 said:


> Hello Guys, I heard that none of the AUS states would open up for HR Adviser for another 6-8 months.  Currently only NT and WA has HR Adviser on their occupation list. Regards, Reshma


  Who knew that would happen. In 2012- 2013 HRA occupation was like spare cake sitting around here and there, looks like no one interested to eat but now HRA becomes so tough and hard to get. No state is interested to open up .Afsos.... Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi Rose,

Yes, makes sense for us to concentrate on the current job with that also not to loose hope.

Aust has been acting crazy for some time & as Richoo posted..might not be true..

Let's wait for October/ Nov & see..If we have to go there no force can stop us...I have always believed in this and Trust me it works.. If you are unsure about certain things, leave on time and chill. .God has some plans for us..

To some it might sound a bit of philosophy but you have no other choice than reading this..)

Cheers !
Vishnu


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Giri vishnu said:


> Hi Rose, Yes, makes sense for us to concentrate on the current job with that also not to loose hope. Aust has been acting crazy for some time & as Richoo posted..might not be true.. Let's wait for October/ Nov & see..If we have to go there no force can stop us...I have always believed in this and Trust me it works.. If you are unsure about certain things, leave on time and chill. .God has some plans for us.. To some it might sound a bit of philosophy but you have no other choice than reading this..) Cheers ! Vishnu


That's true Vishnu. Wait patiently is out only option. 
I can see you have done your medical and pcc in your signature. You applied 190 for ACT? Good luck

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Nopes I did not apply, my IELTS was not matching buddy..


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Giri vishnu said:


> Nopes I did not apply, my IELTS was not matching buddy..


I've seen some guys were interested in applying for NT nomination few days ago. 
Have you guys got any good news ? Please stay connected. Atleast we can know the situation. Good luck everyone

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## richoo87 (Sep 14, 2013)

Black_Rose said:


> I've seen some guys were interested in applying for NT nomination few days ago.
> Have you guys got any good news ? Please stay connected. Atleast we can know the situation. Good luck everyone
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Hello,

Actually one of an agent in Dubai said that HR occupation being on hold for another 6 months etc for States sponsorship. Anyways lets see or else is there any one who have applied for NT ? is it really difficult to get 190 visa for NT ?

Regards,
Reshma


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

If it is 6 Months, it is really scary..


----------



## faysal (Aug 18, 2014)

Garry2684 said:


> Hi Black Rose,
> 
> Do not say that dear.. Be hopeful.. what I understand is that DIBP came under a lot of pressure in early 2014 because they exhausted their visas for 190 category and had to put people on hold untill 1 July 2014. They learned from this and did not want to repeat it this year and hence, they have probably planned to control it at the state level itself. If states issue less SS, certainly, they will have less pile up. Since July 1, 2014 DIBP has been steadily clearing all the backlog and now we have noticed that DIBP is slowly advancing to cases of 190 lodged in June'14.
> 
> ...


Hello Garry
Congratulations! 

and I take this Garry's reply as the best motivating answer. though I have now applied to NT for EOI but hoping other states to open HRA:fingerscrossed:. 

__________________
ANZSCO Code: 223111 (HR Professional (HR Advisor)): IELTS: 07-June-2014: L:8.5, R:8.0, W:7.0, S:7.5 | Vet Online: 13 Dec'13| Vet Positive: 22-May-2014| EOI Lodged: 30-June-2014 |


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

richoo87 said:


> Hello, Actually one of an agent in Dubai said that HR occupation being on hold for another 6 months etc for States sponsorship. Anyways lets see or else is there any one who have applied for NT ? is it really difficult to get 190 visa for NT ? Regards, Reshma


That's a scary news. However we have seen a guy HopingHRA got NT nomination few days back which is a hope. Let's hope for the best 
Btw have you applied for NT nomination?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Sanazeh (Dec 28, 2013)

Black_Rose said:


> I've seen some guys were interested in applying for NT nomination few days ago.
> Have you guys got any good news ? Please stay connected. Atleast we can know the situation. Good luck everyone
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


I finally sent my application last night. How soon should I expect an acknowlegedment from them? I sent all the documents attached in an email to [email protected]. Hope this was the right way to do this.

Regards,
Sana


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Sanazeh said:


> I finally sent my application last night. How soon should I expect an acknowlegedment from them? I sent all the documents attached in an email to [email protected]. Hope this was the right way to do this. Regards, Sana


You should get a acknowledge email by 2 weeks. Btw did you get any email from nt just after sending the email last night? 

Anyway good luck 

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## richoo87 (Sep 14, 2013)

Black_Rose said:


> That's a scary news. However we have seen a guy HopingHRA got NT nomination few days back which is a hope. Let's hope for the best
> Btw have you applied for NT nomination?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Hi Black rose,

I have not applied yet. Just figuring out the funds to show in order to proceed with application.

Regards,
Reshma


----------



## Sanazeh (Dec 28, 2013)

Black_Rose said:


> You should get a acknowledge email by 2 weeks. Btw did you get any email from nt just after sending the email last night?
> 
> Anyway good luck
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


I didnt get any automated response. This is why I am wondering whether I applied it the right way or not :/


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

richoo87 said:


> Hi Black rose, I have not applied yet. Just figuring out the funds to show in order to proceed with application. Regards, Reshma


Ohhoo hope you can apply soooon.
good luck

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Sanazeh said:


> I didnt get any automated response. This is why I am wondering whether I applied it the right way or not :/


Check your sent item. If it's sent than it should be ok.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## aj_ferns (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi Guys,
I have a query..not related to the occupation.. but to IELTS..was not sure where to post it..but really trust the advice of the seniors here so asking in this forum

I gv my IELTS on 16th Aug and my results were L-9, R-9, W-7, S- 8.5, O-8.5 

I was aiming for 8 in each. I knw definitely that i had written much better than the 7 I got. I initially thought of going in for a reval for the writing scores..but I read that if there is a difference of 2 points in the individual modules.. they are double checked to make sure.

Anyways i was thinking of giving the IELTS another shot to increase my overall points.

My question is if u give IELTS multiple times have u to submit the latest score while lodging EOI or u can submit the best among them?

Can anyone pls guide....would appreciate ur inputs.

Thanks,
AJ


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi AJ, to me your score looks great !

If you still want to reattempt, then you can..

You can submit the best score you have, with no mandate to only submit the latest one..


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Richoo- I checked with my agent & they have no such news for state not opening the occu for next 6 months..


----------



## aarthi.kasi (Jul 30, 2011)

Sanazeh said:


> I didnt get any automated response. This is why I am wondering whether I applied it the right way or not :/


Hi Sana
I submitted my EOI for NT yesterday as well . Didnt get an automated repsonse either. There was no bounce back message notifying undelivery so assuming it reached.

Keeping fingers crossed. 

The funny part is I have mixed feelings about NT  . I desperately want Australia but not sure about the NT part.....

what is everyone feeling about NT?

Aarthi


----------



## faysal (Aug 18, 2014)

aarthi.kasi said:


> Hi Sana
> I submitted my EOI for NT yesterday as well . Didnt get an automated repsonse either. There was no bounce back message notifying undelivery so assuming it reached.
> 
> Keeping fingers crossed.
> ...



Same here, not very enthusiastic about NT, have applied though. quite a few facts that make you think twice, an overall population of 250K only, weather, no winters at all , not sure if there are enough opportunities, ... 
NSW will publish the revised list on Oct 1, my consultant is very positive and thinks they will offer HRA this time, lets see :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Guys any update from NT ?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Sanazeh (Dec 28, 2013)

aarthi.kasi said:


> Hi Sana
> I submitted my EOI for NT yesterday as well . Didnt get an automated repsonse either. There was no bounce back message notifying undelivery so assuming it reached.
> 
> Keeping fingers crossed.
> ...


Hi Aarthi!

The same happened with me. Initially my email had some problem being sent out. Later I checked it was actually gone and was there in my sent items. No bounce back, no automated response. So I just hope it got through.

I felt the same when I started NT, I was really in two minds at that time. Though I am much more excited about it now, I joined a few facebook groups and talked to some people there. They all have been really nice so far! Also, I get to read about their daily life through those groups, which also sound exciting. It is the lifestyle I'd actually want for myself. Laid-back, no rush, lots of beaches and outdoorsy activities! I will definitely be sad if NT doesnt work out..

Goodluck! Lets keep each other posted for whatever happens! 

Regards,
Sana


----------



## smriti saini (Aug 21, 2014)

Hi Sana,

what is the name of that group?

Regards,
Smriti




Sanazeh said:


> Hi Aarthi!
> 
> The same happened with me. Initially my email had some problem being sent out. Later I checked it was actually gone and was there in my sent items. No bounce back, no automated response. So I just hope it got through.
> 
> ...


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

I also sent application to NT 

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Sanazeh (Dec 28, 2013)

Black_Rose said:


> I also sent application to NT
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Cool! Have you re-applied?


----------



## Sanazeh (Dec 28, 2013)

smriti saini said:


> Hi Sana,
> 
> what is the name of that group?
> 
> ...


Smriti,

I have joined Social Darwinites and Darwin-NT jobs

Regards,
Sana


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Sanazeh said:


> Cool! Have you re-applied?


Yea not applied though in Simple I requested them to reconsider. Appeal  May be They would be pissed off and won't reply at all.


----------



## Sanazeh (Dec 28, 2013)

Black_Rose said:


> Yea not applied though in Simple I requested them to reconsider. Appeal  May be They would be pissed off and won't reply at all.


Goodluck!  No harm trying your luck!!


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Sanazeh said:


> Goodluck!  No harm trying your luck!!


Ya let's see what NT does. Share with us whenever you get acknowledgement email from NT.

Regards


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Guys, as per my agent..there is no tentative date from any state other than ACT for Feb' 15..

Not sure what will happen..If anyone has any other update..do share..


----------



## faysal (Aug 18, 2014)

Hello Everyone, 

NT has acknowledged my request and their response time is mentioned as 3 weeks, lets see. ALSO, read this 

"Occupation List
1 October 2014
NSW Skilled Occupations List: based on proposed calendar here, be aware that NSW list may be open on 1st October until 1000 application limit is reached (and this migth be just for few hours)."

any suggestions??? this window of few hours would it be tomorrow or on Oct 14th when they would take in applications? of course only if they are going to offer HRA :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Sanazeh (Dec 28, 2013)

faysal said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> NT has acknowledged my request and their response time is mentioned as 3 weeks, lets see. ALSO, read this
> 
> ...


Goodluck Faysal! Keep us posted with whatever you hear from them! I got my acknowledgment on Monday too. Exactly after 3 working days.


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Giri vishnu said:


> Guys, as per my agent..there is no tentative date from any state other than ACT for Feb' 15.. Not sure what will happen..If anyone has any other update..do share..


 Your agent no good  Nsw updating tomorrow OR anytime in October ( how come your agent don't know such vital information ) But Let's see if they include HRA  Regards


----------



## faysal (Aug 18, 2014)

Black_Rose said:


> Your agent no good
> Nsw updating tomorrow. But Let's see if they include HRA
> 
> Regards


Hey Black Rose
last time, in July, they closed within hours of publishing their list, so hopefully they offer HRA this time the window again will be quite narrow. Any suggestions???


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

faysal said:


> Hey Black Rose last time, in July, they closed within hours of publishing their list, so hopefully they offer HRA this time the window again will be quite narrow. Any suggestions???


They will update the new list within few hours and probably open from 14th October so don't sleep on that day until you submit your app. Good luck

Regards


----------



## smriti saini (Aug 21, 2014)

Hi,
Whats the link to follow for NSW occupation list.....Pls suggest.

Regards,
Smriti Saini


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

smriti saini said:


> Hi, Whats the link to follow for NSW occupation list.....Pls suggest. Regards, Smriti Saini


Everything in here. 

http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/live-and-work-in-nsw/visa-and-migration/skilled-sponsored-migration

Regards


----------



## aarthi.kasi (Jul 30, 2011)

Sanazeh said:


> Goodluck Faysal! Keep us posted with whatever you hear from them! I got my acknowledgment on Monday too. Exactly after 3 working days.


Hi Sana
I too got my acknowledgement this morning from NT.

Regards


----------



## aarthi.kasi (Jul 30, 2011)

Black_Rose said:


> Everything in here.
> 
> Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW
> 
> Regards


Hi Blackrose,

Did u get an acknowledgement for your re-appeal with NT?


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

aarthi.kasi said:


> Hi Blackrose, Did u get an acknowledgement for your re-appeal with NT?


Sad but true ...Not yet . Hehe 'May be they didn't counted me as a applicant 
Good luck everyone.

Regards


----------



## aarthi.kasi (Jul 30, 2011)

Black_Rose said:


> Sad but true ...Not yet . Hehe 'May be they didn't counted me as a applicant
> Good luck everyone.
> 
> Regards


hmm, most likely they saw your email but they must be waiting to review it. Good luck!

On a diff note, please throw some light on NSW. 

I have 2 thoughts , rather 2 fears 


In case, a miracle happens and HR Adviser opens for NSW, Can I change the EOI and apply for NSW?....But,I have just submitted my EOI for NT  What happens?


After applying to NSW , what if they reject , can we go back to NT? ( ofcourse , surely to be rejected again bcos it will be obvious to them that we have returned begging 

Oh what sad state of affairs for HR advisers!


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

aarthi.kasi said:


> hmm, most likely they saw your email but they must be waiting to review it. Good luck! On a diff note, please throw some light on NSW. I have 2 thoughts , rather 2 fears  [*]In case, a miracle happens and HR Adviser opens for NSW, Can I change the EOI and apply for NSW?....But,I have just submitted my EOI for NT  What happens? [*]After applying to NSW , what if they reject , can we go back to NT? ( ofcourse , surely to be rejected again bcos it will be obvious to them that we have returned begging  Oh what sad state of affairs for HR advisers!


Yes sure. As far I know NT don't want you to choose only NT in your EOI so you can choose all state or NSW as preferred state now. If NSW turns up than stick to it also as well as NT. Let's see what NSW brings tomorrow. If they open HRA than we will have a board meeting afterward 

Regards


----------



## aarthi.kasi (Jul 30, 2011)

Black_Rose said:


> Yes sure. As far I know NT don't want you to choose only NT in your EOI so you can choose all state or NSW as preferred state now. If NSW turns up than stick to it also as well as NT. Let's see what NSW brings tomorrow. If they open HRA than we will have a board meeting afterward
> 
> Regards


Hi
Has there been any update? Have I missed anything? I didnt find any so was making sure that I am not lost

Regards


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

aarthi.kasi said:


> Hi Has there been any update? Have I missed anything? I didnt find any so was making sure that I am not lost Regards


No they placed a hold on it till mid October. Some saying they will release new occupational list in this Friday. According to their site estimated date showing as mid October.

Regards


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

14th October to be precise is the Date now..


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

All, something urgent here..My agent says no occupation will be added to NSW list, infact they will close occupations which have already reached the limit..

So what he wants to say HR will not be there in this new list?

Is he correct or I am missin something.. It is killing me..


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Giri vishnu said:


> All, something urgent here..My agent says no occupation will be added to NSW list, infact they will close occupations which have already reached the limit.. So what he wants to say HR will not be there in this new list? Is he correct or I am missin something.. It is killing me..


This is injustice my dear. Why would HRA suffer like this 

I want NT. I don't want fast life in Melbourne Sydney or Perth, I want to play with crocodile, sleep in beach, ride hills, long drive in dessert... still NT don't realize my urge  
Any suggestion for me ?

Regards


----------



## j0wna (Sep 3, 2014)

Hi everyone. New here, just recently got my positive skills assessment as HRA. Planning to lodge my EOI as soon as possible. I would like to join this very friendly & helpful community.


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

j0wna said:


> Hi everyone. New here, just recently got my positive skills assessment as HRA. Planning to lodge my EOI as soon as possible. I would like to join this very friendly & helpful community.


Welcome. You can introduce yourself a bit. We'd love to know 

Regards


----------



## j0wna (Sep 3, 2014)

Thanks blackrose. I'm from the Philippines but currently working in Saudi Arabia. I just got positive assessment a few days ago and now thinking of what to do next. Haven't even lodge an EOI yet. How's the current situation for us these days?


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

j0wna said:


> Thanks blackrose. I'm from the Philippines but currently working in Saudi Arabia. I just got positive assessment a few days ago and now thinking of what to do next. Haven't even lodge an EOI yet. How's the current situation for us these days?


You can apply to NT. Good luck. 
Btw, is getting a Canadian job offer from pailip easy? I've seen lots of people from there applying for PnP in canada with Canadian job offer. I wonder how. 

Regards


----------



## j0wna (Sep 3, 2014)

Not really. It's just that there are agencies there that are arranging job offers already. Of course some are not legit but most are. NT sounds difficult. I hope other states open. But truthfully, NT is getting more desirable.


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

j0wna said:


> Not really. It's just that there are agencies there that are arranging job offers already. Of course some are not legit but most are. NT sounds difficult. I hope other states open. But truthfully, NT is getting more desirable.


I'd really love to become a territorian but they don't sponsor me.

Regards


----------



## j0wna (Sep 3, 2014)

I don't understand. They didn't approve your SS request? Why? if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

j0wna said:


> I don't understand. They didn't approve your SS request? Why? if you don't mind me asking.


They said my skill is not what they are looking for. 

Regards


----------



## j0wna (Sep 3, 2014)

How is that possible if you've got a positive assessment? Don't we all have the same set of skills? What are your specialties? I honestly don't understand that reason at all. Sorry if I'm asking too much.


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

j0wna said:


> How is that possible if you've got a positive assessment? Don't we all have the same set of skills? What are your specialties? I honestly don't understand that reason at all. Sorry if I'm asking too much.


Honestly, I also don't have any idea what they want but I guess it's just a set format of refusal they send to everyone. You can have a try. Good Luck

Regards


----------



## faysal (Aug 18, 2014)

NSW has shared the list for October intake and unfortunately they haven't offered HRA, sad but true. :ballchain::ballchain::ballchain:


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Very good that NSW suspended ICT occupation. Those occupation eat up all the quota man. Still hundred of thousands ICTian begging inland for a decent job.

Regards


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

Black_Rose said:


> Very good that NSW suspended ICT occupation. Those occupation eat up all the quota man. Still hundred of thousands ICTian begging inland for a decent job.
> 
> Regards


How come this is good news for HRA professionals? did NSW replaced ICT with HRA in october list ?


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Guys, let us post concrete news here..List which is out is not the final list..that is the list which has excluded occup..not added

Faisal- How you sure the new list is out & HRA is not there?

Any update, if they will add HRA or no?


----------



## Citygood (Jul 11, 2014)

j0wna said:


> Not really. It's just that there are agencies there that are arranging job offers already. Of course some are not legit but most are. NT sounds difficult. I hope other states open. But truthfully, NT is getting more desirable.


Does anyone know if NT has granted any SS for HRA in the past? I just got my assessment and it was positive. Wondering if I should sumbit EOI to NT or wait for other States to open this position? The problem is, I can wait too long as next year my age will exceed the age band with marks which means I will not be able to submit anymore.


----------



## padmakarrao (Jul 21, 2014)

Hi All, i dont know if this is of any use, but still sharing what i saw. Victoria has opened Human Resource Manager as one of its occupation on 1st October. They are asking for 5 years of experience. Just check if anyone of you may be able to apply for this.


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi Padma- As we are under HR Advisor..not sure if we can apply for the same..though my experience is 8 yrs.



Thanks
Vishnu


----------



## padmakarrao (Jul 21, 2014)

Yes, i know that, this would mean you will have to undergo a new skill assessment, which may take 3 months again. And by that time God knows if this occupancy still stays.


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Correct..It is more like a game of gamble now...)


----------



## Citygood (Jul 11, 2014)

My agent told me not to go for HRM as he said that AIM have very straigh and high requirements for assessing the position. Even I have been a manager for 10 years, I wasnt suggested to try with AIM. Now, seems to be hopeless as NT is not likely to extend any sponsor for this posistion.


----------



## valsanail (Jun 2, 2014)

I remember a forum member recently been sponsored by NT, though for 489. So why do you say that NT does not sponsor?


----------



## faysal (Aug 18, 2014)

Giri vishnu said:


> Guys, let us post concrete news here..List which is out is not the final list..that is the list which has excluded occup..not added
> 
> Faisal- How you sure the new list is out & HRA is not there?
> 
> Any update, if they will add HRA or no?


Giri"
I wish this not to be true, you can see the details on their website where it is mentioned that the updated list is there and the intake will start from Oct 22,

October 2014 intake - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW

October 2014 intake

NSW nomination 190 visa
Important Information: Opening date and time for October 2014 intake NSW Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) program and updated NSW Skilled Occupations List

NSW is pleased to announce that the October 2014 intake for the Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) program will open on 22nd of October at 10:00, Australian Eastern Standard time (UTC+10). This intake will be open for 1,000 applications...

I'd like to keep my hopes alive, please do let me know if there is a revised list coming.


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Faysal- I agree to the above, but it can not be the final list, may be the modified version..

They need HR's as like other occup..may be they will come with final draft..Atleast I am pinning my hopes..


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Giri vishnu said:


> Faysal- I agree to the above, but it can not be the final list, may be the modified version.. They need HR's as like other occup..may be they will come with final draft..Atleast I am pinning my hopes..


Have you got any NT update ?

Regards


----------



## sanjuz (Nov 11, 2013)

*Ielts*

Appeared second time for IELTS (GT) and disappoint with the result

L - 6
R - 4.5
W - 6.5
S - 6

Will appear again in Jan 2015.

I think my occupation and Score never gonna help me.

Guys I am bit confuse, Should I try again as even practice hard may I got 6 in each but still no chances of Nomination.

Is there any hope for HR advisers with 6 Bands


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

sanjuz said:


> Appeared second time for IELTS (GT) and disappoint with the result L - 6 R - 4.5 W - 6.5 S - 6 Will appear again in Jan 2015. I think my occupation and Score never gonna help me. Guys I am bit confuse, Should I try again as even practice hard may I got 6 in each but still no chances of Nomination. Is there any hope for HR advisers with 6 Bands


Give more time and practice harder. I think you totally misunderstood the reading part. Its not very hard but tricky. More and more practice will give you desired score. 

there's a chance that ACT will take HRA so don't worry.

Regards


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

sanjuz said:


> Appeared second time for IELTS (GT) and disappoint with the result
> 
> L - 6
> R - 4.5
> ...


Dont give up.. I hv seen people appearing for 5-6 n more times for IELTS for the dream. Aim for 7 each.. something ll surely come up for HR


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Garry2684 said:


> Dont give up.. I hv seen people appearing for 5-6 n more times for IELTS for the dream. Aim for 7 each.. something ll surely come up for HR


Yo Gerry how's everything? You landed up in the Aussiland yet? Don't forget to share update 
Good luck 

Regards


----------



## Garry2684 (Dec 12, 2013)

Hey BR,

Not yet.. Was waiting to sort things out pertaining to Job. Now all is settled. My current organization allowed me to pursue work from home at a lucrative pay rate, so m all set . Will close on the date of my travel shortly.


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Garry2684 said:


> Hey BR, Not yet.. Was waiting to sort things out pertaining to Job. Now all is settled. My current organization allowed me to pursue work from home at a lucrative pay rate, so m all set . Will close on the date of my travel shortly.


Wow that's a great news. Wish you best of luck 

Regards


----------



## Sanazeh (Dec 28, 2013)

Black_Rose said:


> Have you got any NT update ?
> 
> Regards


I dont know about Faysal but I have my outcome. NT turned down my application 

Sigh. The reason is same as yours. I wonder what they are looking for.


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Sanazeh said:


> I dont know about Faysal but I have my outcome. NT turned down my application  Sigh. The reason is same as yours. I wonder what they are looking for.


That's ridiculous. 
Recently a guy got nominated by NT but his occupation was different not HRA. 
That HRA guy claimed recently that he got 489 from NT but can't find any more trance. Do you think he flown to NT already? Lol
I appealed and that's why NT don't even reply my email. What to do ??

Regards


----------



## Sanazeh (Dec 28, 2013)

Black_Rose said:


> That's ridiculous.
> Recently a guy got nominated by NT but his occupation was different not HRA.
> That HRA guy claimed recently that he got 489 from NT but can't find any more trance. Do you think he flown to NT already? Lol
> I appealed and that's why NT don't even reply my email. What to do ??
> ...


I have not bumped into anyone who got a sponsorship from NT in HRA category. Only saw accountants getting the SS. Not sure what their criteria is. I would like to believe it happened for a better reason. ACT, WA or SA may open up their states again for us coming feb/march. We need to be patient.


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Sanazeh said:


> I have not bumped into anyone who got a sponsorship from NT in HRA category. Only saw accountants getting the SS. Not sure what their criteria is. I would like to believe it happened for a better reason. ACT, WA or SA may open up their states again for us coming feb/march. We need to be patient.


I am getting impatient. Greatly restless on Australia. 

Regards


----------



## Sanazeh (Dec 28, 2013)

Black_Rose said:


> I am getting impatient. Greatly restless on Australia.
> 
> Regards


I understand. It had been a highly disappointing day for me too. I feel pretty much lost as I was actually excited about Darwin! I guess we are at a dead end for now.


----------



## valsanail (Jun 2, 2014)

Black_Rose said:


> That's ridiculous.
> Recently a guy got nominated by NT but his occupation was different not HRA.
> That HRA guy claimed recently that he got 489 from NT but can't find any more trance. Do you think he flown to NT already? Lol
> I appealed and that's why NT don't even reply my email. What to do ??
> ...


Dear Black Rose, are you talking about HopingHR? That guy was a 223111 applicant, wasn't he?


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Guys, Honestly waiting till Feb- March is like killing slowly, it's better all the states announce openly they will not take us at all, atleast we can plan something else.

Now, neither we can concentrate on our jobs, not focus elsewhere, all plans are hanging in between..I was pinning my hopes on NSW but seems it has failed us too..


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

valsanail said:


> Dear Black Rose, are you talking about HopingHR? That guy was a 223111 applicant, wasn't he?


Yes he claimed he got nomination from NT. Rarely positive news.

Regards


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Giri vishnu said:


> Guys, Honestly waiting till Feb- March is like killing slowly, it's better all the states announce openly they will not take us at all, atleast we can plan something else. Now, neither we can concentrate on our jobs, not focus elsewhere, all plans are hanging in between..I was pinning my hopes on NSW but seems it has failed us too..



I don't think NSW gonna include HRA. Seems very hard time going on for us. I feel like leaving my job and stay at home. 

Regards


----------



## j0wna (Sep 3, 2014)

hi all, does anybody know what happens if you won't respond to the WA invite? And wgat happens if you do respond to it? Thanks for the help.


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

j0wna said:


> hi all, does anybody know what happens if you won't respond to the WA invite? And wgat happens if you do respond to it? Thanks for the help.


If you don't response than they will not respond aswell. 
Nothing else will happen.

If your occupation under schedule 2 and If you have no job offer in that case if you apply they will refuse straightway.

Regards


----------



## j0wna (Sep 3, 2014)

Black_Rose said:


> If you don't response than they will not respond aswell.
> Nothing else will happen.
> 
> If your occupation under schedule 2 and If you have no job offer in that case if you apply they will refuse straightway.
> ...


Hi Rose. Will there be a chance to apply for SS with WA again if you won't be able to complete the first invite? Or only that one chance?


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

j0wna said:


> Hi Rose. Will there be a chance to apply for SS with WA again if you won't be able to complete the first invite? Or only that one chance?


You need to lodge a new EOI to get invited again from WA.

Regards


----------



## j0wna (Sep 3, 2014)

Black_Rose said:


> You need to lodge a new EOI to get invited again from WA.
> 
> Regards


Thanks very much for your help dear


----------



## SUN9 (Oct 1, 2014)

Sanazeh said:


> I understand. It had been a highly disappointing day for me too. I feel pretty much lost as I was actually excited about Darwin! I guess we are at a dead end for now.


hi, i m a new member from same field but following all of you for last 20 days , can you please let me know how much job experience you have and how much you scored in ielts in each band .


----------



## Sanazeh (Dec 28, 2013)

SUN9 said:


> hi, i m a new member from same field but following all of you for last 20 days , can you please let me know how much job experience you have and how much you scored in ielts in each band .


Hi! I have a total 4 years experience and got IELTS score of minimum 7 in each band.

Thanks,


----------



## Sanazeh (Dec 28, 2013)

Black_Rose said:


> I don't think NSW gonna include HRA. Seems very hard time going on for us. I feel like leaving my job and stay at home.
> 
> Regards


Guys, we are being too pessimistic about this! I am sure NT didn't work out for a good reason. No point of getting there and not being able to work.

This had been a bad year for HRAs, I am sure coming year will be better and we will be the first ones to grab those sponsorship offered by any other state !


----------



## faysal (Aug 18, 2014)

Bad news, as expected NT has turned down the request. back to square 1  
i think we should remain positive for WA to exclude HRA from schedule 2 and add it to Schedule 1. ACT will review in Feb 2015, and NSW in Feb/Mar 2015


----------



## Sanazeh (Dec 28, 2013)

Tough luck! Lets hope ACT opens up HR, even if its in Feb 2015.


----------



## j0wna (Sep 3, 2014)

I don't understand why NT is rejecting HRAs. What's the point of putting it on the list if they will not sponsor anyways.


----------



## Citygood (Jul 11, 2014)

In case NT will reject the sponsorship, can we still apply with other states when they have our job on their lists?


----------



## padmakarrao (Jul 21, 2014)

Citygood said:


> In case NT will reject the sponsorship, can we still apply with other states when they have our job on their lists?


Yes

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## j0wna (Sep 3, 2014)

Has anybody here tried looking for a job in WA? What was your experience? Also, has anybody here submitted their application for the WA SS?


----------



## valsanail (Jun 2, 2014)

j0wna said:


> Has anybody here tried looking for a job in WA? What was your experience? Also, has anybody here submitted their application for the WA SS?


I have asked this question on different forums many times, but no one ever gave a normal response, some just expressed their pessimistic point of view regarding find a job offer, so finally I don't imagine if it is possible, looks like no one succeed in this... BUT anyway as soon as I get my assessment results I will work hard on that issue.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

j0wna said:


> Has anybody here tried looking for a job in WA? What was your experience? Also, has anybody here submitted their application for the WA SS?



There are many agency who will say they can arrange job offer for you. However, I don't think it's a easy game. 

I can share a story with you for your information, my friend who is in Australia on student visa has been offered a job offer to extend his visa and the employer asked for 56 thousands Australian dollar for this ( by installment though ). So you can imagine where inland pupils are struggling, from foreign it won't be so easy. But there is no harm to try. Australian job offer were easy at past but now it's like a rare things to get like NT 190 nomination. Good luck.

Regards


----------



## valsanail (Jun 2, 2014)

Black_Rose said:


> There are many agency who will say they can arrange job offer for you. However, I don't think it's a easy game.
> 
> I can share a story with you for your information, my friend who is in Australia on student visa has been offered a job offer to extend his visa and the employer asked for 56 thousands Australian dollar for this ( by installment though ). So you can imagine where inland pupils are struggling, from foreign it won't be so easy. But there is no harm to try. Australian job offer were easy at past but now it's like a rare things to get like NT 190 nomination. Good luck.
> 
> Regards


Dear Black Rose, could you kindly recommend best job seeking websites?


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

valsanail said:


> Dear Black Rose, could you kindly recommend best job seeking websites?


For-getting job from abroad it's gumtree 

Regards


----------



## aj_ferns (Jul 15, 2014)

Hey Valsanail,
U can try ur luck on the following websites
SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site, www.careerone.com, Job Search | one search. all jobs. Indeed, Jobs, Employment & Careers @ MyCareer. These are the major jobboards. Besides these you will need to register with and make connections with the major recruiting agencies like Hays, Manpower, Michael Page, Robert Chandler, Charter House group etc...

All the best!!





valsanail said:


> Dear Black Rose, could you kindly recommend best job seeking websites?


----------



## aj_ferns (Jul 15, 2014)

valsanail said:


> I have asked this question on different forums many times, but no one ever gave a normal response, some just expressed their pessimistic point of view regarding find a job offer, so finally I don't imagine if it is possible, looks like no one succeed in this... BUT anyway as soon as I get my assessment results I will work hard on that issue.:fingerscrossed:


And this is not a pessimistic, but a realistic point of view...Unless and until you have some very niche skills which are not available in plenty eg..Geophysics, arborists, specific oil n mining engineering, etc..ur chances of getting a job in OZ from off shore are next to none..unless ofcourse Lady Luck is smiling upon u

The majority who have succeeded in getting a job in Australia from off shore are there on the temporary Business visa i.e 457 visa. It is estimated that there over 100 K workers currently on the 457 there. But these are majorly employed in the construction, mining, manufacturing, food services and healthcare industries...and a small percentage in the ICT vertical. 

Hope I hv given you some perspective


----------



## j0wna (Sep 3, 2014)

Thank you all for your very informative response. Surely it will be very hard, but I guess there will be no harm trying. At least to try until the deadline of submission for the WA SS. 

Thanks rose for sharing the story, thanks aj for the jobsites - will really help a lot. Goodluck to us valsanail! May luck shine upon us!


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

So as NSW does not have our Occupation..what shall be the next plan?

Which state do we we have now which can help us?


----------



## SUN9 (Oct 1, 2014)

hello everyone, can you guys tell what exactly the refusal statement/reason you all got from NT.as i am also very worried as we are all sailing on the same Boat 
regards


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

SUN9 said:


> hello everyone, can you guys tell what exactly the refusal statement/reason you all got from NT.as i am also very worried as we are all sailing on the same Boat regards


It says you got no experience and skills related to HR that NT wants.

Regards


----------



## aarthi.kasi (Jul 30, 2011)

Black_Rose said:


> It says you got no experience and skills related to HR that NT wants.
> 
> Regards


mine says the same thing....below is the response in detail....

The General Skilled Migration Program is designed to provide Australian employers with a skilled, job ready work force. The many changes that were made to the national and state specific scheme requirements recently for a number of occupations are focused on improving the employment outcome for people who come to Australia as skilled independent and sponsored migrants. Due to an influx of applications with certain occupations, this Department undertakes extensive employment market research and consults with Northern Territory employers in the relevant industry in the assessment process. This is designed to determine the employment prospects of the various applicants for sponsorship and to ensure that those applicants who are sponsored meet the Northern Territory employers' needs. Consultations with the relevant industry in the Northern Territory indicated that employers are seeking professionals who have specific skills set and experience that would make him/her employable in the Northern Territory. Your client’s skills and experience related to your nominated occupation Human Resource Adviser 223111 are not in line with NT employer’s needs. Therefore, your client’s application has not been certified and is now closed. The Case Officer’s decision is final and no further correspondence will be carried out related to this application.


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

aarthi.kasi said:


> mine says the same thing....below is the response in detail.... The General Skilled Migration Program is designed to provide Australian employers with a skilled, job ready work force. The many changes that were made to the national and state specific scheme requirements recently for a number of occupations are focused on improving the employment outcome for people who come to Australia as skilled independent and sponsored migrants. Due to an influx of applications with certain occupations, this Department undertakes extensive employment market research and consults with Northern Territory employers in the relevant industry in the assessment process. This is designed to determine the employment prospects of the various applicants for sponsorship and to ensure that those applicants who are sponsored meet the Northern Territory employers' needs. Consultations with the relevant industry in the Northern Territory indicated that employers are seeking professionals who have specific skills set and experience that would make him/her employable in the Northern Territory. Your client&#146;s skills and experience related to your nominated occupation Human Resource Adviser 223111 are not in line with NT employer&#146;s needs. Therefore, your client&#146;s application has not been certified and is now closed. The Case Officer&#146;s decision is final and no further correspondence will be carried out related to this application.


That's the same reply they give to everyone.

Regards


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Aarthi, sad to know they rejected your plea also..

But I fail to understand why is NT doing it? Don't they require HR Folks?


----------



## SUN9 (Oct 1, 2014)

Black_Rose said:


> It says you got no experience and skills related to HR that NT wants.
> 
> Regards


Thank you. Then they should depute separate assessing body other than vetassess. 
Regards


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

Giri vishnu said:


> Aarthi, sad to know they rejected your plea also..
> 
> But I fail to understand why is NT doing it? Don't they require HR Folks?


Locals take lot of intetest in this profession so unlike technical roles there is no shortage of HR professionals. for HR every company prefer those who grew up in Australia and is well versed with the local traditions.


----------



## smriti saini (Aug 21, 2014)

Guyz anyone who applied for 223112 - RC for NT and application got rejected. 
After rejection do you get visa fees refund?

Thanks!


----------



## Sanazeh (Dec 28, 2013)

smriti saini said:


> Guyz anyone who applied for 223112 - RC for NT and application got rejected.
> After rejection do you get visa fees refund?
> 
> Thanks!


Smriti, there is no fee for applying to NT's Sponsorship.


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks Danav, but that is illogical on their part. 

If that is the case why opening HR occupation at all if they prefer locals..

And if they open this occu, it implies they are calling other nationals who can bring their best practices..But as you are already there you know better, one of my friend ( HR) who reached Perth sometime back could grab a job in 2 months..

And another reached Sydney, she got one in 2 Months with a good brand, I checked with her, and she did not concur to the above may be because she is in PR & Marketing..

It is unfortunate for HR Fraternity & honestly I am in a fix what next?

Thanks
Vishnu


----------



## smriti saini (Aug 21, 2014)

Sana,
Did you apply for RC- 223112???




Sanazeh said:


> Smriti, there is no fee for applying to NT's Sponsorship.


----------



## richoo87 (Sep 14, 2013)

Oh Guys, thats sad news, was thinking to apply for NT  now what do we do ?

Regards,
Reshma


----------



## SUN9 (Oct 1, 2014)

hello everyone can you please share your work experience in the relevant field because as far as i know, an applicant should have minimum five years experience to be eligible for NT.


----------



## Ferdoes (Aug 9, 2014)

Giri vishnu said:


> Aarthi, sad to know they rejected your plea also..
> 
> But I fail to understand why is NT doing it? Don't they require HR Folks?


Now what state is for HRA? If NT is rejected HRA than we don't have any hope?


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

How long we need to wait for Australia to include HRA in all state?
Patience has it's own limit 

Regards


----------



## Ferdoes (Aug 9, 2014)

Black_Rose said:


> How long we need to wait for Australia to include HRA in all state?
> Patience has it's own limit
> 
> Regards


Hi BR

Now I am going to choose another profession from OCC and want to submit for assessment. I am so much worried & confused what I can I do? If Job responsibilities are matching with MY HR responsibilities than can I apply for that profession? As my position is Assistant Manager Of Hr but I choose new profession position is manager, than is there any problem? Or Do you think that there is hope to open HRA on other state. I saw that NT is rejected most of the applicant of HRA. HRA is perfect matching with my recent Job. I wish that every state will open it soon.

Thanks & Regards

Ferdoes
======


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Ferdoes said:


> Hi BR Now I am going to choose another profession from OCC and want to submit for assessment. I am so much worried & confused what I can I do? If Job responsibilities are matching with MY HR responsibilities than can I apply for that profession? As my position is Assistant Manager Of Hr but I choose new profession position is manager, than is there any problem? Or Do you think that there is hope to open HRA on other state. I saw that NT is rejected most of the applicant of HRA. HRA is perfect matching with my recent Job. I wish that every state will open it soon. Thanks & Regards Ferdoes ======


No problem, you can go for it. But my concern is HR Manager is also only available in Victoria and they not nominate that much, in other word they are very selective. Look if your duties matches with such occupation which is in SOL and also widely available in many states. Child care centre manager could be an option depending your job duties. Good luck

Regards


----------



## valsanail (Jun 2, 2014)

Black_Rose said:


> No problem, you can go for it. But my concern is HR Manager is also only available in Victoria and they not nominate that much, in other word they are very selective. Look if your duties matches with such occupation which is in SOL and also widely available in many states. Child care centre manager could be an option depending your job duties. Good luck
> 
> Regards


dear black rose, my job is also at a child care center as a hra, but this doesn't let me apply as a child care center manager, coz as per ANZSCO Child Care Centre manager has more roles to play in company, doesn't he?


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

valsanail said:


> dear black rose, my job is also at a child care center as a hra, but this doesn't let me apply as a child care center manager, coz as per ANZSCO Child Care Centre manager has more roles to play in company, doesn't he?


Yes, you can check the ANZSCO job description. Good luck

Regards


----------



## Ferdoes (Aug 9, 2014)

Black_Rose said:


> No problem, you can go for it. But my concern is HR Manager is also only available in Victoria and they not nominate that much, in other word they are very selective. Look if your duties matches with such occupation which is in SOL and also widely available in many states. Child care centre manager could be an option depending your job duties. Good luck
> 
> Regards


Hi BR

Thanks for your reply but my job description isn't match with Child care center manager. I am so much worried don't know are they (State) ever open HRA occupation for other nations. Do you know is there any possibility to declare another occupation list recently before July. Think that NT also close it from their list asap, than our last hope will leave. What we will do?

Thanks

Ferdoes

========


----------



## j0wna (Sep 3, 2014)

Hi all. How's everybody? Does anyone here have strong family ties in WA and have tried to use that point to override the contract requirement for the schedule 2? Hope to hear from you all. Regards.


----------



## Ferdoes (Aug 9, 2014)

Hi All,

Is there any update of NT applicant of HRA, who got positive result from NT recently? Or waiting for NT result?

want to apply but last days after viewed NT result I just stuck myself specially after read out Aarthi's message of rejection from NT.

Ferdoes

===========


----------



## aarthi.kasi (Jul 30, 2011)

Ferdoes said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Is there any update of NT applicant of HRA, who got positive result from NT recently? Or waiting for NT result?
> 
> ...


Hi ferdoes,
Dont get disheartened by someone else's rejection. Each of our luck may be different. Make sure you have an impressive resume. What I understood was that, they are checking with possible employers the prospect of employment based on our resumes. This is my assumption though. Nevertheless, It wouldnt hurt to review your resume once again and make sure that it is written professionally before you submit.
If you meet all criteria for applying to NT, then go ahead. What do you have to loose? rather, what do you have to gain by waiting without applying?

Good Luck!


----------



## Ferdoes (Aug 9, 2014)

aarthi.kasi said:


> Hi ferdoes,
> Dont get disheartened by someone else's rejection. Each of our luck may be different. Make sure you have an impressive resume. What I understood was that, they are checking with possible employers the prospect of employment based on our resumes. This is my assumption though. Nevertheless, It wouldnt hurt to review your resume once again and make sure that it is written professionally before you submit.
> If you meet all criteria for applying to NT, then go ahead. What do you have to loose? rather, what do you have to gain by waiting without applying?
> 
> Good Luck!


Hi Aarthi

Thanks for your encouragement & advise to apply NT, review my resume properly. Actually I don't yet apply for full assessment to vetassess. My Job responsibilities are as HR & Admin both, so I could able to apply on different occupation also which is covered with my job description. I just get positive assessment from advisory service of vetassess. when I prepared my docs than HRA wasn't a thread occupation. I am confused am I submit for full assessment on HRA or wait if any other state open on this occupation. or select other occupation & send for full assessment. HRA is the most preferable job for me. ????!!!!!!

Thanks 

Ferdoes

==========


----------



## richoo87 (Sep 14, 2013)

*NZ*

Hi Guys,

Has anyone tried New Zealand ?. They use the same occupation code.

Regards,
Reshma


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Hey what's going in here. Anyone got visa? 

Regards


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Hey Black Rose- I am awaiting some states to open up our occu..seems wait will take more time.

Guys, if anyone gets info on the same, post all, seems the agents have slept too..)


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Giri vishnu said:


> Hey Black Rose- I am awaiting some states to open up our occu..seems wait will take more time. Guys, if anyone gets info on the same, post all, seems the agents have slept too..)


That time you hand over their fees they starts their sleep but applicant never sleep 
No problem we have to stay in the cue for the next intake 

Regards


----------



## Ferdoes (Aug 9, 2014)

aarthi.kasi said:


> Hi ferdoes,
> Dont get disheartened by someone else's rejection. Each of our luck may be different. Make sure you have an impressive resume. What I understood was that, they are checking with possible employers the prospect of employment based on our resumes. This is my assumption though. Nevertheless, It wouldnt hurt to review your resume once again and make sure that it is written professionally before you submit.
> If you meet all criteria for applying to NT, then go ahead. What do you have to loose? rather, what do you have to gain by waiting without applying?
> 
> Good Luck!


Hi Aarthi

I have another question to you, are your job responsibilities of resume & required job responsibilities of HRA that mentioned by ANZCO were different. Would you pls share your experience.

Thanks
Ferdoes
========


----------



## aarthi.kasi (Jul 30, 2011)

Ferdoes said:


> Hi Aarthi
> 
> I have another question to you, are your job responsibilities of resume & required job responsibilities of HRA that mentioned by ANZCO were different. Would you pls share your experience.
> 
> ...


No , Not different at all. Infact my resume was built based on what I had sent to VETASSES in order NOT to miss any single detail


----------



## Ferdoes (Aug 9, 2014)

aarthi.kasi said:


> No , Not different at all. Infact my resume was built based on what I had sent to VETASSES in order NOT to miss any single detail


Hi Aarthi,

I think that NT don't want HRA from others county. if this is true than why they don't close this occupation. Is there any hope to open recently any more state without NT.

After your result I just hold my processing.

what is your plan now?

Thanks

Ferdoes


----------



## aarthi.kasi (Jul 30, 2011)

Ferdoes said:


> Hi Aarthi,
> 
> I think that NT don't want HRA from others county. if this is true than why they don't close this occupation. Is there any hope to open recently any more state without NT.
> 
> ...


hi
To be honest, I have no plan now  , but to wait patiently. I am assuming and HOPING that things might change by jan next year. Because the truth is, we have NO choice 
Banking on the OZ dream , I had parked aside a lot of plans in my life , I have resumed those now and Im trying to get on with life and trying to make the things worthwhile for myself right now.


----------



## Ferdoes (Aug 9, 2014)

aarthi.kasi said:


> hi
> To be honest, I have no plan now  , but to wait patiently. I am assuming and HOPING that things might change by jan next year. Because the truth is, we have NO choice
> Banking on the OZ dream , I had parked aside a lot of plans in my life , I have resumed those now and Im trying to get on with life and trying to make the things worthwhile for myself right now.



Hi

we have only one option that is Waiting for the new change.

Hope every state make a positive change for HRA on next year.

I pray for you that your OZ dream is coming true... Best of luck.

Ferdoes


----------



## j0wna (Sep 3, 2014)

Hi all. for the people who have submitted for NT SS. How many job ads did you include? 

Appreciate the help. Thanks.


----------



## Rish.M (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi all,

I am a newbie,and would like to inquire the following :

1.What courses or qualification is considered as relevant while applying for HRA code?

2.If the education is not relevant then an applicant must have 3yrs experience in the HR field in the last 5 yrs and If the education is relevant then only 1yr experience post completion of education. Is this understanding correct ?

Please advise seniors.

Thanks a ton
Rish


----------



## Ferdoes (Aug 9, 2014)

Rish.M said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am a newbie,and would like to inquire the following :
> 
> ...


Yes, your understanding is perfect.


----------



## Rish.M (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi Ferdoes,

Thanks for the confirmation.

Also would like to check , do you happen to know what qualifications(education courses) are considered as relevant to apply for HRA code.

Thanx
Rish


----------



## Ferdoes (Aug 9, 2014)

Rish.M said:


> Hi Ferdoes,
> 
> Thanks for the confirmation.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Human Resource Management subject is highly relevant with HRA.

My education background was on Management & I have total 6 years Experienced on HR profession. What is your academic background? & what was your course duration? & Experience ?


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Any news fellow Human resource advisors ? 

Regards


----------



## Rish.M (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi Ferdoes,

Well....I have a Bachelors in Science(CBZ-Life Science) and 1yr experiernce in HR as Office Manager. So my understanding from what I have researched so far is that I complete 3yrs in my work experience and then apply. 
OR

If I choose to do a Graduate Diploma in HR(1yr course) then after course completion I should have addtional 1 yr work expierence in HR to be eligible to apply for the HRA code.

So either ways its 3yrs wait again. :noidea:

Am I correct so far Ferdoes?

Thanks
Rish


----------



## Ferdoes (Aug 9, 2014)

Rish.M said:


> Hi Ferdoes,
> 
> Well....I have a Bachelors in Science(CBZ-Life Science) and 1yr experiernce in HR as Office Manager. So my understanding from what I have researched so far is that I complete 3yrs in my work experience and then apply.
> OR
> ...


Hi,

as far my knowledge your understanding is correct. If your subject isn't relevant with your Job than after post graduate you have to have at least 3 years experience on relevant field. If you do a graduate degree on Diploma your assessment will be good to get positive assessment.

I Think its better for you to wait for some years.


----------



## Ferdoes (Aug 9, 2014)

Black_Rose said:


> Any news fellow Human resource advisors ?
> 
> Regards


Hi BR

Tomorrow never dies. So it will come on any tomorrow. Every one just stuck for opening HRA on all of the state.


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Ferdoes said:


> Hi BR Tomorrow never dies. So it will come on any tomorrow. Every one just stuck for opening HRA on all of the state.


Tomorrow don't die because tomorrow doesn't exist🙊

Regards


----------



## Proteus (Jun 14, 2013)

Hi All,

My spouse got an invite today from WA to apply for state sponsorship. Her application details are as follows :

VETASSESS 223111 - 27/03/2014, IELTS - 22/06/2013 : L-8.5, R-8.0, W-7.5, S-7.5, O-7.5

EOI submitted : 13.09/2014. Pts: 65 (190)

The mail is given below :-

" Dear XXXXXXXX,
The Government of Western Australia would like to invite you to apply for State Nomination. 

Your invitation number is XXXXXXX. Please keep a record of this number as you will need it to complete your application. 

The application for State nomination includes a test about life in Western Australia. We strongly recommend you read the test information page before starting your application. 

Your application, including successfully completing the test, must be lodged within twenty eight (28) days of receiving this email. 

Before accepting this invitation and you lodge your application you need to carefully read the State nomination criteria. While you have received an invitation to apply through your Expression of Interest in SkillSelect you may not meet the criteria for State nomination e.g. you are required to have a contract of employment in Western Australia if your occupation is listed on Schedule 2 of the WASMOL. 
Please note that completing and submitting this application does not guarantee you will be granted State nomination. "


Has anyone given this 'Test about life in Western Australia' from this group? Any sites/walkthroughs links is appreciated. Also 'you are required to have a contract of employment in Western Australia if your occupation is listed on Schedule 2 of the WASMOL.' this clause is the biggest obstacle since 223111 is listed as Schedule 2. Anyone has any suggestions on how to get past this requirement??

Thanks in Advance!!


----------



## j0wna (Sep 3, 2014)

Proteus said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My spouse got an invite today from WA to apply for state sponsorship. Her application details are as follows :
> 
> ...


Hi proteus. I have not heard of any way to get past the contract of employment requirement.


----------



## j0wna (Sep 3, 2014)

Hi all. For the seniors who have been previously invited by WA, did you just ignore it or you have to send them an email saying you will not go for the application. Thanks is advance.


----------



## Proteus (Jun 14, 2013)

j0wna said:


> Hi all. For the seniors who have been previously invited by WA, did you just ignore it or you have to send them an email saying you will not go for the application. Thanks is advance.


Good Question j0wna.


----------



## Proteus (Jun 14, 2013)

Proteus said:


> Good Question j0wna.


Anyone??


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Proteus- Without a Job offer in hand from WA, she can not apply as this is a mandate which has tied all others including me for applying.

If there was any chance without a job in WA, all HR folks would have been waiting for the grant and not waiting for the lists to be open...Even if she applies, they would ask for valid job offer & appl will be rejected. No way she can apply without a Job.. States are particular about their specifications..

Thnx
Vishnu


----------



## j0wna (Sep 3, 2014)

Giri vishnu said:


> Proteus- Without a Job offer in hand from WA, she can not apply as this is a mandate which has tied all others including me for applying.
> 
> If there was any chance without a job in WA, all HR folks would have been waiting for the grant and not waiting for the lists to be open...Even if she applies, they would ask for valid job offer & appl will be rejected. No way she can apply without a Job.. States are particular about their specifications..
> 
> ...


Hi vishnu. Do you know if we need to send email to WA that we will forgo the invitation? Or no need? Just ignore it. Thanks.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

j0wna said:


> Hi vishnu. Do you know if we need to send email to WA that we will forgo the invitation? Or no need? Just ignore it. Thanks.


After 28 days it will lapse automatically . You do not need anything to do.


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi Jowna- I have seen people just not responding and after some days, it is deemed that you are not keen for their state..


----------



## j0wna (Sep 3, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> After 28 days it will lapse automatically . You do not need anything to do.


Thanks


----------



## j0wna (Sep 3, 2014)

Giri vishnu said:


> Hi Jowna- I have seen people just not responding and after some days, it is deemed that you are not keen for their state..


Thanks. This criteria sucks really! A lot of us are being held back by this. I sure hope they will remove it soon.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Actually they are nominating onshore applicants by using Schedule 2.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

j0wna said:


> Thanks. This criteria sucks really! A lot of us are being held back by this. I sure hope they will remove it soon.


Very unlikely, infact job contract requirement will now spread to other occupations soon. The obvious reason for this criteria is to discourage applications.


----------



## j0wna (Sep 3, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> Actually they are nominating onshore applicants by using Schedule 2.


That


----------



## j0wna (Sep 3, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> Actually they are nominating onshore applicants by using Schedule 2.


That's what I thought as well. There's a lot of job openings for HRA but of course the companies are giving priorities to onshore applicants. So only them can pass this criteria. Giving no chance at all for people like us.


----------



## j0wna (Sep 3, 2014)

Danav_Singh said:


> Very unlikely, infact job contract requirement will now spread to other occupations soon. The obvious reason for this criteria is to discourage applications.


They are actually succeeding....


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Danav_Singh said:


> Very unlikely, infact job contract requirement will now spread to other occupations soon. The obvious reason for this criteria is to discourage applications.


No, they are not discouraging applicants. They are limiting ss to onshore applicant mostly. To discourage , they can easily remove from their list. 
I observed 133111- Construction Project Manager was in schedule 2 in few months ago and now it is in schedule 1.


----------



## j0wna (Sep 3, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> No, they are not discouraging applicants. They are limiting ss to onshore applicant mostly. To discourage , they can easily remove from their list.
> I observed 133111- Construction Project Manager was in schedule 2 in few months ago and now it is in schedule 1.


Ooohh I am so waiting for the day for HRA to be in schedule 1! I hope it happens soon...


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> No, they are not discouraging applicants. They are limiting ss to onshore applicant mostly. To discourage , they can easily remove from their list.
> I observed 133111- Construction Project Manager was in schedule 2 in few months ago and now it is in schedule 1.


Its a well thought plan to move Construction project manager from schedule 2 to 1. As the economy slowed up and unemployment rate is all this high, federal govt is pushing infrastructure projects to generate revenue and growth. Adani group got massive coal project few months back which will add 10K jobs in next 5 years and construction managers will play very important role in that. HRA is totally different ball game.


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Guys, Any state will open before close of this year or we have to wait till Feb' 15..

Thanks
Vishnu


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Giri vishnu said:


> Guys, Any state will open before close of this year or we have to wait till Feb' 15.. Thanks Vishnu


No idea dear. I am waiting eagerly..... 

Regards


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Hey BR- It is such a sad phase...


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Giri vishnu said:


> Hey BR- It is such a sad phase...


I'd like to add that I am very frustrated with this situation. Hoping any state would start taking HRA soon enough...

Regards


----------



## richoo87 (Sep 14, 2013)

Hmm....Dont worry guys, i am quite sure HRA will be open within another 4 months at least by March-April.

Regards,
Reshma


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

BR- I am tooooo frustrated nd cursing myself for applying late..

March- April is too late, by then half of our interest would fade and chances will b more bleak and not better..


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Giri vishnu said:


> BR- I am tooooo frustrated nd cursing myself for applying late.. March- April is too late, by then half of our interest would fade and chances will b more bleak and not better..


Don't worry. Let's see what is stored for us 

Regards


----------



## Ferdoes (Aug 9, 2014)

Black_Rose said:


> Don't worry. Let's see what is stored for us
> 
> Regards


Hi Guys

Is there any positive update about HRA.


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Ferdoes said:


> Hi Guys Is there any positive update about HRA.


Nope. Why don't you Try for canada in the meantime.

Regards


----------



## Ferdoes (Aug 9, 2014)

Black_Rose said:


> Nope. Why don't you Try for canada in the meantime.
> 
> Regards


Hi BR

I have that plan but on next year. This intake isn't possible to meet. Next intake Canada will change some rules. Express entry visa. Don't have any idea about this. 

I have some relatives & senior friend who is living Australia, so my primary decision is to go to Australia. What about you are you trying for Canada?

Regards
Ferdoes
============


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Ferdoes said:


> Hi BR I have that plan but on next year. This intake isn't possible to meet. Next intake Canada will change some rules. Express entry visa. Don't have any idea about this. I have some relatives & senior friend who is living Australia, so my primary decision is to go to Australia. What about you are you trying for Canada? Regards Ferdoes ============


Ya preparing for canada next year.

Regards


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

hey guys, 

it seems many ppl are disappointed on the HRA profession 

Any success stories here???

Rgds. T2


----------



## Ferdoes (Aug 9, 2014)

Black_Rose said:


> Ya preparing for canada next year.
> 
> Regards


Hi BR

Do you share with me point calculation system of Canada. My wife has completed BBA from HR but she doesn't yet start any Job. If she attend IELTS than is there any point will be added & If I submit her academic qualification than is that added to my point calculation.

As per my knowledge I know that 300 Canadian dollar needed to academic assessment. If I submit my academic certificate & My wife academic certificate than it will cost 600 or 300?. 

Would you pls guide me. On Australian skill migration I just submit my academic certificate & experience only not my wife & my total point will come 65.

Would you pls share your experience.

Regards

Ferdoes
=======


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Ferdoes said:


> Hi BR Do you share with me point calculation system of Canada. My wife has completed BBA from HR but she doesn't yet start any Job. If she attend IELTS than is there any point will be added & If I submit her academic qualification than is that added to my point calculation. As per my knowledge I know that 300 Canadian dollar needed to academic assessment. If I submit my academic certificate & My wife academic certificate than it will cost 600 or 300?. Would you pls guide me. On Australian skill migration I just submit my academic certificate & experience only not my wife & my total point will come 65. Would you pls share your experience. Regards Ferdoes =======


If your spouse get 4.5 each in ielts you get extra 5 point. No need to assess spouses education.
Yes it's not buy one get one free so it will cost 600. Good luck.

Regards


----------



## Ferdoes (Aug 9, 2014)

Black_Rose said:


> If your spouse get 4.5 each in ielts you get extra 5 point. No need to assess spouses education.
> Yes it's not buy one get one free so it will cost 600. Good luck.
> 
> Regards


Hi BR

thanks for your reply.

I have completed 4 years bachelor & MBS in Management. But on vetassess assessment my bachelor is equivalent to AQF but due to MBS they assessed as bachelor. Pls see my below details & advise how much point will be come.

Age: 31
Experience: 7 years+ (Assistant Human Resource Manger)
Language: Writing 7, Lessening 7, Speaking 6.5 & Reading 6= what point?

If my wife get 4.5 each in ielts you get extra 5 point. 4.5 isn't a big dill.
Would you pls advise how much point it will be calculated depend on my above details.

I don't have enough information about Canada.

Yes it's not buy one get one free so it will cost 600. Good luck. ha ha ha like your comments sir...

Regards

Ferdoes

============


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Ferdoes said:


> Hi BR thanks for your reply. I have completed 4 years bachelor & MBS in Management. But on vetassess assessment my bachelor is equivalent to AQF but due to MBS they assessed as bachelor. Pls see my below details & advise how much point will be come. Age: 31 Experience: 7 years+ (Assistant Human Resource Manger) Language: Writing 7, Lessening 7, Speaking 6.5 & Reading 6= what point? If my wife get 4.5 each in ielts you get extra 5 point. 4.5 isn't a big dill. Would you pls advise how much point it will be calculated depend on my above details. I don't have enough information about Canada. Yes it's not buy one get one free so it will cost 600. Good luck. ha ha ha like your comments sir... Regards Ferdoes ============


Well , you will get 19 points for your IELTS and 21 points if it's bachelor equivalent. Rest you can calculate from this following link:

http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/immigrate/skilled/apply-factors.asp

Good luck.

Regards


----------



## Ferdoes (Aug 9, 2014)

Black_Rose said:


> Well , you will get 19 points for your IELTS and 21 points if it's bachelor equivalent. Rest you can calculate from this following link:
> 
> Six selection factors – Federal skilled workers
> 
> ...


Hi BR

Need one more help from you, vetassess treated my 4 year bachelor as AQF & MBS as bachelor if world education service is treated the same than my Point from Education is considered 21 or less.

I have another question about the fund that have to show on my account, when I have to show it & how long.

Regards

Ferdoes
=========


----------



## shubham.maksi (Sep 10, 2013)

richoo87 said:


> Hmm....Dont worry guys, i am quite sure HRA will be open within another 4 months at least by March-April.
> 
> Regards,
> Reshma


Will they ask 7 in each?? Everything is ready... But got 6.5 in each... Overall 7.5... What should I do... Senior members... Please help


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Ferdoes said:


> Hi BR Need one more help from you, vetassess treated my 4 year bachelor as AQF & MBS as bachelor if world education service is treated the same than my Point from Education is considered 21 or less. I have another question about the fund that have to show on my account, when I have to show it & how long. Regards Ferdoes =========


Bachelor equivalent is 21
Bank solvency amount and duration depends on the number of family member and/or provinces requirement. I'd suggest you to study their website. Best of luck.

Regards


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

shubham.maksi said:


> Will they ask 7 in each?? Everything is ready... But got 6.5 in each... Overall 7.5... What should I do... Senior members... Please help


ACT normally ask overall 7 with 7 in speaking. Other state ask for 6 except NT. However NT isn't a state it's a desert full of crocodile. Don't think of going there   

Regards


----------



## Ferdoes (Aug 9, 2014)

Black_Rose said:


> Bachelor equivalent is 21
> Bank solvency amount and duration depends on the number of family member and/or provinces requirement. I'd suggest you to study their website. Best of luck.
> 
> Regards


Hi BR

Do you want to apply in 2014 intake or 15? I saw on the website that on 2015 that Canada will take lot of skill migration worker.

Regards

Ferdoes


----------



## shubham.maksi (Sep 10, 2013)

Black_Rose said:


> ACT normally ask overall 7 with 7 in speaking. Other state ask for 6 except NT. However NT isn't a state it's a desert full of crocodile. Don't think of going there
> 
> Regards


Cheers mate... 

Actually I got 8.5,6.5,6.5,7.5 

So hopefully I will be eligible for States if they open in Feb. 

What are the chances bro of revised sol list for HR. I AM desperately waiting.


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Any update ?

Regards


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Guys, it seems like a never ending wait..My agent is also mum like ever..)

Any news, plz share..

Thnx
Vish


----------



## sspt101 (Nov 18, 2014)

Hi if anybody can help me with the timelines for SS/ EOI in West Australia, for HR Advisor.

Filed EOI in the month of October, the points are 70. Not sure when they will be asking for the fee of 200$.


----------



## j0wna (Sep 3, 2014)

sspt101 said:


> Hi if anybody can help me with the timelines for SS/ EOI in West Australia, for HR Advisor.
> 
> Filed EOI in the month of October, the points are 70. Not sure when they will be asking for the fee of 200$.


hi. usually it takes 2 days to 1 week to get the invite after lodging of eoi. 

do you have a job offer there?


----------



## sspt101 (Nov 18, 2014)

Thanks for a quick response.

In my case, i had applied thru a MARA certified consultant and my EOI was lodged on 13th October. Yet no response. I will be able to get an offer through my channel partner. But have not disclosed this to my consultant. and consultant also says that the same will be required only when the WA asks for the fee of 200$. Not sure if the same is correct or not.

Wanted to know if there is a provision to disclose that, i have an offer with me at the time of filing EOI. Or the same will be required once the WA immigration deptt. asks for the same.


----------



## j0wna (Sep 3, 2014)

sspt101 said:


> Thanks for a quick response.
> 
> In my case, i had applied thru a MARA certified consultant and my EOI was lodged on 13th October. Yet no response. I will be able to get an offer through my channel partner. But have not disclosed this to my consultant. and consultant also says that the same will be required only when the WA asks for the fee of 200$. Not sure if the same is correct or not.
> 
> Wanted to know if there is a provision to disclose that, i have an offer with me at the time of filing EOI. Or the same will be required once the WA immigration deptt. asks for the same.


good for you having a job offer ready.

I think you should double check with your agent. just my opinion. 

I lodged an eoi on the 8th of October and got the wa invite on the 9th of October - which btw has already lapsed because I don't have a job offer. 

when you receive the invite you will then pay the 200$ and submit your job offer with your application.


----------



## sspt101 (Nov 18, 2014)

j0wna said:


> hi. usually it takes 2 days to 1 week to get the invite after lodging of eoi.
> 
> do you have a job offer there?


Thanks for a quick response.

In my case, i had applied thru a MARA certified consultant and my EOI was lodged on 13th October. Yet no response. I will be able to get an offer through my channel partner. But have not disclosed this to my consultant. and consultant also says that the same will be required only when the WA asks for the fee of 200$. Not sure if the same is correct or not.

Wanted to know if there is a provision to disclose that, i have an offer with me at the time of filing EOI. Or the same will be required once the WA immigration deptt. asks for the same.


----------



## sspt101 (Nov 18, 2014)

j0wna said:


> good for you having a job offer ready.
> 
> I think you should double check with your agent. just my opinion.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Not sure about your points, assuming that your points must be higher thats why you were able to get the invite so quickly. How much points, it was reflecting in your EOI.


----------



## j0wna (Sep 3, 2014)

sspt101 said:


> Thanks, Not sure about your points, assuming that your points must be higher thats why you were able to get the invite so quickly. How much points, it was reflecting in your EOI.


70 pts as well for 190 and 75 pts for 489. same sa yours I think?


----------



## sspt101 (Nov 18, 2014)

j0wna said:


> 70 pts as well for 190 and 75 pts for 489. same sa yours I think?


Other thing remaining the same,

West Australia.
190 and 70 points. But its almost more than one month now.


----------



## mmtag (Oct 7, 2014)

Hi
I am going to upload my application for skills assessment for HR Advisor, Australia. I need some clarification about the documents. Kindly let me know if anybody can help me

Regards


----------



## sspt101 (Nov 18, 2014)

mmtag said:


> Hi
> I am going to upload my application for skills assessment for HR Advisor, Australia. I need some clarification about the documents. Kindly let me know if anybody can help me
> 
> Regards


Hi,

I had undergone this process nearly 6/7 months ago, Please do let me know what calrification you require.


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Dear SSPT, 

What is the status of your application? which state are you targetting? 

Rgds, T2



sspt101 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had undergone this process nearly 6/7 months ago, Please do let me know what calrification you require.


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Dear MMTAG, 

I have also applied for my skills assessment to VETASSES for HR Advisor (almost 2 weeks ago). It is still under process, however, let me know what information do you require. 

All the best, 
Rgds. T2



mmtag said:


> Hi
> I am going to upload my application for skills assessment for HR Advisor, Australia. I need some clarification about the documents. Kindly let me know if anybody can help me
> 
> Regards


----------



## sspt101 (Nov 18, 2014)

two2 said:


> Dear SSPT,
> 
> What is the status of your application? which state are you targetting?
> 
> Rgds, T2


WA, EOI filed in October. Status is waiting for next development.


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

I guess the HR Advisor is currently appearing in Schedule 2 for WA! and may be this is the reason it is taking a bit longer time than expected. 

But keep the spirit up . . . All the best  



sspt101 said:


> WA, EOI filed in October. Status is waiting for next development.


----------



## sspt101 (Nov 18, 2014)

Can any member share his experiences, who has received a SS in WA in the recent past with HR advisor profile. i.e. in how many days the ss was granted and what was the time frame for showing an offer letter. Also what documents are reuired to be shown along with the offer letter.


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi Guys, I'm done for the second time also results as follows,

Listening	Reading	Writing	Speaking	Overall
7.5 6.5	6.5 7.0	7.0


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Hi Preax, 

which state are you targetting? Rgds. T2



Preax said:


> Hi Guys, I'm done for the second time also results as follows,
> 
> Listening	Reading	Writing	Speaking	Overall
> 7.5 6.5	6.5 7.0	7.0


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

hi,i need 7 each dude ,
and i m looking @ perth but im ok with any state expect darwin


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

The profession of HR Advisor (223111) is currently open for Northern Territory and Western Australia. However for Western Australia, it is appearing in Schedule 2. 

If you are targetting WA/Perth, do you have an arranged employment offer from the same state? 



Preax said:


> hi,i need 7 each dude ,
> and i m looking @ perth but im ok with any state expect darwin


----------



## sspt101 (Nov 18, 2014)

two2 said:


> The profession of HR Advisor (223111) is currently open for Northern Territory and Western Australia. However for Western Australia, it is appearing in Schedule 2.
> 
> If you are targetting WA/Perth, do you have an arranged employment offer from the same state?


But Prior to that if you want to lodge your EOI, you need to have IELTS 7 in each for WA.


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Agreed. Thanks . . . 



sspt101 said:


> But Prior to that if you want to lodge your EOI, you need to have IELTS 7 in each for WA.


----------



## pratsi90 (Sep 17, 2013)

Hi Everyone..

Will my future application of permanent resident affect If I choose to go on student visa as of now and apply it from there when I have enough points.

I don't like this waiting game anymore, I have bachelor degree in business and more than 3 years of experience in HR which was positively assessed by vetassess so was thinking to do masters in HR in Australia.

Can anybody please comment on this....

Thanks in advance...


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Your student visa would not affect your PR visa application. However, you have to concern about the expiry date of your VET + outcome which is three years now.


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

pratsi90 said:


> Hi Everyone..
> 
> Will my future application of permanent resident affect If I choose to go on student visa as of now and apply it from there when I have enough points.
> 
> ...


Rather than studying your masters in Oz you should continue work in your field because when you apply for PR later your assessment will most probably expire and also they will look at recent work experience in your field which you won't have as you will be studying your masters.

And of course they consider full time employment which you cannot have while you are studying .

Adil

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## sspt101 (Nov 18, 2014)

pratsi90 said:


> Hi Everyone..
> 
> Will my future application of permanent resident affect If I choose to go on student visa as of now and apply it from there when I have enough points.
> 
> ...


Dear Pratsi,

First of all your application will not be affected, if you have not filed your EOI. As not visible from your signature about your EOI than actually nothing will be affected. Your vetasses is valid for 2 /3 Yrs and it will not be affected.

Now it is true that waiting is difficult and in the future also there could be many changes like the HR advisor position can be added in another state or it can be removed also from the list. The loss part is that after completion of your course you will again have to undergo the same process. yes you may get some additional points for completing education from Australia and you may manage a job also. But you will have to follow the same path of applying for IELTS and 189 / 190 Visa, that is definite. 
Yes your probability for an early Visa will be higher. But for getting admission in a gud institute will involve Academic IELTS and lot of funds too. So you need to introspect the combinations and its afteraffects also before taking this call. 

All the Best..


----------



## pratsi90 (Sep 17, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Your student visa would not affect your PR visa application. However, you have to concern about the expiry date of your VET + outcome which is three years now.


Thanks for the reply. Any idea what will happen once it is expired ? I assume we can re-issue it by paying some fees..

Thanks


----------



## pratsi90 (Sep 17, 2013)

Future_ozzy said:


> Rather than studying your masters in Oz you should continue work in your field because when you apply for PR later your assessment will most probably expire and also they will look at recent work experience in your field which you won't have as you will be studying your masters.
> 
> And of course they consider full time employment which you cannot have while you are studying .
> 
> ...


Yes you are right. I need to understand all the aspects before I make any call.

I should better start preparing for IELTS again and see how it goes..

Thankyou


----------



## pratsi90 (Sep 17, 2013)

sspt101 said:


> Dear Pratsi,
> 
> First of all your application will not be affected, if you have not filed your EOI. As not visible from your signature about your EOI than actually nothing will be affected. Your vetasses is valid for 2 /3 Yrs and it will not be affected.
> 
> ...


I am being so much inpatients now a days because its been more than a year I started the process and I am not even half way though. Last year when I started process HR Adviser was available in 4 states so I was so hopeful, but this year only NT and they also require 7 each.. I might try my luck in IELTS with lots of practice and see how it goes. Good things come to those who wait 

Thankyou


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

pratsi90 said:


> I am being so much inpatients now a days because its been more than a year I started the process and I am not even half way though. Last year when I started process HR Adviser was available in 4 states so I was so hopeful, but this year only NT and they also require 7 each.. I might try my luck in IELTS with lots of practice and see how it goes. Good things come to those who wait
> 
> Thankyou


Good luck mate !!

Adil

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi Future Ozzy- Which state are you heading to?

Thnx
Vishnu


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

Giri vishnu said:


> Hi Future Ozzy- Which state are you heading to?
> 
> Thnx
> Vishnu


South Australia !!

Adil

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Hi vishnu, 

Which state are you targetting? 

Rgds. T2



Giri vishnu said:


> Hi Future Ozzy- Which state are you heading to?
> 
> Thnx
> Vishnu


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi T2, I am awaiting for any state to target me ..)

Thnx
Girija


----------



## aj_ferns (Jul 15, 2014)

sspt101 said:


> Thanks for a quick response.
> 
> In my case, i had applied thru a MARA certified consultant and my EOI was lodged on 13th October. Yet no response. I will be able to get an offer through my channel partner. But have not disclosed this to my consultant. and consultant also says that the same will be required only when the WA asks for the fee of 200$. Not sure if the same is correct or not.
> 
> Wanted to know if there is a provision to disclose that, i have an offer with me at the time of filing EOI. Or the same will be required once the WA immigration deptt. asks for the same.


Hi SSPT...just wanted to check with you that while filing EOI is there no field where you can mention that you have a job offer in the state? Does one necessarily have to wait for an invite from the state?...since it is such a big criteria cause HRA is in schedule 2..i would think its better to declare it upfront. u should write a mail to them..even the WA website mentions their processing time for state application is 5 days..


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

All the best  



Giri vishnu said:


> Hi T2, I am awaiting for any state to target me ..)
> 
> Thnx
> Girija


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

two2 said:


> All the best


Hi anyone got a message in skillselect?

Regards


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Hi BR, Any idea in approx how much time Northern Territory is granting state nomination for HR Advisor? 

Rgds, T2



Black_Rose said:


> Hi anyone got a message in skillselect?
> 
> Regards


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

two2 said:


> Hi BR, Any idea in approx how much time Northern Territory is granting state nomination for HR Advisor? Rgds, T2


2 weeks maximum after acknowledgment. 

Regards


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Thanks Bro  



Black_Rose said:


> 2 weeks maximum after acknowledgment.
> 
> Regards


----------



## sharafat (Feb 11, 2014)

Hi Musa

I am impressed the way you helping other members

I am new to the forum and getting my documents ready for assessment. To make it 8 years experience, one of my employers (a govt institution at KSA) is not issuing a detailed exp letter with JD as its not the policy, they only give me definition certificate. Is there any format for STATUTORY DECLARATION which i will fill from my colleague. 

BR


----------



## mam123 (Dec 8, 2014)

Hi
Can anybody tell me that what is the IELTS score requirement for following states for HR Adviser, since I am preparing for IELTS and I want to know this for my knowledge which can be executed in near future, may be in Feb'2015. It's okay if you say that it keeps changing time to time, in that case I want to know what was the latest rule for IELTS score requirement for each State listed below:

PS: Already applied for Skills Assessment on 28-Nov-2014

ACT:
NSW:	
NT:	
QLD:	
SA:
TAS:	
VIC:	
WA:
Thanks


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Guys what's going on ? Any hope in this July?

Regards


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Dear BR, 

Did you apply for any state nomination? or waiting for the occupation to open in states other than NT? 

Rgds, T2



Black_Rose said:


> Guys what's going on ? Any hope in this July?
> 
> Regards


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

two2 said:


> Dear BR, Did you apply for any state nomination? or waiting for the occupation to open in states other than NT? Rgds, T2


Waiting .....

Regards


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

my agent told me that we'll wait till July


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Guys July is toooooo late,

Also any clue, would the states follow last yr IELTS score or would it be increased?

I am unsure to attempt PTE.

Rgrds
Vishnu


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

we need 7 each in ielts right ?



Giri vishnu said:


> Guys July is toooooo late,
> 
> Also any clue, would the states follow last yr IELTS score or would it be increased?
> 
> ...


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi all, can any one help us on below , greatly appreciated 



mam123 said:


> Hi
> Can anybody tell me that what is the IELTS score requirement for following states for HR Adviser, since I am preparing for IELTS and I want to know this for my knowledge which can be executed in near future, may be in Feb'2015. It's okay if you say that it keeps changing time to time, in that case I want to know what was the latest rule for IELTS score requirement for each State listed below:
> 
> PS: Already applied for Skills Assessment on 28-Nov-2014
> ...


----------



## bharani krishna (Dec 18, 2014)

Hi All and Two2.

I know many of us have these questions.

My Occupation is Human Resource Advisor - 223111.

We can see that the occupation is currently closed in ACT and can you please let me know when can we expect the state to open Human Resource Advisor - 223111 occupation.? 

When can we expect WA to come up with this occupation under schedule - 1.?

Thanks for your time on this.


----------



## bharani krishna (Dec 18, 2014)

Black_Rose said:


> Have you got any NT update ?
> 
> Regards


Hello Black Rose. Hope you are doing goood.?

I am waiting for SS for as an HR Advisor. I see that NT and WA are available at the moment. Can you please let me know if we can expect SA to come up with availability.?

Any help on this would be greatly appreciated.

Bharani.


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Hi Bharani, 

I guess no one can say for sure when the occupations will be opened. However, it is expected that in June/July all state lists will undergo some sort of changes based on demands at that point of time. 

These are my thoughts, hopefully some senior members can guide you better. 

Rgds. T2



bharani krishna said:


> Hi All and Two2.
> 
> I know many of us have these questions.
> 
> ...


----------



## bharani krishna (Dec 18, 2014)

bharani krishna said:


> Hello Black Rose. Hope you are doing goood.?
> 
> I am waiting for SS for as an HR Advisor. I see that NT and WA are available at the moment. Can you please let me know if we can expect SA to come up with availability.?
> 
> ...


Well Black Rose, we can see that NT is available at the moment but do not want to apply for NT. Would there be any possibility to apply for SA in next month.?? As i hear people saying that SA will come up in Feb. What best can you suggest me..?

Thanks,
Bharani.


----------



## bharani krishna (Dec 18, 2014)

Proteus said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My spouse got an invite today from WA to apply for state sponsorship. Her application details are as follows :
> 
> ...




HI Proteus.


Can you please let me know how your partner could apply for WA..? Did she had offer letter inorder to apply for WA..? what is the current status of the application and can you please let me know how do we get an offer letter from any company in WA.?

Any help or suggestion on this would be greatly appreciated.


Thanks,
Bharani.


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

bharani krishna said:


> Hello Black Rose. Hope you are doing goood.? I am waiting for SS for as an HR Advisor. I see that NT and WA are available at the moment. Can you please let me know if we can expect SA to come up with availability.? Any help on this would be greatly appreciated. Bharani.


We can always expect.. No offense  
Don't know when they are including HRA. Let's see 

Regards


----------



## bharani krishna (Dec 18, 2014)

HI all HRA guys.

How are we going with the HRA occupation..? NT & WA still remain the same and NSW showed a great disappointment last Friday.. what other states can we expect.? 

We will be lucky if we have SA opened.!! which takes only 2 weeks to get the SS approval.... Any info or chances to see SA opened.?

As we all are on the same boat, can we start off with a whats up group so that we can share any info on this and if so, we will not be strangers when we land in Aus and we can help each other. What you say guys.?

Any suggestions on this will be greatly appreciated.!

Thanks, 
Bharani.


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Guys, honestly speaking I have stopped coming to this forum and lost hope for Australia now.

I do not wish to demotivate others but seeing the current scenario & NSW also showing it's back, be ready with your next plan. I have given up for this waiting & gone back to the old life !!

Rgrds
Vishnu


----------



## monty83 (Oct 5, 2012)

Hello Everyone,
I am applying the EOI for my sister for HR ADVISOR for WA. As the occupation is in Schedule2, she need to have the job offer. SO my question is does she need to work with same company for the whole period and does she need to stick to same occupation to apply PR as the job opportunities are quite low in WA in Human resource especially in regional area.
So if it's only about completing 38 hours weekly full time then it is good.


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Giri vishnu said:


> Guys, honestly speaking I have stopped coming to this forum and lost hope for Australia now. I do not wish to demotivate others but seeing the current scenario & NSW also showing it's back, be ready with your next plan. I have given up for this waiting & gone back to the old life !! Rgrds Vishnu


That's the spirit. Going back to old life and wait patiently, that's what we have to do for now... 

Regards


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

monty83 said:


> Hello Everyone, I am applying the EOI for my sister for HR ADVISOR for WA. As the occupation is in Schedule2, she need to have the job offer. SO my question is does she need to work with same company for the whole period and does she need to stick to same occupation to apply PR as the job opportunities are quite low in WA in Human resource especially in regional area. So if it's only about completing 38 hours weekly full time then it is good.


If her occupation assessed already she can switch to any company or occupation. 
after getting the visa and she is free to choose the company or occupation in WA.

Regards


----------



## monty83 (Oct 5, 2012)

Black_Rose said:


> If her occupation assessed already she can switch to any company or occupation.
> after getting the visa and she is free to choose the company or occupation in WA.
> 
> Regards


Thank you for this. Yes VETASSESS is positive and ielts she got 7each and she has 3yrs. experience in same field.
SO this means we only need to have JOB OFFER for the same occupation and once landed we can choose to work in any occupation.


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

monty83 said:


> Thank you for this. Yes VETASSESS is positive and ielts she got 7each and she has 3yrs. experience in same field. SO this means we only need to have JOB OFFER for the same occupation and once landed we can choose to work in any occupation.


Yes...
Very few people are lucky enough to get job in their own field just after landing to Australia by the way. You know it better as you are living in Australia 

Regards


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Guys- A suggestion is required- My agent says be ready with PTE scores by the time states open up my occu, immed i can apply.

But what is states do not open up this occu at all, in that case the effort is gone waste. I am confused? Is anyone in same scenario or you wish to shed some light..

Thnx
Vishnu


----------



## bharani krishna (Dec 18, 2014)

Guys, I understand what you all meant to say.

but what other options do we have here.?


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Guys, ACT list is out and it is still "No" for us.


----------



## ranjitniryan (Mar 16, 2014)

Giri vishnu said:


> Guys, ACT list is out and it is still "No" for us.


hi Giri,

I'm visiting this page after a long 3 months.. lost track of whats going on.. I heard from one of the resident of Perth that the state has opened up nominations, is that true? does that have HR advisor role in it?

regards
Ranjit


----------



## bharani krishna (Dec 18, 2014)

Giri vishnu said:


> Guys- A suggestion is required- My agent says be ready with PTE scores by the time states open up my occu, immed i can apply.
> 
> But what is states do not open up this occu at all, in that case the effort is gone waste. I am confused? Is anyone in same scenario or you wish to shed some light..
> 
> ...


Hi Vishnu.

Well, its not a bad idea to have the scores handy- IELTS/PTE/TOEFL. Hope that any state will look at us shortly..... keeping the hopes alive..

What you say.? Is there anyone, who has applied to NT and got the state approval by chance..??

Bharani..


----------



## bharani krishna (Dec 18, 2014)

ranjitniryan said:


> hi Giri,
> 
> I'm visiting this page after a long 3 months.. lost track of whats going on.. I heard from one of the resident of Perth that the state has opened up nominations, is that true? does that have HR advisor role in it?
> 
> ...


Hi Ranjit..

Welcome back.!! 

WA is always open in schedule 2, where you need to have a employment letter in order to apply for State sponsorship to WA.....

I see that many of us are waiting for any state to open sooner and show us a way to new life in Aussie.

Bharani.


----------



## canchi_mohd (Feb 15, 2013)

*Hi*

Hi All,

I have a doubt here.

If the state sponsorship list get opened in the coming months, then also we need to have a employment offer in hand to apply.

thanks
Mohd.


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Ya Bharani- not a bad idea, but every idea costs close to 10 K......)

Aust is not showing same pattern and is changing every day..


----------



## ranjitniryan (Mar 16, 2014)

bharani krishna said:


> Hi Ranjit..
> 
> Welcome back.!!
> 
> ...


Thanks Bharani,

I understand nothing has improved from the time I left this forum.. phew.. lets all hope for the best time to come..


----------



## bharani krishna (Dec 18, 2014)

ranjitniryan said:


> Thanks Bharani,
> 
> I understand nothing has improved from the time I left this forum.. phew.. lets all hope for the best time to come..



what you said is 100% True Ranjith.

Lets hope for the best..

Bharani.


----------



## bharani krishna (Dec 18, 2014)

canchi_mohd said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a doubt here.
> 
> ...


Hi Mohd.

As per your doubt, if that would be true, then i believe all the HR Advisors are in a great trouble.

hope the states will not come up with such requirements.

Bharani


----------



## fnsNnla (Feb 20, 2015)

bharani krishna said:


> Hi Vishnu.
> 
> Well, its not a bad idea to have the scores handy- IELTS/PTE/TOEFL. Hope that any state will look at us shortly..... keeping the hopes alive..
> 
> ...



Hi Bharani & fellow HRA

I have gotten NT SS a few months ago. But the approval is 489 although I applied & qualify for 190. Hope that will provide some motivation for all. 

Regards


----------



## bharani krishna (Dec 18, 2014)

fnsNnla said:


> Hi Bharani & fellow HRA
> 
> I have gotten NT SS a few months ago. But the approval is 489 although I applied & qualify for 190. Hope that will provide some motivation for all.
> 
> Regards


HI.

Good that you got approval from NT..

But the main concern is, when you applied for 190 clause, how did they nominate you for 489.?? Did you select 489 when you submitted for EOI or did they nominate you under 489..??

Bharani


----------



## fnsNnla (Feb 20, 2015)

bharani krishna said:


> HI.
> 
> Good that you got approval from NT..
> 
> ...


Hi Bharani

Initially I didn't select 489 in EOI, but NT rejected 190 (read and saw quite a number of people seems to get this from NT) & offer 489 instead.

Regards


----------



## bharani krishna (Dec 18, 2014)

fnsNnla said:


> Hi Bharani
> 
> Initially I didn't select 489 in EOI, but NT rejected 190 (read and saw quite a number of people seems to get this from NT) & offer 489 instead.
> 
> Regards


ooh ok..


i see that you are in NT at the moment. How are the things there and did you get any job.?

Bharani.


----------



## valsanail (Jun 2, 2014)

fnsNnla said:


> Hi Bharani & fellow HRA
> 
> I have gotten NT SS a few months ago. But the approval is 489 although I applied & qualify for 190. Hope that will provide some motivation for all.
> 
> Regards


Hi, so happy to hear some hr professionals really get NT ss. Please could you tell, in which area did you get your hr experience and how many years of exp.do you have?


----------



## fnsNnla (Feb 20, 2015)

bharani krishna said:


> ooh ok..
> 
> 
> i see that you are in NT at the moment. How are the things there and did you get any job.?
> ...


Hi Bharani

Not in NT at the moment, as recently just gotten the approval & need to settle some things before going to NT... but going over soon as it's a 489 so can waste too much time. Hopefully things will be okay and able to get a full time job soon.

Regards


----------



## fnsNnla (Feb 20, 2015)

valsanail said:


> Hi, so happy to hear some hr professionals really get NT ss. Please could you tell, in which area did you get your hr experience and how many years of exp.do you have?


Hi Valsanail

All in all more than 8 years with full hr duties, but managed to only get evidence for 5 - 6 years. I am a generalist, so my job scope includes everything from recruitment to payroll to onboarding, projects, policies, etc. Basically from A to Z.

Regards


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

So is 489 equivalent to 190 benefits?

Black Rose- My friend where are you?


----------



## smriti saini (Aug 21, 2014)

Hi,

A quick query, if anyone could clear- visited this below site and found-
Migration WA - Occupations in demand

Western Australian skilled migration occupation list 2014 - 2015, 
223111 and 223112 indicated available.

Does it mean that WA is inviting applications and as an applicant I could proceed?
Nov I applied for NT (190) but my application was rejected. 

Regards,


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Smriti- It is available in Schedule 2- means you need an offer from WA before applying..


----------



## smriti saini (Aug 21, 2014)

Yes Giri, just found same on one site, thanks. Bad luck.

Regards,


----------



## valsanail (Jun 2, 2014)

fnsNnla said:


> Hi Valsanail
> 
> All in all more than 8 years with full hr duties, but managed to only get evidence for 5 - 6 years. I am a generalist, so my job scope includes everything from recruitment to payroll to onboarding, projects, policies, etc. Basically from A to Z.
> 
> Regards


Hi friend. Please if you don't mind could you help with some questions?
1. NT detailed research - how did you prepare for this, did you simply search web for statistics and other info, if yes are there any special sites that you can recommend? What was the format of your research, how many pages did it take?
2. 2. What did you mention as "a narrative explaining your reasons for wanting to migrate to the NT" ?
3. Evidence of employability - seniors on forums say that this is screen-shots of 5-10 job ads... How did you manage this part - did you do like that? If yes did you also provide them the screen-shots of your applying to those jobs, or may be your conversations with that companies?
4. Many people say that they appreciate when applicant has friends in NT. Did you provide any information about any people you know in NT? Do you know any way to make such connections, may be some social groups on FB and other forums?
Any help from your side will be highly appreciated, please just in couple of words, help.


----------



## aj_ferns (Jul 15, 2014)

Giri vishnu said:


> So is 489 equivalent to 190 benefits?
> 
> Black Rose- My friend where are you?


Hey Giri,
489 is not equivalent to 190 benefits...

489 is as provisional visa which entitles you to live and work in either the regional area or designated area of the State/ Territory(depending upon the sponsorship obtained) for a period of upto 4 years.

You do not have medicare, child care rebate, educational rebate etc..on this visa.

489 is a pathway to PR..

190 is a Permanent visa and comes with the mentioned benefits...


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks AJ..


----------



## arbed (Feb 11, 2015)

hi guys, thanks for all your informative sharing.. I'm also looking into HRA @ NT.. have sat for my IELTS and got an overall score of 8.5 (R:9, L:8, W:7.5, S:8) and preparing for Vetassess.. i will be going thru an agent, so fingers crossed HRA will not be off the list anytime soon.


----------



## lepetitpoucet01 (Feb 25, 2015)

*lepetitpoucet*

Hi am lepetitpoucet from Dubai, I think You are right....


----------



## fnsNnla (Feb 20, 2015)

valsanail said:


> Hi friend. Please if you don't mind could you help with some questions?
> 1. NT detailed research - how did you prepare for this, did you simply search web for statistics and other info, if yes are there any special sites that you can recommend? What was the format of your research, how many pages did it take?
> 2. 2. What did you mention as "a narrative explaining your reasons for wanting to migrate to the NT" ?
> 3. Evidence of employability - seniors on forums say that this is screen-shots of 5-10 job ads... How did you manage this part - did you do like that? If yes did you also provide them the screen-shots of your applying to those jobs, or may be your conversations with that companies?
> ...



Hi Valsanail


1 - NT research: Yes, I have basically just search the internet for information and statistics (and I put in the web address as supporting). No particular websites as I just try to search for all sort of information (job unemployment rate across Australia, the no. of residents there and the size of the land area in NT, etc so that I can establish things like, NT has much more space for each person as compared to other states) that I think may helps. As I have been to NT many years back, so I have indicated this point inside my commitment statement as well. Not to mentioned research on the cost of living, basically I wouldn't say I have done a very detailed table or chart, but I have went to Expatistan website where I am able to between my home country & Darwin, NT. This is to show them that we have some 'realistic' idea of how the cost is like. If less out the screenshots, I would say its about 3 pages (half for reasons why I want to move to NT instead of other States, what attracts me or family & the other half is for things like cost of living).

2 - Reasons for each individual are different, so it really depend on how convincing you are. At the end of the day, you have to convince them why you choose NT instead of other states (work life balance apply to the whole of Australia of just only unique in NT?). So while I am not saying you have to lie through your teeth, but your reasons must be something that NT has an edge over the rest of the other states. Examples: a) NT is the least populated state b) NT has tropical weather, so no winter. Easier for people who came from tropical weather countries to adapt & save $$ on new clothes for different seasons. These are just examples, depending on where you are from.

3 - Employment Evidence: the seniors are right, about 5 to 10 screenshots of job ads for my occupation. I have found the ads on websites like a) seek.com.au b) careerone.com.au etc. There are more websites out there, these aren't the only two. Basically my idea is to try and include job ads for HRA from more than one source (of course to ensure that the ads are not the same one just on different websites), this provide evidence that there are demands for HRA. Try to find those that matches/close to your experience. I also includes the web link as supporting. I suggest that you may also want to include just a couple (maybe 2 or 3) of job ads for your spouse (if you have one who is also included in the application, imo, this shows that I am serious. if your spouse's occupation is also on the SOL or CSOL). Ultimately the focus should be on the main applicant. I have not tried to apply job so I don't have evidence of any conversation with employer to show.

4 - Contacts in NT: Yes, I have read about that too. What I have read or heard is that the officer is basically trying to see if you have any link with NT (such as family members / friends there or graduated from Uni there) as usually people tends to go to places there are more familiar with or have some one to support (I am not referring to financial support) and help. But no, I don't know anyone there nor from fb or forums as I feel that these so call contacts are established at that point just for trying to show that you have link, which, a) there are not your real friends, so it means that they don't know you well. if the officer really try to contact them to verify, what do you want them to say about their 'so call friend'? the officer will not buy it, and this may harm your application instead of helping. b) it may inconvenient them, I am sure they are quite busy as well and some may be very concern about privacy. So while it is good to share and help one another, which I am sure a lot of them are very willing to help and share experience with us, but by putting them as friends may be a different story. But these are just my own personal opinions, it doesn't means that they think that way. Just that I personally feels that way, may it's occupation harzard . No offend to anyone.

I have also read somewhere that usually if the applicant has no link, then they will just reject 190 and offer 489 instead. I think the exception is if in order for that applicant to be able to find work they have to be PR and thus 489 is out for them (I read this somewhere from a forum and that's what that person shared from his personally experience. I think his occupation is prison officer). He mentioned that they also offer 489, but when he highlighted that his occupation needs a PR, they immediately change it to 190. But I guess HRA doesn't falls into that category as I don't see that as a requirement inside the job ads (maybe just some, but not all).

Hope the above information does help. They are basically just my own personal experience / opinion.

Regards


----------



## fnsNnla (Feb 20, 2015)

arbed said:


> hi guys, thanks for all your informative sharing.. I'm also looking into HRA @ NT.. have sat for my IELTS and got an overall score of 8.5 (R:9, L:8, W:7.5, S:8) and preparing for Vetassess.. i will be going thru an agent, so fingers crossed HRA will not be off the list anytime soon.


Hi

I suggest just be quick in your submission and don't delay as you won't know what will happen next. For my case, due to some delay, HRA was removed from some states or was already closed for the FY and thus choices become very limited. Good luck to you. 

Regards


----------



## valsanail (Jun 2, 2014)

fnsNnla said:


> Hi Valsanail
> 
> 
> 1 - NT research: Yes, I have basically just search the internet for information and statistics (and I put in the web address as supporting). No particular websites as I just try to search for all sort of information (job unemployment rate across Australia, the no. of residents there and the size of the land area in NT, etc so that I can establish things like, NT has much more space for each person as compared to other states) that I think may helps. As I have been to NT many years back, so I have indicated this point inside my commitment statement as well. Not to mentioned research on the cost of living, basically I wouldn't say I have done a very detailed table or chart, but I have went to Expatistan website where I am able to between my home country & Darwin, NT. This is to show them that we have some 'realistic' idea of how the cost is like. If less out the screenshots, I would say its about 3 pages (half for reasons why I want to move to NT instead of other States, what attracts me or family & the other half is for things like cost of living).
> ...


Dear friend, this information is really very-very helpful!!! Thanks a lot, very detailed.  You are absolutely right about the "close ties", internet friends are nothing in such a case.


----------



## arbed (Feb 11, 2015)

Thank you  yes, i thought so too but unfortunately we're financially tight at the moment and a huge initial sum is required up front as we plan to engage an agent for the whole process.. but will definitely get things started within this couple of months.. how easy/difficult it is to get a thumbs up from Vetassess? any idea?

on the other hand, we also thought if we could save half the agent fee by going thru vetassess on our own.. what are the process, procedures, docs required?


----------



## fnsNnla (Feb 20, 2015)

arbed said:


> Thank you  yes, i thought so too but unfortunately we're financially tight at the moment and a huge initial sum is required up front as we plan to engage an agent for the whole process.. but will definitely get things started within this couple of months.. how easy/difficult it is to get a thumbs up from Vetassess? any idea?
> 
> on the other hand, we also thought if we could save half the agent fee by going thru vetassess on our own.. what are the process, procedures, docs required?


I saw somewhere that vetassess has changed certain things effective beginning this year. If I remember correctly, they will assess and indicate from when the work experience can be taken into consideration for points. Meaning, if one graduated in Jul 2009, started work immediately and worked till Jul 2014, work experience can only be counted from Jul 2010 and not from Jul 2009. So effectiveIy one year less from work experience, I may have remembered wrongly, maybe someone can help to confirm. I can't remember if there are any other changes, all I remembered was, it is getting tougher. Not too sure how hard to get the thumbs up.

if you have been to an agent and they assess you as being qualified, then chances are pretty high I guess. For the documents you can read up from vetassess website as not too sure if there are any difference after the changes. If not are things like certificates, work experience certification from previous companies, etc.

Regards


----------



## bharani krishna (Dec 18, 2014)

HI fnsNnla, 

Wht you said is true, there are changes made by vetassess, where the initial 2 years will not be counted as experience.

so anyone applying with less experience shld be very careful while applying.

All the best!!

Bharani


----------



## bharani krishna (Dec 18, 2014)

HI fnsNnla,

what you said is true, from this year i guess, vetassess will not be considering the 1st 2 years of experience.

Bharani


----------



## bharani krishna (Dec 18, 2014)

HI Giri, Two2, Ram, BR and all.

Im thinking of starting a whats up group so tht we all can be in a single chat there, share any new updates, help each other in the processings and also mainly, we wil not be strangers when we land in Aussie. what you say guys.??

Once you all are ok, I can share my email address so that we can start the group.

Speak soon all.

Bharani.


----------



## bharani krishna (Dec 18, 2014)

MusaBilal said:


> Monitoring the state statistics on Invitations issued for the occupation and its current status; whether it is open or medium or limited category will give u some idea where they are heading to.
> But If am not mistaken HR Adviser was in High Availability in Dec list of ACT and now its goin off. same thing happened with SA and WA last nov when i was about to apply for SS, they were suddenly taken off regardless of being in high availability in the prior list.. Can't really predict...
> 
> If you're really interested, advice is to act fast. Goodluck!


HI MusaBilal

As per the comments here, i can see tht SA had HRA OCCUPATION.

can we expect HRA to be opended with SA sooner.??

Bharani


----------



## fnsNnla (Feb 20, 2015)

bharani krishna said:


> HI MusaBilal
> 
> As per the comments here, i can see tht SA had HRA OCCUPATION.
> 
> ...



I thought that since the new fy started, for SA hra is under the SA uni graduate, so unless one graduated from SA uni if not they don't nominate? If they really move it out from the grad list to the normal list then it's really good news for those waiting. Good luck to all 

Regards


----------



## bharani krishna (Dec 18, 2014)

fnsNnla said:


> I thought that since the new fy started, for SA hra is under the SA uni graduate, so unless one graduated from SA uni if not they don't nominate? If they really move it out from the grad list to the normal list then it's really good news for those waiting. Good luck to all
> 
> Regards


HI,

Yes, as we can see that HRA is under the graduates list, we can expect it to move under the normal list.... :fingerscrossed:

Bharani


----------



## bharani krishna (Dec 18, 2014)

Hi All.

As we can see that no state is preferring to open HRA at the moment apart from WA and NT, im scared that the rules might be changed in june or july 2015.. so thinking to apply for NT now. Need few suggestions on the below,

1. How many weeks does NT take to provide the SS.?
2. As i will be showing the amount in bank account, for how many weeks the amount has to be in bank account.?
3. If rejected by NT, can we apply for any other state immediately or do we need to wait for few months to apply for any state if available??

Thanks,
Bharani.


----------



## aj_ferns (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi Guys,
After long some good news for us Recruitment Consultants(2231112)..Just seen the WA state list updated as of today March 3rd 2015...RC has moved from Schedule 2 to schedule 1...

Anybody in the group who has been assessed as RC...pls pm me..lets be in touch and keep each other updated on timelines..

I think things are finally moving up for us in HRA & RC...


----------



## meenal_sm (Apr 15, 2014)

Hi ferns,

Can u share the link of website.
I can't c any changes on wa site


----------



## aj_ferns (Jul 15, 2014)

Migration WA - Welcome to Skilled Migration Western Australia

I have taken the screen shots of the data uploaded, it was online an hour back but since WA website is undergoing maintenance issues, its pulled out


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

IELTS score demand for WA is?


----------



## aj_ferns (Jul 15, 2014)

*response*

all bands should be 7.0 and above


----------



## aj_ferns (Jul 15, 2014)

team if any one needs the data of the screen shots just write to me with your email id, I can share the attachments


----------



## aj_ferns (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi,

U can send the WA team a query after filling the online email query form saying you have seen the update on Migration WA - Welcome to Skilled Migration Western Australia

Fill the form on below link:-

Migration WA - State migration

I have also done the same

Hope this helps, probably this is a technical issue wrt upload

Rgds


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi Bharani- Replied you !

Thanks
Giri


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

aj_ferns said:


> Hi,
> 
> U can send the WA team a query after filling the online email query form saying you have seen the update on Migration WA - Welcome to Skilled Migration Western Australia
> 
> ...


Its in schedule 2....not sure what's your point here.


----------



## aj_ferns (Jul 15, 2014)

Danav_Singh said:


> Its in schedule 2....not sure what's your point here.


Hey ..I called them personally and enquired..and they did confirm that..they had indeed uploaded a new list on March 3rd 2015 which they later withdrew

I have the screen shorts since i was online at the time...can send the same to u..pm me ur email id.

They have confirmed that they will reload the new list either this weekend or early next week.

Lets hope for the best:fingerscrossed:


----------



## valsanail (Jun 2, 2014)

aj_ferns said:


> Hey ..I called them personally and enquired..and they did confirm that..they had indeed uploaded a new list on March 3rd 2015 which they later withdrew
> 
> I have the screen shorts since i was online at the time...can send the same to u..pm me ur email id.
> 
> ...


Good job dude :eyebrows:  that s very good news though i'm under HRA
So what now, are you going to apply?


----------



## bharani krishna (Dec 18, 2014)

valsanail said:


> Good job dude :eyebrows:  that s very good news though i'm under HRA
> So what now, are you going to apply?


HI.

As we can see that RC has been moved to Schedule 1, being a HRA 223111, we will not be eligible to apply for RC

HRA need to wait and see if WA moves the occupation from schedule 2 to schedule 1.

Lets hope for the best.

Bharani.


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Dear all

Hope you are doing well. Actually I literally left hope of Australia. HR occupations are in trouble so am I. 
Just my head is blank on Australian PR right at this moment. I literally forgot what is 190 or 189 
Don't know what to do...

Regards


----------



## bharani krishna (Dec 18, 2014)

Black_Rose said:


> Dear all
> 
> Hope you are doing well. Actually I literally left hope of Australia. HR occupations are in trouble so am I.
> Just my head is blank on Australian PR right at this moment. I literally forgot what is 190 or 189
> ...


Oooh NOO, dont say that BR.

All will be goood. keep hopes alive.... we wil land in Aussie sooner. We might see couple of states opened in few weeks.

All the best to everyone.

Bharani...


----------



## bharani krishna (Dec 18, 2014)

Guys.

Need all your suggestion please.

I am in process of applying for NT by showing funds as HR Advisor 223111....

How far can we expect NT to give positive approval under 190 clause.?? 

Please suggest me... If you want to suggest anything personal, PM me please please

Thanks and waiting for your reply.

Bharani.


----------



## arbed (Feb 11, 2015)

aj_ferns said:


> Hey ..I called them personally and enquired..and they did confirm that..they had indeed uploaded a new list on March 3rd 2015 which they later withdrew
> 
> I have the screen shorts since i was online at the time...can send the same to u..pm me ur email id.
> 
> ...


hi ajferns, do keep us updated when the list is updated. thnks!


----------



## arbed (Feb 11, 2015)

bharani krishna said:


> Guys.
> 
> Need all your suggestion please.
> 
> ...


Hi Bahrani, what's ur progress now? Am following your updates as well


----------



## bharani krishna (Dec 18, 2014)

arbed said:


> Hi Bahrani, what's ur progress now? Am following your updates as well


Hi, thanks...

Jus waiting to see if there will be any new state to open for the poor HRA..

just keeping fingers crossed and waiting. what abt u.? what is your occupation.?

Bharani.


----------



## arbed (Feb 11, 2015)

bharani krishna said:


> Hi, thanks...
> 
> Jus waiting to see if there will be any new state to open for the poor HRA..
> 
> ...


Yes, I'm applying HRA as well.. it's alot of $$$ involved so just had to be sure and make the best of it. Am going thru an agent. Hopefully we can start the process soon. I've just sat for my IELTS and got 7 and above for all. If all goes well then we will have to start with vetassess. Did you submit your application to vetassess on your own or agent? I'm thinking if I can do it on my own so I can save some money in stead of getting agent to do it.


----------



## mam123 (Dec 8, 2014)

Seems postings on Human Resource Adviser - 223111 is quite slow since there is no update in the lists as of now 
Guys keep the spirits high! Good Luck to all HR Advisers


----------



## aj_ferns (Jul 15, 2014)

Migration WA - Skilled Migration

mid-year review of Western Australia's State nomination program, including the Western Australian skilled migration occupation list (WASMOL) is in progress. 

Information about the review was briefly published on the migration portal on 3 March in error.

Information will be published on the migration portal when the review is completed. 

The current State nomination criteria and WASMOL will continue to apply to applicants considering St​​ate nomination. 

Information about how to apply for State nomination is available on the How to apply for State nomination page.


----------



## aj_ferns (Jul 15, 2014)

Migration WA - Skilled Migration

State nomination migration program mid-year review
18 March 2015
A mid-year review of Western Australia's State nomination program, including the Western Australian skilled migration occupation list (WASMOL) is in progress. 

Information about the review was briefly published on the migration portal on 3 March in error.

Information will be published on the migration portal when the review is completed. 

The current State nomination criteria and WASMOL will continue to apply to applicants considering St​​ate nomination.


----------



## To Oz (Mar 19, 2015)

Hello!

I am new here in this useful forum. I would just like to ask if do you have an idea on when the NT will revise its Priority Occupations List?:confused2:


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Any hope for HR Adviser?


----------



## jesse1 (Jul 29, 2014)

For how long HRAs need to wait, come on Aus. open up for us soon.


----------



## jesse1 (Jul 29, 2014)

On 3rd March, was HRA on schedule 1 in WA?


----------



## bharani krishna (Dec 18, 2014)

jesse1 said:


> On 3rd March, was HRA on schedule 1 in WA?


HI Jess

its not HRA was on schedule 1, it was Recruitment consultant which was moved to schedule 1 in an error.

hence RC is stil under schedule 2.

Now, is ther any hope for the HRA to be viewed under schedule 1 in few days of time.? 

Any comments on this guys.?

Bharani.


----------



## bharani krishna (Dec 18, 2014)

aj_ferns said:


> Migration WA - Skilled Migration
> 
> State nomination migration program mid-year review
> 18 March 2015
> ...


Hi AJ.

What is the status on the above post.? we can still see the same without any changes made.

Bharani


----------



## bharani krishna (Dec 18, 2014)

Black_Rose said:


> View attachment 40266
> 
> 
> Any hope for HR Adviser?


HI BR.

Stil waiting to see some gud things happening to HRA.

Any new updates.?

Bharani.


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

bharani krishna said:


> HI BR. Stil waiting to see some gud things happening to HRA. Any new updates.? Bharani.


No update from my side.

I pissed NT off by sending several applications. Now they threaten me that they will not acknowledge me for any further application 

Regards


----------



## wkdn745 (Feb 9, 2015)

bharani krishna said:


> Guys.
> 
> Need all your suggestion please.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Any one got outcome from NT recently. I received acknowledgement , but it mentioned 13 weeks processing time, it is too long. Have you any one got out come after 4th March 2015


----------



## kcq32w (Mar 26, 2015)

*Invite from WA*

hello everyone!
been following this thread since i have lodged my Vetassess application last October 2014. Fortunately i had a positive result as early as December 4 and have passed my first take in IELTS just this february. Filed my EOI last week and just today i received an invite from WA to apply for state nomination. However since HRA profession is currently under Schedule 2 we are aware that we need a job offer - contract of employment in order to be positively assessed. I did not expect a fast process of EOI thus u have not even considered applying for jobs lately. I am given 28days to complete my application but i am having second thoughts as i may not be able to generate d required contract of employment within 28days.


please feel free to share your thoughts. thanks!


----------



## arbed (Feb 11, 2015)

kcq32w said:


> hello everyone!
> been following this thread since i have lodged my Vetassess application last October 2014. Fortunately i had a positive result as early as December 4 and have passed my first take in IELTS just this february. Filed my EOI last week and just today i received an invite from WA to apply for state nomination. However since HRA profession is currently under Schedule 2 we are aware that we need a job offer - contract of employment in order to be positively assessed. I did not expect a fast process of EOI thus u have not even considered applying for jobs lately. I am given 28days to complete my application but i am having second thoughts as i may not be able to generate d required contract of employment within 28days.
> 
> 
> please feel free to share your thoughts. thanks!


hi, congrats! hope you get an offer soon! 
mind sharing how many points you get for EOI and the breakdown of your points? 

im just wondering for the job offer, do we need to secure an employment related to the HR or can it be anything?


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Guys, wat's happening? Are we going to sail or drown forever?

Don't feel like giving my PTE also..


----------



## bharani krishna (Dec 18, 2014)

arbed said:


> hi, congrats! hope you get an offer soon!
> mind sharing how many points you get for EOI and the breakdown of your points?
> 
> im just wondering for the job offer, do we need to secure an employment related to the HR or can it be anything?


HI 

As we can see that HRA is under schedule 2, it requires an offer letter in order to apply further.

Please note that you need to provide only the employment letter of HRA, but not of any other occupation

Bharani..


----------



## bharani krishna (Dec 18, 2014)

Giri vishnu said:


> Guys, wat's happening? Are we going to sail or drown forever?
> 
> Don't feel like giving my PTE also..


Hi Giri.

Hope you are doing good.? Eela unnaru, enti sangathulu.?

I would recommend you to have scores handy. We never know whats going to happen and be ready with all the required things and lets see if anything goes favor for us..

Bharani.


----------



## kcq32w (Mar 26, 2015)

arbed said:


> hi, congrats! hope you get an offer soon!
> mind sharing how many points you get for EOI and the breakdown of your points?
> 
> im just wondering for the job offer, do we need to secure an employment related to the HR or can it be anything?


hi thanks!
job offer condition is; 
Have a contract of employment for full-time employment for at least 12 months in regional Western Australia in the nominated (or closely related) occupation.

EOI bdown is;
age 25
English Lang Abi 10
Bach Deg 15
state nomination 10
more than 5yrs overseas exp 10

total 70pts

i have also applied for 190 since i see more job hiring in perth..
lets see whats instore this year!

goodluck!


----------



## valsanail (Jun 2, 2014)

kcq32w said:


> hi thanks!
> job offer condition is;
> Have a contract of employment for full-time employment for at least 12 months in regional Western Australia in the nominated (or closely related) occupation.
> 
> ...


Hi... As I know 190 lets to find job not only in regional WA, but in Perth too, right?
How did you apply to WA, have you a job letter?


----------



## kcq32w (Mar 26, 2015)

valsanail said:


> Hi... As I know 190 lets to find job not only in regional WA, but in Perth too, right?
> How did you apply to WA, have you a job letter?


hello!
i just chose 'any state' in EOI for the state who can nominate me nothing specific for WA and after a week i got an invite to apply for state nomination for 489. I did not want to limit my options to specific state only as i dont really mind where to settle the first 2yrs in Au. But of course i wouldnt just settle with any job offer or apply with any availability as the job that i would give up at present is very stable and has considerable pay as well.
Its more of a long term plan for the whole family. So hopefully something opens up soon for all of us who aspires to be in AU.

cheers!:eyebrows::blabla:lane:


----------



## aarti0111 (Mar 30, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

I have recently joined this club...got my assessment clear and PTE scores also ready for HR advisor role..waiting for states to open up.WA is looking impossible since getting an employment letter is very difficult. Seeing the rejection for NT we have dropped the idea to go for that..wat to do now? Any gud news expected for HRA role?


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

aarti0111 said:


> Hi Everyone, I have recently joined this club...got my assessment clear and PTE scores also ready for HR advisor role..waiting for states to open up.WA is looking impossible since getting an employment letter is very difficult. Seeing the rejection for NT we have dropped the idea to go for that..wat to do now? Any gud news expected for HRA role?


Btw what is pte scores? Not into any update so wondering if Australia not taking ielts scores now ? !!! 

Regards


----------



## aarti0111 (Mar 30, 2015)

PTE i got above 65 in all 4 sections and overall its 72.


----------



## mam123 (Dec 8, 2014)

Black_Rose said:


> Btw what is pte scores? Not into any update so wondering if Australia not taking ielts scores now ? !!!
> 
> Regards


Lol... PTE is better scoring and better test. Most importantly unlike IELTS, PTE is checked by computer and not by humans. So people are moving to PTE from IELTS, since you might know .5 IELTS scam. PTE 65 in each is equivalent to IELTS 7.


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

mam123 said:


> Lol... PTE is better scoring and better test. Most importantly unlike IELTS, PTE is checked by computer and not by humans. So people are moving to PTE from IELTS, since you might know .5 IELTS scam. PTE 65 in each is equivalent to IELTS 7.


Oh ok thanks. If PTE is checked by computer I wonder how would we talk to a computer and how computer do our writing check. 

Regards


----------



## mam123 (Dec 8, 2014)

Black_Rose said:


> Oh ok thanks. If PTE is checked by computer I wonder how would we talk to a computer and how computer do our writing check.
> 
> Regards


Well, the test is absolutely organised. There is a microphone for recording our voice and auto content check for writing. People get 90/90 in writing if there is no spelling mistake and they use sufficient range of words as per their marking criteria. Opposite to IELTS writing!


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

mam123 said:


> Well, the test is absolutely organised. There is a microphone for recording our voice and auto content check for writing.


That's sounds outstanding but still I'd be missing autocorrect while writing. 

Thanks

Regards


----------



## indossie (Jul 25, 2014)

aarti0111 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have recently joined this club...got my assessment clear and PTE scores also ready for HR advisor role..waiting for states to open up.WA is looking impossible since getting an employment letter is very difficult. Seeing the rejection for NT we have dropped the idea to go for that..wat to do now? Any gud news expected for HRA role?


I have also cleared my PTE & planning to apply skills assessment for HR Adviser role. I have a question, do we really need a hard copy of assessment outcome letter which costs additional money for visa application?

I believe chances of HRA occupations opening up in different states seems very low & NT is the only option we are left out with. So if I were in your position I would apply to NT before it closes the occupation. Let me know what do you think?


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Hey WA just updated their occupation list and HRA is in Schedule 1. Apply quick....


Na.... Just kidding   

Regards


----------



## nit.bas (Apr 2, 2015)

I recently got thur positive assessment for HRA. Got 7.5 with min 7 band in IELTS. What are the options for me now? Guys any suggestion?


----------



## indossie (Jul 25, 2014)

nit.bas said:


> I recently got thur positive assessment for HRA. Got 7.5 with min 7 band in IELTS. What are the options for me now? Guys any suggestion?


You can apply for Northern Territory State Sponsorship for subclass 190 or 489 based on your points score. Also, if you have a offer letter in a relevant or closely related occupation from Western Australia or South Australia, you are eligible, but this option is highly unlikely. All the best.


----------



## arbed (Feb 11, 2015)

anyone would like to confirm how they look at our years of experience? do they start counting from when you graduated (date conferred/convo date) or the day you completed your studies (completed studies and exam, but yet to attend convo). 

As per my understanding, certain jobs like IT related have some deduction on the number of years and will only start calculating within the last 10 years. Quite confused on that. Does this apply to HRA as well?


----------



## aj_ferns (Jul 15, 2014)

No Change yet Bharani...I did mail them again..they would not confirm any date when they would put up the revised list..Still waiting



bharani krishna said:


> Hi AJ.
> 
> What is the status on the above post.? we can still see the same without any changes made.
> 
> Bharani


----------



## aj_ferns (Jul 15, 2014)

Hey indossie,

There is no need for the hard copy of the PTE scores...Just download the PDF from online and u can update ur EOI with that..



indossie said:


> I have also cleared my PTE & planning to apply skills assessment for HR Adviser role. I have a question, do we really need a hard copy of assessment outcome letter which costs additional money for visa application?
> 
> I believe chances of HRA occupations opening up in different states seems very low & NT is the only option we are left out with. So if I were in your position I would apply to NT before it closes the occupation. Let me know what do you think?


----------



## indossie (Jul 25, 2014)

aj_ferns said:


> Hey indossie,
> 
> There is no need for the hard copy of the PTE scores...Just download the PDF from online and u can update ur EOI with that..


I mean to ask about Vetassess assessment outcome letter, a hard copy sent to our address via International Courier Service is charged AUD$106. I am wondering do need hard copy of Vetassess outcome letter for visa purposes. Cheers!


----------



## nit.bas (Apr 2, 2015)

aarti0111 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have recently joined this club...got my assessment clear and PTE scores also ready for HR advisor role..waiting for states to open up.WA is looking impossible since getting an employment letter is very difficult. Seeing the rejection for NT we have dropped the idea to go for that..wat to do now? Any gud news expected for HRA role?


Recently got thru positive assessment for HRA. What do you mean by "Seeing the rejection for NT we have dropped the idea" I was hoping to apply to NT, are they rejecting HRA application?


----------



## bharani krishna (Dec 18, 2014)

aj_ferns said:


> No Change yet Bharani...I did mail them again..they would not confirm any date when they would put up the revised list..Still waiting


HI AJ.

I had a recent conversation with the WA and got to know that RC which moved under schedule 1 was an error. Also the news that came on match 18th was also an error.

They also told that we do not need to expect any state moving from schedule 2 to schedule 1... 

What are the options do we have now.??

Bharani.


----------



## bharani krishna (Dec 18, 2014)

Black_Rose said:


> Hey WA just updated their occupation list and HRA is in Schedule 1. Apply quick....
> 
> 
> Na.... Just kidding
> ...


Goood one BR.

was soo happy for a factor of seconds..... Phewwwww.. hehehe

Lets hope for the best. 

Bharani.


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

bharani krishna said:


> Goood one BR. was soo happy for a factor of seconds..... Phewwwww.. hehehe Lets hope for the best. Bharani.


Don't worry man. July is nearby and if you notice nowadays time passing quickly, may be because of changing weather and climate. Anyway, don't forget that in July HRA shower is coming. 

Regards


----------



## valsanail (Jun 2, 2014)

Black_Rose said:


> Don't worry man. July is nearby and if you notice nowadays time passing quickly, may be because of changing weather and climate. Anyway, don't forget that in July HRA shower is coming.
> 
> Regards


Hiii, this is very interesting, what you mean?


----------



## aj_ferns (Jul 15, 2014)

The soft copy of the VETASSESS outcome letter is more than enough...There is no need for the hard copy. 




indossie said:


> I mean to ask about Vetassess assessment outcome letter, a hard copy sent to our address via International Courier Service is charged AUD$106. I am wondering do need hard copy of Vetassess outcome letter for visa purposes. Cheers!


----------



## aj_ferns (Jul 15, 2014)

We wait my friend..what other option do we have

In the meanwhile, I appeared for PTE A test to up my total points tally and have done so successfully. So now my points stand at 70...

Now waiting and hoping and praying:fingerscrossed:



bharani krishna said:


> HI AJ.
> 
> I had a recent conversation with the WA and got to know that RC which moved under schedule 1 was an error. Also the news that came on match 18th was also an error.
> 
> ...


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Hey AJ, have to appear for PTE, any tips from your end shall go long way..

Thanks
Vishnu


----------



## aj_ferns (Jul 15, 2014)

Hey Giri,

First and foremost get the format right. Please please go through the you tube videos and the online material to familiarize yourself with the various question types in the modules. You have to keep in mind that this test has many different question types and it is time bound. Also unlike IELTS, there is no way for you to recheck your answers. Once you click on "next", your answer is locked in.

But also unlike IELTS, this test is more lenient in the scoring pattern.

There is a PTE thread where kind people have shared dropbox links as well as other materials which you can download and practice. 

Also PM me your email id, I will send you all the material that I have..

This is a computer driven online test..just be calm and composed and you will sail through...infact the most feared "writing" module in IELTS which most fail to get their desired scores is so very easy to breeze through in this test.

DO attempt the individual question types in each of the module and if you face any difficulty in any individual type, PM me and I will address the same. 

Rgds,
AJ




Giri vishnu said:


> Hey AJ, have to appear for PTE, any tips from your end shall go long way..
> 
> Thanks
> Vishnu


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Hey AJ,

Sent you the PM.

Thanks
Vishnu


----------



## asim_saghir (Apr 9, 2015)

when occupation list of WA & SA is expected to be revised ?


----------



## asim_saghir (Apr 9, 2015)

what would be the expected Ielts requirement. I have 6 in all and overall 6.5


----------



## canchi_mohd (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi

I believe its 7 in each band.

thanks
Mohd.


----------



## To Oz (Mar 19, 2015)

Hello to all! I am a newbie! Has anyone successfully applied for and is granted a NT SS? What is the current timeline from the filing of application until an invitation is made?


----------



## bharani krishna (Dec 18, 2014)

Dear HRA and RC guys.

We see some good news for the two occupations, we can see the HRA and RC is open under South Australia (Adelaide) which is under (Supplementary Skilled List).

CONDITIONS:

Occupations on the Supplementary Skilled List are available if you have completed a Bachelor degree or higher in the field of your nominated occupation and you meet all requirements under one of the following categories: 

I am an international graduate of South Australia.
I have worked in a skilled occupation in South Australia for the last 12 months.
I have an immediate family member permanently residing in South Australia for 12 months or more.
If you have completed a Vocational, Education and Training (VET) Certificate or Diploma in South Australia in the field of your nominated occupation, you can access this list if you meet the international graduate requirements and you have:

Worked in your field in South Australia for the last 12 months.
Or

Worked in your field for the last 6 months in a country region of South Australia.

Supplementary Skilled List

Bharani..


----------



## j0wna (Sep 3, 2014)

bharani krishna said:


> Dear HRA and RC guys.
> 
> We see some good news for the two occupations, we can see the HRA and RC is open under South Australia (Adelaide) which is under (Supplementary Skilled List).
> 
> ...


this is indeed good news but the conditions are very difficult for offshore applicants to fulfill. 

it's almost the same as being in the schedule 2 of wa.

but at least they are offering hra again. Hopefully in the next few weeks they will transfer it to the main list.


----------



## arbed (Feb 11, 2015)

To Oz said:


> Hello to all! I am a newbie! Has anyone successfully applied for and is granted a NT SS? What is the current timeline from the filing of application until an invitation is made?


Hi welcome.. you may refer to this link for more info. hope this helps!

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...itory-state-sponsorship-current-timeline.html


----------



## arbed (Feb 11, 2015)

To Oz said:


> Hello to all! I am a newbie! Has anyone successfully applied for and is granted a NT SS? What is the current timeline from the filing of application until an invitation is made?


Hi, i believe most of us here are in the midst of applying or waiting. Those who have gotten, do share with us your process. 

From my understanding the timeline for migration is as below. This is a summary that will help us all to have a grasp of how long the process will take. Pls correct me if im wrong. 

First step: Submit docs (birth identification, employment, certifications) to Vetassess for assessment [3-4 months]

2nd step: Once they approve and you get a positive outcome, you apply for EOI via Skillselect and wait for the state to sponsor [about 3 months]

3rd step: You will be invited to apply [ 60 days window]

4th step: Visa Lodgement - this is when you do your medical check and police check [2-3 months]

and finally, tadah! you are granted PR for 5 years.. 

:second:


----------



## To Oz (Mar 19, 2015)

Thank you so much! I hope we'll get invited the soonest!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

arbed said:


> Hi, i believe most of us here are in the midst of applying or waiting. Those who have gotten, do share with us your process.
> 
> From my understanding the timeline for migration is as below. This is a summary that will help us all to have a grasp of how long the process will take. Pls correct me if im wrong.
> 
> ...


Today I was surprised to see that NT only issued 68 invitation for 190 visa including all professions in this year where other states issued more than 2k invitations.

Did anyone checked out the state nomination stats in immi website?


----------



## arbed (Feb 11, 2015)

Wow really? No i didnt see the stats .. but apparently it's a norm that you will be granted 489 even if you apply for 190.


----------



## Govend (Apr 16, 2015)

hi guys,

I'm new to this forum, and have a few questions to ask and get some information before i start applying to Australia,

1. how early can I sent my document to Vetassess, and what are the documents I need to send(please provide in detail).

2. after getting confirmation from Vetassess, how long it's valid before I do EOI?

3. as for the employment offer letter and tax prove, for how many employers we need to provide the tax prove? as i have only worked with two organisations before and my former employer had closed shop a year back, and that was the reason i left the job. is there any other document we can provide that substitute the tax prove, or the documents from our current employer will be sufficient enough?

lane:


----------



## ajc.chow (Apr 16, 2015)

Hey Guys,
I am new to this forum and would like to know more about HRA Occupation because i have been working in this profession for more than 5 years. Also i have sent my application to VETASSESS for skill Assessment online and would expect result in 08-10 weeks.

I have a question for all of you hope any one can guide me i have cleared IELTS with Listening 7.5, Reading 6.0, Speaking 6.5 and Writing 6.0; overall 6.5 and looking forward which state have sponsorship for Human Resource Advisor Occupation with IELTS of 6. Because i have checked WA and NT IELTS requirement is 07.to sponsor this occupation. Is there any possibility of HRA occupation in future to be open in other states too.

appreciate any kind of help.


----------



## ajc.chow (Apr 16, 2015)

Hey black rose...

I have a question i have cleared IELTS with Listening 7.5, Reading 6.0, Speaking 6.5 and Writing 6.0; overall 6.5 and looking forward which state have sponsorship for Human Resource Advisor Occupation with IELTS of 6. Because i have checked WA and NT IELTS requirement is 07.to sponsor this occupation. Is there any possibility of HRA occupation in future to be open in other states too.

appreciate any kind of help.


----------



## ajc.chow (Apr 16, 2015)

arbed said:


> anyone would like to confirm how they look at our years of experience? do they start counting from when you graduated (date conferred/convo date) or the day you completed your studies (completed studies and exam, but yet to attend convo).
> 
> As per my understanding, certain jobs like IT related have some deduction on the number of years and will only start calculating within the last 10 years. Quite confused on that. Does this apply to HRA as well?


Yes they deduct number of years in HRA this is what my agent told me...


----------



## arbed (Feb 11, 2015)

ajc.chow said:


> Yes they deduct number of years in HRA this is what my agent told me...


thanks for the confirmation, it's saddening for me as it will bring my work experience points to 5.. sigh


----------



## arbed (Feb 11, 2015)

Govend said:


> hi guys,
> 
> I'm new to this forum, and have a few questions to ask and get some information before i start applying to Australia,
> 
> ...


1) you can start anytime as long as u have the required docs.. info can be found here http://www.vetassess.com.au/Skills-...uired-Documents?AspxAutoDetectCookieSupport=1

2) not sure about validity but youre encouraged to do it asap as you wouldnt know what will change, provided you have your IELTS in hand. otherwise you have to sit for your ielts and wait for ur results to be out which will take time. IELTS result is needed at EOI

3) the prove of employment depends on the number of years ure applying.. again, you may refer to the link given in 1.. there are many docs that can support like EA form, e pf statement, payslips, employment letter, and statement from employer


----------



## arbed (Feb 11, 2015)

ajc.chow said:


> Hey black rose...
> 
> I have a question i have cleared IELTS with Listening 7.5, Reading 6.0, Speaking 6.5 and Writing 6.0; overall 6.5 and looking forward which state have sponsorship for Human Resource Advisor Occupation with IELTS of 6. Because i have checked WA and NT IELTS requirement is 07.to sponsor this occupation. Is there any possibility of HRA occupation in future to be open in other states too.
> 
> appreciate any kind of help.


hi they need 7 minimum in all aspects for HRA unfortunately .. however they just allowed to take PTE, maybe you can consider that as i heard its alot easier than ielts.. no one knows when or where HRA will open.. everyone is waiting for other states to open in July. so keeping fingers crossed! btw have you done ur vetassess?


----------



## valsanail (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi, I actually can't get how does WA invitation works, for example when I make EOI then they send an invitation which expires in 28 days right? But what if I get an employment letter in 2 months after they send their invitation, can i apply for SS again?


----------



## ajc.chow (Apr 16, 2015)

arbed said:


> hi they need 7 minimum in all aspects for HRA unfortunately .. however they just allowed to take PTE, maybe you can consider that as i heard its alot easier than ielts.. no one knows when or where HRA will open.. everyone is waiting for other states to open in July. so keeping fingers crossed! btw have you done ur vetassess?


Hey blackrose,
Thanks a lot for your reply; that really bad news is there are any other way of securing state sponsorship points as my current total stands at 55. and doing IELTS again is no easy i have already did IELTS 3 times and it was my last attempt in which i got 6 in all. whereas PTE is not being offered in Pakistan i have contact Pearson and they said its not available in my country. What are my options? Lastly I have submitted my online application for VetAssess in last month to be precise its 30th March, keeping my fingers crossed to get my assessment Positive.


----------



## ajc.chow (Apr 16, 2015)

arbed said:


> hi they need 7 minimum in all aspects for HRA unfortunately .. however they just allowed to take PTE, maybe you can consider that as i heard its alot easier than ielts.. no one knows when or where HRA will open.. everyone is waiting for other states to open in July. so keeping fingers crossed! btw have you done ur vetassess?


Hey blackrose,

Thanks a lot for your reply; that is really bad news is there are any other way of securing state sponsorship points as my current total stands at 55. and doing IELTS again is no easy i have already did IELTS 3 times and it was my last attempt in which i got 6 in all. whereas PTE is not being offered in Pakistan i have contact Pearson and they said its not available in my country. What are my options? Lastly I have submitted my online application for VetAssess in last month to be precise its 30th March, keeping my fingers crossed to get my assessment Positive.


----------



## ajc.chow (Apr 16, 2015)

valsanail said:


> Hi, I actually can't get how does WA invitation works, for example when I make EOI then they send an invitation which expires in 28 days right? But what if I get an employment letter in 2 months after they send their invitation, can i apply for SS again?


Yes EOI can be applied as many time you like. But its recommended to go for EOI when you are confirm that there are no expected future changes.


----------



## ajc.chow (Apr 16, 2015)

hi guys,

Can any one comment who have received his/her skill Assessment from Vetassess describes the process. Do they call or email to verify your credentials that we submit with our application. Incase the supervisor unable to provide the complete information or describes the JD than what one should do?


----------



## ajc.chow (Apr 16, 2015)

asim_saghir said:


> what would be the expected Ielts requirement. I have 6 in all and overall 6.5


The current IELTS required is 07 in all in NT, whereas rest of the states are closed for HRA occupation..


----------



## indossie (Jul 25, 2014)

ajc.chow said:


> The current IELTS required is 07 in all in NT, whereas rest of the states are closed for HRA occupation..


Hi ajc.chow, I too applied to vetassess for the same occupation on 12 April & wondering what is the status of your vetassess application? Did you receive any communication from them yet?

Good luck.


----------



## arbed (Feb 11, 2015)

indossie said:


> Hi ajc.chow, I too applied to vetassess for the same occupation on 12 April & wondering what is the status of your vetassess application? Did you receive any communication from them yet?
> 
> Good luck.


hi did you do it yourself or thru agent? my agent submitted for me on 17th april, so i guess we're looking at the similar timeline.. hopefully we will get the outcome by end June..


----------



## arbed (Feb 11, 2015)

ajc.chow said:


> Hey blackrose,
> 
> Thanks a lot for your reply; that is really bad news is there are any other way of securing state sponsorship points as my current total stands at 55. and doing IELTS again is no easy i have already did IELTS 3 times and it was my last attempt in which i got 6 in all. whereas PTE is not being offered in Pakistan i have contact Pearson and they said its not available in my country. What are my options? Lastly I have submitted my online application for VetAssess in last month to be precise its 30th March, keeping my fingers crossed to get my assessment Positive.


From my understanding, you need at least a 7 in order to get 10pts for english.. i managed to get a min of 7.5 for writing and max 9 for reading in my first attempt, doing lotsa test questions HELPS a great deal and look up for tips on IELTS on youtube. The way I see it, it's not about how good your english is, though of course that helps, but its about understanding what the questions wants and following the format. That is REALLY important. good luck to you!


----------



## indossie (Jul 25, 2014)

arbed said:


> hi did you do it yourself or thru agent? my agent submitted for me on 17th april, so i guess we're looking at the similar timeline.. hopefully we will get the outcome by end June..


Hi Arbed, I applied myself. I lodged my application on 14th April & this morning I see the status as 'in progress.' Did your status change to 'in progress' or is it still in 'lodged' status?


----------



## ajc.chow (Apr 16, 2015)

indossie said:


> Hi ajc.chow, I too applied to vetassess for the same occupation on 12 April & wondering what is the status of your vetassess application? Did you receive any communication from them yet?
> 
> Good luck.


Hi indossie,

I have applied through my Agent on 31 March via online portal for Skill Assessment and have to check him about my application status. As after 01 January there processing time has change its now 08-10 Weeks. Now the main thing is how they communicate with our supervisor for verification either by email or call? And what they ask?


----------



## ajc.chow (Apr 16, 2015)

arbed said:


> hi did you do it yourself or thru agent? my agent submitted for me on 17th april, so i guess we're looking at the similar timeline.. hopefully we will get the outcome by end June..


Indoss&Arbed,

The processing time depends upon the paper works that we have submitted. Incase they found anything that requires more proof the processing time will definitely change and as per previous practice skill assessment processing time vary from 03 month-04 even in some cases it has gone to 06 months. 

The main problem is their verification check for employment; for instance the supervisor unable to describe your JDs than your assessment will be in a big trouble. :confused2::confused2:


----------



## arbed (Feb 11, 2015)

ajc.chow said:


> Hi indossie,
> 
> I have applied through my Agent on 31 March via online portal for Skill Assessment and have to check him about my application status. As after 01 January there processing time has change its now 08-10 Weeks. Now the main thing is how they communicate with our supervisor for verification either by email or call? And what they ask?


i heard that they will call and ask what you do in the comp, etc. to confirm if you really work there and all that for verification.


----------



## ajc.chow (Apr 16, 2015)

Just received call from the agent VETASSESS requires Notarized Copy of my Passport...Did anyone receive the same request from VETASSESS?


----------



## ajc.chow (Apr 16, 2015)

arbed said:


> i heard that they will call and ask what you do in the comp, etc. to confirm if you really work there and all that for verification.


Hi Arbed,

Did they call every one to check about their work or is it a random selection?


----------



## Priya21 (Jun 26, 2014)

*HR Advisor*

Hi All, 

I am new to this forum and I would like your suggestions on HR Advisor role.
What is the IELTS Score required for it in each band. 
I have : S = 6, L=7.5, R =7, W= 7. 

3 years experience in HR . 

What documents is required and when is the closing date for application for 223111: HUMAN RESOURCE ADVISER . 

Thanks, 

Priya


----------



## ajc.chow (Apr 16, 2015)

Priya21 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this forum and I would like your suggestions on HR Advisor role.
> What is the IELTS Score required for it in each band.
> ...


hi Priya,
Its 07 band in each skill for HRA.


----------



## Priya21 (Jun 26, 2014)

ajc.chow said:


> hi Priya,
> Its 07 band in each skill for HRA.


Hi, 

Thanks for the reply. I am trying for IELTS again. Can you please suggest how do we apply , what all do we need in documents and fund for applying. 
What is the last date to apply.

Thanks, 

Priya


----------



## ajc.chow (Apr 16, 2015)

Priya21 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I am trying for IELTS again. Can you please suggest how do we apply , what all do we need in documents and fund for applying.
> What is the last date to apply.
> ...


Its not like that there are certain requirements that one has to complete to apply. Like you have to get 60 points in general to qualify. whereas; 
1. Get your qualification/workexpereince assessed; in your case its VETASSESS Australia
2. After you Get your Assessment Positive from VETASSESS you go for EOI.
3. than look up for the state who have available occupation to sponsor you, 
For HRA occupations all states are closed now and currently are not offering any further sponsorships. whereas as NT state has open sponsorship but to avail that you must have IELTS 7 in each skill. Whereas WA have HRA occupation on Schedule 2 which means you need to have JOB OFFER to go for SS.


----------



## jayant.giri (Apr 21, 2015)

Just wanted to take this opportunity to say Hi!

My wife and I both are HR professionals with about 10 years experience from India. We recently decided to make the move for immigration. I have therefore hired an agent here in India to facilitate the process for me. The agent is known to us, as he has helped my friend get his PR via 190 for Canberra under the Financial Adviser skill set. 

Current stage : VETASSESS documents have been submitted to the agent, will be filing sometime this week.

Looking forward to share and learn from your experiences... Cheers!


----------



## arbed (Feb 11, 2015)

ajc.chow said:


> Hi Arbed,
> 
> Did they call every one to check about their work or is it a random selection?


no idea about that, i think we just gotta be prepared for anything..


----------



## Priya21 (Jun 26, 2014)

*Hi*



ajc.chow said:


> Its not like that there are certain requirements that one has to complete to apply. Like you have to get 60 points in general to qualify. whereas;
> 1. Get your qualification/workexpereince assessed; in your case its VETASSESS Australia
> 2. After you Get your Assessment Positive from VETASSESS you go for EOI.
> 3. than look up for the state who have available occupation to sponsor you,
> For HRA occupations all states are closed now and currently are not offering any further sponsorships. whereas as NT state has open sponsorship but to avail that you must have IELTS 7 in each skill. Whereas WA have HRA occupation on Schedule 2 which means you need to have JOB OFFER to go for SS.


Hi There, 

Thanks for the info. 
Can you please suggest when does there window opens every year for fresh intakes.

Thanks, 

Priya


----------



## padmakarrao (Jul 21, 2014)

Most of them open the list on 1st July mudnight as per Australian time. And do remember some occupations get full within few hours, so do set your calendar to be online from the evening of June 30. With HR not opening up in most states last year, there are many people waiting for an opportunity. Best wishes


----------



## arbed (Feb 11, 2015)

padmakarrao said:


> Most of them open the list on 1st July mudnight as per Australian time. And do remember some occupations get full within few hours, so do set your calendar to be online from the evening of June 30. With HR not opening up in most states last year, there are many people waiting for an opportunity. Best wishes


So does this mean if we miss out this round then we will have to wait for another year?


----------



## padmakarrao (Jul 21, 2014)

arbed said:


> So does this mean if we miss out this round then we will have to wait for another year?


Yes it means so. There are many who wait for a year or two too. So best is to be ready fully and fill the form as soon as it opens. Keep an eye on all state sites always.


----------



## wkdn745 (Feb 9, 2015)

*Hi*



padmakarrao said:


> Yes it means so. There are many who wait for a year or two too. So best is to be ready fully and fill the form as soon as it opens. Keep an eye on all state sites always.


Can you please tell me whether medical can be done even after lodged the visa. The web is mentioned that "medical should not be done after lodging visa". However I wish to do it prior to assign case officer


----------



## padmakarrao (Jul 21, 2014)

wkdn745 said:


> Can you please tell me whether medical can be done even after lodged the visa. The web is mentioned that "medical should not be done after lodging visa". However I wish to do it prior to assign case officer


Of course you can do it immediately after lodging visa.


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Guys, another Bad news:

Northern territory has updated their list and they have closed accepting any new applications for Human Resources Advisor.

This news is shared by my agent..


----------



## pratsi90 (Sep 17, 2013)

Giri vishnu said:


> Guys, another Bad news:
> 
> Northern territory has updated their list and they have closed accepting any new applications for Human Resources Advisor.
> 
> This news is shared by my agent..


Many of us suffered a lot in last 1 year. I don't know where it will end. If all the state comes up without HRA like last year then I don't see any hope.

Regards,
Rohit


----------



## arbed (Feb 11, 2015)

Giri vishnu said:


> Guys, another Bad news:
> 
> Northern territory has updated their list and they have closed accepting any new applications for Human Resources Advisor.
> 
> This news is shared by my agent..


I just checked anzscosearch.com. Unfortunately your agent is right, it's been removed.  Sad day for us HRAs.


----------



## hectorg (Apr 30, 2015)

Hi all. I am a new user. Can anyone tell me is there any thing i need to do to increase my chances of getting a state sponsorship? does my IELTS score has any impact on this?
Thanks


----------



## aj_ferns (Jul 15, 2014)

Hey hectorg,

Welcome..It all depends on the skillset and the different State criteria. 

But as a thumb rule the higher total points tally you have, the better.

Since you have posted your query in this forum, I am assuming you are from HRA/ RC background.

Right now, these occupations are open only in the states of WA (under schedule 2) and SA (special conditions apply). In both of these states, besides the points tally, the other numerous criteria to apply for State Sponsorship including job offer etc., makes it difficult to apply and receive State nomination.

However, everyone is eagerly awaiting the new lists which will be put up the States in the coming OZ financial year





hectorg said:


> Hi all. I am a new user. Can anyone tell me is there any thing i need to do to increase my chances of getting a state sponsorship? does my IELTS score has any impact on this?
> Thanks


----------



## hectorg (Apr 30, 2015)

Thanks aj for your reply


----------



## sspt101 (Nov 18, 2014)

Indeed its a Bad news, on the NT list HRA was there for quite long. NT updates the list not so frequently. I am not sure when they will include it next.

Also what is the scope of the HRA who's case is already in the process with NT. Will they reject there cases outrighly or still consider them.



Giri vishnu said:


> Guys, another Bad news:
> 
> Northern territory has updated their list and they have closed accepting any new applications for Human Resources Advisor.
> 
> This news is shared by my agent..


----------



## jesse1 (Jul 29, 2014)

Any hope for HRA from any state in 2015?


----------



## jesse1 (Jul 29, 2014)

I can see now NT and Victories need HR Manager.
WA advisor in schedule 2


----------



## jesse1 (Jul 29, 2014)

Any ways..July ainj't far..let's see..


----------



## hectorg (Apr 30, 2015)

My fear is if the category gets filled up fast like it did for ICT business development manager. It was open for few hours only.


----------



## hammad103 (May 2, 2015)

Hi all,

There is a chain migration option in SA which allows sponsorship from an eligible relative under subclass 489. I want to apply for the same but couldn't find the procedure. Can anyone help me out on this? Got a positive skill assessment for HRA and 60 points including 10 points of my brother sponsoring me. 

Please help.

Thank you.


----------



## arbed (Feb 11, 2015)

ajc.chow said:


> Hi Arbed,
> 
> Did they call every one to check about their work or is it a random selection?


Hi, 

I just got a positive from VA!! and no, my employer didn't get any calls. I got mine within 2 weeks after submission, didn't expect it to be this fast. My agent was surprised too! However on the downside, they only count the years after my 1st year of working. Hence now I only get 5pts for work experience.


----------



## arbed (Feb 11, 2015)

indossie said:


> Hi Arbed, I applied myself. I lodged my application on 14th April & this morning I see the status as 'in progress.' Did your status change to 'in progress' or is it still in 'lodged' status?


Any updates from VA so far? I just got a + over the weekend  All the best to you!


----------



## ajc.chow (Apr 16, 2015)

hammad103 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> There is a chain migration option in SA which allows sponsorship from an eligible relative under subclass 489. I want to apply for the same but couldn't find the procedure. Can anyone help me out on this? Got a positive skill assessment for HRA and 60 points including 10 points of my brother sponsoring me.
> 
> ...


Hi Hammad,
Currently chain migration is being offered for SA. Following are the details to apply.

Chain migration is a state nomination pathway providing access to a broader list of occupations. This pathway is for skilled workers who have an immediate family member permanently residing in South Australia. 
Chain migration allows you to apply for occupations listed as ‘Special conditions apply’ on the State Occupation List or occupations listed on the Supplementary Skilled List.
You must have a bachelor degree or higher qualification. The qualification completed must be included and recognised on your skills assessment. Australian or overseas qualifications are acceptable.
Your immediate family member in South Australia must meet all requirements listed below:
Your family member residing in South Australia must be your grandfather, grandmother, father, mother, brother or sister. You can still apply if it’s your step or adoptive parent / sibling.
Your family member must be over 18 years of age.
Your family member in South Australia must be either an Australian Permanent Resident or an Australian Citizen.
Your family member must be currently residing in South Australia and have resided in South Australia for the last twelve months.
Your family member in South Australia is required to complete a statutory declaration to confirm that they meet the all chain migration requirements.


----------



## ajc.chow (Apr 16, 2015)

arbed said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just got a positive from VA!! and no, my employer didn't get any calls. I got mine within 2 weeks after submission, didn't expect it to be this fast. My agent was surprised too! However on the downside, they only count the years after my 1st year of working. Hence now I only get 5pts for work experience.


Hi Arbed,
Thanks for the useful info. I filed my Skill Assessment on 31 March and till date i have received no feedback from VETASSESS. which country did you belong to? Because i have seen individuals from India,Pakistan,Bangladesh,UK,USA,and even from china got a call for verification of employment. But in your case im just surprised!! I dont know whether they gonna call my employer or not.


----------



## ajc.chow (Apr 16, 2015)

Hi GUYS! 

Just came from an agent and according him HR Advisor (223111) will not be no longer available for sponsorship in any of the states in coming list of July as the quota of this occupation in each state is already filled. Can any one confirm this from their agents??

Will appreciate it.


----------



## valsanail (Jun 2, 2014)

ajc.chow said:


> Hi GUYS!
> 
> Just came from an agent and according him HR Advisor (223111) will not be no longer available for sponsorship in any of the states in coming list of July as the quota of this occupation in each state is already filled. Can any one confirm this from their agents??
> 
> Will appreciate it.


Does this concern to the WA Schedule 2 also?


----------



## jesse1 (Jul 29, 2014)

agents wouldn't know anything, they also look for updates on the state websites, and I don't see any such update on any of the site.


----------



## jesse1 (Jul 29, 2014)

guys, check wa occupation list page is coming pcbd..probably they are working on it.


----------



## jesse1 (Jul 29, 2014)

there's a list for wa, which says occupations would be in shortage in 2016, and it has HRs.


----------



## valsanail (Jun 2, 2014)

jesse1 said:


> there's a list for wa, which says occupations would be in shortage in 2016, and it has HRs.


dear friend, where did you obtain this info? When are they going to come up with new list? And what hr occ will it include?


----------



## hectorg (Apr 30, 2015)

Is there any chance for the list to be updated before July?


----------



## wkdn745 (Feb 9, 2015)

*Hi*



kcq32w said:


> hello!
> i just chose 'any state' in EOI for the state who can nominate me nothing specific for WA and after a week i got an invite to apply for state nomination for 489. I did not want to limit my options to specific state only as i dont really mind where to settle the first 2yrs in Au. But of course i wouldnt just settle with any job offer or apply with any availability as the job that i would give up at present is very stable and has considerable pay as well.
> Its more of a long term plan for the whole family. So hopefully something opens up soon for all of us who aspires to be in AU.
> 
> cheers!:eyebrows::blabla:lane:


Hi,

Can you tell me how long it was taken to allocate the CO and finalize the visa from the day you lodge the visa.

I heard ,489 visa is valid 4 years. Please tell me whether this validity is from day from granted the visa or day from you enter to Australia.


----------



## antihype (May 11, 2015)

Hello all, I have been a long time reader but first time posting. I'm actually planning to apply visa 190 in WA while HRA is still under Schedule 2. 

Not sure if these questions have been asked but I tried to do a quick search and couldn't find the answer.

i) For HRA are we required to do General or Academic IELTS?

ii) If I have a full-time job offer and got my visa granted, what will happen if I eventually lose that offer or ceased employment within 12 months period?

iii) Will DIBP check with the company who offered the job or they just need a employment contract?

Cheers


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

antihype said:


> Hello all, I have been a long time reader but first time posting. I'm actually planning to apply visa 190 in WA while HRA is still under Schedule 2.
> 
> Not sure if these questions have been asked but I tried to do a quick search and couldn't find the answer.
> 
> ...


DIBP wont check company details if you have 60 points for 190 but WA will definately check company details very closely before nominating you. States are very well aware of the frauds which can happen. They are dealing with it since last 20 years.


----------



## antihype (May 11, 2015)

Danav_Singh said:


> DIBP wont check company details if you have 60 points for 190 but WA will definately check company details very closely before nominating you. States are very well aware of the frauds which can happen. They are dealing with it since last 20 years.


Thanks for that. Just not sure what is the minimum requirement for that job offer in term of remuneration & other condition. And will WA check with the company on the employment status like every 6 months/12 months? 

My friends currently in WA may be able to help me to get an offer but just want to be clear of the requirement & condition.

Appreciate if anyone who have successfully got their visa granted by securing a job in WA can give me some advises.


----------



## arbed (Feb 11, 2015)

antihype said:


> Hello all, I have been a long time reader but first time posting. I'm actually planning to apply visa 190 in WA while HRA is still under Schedule 2.
> 
> Not sure if these questions have been asked but I tried to do a quick search and couldn't find the answer.
> 
> ...


not sure about question 2 & 3, for skilled migration regardless of any profession, General IELTS will suffice. Be sure to check the state requirement though, certain states need a minimum of 7 for all components.


----------



## chinto (May 10, 2015)

which is the best consultancy to go for human resource advisor post in australai,Im from Chennai India


----------



## ajc.chow (Apr 16, 2015)

jesse1 said:


> there's a list for wa, which says occupations would be in shortage in 2016, and it has HRs.


How do you know? Is there any source you can refer to because as per my research and previous history of states no more nomination will be coming for the HRAs Occupation. Not even in the coming list of July 2015. As the Nomination for Schedule 1 Occupation is already filled up and there are plenty of workers available for this occupation in Australia and states are no more interested in getting overseas labour.


----------



## ajc.chow (Apr 16, 2015)

Australian economy is going down and in trouble these days. year 2015 marked as bad year for australian economy and immigration.


----------



## valsanail (Jun 2, 2014)

ajc.chow said:


> Australian economy is going down and in trouble these days. year 2015 marked as bad year for australian economy and immigration.


You are not right about AU's economy, it's one of the most prosperous countries in the world, and no economic decrease was reported in last 20 years. And for 2015, it's just May, statistics cannot analyse data regarding the whole year in half-year term. Then, which country experiences ec. increase nowadays if not Australia?


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

valsanail said:


> You are not right about AU's economy, it's one of the most prosperous countries in the world, and no economic decrease was reported in last 20 years. And for 2015, it's just May, statistics cannot analyse data regarding the whole year in half-year term. Then, which country experiences ec. increase nowadays if not Australia?


Your information is not complete regarding AU's economy. Yes, AU economy did well in last 20 years but not because of strong economic policies. It was just because of mining boom. Now as mining boom is history and people losing high paying mining jobs around australia, tremors can be felt across all sectors.


----------



## jesse1 (Jul 29, 2014)

Can't do much about it, just wait and watch. hopefully some good news for HRAs would come soon


----------



## vinaaysiva (Dec 25, 2014)

It seems like you have a positive skill assessment in 225112-Market Research Analyst.May I know your qualification and experience details? My cousin is planning to apply for skill assessment for 225112. He has BE with 1.5 years experience in Market Research.Can you give me some details here.Your information is very much valuable for us.

Thanks
Siva


----------



## vinaaysiva (Dec 25, 2014)

Hi Proteus,

It seems like you have a positive skill assessment in 225112-Market Research Analyst.May I know your qualification and experience details? My cousin is planning to apply for skill assessment for 225112. He has BE with 1.5 years experience in Market Research.Can you give me some details here.Your information is very much valuable for us.

Thanks
Siva


----------



## vinaaysiva (Dec 25, 2014)

Proteus said:


> Anyone??


Hi Proteus,

It seems like you have a positive skill assessment in 225112-Market Research Analyst.May I know your qualification and experience details? My cousin is planning to apply for skill assessment for 225112. He has BE with 1.5 years experience in Market Research.Can you give me some details here.Your information is very much valuable for us.

Thanks
Siva


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Any luck for HRA ? May be in July they would include HRA in their list. Isn't it ? I am literally left Australian dream. Whatever....


----------



## arbed (Feb 11, 2015)

Black_Rose said:


> Any luck for HRA ? May be in July they would include HRA in their list. Isn't it ? I am literally left Australian dream. Whatever....


Fingers crossed and praying hard! Am literally crushed when I get the news that NT is closed too.


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

arbed said:


> Fingers crossed and praying hard! Am literally crushed when I get the news that NT is closed too.


Best of luck


----------



## fnsNnla (Feb 20, 2015)

Hi everyone, would like to check with those who get NT SS on visa 489 and arrived in Darwin to find out if you have take up any medical or health care insurance or plan? And from which provider? thanks. How's job finding btw? Any luck?


----------



## FrozenAh (Apr 30, 2014)

I came to know that currently only WA and SA are offering state sponsorship and even they have requirements which are hard to meet
- 12 months contract in case you are applying for WA
- SA, Immediate family member living in the state or you studied in that state for at least a year

things are not looking good


----------



## NJP (May 12, 2015)

Hi Experts

New to this thread, is it possible to give assessments for Vetassess only with the 10+ years of experience.
I couldn’t complete this graduation due to other priorities. Is it possible to get a positive assessments with just the HR experience.


----------



## jesse1 (Jul 29, 2014)

I think you can go ahead with mere HR experience..


----------



## jesse1 (Jul 29, 2014)

What's up guys, I can see recently HR professionals' job market demand has just increased in almost all the states.


----------



## jesse1 (Jul 29, 2014)

Do we need to submit an EOI before state sponsorship?


----------



## canchi_mohd (Feb 15, 2013)

*Wa invitation received*

Hi Guys,

Please Clarify important point below stated.

I had lodged an EOI for my spouse on 14-05-2015 with WA (70 Points) as State Nomination. To my surprise i received an invitation on 28-05-2015, But i just checked the email today because there was reminder email sent again on June 11th and has been mentioned to apply within 28 days and only few days left to apply. But now i am in a great confusion that since HRA is listed in schedule 2 *(I DONOT HAVE THE JOB OFFER)*. so what should i do now.

Note: the letter also states as below:

_*"While you have received an invitation to apply through your Expression of Interest in Skill Select you may not meet the criteria for State nomination e.g. you are required to have a contract of employment in Western Australia if your occupation is listed on Schedule 2 of the WASMOL."*_

Appreciate if you guys please suggest on what i have to do next.

thanks
Mohd.


----------



## aj_ferns (Jul 15, 2014)

canchi_mohd said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Please Clarify important point below stated.
> 
> ...


Mohd,
If you don't have a job offer and apply, your application will not be considered. Also you will loose the $200 that you have to pay at the time of application.

At this moment, if you have no job offer, the only choice is to let the invitation lapse. 

You may write to them saying that you have been unable to secure an employment offer and hence are unable to go ahead with the invite and will write to them again if the situation changes in the future. This is just to keep the lines of communication open with them.


----------



## canchi_mohd (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi aj_ferns,

Thank you so much for your reply.


~Mohd.


----------



## aj_ferns (Jul 15, 2014)

canchi_mohd said:


> Hi aj_ferns,
> 
> Thank you so much for your reply.
> 
> ...


My pleasure bro ..Hope the states open up the flood gates for HRA/ RC in the new lists starting next month:fingerscrossed:..All the best


----------



## Sai1705 (Aug 2, 2013)

Friends, 

Need to confirm if I am eligibile for Southern Australia in case it opens up next month.

I read it somewhere on Southern Australia's website that "at least one year of skilled work experience in the last three years. Some occupations have a higher work experience requirement" but I am not working since 2013 (baby break))..I have 5+ years in HR operations from one company and a positive skills assessment, IELTS 7, 7.5, 6.5, 8...

Will I be eligible for SA...

Please someone guide as I may not qualify for other states since I do not have 7+ band in all modules and I intend to go for 489 visa (ACT does not have visa option 489 and NT & WA take applications with 7+ band)..for now only Southern Au. seems possible.

Your thoughts please

regards, Sai


----------



## hectorg (Apr 30, 2015)

Hi

Can anyone please tell what is the minimum requirement for IELTS in each band in NT? 

Thanks
Hector


----------



## arbed (Feb 11, 2015)

Sai1705 said:


> Friends,
> 
> Need to confirm if I am eligibile for Southern Australia in case it opens up next month.
> 
> ...


Hi as mentioned by one of our forum member here, HRA is under supplementary list which means there are some conditions to be met. This, however, is only beneficial for those who are currently residing there. Not to the advantage of applicants offshore unfortunately. All of us are hoping and praying for a change in the next financial year.


----------



## arbed (Feb 11, 2015)

hectorg said:


> Hi
> 
> Can anyone please tell what is the minimum requirement for IELTS in each band in NT?
> 
> ...


the minimum for NT is 7 in all components but NT has closed to HRA in April.


----------



## hectorg (Apr 30, 2015)

Thanks arbed


----------



## aarthi.kasi (Jul 30, 2011)

When the July list is refreshed, how do we track the new changes? Do we have to go individually into each state website to check their updated list or is there one place where all the changes will be visible?


----------



## aj_ferns (Jul 15, 2014)

aarthi.kasi said:


> When the July list is refreshed, how do we track the new changes? Do we have to go individually into each state website to check their updated list or is there one place where all the changes will be visible?


Hey aarthi,

Log on to anzscosearch.com and register there.

you just have to key in your occupation code and it gives complete details including visa eligible, states sponsoring, special conditions etc.

If you are a registered member, you will also get updates regarding the new lists etc.


----------



## aarthi.kasi (Jul 30, 2011)

aj_ferns said:


> Hey aarthi,
> 
> Log on to anzscosearch.com and register there.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot AJ. I have accessed this website several times but didn't notice that one could register on this website as well.


----------



## arbed (Feb 11, 2015)

hi all, how is everyone in this group? just checking in to see if there is any updates for all of us. hoping and praying for light at the end of the tunnel :fingerscrossed:


----------



## jesse1 (Jul 29, 2014)

I heard, SA occupation list would remain the same, can you guys check it out with your consultants???


----------



## valsanail (Jun 2, 2014)

jesse1 said:


> I heard, SA occupation list would remain the same, can you guys check it out with your consultants???


Where did you obtain such information? States are too "close" with sharing info regarding the lists. SA changes its list more frequent than any other state, much more.


----------



## jesse1 (Jul 29, 2014)

it was just an assumption from some consultant basis below SA update:

New State Occupation List 

Immigration SA will be publishing a revised South Australian State Occupation List on 1 July 2015. 

Occupations that are not available on the State Occupation List will be listed on the Supplementary Skilled List and are available to applicants who meet additional requirements. The Supplementary Skilled List reflects all occupations available on the Commonwealth’s Consolidated Sponsored Occupations List (CSOL) that are not listed on South Australia’s State Occupation List.


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

Waiting for a good news


----------



## jesse1 (Jul 29, 2014)

SA has come up with new list, but needs HR manager in stead of HR advisor, let's wait and watch how other states would turn up..


----------



## ajc.chow (Apr 16, 2015)

SA has updated its list on 01st July 2015 but HRA is still not on the list that means this occupation is being curtailed for nomination and this not a good indication. one more point which is also very important that states have also raised their level for IELTS Test as well that means applicant with IELTS above than 6 will be considered for nomination. Lets see what other states have for us..But from this update of SA i have doubt that rest of the states will also follow this trend..


----------



## hectorg (Apr 30, 2015)

SA has trimmed down the Business Marketing and HR category


----------



## rohiitkkumar (Jul 1, 2015)

SA's list doesn't contain HR Adviser in SOL but it has HR adviser 223111 in CSOL with conditions. They have four additional conditions for HR advisers under CSOL.


----------



## kcq32w (Mar 26, 2015)

*Good News to those who can score 80 points:*

Good News to those who can score 80 points:

SA has updated its Skilled Regional provisional subclass 489 NOmination Requirements for HUMAN RESOURCE ADVISER under Supplementary Conditions:

"
Occupations on the Supplementary Skilled List and Special Conditions Apply are available if you meet all requirements under one of the following categories: 

I am an international graduate of South Australia.
I have worked in a skilled occupation in South Australia for the last 12 months.
I have an immediate family member permanently residing in South Australia for 12 months or more.
I have high points - 80 points or higher. "


All other states has not updated their pages yet as of July 1 2015 1900hrs AU time


----------



## arbed (Feb 11, 2015)

kcq32w said:


> Good News to those who can score 80 points:
> 
> SA has updated its Skilled Regional provisional subclass 489 NOmination Requirements for HUMAN RESOURCE ADVISER under Supplementary Conditions:
> 
> ...



Hi can u help to clarify this? Does this mean HRA applicant have to fulfill all 4 or anyone out of the 4?


----------



## kcq32w (Mar 26, 2015)

it says ALL REQUIREMENTS under ONE category..one of the category is reaching 80 points.


under this category the requirements are;

If you have 80 points or higher (including state nomination points) on the Department of Immigration and Border Protection’s (DIBP) points test, you will be able to access additional occupations (special conditions and Supplementary Skilled List). 

You can apply for either a 489 or 190 visa provided you meet the minimum 80 points requirement and all other skilled nomination requirements.
Should you require 10 points for state nomination in order to reach 80 points on the DIBP points test, please ensure that you are aware of the conditions of the provisional 489 visa.

Immigration SA will request documents in the online application form to verify the points claimed in your SkillSelect Expression of Interest (EOI), and will work closely with DIBP if required to confirm point claims.
State nomination does not guarantee employment opportunities, so you must thoroughly research job opportunities for your skills before applying. You may be able to use your skills in related skilled occupations. If you are able to achieve 80 points or higher, your strong qualifications, experience and English will help you in your search for jobs.

Occupations on the Supplementary Skill List may have certain barriers to being immediately eligible for employment. Please research your employment opportunities thoroughly. It is your responsibility to determine if your occupation requires further training, or if it has registration, licensing, residency or other requirements before you can work in South Australia. Quotas apply to nominations under the 80 points or higher category. Once this quota is reached, applications under this category may be closed or further requirements may apply.


----------



## kcq32w (Mar 26, 2015)

kcq32w said:


> it says ALL REQUIREMENTS under ONE category..one of the category is reaching 80 points.
> 
> 
> under this category the requirements are;
> ...


link to all requirements in this category is in;

www(dot)migration(dot)sa(dot)gov(dot)au/skilled-migrants/nomination-process/skilled-nomination-requirements


----------



## arbed (Feb 11, 2015)

kcq32w said:


> link to all requirements in this category is in;
> 
> www(dot)migration(dot)sa(dot)gov(dot)au/skilled-migrants/nomination-process/skilled-nomination-requirements


thank you for the info. unfortunately i have to wait until march 2016 in order to get more points to hit 80


----------



## hectorg (Apr 30, 2015)

Does anyone know when will other states update their sol list?


----------



## jayant.giri (Apr 21, 2015)

Now that the CSOL List is out, the other states will start displaying their lists shortly.

Keep a watch on anzscosearch

__________________
ANZSCO *HR Adviser 223111* || IELTS 1st Attempt – *R:8.5, L:8.5, S:8.5, W:6.5* || IELTS 2nd Attempt - Awaited ||Vetassess : *Lodged on 28 April 15*, and *positive result on 15 June'15* || EOI || SA || Invite ||Visa Lodged || Med ||PCC || Grant


----------



## valsanail (Jun 2, 2014)

jayant.giri said:


> Now that the CSOL List is out, the other states will start displaying their lists shortly.
> 
> Keep a watch on anzscosearch
> 
> ...


How do you plan to apply to SA? You meet the conditions?


----------



## jayant.giri (Apr 21, 2015)

I think I do have 80 points and may be eligible to apply. I have got my MARA agent following up on the same.

My only concern is that my IELTS score from the second attempt are awaited and will be out by 10 July. Since I screwed up my writing section last time, I am hoping I am able to redeem it this time. While SA is not so strict on the 7 IELTS band, other states might be. Therefore it may make sense to hold on my EOI till the results roll in.

SA site from what I could see has anyways crashed for now due to the overwhelming response they got &#55357;&#56860;
__________________
ANZSCO HR Adviser 223111 || IELTS 1st Attempt – R:8.5, L:8.5, S:8.5, W:6.5 || IELTS 2nd Attempt - Awaited ||Vetassess : Lodged on 28 April 15, and positive result on 15 June'15 || EOI || SA || Invite ||Visa Lodged || Med ||PCC || Grant


----------



## valsanail (Jun 2, 2014)

jayant.giri said:


> I think I do have 80 points and may be eligible to apply. I have got my MARA agent following up on the same.
> 
> My only concern is that my IELTS score from the second attempt are awaited and will be out by 10 July. Since I screwed up my writing section last time, I am hoping I am able to redeem it this time. While SA is not so strict on the 7 IELTS band, other states might be. Therefore it may make sense to hold on my EOI till the results roll in.
> 
> ...


I feel I also may consider ss under 80 points condition. The only confusing thing in this is that they put quota on the applications. Well, I have to wait 1 month before I will become eligible for the requirements, and worry if I will be able to catch the train then. What you think, do I need to make new EOI for SA or I can make changes into the one I have?


----------



## valsanail (Jun 2, 2014)

jayant.giri said:


> I think I do have 80 points and may be eligible to apply. I have got my MARA agent following up on the same.
> 
> My only concern is that my IELTS score from the second attempt are awaited and will be out by 10 July. Since I screwed up my writing section last time, I am hoping I am able to redeem it this time. While SA is not so strict on the 7 IELTS band, other states might be. Therefore it may make sense to hold on my EOI till the results roll in.
> 
> ...


Heey, one more thing, are you sure that offshore applicants are eligible for this 80 Points category? Coz on the page of the doc checklist they say smt about AU work experience and AU family member.  A little bit confused about this.


----------



## arbed (Feb 11, 2015)

valsanail said:


> Heey, one more thing, are you sure that offshore applicants are eligible for this 80 Points category? Coz on the page of the doc checklist they say smt about AU work experience and AU family member.  A little bit confused about this.


80 pts is a category on its own, as long as you meet all its conditions, then should be fine. work experience & family member is under another category.


----------



## arbed (Feb 11, 2015)

hectorg said:


> Does anyone know when will other states update their sol list?


i heard it's sometime around October.


----------



## arbed (Feb 11, 2015)

jayant.giri said:


> I think I do have 80 points and may be eligible to apply. I have got my MARA agent following up on the same.
> 
> My only concern is that my IELTS score from the second attempt are awaited and will be out by 10 July. Since I screwed up my writing section last time, I am hoping I am able to redeem it this time. While SA is not so strict on the 7 IELTS band, other states might be. Therefore it may make sense to hold on my EOI till the results roll in.
> 
> ...


all the best with your IELTS! you could also try PTE, I heard it's easier than IELTS. According to many who have attempted IELTS and couldn't get the score they wanted, they said they got through PTE easily and scored. I am also considering PTE to up my points. You may find the thread here for more info --> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...iving-australia/672738-pte-exam-new-post.html


----------



## jayant.giri (Apr 21, 2015)

My MARA agent confirmed, i need to wait for the IELTS results to come out before we start applying. However he did confirm "20 points for English can only be claimed when it is 8.0 in each of the 4 components of the language test score. The average score doesn't make a difference". 

Now, everything said and done, getting an 8 in writing section will be tough. Anyway's, my last IELTS test was pretty good attempt and am hoping should do the job, otherwise I may have to explore the PTE option. I used a different strategy to tackle the writing section this time around, i will just have to wait and see if it worked. 

As for the occupation list, ANZCOSEARCH have sent an update for ACT.

"ACT Occupation List : The new ACT Occupation List will be updated in August 2015 when the demand for occupations on the Consolidated Sponsored Occupation List (CSOL) is reassessed. "

For the other states, there is no official confirmation out as yet. 
__________________
ANZSCO *HR Adviser 223111* || IELTS 1st Attempt – *R:8.5, L:8.5, S:8.5, W:6.5 *|| IELTS 2nd Attempt - Awaited ||Vetassess :* Lodged on 28 April 15, and positive result on 15 June'15* || EOI || SA || Invite ||Visa Lodged || Med ||PCC || Gran


----------



## arbed (Feb 11, 2015)

jayant.giri said:


> My MARA agent confirmed, i need to wait for the IELTS results to come out before we start applying. However he did confirm "20 points for English can only be claimed when it is 8.0 in each of the 4 components of the language test score. The average score doesn't make a difference".
> 
> Now, everything said and done, getting an 8 in writing section will be tough. Anyway's, my last IELTS test was pretty good attempt and am hoping should do the job, otherwise I may have to explore the PTE option. I used a different strategy to tackle the writing section this time around, i will just have to wait and see if it worked.
> 
> ...


Good luck to you with your results! Hoping for the best. The component that held me back from getting 8 = 20 pts is also my writing, so I understand the frustration. I even requested for a remarking but it remained unchanged. Sighh

Thanks for the update on ACT. Let's all hope something comes out for us soon. It's been too long..


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Long story in short. 

I got 80 points and I never been to Australia no Australian experience or study. Can I apply for HRA ? Need an expert advice. Thanks


----------



## jayant.giri (Apr 21, 2015)

Black_Rose said:


> Long story in short.
> 
> I got 80 points and I never been to Australia no Australian experience or study. Can I apply for HRA ? Need an expert advice. Thanks


If you have 80 points, you are eligible to apply.


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

jayant.giri said:


> If you have 80 points, you are eligible to apply.


Thanks. Could you please share the link of Supplementary Skilled List. Thanks again


----------



## aj_ferns (Jul 15, 2014)

Black_Rose said:


> Thanks. Could you please share the link of Supplementary Skilled List. Thanks again [/QU
> 
> Hey Black_Rose,
> If u are hitting 80 points, apply now for SA sponsorship!!
> ...


----------



## aj_ferns (Jul 15, 2014)

Guys,

This is the forum with which I had started my PR journey...

Just wanted to inform you guys, Got my golden mails today!!!!!

I got my sponsorship through WA and yes i was thankfully able to get an employment offer but that was because of my connections/ meetings/ interviews when I visted OZ for 3 months between May and July last year...

I am really praying and hoping for all you guys that some states open doors of opportunity of all my fellow HRA/ RC mates

All the very Best to all of u!!!!


----------



## arbed (Feb 11, 2015)

aj_ferns said:


> Guys,
> 
> This is the forum with which I had started my PR journey...
> 
> ...


WOW! That is EXCELLENT news! Very happy for you! All the best to you and don't stop praying for us!


----------



## aj_ferns (Jul 15, 2014)

arbed said:


> WOW! That is EXCELLENT news! Very happy for you! All the best to you and don't stop praying for us!


Thanks arbed...

All you guys are rest assured of my prayers


----------



## bluish18 (Aug 23, 2013)

aj_ferns said:


> Guys,
> 
> This is the forum with which I had started my PR journey...
> 
> ...


wow congrats! so you went there for 3 months and look for work, attend interviews and now your company waited for you this long till you got your visa? Wanted to know how we can also land a job. Can you give us some tips as well? Thanks.


----------



## aj_ferns (Jul 15, 2014)

bluish18 said:


> wow congrats! so you went there for 3 months and look for work, attend interviews and now your company waited for you this long till you got your visa? Wanted to know how we can also land a job. Can you give us some tips as well? Thanks.


Hey bluish18...Thanks a ton

And the events didn't happen quite like that

I had been to OZ for a vacation which I extended to 3 months, hoping that I atleast try and get a job opportunity..if possible..I was honestly trying if I can land myself a job and get someone to sponsor me on a 457 visa...But that was not to be..

I got the job opportunity much later in Jan 2015 through some of my connections with whom I had been in touch since then


----------



## jayant.giri (Apr 21, 2015)

aj_ferns said:


> Hey bluish18...Thanks a ton
> 
> And the events didn't happen quite like that
> 
> ...


Congrats aj_ferns...


----------



## aj_ferns (Jul 15, 2014)

jayant.giri said:


> Congrats aj_ferns...


Thanks Jayant


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Thank you my friend. I will gain 80 points in coming January so hopefully by then other state will open up HRA or SA will keep their 80 points rules.

A very warm congratulation to you for achieving a milestone by receiving the golden mail. Have a wonderful life in Australia and keep us all into your prayer. Best of luck


----------



## bluish18 (Aug 23, 2013)

aj_ferns said:


> Hey bluish18...Thanks a ton
> 
> And the events didn't happen quite like that
> 
> ...


Wow cool! So you got the job and they just interviewed you over the phone/Skype? Then they worked on your papers and have LMIA submitted. Sorry just wanted to ask the possibilities on how we can get a job outside Australia especially for HR. Appreciate your sharing. Thanks.


----------



## aj_ferns (Jul 15, 2014)

Black_Rose said:


> Thank you my friend. I will gain 80 points in coming January so hopefully by then other state will open up HRA or SA will keep their 80 points rules.
> 
> A very warm congratulation to you for achieving a milestone by receiving the golden mail. Have a wonderful life in Australia and keep us all into your prayer. Best of luck


Thanks Black_Rose,

I assume that you will hit 80 points via your number of years of work experience.

Your IELTS score in your signature looks a little old. My humble suggestion would be to give PTE A and increase your language score to maximum(if you haven't done so already)

I did the same to reach 70 points.

Good luck to you too


----------



## aj_ferns (Jul 15, 2014)

bluish18 said:


> Wow cool! So you got the job and they just interviewed you over the phone/Skype? Then they worked on your papers and have LMIA submitted. Sorry just wanted to ask the possibilities on how we can get a job outside Australia especially for HR. Appreciate your sharing. Thanks.


Firstly, I dont know what is LMIA?

I had already met my employer during my time in OZ last year. SO we have already had a few round of discussions, but nothing materialised then, mainly because I did not have a work visa.

This time around when I approached him after I had already started my application process, he was ready to support me and give me an opportunity as he had a vacant position. We did have a Skype call to discuss the same in depth. But again he was very clear that the job offer was subject to my visa approval, which he clearly mentioned in the employment contract.

I submitted the employment contract and his details to WA when I got their invite. I also included a declaration stating exactly how I got the job offer. They did contacthim and confirm the same.

Thats how it all went. The entire sponsorship process took 2 days.

Another important point that I would like to add is that even though one has a job offer, Wa does not send the invite until the points higher.

This was my experience. I was with 60 points and a job offer letter, but I still did not get the invite, inspite of sending them mails and calling them personally.

The moment I updated my points to 70( via PTE A), I got the invite the next day


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

aj_ferns said:


> Thanks Black_Rose, I assume that you will hit 80 points via your number of years of work experience. Your IELTS score in your signature looks a little old. My humble suggestion would be to give PTE A and increase your language score to maximum(if you haven't done so already) I did the same to reach 70 points. Good luck to you too


Yes, you are right. I'll achieve extra 5 points from my job.
About PTE or IELTS I feel I'm too old to study again. I feel so lazy. Still I think I got 1.5 yrs more validity of my IELTS ( Australia accept 3 years ielts validity ) and within that time hopefully something good shall happen, if not I'm out of the game lol....


----------



## ajc.chow (Apr 16, 2015)

rohiitkkumar said:


> SA's list doesn't contain HR Adviser in SOL but it has HR adviser 223111 in CSOL with conditions. They have four additional conditions for HR advisers under CSOL.


hey rohit,
HR advisor is available in CSOL but what are the additional conditions you are talking? can you elaborate it more for better understanding.


----------



## ajc.chow (Apr 16, 2015)

hectorg said:


> Does anyone know when will other states update their sol list?


States are displaying their occupation lists as per their need and requirement there is no specific timelines for each state. In my opinion the next state would open up in august 2015.


----------



## ajc.chow (Apr 16, 2015)

aj_ferns said:


> Guys,
> 
> This is the forum with which I had started my PR journey...
> 
> ...


That's a great news AJ..Best of Luck for your future opportunities. keep us in your prayers too...


----------



## ajc.chow (Apr 16, 2015)

Hi guys,

Today i have received my Assessment for HR Advisor occupation as Positive and can be used for migration purposes. I would appreciate if any one can guide me so that i may know my current points and next step for immigration.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## valsanail (Jun 2, 2014)

ajc.chow said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Today i have received my Assessment for HR Advisor occupation as Positive and can be used for migration purposes. I would appreciate if any one can guide me so that i may know my current points and next step for immigration.
> 
> Thanks in Advance.


Friend, if you meet all the requirements under 1 of the additional criterias, then you may be eligible to apply. Though it is difficult, check and see if there s smt relevant to you.


----------



## ajc.chow (Apr 16, 2015)

I don't think so I can get 80 points. Whereas u know HRA is in csol list but not in sol for SA. How can I know my accurate points??


----------



## valsanail (Jun 2, 2014)

ajc.chow said:


> I don't think so I can get 80 points. Whereas u know HRA is in csol list but not in sol for SA. How can I know my accurate points??


give your parameters, we can help here.


----------



## ajc.chow (Apr 16, 2015)

Well I got my skill assessment positive with education equivalent to bachelors degree, age 32, work experience in HRA for more than 6 years but in my assessment they considered only 3.5 years as work experience . Have ielts of overall 6.5 and individual score of 7.5 in listening, 6.5 in speaking, 6 in reading and 6 in writing. 
Guess that's all the details hope you can calculate my current points and my chances for immigration. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## valsanail (Jun 2, 2014)

ajc.chow said:


> Well I got my skill assessment positive with education equivalent to bachelors degree, age 32, work experience in HRA for more than 6 years but in my assessment they considered only 3.5 years as work experience . Have ielts of overall 6.5 and individual score of 7.5 in listening, 6.5 in speaking, 6 in reading and 6 in writing.
> Guess that's all the details hope you can calculate my current points and my chances for immigration.
> Thanks in advance.


it seems like you have 50 and if you wish to obtain 10 more you will need to apply for 489 ss if any state comes with your occupation.


----------



## aj_ferns (Jul 15, 2014)

Black_Rose said:


> Yes, you are right. I'll achieve extra 5 points from my job.
> About PTE or IELTS I feel I'm too old to study again. I feel so lazy. Still I think I got 1.5 yrs more validity of my IELTS ( Australia accept 3 years ielts validity ) and within that time hopefully something good shall happen, if not I'm out of the game lol....


Believe me....I was too lazy too to prove yet again that I am super competent in the use of the language

However, left with no other choice, I had to buckle up.

The PTE marking is really quite lenient compared to IELTS. It's just a matter of getting used to the format. The exam dates are available immediately and results are out in 24 hours.

Give it a try


----------



## ajc.chow (Apr 16, 2015)

valsanail said:


> it seems like you have 50 and if you wish to obtain 10 more you will need to apply for 489 ss if any state comes with your occupation.


Thanks Valsanail for this dont you think 489 SS is for those have a family memeber like a brother/sister etc in the state. Or any one can apply 489 depending upon the situation. hope you can clear this doubt. Secondly what should i do next should i submit my EOI with 50 points or first wait for the states to opne up and than apply for SS.


----------



## jayant.giri (Apr 21, 2015)

aj_ferns said:


> Believe me....I was too lazy too to prove yet again that I am super competent in the use of the language
> 
> However, left with no other choice, I had to buckle up.
> 
> ...


I understand where you are coming from AJ. I have my IELTS second attempt results coming out tomorrow. If I score 8 in each section then I will get 80 points in my application and will be eligible for SA. However despite being absolutely proficient in English language, i still know getting an 8 in writing in IELTS is no small fete. So if i do suffer the same fate as last time, PTE is the way for me too.

I would appreciate if there is any content, links or tips you could share for the same. I will IM you my contacts.

By the way, how is the market for recruitment consultants in Australia. While both me and my wife are HR professionals, my wife is an accomplished recruiter heading the IT Recruitment division for a renowned company here in India. Convincing her to take the leap of faith with me was tough, but finally now she has agreed to immigrate.


----------



## aj_ferns (Jul 15, 2014)

ajc.chow said:


> Thanks Valsanail for this dont you think 489 SS is for those have a family memeber like a brother/sister etc in the state. Or any one can apply 489 depending upon the situation. hope you can clear this doubt. Secondly what should i do next should i submit my EOI with 50 points or first wait for the states to opne up and than apply for SS.


Hey ajc.chow,
489 SS is available for all. Typically applicants who are stuck at 50 points use the 489 visa route to reach 60 points in order to be eligible to apply. I am sure you are quite aware that 190 SS gets you 5 points and 489 SS gets you 10 points from the state.

In my opinion you should wait right now and see which states open up opportunities fro you.

At this present moment, HRA/ RC is available in only two states viz. 

WA(in schedule 2- which means you necessarily need to have an employment offer in that state to be granted the state sponsorship along with other criteria) and 

SA( in supplementary list- which again has numerous conditions to satisfy including having a graduate degree from SA or have worked in the same skill set in SA or have family members residing there or reach 80 points) 

SInce these conditions are little steep to satisfy right now, it dosent make sense to lodge an EOI, because you will not be able to apply for any state for sponsorship.

However, while waiting for other states to open up, I would suggest you give PTE A and try and increase your points via language score.


----------



## aj_ferns (Jul 15, 2014)

jayant.giri said:


> I understand where you are coming from AJ. I have my IELTS second attempt results coming out tomorrow. If I score 8 in each section then I will get 80 points in my application and will be eligible for SA. However despite being absolutely proficient in English language, i still know getting an 8 in writing in IELTS is no small fete. So if i do suffer the same fate as last time, PTE is the way for me too.
> 
> I would appreciate if there is any content, links or tips you could share for the same. I will IM you my contacts.
> 
> By the way, how is the market for recruitment consultants in Australia. While both me and my wife are HR professionals, my wife is an accomplished recruiter heading the IT Recruitment division for a renowned company here in India. Convincing her to take the leap of faith with me was tough, but finally now she has agreed to immigrate.


Great Jayant you are that much closer...all the best for jackpot scores tom

I do hope you don't have to go through the "English"grind again. However in the eventuality that it does happen, I will be more than happy to help you in any way I can.

As a seasoned IT recruiter, your wife stands a very good chance of attracting good job opportunities. During my time in OZ last year, I came across plenty of opportunities for IT recruiters. There are many recruitment agencies who specialize in pure IT recruitment. They are always on the look out for good candidates who understand these technologies and are strong in conducting technical interviews etc.

Infact I could not apply to most of these opportunities as I am a pure non- IT recruiter:eyebrows:


----------



## ajc.chow (Apr 16, 2015)

aj_ferns said:


> Hey ajc.chow,
> 489 SS is available for all. Typically applicants who are stuck at 50 points use the 489 visa route to reach 60 points in order to be eligible to apply. I am sure you are quite aware that 190 SS gets you 5 points and 489 SS gets you 10 points from the state.
> 
> In my opinion you should wait right now and see which states open up opportunities fro you.
> ...


thanks AJ for your detail reply; i really appreciate your input its too useful for me to understand the picture which is now very much clear..I am also thinking to go for PTE-A because it will really boost my score up..but the Bad news is i just got a reply from Pearson Team that this service is not available in my country and i cant appear in this PTE A...Can you put some light what other options do i have now after this reply.


----------



## aj_ferns (Jul 15, 2014)

ajc.chow said:


> thanks AJ for your detail reply; i really appreciate your input its too useful for me to understand the picture which is now very much clear..I am also thinking to go for PTE-A because it will really boost my score up..but the Bad news is i just got a reply from Pearson Team that this service is not available in my country and i cant appear in this PTE A...Can you put some light what other options do i have now after this reply.


Oh..my bad Chow..I should have given you the correct information. I completely missed that you are from Pakistan.

Yes..PTE is currently unavailable in Pakistan, Russia and a few other countries.

You have only two options bro
1) Slug it out with the IELTS and win the battle

2)I have read in one of the threads that some Pakistani citizens have travelled to Saudi to do the test..Refer the link below
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...e-academic-test-centers-karachi-pakistan.html

You would have to keep in mind the cost of travel and exams.

My suggestion would be to connect with fellow Pakistani citizens in similar situation and see how they are going about it.


----------



## ajc.chow (Apr 16, 2015)

aj_ferns said:


> Oh..my bad Chow..I should have given you the correct information. I completely missed that you are from Pakistan.
> 
> Yes..PTE is currently unavailable in Pakistan, Russia and a few other countries.
> 
> ...


Thanks AJ...Yes that is the case PTE-A is not operational in many countries...And for the IELTS this was my Third Attempt in which i secure 6 in each..Going for another try will not be that easy...Are there any other visa in which you don't need to Pass the points test and can apply without any limitation to get SS?


----------



## aj_ferns (Jul 15, 2014)

ajc.chow said:


> Thanks AJ...Yes that is the case PTE-A is not operational in many countries...And for the IELTS this was my Third Attempt in which i secure 6 in each..Going for another try will not be that easy...Are there any other visa in which you don't need to Pass the points test and can apply without any limitation to get SS?


Oh I can understand your predicament.

However you should also keep in mind that while applying for State sponsorship, different states keep different thresholds for the minimum scores required in the English language test , for different job codes. For eg, to be eligible for WA sponsorship, for candidates nominating an ANZSCO Major Occupation Group 1 (Managers) or Group 2 (Professionals) occupation, they have to necessarily score a minimum 7 in each module. All other occupations require a minimum score of 6. 

HRA is a Group 2 occupation and hence a minimum 7 in each is necessary to be eligible for sponsorship in WA.

And to answer your question, if there were such visas readily available, wouldn't all our lives be much easier

For PR/ TR visas you will have to go through the point test.

As far as I know, the only other visa for professionals where there is no point test is the student visa. However that comes with its own limitations


----------



## jayant.giri (Apr 21, 2015)

Well... my IELTS results are out... Reading 9, Listening 8, Speaking 8.5 and Writing 7.5. 

Spoke to my MARA agent, the way we see it there are 2 options.

1) Wait for other states to open up. With 70 points in my eligibility score, and more than 7 points in IELTS across all section, I will be eligible to apply as and when the other states open up.

2) Appear for PTE - A, and try and score a 80 + score and be eligible for SA.


----------



## ajc.chow (Apr 16, 2015)

Dear AJ and other senior members,

I have problem in my assessment report that i have received from VETASSESS. I have been working in HRA position since January 2009 till now which is approx. 6.5 years and sent my experience letter with the JDs to VETASSESS mentioning that info. But in my assessment report they have only considered my work experience from 2012 till now which is around 3.5. They have minus my 3 years work experience straight away from 2009-2012 saying that "The following claims of skilled employment made by the applicant have been assessed as not at an appropriate skill level and not closely related to the nominated occupation of Human Resource Adviser (ANZSCO Code: 223111)" whereas as i have been performing the same JDs till 2009 to 2015.

Can any one tell me what should i do because with 3.5 years work experience i can claim 05 point for work experience but if i claim my 6.5 years work experience i will get 10 points. 

Because at the moment i have 50 points with 3.5 years work experience but if i get my 6.5 years work experience my points would reach to 55 and that will help me to apply for 190 SS rather than 489 SS.

Any advice / suggestion will be greatly helpful.


----------



## arbed (Feb 11, 2015)

ajc.chow said:


> Dear AJ and other senior members,
> 
> I have problem in my assessment report that i have received from VETASSESS. I have been working in HRA position since January 2009 till now which is approx. 6.5 years and sent my experience letter with the JDs to VETASSESS mentioning that info. But in my assessment report they have only considered my work experience from 2012 till now which is around 3.5. They have minus my 3 years work experience straight away from 2009-2012 saying that "The following claims of skilled employment made by the applicant have been assessed as not at an appropriate skill level and not closely related to the nominated occupation of Human Resource Adviser (ANZSCO Code: 223111)" whereas as i have been performing the same JDs till 2009 to 2015.
> 
> ...


Hi when did you get your degree? 

As from January 2015, they have introduced the date deemed skilled which means there should be a qualifying period within last ten years and applicant can only claim points after reaching the date deemed skilled.

To meet the date deemed skilled for Points Test advice, applicant needs to have at least one year of highly relevant or closely related employment to the nominated occupation (Post completion of the Bachelor Degree following a field of study which highly relevant to the nominated occupation). The above is applicable to all positive assessment since January 2015.


----------



## ajc.chow (Apr 16, 2015)

AJ I did my degree in 2008.


----------



## sbsp (Mar 30, 2015)

ajc.chow said:


> AJ I did my degree in 2008.


Whats the degree you have?


----------



## ajc.chow (Apr 16, 2015)

I have done MBA from Pakistan


----------



## sbsp (Mar 30, 2015)

ajc.chow said:


> I have done MBA from Pakistan


What major and minor?


----------



## ajc.chow (Apr 16, 2015)

My majors are Finance and Minora were HR etc


----------



## sbsp (Mar 30, 2015)

ajc.chow said:


> My majors are Finance and Minora were HR etc


Hummm don't know if maybe that was the reason. If they deem your qualification not being highly relevant to the nominated occupation they can deduct 3 years. 

Did your statement of service have the same position during all the work experience? If not were the responsibilities different? As far as I understand the conditions from VET this could be another reason why they deducted 3 years instead of only 1 year.


----------



## ajc.chow (Apr 16, 2015)

Well the thing is after my MBA I have been working since 2009 as HRA and my JDs were the same and these JDs were also reflected in my experience letter which was sent to vetassess. How could they deduct an experience when u r working in the same field as required by vetassess.


----------



## Priya21 (Jun 26, 2014)

*Hi*

Hi There,

I have just got my IELTS Score L:8.5, R:7.5, W:6.5, S:7.0.
Can I apply for the HR Advisor for WA. Can u suggest if we need a job offer in order to be considered, if so how do we get it.

Thanks,

Priya R



Jullz said:


> Processing time for my case was 11 weeks! Occupation: HR Adviser.
> Hope it helps!
> All the best!


----------



## arbed (Feb 11, 2015)

Hi priya21 im afraid you have to push your ielts score to a minimun of 7 for all components as it is one of the requirement for HRA


----------



## aj_ferns (Jul 15, 2014)

ajc.chow said:


> Dear AJ and other senior members,
> 
> I have problem in my assessment report that i have received from VETASSESS. I have been working in HRA position since January 2009 till now which is approx. 6.5 years and sent my experience letter with the JDs to VETASSESS mentioning that info. But in my assessment report they have only considered my work experience from 2012 till now which is around 3.5. They have minus my 3 years work experience straight away from 2009-2012 saying that "The following claims of skilled employment made by the applicant have been assessed as not at an appropriate skill level and not closely related to the nominated occupation of Human Resource Adviser (ANZSCO Code: 223111)" whereas as i have been performing the same JDs till 2009 to 2015.
> 
> ...


Hey Chow,
I have heard of applicants challenging the Vetasses outcome in the case they have got negative assessment, and quite a few of them have won it too..There is a proper procedure for it outlined in their website.

However I am honestly not aware of the procedure in case of challenging the number of years deducted in a positive outcome. I would suggest you research this on the Vetasses thread...U could also post this query there. I am sure you would get valuable inputs.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...a/138750-vetassess-skill-assessment-time.html


----------



## aj_ferns (Jul 15, 2014)

aj_ferns said:


> Hey Chow,
> I have heard of applicants challenging the Vetasses outcome in the case they have got negative assessment, and quite a few of them have won it too..There is a proper procedure for it outlined in their website.
> 
> However I am honestly not aware of the procedure in case of challenging the number of years deducted in a positive outcome. I would suggest you research this on the Vetasses thread...U could also post this query there. I am sure you would get valuable inputs.
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...a/138750-vetassess-skill-assessment-time.html


Just seen this on their website

Reviews and Reissues
If you wish to apply for a review, reassessment under a different occupation, reissue, or appeal, please contact our office or send us an email at [email protected]. 

I suggest you can call/ mail Vetasses directly and find out from them if there is a procedure


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Priya21 said:


> Hi There,
> 
> I have just got my IELTS Score L:8.5, R:7.5, W:6.5, S:7.0.
> Can I apply for the HR Advisor for WA. Can u suggest if we need a job offer in order to be considered, if so how do we get it.
> ...


HR Advisor is a Schedule 2 occupation so yes, you need a job offer to be considered. To get one, you need to go through the process of finding a job with an employer who would be willing to then wait for you to get your 190 visa.


----------



## Priya21 (Jun 26, 2014)

*Hi*

Hi,

Thanks for the help. Any suggestion how to go about it , How did you find a job please help.

Thanks,
Priya



Maggie-May24 said:


> HR Advisor is a Schedule 2 occupation so yes, you need a job offer to be considered. To get one, you need to go through the process of finding a job with an employer who would be willing to then wait for you to get your 190 visa.


----------



## ajc.chow (Apr 16, 2015)

Thanks a lot AJ for your feedback but the thing is while submitting EOI how many years of work experience I should mention in my EOI. Should I mention my actual work experience I.e. 6.5 years or 3.5 years which is assess by VETASSESS.


----------



## arbed (Feb 11, 2015)

ajc.chow said:


> Thanks a lot AJ for your feedback but the thing is while submitting EOI how many years of work experience I should mention in my EOI. Should I mention my actual work experience I.e. 6.5 years or 3.5 years which is assess by VETASSESS.


EOI has to be based on the years stated in your VA result.


----------



## ajc.chow (Apr 16, 2015)

arbed said:


> EOI has to be based on the years stated in your VA result.


Arbed; on the Assessment report it is written that " This advice is the opinion of VETASSESS and does not guarantee the awarding of any points under the skilled migration points test. Determination of points under the skilled migration points test remains at the discretion of delegated officers of the Department of Immigration and Border Protection".

In the light of above what is your feedback..


----------



## aj_ferns (Jul 15, 2014)

ajc.chow said:


> Arbed; on the Assessment report it is written that " This advice is the opinion of VETASSESS and does not guarantee the awarding of any points under the skilled migration points test. Determination of points under the skilled migration points test remains at the discretion of delegated officers of the Department of Immigration and Border Protection".
> 
> In the light of above what is your feedback..


Hi,
Go through this thread...may give you some insight...

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...illed-points-decreased-after-co-assigned.html

It's a chance you take.


----------



## raghushekaran (Jul 13, 2015)

Hi,

any idea when will the HR advisor role open for state nominations?

Thanks,
Raghu


----------



## ajc.chow (Apr 16, 2015)

raghushekaran said:


> Hi,
> 
> any idea when will the HR advisor role open for state nominations?
> 
> ...


HRA role is open in south Australia but it is in the Supplementary list. If you fulfill any of the requirement you can apply for it.


----------



## ajc.chow (Apr 16, 2015)

aj_ferns said:


> Just seen this on their website
> 
> Reviews and Reissues
> If you wish to apply for a review, reassessment under a different occupation, reissue, or appeal, please contact our office or send us an email at [email protected].
> ...


Hi AJ
I have just shoot an email to vetassess to inquire about the deduction of work experience tenure from my application. I hope they will reply to my query. Because i simply cant understand how can someone reject your half work experience and accept the rest even when you are performing the same JDs during that duration..

Keeping my fingers crossed..


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

ajc.chow said:


> Hi AJ
> I have just shoot an email to vetassess to inquire about the deduction of work experience tenure from my application. I hope they will reply to my query. Because i simply cant understand how can someone reject your half work experience and accept the rest even when you are performing the same JDs during that duration..
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed..


Now most assessing bodies deduct work ex. As per them in initial 2-6 years (depending on education qualification) candidate is in learning phase and therefore they consider it as training period.


----------



## raghushekaran (Jul 13, 2015)

Any idea when it will open for other states under regular category.


----------



## raghushekaran (Jul 13, 2015)

thanks AJ

Any idea when it will open for other states under regular category.


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

ajc.chow said:


> Hi AJ I have just shoot an email to vetassess to inquire about the deduction of work experience tenure from my application. I hope they will reply to my query. Because i simply cant understand how can someone reject your half work experience and accept the rest even when you are performing the same JDs during that duration.. Keeping my fingers crossed..


That's probably because your education wasn't highly related to your occupation. ✈


----------



## valsanail (Jun 2, 2014)

Black_Rose said:


> That's probably because your education wasn't highly related to your occupation. ✈


In my case my education was also not relevant, but they required that 3 years of experience (now 5) would substitute for this, so for that reason they ask more experience, but do not cut years. As per my awareness, vetassess started to cut only 1 year from the beginning of this year, but strange that they cut 3 years from this applicants experience...


----------



## arbed (Feb 11, 2015)

Black_Rose said:


> That's probably because your education wasn't highly related to your occupation. ✈


I got this from my agent previously. Relevant qualification is not needed if you have the relevant years of experience. Hope this helps!


----------



## ajc.chow (Apr 16, 2015)

arbed said:


> I got this from my agent previously. Relevant qualification is not needed if you have the relevant years of experience. Hope this helps!


That's wht im saying that relevant education is not important when you are fulfilling the work experience requirement. One more thing my consultant just told me that like in previous nomination for HRA this year too HRA is not getting most of SS from other states. Only Human Resource Manager Occupation has a future prospects..

I m seriously thinking to change my occupation what is your opinion guys!!


----------



## sbsp (Mar 30, 2015)

ajc.chow said:


> That's wht im saying that relevant education is not important when you are fulfilling the work experience requirement. One more thing my consultant just told me that like in previous nomination for HRA this year too HRA is not getting most of SS from other states. Only Human Resource Manager Occupation has a future prospects.. I m seriously thinking to change my occupation what is your opinion guys!!


Hi. Just wanted to give my 2 cents on the above post. To be clear this is my understanding of the process and requirements.

Vetassess will deduct 3 years experience for a degree which is not highly relevant. If your degree is highly relevant they will deduct only 1 year. If you do not have a degree you need minimum 5 years work experience however vetassess will not issue a positive skill assessment without a degree, clearly states on the website: "Vetassess skills assessment require an assessment of both qualification and employment against the criteria for your nominated occupation. Post secondary educational qualifications are mandatory in order to gain a positive assessment". As such if you dont have a degree but 5 years experience you still wouldnt get a positive assessment.

As for changing your occupation to HR manager you will need to have 3 managers reporting directly to you for at least 12 months in order to get a positive assessment. If you already have this experience then why didnt you apply under this category from the beginning? The whole HR manager is in my opinion more like "Head of HR" rather than a manager level.

Hope that helps.


----------



## valsanail (Jun 2, 2014)

sbsp said:


> Hi. Just wanted to give my 2 cents on the above post. To be clear this is my understanding of the process and requirements.
> 
> Vetassess will deduct 3 years experience for a degree which is not highly relevant. If your degree is highly relevant they will deduct only 1 year. If you do not have a degree you need minimum 5 years work experience however vetassess will not issue a positive skill assessment without a degree, clearly states on the website: "Vetassess skills assessment require an assessment of both qualification and employment against the criteria for your nominated occupation. Post secondary educational qualifications are mandatory in order to gain a positive assessment". As such if you dont have a degree but 5 years experience you still wouldnt get a positive assessment.
> 
> ...


I guess those who don't have a degree at all are not eligible, and those who have a non-relevant, since the beginning of this year need 5 years of experience... 
But lets ask our friend ajc.chow, is you degree relevant or not?


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

valsanail said:


> In my case my education was also not relevant, but they required that 3 years of experience (now 5) would substitute for this, so for that reason they ask more experience, but do not cut years. As per my awareness, vetassess started to cut only 1 year from the beginning of this year, but strange that they cut 3 years from this applicants experience...


 Well, complex statement in short. If someone don't have relevant education, they will cut three years highly relevant experience to substitute it. Below the section shared straight from my assessment report. FYI, They do "Substitute" by deducting experience.


----------



## valsanail (Jun 2, 2014)

Black_Rose said:


> Well, complex statement in short. If someone don't have relevant education, they will cut three years highly relevant experience to substitute it. Below the section shared straight from my assessment report. FYI, They do "Substitute" by deducting experience.


Dear Black Rose, i am PM-ing you, please look


----------



## jayant.giri (Apr 21, 2015)

I was browsing and realised the NT list is out now. However my new born has been keepin me on my feet and I haven't found time to check its implications to the HR Adviser role as yet. Anybody got any update?


----------



## valsanail (Jun 2, 2014)

jayant.giri said:


> I was browsing and realised the NT list is out now. However my new born has been keepin me on my feet and I haven't found time to check its implications to the HR Adviser role as yet. Anybody got any update?


it was removed 3 months ago. However, they didn't sponsor anyone under hra before that.


----------



## ajc.chow (Apr 16, 2015)

Valsanail my degree is not in HR but I have studied HR in my MBA as a subject. Whereas I have been working in HR and have experience more than 5 years.


----------



## valsanail (Jun 2, 2014)

Black_Rose said:


> Well, complex statement in short. If someone don't have relevant education, they will cut three years highly relevant experience to substitute it. Below the section shared straight from my assessment report. FYI, They do "Substitute" by deducting experience.


They do not say that years are cut, they simply say that additional years are required, thus if a regular applicant can be eligible with 1 year of experience, those who have non-relevant degree, are required to have min 3 years to be eligible. This i what I am getting from this message.


----------



## valsanail (Jun 2, 2014)

ajc.chow said:


> Valsanail my degree is not in HR but I have studied HR in my MBA as a subject. Whereas I have been working in HR and have experience more than 5 years.


So what did they mention in qualification part of assessment, non-relevant? Did you order a point test advice? This document is to consider your experience during last 10 years.


----------



## ajc.chow (Apr 16, 2015)

My assessment States: 
Education
1. Master of Business Administration awarded in 2008 by Bahria University, Islamabad, Pakistan is assessed as comparable to the educational level of an AQF Bachelor degree and is therefore at the required level.
Field of study Finance is not highly relevan. Yes I have asked for Points test advice and out of 6.5 years of experience they have considered my 3.5 years work experience as claimable.


----------



## valsanail (Jun 2, 2014)

ajc.chow said:


> My assessment States:
> Education
> 1. Master of Business Administration awarded in 2008 by Bahria University, Islamabad, Pakistan is assessed as comparable to the educational level of an AQF Bachelor degree and is therefore at the required level.
> Field of study Finance is not highly relevan. Yes I have asked for Points test advice and out of 6.5 years of experience they have considered my 3.5 years work experience as claimable.


hmm, this is the strangest part, coz i my advice letter they considered all, 8 years.


----------



## ajc.chow (Apr 16, 2015)

That's what I'm yelling since many days and even wrote to VeTassess. I don't know wht is in their mind and how they assess people.


----------



## ajc.chow (Apr 16, 2015)

Email received from vetassess and it seems they r confused. First they want you to have experienced if your qualification level lacks and at the same time deduct work experience to justify! 
Thank you for your enquiry to VETASSESS.

The occupation Human Resource Adviser ANZSCO 223111 is a VETASSESS Group B occupation. The academic requirement for this occupation is a qualification that is comparable to the educational level of an Australian Bachelor degree or higher degree in a field highly relevant to the nominated occupation. In addition to this qualification, applicants require one year of full-time paid employment (post qualification) in a position that is assessed at the required skill level.

If the degree is not in a highly relevant field, three years of employment at an appropriate skill level completed in the last five years in a field which is highly relevant to the nominated occupation is required. This is reduced to two years if there is an additional qualification at least at AQF Diploma level in a highly relevant field.

From 1st January 2015, VETASSESS has introduced a revised Skills Assessment process which includes an integrated Points Test Advisory letter. The Skills Assessment includes an assessment of the highest qualification level and the ?date deemed skilled? based on qualification and employment evidence provided. Date Deemed Skilled refers to the date that an applicant is considered skilled in their nominated occupation and therefore eligible for claiming employment points from that date.

The employment from 01/2009 to 01/2012 is related to the nominated occupation, however as your qualification lacks a highly relevant major, three years of highly relevant employment has been deducted as the qualifying period to meet the date deemed skilled. A highly relevant major under this occupation would generally be in Human Resource Management / organisational psychology or personnel administration. Your master degree majors in finance which has been assessed as not highly relevant to the nominated occupation.

I hope this clarifies. Please contact our office again if we can be of further assistance.


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

They ask additional work experience so that they can give you positive outcome after deducting those 3 years. Otherwise they would simply give you negative outcome. Isn't vetassess good? What you think ?


----------



## valsanail (Jun 2, 2014)

Black_Rose said:


> They ask additional work experience so that they can give you positive outcome after deducting those 3 years. Otherwise they would simply give you negative outcome. Isn't vetassess good? What you think ?


So i guess this doesn't refer to those who completed his assessment in 2014?


----------



## nit.bas (Apr 2, 2015)

I got +ve assessment for HRA sometime ago, just abt then NT removed HRA from their list. Now even after updating their list they dont have HRA. Previously only NT had HRA for offshore candidate. Looking at this I got not hope now....wht do u think guys!


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

Please, don't use text speak - it makes it harder for those who don't have English as their first language, and is forbidden by the rules, specifically Rule 6: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

So don't use "u", "r", "wht", "plz", and so on please.

Thank you. 
kaju


----------



## sbsp (Mar 30, 2015)

ajc.chow said:


> Email received from vetassess and it seems they r confused. First they want you to have experienced if your qualification level lacks and at the same time deduct work experience to justify! Thank you for your enquiry to VETASSESS. The occupation Human Resource Adviser ANZSCO 223111 is a VETASSESS Group B occupation. The academic requirement for this occupation is a qualification that is comparable to the educational level of an Australian Bachelor degree or higher degree in a field highly relevant to the nominated occupation. In addition to this qualification, applicants require one year of full-time paid employment (post qualification) in a position that is assessed at the required skill level. If the degree is not in a highly relevant field, three years of employment at an appropriate skill level completed in the last five years in a field which is highly relevant to the nominated occupation is required. This is reduced to two years if there is an additional qualification at least at AQF Diploma level in a highly relevant field. From 1st January 2015, VETASSESS has introduced a revised Skills Assessment process which includes an integrated Points Test Advisory letter. The Skills Assessment includes an assessment of the highest qualification level and the ?date deemed skilled? based on qualification and employment evidence provided. Date Deemed Skilled refers to the date that an applicant is considered skilled in their nominated occupation and therefore eligible for claiming employment points from that date. The employment from 01/2009 to 01/2012 is related to the nominated occupation, however as your qualification lacks a highly relevant major, three years of highly relevant employment has been deducted as the qualifying period to meet the date deemed skilled. A highly relevant major under this occupation would generally be in Human Resource Management / organisational psychology or personnel administration. Your master degree majors in finance which has been assessed as not highly relevant to the nominated occupation. I hope this clarifies. Please contact our office again if we can be of further assistance.


Ok so they are claiming that your education is not highly relevant to the occupation and thus you need to have 3 years work experience to compensate for the education. This is very clearly mentioned on their (vetassess) website as well as DIBP website. Not really much you can do about it. You should have already known this when you did your research about Australian migration.

You still get 5 points for work experience. I do get your frustration but we have no choice but to play by their rules, what ever they may be.

I have a friend who has been working in a very niche position for more than 6 years but because she dies not have a bachelors degree (but has a diploma) she cannot even get a positive skill assessment even though DIBP does not require her to have a bachelors degree at all. But vetassess is very clear on their conditions for assessments.


----------



## ajc.chow (Apr 16, 2015)

NT occupation list is out and HRA occupation is not on the list. IELTS requirement of HR manager is also changed to 7. Australia is getting tough these days for migration. What do u say guys and hope for HRA in other states??


----------



## arbed (Feb 11, 2015)

ajc.chow said:


> NT occupation list is out and HRA occupation is not on the list. IELTS requirement of HR manager is also changed to 7. Australia is getting tough these days for migration. What do u say guys and hope for HRA in other states??


They require IELTS 7 for both HRA & HR manager. I guess there is still hope, albeit little. There are still WA (job offer) & SA (relations or 80 points). Seems bleak but I guess we just have to hang in there while waiting for something.


----------



## ajc.chow (Apr 16, 2015)

Western Australia list is out with minor changes HRA still on schedule 2 and IELTS 7 is now required for SS. Let's see what rest of the states have to offer. I have feeling that HRA will face tough regulations in the rest of the states too. 
Keeping my finger crossed...


----------



## valsanail (Jun 2, 2014)

ajc.chow said:


> Western Australia list is out with minor changes HRA still on schedule 2 and IELTS 7 is now required for SS. Let's see what rest of the states have to offer. I have feeling that HRA will face tough regulations in the rest of the states too.
> Keeping my finger crossed...


hi.. where did you take it from that the list has been updated? Seems there s the same list 2014-2015


----------



## ajc.chow (Apr 16, 2015)

Its on their website under the occupation on demand tab. Guys what r the possible options we can try if HRA occupation does not show up in other states Lists? Any smart analysis??


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

ajc.chow said:


> Its on their website under the occupation on demand tab. Guys what r the possible options we can try if HRA occupation does not show up in other states Lists? Any smart analysis??


Try for canada


----------



## ajc.chow (Apr 16, 2015)

Since Canada started express entry lots of changes have been made and without a job offer you can't get enough points to be selected for an invite. Only those candidates are sel cited who have a job offer, a relative have the bright chances for Canada.


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

ajc.chow said:


> Since Canada started express entry lots of changes have been made and without a job offer you can't get enough points to be selected for an invite. Only those candidates are sel cited who have a job offer, a relative have the bright chances for Canada.


Try to get a province nomination.. Which in due course will add 600 points and confirm your ITA. Canadian immigration seems abit limited but if you can manage to get a province nomination than it's awesome


----------



## ajc.chow (Apr 16, 2015)

Province nomination is not that easy for offshore candidates coz they don't have such route. You must be a graduate or holder of job offer from Canadian employer only than you have Chance for invitation. Otherwise it's a big NO!


----------



## BNK0212 (Mar 29, 2015)

Hey there... The list which you are talking about is 2014-2015 list (it clearly says, Western Australian skilled migration occupation list 2014 - 2015). So it means the last is the same like it was for a long time and new list hasn't been updated yet. New list would for the year 2015-2016, that is the list many people like me and you should be looking out for.

Please don't confuse and get confused bro !! 




ajc.chow said:


> Its on their website under the occupation on demand tab. Guys what r the possible options we can try if HRA occupation does not show up in other states Lists? Any smart analysis??


----------



## lakshi (Jul 25, 2015)

Hi,

I am new to this forum. Can you please tell me what are the state lists that are already published for HRA year 2015/16?

What would be the next to come up and when? Any guesses friends?


----------



## mamoon (Jul 27, 2015)

Hello Everyone,

I am a newbie on this platform. I have gone through several posts on this thread which is quite informative for me. 

I just wanted to know that any of you have thought of applying in South Australia with 80+ points? Because I have been following up for the HRA to be published in the SOL of states since last one year but unfortunately none of the state has showed any interest. 

Please do share your experience if anyone is eligible for 80+ point in SA and looking forward to apply.

Secondly please advise me if anyone in here has attempted PTE Academic test? 

Thanks.


----------



## jesse1 (Jul 29, 2014)

till date only SA has come up with '15-'16 list


----------



## ajc.chow (Apr 16, 2015)

BNK0212 said:


> Hey there... The list which you are talking about is 2014-2015 list (it clearly says, Western Australian skilled migration occupation list 2014 - 2015). So it means the last is the same like it was for a long time and new list hasn't been updated yet. New list would for the year 2015-2016, that is the list many people like me and you should be looking out for.
> 
> Please don't confuse and get confused bro !!


As i stated earlier that WA list is out with Minor changes but ppl dont cosnider my earlier post as a true one..here is a reference Current State nomination criteria and Western Australian skilled migration occupation list (WASMOL) to remain in place

21 July 2015

The Department of Training and Workforce Development is conducting a review of the Western Australian skilled migration occupation list (WASMOL).

While the review is underway, the current 2014-2015 State nomination criteria and WASMOL will remai​​​​n in place until further notice.


----------



## ajc.chow (Apr 16, 2015)

jesse1 said:


> till date only SA has come up with '15-'16 list


WA has also published its occupation as same as the list of 2014-2015.

Current State nomination criteria and Western Australian skilled migration occupation list (WASMOL) to remain in place

21 July 2015

The Department of Training and Workforce Development is conducting a review of the Western Australian skilled migration occupation list (WASMOL).

While the review is underway, the current 2014-2015 State nomination criteria and WASMOL will remai​​​​n in place until further notice.


----------



## vignesh_j (Jul 18, 2013)

ajc.chow said:


> WA has also published its occupation as same as the list of 2014-2015.
> 
> Current State nomination criteria and Western Australian skilled migration occupation list (WASMOL) to remain in place
> 
> ...


Hi

which state you are planning to apply, which one is open for HR adviser. IELTS overall is 6.5 only, IS WA accepts for 6.5?


----------



## ajc.chow (Apr 16, 2015)

In WA HRA occupation is on schedule 2 that means you have to have a job offer before applying for SS. Secondly IELTS requirement for WA is changed to 7 and u can not apply with IELTS 6.5.


----------



## vignesh_j (Jul 18, 2013)

ajc.chow said:


> In WA HRA occupation is on schedule 2 that means you have to have a job offer before applying for SS. Secondly IELTS requirement for WA is changed to 7 and u can not apply with IELTS 6.5.


thanks for the reply, which state is accepting HRA now, let me know it for 6.5.


----------



## mamoon (Jul 27, 2015)

vignesh_j said:


> thanks for the reply, which state is accepting HRA now, let me know it for 6.5.


Vignesh,

At the moment no state is offering HRA occupation for SS. You can only apply in South Australia if you can achieve 80+ points. Else than SA you have only WA in Schedule 2.

We all are in the same boat and waiting anxiously for the SS. Hope we can have some better changes in upcoming revised lists of WA and ACT.


----------



## mamoon (Jul 27, 2015)

ajc.chow said:


> WA has also published its occupation as same as the list of 2014-2015.
> 
> Current State nomination criteria and Western Australian skilled migration occupation list (WASMOL) to remain in place
> 
> ...


This update from WA is really alarming. Seems like they are not going to change the status of HRA from Schedule 2 to Schedule 2. 

What I believe that WA SOL will be updated in September probably.


----------



## ajc.chow (Apr 16, 2015)

mamoon said:


> This update from WA is really alarming. Seems like they are not going to change the status of HRA from Schedule 2 to Schedule 2.
> 
> What I believe that WA SOL will be updated in September probably.


As HRA occupation is on CSOL it gives me an impression that SS for this occupation will eventually end. Whereas states are coming up with additional requirements for this occupation that means this occupation dont have a future in Australia any more. 

i hope for the best..


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Pathetic time for all HRA. Guys what's your alternative plan. Share your current situation now. 😀


----------



## mamoon (Jul 27, 2015)

Black_rose,

My timeline and your are almost very much similar about vetassess and Ielts. 

For situation is really very pathetic and to be honest with you I cant find any positive sign for HRA so far. What other option we can have is to obtain 80+ points and apply in SA or else try getting a job offer from WA.

As per my agent, we have the last option of 457 which he thinks will be the option to be opted but I am not comfortable with that option at all.

What is your alternative plan in this regard?



Black_Rose said:


> Pathetic time for all HRA. Guys what's your alternative plan. Share your current situation now. &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

mamoon said:


> Black_rose, My timeline and your are almost very much similar about vetassess and Ielts. For situation is really very pathetic and to be honest with you I cant find any positive sign for HRA so far. What other option we can have is to obtain 80+ points and apply in SA or else try getting a job offer from WA. As per my agent, we have the last option of 457 which he thinks will be the option to be opted but I am not comfortable with that option at all. What is your alternative plan in this regard?


What is 457 mate?


----------



## mamoon (Jul 27, 2015)

Category of the Visa which is temporary one. Don't have any benefits like 190 and 489.

And secondly it doesn't lead to PR. 



Black_Rose said:


> What is 457 mate?


----------



## sbsp (Mar 30, 2015)

mamoon said:


> Category of the Visa which is temporary one. Don't have any benefits like 190 and 489. And secondly it doesn't lead to PR.


Your above statement is not correct.

A 457 does indeed lead to a PR if the company who is sponsoring you (min 2 years) is willing to sponsor you for a PR (186 visa).

Its a temporary visa for up to 4 years and can be extended, you can additionally change employers and get sponsored for another 457 visa from another company but your 2 years starts counting again.

It is however correct that you do not receive the same benefits like a 190 (as it is not a PR with 457). You have to pay for your own medical insurance (if the company is not providing this).

If i am not wrong the same conditions apply to a 489 however you are not dependant on the company but have other restrictions such as the regional area, etc.

Please speak to your agent again as the info they have provided is completely wrong.


----------



## sbsp (Mar 30, 2015)

Black_Rose said:


> What is 457 mate?


457 visa is a temporary employer sponsored visa.

It can be valid for up to 4 year and is extendable/renewable, you just have to do a new application and employer nomination. The beauty of this visa is that you have a job when you get there and can hit the ground running, the cost is substantially less (around AUD 1,100 per applicant). The drawback is that it is quite difficult to find an employer willing to sponsor this and it is a temporary visa, as such you have no gov benefits and if you loose your job you have 90 days to find a new sponsor or leave the country.

The company can after 2 years sponsor you for a 186 PR visa.

For occupations with no state willing to sponsor this is an alternative to look at.

Would suggest reading more in detail on DIBP website, the requirements for this visa is way less than 190, e.g. Less extensive medical, no IELTS for secondary applicants, no skill assessment needed (for most occupations), etc. the total cost is reduced to about 1/3 of that of a 190 visa.


----------



## padmakarrao (Jul 21, 2014)

Anotherrisk of 457 is, the employer can anytime ask you to pack your bags, and you cannot stay a day longer in Oz. And if i am not wrong your spouse is not allowedto work under this visa, though not sure of thiscondition.


----------



## sbsp (Mar 30, 2015)

padmakarrao said:


> Anotherrisk of 457 is, the employer can anytime ask you to pack your bags, and you cannot stay a day longer in Oz. And if i am not wrong your spouse is not allowedto work under this visa, though not sure of thiscondition.


Not sure about the whole pack you bags part, my understanding is that when a company sponsors they are committing to the 1-4 years. But this could be wrong. In any case you get 90 days and you can ask the company to pay the cost of your relocation.

As for spouse, they are allowed to work for any employer for any amount of time. It is only the primary applicant that is bound by the sponsorship. Of course the spouses visa is dependent on the primary applicant having a valid sponsor and visa but employment has no restrictions. Medical insurance is required for all applicants.


----------



## gauravbagga.rnd (Aug 17, 2015)

Hey Blackrose,

Whats up? Where have your process reached? Remember me? Garry2684

Don't know why expat closed my last account so I created a new one. 

I am now living in Sydney and have found a job  Happy so far!


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

gauravbagga.rnd said:


> Hey Blackrose, Whats up? Where have your process reached? Remember me? Garry2684 Don't know why expat closed my last account so I created a new one.  I am now living in Sydney and have found a job  Happy so far!


Ohho look who's here. Happy to see you here after long time my friend.

Sadly I'm in the same stage as where you left me. No state has my occupation yet. Australia don't need me.  I applied NT but they refused. Don't know what to do. 2013 was golden year but I missed it 

So, how are you and hope you are leading a free happy life in Sydney. And why not. It's a beautiful country, isn't it?


----------



## gauravbagga.rnd (Aug 17, 2015)

Black_Rose said:


> Ohho look who's here. Happy to see you here after long time my friend.
> 
> Sadly I'm in the same stage as where you left me. No state has my occupation yet. Australia don't need me.  I applied NT but they refused. Don't know what to do. 2013 was golden year but I missed it
> 
> So, how are you and hope you are leading a free happy life in Sydney. And why not. It's a beautiful country, isn't it?


I am sure they will open up the occupation sometime in future.

I am happy, enjoying the life here.. more so enjoying because I am working as a recruiter and hiring people makes life fun  

Yes, its beautiful..


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

gauravbagga.rnd said:


> I am sure they will open up the occupation sometime in future. I am happy, enjoying the life here.. more so enjoying because I am working as a recruiter and hiring people makes life fun  Yes, its beautiful..


That's great... Could you hire me please. I'll work for only food. hahhaha


----------



## gauravbagga.rnd (Aug 17, 2015)

Black_Rose said:


> That's great... Could you hire me please. I'll work for only food. hahhaha


Haha.I wish I could


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

gauravbagga.rnd said:


> Haha.I wish I could


Happy for you my friend. It's always great to work on our own field abroad. Best of luck ... 👍


----------



## gauravbagga.rnd (Aug 17, 2015)

Yes.  its a dream come true to be honest.

When I am in this profession, I can see how people are struggling in finding the right job and more than 80% are doing casual jobs after landing here for like years together.

Major challenge is they don't like how we speak  haha.. They really want people to be able to speak the Oz way.. and its not easy.. took me a bit of effort n time to do it myself 

Anyways, keep in touch and good luck!


----------



## alexandriaa (Aug 18, 2015)

gauravbagga.rnd said:


> I am sure they will open up the occupation sometime in future.
> 
> I am happy, enjoying the life here.. more so enjoying because I am working as a recruiter and hiring people makes life fun
> 
> Yes, its beautiful..


Hi, 
I'm new here in this forum. I'd like your expert views on this.
Since you're a recruiter perhaps you could help shed some light. Any possibility for one to go Aus on a working holiday visa and look for a contract/permanent job in the hopes that the employer can provide an offer letter and later on request for state sponsorship (from WA for example). As WA's condition for SS is to get an offer letter before they will sponsor you in. And aalso, any possibility to change from a working holiday visa to skilled visa. Appreciate your thoughts on this!


----------



## gauravbagga.rnd (Aug 17, 2015)

alexandriaa said:


> Hi,
> I'm new here in this forum. I'd like your expert views on this.
> Since you're a recruiter perhaps you could help shed some light. Any possibility for one to go Aus on a working holiday visa and look for a contract/permanent job in the hopes that the employer can provide an offer letter and later on request for state sponsorship (from WA for example). As WA's condition for SS is to get an offer letter before they will sponsor you in. And aalso, any possibility to change from a working holiday visa to skilled visa. Appreciate your thoughts on this!


Hi Alexandriaa,

Too difficult. Majority (99.9%) employers would not hire you unless you are on PR visa or are AU Citizen - that's my experience so far. Our company does not (at all) work with people who are not PR holders or are not Citizens. 

Then, it is very much dependent on the skills you possess. HR profession has been taken off the list because they have plenty of local people who can do the job.


----------



## aarti0111 (Mar 30, 2015)

Hi Friends,

ACT list is out and there is no luck for HR advisor. It is still closed on the list


----------



## mamoon (Jul 27, 2015)

It was highly expected that ACT will open HRA occupation in their revised list but unfortunately no more hopes. 

Quite disturbing


----------



## aarti0111 (Mar 30, 2015)

Yes we were desperately waiting for that but seems that there is no change in ACT list..


----------



## mamoon (Jul 27, 2015)

They had added Open 5 Engineers and added them in list 233211, 233212, 233213, 233214, 233215

else everything is same. Seems like it might remain same for the rest of the year till 2016


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

gauravbagga.rnd said:


> Yes.  its a dream come true to be honest. When I am in this profession, I can see how people are struggling in finding the right job and more than 80% are doing casual jobs after landing here for like years together. Major challenge is they don't like how we speak  haha.. They really want people to be able to speak the Oz way.. and its not easy.. took me a bit of effort n time to do it myself  Anyways, keep in touch and good luck!


Please book a place for me, I'm coming with a new level of English. I'll sue you if you don't give me a desk job with high salary when I am in Sydney.


----------



## ajc.chow (Apr 16, 2015)

Hi friends,

Need ur help..i am filling out my EOI form and stuck in Education section. I have formal 16 years of education from Pakistan..i need your help how should i fill my education section like which corresponding education level i should select from the drop down list.
1. Secondary School Certificate (SSC) is issued after 10 years of education (10 year Program)
2. Higher Secondary School Certificate(HSSC) is issued after 12 years of education ( 2 year program)
3. Bachelors Degree issued after 14 years of education (2 year program)
4. Master Degree issued after 16 year of education (2 year Program)
In total i have completed 16 year of formal education.

Please help me which education i should choose in EOI so that i can list all my education qualification inline with australian education level.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## aliulhaqansari (Mar 19, 2013)

HI All, 
is there any good news about HRA profession ? any state offering sponsorship? any news ?


----------



## arbed (Feb 11, 2015)

ajc.chow said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Need ur help..i am filling out my EOI form and stuck in Education section. I have formal 16 years of education from Pakistan..i need your help how should i fill my education section like which corresponding education level i should select from the drop down list.
> 1. Secondary School Certificate (SSC) is issued after 10 years of education (10 year Program)
> ...



WIsh I can help but I think most of us have yet to reach EOI stage so unable to advise. Perhaps you can seek help from EOI forum


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

*:fingerscrossed:*


----------



## ajc.chow (Apr 16, 2015)

Is there any news for 489 state sponsorship available for HRA occupation. 
Secondly can anyone tell me about CAE English test. I am unable to score 7 in IELTS so will CAE be a good option or not?


----------



## valsanail (Jun 2, 2014)

ajc.chow said:


> Is there any news for 489 state sponsorship available for HRA occupation.
> Secondly can anyone tell me about CAE English test. I am unable to score 7 in IELTS so will CAE be a good option or not?


why don't you think about PTE? People here say it's the best.


----------



## valsanail (Jun 2, 2014)

Now SA has closed applications under High Points category for HR adviser, in all CSOL they closed only hr adviser and one something like marketing specialist. Looks like every second person in this world is HR... Things become more and more difficult with this occupation. Excuse me , I am personally not from India, but in one British forum people say that if states put separate quota for each region, there would be more fair, but in this case all quotas are immediately took by one region and other worldwide applicants are simply out of time to prepare to apply, for example me - I was going to book a PTE exam today after hard preparation to be able to apply for 80 Points, and now it's closed. So disappointed, can't find any words, firstly it was NT and now SA.


----------



## arbed (Feb 11, 2015)

valsanail said:


> Now SA has closed applications under High Points category for HR adviser, in all CSOL they closed only hr adviser and one something like marketing specialist. Looks like every second person in this world is HR... Things become more and more difficult with this occupation. Excuse me , I am personally not from India, but in one British forum people say that if states put separate quota for each region, there would be more fair, but in this case all quotas are immediately took by one region and other worldwide applicants are simply out of time to prepare to apply, for example me - I was going to book a PTE exam today after hard preparation to be able to apply for 80 Points, and now it's closed. So disappointed, can't find any words, firstly it was NT and now SA.


oh my god, that is really unfortunate for all of us. Thank you Valsanail for updating us on this. Expatforum is more informative and faster than my agent. 

Anyway I thought i could wait until March 2016 to increase my points for work experience and try upping my points by taking PTE. Yes, this news is devastating. Sigh.. 

Is anyone trying Canada? Maybe we should all consider that as well.


----------



## ajc.chow (Apr 16, 2015)

valsanail said:


> why don't you think about PTE? People here say it's the best.


PTE is not being offered in Pakistan..And i have sick of appearing in IELTS again & again and TOEFL iBT have a different pattern..so i thought CAE will be a good option..
Any one have experienced of appearing in CAE Exam??


----------



## ajc.chow (Apr 16, 2015)

valsanail said:


> Now SA has closed applications under High Points category for HR adviser, in all CSOL they closed only hr adviser and one something like marketing specialist. Looks like every second person in this world is HR... Things become more and more difficult with this occupation. Excuse me , I am personally not from India, but in one British forum people say that if states put separate quota for each region, there would be more fair, but in this case all quotas are immediately took by one region and other worldwide applicants are simply out of time to prepare to apply, for example me - I was going to book a PTE exam today after hard preparation to be able to apply for 80 Points, and now it's closed. So disappointed, can't find any words, firstly it was NT and now SA.


I totally agree with that you have stated, Stated should come up with proper system in issuing SS. If they are raising the requirements for SS it does not mean that they should not simplify or bring equality in the no of applications being received from each region. putting a quota for each region/each country would be a good option.
Now with the current picture it seems very tough to get a SS for HRA as there is no state available to sponsor you 190/489..
Things are getting way to disturbing...:noidea::noidea:


----------



## ajc.chow (Apr 16, 2015)

arbed said:


> oh my god, that is really unfortunate for all of us. Thank you Valsanail for updating us on this. Expatforum is more informative and faster than my agent.
> 
> Anyway I thought i could wait until March 2016 to increase my points for work experience and try upping my points by taking PTE. Yes, this news is devastating. Sigh..
> 
> Is anyone trying Canada? Maybe we should all consider that as well.


In my opinion New Zealand will be a good option..with good climate and best weather..Does any one know the NewZealand immigration process??


----------



## arbed (Feb 11, 2015)

ajc.chow said:


> In my opinion New Zealand will be a good option..with good climate and best weather..Does any one know the NewZealand immigration process??


I've considered NZ too but HRA is not on their shortage list


----------



## ajc.chow (Apr 16, 2015)

arbed said:


> I've considered NZ too but HRA is not on their shortage list


one of my friend just told me that there are various lists / programs to apply for NZ immigration..and HRA is available in one of their skilled migration program...And similarly different regions have their own programs for immigration. I have found HRA occupation in list of skilled occupations. 

Requirements to claim points for skilled employment (Category A)
A relevant recognised qualification which is at, or above, the qualification level on the New Zealand Qualifications Framework. The qualification must correspond to the skill level indicated for that occupation in the Australian New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations (ANZSCO) 
OR 
The relevant work experience that the ANZSCO indicates may substitute the required qualification 
OR
The relevant requirements specified in the Long Term Skill Shortage List (LTSSL) for your occupation (if your occupation is included in the LTSSL) 
OR
Five years of relevant work experience.

Related visa: Skilled Migrant Category
If you have enough points and meet the requirements then you may be eligible to apply for a Resident Visa under the Skilled Migrant Category. This category of visa allows you to live and work in New Zealand indefinitely and access most publicly funded services. The first step towards applying for this visa is to submit an Expression of Interest.


----------



## arbed (Feb 11, 2015)

ajc.chow said:


> In my opinion New Zealand will be a good option..with good climate and best weather..Does any one know the NewZealand immigration process??


Yes, to me NZ is as good as Australia. I think the process should be more or less the same, if i've not mistaken.


----------



## ajc.chow (Apr 16, 2015)

arbed said:


> yes, to me nz is as good as australia. I think the process should be more or less the same, if i've not mistaken.


i don't know the process but one must have 100 points to qualify. If any one have information about nz. Pl share.


----------



## arbed (Feb 11, 2015)

ajc.chow said:


> i don't know the process but one must have 100 points to qualify. If any one have information about nz. Pl share.


I went through briefly and seems like a job offer is a pre-requisite. Correct me if i'm wrong..


----------



## ajc.chow (Apr 16, 2015)

arbed said:


> i went through briefly and seems like a job offer is a pre-requisite. Correct me if i'm wrong..


no job offer is not needed..


----------



## arbed (Feb 11, 2015)

ajc.chow said:


> no job offer is not needed..


Really? That's great. Do you mind sending me the link to this via PM? Thanks in advance!


----------



## ajc.chow (Apr 16, 2015)

arbed said:


> Really? That's great. Do you mind sending me the link to this via PM? Thanks in advance!


have a look at this.
Requirements to claim points for skilled employment (Category A)
A relevant recognised qualification which is at, or above, the qualification level on the New Zealand Qualifications Framework. The qualification must correspond to the skill level indicated for that occupation in the Australian New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations (ANZSCO) 
OR 
The relevant work experience that the ANZSCO indicates may substitute the required qualification 
OR
The relevant requirements specified in the Long Term Skill Shortage List (LTSSL) for your occupation (if your occupation is included in the LTSSL) 
OR
Five years of relevant work experience.


----------



## valsanail (Jun 2, 2014)

Yeah, I just was going to book a PTE seat, booked the ticket and hotel in another country, and it was just like uh its been several days I have not checked the 80 points availability, with my success level it is highly likely that the occupation could be closed away, and I saw that awful article. 
Dear friend, this is very interesting, for example I have more than 7 years of experience, but do not have a relevant degree. If you find some links could you please share these with us? Once last year I contacted to a nz agent, telling about my case, and he told that hr advisor was not there in their list, may be nowadays there could be a new option? 
P.s. does somebody know anything about WA new list release? Is it gonna be released on the October beginning as usual?


----------



## valsanail (Jun 2, 2014)

I have just searched the web, on official sites they say that if you score 140 points (which is very very hard to score until you have a local experience or qualification) you will be selected like in 189 for 100%, but if you score 100-135, then you will not be selected until they consider your skills as of serious shortage, and until you have a job offer or arranged employment. So how long will they hold such application in pool I don't understand.


----------



## valsanail (Jun 2, 2014)

WA released its' list and they have removed HRA even from schedule 2


----------



## arbed (Feb 11, 2015)

valsanail said:


> WA released its' list and they have removed HRA even from schedule 2


This is the saddest news ever.. By the way, where did you get this info from? I checked Anzsosearch and it still shows that HRA is available in WA.

I know Canada is open. Perhaps we should all try looking into it.


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Please find the below occupations has been added by Western Australia. This list do not have your nominated occupation. Earlier, they were asking for job offer for your occupation. Now they completely removed HR Advisor occupation from their list.

141111 Cafe or Restaurant Manager
234111 Agricultural Consultant
234412 Geophysicist
234514 Biotechnologist
234912 Metallurgist
272112 Drug and alcohol counsellor
272114 Rehabilitation Counsellor
272412 Interpreter
272613 Welfare Worker
311215 Pharmacy Technician 
312114 Construction Estimator
323111 Aircraft maintenance engineer (avionics)
323113 Aircraft maintenance engineer (structures)
331111 Bricklayer
333211 Fiborous plasterer
333212 Solid plasterer
333411 Wall and floor tiler
342313 Electronic equipment trades worker
342414 Telecommunications technician
411112 Intensive care ambulance paramedic

This info is from my agent


----------



## arbed (Feb 11, 2015)

Giri vishnu said:


> Please find the below occupations has been added by Western Australia. This list do not have your nominated occupation. Earlier, they were asking for job offer for your occupation. Now they completely removed HR Advisor occupation from their list.
> 
> 141111 Cafe or Restaurant Manager
> 234111 Agricultural Consultant
> ...


Thanks Giri for the confirmation..


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Ohhh Australia .......... 😁😁😁


----------



## jayant.giri (Apr 21, 2015)

*HR Adviser : EOI Submitted*

Hey Fellas,

Just wanted to update that my Consultant called me a couple of weeks back providing an update on the NSW scene and said that although it is a long shot, i should log my EOI for the same. I have managed to make 70 points with SS and with any luck may have a chance. EOI was submitted 24th Sep' 15. I have also been advised to appear for the PTE with a possibility of taking my score upto 80 points.

Communication i received is as follows. In our case you may refer to stream 2.

NSW has revised their Skilled occupation list for the program year 2015-2016.
From July 2015, the NSW 190 program has two streams for state nominations:

*Stream 1:* occupations on the NSW 190 Priority Skilled Occupation List (NSW 190 List)
*Stream 2:* very highly ranking candidates in CSOL occupations*
The highest ranking candidates in occupations on the NSW 190 Priority Skilled Occupation List (NSW 190 List) will be invited first.

*Stream 1 Selection criteria:*
The selection process is competitive. Candidates are selected and ranked in the following order:
1. Occupation to be available in the NSW occupation list
2. Commonwealth Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) points score
3. English language ability
4. Skilled employment

Where candidates have the same ranking on these criteria at the time of selection, they will be further ranked based on the date and time that their points claims were last updated in Skill Select.

*Stream 2 Selection criteria:*
Throughout the 2015-16 financial year NSW will also select and invite a limited number of very highly scoring skilled candidates in occupations from the broader DIBP CSOL.* Selection under this stream will be determined on an ongoing basis and limited to occupations where there is labour market demand. There is no points cut-off for invitation in this stream and there will be no indication of specific occupations invited. This will be determined by NSW on an ongoing basis. 

CSOL: Consolidated Sponsored Occupations List (CSOL)

*NSW will not be inviting candidates in the following CSOL occupations: Primary School Teacher (241213), Retail Pharmacist (251513), Architectural Draftsperson (312111), Industrial Pharmacist (251512), Hospital Pharmacist (251511) and Architect (232111).


----------



## arbed (Feb 11, 2015)

jayant.giri said:


> Hey Fellas,
> 
> Just wanted to update that my Consultant called me a couple of weeks back providing an update on the NSW scene and said that although it is a long shot, i should log my EOI for the same. I have managed to make 70 points with SS and with any luck may have a chance. EOI was submitted 24th Sep' 15. I have also been advised to appear for the PTE with a possibility of taking my score upto 80 points.
> 
> ...



Thanks Jayant for the info. I feel like all expatforum contributors are even more informative than my agent.


----------



## arbed (Feb 11, 2015)

jayant.giri said:


> Hey Fellas,
> 
> Just wanted to update that my Consultant called me a couple of weeks back providing an update on the NSW scene and said that although it is a long shot, i should log my EOI for the same. I have managed to make 70 points with SS and with any luck may have a chance. EOI was submitted 24th Sep' 15. I have also been advised to appear for the PTE with a possibility of taking my score upto 80 points.
> 
> ...



I show what you said to my agent and she replied ..

HR advisor is not in NSW list this year, as such we cant opt for NSW now. Sorry to pass you this news.

http://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/__da...09/NSW-Occupations-List-for-190_2015-July.pdf


so what does this mean?


----------



## ajc.chow (Apr 16, 2015)

Very sad news of this year! HRA being cut off from every state. What about the time and money we have spent. Guys is there any other way we can move too??


----------



## afp85_19 (Aug 8, 2015)

ajc.chow said:


> Very sad news of this year! HRA being cut off from every state. What about the time and money we have spent. Guys is there any other way we can move too??


It is still possible if you can reach the 85 points+ under SS190 and SS489(South Australia)

If you get 20+ in PTE and having at the moment 65+ then it´s possible. One year Experience out of 3 years, Financial Capacity (Between $20,000 - $25000 AUD) and under 49 years.

Hope it helps


----------



## ajc.chow (Apr 16, 2015)

It's just not that easy that one can get 85 points. Average individuals have 60 plus score and we must make a solution which can benefits almost every one.


----------



## afp85_19 (Aug 8, 2015)

ajc.chow said:


> It's just not that easy that one can get 85 points. Average individuals have 60 plus score and we must make a solution which can benefits almost every one.


I know , it´s sad actually many people putting the effort and at the end everything changing.

I guess waiting time until futher notice. I guess Aus give the options but wants to challenge the people to reach the impossible sometimes. =S


----------



## valsanail (Jun 2, 2014)

afp85_19 said:


> It is still possible if you can reach the 85 points+ under SS190 and SS489(South Australia)
> 
> If you get 20+ in PTE and having at the moment 65+ then it´s possible. One year Experience out of 3 years, Financial Capacity (Between $20,000 - $25000 AUD) and under 49 years.
> 
> Hope it helps


Friend, on September 19 SA stopped to accept application under 85+ Points program for HR advisers and Marketing specialists... Quota is reached


----------



## valsanail (Jun 2, 2014)

Heey, what do these rumors about NSW mean, does this mean that all applicants with CSOL occupations are eligible to be invited if they score 80+ points?? Like SA? :confused2:


----------



## ajc.chow (Apr 16, 2015)

That's the point that we are doing our best and have invested lot of energy on it but there is no logical end just waiting. Almost every one have their assessment in hand plus score of 60 minimum but no SS. In my opinion we must look up in taking a legal action that if there r no SS available for CSOL occupation mainly HRA than why don't they refuse to get application of assessment. 
Appreciate any kind of input on this.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

ajc.chow said:


> That's the point that we are doing our best and have invested lot of energy on it but there is no logical end just waiting. Almost every one have their assessment in hand plus score of 60 minimum but no SS. In my opinion we must look up in taking a legal action that if there r no SS available for CSOL occupation mainly HRA than why don't they refuse to get application of assessment.
> Appreciate any kind of input on this.


Yes we can file protest against Australia and particular state in united nation.


----------



## jayant.giri (Apr 21, 2015)

arbed said:


> I show what you said to my agent and she replied ..
> 
> HR advisor is not in NSW list this year, as such we cant opt for NSW now. Sorry to pass you this news.
> 
> ...


Hi Arbed,

As i mentioned in my post, 
*Stream 2:* very highly ranking candidates in CSOL occupations* & the CSOL List does have HR Adviser listed. *Highly Ranking* is a subjective term. It could be 70 points, 80 points or more depending upon the applicant pool.

I have managed to make about 70 points and have applied for the same. Moreover there is not much cost you will incur for for filing the EOI for NSW; so what's the harm. Worst case scenario they will not respond or reject your application.


----------



## valsanail (Jun 2, 2014)

jayant.giri said:


> Hi Arbed,
> 
> As i mentioned in my post,
> *Stream 2:* very highly ranking candidates in CSOL occupations* & the CSOL List does have HR Adviser listed. *Highly Ranking* is a subjective term. It could be 70 points, 80 points or more depending upon the applicant pool.
> ...


Dear friend, do you score 70 without ss, and does this apply for 489 too, or only for 190 we can fill EOI?


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

So my agent says with proficient English score or an offer from WA, we can apply EOI,,,is it correct?

Thanks
Giri


----------



## valsanail (Jun 2, 2014)

Giri vishnu said:


> So my agent says with proficient English score or an offer from WA, we can apply EOI,,,is it correct?
> 
> Thanks
> Giri


how is it possible if it has been removed from list? it seems very unlikely


----------



## arbed (Feb 11, 2015)

I guess as long as HRA is still in CSOL, we still have hope one way or other... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## arbed (Feb 11, 2015)

Hi Jayant.giri, 

Thank you and I am clear of what you've shared. I just wanted to show you what my either ignorant or blur agent has said. 

Looks like I better depend on you guys than my agent :/


----------



## WA1980 (Sep 22, 2015)

So there is no hope for 190 applications with 60 points in WA?Please revert.Is there any new policy?


----------



## arbed (Feb 11, 2015)

how are things looking up, guys?


----------



## Yogi4Aus (May 28, 2015)

jayant.giri said:


> Hey Fellas,
> 
> Just wanted to update that my Consultant called me a couple of weeks back providing an update on the NSW scene and said that although it is a long shot, i should log my EOI for the same. I have managed to make 70 points with SS and with any luck may have a chance. EOI was submitted 24th Sep' 15. I have also been advised to appear for the PTE with a possibility of taking my score upto 80 points.
> 
> ...


Hi Jayant,
would like to know,if you got invite with 70 points?


----------



## jayant.giri (Apr 21, 2015)

Yogi4Aus said:


> Hi Jayant,
> would like to know,if you got invite with 70 points?


No luck so far. 

My consultant has asked me to opt for PTE for English test to get a higher score; he is hoping that with 80 points the chances will be better. However with a new born son at home, i haven't yet had the time to prepare for / take that exam.


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi Guys, long time..any one with any update?

Seems nothing is moving..


----------



## ssumitkakkar (Jan 1, 2016)

Hi.. I am planning to apply for Human Resource Adviser skill set (ANZSCO-223111) .. i have a relevant experience of 3.5 years in HR and recruitments.. On VETASSESS website, it says the minimum experience required to qualify is 3 yrs while on Australian Bureau of Statistics site, it says the minimum exp required is 5 yrs..

pls suggest and help..


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi Sumit, currently no state s sponsoring this occupation, my suggestion is don't invest until you hear something from this group. We all are stranded in between with no further hope..I am not demotivating you but a suggestion- Invest Wisely.

Thanks
Giri


----------



## ajc.chow (Apr 16, 2015)

sumit,

Dont apply for this HRA occupation as there are no sponsorships available for this occupation. People are waiting since last 01 year to get SS but no response.

Look for other country as Australia is not granting SS to HRAs further.


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

What's up folks? Any hope?


----------



## ajc.chow (Apr 16, 2015)

Black_Rose said:


> What's up folks? Any hope?


Black_rose
How many points did you have when you submitted your EOI. Iam score 60 points including 10 points for SS. Should i submit or wait for States to open up? by the way the economy of Australia is really going down and people are facing grave difficulty in searching a job..


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

ajc.chow said:


> Black_rose How many points did you have when you submitted your EOI. Iam score 60 points including 10 points for SS. Should i submit or wait for States to open up? by the way the economy of Australia is really going down and people are facing grave difficulty in searching a job..


 I have 75 now. Got invitation from NSW and applied  

What you meant by "submit or wait for ....". If it's EOI than yes you should create EOI profile no matter any state has your occupation or not.

Don't worry about economy. Just head to the Australia to do survival job initially. Do a good diploma and economy will find you. No one get a own profile desk job just after reaching to Australia or any other country. Those claiming to have such job just after landing are lying and making them stupid. Best of luck


----------



## valsanail (Jun 2, 2014)

Black_Rose said:


> I have 75 now. Got invitation from NSW and applied
> 
> What you meant by "submit or wait for ....". If it's EOI than yes you should create EOI profile no matter any state has your occupation or not.
> 
> Don't worry about economy. Just head to the Australia to do survival job initially. Do a good diploma and economy will find you. No one get a own profile desk job just after reaching to Australia or any other country. Those claiming to have such job just after landing are lying and making them stupid. Best of luck


Heey, congratulations! When did you check NSW in your EOI? And how much time did it take them to send you an invite after submitting the EOI?
And one more question. Did they send an intitation for 190 or 489?


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

valsanail said:


> Heey, congratulations! When did you check NSW in your EOI? And how much time did it take them to send you an invite after submitting the EOI? And one more question. Did they send an intitation for 190 or 489?


Thanks. My EOI was checked as "all province" since ages. I forgot and never ever expected such an invitation. I even forgot there's a country named Australia. Was a big surprise for me. They invited for 190.


----------



## valsanail (Jun 2, 2014)

Black_Rose said:


> Thanks. My EOI was checked as "all province" since ages. I forgot and never ever expected such an invitation. I even forgot there's a country named Australia. Was a big surprise for me. They invited for 190.


Have you got your points increased recently?


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

valsanail said:


> Have you got your points increased recently?


Yes just a week ago


----------



## MusaBilal (Aug 7, 2013)

Congratulations Black Rose


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Thanks guys 

Can I do medical after lodging Visa ? The site says its not recommended. Any advice?


----------



## kcq32w (Mar 26, 2015)

Black_Rose said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> Can I do medical after lodging Visa ? The site says its not recommended. Any advice?


Glad to hear this thread is alive 

after i lost hope wd HRA profession i worked the assessment of my actual degree and thankfully been granted 189 visa last week.

You can do the medical before a CO is assigned or u can wait til advised. There is a link in the immi account to generate a HAP ID. as per trend it is better to complete all ur medicals bfore lodging at least to know if there will be issues and once all results are uploaded u can just wait for direct grant. it takes longer process if ur contacted by CO and do other steps and wait for them to come back rather than doing everything bfore lodging.

Either way it works. Goodluck!


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Congrats Black Rose !! Hope 2016 is lucky for others in this boat including me too..) 

I have a question, my experience is 9 + Yrs in HR, have been waiting since an year for this process..so what next, shall I sit for PTE and improve my score? Having high scores, can we submit EOI without even states opening up our profession, or when you applied,, NSW had 223111 occupation listed with them?

My agent has no clue, is asking me to sit for PTE and wait for states to open up? Can you help me in understanding the way forward?

Thanks
Vishnu


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Giri vishnu said:


> Congrats Black Rose !! Hope 2016 is lucky for others in this boat including me too..) I have a question, my experience is 9 + Yrs in HR, have been waiting since an year for this process..so what next, shall I sit for PTE and improve my score? Having high scores, can we submit EOI without even states opening up our profession, or when you applied,, NSW had 223111 occupation listed with them? My agent has no clue, is asking me to sit for PTE and wait for states to open up? Can you help me in understanding the way forward? Thanks Vishnu


If you score 70 or above theirs a fair chances to get invited from NSW soon because they occasionally invite off list occupation too like me if you have high scores in EOI. Best of luck


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

kcq32w said:


> Glad to hear this thread is alive  after i lost hope wd HRA profession i worked the assessment of my actual degree and thankfully been granted 189 visa last week. You can do the medical before a CO is assigned or u can wait til advised. There is a link in the immi account to generate a HAP ID. as per trend it is better to complete all ur medicals bfore lodging at least to know if there will be issues and once all results are uploaded u can just wait for direct grant. it takes longer process if ur contacted by CO and do other steps and wait for them to come back rather than doing everything bfore lodging. Either way it works. Goodluck!


 Do I need to do it before lodgment and making payment or I can do medical and upload after payment? Also, do the online application has save and continue later option ?


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks Black Rose..Appreciate your prompt response..


----------



## kcq32w (Mar 26, 2015)

Black_Rose said:


> Do I need to do it before lodgment and making payment or I can do medical and upload after payment? Also, do the online application has save and continue later option ?



u can do before or after lodgment. though usualy its faster if u do it before because after payment and uploading of docs and when medical results are submitted that way anytime a co is assigned its already complete. rather than wait for their advise for medical sched , ask for addtl docs and so on...

u can check this link for reference 
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...nt/health-examinations/my-health-declarations


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

kcq32w said:


> u can do before or after lodgment. though usualy its faster if u do it before because after payment and uploading of docs and when medical results are submitted that way anytime a co is assigned its already complete. rather than wait for their advise for medical sched , ask for addtl docs and so on...
> 
> u can check this link for reference
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...nt/health-examinations/my-health-declarations


Hi do the medical center hand out the report to us and we scan and upload? when I get ITA what steps i need to perform, could you please guide point to point  sorry for being bothersome


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Black_Rose said:


> Hi do the medical center hand out the report to us and we scan and upload? when I get ITA what steps i need to perform, could you please guide point to point  sorry for being bothersome


No, the panel doctor will upload the medical results to the DIBP website directly, you do not get a copy.


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Maggie-May24 said:


> No, the panel doctor will upload the medical results to the DIBP website directly, you do not get a copy.



Thank you for reply. In this case how do we associate this medical with our account if we do medical before lodging our application?


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi Black Rose, as far as I remember, because I completed my medicals long time before: 

Hospital staff uploads your report directly, in case the report is not good, as in some health problem, they will call you. In case you do not hear from them for some time, it's a good sign. You are one step closer to your process.

Cheers !
Vishnu


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Black_Rose said:


> Thank you for reply. In this case how do we associate this medical with our account if we do medical before lodging our application?


If your application, it should ask if you have completed a medical check for your application and after you answer "yes" it asks the HAP ID you were given for your test. This lets the system then match up your application and your health check.


----------



## valsanail (Jun 2, 2014)

Black_Rose said:


> Yes just a week ago


Dear black rose, did you get any notification of the invitation to your e-mail or you were simply keeping checking your EOI?


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

valsanail said:


> Dear black rose, did you get any notification of the invitation to your e-mail or you were simply keeping checking your EOI?


Hi
It came to my email. Didn't check EOI for ages from 2014. Thanks


----------



## aarti0111 (Mar 30, 2015)

Hi black rose..many congratulations to u..just want to know that u got the invitation at 70 points or above and whether its including that SS points.


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

aarti0111 said:


> Hi black rose..many congratulations to u..just want to know that u got the invitation at 70 points or above and whether its including that SS points.


Thanks...
I had 70+5 points


----------



## aarti0111 (Mar 30, 2015)

Any chance to get invitation at 65+5points


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

aarti0111 said:


> Any chance to get invitation at 65+5points


I'm optimistic that you will get the invite soon. Hope for the best....


----------



## arbed (Feb 11, 2015)

Black_Rose said:


> Thanks...
> I had 70+5 points


WOWWWW congrats BR! Looking at your timeline, notice you got it just before your Vetassess was about to expire! Talk about timing.. Similar to Aarthi, I also will only get 65+5 next month. In order to increase my points by 10, I have to sit for another english test. Your successful application gives us hope now! Thank you for updating us


----------



## jayant.giri (Apr 21, 2015)

*Invite-d*

Hey Fellas,

Just wanted to update you all. I received my Invite from NSW today morning. I had applied with 70 points. 

I have spoken to my consultants now, we are going full throttle ahead.

Cheers


----------



## arbed (Feb 11, 2015)

jayant.giri said:


> Hey Fellas,
> 
> Just wanted to update you all. I received my Invite from NSW today morning. I had applied with 70 points.
> 
> ...


Oh my ! Wow! Another awesome news from our fella HRA! Congrats to you!

May I ask is 70 is inclusive of the SS 5points or not?


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

So HRA people seeing light at the end of tunnel now. Mannn it was pathetic journey. The wait was killing but at the end invite from NSW feels just like for what we have been waiting for. Far far better than crap NT or WA 😡


----------



## aarti0111 (Mar 30, 2015)

We are seeing some hope...jayant congratulations and keeping us motivated...u got invite at 70+5?


----------



## arbed (Feb 11, 2015)

Black_Rose said:


> So HRA people seeing light at the end of tunnel now. Mannn it was pathetic journey. The wait was killing but at the end invite from NSW feels just like for what we have been waiting for. Far far better than crap NT or WA 😡


Hahaha! That is very true! NSW is way better!


----------



## arbed (Feb 11, 2015)

Guys, any idea how often they select from the EOI pool? Is it on a monthly basis?


----------



## jayant.giri (Apr 21, 2015)

jayant.giri said:


> Hey Fellas,
> 
> Just wanted to update you all. I received my Invite from NSW today morning. I had applied with 70 points.
> 
> ...


This was 65 + 5 points.


----------



## valsanail (Jun 2, 2014)

jayant.giri said:


> This was 65 + 5 points.


me also sitting on 65+5. any hope? But I have only selected NSW in skill select. Do you guys think that it is ok or it's better to select all states?


----------



## jayant.giri (Apr 21, 2015)

valsanail said:


> me also sitting on 65+5. any hope? But I have only selected NSW in skill select. Do you guys think that it is ok or it's better to select all states?


Based on the discussion with my consultant, I had expressed my interest specifically for NSW. Perhaps your name would appear in the next lot.

I wish you the very best.


----------



## arbed (Feb 11, 2015)

jayant.giri said:


> Based on the discussion with my consultant, I had expressed my interest specifically for NSW. Perhaps your name would appear in the next lot.
> 
> I wish you the very best.


Hi jayant.giri, 

May i know how much is the fee for eoi?


----------



## jayant.giri (Apr 21, 2015)

arbed said:


> Hi jayant.giri,
> 
> May i know how much is the fee for eoi?


Hi Arbed,

As i understand, there is no fee for EOI. Now that i have got an invitation I will be lodging an application, at this stage now i will be required to pay AUD 300 for NSW processing.


----------



## arbed (Feb 11, 2015)

jayant.giri said:


> Hi Arbed,
> 
> As i understand, there is no fee for EOI. Now that i have got an invitation I will be lodging an application, at this stage now i will be required to pay AUD 300 for NSW processing.


Thank you jayant.giri for your info! I wish your journey a smooth and successful one!!


----------



## arbed (Feb 11, 2015)

Hi Jayant & Blackrose, 

Do you guys by any chance know if NSW require a minimum of 7 for all 4 components?


----------



## Nayan Patel (Dec 25, 2014)

jayant.giri said:


> Hi Arbed,
> 
> As i understand, there is no fee for EOI. Now that i have got an invitation I will be lodging an application, at this stage now i will be required to pay AUD 300 for NSW processing.


Hi jayant.giri,

did you receive mail from NSW to apply with 300 AUD???

I received mail from digital services and I applied paying the fees,

want to know the chances of getting through


----------



## Nayan Patel (Dec 25, 2014)

Nayan Patel said:


> Hi jayant.giri,
> 
> did you receive mail from NSW to apply with 300 AUD???
> 
> ...


ohh yes got it from your earlier posts.....

congrats mate....

I think we are on same boat


----------



## Danzone (Jan 11, 2016)

Hi folks, just wanted to share that I received my grant from SA yesterday. I had applied for HR adviser..190 sub class. The only way it seems we guys can make it is through high points category. Though SA has now closed this option...one should make the most of the NSW stream 2 before that exhausts up as well.

All the best folks


----------



## arbed (Feb 11, 2015)

Danzone said:


> Hi folks, just wanted to share that I received my grant from SA yesterday. I had applied for HR adviser..190 sub class. The only way it seems we guys can make it is through high points category. Though SA has now closed this option...one should make the most of the NSW stream 2 before that exhausts up as well.
> 
> All the best folks


Wow congrats!! Happy to hear! Could you share with us your points breakdown?


----------



## Danzone (Jan 11, 2016)

arbed said:


> Wow congrats!! Happy to hear! Could you share with us your points breakdown?


Here it is :-

Age - 25 points
Work Ex- 15 points
Education - 15 points
Vetassess +ve result - 10 points
English language - 20 points
State sponsorhip - 5 points
*Total - 80 points*


----------



## Danzone (Jan 11, 2016)

Danzone said:


> Here it is :-
> 
> Age - 25 points
> Work Ex- 15 points
> ...


Was working the points out..and added the vetassess points by mistake..its a total of 80 without vetassess points. I understand there's no points for a positive assessment.


----------



## arbed (Feb 11, 2015)

Danzone said:


> Was working the points out..and added the vetassess points by mistake..its a total of 80 without vetassess points. I understand there's no points for a positive assessment.


thanks for sharing and all the best in your PR journey!


----------



## aarti0111 (Mar 30, 2015)

Friends who got the invitation from NSW can u confirm the email id from which we can get the mail communication so that emails can be tracked cautiously without any miss...thanks !!


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

aarti0111 said:


> Friends who got the invitation from NSW can u confirm the email id from which we can get the mail communication so that emails can be tracked cautiously without any miss...thanks !!


 [email protected]


----------



## aarti0111 (Mar 30, 2015)

Is it similar for everyone who gets invitation?


----------



## SUN9 (Oct 1, 2014)

Danzone said:


> Hi folks, just wanted to share that I received my grant from SA yesterday. I had applied for HR adviser..190 sub class. The only way it seems we guys can make it is through high points category. Though SA has now closed this option...one should make the most of the NSW stream 2 before that exhausts up as well.
> 
> All the best folks


Congrats Danzone, Have you recd. Invitation from SA or you have recd visa. Please share your timeline.


----------



## aarti0111 (Mar 30, 2015)

Guys anyone knows when is the next round of invitation for HRA...eagerly waiting


----------



## Danzone (Jan 11, 2016)

SUN9 said:


> Congrats Danzone, Have you recd. Invitation from SA or you have recd visa. Please share your timeline.


I have received the visa..the timelines are in my signature..

Happy to help with any other query


----------



## arbed (Feb 11, 2015)

has anyone received any invitation so far?


----------



## jayant.giri (Apr 21, 2015)

arbed said:


> has anyone received any invitation so far?


I received an email from NSW on 23rd Feb. It said "We have nominated you in Skill-select and you will shortly receive an invitation from the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) to lodge a subclass 190 visa application."

It has been two days since i have received this mail from NSW, but up until now i did not get any mail from DIBP. Today morning i logged in to Skill Select just to check. The website mentions that a correspondence has been sent and a PDF copy of the same was available for the download. Moreover, the Apply Visa link is open now. So while i may not have received the email (or may have missed... unlikely) i can now apply for the visa process to start.

*I am mentioning this as a caution:*
If you have received an email from NSW but not from DIBP, i suggest log in to Skill Select and check.


----------



## arbed (Feb 11, 2015)

jayant.giri said:


> I received an email from NSW on 23rd Feb. It said "We have nominated you in Skill-select and you will shortly receive an invitation from the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) to lodge a subclass 190 visa application."
> 
> It has been two days since i have received this mail from NSW, but up until now i did not get any mail from DIBP. Today morning i logged in to Skill Select just to check. The website mentions that a correspondence has been sent and a PDF copy of the same was available for the download. Moreover, the Apply Visa link is open now. So while i may not have received the email (or may have missed... unlikely) i can now apply for the visa process to start.
> 
> ...


Thanks jayant for the update.. i still have not received anything


----------



## valsanail (Jun 2, 2014)

Dear Danzone, when did you apply for SA high points category? I guess before sep 19? Because after that they announced that the quota is full for hra and marketing specialist and moreover they raised the point threshold up to 85


----------



## arbed (Feb 11, 2015)

jayant.giri said:


> Hey Fellas,
> 
> Just wanted to update you all. I received my Invite from NSW today morning. I had applied with 70 points.
> 
> ...


Hi jayant.giri, 

can you share with us your points breakdown?


----------



## jayant.giri (Apr 21, 2015)

arbed said:


> Hi jayant.giri,
> 
> can you share with us your points breakdown?


Age : 25 Pts + English Ability : 10 Pts + Overseas Qualification : 15 Pts + Overseas Experience : 15 Pts

Additional State Sponsorship 5 Pts.

So 65 + 5 = 70 Pts.


----------



## Danzone (Jan 11, 2016)

valsanail said:


> Dear Danzone, when did you apply for SA high points category? I guess before sep 19? Because after that they announced that the quota is full for hra and marketing specialist and moreover they raised the point threshold up to 85


Yes, that's right...I had applied on 5th Sept..just about managed


----------



## aarti0111 (Mar 30, 2015)

Guys do u have any idea that if we update any details in EOI then whether the EOI application date will change or it will be same as earlier applied date...please reply if anyone has any idea


----------



## MusaBilal (Aug 7, 2013)

*Congrats *

Congrats )


jayant.giri said:


> Age : 25 Pts + English Ability : 10 Pts + Overseas Qualification : 15 Pts + Overseas Experience : 15 Pts
> 
> Additional State Sponsorship 5 Pts.
> 
> So 65 + 5 = 70 Pts.


----------



## arbed (Feb 11, 2015)

aarti0111 said:


> Guys do u have any idea that if we update any details in EOI then whether the EOI application date will change or it will be same as earlier applied date...please reply if anyone has any idea


hi skillselect automatically updated my work experience milestone and my date of effect still remained the same.. so i guess it wouldnt affect


----------



## aarti0111 (Mar 30, 2015)

Thanks for the reply arbed...do u have any idea when is the next invitation round for 190?


----------



## kilo191 (Mar 9, 2016)

Hi Everyone,

I have been silently following this thread of and on over the past one-year. I appreciate all the information available up here.

Due to the global economic downturn things were looking gloomy and I had lost hope and thought that the IELTS and VETASSESS was just a waste of money.

But because all of your contributions I got to know about the NSW Stream 2. After completing my EOI I had a total of 80 points and I submitted the application. 

Today to my surprise I received the NSW Invitation, that was a WOW moment in less than 2-weeks.

I will keep everyone posted on the future developments and wish good luck to all.


_____________________________________________________________
_____________________________________________________________

ANZSCO HR Adviser 223111 || IELTS – R:8.0, L:8.0, S:8.0, W:8.5 ||Vetassess : Positive result on 20 May '15 || EOI : Lodged on 28 Feb' 16 (Stream 2 for NSW) || Invite : NSW Invite 9 Mar, 2016 ||Visa Lodged || Med ||PCC || Granted


----------



## aarti0111 (Mar 30, 2015)

Many congratulations to u..this is indeed a great news and such news helps us to keep some hope...all the best !!


----------



## Giri2016 (Mar 10, 2016)

Hi Everyone,

Is there anyone with 65 points who has received NSW Stream 2 invite?


----------



## Giri2016 (Mar 10, 2016)

No reply ...so I assume I have not missed my invite yet......... so keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## kilo191 (Mar 9, 2016)

Today, I received the nomination from NSW as well as the Visa Invitation. Now I have 60 days to fulfill the requirements. The process I expected to take 6-8 months has happened with 14-days.

This is unexpected and honestly I'm unprepared and in a mess.

ANZSCO HR Adviser 223111 || IELTS – R:8.0, L:8.0, S:8.0, W:8.5 ||Vetassess : Positive result on 20 May '15 || EOI : Lodged on 28 Feb' 16 (Stream 2 for NSW) || Invite : NSW Invite 9 Mar, 2016 and Visa 14 Mar, 2016 ||Visa Lodged || Med ||PCC || Granted


----------



## navjotarora89 (Nov 1, 2015)

*Sa - pr*

Hi mate,

Do you have a relative living in SA? Is that the reason you got invitation to apply? Coz I read the rules nd it said that they have closed entry for people with high points. Only people, who have a family member residing in SA, or a person who has studied/worked in SA can apply for state sponsorship?

Can you please clarify the entire situation and help us please?

Many thanks.


----------



## navjotarora89 (Nov 1, 2015)

Hey brother,

Just 1 Question,

I have also filed EOI for NSW, butt my agent told me that I can file EOI for NSW and not NSW (Stream 2 or 1??????). Is that information correct or we can easily apply for NSW STREAM 2?


----------



## navjotarora89 (Nov 1, 2015)

kilo191 said:


> Today, I received the nomination from NSW as well as the Visa Invitation. Now I have 60 days to fulfill the requirements. The process I expected to take 6-8 months has happened with 14-days.
> 
> This is unexpected and honestly I'm unprepared and in a mess.
> 
> ANZSCO HR Adviser 223111 || IELTS – R:8.0, L:8.0, S:8.0, W:8.5 ||Vetassess : Positive result on 20 May '15 || EOI : Lodged on 28 Feb' 16 (Stream 2 for NSW) || Invite : NSW Invite 9 Mar, 2016 and Visa 14 Mar, 2016 ||Visa Lodged || Med ||PCC || Granted


Hey brother,

Just 1 Question,

I have also filed EOI for NSW, butt my agent told me that I can file EOI for NSW and not NSW (Stream 2 or 1??????). Is that information correct or we can easily apply for NSW STREAM 2?


----------



## navjotarora89 (Nov 1, 2015)

jayant.giri said:


> Age : 25 Pts + English Ability : 10 Pts + Overseas Qualification : 15 Pts + Overseas Experience : 15 Pts
> 
> Additional State Sponsorship 5 Pts.
> 
> So 65 + 5 = 70 Pts.


Hey brother,

Just 1 Question,

I have also filed EOI for NSW, but my agent told me that I can file EOI for NSW and not NSW (Stream 2 or 1??????). Is that information correct or we can easily apply for NSW STREAM 2?


----------



## navjotarora89 (Nov 1, 2015)

kilo191 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have been silently following this thread of and on over the past one-year. I appreciate all the information available up here.
> 
> ...



Hey brother,

Just 1 Question,

I have also filed EOI for NSW, but my agent told me that I can file EOI for NSW and not NSW (Stream 2 or 1??????). Is that information correct or we can easily apply for NSW STREAM 2?


----------



## dave85 (Sep 8, 2015)

navjotarora89 said:


> Hey brother,
> 
> Just 1 Question,
> 
> I have also filed EOI for NSW, but my agent told me that I can file EOI for NSW and not NSW (Stream 2 or 1??????). Is that information correct or we can easily apply for NSW STREAM 2?


Please don't keep spamming the same questions. To answer, you only file an EOI and choose NSW as the state. That's no option in the EOI for stream 1 or stream 2.


----------



## arbed (Feb 11, 2015)

aarti0111 said:


> Thanks for the reply arbed...do u have any idea when is the next invitation round for 190?


Im not sure either about the invitation rounds because i heard 190 has no rounds. Looks like they are only inviting 80 now. I am also stuck at 70 now with state sponsor points. If they open to 70 for Hr then im sure you would get it before me coz your eoi was earlier than mine.


----------



## arbed (Feb 11, 2015)

kilo191 said:


> Today, I received the nomination from NSW as well as the Visa Invitation. Now I have 60 days to fulfill the requirements. The process I expected to take 6-8 months has happened with 14-days.
> 
> This is unexpected and honestly I'm unprepared and in a mess.
> 
> ANZSCO HR Adviser 223111 || IELTS – R:8.0, L:8.0, S:8.0, W:8.5 ||Vetassess : Positive result on 20 May '15 || EOI : Lodged on 28 Feb' 16 (Stream 2 for NSW) || Invite : NSW Invite 9 Mar, 2016 and Visa 14 Mar, 2016 ||Visa Lodged || Med ||PCC || Granted


Wow congrats to you! Looks like they now only open to 80points. Hope they will consider 70...


----------



## navjotarora89 (Nov 1, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## navjotarora89 (Nov 1, 2015)

dave85 said:


> Please don't keep spamming the same questions. To answer, you only file an EOI and choose NSW as the state. That's no option in the EOI for stream 1 or stream 2.


Thanks


----------



## navjotarora89 (Nov 1, 2015)

navjotarora89 said:


> Thanks


Just another question, when I go to NSW website, it nowhere advertises that HR is opened under stream 2. How come people filed their application under this state and got nominated. I am surprised, where can you get such info, if its not published on NSW website.

Thanks


----------



## yashrosh (Jan 9, 2015)

hello everyone 
i have been following this thread from few days and just started my process.

i have one question, does assessing authority physically visit employer place. my agent told me that earlier they don't but from 2016 they have started doing so. i am going to put my papers for assessment very soon.


----------



## navjotarora89 (Nov 1, 2015)

yashrosh said:


> hello everyone
> i have been following this thread from few days and just started my process.
> 
> i have one question, does assessing authority physically visit employer place. my agent told me that earlier they don't but from 2016 they have started doing so. i am going to put my papers for assessment very soon.


Hi Yash,

I got my VETASSESS done in the mid of may, 2015 and until that time, they did not verify physically but would send an email or call the employer or the candidate himself to check his proficiency of the skill being assessed. I am not aware if the rules have changed for the worse in 2016.

Thanks


----------



## yashrosh (Jan 9, 2015)

*thanks*



navjotarora89 said:


> Hi Yash,
> 
> I got my VETASSESS done in the mid of may, 2015 and until that time, they did not verify physically but would send an email or call the employer or the candidate himself to check his proficiency of the skill being assessed. I am not aware if the rules have changed for the worse in 2016.
> 
> Thanks



Fingers crossed for the assessment .:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
i resigned from my job last week, but told my employer about this process , hope if anything like this happened then my employer will handle the situation. will keep in touch with my employer regarding this assessment process.


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi All, have a Query. Is NSW still accepting 70 points under stream 2 or they have increased it to 80 now. Is it logical to increase the points to 70 or let it go. Your valuable suggestions will be highly appreciated.

Thanks
Giri


----------



## sainathpv (Jan 25, 2015)

*Stream 2 NSW ?*



jayant.giri said:


> Age : 25 Pts + English Ability : 10 Pts + Overseas Qualification : 15 Pts + Overseas Experience : 15 Pts
> 
> Additional State Sponsorship 5 Pts.
> 
> So 65 + 5 = 70 Pts.


Hello,

I am currently at 75 points and waiting for a state to open up the job code of 223111(Human Resource Advisor). Can i apply for Stream2 ? Can you please tell the process ?


----------



## kilo191 (Mar 9, 2016)

Giri vishnu said:


> Hi All, have a Query. Is NSW still accepting 70 points under stream 2 or they have increased it to 80 now. Is it logical to increase the points to 70 or let it go. Your valuable suggestions will be highly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> Giri


It just says high-points, it doesn't mentioned whether it is 70-75 or 80 points. I think it is all comparative. I have 80 points when I applied and everything got done with 14-days. I think it is worthwhile to increase points.


----------



## kilo191 (Mar 9, 2016)

sainathpv said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am currently at 75 points and waiting for a state to open up the job code of 223111(Human Resource Advisor). Can i apply for Stream2 ? Can you please tell the process ?


I think you should apply via stream 2. When you submit your expression of interest (EOI) chose NSW.

You should receive an NSW state invitation. Complete that and after that depending on your profile you should receive a VISA invitation in some time.


----------



## jayant.giri (Apr 21, 2015)

Giri vishnu said:


> Hi All, have a Query. Is NSW still accepting 70 points under stream 2 or they have increased it to 80 now. Is it logical to increase the points to 70 or let it go. Your valuable suggestions will be highly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> Giri


Hi Giri,

As a process, the points will only reduce further. 

However, i am curious and want to check what is the break up for your 70 points? As per your signatures i see your IELTS scores at S-8.5 W-6.5, L-8, R-6.5. Based on these scores you will get 0 points in English Proficiency, therefore i am unsure about your point break up.

I had a similar situation earlier. In my first attempt i had scored 6.5 in writing but had 8.5 score in all other sections. While my overall score was 8, i was scoring a 0 in English proficiency. When i checked with my consultants they confirmed that you need a minimum of 7 in all sections to get a score of 10, and a minimum of 8 in all sections to get a score of 20. The calculation is not based on the average score & therefore i had to attempt IELTS the second time.

That being said, since the state is looking forward to pick up "high point" individual; the state may also chose to have a minimum threshold, for example the minimum score of 7 in each section in IELTS.


----------



## jayant.giri (Apr 21, 2015)

Hey Guys,

Just wanted to updated you. While i received my Visa invite on the 23rd Feb' 16, there have been some hiccups on the way, probably you can prepare for the same in advance in order to avoid it.

Since i am the primary applicant all documents pertaining to my candidature including IELTS, Form 80 etc. were ready; however post receiving the visa invite my Agent has asked for similar documentation for my spouse. i.e. all Education Certificates, National Identity (PAN / AADHAR etc.) Work Experience certificates, Form 16 / IT Returns if possible, Form 80 (for her, with her family details), Marriage Certificate copy, Name change certificate (before marriage & after marriage). Also, since my wife had not attempted the IELTS, the other option for me was to either get a certificate from the institute where she has studied specifying that the medium of instructions was in English or pay up AUD $ 4000 for her to take up English classes when she lands in Australia. It took me some time to collect all these documents and get them ready for filing and that has taken me about a month now.

Now finally all the documents have been notarised and submitted and my Visa file should be in process hopefully this or the coming week.


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Hey Jayant, you are right on my scores. I did not attempt for IELTS again, had no patience to be candid with my current job and other stuff in life. But now, my agent is insisting on giving PTE and increase score to 70 to apply for EOI. I am studying for PTE and wish I can increase the score to the same..


----------



## sainathpv (Jan 25, 2015)

*223111, 75 points, NSW stream 2*

Hi Jayant,

I missed your reply, can you please repost it if you don't mind.

Thanks much

Sainath



sainathpv said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am currently at 75 points and waiting for a state to open up the job code of 223111(Human Resource Advisor). Can i apply for Stream2 ? Can you please tell the process ?


----------



## jayant.giri (Apr 21, 2015)

sainathpv said:


> Hi Jayant,
> 
> I missed your reply, can you please repost it if you don't mind.
> 
> ...


Hi Sainath,

Yes; with 75 points you can apply to NSW under Stream 2. I have got an invite with 70 points, so should not be a problem for you. 

That being said, i have an agent who has been handling my entire documentation / filing process and therefore i may not be the right guy to dictate the detailed steps to you. All i do is submit the documents he asks for and he does the rest. If you are looking for detailed steps and planning to file yourself then search the forums for the same. Perhaps someone who has been filing the process himself will be able to guide you better than i can. 

From what i understand of the process in brief...and i may be wrong or miss a step
@) Login to Skill Select
@) Create an Expression of Interest
@) Chose NSW Stream 2
@) If your profile is short listed NSW will send you an Invite
@) You will be required to respond with the requisite documents
@) If they are all right with documentation you will get the visa invitation
@) You will be required to submit more documents including details for spouse kids etc.
@) You will be required to make a payment Main Applicant : 3600 AUD, Spouse : 1800 AUD, Per Child : 900 AUD.
@) Post your payment the TRN will open & a Case officer will be assigned
@) Post TRN opens you will be able to get the medical done for you and your family.
@) You will be required to submit your PCC
@) If case officer is happy... Voila... you have the visa.


----------



## aarti0111 (Mar 30, 2015)

Hi Jayant..do you have any idea regarding the invitation process since I also have 70 points and have logged my EOI since May 2015 but didn't got any communication from NSW ....eagerly waiting now !!


----------



## jayant.giri (Apr 21, 2015)

aarti0111 said:


> Hi Jayant..do you have any idea regarding the invitation process since I also have 70 points and have logged my EOI since May 2015 but didn't got any communication from NSW ....eagerly waiting now !!


Sorry Aarti,

I do not have a clue. My own NSW visa invitation was a surprise to me as i had already given up, resigned from my current organisation and on way to take on another assignment. 

As I stated earlier, states may have their own thresholds based on their understanding of what the immigrating professionals should have when they come to work in their state. For example, a minimum score of 7 or 7.5 in each section in IELTS may be one of them. Similarly age, qualification, or marital status can also be a factor. There also might be fixed number of seats for each of the professions. End of the day, all we can do is observe from other people cases where they have been successful and try and replicate a similar profile.

On the sidelines... for the benefit of all....One news that I am aware of is that Australian government has promised to work with UN and help the Syrian refugees. They will be absorbing about 12000 refugees from the war torn state in addition to the 13,750 refugees they pick on humanitarian grounds every year. Now what the people are predicting is that these 12k will be coming out of some or other seats / quota which have been assigned; this years and in the coming years therefore the numbers of immigrants taken in through the professional immigration process may drop. Not to forget that once these refugees are in Australia they will be taking a toll on the social resources (unemployment payouts, skill development requirements etc.) as well as on the availability of the jobs.

Since my son is not even a year old, i was planning to take a couple of years before reaching Australia and searching for a job. I have however been advised to make the move ASAP. Rather be in Australia and establish yourself now before the whole rat race starts. As an immigrant we will be moving to Australia, take up a basic job in a profession of choice to begin with and then gradually moving up. However in situation like these where there is excess of manpower even getting a basic job may become a problem, forget about stepping up from that to a better one. Think of it like an HR professional... excess manpower, easy availability of cheap labor, lower starting salaries... you get the picture


----------



## aarti0111 (Mar 30, 2015)

If this is gonna happen it really looks a dim picture in the near future...we are still waiting and hoping for something positive to happen now as 2015 was a complete zero for HR people. Let's see wats their in destiny for us.


----------



## jayant.giri (Apr 21, 2015)

Have heart... we have seen so many HR professionals get their visa processes initiated in last couple of months. You have 70 points, your selection may be just a month away.


----------



## jayant.giri (Apr 21, 2015)

aarti0111 said:


> Hi Jayant..do you have any idea regarding the invitation process since I also have 70 points and have logged my EOI since May 2015 but didn't got any communication from NSW ....eagerly waiting now !!


Hi Aarti,

One more thing. You have stated that you have logged in your EOI since May 2015. However the NSW Stream 2 has only started around Sep / Oct 15. I know it since i was the first guy to publish the information on the forum (on 16th October 2015) and perhaps the first guy here in the forum to apply through that process.

The question is, are you sure that your EOI was filed for NSW under stream 2? If not then perhaps you should file your EOI again / update your EOI with the specifics. 

I may be wrong of course.... this is just a suggestion.


----------



## aarti0111 (Mar 30, 2015)

I have selected nsw only but there is no category as stream 2 in that...recently only i updated my employer details in January since i left my job...please correct if m wrong as i didn't saw any stream 2 while selecting nsw.


----------



## jayant.giri (Apr 21, 2015)

I guess as long have you expressed your EOI for NSW it should be fine.


----------



## aarti0111 (Mar 30, 2015)

Anyone got any invitation today?


----------



## arbed (Feb 11, 2015)

sainathpv said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am currently at 75 points and waiting for a state to open up the job code of 223111(Human Resource Advisor). Can i apply for Stream2 ? Can you please tell the process ?


You should file your EOI first now just to get in line. You can always edit/increase the points whenever later


----------



## arbed (Feb 11, 2015)

aarti0111 said:


> Anyone got any invitation today?


Aarti, what's your points break up? 

I got this from a helpful forum member. 

The picking order for invitation is:

1. Occupation
2. DIBP points score
3. If DIPB points score between two or more candidates is equal, English score 
4. If even English score is equal, work experience score
5. If even that is equal, date of eoi

The criteria number 1 is not adequately disclosed. So unless you see some one ranked lower in the above criteria in your same occupation then you need to get worried other wise you have so simply not got lucky as yet.


----------



## aarti0111 (Mar 30, 2015)

Its total 70 pts...breakup is here : Age:30 pts Edu:15 pts English:10 pts Work exp:10 pts SS:5 pts


----------



## arbed (Feb 11, 2015)

aarti0111 said:


> Its total 70 pts...breakup is here : Age:30 pts Edu:15 pts English:10 pts Work exp:10 pts SS:5 pts


cool! we have the same points break up.. but am sure you will get it before i do as your EOI date is earlier. Do keep us updated once you get an invite.


----------



## gmalh1 (Oct 17, 2015)

any scope for 65 points for NSW stream 2 for Recruitment consultant?


----------



## jayant.giri (Apr 21, 2015)

Hey Guys!

I have just updated my timelines for your reference. I filed my Visa application on the 29th March'16 and managed to complete the medicals for me and the entire family on 31st March'16. As on date all the formalities have been completed from our side (pcc was completed and shared earlier itself) and now we await allocation of a case officer. Let's see how this goes.

Request all the other members who have got the invite to update their timelines as well. 

Also, this is to confirm that since i am diabetic the doctor asked me to get 2 additional tests done. The two test were a) random sugar and b) creatine test (for kidney functioning). This was done just to be sure of the health. In case the CO would have raised it later a good amount of additional time would have been lost. The reports have not been shared with us; however i did get both these test done as a part of random checkup about a month back and at that time levels for both the test came well withing range; therefore should not be a concern.


----------



## To Oz (Mar 19, 2015)

Hello Guys! Great news! The occupation ​Human Resource Adviser is available for Subclass 489 and 190 visas sponsorship by the Northern Territory Government! (As of yesterday 14/04/2016)


----------



## arbed (Feb 11, 2015)

jayant.giri said:


> Hey Guys!
> 
> I have just updated my timelines for your reference. I filed my Visa application on the 29th March'16 and managed to complete the medicals for me and the entire family on 31st March'16. As on date all the formalities have been completed from our side (pcc was completed and shared earlier itself) and now we await allocation of a case officer. Let's see how this goes.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update! All the best and fingers crossed for you! You have made it so far!


----------



## arbed (Feb 11, 2015)

To Oz said:


> Hello Guys! Great news! The occupation ​Human Resource Adviser is available for Subclass 489 and 190 visas sponsorship by the Northern Territory Government! (As of yesterday 14/04/2016)


Oh my god! This is so good!! Best news I have received in a long while!


----------



## arbed (Feb 11, 2015)

I need your opinion guys! WIth NT state reopening for HRA, should I go for it or wait a few months more for NSW? Im so confused now! I am actually currently in Australia already, but under a working holiday visa. My current visa is only for a year and expiring in March 2017. Any suggestion what I should do?


----------



## jayant.giri (Apr 21, 2015)

To Oz said:


> Hello Guys! Great news! The occupation ​Human Resource Adviser is available for Subclass 489 and 190 visas sponsorship by the Northern Territory Government! (As of yesterday 14/04/2016)


That indeed is a great news. 

Not to dissuade anyone from applying, but since i was considering NT myself in the previous year (since that was the only state sponsoring HR then) i have managed to do some research on the same and thought i should share my 2 cents with you, just in case it is able to help someone.


 NT is rather very stingy while letting out the 190 visa. Moreover very often they are seen pushing their 489 Visas because that will restrict your movement to a specific region / location for a longer period of time. If you have an option IMHO Visa 190 is preferred. Under 190 Visa while they expect you to stay in sponsoring state for a period of at least 2 years, if you are unable to find a job you can always make a case to move out of the state whereas 489 will restrict that. & please do know that very often people immigrate to NT but they do tend to move out of the state (that's why the push for 489).


 Please be aware that since it's economy is dependent on mining, its a rich state. Which means the cost of living in Darwin is comparatively high. Which in term means that when you land and are out hunting for your job; for a period of 2/3 months you will be living in an expensive city without any income. I am not saying that Sydney or Melbourne are cheaper, but if you are on a shoe string budget, a bigger city will be able to offer you more options.


Last time i checked they had also put a requirement of at least 7.0 in each band in IELTS.
 

 Very importantly, please know that NT expects you to show proof of fund and carry a lot of AUD while applying there. As i said, its an expensive city. For example for 3 of us my wife, my toddler son and me they wanted to see a minimum of AUD 60,000/- as a proof of fund. That's about 30 Lacs (INR). & these funds should be available in your account from the very first day you land.

*As per the assessment report received from my consultants...*

*"Single Applicant - 35000 AUD
Applicant + Spouse - AUD $50,000
Applicant + Spouse + 1 Child - AUD $60,000
Applicant + Spouse + 2 Children - AUD $65,000

Northern Territory* You may require to maintain the funds from the initial day itself, to ensure you meet 3 months maintenance to lodge your sponsorship. Documents required.

Note: If the applicant’s family are going to financially support them, they will need to provide a statutory declaration advising that they are prepared to support them to a certain amount and they must show that they have these funds in liquid assets i.e. withdraw able bank funds, not property. They will also need to show evidence of the family relationship."*

Now i am not sure if this has changed now; please do correct me in case. The point therefore is, please plan in advance. No point in getting excited and paying up all the visa fee etc. only to know that you do not have a source to show the proof of funds.

On my personal account, my initial plan was to land in Darwin (NT) with a visa 190, apply for jobs and make a case for move out to Melbourne / Sydney at the earliest. My interactions with friends in Australia (immigrated from India recently) shows that it is easier to get a job in a big city Melb / Syd than in smaller city. (He was qualified CA / CPA and moved to Canberra, only to find that there were no jobs available despite that fact that his CPA was a professional qualification from Australia itself. He searched for jobs for about 1 month, got frustrated and went to Sydney to pay a visit to his cousin and there he got a job in a week.) 

Now these findings mentioned above may be outdated or may have some biases based on my preferences. I have given you the highlight points, please do the research instead of taking my word for it.


----------



## Nayan Patel (Dec 25, 2014)

arbed said:


> I need your opinion guys! WIth NT state reopening for HRA, should I go for it or wait a few months more for NSW? Im so confused now! I am actually currently in Australia already, but under a working holiday visa. My current visa is only for a year and expiring in March 2017. Any suggestion what I should do?


I suggest you to update your EOI to select state of ANY and meanwhile apply to NT.....

In that way, NSW can invite you and simultaneously can get NT sponsorship if you are lucky


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

What I understand is that for 489- NT, you need strong ties with NT or must have studied there?

How can then folks like us with not meeting above criteria can apply?

Thanks
Giri


----------



## jayant.giri (Apr 21, 2015)

Giri vishnu said:


> What I understand is that for 489- NT, you need strong ties with NT or must have studied there?
> 
> How can then folks like us with not meeting above criteria can apply?
> 
> ...


Hi Giri,

Not sure where you have got that from. The NT website Skilled Regional Nominated (Provisional) (Subclass 489) visa & Skilled Nominated (Subclass 190) visa - Australia's Northern Territory clearly states

The NT Government can nominate skilled migrants who have:
@ an occupation on the NT's Migration Occupation List, and
@ skills and experience relevant to the NT, and
@ a demonstrated commitment to living and working in the NT, or
@ been living and working in the NT for the specified period of time.

While of course they prefer candidates who have strong ties, but that is not the only criteria.


----------



## jayant.giri (Apr 21, 2015)

Here are the 2 Visas 190 & 489 explained in brief. As i understand in provisional sponsorship you have to seek to immigrate to a *specific* region or province. I also think it does not allow you to work in any other region or in the main cities. 

There was an instance in last 1 year wherein a man was deported from Australia because he came under visa 489 and was to work in a specific region / province but ended up working in another due to non availability of job. That reason however was not accepted and after 4 / 5 years of staying in Australia he was asked to go back to UK. 

*Provisional Visas (Subclass 489):*

Provisional (regional state sponsored or relative designated area sponsored) visas are only temporary visas allowed for 4 years. These visas can be converted to permanent residency only if you have more 2 years residence (in sponsored state or designated area as per your visa category) and 1 year full time employment. No benefits will be allowed on provisional visas unless it is changed to PR. You will be allowed social security benefits after the waiting periods which may be up to 2 years after you are granted a PR.

Subclass 489(Relative sponsored): This is a Relative sponsored visa for 4 years - available for the applicants with an occupation listed in SOL and meet at least threshold points 60 including the sponsor points. You would not require any state or territories nomination to file under this subclass, but you need a sponsor who is close relative, currently living in Australia as a PR/Citizen (designated areas) and is ready to sponsor your application. This is a family visa and you are allowed to add your spouse and children in the same application however, it is not allowed to include family members after the application is filed.

Subclass 489(State sponsored): This is a State regional sponsored visa for 4 years - available for the applicants with an occupation listed in CSOL and sponsoring states demand list and meet at least threshold points 60 with the state nomination approval and points. You would require a state nomination to file under this subclass. This is a family visa and you are allowed to add your spouse and children in the same application however, it is not allowed to include family members after the application is filed.

*Permanent Visas (Subclass 189,190):*

Subclass 189: This is a skilled independent migration visa for 5 years - available for the applicants with an occupation listed in SOL and meet at least threshold points 60. You would not require any state or relative nomination to file under this subclass. This is a family visa and you are allowed to add your spouse and children in the same application.

Subclass190: This is a skilled area sponsored visa for 5 years - available for the applicants with an occupation listed in CSOL and sponsoring states demand list and meet at least threshold points 60 with the state nomination approval and points. You would require any state nomination to file under this subclass. This is a family visa and you are allowed to add your spouse and children in the same application. You are required to live and work for at least 2 years in the nominating state after your visa is granted.

You will be allowed social security benefits after the waiting periods which may be up to 2 years after you are granted a PR.


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks Jayant. The above information was given by none other than my agent:

Crux is 489/ 189/ 190 above all looks same. Infact 489 is tough also because of fund demand which is certainly difficult to meet. In worst case scenario, if we have no choice, this is the best option.

I wonder without medical benefits and all, how people are surviving in NT for 2 years. Opportunities are also not immense..


----------



## jayant.giri (Apr 21, 2015)

Giri vishnu said:


> Thanks Jayant. The above information was given by none other than my agent:
> 
> Crux is 489/ 189/ 190 above all looks same. Infact 489 is tough also because of fund demand which is certainly difficult to meet. In worst case scenario, if we have no choice, this is the best option.
> 
> I wonder without medical benefits and all, how people are surviving in NT for 2 years. Opportunities are also not immense..


As i understand the fund requirement for 489 & 190 is same. In both the instances they would be asking for AUD 60K for Husband, Wife and kid. Additionally, health is a basic benefit that is provided, the benefits not provided are the ones like unemployment etc.


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Are you sure they provide health benefit?

I was reading somewhere that you have to take personalised medical Insurance until you get your PR.

Like even visiting a doctor, you have to shell and in case of pregnancy, for 12 months you are not covered..Am I missing any point?


----------



## dave85 (Sep 8, 2015)

Visa 489 is a provisional visa, while 189 and 190 are both permanent visas. The difference between 489 and 190 can be described as "day and night". 

Visa 489 holders do not have access to medicare, so there are no health benefits at all.

Anyway, it's quite well-known that NT is rather "stingy" on 190 nominations. Historically, NT is more likely to offer 489 because of the restrictions placed on the migrant. 

@ a demonstrated commitment to living and working in the NT, or
@ been living and working in the NT for the specified period of time.

These two criteria are very hard to meet, since Darwin is not "favored" by potential migrants. You don't really hear people proclaiming "hey, I want to move to Darwin!"


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks Dave, but Darwin is not the only place !!


----------



## dave85 (Sep 8, 2015)

Giri vishnu said:


> Thanks Dave, but Darwin is not the only place !!


LoL! Because Darwin is really the main place of commence in the north. Of course, Katherine and Alice Springs can be considered as well, but job-wise for migrants, Darwin is probably the best bet in NT.


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Well we are certainly choosy, however have read some blogs where people from other areas ( APAC) are quite excited to be living in Darwin;

I might not like to do poultry farming but is not true for others !


----------



## indossie (Jul 25, 2014)

Hi,
Any HR Advisers applying for NT sponsorship soon?


----------



## mamoon (Jul 27, 2015)

Jayant,

Regarding the Proof of fund, NT is the only state/territory in Aus which is very much strict in this rule. They need to have the bank statement or proof of fund to be submitted along with the Application. 

Secondly NT is not that fast in processing the application in comparison to other States/Territory



jayant.giri said:


> That indeed is a great news.
> 
> Not to dissuade anyone from applying, but since i was considering NT myself in the previous year (since that was the only state sponsoring HR then) i have managed to do some research on the same and thought i should share my 2 cents with you, just in case it is able to help someone.
> 
> ...


----------



## mamoon (Jul 27, 2015)

I don't think you can expect the updates so quick. Its just three days when the re-opened the HRA occupation. You might need to wait for sometime I believe



indossie said:


> Hi,
> Any HR Advisers applying for NT sponsorship soon?


----------



## arbed (Feb 11, 2015)

Nayan Patel said:


> I suggest you to update your EOI to select state of ANY and meanwhile apply to NT.....
> 
> In that way, NSW can invite you and simultaneously can get NT sponsorship if you are lucky


Meaning i should just change my preference to ALL states or just submit a new EOI to NT altogether? When we get invite for NT, will we know we are offered a 489 or 190 before paying for the visa? As i know, visa fees are non-refundable. Also do you think its wise to sunmit a new eoi so that the nsw eoi is still up for invite.


----------



## arbed (Feb 11, 2015)

arbed said:


> Meaning i should just change my preference to ALL states or just submit a new EOI to NT altogether? When we get invite for NT, will we know we are offered a 489 or 190 before paying for the visa? As i know, visa fees are non-refundable. Also do you think its wise to sunmit a new eoi so that the nsw eoi is still up for invite.


I still hope to make it within the 4000 190 visa under stream 2 for nsw.


----------



## mamoon (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi Arbed,

regarding the visa subclass invitation, you only receive the invitation for the visa subclass you apply for. While lodging the application for nomination you have to be specific in applying. 

Anyway Invitation letter does mention about the subclass you have been offered by the state. 



arbed said:


> Meaning i should just change my preference to ALL states or just submit a new EOI to NT altogether? When we get invite for NT, will we know we are offered a 489 or 190 before paying for the visa? As i know, visa fees are non-refundable. Also do you think its wise to sunmit a new eoi so that the nsw eoi is still up for invite.


----------



## loveaussi (Apr 18, 2016)

Hi finally I found a forum for HR Advisors. I applied visa in Oct for HR Advisor in WA. Still waiting for response. CO contacted me several times for additional info. All sent and now waiting...very frustrated as now it's being almost 7 months.. anyone know the reason for this delay??????? Thank you!!!

Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk


----------



## mamoon (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi,

Did you lodged your application along with the Job Offer letter? As far as I remember till the HR Adviser was available in the Occupation list, it was with the condition to provide the JOb Offer Letter from WA.





loveaussi said:


> Hi finally I found a forum for HR Advisors. I applied visa in Oct for HR Advisor in WA. Still waiting for response. CO contacted me several times for additional info. All sent and now waiting...very frustrated as now it's being almost 7 months.. anyone know the reason for this delay??????? Thank you!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk


----------



## arbed (Feb 11, 2015)

Hi guys! I have submitted my EOI in February 2016 for NSW (only) under the stream 2 option. Since NT has reopened my occupation, I'm torn between these 2 states. To be honest, I am flexible and fine with both states. My only concern for NT is that I always hear people getting offered 489 instead for 190.

I just found out that I have another route as I am currently in Australia under a *working holiday visa (sub 462)* and this is what is stated on the NT website for onshore applicants with my visa. 


----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Working Holiday (Subclass 417) and Work and Holiday (Subclass 462) visa holders

Nomination / sponsorship applications *will not be approved* until they have all of the following:

-held their visa for no less than six (6) months, and
-lived and worked full time in the NT in the nominated skilled occupation or a closely related skilled occupation for a period of three (3) months immediately prior to applying for NT sponsorship and been paid at the market rate for that occupation in the NT, and 
-can show ongoing employment prospects, and 
-demonstrate a genuine intention to live and work in the NT for no less than two (2) years after their visa is granted.​

**Evidence of financial capacity and research on the NT are not required as you are already residing in the NT.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
My other concern is also difficulty in securing a related job and be paid a market rate. 

So, should I move to NT asap (currently living in Melbourne) and try to get something there and at the same time wait for NSW to invite as well? Please note that my current visa is only for 1 year and will expire in 5 March 2017.

What would you do if you're in my situation? What is the best option? Any suggestions are welcomed!


----------



## loveaussi (Apr 18, 2016)

mamoon said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did you lodged your application along with the Job Offer letter? As far as I remember till the HR Adviser was available in the Occupation list, it was with the condition to provide the JOb Offer Letter from WA.


Hi, yes all done during the invitation stage. And for visa application that was not needed as I already had WA invitation..

Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk


----------



## To Oz (Mar 19, 2015)

In my opinion Mate, you go for the sure one. As everything changes very fast you cannot afford to miss an opportunity.


----------



## To Oz (Mar 19, 2015)

arbed said:


> Oh my god! This is so good!! Best news I have received in a long while!


In my opinion Mate, you go for the sure one. As everything changes very fast you cannot afford to miss an opportunity.


----------



## To Oz (Mar 19, 2015)

arbed said:


> I need your opinion guys! WIth NT state reopening for HRA, should I go for it or wait a few months more for NSW? Im so confused now! I am actually currently in Australia already, but under a working holiday visa. My current visa is only for a year and expiring in March 2017. Any suggestion what I should do?


In my opinion Mate, you go for the sure one. As everything changes very fast you cannot afford to miss an opportunity.


----------



## kilo191 (Mar 9, 2016)

Hi Everyone,

Just want to update here that I have completed all formalities required for the visa, will let you know once the visa is granted.


___________________________________________________________________

ANZSCO HR Adviser 223111 || IELTS – R:8.0, L:8.0, S:8.0, W:8.5 ||Vetassess : Positive result on 20 May '15 || EOI : Lodged on 28 Feb' 16 (Stream 2 for NSW) || NSW Invite : 9 Mar '16 ||Visa Lodged : 16 Apr '16 || Granted: Awaited


----------



## arbed (Feb 11, 2015)

kilo191 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Just want to update here that I have completed all formalities required for the visa, will let you know once the visa is granted.
> 
> ...


Hi can you share your points breakdown? And total points plus 5points from state sponsor


----------



## arbed (Feb 11, 2015)

To Oz said:


> In my opinion Mate, you go for the sure one. As everything changes very fast you cannot afford to miss an opportunity.


So you're suggesting i go for NT? Is that right?


----------



## kilo191 (Mar 9, 2016)

75 + 5 (NSW Sponsor) = 80


----------



## arbed (Feb 11, 2015)

kilo191 said:


> 75 + 5 (NSW Sponsor) = 80


Wow! That's very high! Good on ya! I submitted my EOI around the same time as yours. Good to know they are still inviting HRA.


----------



## jayant.giri (Apr 21, 2015)

myimmitracker.com

Tried using this today to estimate visa grant date etc. Input your information and try it out. The data is based on analysis of various recorded cases.


----------



## arbed (Feb 11, 2015)

jayant.giri said:


> myimmitracker.com
> 
> Tried using this today to estimate visa grant date etc. Input your information and try it out. The data is based on analysis of various recorded cases.


Yep done mine earlier.. Only saw mine and Aarthi's for hra. I'm kinda losing hope for NSW. At the same time, I don't really feel like going to NT because they mostly grant 489 only. : (


----------



## jayant.giri (Apr 21, 2015)

arbed said:


> Yep done mine earlier.. Only saw mine and Aarthi's for hra. I'm kinda losing hope for NSW. At the same time, I don't really feel like going to NT because they mostly grant 489 only. : (


NT is worth a shot. 

Also, you can start an additional EOI for NT without changing your EOI for NSW. 

Also, for your NSW EOI check if the state mentioned is NSW or Open for all, think NSW prefers when the state mentioned is NSW. My consultant made my EOI with NSW specifically in mind.


----------



## arbed (Feb 11, 2015)

jayant.giri said:


> NT is worth a shot.
> 
> Also, you can start an additional EOI for NT without changing your EOI for NSW.
> 
> Also, for your NSW EOI check if the state mentioned is NSW or Open for all, think NSW prefers when the state mentioned is NSW. My consultant made my EOI with NSW specifically in mind.


I see.. Ok, i will do that as well. Thanks jayant!


----------



## jayant.giri (Apr 21, 2015)

arbed said:


> I see.. Ok, i will do that as well. Thanks jayant!


My friend, don't get dismayed. You are in a very unique position right now. You are there in Australia.

Use this time to acclimatize yourself, learn the lingo, develop your network of HR, recruiters & other professionals. For all you know if you are able to network well you may be able to find a job sponsorer and then you wont even have to worry about all the state nominations etc.


----------



## Yogeshd (Aug 4, 2013)

Hi,

I am a new member and i have got very useful information from this thread, which really helped me a lot. 

has anyone applied EOI for NT?


----------



## indossie (Jul 25, 2014)

Yogeshd said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a new member and i have got very useful information from this thread, which really helped me a lot.
> 
> has anyone applied EOI for NT?


Welcome Yogesh,

I am planning to apply to NT. I am almost ready with all my documents, how about you??


----------



## Sai1705 (Aug 2, 2013)

Need advice- As per the condition by NT website, it says

"Evidence of recent previous employment in the occupation for which you have provided an assessment (Note: All applicants outside Australia are required to provide verifiable evidence of full time employment in their nominated occupation for no less than 12 months out of the last twenty-four (24) months or alternatively have Australian qualifications)."

My profile reallly do not fullfill this condition...as I do not have varifiable evidence of employment for 9 months out of 12 months being asked... as I get paid in cash (non- taxable)...no bank statement no Tax document...experts out here can you comment ...are there any hopes for me..have being waiting since 3 years now...skill assessment & IELTS will expire this Nov...totally exhausted untill now...was really exicted as soon as I learned about NT yesterday, but thn I happen to see these lines written as a condition to apply on NT's website.. 

If every state would ask for a condition like this, I believe there are no hopes for me thn. 
requesting your opinion please...should I go ahead and take a chance....Can't handle rejection at a later stage..


----------



## Yogeshd (Aug 4, 2013)

Hi Indossie,

Thanks for the reply... i have already logged my EOI. 
Do you have any idea that how much time will NT take?


----------



## indossie (Jul 25, 2014)

Yogeshd said:


> Hi Indossie,
> 
> Thanks for the reply... i have already logged my EOI.
> Do you have any idea that how much time will NT take?


Did you apply for NT sponsorship yet, I mean did you fill in NT application & emailed them your documents? About timeline, I am not really sure as it depends on a case by case basis. As a general rule, I will give it at least three weeks time.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Yogeshd (Aug 4, 2013)

My agent told me that first EOI will get approved after that we'll proceed with further process. 

please confirm is it the right way to do the things.? i hope i am on right track


----------



## indossie (Jul 25, 2014)

Yogeshd said:


> My agent told me that first EOI will get approved after that we'll proceed with further process.
> 
> please confirm is it the right way to do the things.? i hope i am on right track


I have sent you a private message. Please check.:juggle:


----------



## Yogeshd (Aug 4, 2013)

indossie said:


> I have sent you a private message. Please check.:juggle:


i didn't get your messages  , please email me at yogesh535[at]gmail.com


----------



## Sai1705 (Aug 2, 2013)

Any thoughts please...





Sai1705 said:


> Need advice- As per the condition by NT website, it says
> 
> "Evidence of recent previous employment in the occupation for which you have provided an assessment (Note: All applicants outside Australia are required to provide verifiable evidence of full time employment in their nominated occupation for no less than 12 months out of the last twenty-four (24) months or alternatively have Australian qualifications)."
> 
> ...


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Dear Dave, 

I guess many others and myself require your support for some clarification here. I read your post and apparently it seems that NT prefers to offer 489 visa instead of 190 visa. 

My questions are: 

1. How can a state offer 489 visa when on the EOI the applicant has submitted expression of interest for 190 visa? 
2. If they issue 489 visa, and the applicant does not want to accept it, is there a way where the applicant can request to change the offer to 190 instead of 489? 
3. What if the state does not change that and the applicant does not accept? What are the repercussions for future applications? 

Your advice will be highly appreciated. 

Regards. 



dave85 said:


> Visa 489 is a provisional visa, while 189 and 190 are both permanent visas. The difference between 489 and 190 can be described as "day and night".
> 
> Visa 489 holders do not have access to medicare, so there are no health benefits at all.
> 
> ...


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Dear Jayant, 

I posted few questions to Dave (on similar post) and I am copying for your advice as well. 

Apparently it seems that NT prefers to offer 489 visa instead of 190 visa. 

My questions are: 

1. How can a state offer 489 visa when on the EOI the applicant has submitted expression of interest for 190 visa? 
2. If they issue 489 visa, and the applicant does not want to accept it, is there a way where the applicant can request to change the offer to 190 instead of 489? 
3. What if the state does not change that and the applicant does not accept? What are the repercussions for future applications? 

Additionally, what do they mean that the funds are available from day 1? Do they mean to open a bank account and transfer all 60,000 AUD right there??? How would this impact someone who gets his/her nomination from NT but lands in Darwin without that huge pile of money? 

Your advice will be highly appreciated. 

Regards. 



jayant.giri said:


> That indeed is a great news.
> 
> Not to dissuade anyone from applying, but since i was considering NT myself in the previous year (since that was the only state sponsoring HR then) i have managed to do some research on the same and thought i should share my 2 cents with you, just in case it is able to help someone.
> 
> ...


----------



## jayant.giri (Apr 21, 2015)

two2 said:


> Dear Jayant,
> 
> I posted few questions to Dave (on similar post) and I am copying for your advice as well.
> 
> ...


Hi two2,

Disclaimer : Since i have an agent who processes my papers, my understanding is pretty limited to my research and therefore i am liable to be wrong, and therefore recommend you to do the research yourself. But for what its worth here are my 2 cents..

*Point 1 :* Sorry, i don't have a clue. From what i understand what visa they would like to issues is a state government prerogative. Perhaps you may submit your EOI for 190 but they may send you an invite for 489. Perhaps the 190 would be reserved for higher over all scores / IELTS scores like we see in the case of NSW. Then again to accept 489 or not is your decision

*Point 2/3 :* Sorry, clueless again. There should be no repercussion but not sure of there is any policy specifying not to process 190 if the visa 489 has been offered / declined in the past

*Point 4:* Since i was considering NT my consultant had asked me to keep the AUD 60k in liquid format so that they can be shown as the proof (Like FD, Cash in Bank etc.) rather than Shares / Mutual fund , property etc. Moreover shares / MF should be only 25% of your financial profile to be considered. 

At the time of processing Visa the state will ask you to submit authentic proof of these funds which they may even investigate / validate to be sure. And yes ideally on getting the visa acceptance the expectation would be that you would open a bank account and transfer the said amount there. 

However please do understand as i have stated earlier Darwin is expensive. Therefore the funds they ask you to bring, is to allow you to sustain yourself in NT for the initial periods of time. PFA a cost comparison between Darwin vs. Melbourne / Syndey for your reference.

Darwin VS. Melbourne : Cost of Living Comparison Between Melbourne, Australia And Darwin, Australia

Darwin vs. Sydney : Cost of Living Comparison Between Sydney, Australia And Darwin, Australia

Please understand that while Syney is expensive, it is a bigger city and opportunities are aplenty. Getting a job in Syndey, even if menial will be comparatively easier.

From what my research showed Darwin mostly employees people from Mining, Energy, Oil & Gas along with the security specialists(trained ex army kinds). So the kind of crowd you will get there are more like ******** unlike Mel & Syd where you would get more corporate / banking / service kind of crowd.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Darwin,_Northern_Territory


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Thanks Jayant for your time and detailed response. 

There are no two thoughts of choosing between Darwin and Sydney/Melbourne; but the only challenge is the opening of occupation. Since it is currently opened in NT only, many HR professionals are considering whether to apply at NT or wait for other states. To me, it's just like a bird in hand is worth two in the bush  Last year, I waited for other states and by the time new lists were released, HR was out of all states and also been removed from NT. 

I am not concerned much of the complicated documentation requirements at NT, but I don't prefer presently to come to Australia (and that too in NT) on a 489 visa. 

Let's see, and let's hope for the best . . .

Thanks again, and regards. 



jayant.giri said:


> Hi two2,
> 
> Disclaimer : Since i have an agent who processes my papers, my understanding is pretty limited to my research and therefore i am liable to be wrong, and therefore recommend you to do the research yourself. But for what its worth here are my 2 cents..
> 
> ...


----------



## jayant.giri (Apr 21, 2015)

two2 said:


> Thanks Jayant for your time and detailed response.
> 
> There are no two thoughts of choosing between Darwin and Sydney/Melbourne; but the only challenge is the opening of occupation. Since it is currently opened in NT only, many HR professionals are considering whether to apply at NT or wait for other states. To me, it's just like a bird in hand is worth two in the bush  Last year, I waited for other states and by the time new lists were released, HR was out of all states and also been removed from NT.
> 
> ...


I absolutely agree with you. Come July the counters will be reset and then we don't know when the HR profession will be open again. Had the NSW Stream 2 Invite not worked for me, i would have been in the same boat applying to NT at the earliest. 

As i was planning last year, my recommendation would be to get to Australia first. Once you are here there are always ways to figure out how the system works and make a move to a better location. And for all you know you may just end up getting a good job and settling in Darwin. 

My only recommendation is research, know where you are moving. A known enemy is better than an unknown friend.For example now we know that NT has a tendency to dole out more 489 visas, want at least 7 points in IELTS, and need to show at least 50 - 60k AUD as a proof.


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

All the best . . . 



jayant.giri said:


> I absolutely agree with you. Come July the counters will be reset and then we don't know when the HR profession will be open again. Had the NSW Stream 2 Invite not worked for me, i would have been in the same boat applying to NT at the earliest.
> 
> As i was planning last year, my recommendation would be to get to Australia first. Once you are here there are always ways to figure out how the system works and make a move to a better location. And for all you know you may just end up getting a good job and settling in Darwin.
> 
> My only recommendation is research, know where you are moving. A known enemy is better than an unknown friend.For example now we know that NT has a tendency to dole out more 489 visas, want at least 7 points in IELTS, and need to show at least 50 - 60k AUD as a proof.


----------



## jayant.giri (Apr 21, 2015)

Hey Fellas,

I was trying to observe the 190 trends for NT on myimmitracker.com. While i understand there haven't been many applications.. the visa processing currently is very fast. People have applied for the visa on 30th March 16 have already been processed and given direct grant. Even on other cases i see the grants happening in about 30 days.

So i guess the key will be to apply early.


----------



## RajatSharma1 (Jan 1, 2016)

Hi Everyone and especially those who are from India, 

I have a query regarding vetassess 223111: HUMAN RESOURCE ADVISER. I have MBA from Pune University in HR and I completed my MBA in 2007. Now, I am residing outside India. I want to get my education and experience assessed by vetassess but I see that my original Transcript and Convocation does not have apostille stamp from Indian Government. Will that be a problem? I am planning to upload the documents from Middle East and apply online to vetassess. Pls share your experience


----------



## sbsp (Mar 30, 2015)

RajatSharma1 said:


> Hi Everyone and especially those who are from India, I have a query regarding vetassess 223111: HUMAN RESOURCE ADVISER. I have MBA from Pune University in HR and I completed my MBA in 2007. Now, I am residing outside India. I want to get my education and experience assessed by vetassess but I see that my original Transcript and Convocation does not have apostille stamp from Indian Government. Will that be a problem? I am planning to upload the documents from Middle East and apply online to vetassess. Pls share your experience


Hi. Same case for us, study in India working in UAE, no issues with Vet regarding documents. Just get the transcripts and degree "true copy certified" (in our case was done by the Aus consulate in Dubai for free), no need for embassy or ministry affairs certifications...


----------



## RajatSharma1 (Jan 1, 2016)

Superb info. Thank you very much. I will head to Australian Consulate soon.  May I ask you one more question? Which IELTS? General or Academic??


----------



## kilo191 (Mar 9, 2016)

rajatsharma1 said:


> superb info. Thank you very much. I will head to australian consulate soon.  may i ask you one more question? Which ielts? General or academic??


general


----------



## RajatSharma1 (Jan 1, 2016)

General? Only general? I'm preparing for academic ielts. Also that I may want to do further education once I'm there, I'm interested in academic ielts. But, my first preference is to migrate there by obtaining PR, I want to be sure if DIPB accepts academic ielts or only need general ielts.


----------



## ashish26 (May 15, 2014)

*Thank you all*

Hi Everyone, 

I have been following this thread from the past 2 years and can confidently say that you guys, yes each one of you have given me valuable knowledge on every possible aspect for 223111 visa.

I have written my PTE yesterday for the first time and i have got teh score today of R:90, L:84,W:90,S:80- over all score 89

i am applying for the EOI for NSW with the help of my agent in Hyderabad, India.

My vet-asses has been cleared on July 2014( with only 1 year experience 0 points)- i have 2 more years experience till date which are not verified.

Current points with PTE score

*Age: 30 points
PTE: 20 points
Education : 15 points ( not sure if MBA is considered, calculated as bachelors)
State sponsorship: 5 points ( if applicable)*

Kindly reply with the possibility of my application being picked up or what else i need to do in order to do.Can you guys help me in understanding the list of documents i need to further process.

Any suggestion or advice is highly valuable and appreciated.

regards
Ashish


----------



## kilo191 (Mar 9, 2016)

RajatSharma1 said:


> General? Only general? I'm preparing for academic ielts. Also that I may want to do further education once I'm there, I'm interested in academic ielts. But, my first preference is to migrate there by obtaining PR, I want to be sure if DIPB accepts academic ielts or only need general ielts.


PR applications require IELTS General only, if you have other plans like higher education your requirements may vary ....... I'm not sure if they require or accept IELTS Academic for EOI?


----------



## RajatSharma1 (Jan 1, 2016)

kilo191 said:


> PR applications require IELTS General only, if you have other plans like higher education your requirements may vary ....... I'm not sure if they require or accept IELTS Academic for EOI?


I am reading different posts and I understand that EOI does not care whether it is IELTS General or Academic. However, I wanted to be pretty sure about it. I am interested in IELTS Academic and of course, the first condition is EOI should accept my test results.


----------



## RajatSharma1 (Jan 1, 2016)

*IELTS: Academic or General? -223111: HUMAN RESOURCE ADVISER*

Dear esteemed members of this forum, I am struggling to find an appropriate and correct answer to this question. I kindly seek your intervention and please do enlighten me.

I have a query regarding vetassess 223111: HUMAN RESOURCE ADVISER. I have MBA from Pune University in HR and I completed my MBA in 2007. Now, I am residing outside India. I want to get my education and experience assessed by vetassess and simultaneously want to create EOI.

That's why I am preparing for IELTS and I have mostly focused on Academic IELTS.

Now, I have a doubt if DIPB, Australia accepts Academic IELTS Score or do they need General IELTS? Or, it doesn't matter? 

Please help me as this is bothering me badly. I did all possible researches but could not find the definite answer. 

Regards,
Rajat


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Ashish, Fantastic scores.

Which centre in hyd did you give it? I am also planning to sit in Hyderabad. Any special tips, did you study like really hard or what's you suggestion?

Thanks
Giri


----------



## loveaussi (Apr 18, 2016)

It should be general IELTS for PR to my knowledge 

Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk


----------



## jayant.giri (Apr 21, 2015)

Hey Fellas,

Any takers for NT yet. 

Visa grant had completely slowed down for a while , but now i hear they are coming back on track. I know some of the cases from December and other cases as late as 17 March have been cleared (direct grants). Lets hope NSW should start getting in track soon. 

As i was doing my research i found out that you should upload your Form 1221 along with all other forms (Form 80, Exp. certificate etc etc.) if you are looking for a direct grant. So for all the people who have put in their visa papers, make sure Form 1221 is a part of that docket. If not, the CO may contact you and ask you for further documentation etc. which will in effect waste a few more weeks / months. 

I have spoken to my consultant but the lazy ****** is reluctant to update. I am chasing him like a bull with sharp horns. Lets see how this goes.


----------



## ashish26 (May 15, 2014)

Giri vishnu said:


> Ashish, Fantastic scores.
> 
> Which centre in hyd did you give it? I am also planning to sit in Hyderabad. Any special tips, did you study like really hard or what's you suggestion?
> 
> ...


Hi Vishnu, 

It was not that difficult, i prepared for like 3 days. Not boasting but i had prepared for ielts before so that really helped. The only difference between these 2 tests are 
1.writing on paper for Ielts and typing on Computers for pte.
2. Pte test center is no where in comparison to Ielts, everyone needs to scream
3. The major difference was summarize text and retell lecture

its easy to crack.. contact me if you need further details.


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks Ashish, which centre in Hyderabad did you choose and I hear folks mentioning about gold kit, did you try that?


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

I am not able to pm you, is it feasible for you to pm your personal id..


----------



## ashish26 (May 15, 2014)

Giri vishnu said:


> Thanks Ashish, which centre in Hyderabad did you choose and I hear folks mentioning about gold kit, did you try that?


Hi Giri, 

I wrote it from the Sr nagar storm center, the place is a mess and trust me its as big as an internet cafe in hyderabad.

I would not recommend you to buy the gold kit, but thats again your personal preference.

I have the notes,- including the book,5 practoce tests with answers and login ids of 2 free professional tests online.

I would have sent it online if it wasnt for the large size of the files.

regards
Ashish


----------



## ashish26 (May 15, 2014)

Giri vishnu said:


> I am not able to pm you, is it feasible for you to pm your personal id..


Hi Giri, 

I am unable to use the feature of PM cause of the forum rules, not sure if i am allowed to post my email/phone details here. Please let me know what to do 

You are still a junior member that has made less than 5 posts on the site. There are some restrictions placed on new member accounts such not being able to post links, not having a profile page, not being able to use the Private Messaging facility. After you have made 5 posts we will look at upgrading your account to an Active Member status when all the restrictions will be lifted.


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Jayant- Need your help here, does the forum rule restrict email sharing?


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Ashish- I see in your profile, 4 posts are already there, make it to 5-6 to send/ receive pm..


----------



## ashish26 (May 15, 2014)

Giri vishnu said:


> Ashish- I see in your profile, 4 posts are already there, make it to 5-6 to send/ receive pm..


cool, will replt to couple of old posts


----------



## aarti0111 (Mar 30, 2015)

Hi Ashish...congratulations for the wonderful score..the pte book which we refer has only 3 practice tests..do u have any other book or any other online material is there...i am planning to write my pte exam on Friday so it would be great if you can suggest something.


----------



## jayant.giri (Apr 21, 2015)

aarti0111 said:


> Hi Ashish...congratulations for the wonderful score..the pte book which we refer has only 3 practice tests..do u have any other book or any other online material is there...i am planning to write my pte exam on Friday so it would be great if you can suggest something.


Hi Aarti.

You may find this link useful. I was planning to give my PTE to enhance my scores further but then NSW happened. This was a link shared by one of our friends aj_ferns

https://drive.google.com/folderview?...U0&usp=sharing


----------



## ashish26 (May 15, 2014)

aarti0111 said:


> Hi Ashish...congratulations for the wonderful score..the pte book which we refer has only 3 practice tests..do u have any other book or any other online material is there...i am planning to write my pte exam on Friday so it would be great if you can suggest something.


Hi Aarti, 

I have login id and password for 2 online mock tests with immediate results of score. These tests are for 3 hours each, please PM me if possible and i can share them with you.

I guess i cant ping you as i am a new member here


----------



## sbsp (Mar 30, 2015)

RajatSharma1 said:


> General? Only general? I'm preparing for academic ielts. Also that I may want to do further education once I'm there, I'm interested in academic ielts. But, my first preference is to migrate there by obtaining PR, I want to be sure if DIPB accepts academic ielts or only need general ielts.


Hi. Just to give you a tip, if you r doing IELTS for the points for ur application then i suggest you do PTE-A instead, much easier and appointments can be gotten in like 3 days in Dubai, result usually comes out the very next day. My brother in law studied for 3 days and got 84 in reading and 90 in the rest, 20 points for migration, while my partner did IELTS and you can see the results below... PM me if you want further details.


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi Jayant- Apparently this link is not opening...


----------



## aarti0111 (Mar 30, 2015)

Yes Jayant this link is not opening..some bad request error is coming.


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Ashish- sent you a PM at last...)


----------



## jayant.giri (Apr 21, 2015)

Giri vishnu said:


> Hi Jayant- Apparently this link is not opening...


Sorry guys. The person who was hosting it may have taken it down. Lemme see if i can post the content anywhere else.


----------



## ashish26 (May 15, 2014)

Giri vishnu said:


> Ashish- sent you a PM at last...)


Thanks man replied with the details 

all the best and let me know if you need any further info


----------



## jayant.giri (Apr 21, 2015)

jayant.giri said:


> Sorry guys. The person who was hosting it may have taken it down. Lemme see if i can post the content anywhere else.


Here you go fellas. This should work.

http://tinyurl.com/j5v9u2t

Luckily i had copied the entire content of the PTE A guide to my google drive.



-------------------------------------------------------------------------
If you think i have been able to help you, please press the Thanks! button.


----------



## Anil Kaura (Apr 30, 2016)

*HR Advisor*

Hi I’ve submitted my EOI application sub class 190 for NSW under stream 2 on 10th April 2016 and waiting for the invitation.


----------



## jayant.giri (Apr 21, 2015)

Anil Kaura said:


> Hi I’ve submitted my EOI application sub class 190 for NSW under stream 2 on 10th April 2016 and waiting for the invitation.


Hi Anil,

Whats your point break down?


----------



## Anil Kaura (Apr 30, 2016)

jayant.giri said:


> Hi Anil,
> 
> Whats your point break down?


PTE - R: 72, L: 65, S: 89 W: 66

Total 65 Pts: Age 30 + Lang 10 + Edu 15 + Exp + SSP 5.


----------



## jayant.giri (Apr 21, 2015)

Anil Kaura said:


> PTE - R: 72, L: 65, S: 89 W: 66
> 
> Total 65 Pts: Age 30 + Lang 10 + Edu 15 + Exp + SSP 5.


Even with 70 points it took me about 4 - 5 months to get a visa invite... unfortunately some of our friends here in HR are still due to get their visa invites with 70 points EOI.... so have patience. Try and better your PTE if you can for a 20 point score. That will definitely help your application.

Have you thought about applying for NT? Go through some of the previous pages, much has been discussed on the same.


----------



## Anil Kaura (Apr 30, 2016)

jayant.giri said:


> Even with 70 points it took me about 4 - 5 months to get a visa invite... unfortunately some of our friends here in HR are still due to get their visa invites with 70 points EOI.... so have patience. Try and better your PTE if you can for a 20 point score. That will definitely help your application.
> 
> Have you thought about applying for NT? Go through some of the previous pages, much has been discussed on the same.


Hi Jayant,

I have told my agent that I am in no hurry to move to Australia as I am going back to Qatar to start my work. I have previously worked in Dubai and Qatar as HR Manager. Also, I can still obtain 5 points for work experience but honestly I would take chance with 65 points and ask my agent to do something after a year.


----------



## navjotarora89 (Nov 1, 2015)

RajatSharma1 said:


> Dear esteemed members of this forum, I am struggling to find an appropriate and correct answer to this question. I kindly seek your intervention and please do enlighten me.
> 
> I have a query regarding vetassess 223111: HUMAN RESOURCE ADVISER. I have MBA from Pune University in HR and I completed my MBA in 2007. Now, I am residing outside India. I want to get my education and experience assessed by vetassess and simultaneously want to create EOI.
> 
> ...


Hi there,

To get a PR -190, Either PTE ACADEMIC OR IELTS GENERAL IS REQ. Since you have been preparing for IELTS ACADEMIC for a long time, hence IELTS GENERAL should be a cake walk for you. All the best.


----------



## navjotarora89 (Nov 1, 2015)

Hi people,

Would NSW automatically pick my application, if in my EOI I have mentioned 'ANY STATE' rather than specifically mentioning 'NSW'......Has it happened to anyone? Please Advice, what is the best way to proceed, 'ANY STATE' (that may get me opportunities from other states too) or directly 'NSW'? Your help will be highly appreciated. THANKS.


----------



## jayant.giri (Apr 21, 2015)

*Visa Approved : Direct Grant*

Hi Fellas,

I am happy to report that today i got my Direct Grant for the NSW Stream 2 Visa. It has taken a total of 35 days post filing the visa process. (Please refer to my timelines; i have updated the same for your references)


Cheers


----------



## arbed (Feb 11, 2015)

Wow!! Congrats! That's awesome news! Youre finally there!


----------



## jayant.giri (Apr 21, 2015)

arbed said:


> Wow!! Congrats! That's awesome news! Youre finally there!


Yup... It feels like I have just figured the da Vinci code. Now will start the planning to shift to Aus and start the job hunt. This was just round one :boxing:


----------



## arbed (Feb 11, 2015)

jayant.giri said:


> Yup... It feels like I have just figured the da Vinci code. Now will start the planning to shift to Aus and start the job hunt. This was just round one :boxing:


Happy for you!


----------



## indossie (Jul 25, 2014)

jayant.giri said:


> Hi Fellas,
> 
> I am happy to report that today i got my Direct Grant for the NSW Stream 2 Visa. It has taken a total of 35 days post filing the visa process. (Please refer to my timelines; i have updated the same for your references)
> 
> ...



Congrats Jayant....lane:


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Congrats Jayant !

Some good news come late but they do come.. Hope to catch up some day in Australia, keep yourself alive here !


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

I soooooooo much hate my vendor Y- Axis, their SLA is a day to reply on Emails; Really, ..had they been working as HR's, with this lame attitude, atleast I would have removed them from my Team.

Ghosh, I dont know what bit me that I went to them and now I am stuck like a fish in their net..They have no knowledge whatsoever !! Guys all of you who are in the same boat like me, my humble request is to keep sharing information via this forum and help each other, our money our struggle !!


----------



## jayant.giri (Apr 21, 2015)

Giri vishnu said:


> I soooooooo much hate my vendor Y- Axis, their SLA is a day to reply on Emails; Really, ..had they been working as HR's, with this lame attitude, atleast I would have removed them from my Team.
> 
> Ghosh, I dont know what bit me that I went to them and now I am stuck like a fish in their net..They have no knowledge whatsoever !! Guys all of you who are in the same boat like me, my humble request is to keep sharing information via this forum and help each other, our money our struggle !!


Hi Giri,

Even my process, and process of another friend before me for Australia has been handled by Y Axis. I agree they are the laziest assess when it comes to answering queries or replying back.... but as i see they get the job done.

Do you have a MARA Agent assigned or are you getting it processed from the India process experts? Also, who is your local contact point. I observed that my MARA agent takes more leaves than i have taken in last 3 years... he he he. 

What i suggest and what usually works is; ask your contact person what is the escalation matrix as your are not happy with the service. And email the same across i.e. to say document it in an email, with list of issues that you have. That has usually worked for me.


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi Jayant,

MARA Agent or not- I am not sure. I am in Hyderabad currently ( but from delhi, my job pulled me here) so local point is some agent who is based in Hyd branch.

I have escalated to their manager- his cute reply is, " we are there to help you'..


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

So you say MARA is better or Indian?


----------



## Anil Kaura (Apr 30, 2016)

jayant.giri said:


> Hi Fellas,
> 
> I am happy to report that today i got my Direct Grant for the NSW Stream 2 Visa. It has taken a total of 35 days post filing the visa process. (Please refer to my timelines; i have updated the same for your references)
> 
> ...


Congrats!


----------



## jayant.giri (Apr 21, 2015)

Giri vishnu said:


> So you say MARA is better or Indian?


In case of a MARA Agent, it ensure that your documentation is looked at by a lawyer in Australia who is a professional in handling such cases.

However everything said and done, each case has its own merits and therefore neither the local coordinator nor the MARA Agent can do much to the merit of the case. They just try and present the best case under the circumstances or advice you on steps to take to strengthen your case.


----------



## aarti0111 (Mar 30, 2015)

Giri vishnu said:


> I soooooooo much hate my vendor Y- Axis, their SLA is a day to reply on Emails; Really, ..had they been working as HR's, with this lame attitude, atleast I would have removed them from my Team.
> 
> Ghosh, I dont know what bit me that I went to them and now I am stuck like a fish in their net..They have no knowledge whatsoever !! Guys all of you who are in the same boat like me, my humble request is to keep sharing information via this forum and help each other, our money our struggle !!


Same here Giri...got stuck with these stupid Y Axis people who don't bother to share any proper information rather I have to call the person and inform him about the latest buzz then he will take time to send some email...who is your process agent?i guess all of them are same..they have changed my process agent 4 times and every time i have to deal with a new person. Pathetic team they have !!


----------



## aarti0111 (Mar 30, 2015)

jayant.giri said:


> Hi Fellas,
> 
> I am happy to report that today i got my Direct Grant for the NSW Stream 2 Visa. It has taken a total of 35 days post filing the visa process. (Please refer to my timelines; i have updated the same for your references)
> 
> ...


Many congratulations Jayant..great news...keep in touch here !!


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Same here Aarthi, mine is also changed 4 times and last year because of the foolishness of one guy we were late just for 4 days, I am still paying for those 4 days.

Now I dont leave them, I keep eating their brain; but that is true that we have to pass information to them, they have no info..like I eat my breakfast daily, I check this forum to get updates so I can wake my cutie pies from Y-Axis and kick them to work..This time I have got the most slow lady in the world- Geetha from them, *<SNIP> Rule 6, please post in English only. kaju/moderator*


----------



## navjotarora89 (Nov 1, 2015)

Giri vishnu said:


> Same here Aarthi, mine is also changed 4 times and last year because of the foolishness of one guy we were late just for 4 days, I am still paying for those 4 days.
> 
> Now I dont leave them, I keep eating their brain; but that is true that we have to pass information to them, they have no info..like I eat my breakfast daily, I check this forum to get updates so I can wake my cutie pies from Y-Axis and kick them to work..This time I have got the most slow lady in the world- Geetha from them, *<SNIP>*


I JUST LOVE WHEN YOU SAID "I WAKE MY CUTIE PIES FROM Y AXIS"...hahah bruv...you have a great sense of sarcasm....You ll rock once u ve become Aussie


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Ya Navjot..Hope to see that happening soon...Have Faith in God..he shall help us all !!


----------



## aarti0111 (Mar 30, 2015)

Giri vishnu said:


> Ya Navjot..Hope to see that happening soon...Have Faith in God..he shall help us all !!


Hey Vishnu, did u got an invite or sailing in the same boat like us ? don't know when the day will come ..


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Sure Kaju..My bad !!


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Hey Aarthi, so I am planning to sit for PTE and trust me with the job and stuff at home, not getting enough time to study.. I am in the same boat; only some miracle can save me...)


----------



## kilo191 (Mar 9, 2016)

jayant.giri said:


> Hi Fellas,
> 
> I am happy to report that today i got my Direct Grant for the NSW Stream 2 Visa. It has taken a total of 35 days post filing the visa process. (Please refer to my timelines; i have updated the same for your references)
> 
> ...


Congratulations, I received a mail yesterday asking for Form 80 for myself and mrs. I believe I'll be able to follow you close-by.


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi Kilo- (75 + 5 (NSW Sponsor) = 80), this you had mentioned in your earlier post.

What is NSW sponsor?


----------



## jesse1 (Jul 29, 2014)

hi, with state nomination I get 65 points, can I apply for nsw stream 2


----------



## jesse1 (Jul 29, 2014)

Did any one get NT Nomination recently


----------



## Anil Kaura (Apr 30, 2016)

jesse1 said:


> Did any one get NT Nomination recently


Hi Jesse,

I am planning to apply EOI for NT. I also got 65 points and I have already applied for NSW stream 2.


----------



## jesse1 (Jul 29, 2014)

thanks Anil, can you please share the link or info. to apply for nsw s2, please


----------



## Anil Kaura (Apr 30, 2016)

jesse1 said:


> thanks Anil, can you please share the link or info. to apply for nsw s2, please


Yaar my agent did this. It's through skillselect.


----------



## jesse1 (Jul 29, 2014)

alrighty thanks,


----------



## jesse1 (Jul 29, 2014)

All members, do we have any success story from NT.


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi Jesse, what is state nomination here which you mentioned in your above post?


----------



## ashish26 (May 15, 2014)

hi giri, 

can you help me with medical tests, how and what to take.

regards

ashish


Giri vishnu said:


> Hi Kilo- (75 + 5 (NSW Sponsor) = 80), this you had mentioned in your earlier post.
> 
> What is NSW sponsor?


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi Ashish, I shall give you the details of the hospital in Himayath Nagar..


----------



## ashish26 (May 15, 2014)

*NSW pick up*

Hi Folks, 

My mara agent has told me that the pick up for EOI happens every 2 weeks the last one being on 11/05/2016. I am not sure how this works. I have applied for EOI on 26th April 2016. However not sure of what time it takes and what needs to be done next.

so far have 65 + 5 SS

any help would be highly appreciated


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Ashish- Any other Test centre you know in Hyderabad?


----------



## Sukhi Sandhu (May 12, 2016)

Hi guys.. I need help..

I am planning to apply NT nomination.. I havnt started the process yet,, not even the vetassess as of now.

Someone told me that this category(223111) is going to get closed very soon, so by the time I get my vetassess done.. this will be gone..

so I am a little confused.. is this category in Northern Territories gonna stay for like atleast 6 months??

I do not trust the agents.. I would be glad if you guys can help me out here..


----------



## indossie (Jul 25, 2014)

Sukhi Sandhu said:


> Hi guys.. I need help..
> 
> I am planning to apply NT nomination.. I havnt started the process yet,, not even the vetassess as of now.
> 
> ...


Sandhu, its difficult to say if the occupation will stay or be closed in six months time. Actually, it was closed around last June & reopened this April. If you are really serious about migrating to Australia & money is not a criteria, then NT is the only option left for you as this is the only state that offers nomination in this occupation. On the other hand you can get sponsorship from NSW provided you have high points, say 75 or over. 

Also do you have IELTS/PTE scores handy? If not, these tests might take some time as well. Just consider all the factors & take a call.

Cheers!!


----------



## Sukhi Sandhu (May 12, 2016)

Thank u for prompt reply... I do have IELTS score ready... How do I calculate the scores and where will i find the info about NSW.. Also is it necessary to have a blood relation in NSW to get a sponsorship


----------



## indossie (Jul 25, 2014)

Sukhi Sandhu said:


> Thank u for prompt reply... I do have IELTS score ready... How do I calculate the scores and where will i find the info about NSW.. Also is it necessary to have a blood relation in NSW to get a sponsorship


Sukhi,
If you have a score of 50 (you can apply for subclass 489), 55 points or above (subclass 190) and 60 or above you can apply for subclass 189, but unfortunately HR Advisers cannot apply for 189 subclass as it is not in the Skilled occupation list.

About points calculations, there are many websites which lets you calculate your points. You can find them with a simple google search. 


You do not need any blood relatives to be sponsored by NSW. There is a discussion about NSW stream 2 sponsorship. Please check the below links.

NSW Stream 2
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ia/847994-nsw-nomination-stream-2-option.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ing-australia/1022473-223111-nsw-stream2.html

Cheers!!


----------



## Sukhi Sandhu (May 12, 2016)

indossie said:


> Sukhi,
> If you have a score of 50 (you can apply for subclass 489), 55 points or above (subclass 190) and 60 or above you can apply for subclass 189, but unfortunately HR Advisers cannot apply for 189 subclass as it is not in the Skilled occupation list.
> 
> About points calculations, there are many websites which lets you calculate your points. You can find them with a simple google search.
> ...




Thank you soooo much 
you have been a great help...


----------



## Saravanan Veeraraju (May 13, 2016)

*Skill Assement - HR Advisor 223111*

Hi,
I am V.Saravanan,
I have completed my IELTS and in the process of initiating the SKILL ASSESSMENT for the HR Advisor 223111 CSOL job code.

I have planned to initiate Skill assessment process myself,
i would require your valuable guidance to initiate the process.
Can anyone pls. help me with the process flow, document list, experience or Reference letter format.

kindly support friends

Regards
Saravanan.V


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi Indossie, 55 points or above (subclass 190)- You are mentioning in which state can we apply?


----------



## indossie (Jul 25, 2014)

Giri vishnu said:


> Hi Indossie, 55 points or above (subclass 190)- You are mentioning in which state can we apply?


I meant to say if you have 55 points (age, language, education, work experience, etc.) & state will give you 5 points (state nomination). So in total 60 points makes you eligible to apply for any state nomination. But your occupation should be in respective states list to get successful nomination from them.


----------



## navjotarora89 (Nov 1, 2015)

Saravanan Veeraraju said:


> Hi,
> I am V.Saravanan,
> I have completed my IELTS and in the process of initiating the SKILL ASSESSMENT for the HR Advisor 223111 CSOL job code.
> 
> ...


Hi there,

Some of the dox required for VETASSESS are - your bachelors and Masters degree. Job offer letter, resignation letter - both designed in a specific format as mentioned in VETASSESS norms, payslips of every quarter and any tax documents related to the salary earned, bank statement to prove your employment and pay,reference email address and ph nos of all your employers.

There might be a few more. Please email VETASSESS and they will be the best people to guide you.


----------



## Yogeshd (Aug 4, 2013)

Hi All,

Has anyone got invitation from NT?


----------



## Anil Kaura (Apr 30, 2016)

Yogeshd said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Has anyone got invitation from NT?


Hi Yoges,

I have applied for NT and waiting for the invitation.

Regards,
Anil


----------



## indossie (Jul 25, 2014)

Anil Kaura said:


> Hi Yoges,
> 
> I have applied for NT and waiting for the invitation.
> 
> ...


Hi Anil,

How long has it been since you applied for NT nomination? BTW was it for subclass 190 or 489 visa?

Thx,


----------



## Anil Kaura (Apr 30, 2016)

indossie said:


> Hi Anil,
> 
> How long has it been since you applied for NT nomination? BTW was it for subclass 190 or 489 visa?
> 
> Thx,


I have applied 3 days ago. NT under subclass 190. Last month I have applied for NSW under stream 2 subclass 190. I have also applied ENS 186.


----------



## jayant.giri (Apr 21, 2015)

Hey Fellas,

Just wanted to update that currently i am in the process of getting my act together. Have left my job, am in process to applying for my PF withdrawal etc. I plan to reach Melbourne by about 16th June. Will enjoy the hospitality of my friends for about a week before heading to Sydney. Since the financial year starts from the month of July, didn't make sense to reach the Aussie shores before that. New positions /job openings will start coming up only by then. This will give me about a week to settle down in Sydney before the rat race for finding a job starts.

Any other HR professionals hitting the shores about the same time, hook me up. We can facilitate each other in networking, job search and apartment hunting etc.

Good luck to all who are in the process of applying. I hope to you see you all there soon.


----------



## Yogeshd (Aug 4, 2013)

Hi Anil,

I have applied in April and still waiting ...


----------



## navjotarora89 (Nov 1, 2015)

Hello Peeps,

I have got 2 doubts- 

1. I got positive assessment from VETASESS on June, 2015. For how long, is this report valid?

2. If I apply for NT, chances are, that I will end up getting 489 visa instead of 190. If I accept 489 invitation and later on (maybe after 1 year) apply for PR - 190. Will I have to get my VETASSESS done all over again? Secondly, is it even possible to apply for 190 visa if you already have 489 visa?


----------



## sspt101 (Nov 18, 2014)

Hi Yogesh d

When did you received mail from NT that a case officer has been allocated and what was the timelines given to you I.e. in much time frame they will give you a decision.




Yogeshd said:


> Hi Anil,
> 
> I have applied in April and still waiting ...


----------



## Yogeshd (Aug 4, 2013)

Hi SSPT101,

I have got confirmation email on 6th day after applying to state and as per their confirmation email they have given me approximately 10 weeks of time. It's been 3 weeks now they have not responded till now. 

what about you ?




sspt101 said:


> Hi Yogesh d
> 
> When did you received mail from NT that a case officer has been allocated and what was the timelines given to you I.e. in much time frame they will give you a decision.


----------



## Abegail (Feb 1, 2016)

hello everyone!

I have lodge my EOI last May 17, 2016 for subclass 190. Still waiting for update, but I have heard no state is sponsoring for HR Adviser lately, Is this true? However, in July some states will open.


----------



## sspt101 (Nov 18, 2014)

Hope to see your positive result soon.
Are you having a job Offer or any close relative In NT.



Yogeshd said:


> Hi SSPT101,
> 
> I have got confirmation email on 6th day after applying to state and as per their confirmation email they have given me approximately 10 weeks of time. It's been 3 weeks now they have not responded till now.
> 
> what about you ?


----------



## navjotarora89 (Nov 1, 2015)

Hello Peeps,

I have got 2 doubts-

1. I got positive assessment from VETASESS on June, 2015. For how long, is this report valid?

2. If I apply for NT, chances are, that I will end up getting 489 visa instead of 190. If I accept 489 invitation and later on (maybe after 1 year) apply for PR - 190. Will I have to get my VETASSESS done all over again? Secondly, is it even possible to apply for 190 visa if you already have 489 visa?


----------



## Yogeshd (Aug 4, 2013)

sspt101 said:


> Hope to see your positive result soon.
> Are you having a job Offer or any close relative In NT.


No i don't have any Job offer letter & close relative in NT.


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Guys, I read in this thread sometime back that PTE slots are immediately available, however it was not the case in Hyderabad atleast. I got a slot after 20 days..I am passing this information to help save your time..


----------



## jaitra (May 5, 2016)

*Hello*

Hi,

I am long time Australia aspirant with a MBA HR and more than 13+ years experience in HR in large MNCs. Currently I'm in a HR leadership role in an MNC with about INR 35 Lakhs salary per annum.

Are there job opportunities in Australia for my experience equivalent? 

How easy or difficult it to get a job ?

Any suggestions from experience will be helpful.

Thanks
Jaitra


----------



## navjotarora89 (Nov 1, 2015)

jaitra said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am long time Australia aspirant with a MBA HR and more than 13+ years experience in HR in large MNCs. Currently I'm in a HR leadership role in an MNC with about INR 35 Lakhs salary per annum.
> 
> ...


Hi Jaitra............I have studied Masters in HR from London and have an exp of around 6 years.....If I get half the package you are drawing, I will quit my plan of moving to Aus.

TO ANSWER YOUR QUESTION-

1. Having lived in London for 2 years, I have realized that getting a job in India is way easier than in nations abroad, may it be any nation. They prefer local people over others, which is quite fair in a away.

2. My friend lives in Aus and has studied architecture, it has been extremely hard for him to get a proper paying job.

3. Always move to a big town, people keep saying its expensive to live there , which is true but they end up getting you a better job sooner compared to small towns and suburbs.

4. Avg HR Salary for HR is around AUD 75,000 which is a far fetched dream to achieve as ll they need is not a mere experience but "Aussie Expeience" which comes after spending a lot of years and moreover 75,000 AUD anyways equates to your current package in INR.

I dont know if I have been helpful to you


----------



## Jeanie (Dec 8, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

Has Vetassess recently changed its procedure for Assessment ?

I am from India & I wish to apply for the same.

My consultant is saying :-
1.	There is no need for official transcripts from University. Scans of Marksheets will suffice..!
2.	There is no need to Notarize/Attest/Self Attest any documents whatsoever..!
3.	Salary Slips are OK, to keep Form 16's handy (in case desired by Vetassess) and also there is no need for Bank Statement showing Credit of Salary.
4.	Other documents he has asked for are :-
a.	Photograph
b.	Passport Scan
c.	Reference Letter
d.	CV
e.	Appointment Letter
f.	Filled Up SRG1 Form

Pl let me know if I am missing something.

Thanks


----------



## rangshah (Apr 11, 2016)

jaitra said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am long time Australia aspirant with a MBA HR and more than 13+ years experience in HR in large MNCs. Currently I'm in a HR leadership role in an MNC with about INR 35 Lakhs salary per annum.
> 
> ...


Hi Jaitra,

Navjot Arora has given a very interesting answer. In most ways, he is correct. HR professionals do have to face some issues in Australia in finding a job. However, a lot of it also depends on luck and your timing.

At the same time, I know that there is good scope for HR professionals in Australia. Considering that you are in a leadership position, I would suggest you try for HR Manager profession (ANZSCO Code: 132311). 

The assessment for being considered for this position is much tougher to get through. But if you do get positive assessment from Australian Institute of Management (AIM), you can rest assured of a fast visa. If you are interested in knowing which states are presently sponsoring for this code, just visit www dot anzscosearch dot com and search for the code there. 

It is presently open in NT, SA, VIC, and WA. 

Do give it a shot if you are really keen on moving to Oz.

Regards,

Gaurang


----------



## indossie (Jul 25, 2014)

jaitra said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am long time Australia aspirant with a MBA HR and more than 13+ years experience in HR in large MNCs. Currently I'm in a HR leadership role in an MNC with about INR 35 Lakhs salary per annum.
> 
> ...



Hi Jaitra,

I have studied MBA & lived in Australia for over three years and based on my experience, I think its not easy. Firstly, the local experience is much needed in this profession as we need to know local labor legislation (Fair work Australia). Secondly, even though if you manage to get a job in higher position with high salary, you will end up paying high taxes. After taxes, I am not sure if you can save as much as in India. 

However, if money is not your criteria & looking for a better lifestyle, a big thumbs up. Go ahead. I miss that lifestyle, outdoor activities, friends, the beaches, etc. so I'm applying.

Hope this helps!


----------



## indossie (Jul 25, 2014)

Jeanie said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Has Vetassess recently changed its procedure for Assessment ?
> 
> ...


Hi Jeanie,

1. If you are uploading your educational certificates, color scans will do. (No need of official transcripts or notarizing at this moment). However, to avoid any delays it is advisable to have notary done .

2. Salary slips are okay, but it would be better to have form 16, appointment/offer letter, promotion/increment letter, bank statements showing salary credited to your account to avoid investigations/delays in processing your case. If you have these handy, there is no harm in uploading them.

3. Make sure the reference letter details your roles & responsibilities clearly that match your nominated occupation.

Rest everything seems fine for me. Good luck


----------



## Jeanie (Dec 8, 2015)

indossie said:


> Hi Jeanie,
> 
> 1. If you are uploading your educational certificates, color scans will do. (No need of official transcripts or notarizing at this moment). However, to avoid any delays it is advisable to have notary done .
> 
> ...


Thanks Indossie for the quick and detailed response..!

One more query:

My reporting Manager, who i was reporting into has retired a few months back in Jan.
I have asked him to issue me a reference letter, as i do not wish to invite raised eyebrows from the company / present boss.

Will this be a valid letter as t will be dated January' 16, or do i need to get a fresh letter?

I am in continuous employment with the same company, since 2K9, He was my boss from 2012-16.

Thanks..!


----------



## indossie (Jul 25, 2014)

Jeanie said:


> Thanks Indossie for the quick and detailed response..!
> 
> One more query:
> 
> ...


I cannot really say about a letter from January, but I have heard from a friend that reference letters that are older than six months are not considered & they might ask you to get a fresh one. If you are lucky, you might get through with the old one, but that is my opinion. Check from the experts from this forum as I may be wrong.


Even if the immigration don't ask the fresh letter, what if they call your office & your present boss will be shocked to hear about this development of yours. How will you deal with it? What if he do not respond positively to the call, imagine the outcome. If your present boss is accommodating/welcoming person, it would be a better idea to tell him your plans & get a fresh reference letter.

Just my opinion, I'm not an expert. Please check with experts.


----------



## jesse1 (Jul 29, 2014)

Hi there,

Please let me know how much liquid cash fund is required for three persons

Thanks in advance.


----------



## indossie (Jul 25, 2014)

jesse1 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Please let me know how much liquid cash fund is required for three persons
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hi,

I do not know about other states, but for Northern Territory, you are required to show net assets equivalent to 60,000 AUD for three persons.

Applicant+Spouse+Child=60,000 AUD.

I don't think that funds has to be in liquid cash. I assume assets such as house/land/plot equivalent to that amount would suffice.

Please refer to the link below for further details.
Skilled Regional Nominated (Provisional) (Subclass 489) visa & Skilled Nominated (Subclass 190) visa - Australia's Northern Territory.


----------



## navjotarora89 (Nov 1, 2015)

Hello Everyone,

I have a QUERY-

Its been 1 year now, since I filed my EOI and cleared VETASSESS. I gain 75 points (including SS Points) as of May 2 , 2016. Accordingly, I have updated my EOI on May 2, 2016.

I can see that NO OTHER STATE apart from NT is nominating HR Advisors but when I spoke to them, they said that if I am ever selected to be nominated by them , they would offer me 489 work visa instead of 190 PR visa, because I do not have a job or any close ties in NT.

So, my question to all of you is -

Should I wait for NSW, are there any chances that they might sponsor me as they have around 4,000 seats to fill, out of which approximately 3300 seats were filled by the end of April, 2016. The remaining seats are to be filled by applicants in their priority state - occupation list and high scoring candidates in CSOL combined, or should I apply for NT and get 489 visa. I am worried if I will get a job on reaching there or will remain unemployed for months in a row?

I would be extremely glad if all of you can pour in your suggestions or advice.

Thanks.


----------



## aarthi.kasi (Jul 30, 2011)

*Can I reapply to NT?*

Hi ,
I would be happy to hear any feedback/comments on the below query please.

I had applied to NT earlier in 2014 for HR Adviser role with 6 years experience . I had received Positive from Vetasses , had the required score for IELTS and overall qualified with the points needed to apply. Yet, I got rejected by NT with the below note. Does anyone have an idea if I can reapply, since I have two more years of experience added now? ( Note: two more years of experience in the same role though). Or it means once rejected there is no option of reapplying?

*Response from NT*

The General Skilled Migration Program is designed to provide Australian employers with a skilled, job ready work force. The many changes that were made to the national and state specific scheme requirements recently for a number of occupations are focused on improving the employment outcome for people who come to Australia as skilled independent and sponsored migrants. 



Due to an influx of applications with certain occupations, this Department undertakes extensive employment market research and consults with Northern Territory employers in the relevant industry in the assessment process. This is designed to determine the employment prospects of the various applicants for sponsorship and to ensure that those applicants who are sponsored meet the Northern Territory employers' needs.



Consultations with the relevant industry in the Northern Territory indicated that employers are seeking professionals who have specific skills set and experience that would make him/her employable in the Northern Territory. 

Your client’s skills and experience related to your nominated occupation Human Resource Adviser 223111 are not in line with NT employer’s needs.



Therefore, your client’s application has not been certified and is now closed. 



The Case Officer’s decision is final and no further correspondence will be carried out related to this application.


----------



## Jeanie (Dec 8, 2015)

indossie said:


> I cannot really say about a letter from January, but I have heard from a friend that reference letters that are older than six months are not considered & they might ask you to get a fresh one. If you are lucky, you might get through with the old one, but that is my opinion. Check from the experts from this forum as I may be wrong.
> 
> 
> Even if the immigration don't ask the fresh letter, what if they call your office & your present boss will be shocked to hear about this development of yours. How will you deal with it? What if he do not respond positively to the call, imagine the outcome. If your present boss is accommodating/welcoming person, it would be a better idea to tell him your plans & get a fresh reference letter.
> ...


Thanks for the informative response. Will definitely keep this in mind..!


----------



## Jeanie (Dec 8, 2015)

Hi,

I also wish to claim Spouse Points.. !
Does my Husband also have to get the assessment done..?
What are the stipulations to claim Spouse Points.. ?
He has shifted multiple jobs..!


Thanks ..!


----------



## jesse1 (Jul 29, 2014)

Hi, in May'14 I've also got the same reply from, if you get to know about replying pls. let me know.
thanks,


----------



## navjotarora89 (Nov 1, 2015)

Hello Everyone,

I have a QUERY-

Its been 1 year now, since I filed my EOI and cleared VETASSESS. I gain 75 points (including SS Points) as of May 2 , 2016. Accordingly, I have updated my EOI on May 2, 2016.

I can see that NO OTHER STATE apart from NT is nominating HR Advisors but when I spoke to them, they said that if I am ever selected to be nominated by them , they would offer me 489 work visa instead of 190 PR visa, because I do not have a job or any close ties in NT.

So, my question to all of you is -

Should I wait for NSW, are there any chances that they might sponsor me as they have around 4,000 seats to fill, out of which approximately 3300 seats were filled by the end of April, 2016. The remaining seats are to be filled by applicants in their priority state - occupation list and high scoring candidates in CSOL combined, or should I apply for NT and get 489 visa. I am worried if I will get a job on reaching there or will remain unemployed for months in a row?

I would be extremely glad if all of you can pour in your suggestions or advice.

Thanks.


----------



## ashish26 (May 15, 2014)

Jeanie said:


> Hi,
> 
> I also wish to claim Spouse Points.. !
> Does my Husband also have to get the assessment done..?
> ...


Hi jeanie, 

I am not sure of this but my agent informed me that to claim spouse points, English language criteria is to be met.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Jeanie said:


> Hi,
> 
> I also wish to claim Spouse Points.. !
> Does my Husband also have to get the assessment done..?
> ...


DIBP includes this information on their website. When you refer to the Points Test tab on any points-related visa, the Partner Skills points criteria is listed under Other Factors:

"Partner skills
You can receive five points if, when you are invited to apply for this visa, your partner provides evidence that they:

were under 50 years of age
had at least competent English
had nominated an occupation on the same skilled occupation list as your nominated occupation
had been assessed by the relevant assessing authority as having suitable skills for the nominated occupation."


----------



## jesse1 (Jul 29, 2014)

Hi anyone, any update for Northern territory? have anyone got invitation from them?


----------



## sobtisonam (Jun 19, 2016)

*Vetassess*

Hi Everyone - I am new to the process and have the following queries:

1. I had applied for my VETASSESS assessment on 19th April, but have not heard from them so far. Is this as per normal / average time taken for profile assessment?
2. Are HR Adviser 223111 profile still being picked by NSW - My score is 75 without state nomination
Age - 30, Exp - 10, Qual - 15, IELTS - 20 (>=8 in all bands). Where can I access information regarding the quota being offered by NSW and how many are full as of now. 
3. My first priority is NSW as my husband is studying there. Should I select only NSW in my choice in the EOI?

The posts in the forum are really helpful. Would like to acknowledge everyone who has contributed. 

--
Thanks
Sonam


----------



## sobtisonam (Jun 19, 2016)

*Waiting VETASSESS Assessment*

Hi Everyone - I am new to the process and have the following queries:

1. I had applied for my VETASSESS assessment on 19th April, but have not heard from them so far. Is this as per normal / average time taken for profile assessment?
2. Are HR Adviser 223111 profile still being picked by NSW - My score is 75 without state nomination
Age - 30, Exp - 10, Qual - 15, IELTS - 20 (>=8 in all bands). Where can I access information regarding the quota being offered by NSW and how many are full as of now. 
3. My first priority is NSW as my husband is studying there. Should I select only NSW in my choice in the EOI?

The posts in the forum are really helpful. Would like to acknowledge everyone who has contributed. 

--
Thanks
Sonam


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Guys, per my agent, SA list is out and HR advisor 223111 is not there..


----------



## ashish26 (May 15, 2014)

*South Australia CSOL 2016*

hello people, 

South Australia has released its new CSOL list for 2016 today at 8:00 am, unfortunately human resources is not in the list. It has been almost 2 years waiting for me to migrate to Australia. I have 70 points including the state sponsorship and 20 for points for English.

I am in a real dilemma what to do next as northern territory says it requires a sponsorship from a Aussie citizen.

No other states seem to be interested in HR professionals. Please advice me or inform me on how to proceed.

any help would be highly appreciated.

regards
Ashish


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

You got 70 points!!! Did you try your luck with NSW for high points??

I guess there is someone who got invitation from NSW with 70 points for HRA. 

Rgds/T2



ashish26 said:


> hello people,
> 
> South Australia has released its new CSOL list for 2016 today at 8:00 am, unfortunately human resources is not in the list. It has been almost 2 years waiting for me to migrate to Australia. I have 70 points including the state sponsorship and 20 for points for English.
> 
> ...


----------



## ashish26 (May 15, 2014)

two2 said:


> You got 70 points!!! Did you try your luck with NSW for high points??
> 
> I guess there is someone who got invitation from NSW with 70 points for HRA.
> 
> Rgds/T2


Hi T2, 

I have lodged an EOI with NSW on 26 April 2016, haven't heard anything from them as well. Its like complete Australia is avoiding HR professionals. I am completely dissapointed and lost.


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Buddy, no need for disappointment. Keep exploring and keep applying . . . 

Better than disappointment is to apply at NT, and get a 489 instead. Did you consider running a parallel process for Canada?

All the best, 

Rgds/T2



ashish26 said:


> Hi T2,
> 
> I have lodged an EOI with NSW on 26 April 2016, haven't heard anything from them as well. Its like complete Australia is avoiding HR professionals. I am completely dissapointed and lost.


----------



## ashish26 (May 15, 2014)

two2 said:


> Buddy, no need for disappointment. Keep exploring and keep applying . . .
> 
> Better than disappointment is to apply at NT, and get a 489 instead. Did you consider running a parallel process for Canada?
> 
> ...


Hi T2, 
Thanks a lot at-least someone to talk to  , i have written PTE in june 2016 and scored 90 in all bands however came to know that PTE is not accepted by canada... i was thinking about Canada for a while.

I have to go through IELTS again and transcripts verification as well i guess not sure of the complete process though


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

I believe you must have realized by now that migration opportunities are being reduced day by day for HR professionals. In the process of thinking and thinking again, by the time we complete the process, the remaining opportunities would be passed to those who would have completed their homework by now. 

So, I would suggest all HR friends to not think much, and to keep parallel process running. Its better to have two options to choose from, rather than relying on one country only, from where we are waiting for couple of years  

Rgds/T2




ashish26 said:


> Hi T2,
> Thanks a lot at-least someone to talk to  , i have written PTE in june 2016 and scored 90 in all bands however came to know that PTE is not accepted by canada... i was thinking about Canada for a while.
> 
> I have to go through IELTS again and transcripts verification as well i guess not sure of the complete process though


----------



## Gaderaju21 (Jul 6, 2016)

ashish26 said:


> Hi T2,
> 
> I have lodged an EOI with NSW on 26 April 2016, haven't heard anything from them as well. Its like complete Australia is avoiding HR professionals. I am completely dissapointed and lost.



Don't get disappointed , i am also having 70points and lodged application on 20th Sep 2015 and got invite on 28th Jan 2016


----------



## Gaderaju21 (Jul 6, 2016)

Gaderaju21 said:


> Don't get disappointed , i am also having 70points and lodged application on 20th Sep 2015 and got invite on 28th Jan 2016



I forgot to mention that i am also HR adviser category and waiting for Grant..application lodged on 7-Apr-2016,

Don't get disappoint you have good points70[Same like my case]..it will take sometime...Hoping that you will get invite this month:juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle:


----------



## jayant.giri (Apr 21, 2015)

two2 said:


> You got 70 points!!! Did you try your luck with NSW for high points??
> 
> I guess there is someone who got invitation from NSW with 70 points for HRA.
> 
> Rgds/T2


I guess you are referring to me, I cracked the NSW Stream 2 with 70 points.

I see there are many people here with 70 points who have been trying for NSW. My suggestion is be patient, if the score was good enough to get me through it should work for your as well. Just make sure that your IELTS score are good enough too... minimum 7.5 in all... because that could have been an important factor that helped. Alternatively better the score in an PTE and increase your total score.... 75 or 80 points overall sound better than 70. 

Anyways... i was to fly down to Mel by 1st July but got delayed due to some personal issues. Scheduled to leave on the 20th now.

Any HR Guys there in Sydney, lets catch up.


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

All the best . . . 



jayant.giri said:


> I guess you are referring to me, I cracked the NSW Stream 2 with 70 points.
> 
> I see there are many people here with 70 points who have been trying for NSW. My suggestion is be patient, if the score was good enough to get me through it should work for your as well. Just make sure that your IELTS score are good enough too... minimum 7.5 in all... because that could have been an important factor that helped. Alternatively better the score in an PTE and increase your total score.... 75 or 80 points overall sound better than 70.
> 
> ...


----------



## ashish26 (May 15, 2014)

Gaderaju21 said:


> Don't get disappointed , i am also having 70points and lodged application on 20th Sep 2015 and got invite on 28th Jan 2016


Hi Gaderaju 21,

Can you please tell me which state did you apply for, i have lodged EOI for NSW in april 2016. the rest all states do not have HR in thier list and also please advise if NT is a good option. 

regards Ashish


----------



## Gaderaju21 (Jul 6, 2016)

ashish26 said:


> Hi Gaderaju 21,
> 
> Can you please tell me which state did you apply for, i have lodged EOI for NSW in april 2016. the rest all states do not have HR in thier list and also please advise if NT is a good option.
> 
> regards Ashish



Hi Ashish,

i have applied for NSW initially on Sep-2015 with 55+5 = 60 points and later on December 2015 got ielts score CLB-9 and updated and from Dec-2015 65+5=70 points..Got invite on 28th Jan 2016

See you applied April-2016..My guess they are busy with financial year ending work and backlogs till June end..So guessing that you will get invite this month at any point of time..because their New financial year started from 1st July 2016 and they have started giving invitation for 189 on 1st draw on 6th July

So Don't worry you will get invitation this month for sure..fingers crossed


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

aarthi.kasi said:


> Hi ,
> I would be happy to hear any feedback/comments on the below query please.
> 
> I had applied to NT earlier in 2014 for HR Adviser role with 6 years experience . I had received Positive from Vetasses , had the required score for IELTS and overall qualified with the points needed to apply. Yet, I got rejected by NT with the below note. Does anyone have an idea if I can reapply, since I have two more years of experience added now? ( Note: two more years of experience in the same role though). Or it means once rejected there is no option of reapplying?
> ...


Hi Any idea about reapply process? the time lines ?


----------



## sumeetp (Jan 8, 2016)

*HR Adviser with 75 Points including SS for NSW Stream 2*

Hello All,

I need help from you all. One of my friend has applied for HR Adviser skillcode. She has filed her EOI for NSW Stream 2 in month of Jan 2016 with 75 Points including SS. She didn't received invite till date. As per new skillcode list for 2016-2017, NSW is not sponsoring this skillcode. So my question is are they going to issue invite for applicant who has filled EOI in last financial year i.e. 2015-2016 now even if they are not sponsoring in this new financial year?


----------



## Divyesh7176 (Jun 13, 2016)

hi guys which are the states that are providing nominations to HR Advisors


----------



## sumeetp (Jan 8, 2016)

Divyesh7176 said:


> hi guys which are the states that are providing nominations to HR Advisors


Divyesh : For 190 currently only Northern Territory is sponsoring for HR Adviser skill. South Australia is sponsoring but they need minimum 80 points including State Sponsorship 5 points or if you have less than 80 points then they you need to apply under 489 Visa subclass.


----------



## Iyyappan 12 (Jul 13, 2016)

Hi,

Even i am disappointed, i applied in August 2015 and in September i updated with my PTE scored update, i dint hear anything till now.. Completely disappointed in my case.. Happy for couple of people who got from NSW..

Regards,
Iyyappan RM


----------



## rangshah (Apr 11, 2016)

Hi Guys,

Just a quick thought. Anyone you know who has applied under 223111 (HR Advisor) and got their visa approved recently. I got my ITA way back in February, had some passport issues so could only apply around March 19. Got an additional documents request (Forms 1281 and 80) for myself and my wife in May, which we submitted immediately.

It has now been more than two months since the last contact and still no update on the status, nor visa approval. Just wondering if there are others with me in the same boat.

Regards,

Gaurang


----------



## Gaderaju21 (Jul 6, 2016)

rangshah said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just a quick thought. Anyone you know who has applied under 223111 (HR Advisor) and got their visa approved recently. I got my ITA way back in February, had some passport issues so could only apply around March 19. Got an additional documents request (Forms 1281 and 80) for myself and my wife in May, which we submitted immediately.
> 
> ...



Hi mate,,,

Please turn back i am also sat behind you in the same boat...waiting from past 3 months..Good luck for both of us


----------



## rangshah (Apr 11, 2016)

Yeah bro, good luck to both of us. I have kept my fingers crossed for so long now, I feel like I am suffering from cross finger syndrome


----------



## sobtisonam (Jun 19, 2016)

*HR Adviser - NSW 2016-17*

Hi,

Is NSW not nominating HR Advisers - 223111 anymore? Can someone please share a link where I can find such relevant information.

--
Thanks


----------



## rena694 (Jul 18, 2016)

Hello Everyone,

I'm new to this site and would like to get some information and want to know more about Skill Migration process and all. I guess in my case its a bit complicated. Planning to do the whole process on my own (without any help from the migration agent). Here are some info...

Age - 36
Qualification - Bachelor Degree in Human Resource Management (Obtain in OCT 2015)
Working Exp - 14 years (join in 2002)
EILTS / PTE - NOT YET
Vetassess - NOT YET
SS - NOT YET

Even though I have 14 years of working experience, but I only obtained my Degree last year (OCT 2015) - part-time study. From what I have gathered, they will only see 12 months of working experience after get my qualification (Degree) ???

Also 14 years of working experience (same group of companies but inter-transfer but holding the same post and doing the same job) It is only for internal use that they transfer the staff name from company A to company B or to company C but it does not effect on the job or the post what so ever. (will this matter to VETASSESS when they assess the it)

Will I get enough point??

Anyone have idea kindly share.


----------



## Divyesh7176 (Jun 13, 2016)

sumeetp said:


> Divyesh : For 190 currently only Northern Territory is sponsoring for HR Adviser skill. South Australia is sponsoring but they need minimum 80 points including State Sponsorship 5 points or if you have less than 80 points then they you need to apply under 489 Visa subclass.


Thanks sumeetp


----------



## rena694 (Jul 18, 2016)

Any update recently?


----------



## indossie (Jul 25, 2014)

rena694 said:


> Any update recently?


Hi Rena694,

Are you proceeding with skills assessment or will wait until its one year after your graduation? In the meanwhile, you can take IELTS or PTE.

Cheers!


----------



## rena694 (Jul 18, 2016)

indossie said:


> Hi Rena694,
> 
> Are you proceeding with skills assessment or will wait until its one year after your graduation? In the meanwhile, you can take IELTS or PTE.
> 
> Cheers!


Hi Indossie, 

I did dig some info from migration agent, some said that I need to wait till at least 1 year after which is in November. And some said don't have to wait coz I have 14 years experience and they only will deduct few years to compensate my qualification. So, to be on the safe side, I guess I'll just have to wait. And at the mean time, I'm preparing for IELTS or maybe PTE. Need to get high points. 

For VETASSESS.. In the midst gathering documents. I'll be joining new company in September. Will this be another problem.


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Dear Rangshah, 

Can you kindly briefly explain what is the purpose of Form 1281 and Form 80? 

TIA. 

Rgds/TD



rangshah said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just a quick thought. Anyone you know who has applied under 223111 (HR Advisor) and got their visa approved recently. I got my ITA way back in February, had some passport issues so could only apply around March 19. Got an additional documents request (Forms 1281 and 80) for myself and my wife in May, which we submitted immediately.
> 
> ...


----------



## indossie (Jul 25, 2014)

rena694 said:


> Hi Indossie,
> 
> I did dig some info from migration agent, some said that I need to wait till at least 1 year after which is in November. And some said don't have to wait coz I have 14 years experience and they only will deduct few years to compensate my qualification. So, to be on the safe side, I guess I'll just have to wait. And at the mean time, I'm preparing for IELTS or maybe PTE. Need to get high points.
> 
> For VETASSESS.. In the midst gathering documents. I'll be joining new company in September. Will this be another problem.



Hi,
Try exploring Vetassess advisory services or just email them about your situation. Hopefully, you will get some clarity. Anyways, October is not too far so that's a good thing.

It is okay if you are changing jobs, but wouldn't it reflect bad if you ask your new employer/supervisor to provide you reference letter mentioning your roles and responsibilities for Vetassess assessment? If you manage to get it, you are good to go.


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

indossie said:


> Hi,
> Try exploring Vetassess advisory services or just email them about your situation. Hopefully, you will get some clarity. Anyways, October is not too far so that's a good thing.
> 
> It is okay if you are changing jobs, but wouldn't it reflect bad if you ask your new employer/supervisor to provide you reference letter mentioning your roles and responsibilities for Vetassess assessment? If you manage to get it, you are good to go.


Totally agree with his point. 

Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


----------



## loveaussi (Apr 18, 2016)

two2 said:


> Dear Rangshah,
> 
> Can you kindly briefly explain what is the purpose of Form 1281 and Form 80?
> 
> ...


Form 80 is all personal details for last 10 years. Total about 18 pages.


----------



## loveaussi (Apr 18, 2016)

rangshah said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just a quick thought. Anyone you know who has applied under 223111 (HR Advisor) and got their visa approved recently. I got my ITA way back in February, had some passport issues so could only apply around March 19. Got an additional documents request (Forms 1281 and 80) for myself and my wife in May, which we submitted immediately.
> 
> ...


I'm in the same boat. Waiting for over 9 months! No contact whatsoever from co for last 4 months. Highly frustrated. :-( which state did you apply?

Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk


----------



## navjotarora89 (Nov 1, 2015)

Send emails directly to states to get a clear response rather than waiting without any hope or assurance. You can get these email addresses from state's own websites, that might help!


----------



## thoshanka (Jul 31, 2016)

Hi

do you know what is the number of years required for state sponsorship for HR Adviser position? Please help. 

I am planning to apply and in some websites (not official websites) state requirement is 5 years. But for EOI requirement is from 3 years on wards.

Need your advise to proceed my application.

Many Thanks in advance

Thoshanka


----------



## thoshanka (Jul 31, 2016)

I have searched in every corner of relevant websites but it is not mentioned anywhere. Finally have sent an email and there is no response still. 

Thought its best to discuss this at the forum.

Thanks anyway for your advise


----------



## loveaussi (Apr 18, 2016)

3 years will get 5 points, 5 gets 10 points

Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk


----------



## thoshanka (Jul 31, 2016)

This information I already I am aware.

What I need to know is that what is the requirement of experience (number of years) for HR Adviser for state/regional sponsorship.


----------



## loveaussi (Apr 18, 2016)

How many years you have? If you have more than 3, do the skill assessment. But at the skill assessment they normally will not recognize some of your experience. My case I had about 8+ years but was only 5+ were recognized for points

Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk


----------



## thoshanka (Jul 31, 2016)

Post qualified experience I have 3 years

pre qualified 2 years


----------



## Hrexpat (Aug 1, 2016)

Gaderaju21 said:


> ashish26 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Gaderaju 21,
> ...


Hi
I submitted my eoi on April 1st week 2016 under profession 132311 hr manager which is high in availability for South Australia State sponsorship. But still waiting for Invite. Any gurss how long do i ve to wait.my points r 55+5


----------



## rangshah (Apr 11, 2016)

two2 said:


> Dear Rangshah,
> 
> Can you kindly briefly explain what is the purpose of Form 1281 and Form 80?
> 
> ...


Hi Tia,

Form 1281 is a 20 page long document that asks everything about you for the last 10 years or so. It says on that form that it is Information for Assessment including Character Assessment.

Form 80 is an Australian Values Statement Declaration which is a single page form simply to be signed.

Hope that clarifies things for you.

Regards,

Gaurang


----------



## rangshah (Apr 11, 2016)

loveaussi said:


> I'm in the same boat. Waiting for over 9 months! No contact whatsoever from co for last 4 months. Highly frustrated. :-( which state did you apply?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk


Hi LoveAussi,

Welcome to the club. I did not apply directly to any state, but got a nomination from NSW in February. I have recently learnt that they have made verification process compulsory for all applications, which is causing the delay in approvals.

From what I have learnt, it seems there was some major issue in the process 2-3 months back. There were few visas approved on the basis of documents and post visa issuance, verification of documents showed that they were fake. So DIBP has issued advisory to all embassies and Case Officers to conduct compulsory and proper verification for all applications. This has caused huge procedural delays and now there is major back-log of applications currently under processing. 

However, things are expected to start moving forward faster sometime in August. Waiting and hoping that I get my approval soon.

My best wishes to you too.

Regards,

Gaurang


----------



## rangshah (Apr 11, 2016)

Hrexpat said:


> Hi
> I submitted my eoi on April 1st week 2016 under profession 132311 hr manager which is high in availability for South Australia State sponsorship. But still waiting for Invite. Any gurss how long do i ve to wait.my points r 55+5


Hi HRExpat,

I would recommend that you do not select any specific state in your EOI. That actually limits your options. Once you select South Australia, only they can give you sponsorship, and that would be at their convenience. Rather, keep yourself open to any state that gives you nomination. 

Considering that you have positive skill verification for HR Manager, your chances of getting a nomination are quite strong. So change your EOI to open. This way, you can get nominated by SA, WA, NT or possibly even NSW under Stream-2. 

But yes, be ready to wait. It took me 1.5 years to get a nomination.

Best of luck with your application.

Regards,

Gaurang


----------



## loveaussi (Apr 18, 2016)

rangshah said:


> Hi LoveAussi,
> 
> Welcome to the club. I did not apply directly to any state, but got a nomination from NSW in February. I have recently learnt that they have made verification process compulsory for all applications, which is causing the delay in approvals.
> 
> ...


Hi gaurang

Thanks for the information. Hope that's the case. I have been waiting for more than 10 months after applying. 

But sadly they still haven't done my employment verification. So don't know what the delay is... 

Yes. I too have noticed some of the delayed applicants getting their visas approved in August. 

Hoping and praying we too will get ours soon....

Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hrexpat (Aug 1, 2016)

Thanks buddy 4 replying. Yes got positive ass from aim .and my ielts is 7.5 over all.and 55 +5 points with state nomination points.are these points ok for nomination .thanks for so useful advice.


----------



## Hrexpat (Aug 1, 2016)

rangshah said:


> Hrexpat said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


Thanks buddy 4 replying. Yes got positive ass from aim .and my ielts is 7.5 over all.and 55 +5 points with state nomination points.are these points ok for nomination .thanks for so useful advice.


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

Any update on future SS openings ??

Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


----------



## jaitrajive (Aug 24, 2016)

*HR Adviser - waiting after EOI*

Hi 

Great to see discussions, around success and patient waiting of HR fraternity here.

I have submitted EOI with NSW under Human Resource Adviser in end of June 2016 with 70 points ( PTE - LRSW - 71, 70, 69, 79)

Age -25, Education -15, Experience -15, English - 10, State Sponsorship - 5 , Total = 70 

I have not included spouse skill point as the same is yet to be added.

Any idea 70 is good to get NSW invite ? or spouse skills to be added ? or to retake English test ?

Looking forward to your valuable views.

Thanks


----------



## jaitrajive (Aug 24, 2016)

Congratulations !


----------



## loveaussi (Apr 18, 2016)

jaitrajive said:


> Hi
> 
> Great to see discussions, around success and patient waiting of HR fraternity here.
> 
> ...


More the points is better...


----------



## jaitrajive (Aug 24, 2016)

*Human Resources Adviser*

Hi,

Some one informed that AUS stopped inviting HR advisers as there are many already migrated to AUS are yet to get jobs - any one knows truth?


----------



## jayant.giri (Apr 21, 2015)

Hey Fellas,

Finally landed in Sydney after a week long vacation in cold Melbourne. Have been here in Sydney for about 4 weeks now. I am available to answer any questions you may have about life over here. We also have a good support group going and once you get your Invites / PR i can get you added to the support group for more information and help.

For the job market, i have seen IT guys getting placed pretty fast mainly because their skill needs no specific up gradation etc. HR jobs on the other hand are comparatively tough. What i have observed here is that there are very strict laws pertaining to Workers Health and Safety and Equal Opportunity employment etc. Therefore if there is any screw up, the organisation may be subjected to legal issues. However if you project yourself into recruitment it is comparatively easier to get into.

Given the scenario my recommendation is that be ready to hold fort for 3 - 6 months at least and have sufficient funds to sustain you through the same.

I am still out seeking opportunity, will post if any developments occur.

Ciao.


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Great News for all HR Advisors waiting for opening occupation for the past couple of years  

ACT has announced the list yesterday with HR Advisor available for nomination. 

Hurry up, before you miss it. 

All the best . . . 

Rgds/T2


----------



## loveaussi (Apr 18, 2016)

Hurry up HR people before its too late!!!


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

Only 190 visa subclass

Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi its Only 190 visa subclass.

Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Dear All, 

I could not post it here yesterday, but would like to inform you that I got my grant email yesterday. 

I started off with HR Advisor but looking the tough situations for HR Occupation, last year in July 2015, I got the assessments done for Training & Development Professional (ANZSCO 223311). 

Note: Luckily, I had the advantage of working in specialized roles where my T&D specialist role was for quite some time. Though it reduced my points, but somehow managed to complete the minimum of 60 points (Inclusive of State Sponsorship). 

My signature contains my timeline for reference. I wish the best to all HR buddies . . .

Rgds/T2


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

two2 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I could not post it here yesterday, but would like to inform you that I got my grant email yesterday.
> 
> ...


Congratulations T2 . All the best


----------



## Sai1705 (Aug 2, 2013)

Folks, 

Need expert advice.
I have 65 points to apply but am not sure if I am eligible as I am currently not working since almost 3 and half years, due to birth of my daughter and now actively looking out for a job.

Can I apply for ACT.


----------



## j0wna (Sep 3, 2014)

Congratulations t2.

I've seen your post in the NT thread rejecting their sponsoship and was wondering why, now i saw your reason. It's definitely better.

All the best!


----------



## sobtisonam (Jun 19, 2016)

Congratulations on being invited. Also, many thanks for sharing the ACT information.

I need some help with my situation:
My husband is in Sydney pursuing his MBA and its a full time course. I have the following question:

I read the following on the ACT website 
"If you are currently in Australia, you must be living in Canberra before you are eligible to apply for ACT nomination. You will not meet the ACT’s eligibility criteria for nomination if you or any members of your immediate family (spouse / partner or children), are currently living in another Australian state or territory."

Does this mean that I do not qualify?


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Thank Jowna, 

I was double minded when I received invite for 489 visa from NT. My friend in Australia strongly advised me not to accept the 489 visa option from NT; reasons being restrictions of 489 visa plus the opportunity being in NT which is a tougher state w.r.t. opportunities for new immigrants. Having said that, i am a strong believer in 'a bird in hand is worth two in the bush' so I was all ready to go to NT on 489 too. Luckily, in the meanwhile, the other occupation (T&D Professional) opened in SA where I applied and got the invite too. 

All thanks to Almighty . . . 

I hope and pray things become easier for all of you for your application and grants. 

Rgds/T2



j0wna said:


> Congratulations t2.
> 
> I've seen your post in the NT thread rejecting their sponsoship and was wondering why, now i saw your reason. It's definitely better.
> 
> All the best!


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Hi Sonam,

With 75 points, why don't you consider applying at NSW (Sydney) in high points category. Some of our forum members (HR Advisors) have received invite from NSW with 70 points too in the high points category. 

Regarding your query in message below, I assume it applies when your primary applicant is living in another state. If you are applying as primary applicant yourself, with your husband not appearing as your dependent, it should not be a problem for ACT (my opinions only). 

Rgds/T2



sobtisonam said:


> Congratulations on being invited. Also, many thanks for sharing the ACT information.
> 
> I need some help with my situation:
> My husband is in Sydney pursuing his MBA and its a full time course. I have the following question:
> ...


----------



## j0wna (Sep 3, 2014)

two2 said:


> Thank Jowna,
> 
> I was double minded when I received invite for 489 visa from NT. My friend in Australia strongly advised me not to accept the 489 visa option from NT; reasons being restrictions of 489 visa plus the opportunity being in NT which is a tougher state w.r.t. opportunities for new immigrants. Having said that, i am a strong believer in 'a bird in hand is worth two in the bush' so I was all ready to go to NT on 489 too. Luckily, in the meanwhile, the other occupation (T&D Professional) opened in SA where I applied and got the invite too.
> 
> ...


I actually was rejected by NT last year. I applied 2 weeks before they closed HRA then and gave the standard reason but added that HRA was not on their list anymore. 

It was difficult to confirm whether they really were not impressed by my set of skills or they have reached their quota already. 

I will go ahead and apply once again though. Hopefully they would look at my application differently this time.


----------



## arbed (Feb 11, 2015)

sobtisonam said:


> Congratulations on being invited. Also, many thanks for sharing the ACT information.
> 
> I need some help with my situation:
> My husband is in Sydney pursuing his MBA and its a full time course. I have the following question:
> ...



Based on my understanding, i dont think we are eligible to apply. Im also in the same situation as you except i am in melbourne on a working holiday visa since march2016. Ive looked at the guidelines for both onshore and offshore, i cant apply for either.


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Guys, did anyone apply at ACT for HR Adviser?? Kindly keep us posted here.


----------



## sobtisonam (Jun 19, 2016)

Hi,

Thank you for the response 

Yes I have applied for NSW Stream 2. I submitted my EOI on 29th June 2016, and updated with 70+5 points on 22nd August 2016.

Those who received an invite, how long did it take before you were invited?





two2 said:


> Great News for all HR Advisors waiting for opening occupation for the past couple of years
> 
> ACT has announced the list yesterday with HR Advisor available for nomination.
> 
> ...





two2 said:


> Hi Sonam,
> 
> With 75 points, why don't you consider applying at NSW (Sydney) in high points category. Some of our forum members (HR Advisors) have received invite from NSW with 70 points too in the high points category.
> 
> ...


----------



## ashish26 (May 15, 2014)

two2 said:


> Guys, did anyone apply at ACT for HR Adviser?? Kindly keep us posted here.


Hi Two2, 

I have applied for nsw in april 2016 and havent heard anything.. applied to ACT on 01 September and paid the 300$ fee for application. Guess i have been crossing my fingers for over 2 years now


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

All the best Ashish, keep us posted  



ashish26 said:


> Hi Two2,
> 
> I have applied for nsw in april 2016 and havent heard anything.. applied to ACT on 01 September and paid the 300$ fee for application. Guess i have been crossing my fingers for over 2 years now


----------



## jive (Jul 11, 2016)

*ACT Closed HR Adviser wef 9th Sept 2016*



two2 said:


> Guys, did anyone apply at ACT for HR Adviser?? Kindly keep us posted here.


Closure of Occupations: Unit Group 2231 HUMAN RESOURCE PROFESSIONALS

Effective 10 September 2016, the following occupations will close as the demand for these occupations has been met: 
Human Resource Adviser 223111; Recruitment Consultant 223112; Workplace Relations Adviser 223113. 
Applications nominating a Human Resource Professional occupation submitted after 9 September 2016 will not meet the ACT nomination ‘open occupation’ criteria.


----------



## pratsi90 (Sep 17, 2013)

jive said:


> Closure of Occupations: Unit Group 2231 HUMAN RESOURCE PROFESSIONALS
> 
> Effective 10 September 2016, the following occupations will close as the demand for these occupations has been met:
> Human Resource Adviser 223111; Recruitment Consultant 223112; Workplace Relations Adviser 223113.
> ...


----------



## ashish26 (May 15, 2014)

Hi Jive,

Thanks for the information , do you know what happens to people like me who have applied in the 01st of September 2016.

should i be just giving up!!





jive said:


> Closure of Occupations: Unit Group 2231 HUMAN RESOURCE PROFESSIONALS
> 
> Effective 10 September 2016, the following occupations will close as the demand for these occupations has been met:
> Human Resource Adviser 223111; Recruitment Consultant 223112; Workplace Relations Adviser 223113.
> Applications nominating a Human Resource Professional occupation submitted after 9 September 2016 will not meet the ACT nomination ‘open occupation’ criteria.


----------



## Sai1705 (Aug 2, 2013)

pratsi90 said:


> jive said:
> 
> 
> > Closure of Occupations: Unit Group 2231 HUMAN RESOURCE PROFESSIONALS
> ...


----------



## joiedevivre (Sep 9, 2016)

Sai1705 said:


> pratsi90 said:
> 
> 
> > The ACT List already states the HRA is closed effective 6th Sept..Please can someone clarify. Do we have time till midnite
> ...


----------



## joiedevivre (Sep 9, 2016)

I've got a question about my VETASSES results which say:

_The following claims of skilled employment made by the applicant are assessed as employment of at least 20 hours per week which is at an appropriate skill level and closely related to the nominated occupation of Human Resource Adviser (ANZSCO Code: 223111):

1. From 01/2014 to 06/2015, Human Resources Manager, XXX, Inc., The Philippines
2. From 07/2015 to 07/2016, Human Resources Manager, YYY, Inc., The Philippines

Date deemed skilled for Points Test Advice:1/2014 
Number of years assessed positively: 2.5

The following claims of skilled employment made by the applicant have not been included in the above calculation:

1. From 01/2011 to 12/2013, Human Resources Manager, XXX Inc., The Philippines as:

the employment was used to calculate the qualifying period required to meet the skill level of the nominated or closely related ANZSCO occupation (Employment 1)_

I wonder why my 01/2011 to 12/2013 employment was not included in the calculation when it was the same company as my 01/2014 to 06/2015 one, which was counted.

Also, when I submit my EOI, do I only include the 2.5 years which have been assessed positively?


----------



## loveaussi (Apr 18, 2016)

joiedevivre said:


> I've got a question about my VETASSES results which say:
> 
> _The following claims of skilled employment made by the applicant are assessed as employment of at least 20 hours per week which is at an appropriate skill level and closely related to the nominated occupation of Human Resource Adviser (ANZSCO Code: 223111):
> 
> ...


Did you start work in 2011? Or did you qualified in 2014?


----------



## Tazui (Sep 4, 2016)

Hi guys,
I'm applying for NT nomination under HR Advisor occupation. I've been reading this and other NT related threads and it seems to me that NT might be handing out invites for 489 temporary visa instead of permanent one. I was wondering if it's still worth it and how employers might look at temporary visa holders? Will they be refusing to employ people like me on the ground of temporary stay in the country? Do you guys think it's worth coming to NT on temporary visa? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## joiedevivre (Sep 9, 2016)

loveaussi said:


> Did you start work in 2011? Or did you qualified in 2014?


 Started work in Human Resources in 2011. 

I think I understand it now. There is a "qualifying period" before one can meet the skill level related to the occupation. In my case, that period was from 2011-2013. It was only after that period that my work in HR was counted as valid.

I wonder if this is the case for everyone who applies as a Human Resource Adviser?


----------



## sobtisonam (Jun 19, 2016)

joiedevivre said:


> Started work in Human Resources in 2011.
> 
> I think I understand it now. There is a "qualifying period" before one can meet the skill level related to the occupation. In my case, that period was from 2011-2013. It was only after that period that my work in HR was counted as valid.
> 
> I wonder if this is the case for everyone who applies as a Human Resource Adviser?


That in fact is true. Same thing happened with me. With over 6+ years of experience, VETASSESS has only qualified 3.9 years. This has reduced my points as well


----------



## loveaussi (Apr 18, 2016)

sobtisonam said:


> That in fact is true. Same thing happened with me. With over 6+ years of experience, VETASSESS has only qualified 3.9 years. This has reduced my points as well


Same here. Over 8 yrs exp. And only 5.9 recognized


----------



## joiedevivre (Sep 9, 2016)

Our qualifying period is so long. In some occupations it is only 1 year. 

Did both of you submit an EOI? Did you only put the recognized years instead of your actual experience?


----------



## joiedevivre (Sep 9, 2016)

sobtisonam which state are you planning to get a nomination from?


----------



## jive (Jul 11, 2016)

*ACT Closes HR Adviser window*



joiedevivre said:


> Sai1705 said:
> 
> 
> > It has been closed since September 6. I was supposed to submit as well but when I checked today it was already closed.
> ...


----------



## missemma2005 (Aug 30, 2016)

Hi guys, I'm writing this post on behalf of a friend. She will be graduating from a Master in Human Resource Management in December. She is doing this degree in Australia. 

Now our understanding is that she cannot get a VETASSES assessment because she doesn't have any work experience. 

Is there anyone on this forum with similar experience who can give us some guidance on what to do? She would like to stay in Australia. 

Thanks guys. 

Sent from my HTC_0P6B6 using Tapatalk


----------



## jive (Jul 11, 2016)

ashish26 said:


> Hi Jive,
> 
> Thanks for the information , do you know what happens to people like me who have applied in the 01st of September 2016.
> 
> should i be just giving up!!


I think for ACT, the richer and stronger the experience in good companies, longer duration in employment better the chances, ACT website says it is not just points. over all quality experience that counts, it looks. Lets wait for who all get invitation and requesting people to share further


----------



## joiedevivre (Sep 9, 2016)

jive said:


> Why Feb 2017 ?
> 
> Also the nomination was not closed on 6th Sept - It was closed effective 10th Sept as per the website say.
> 
> That means all who applied between 1st September and 10th September has chance to get invited , I think they are considering the strength of experience instead of just the point system


Please see latest ACT Occupation List. Clearly states all HR professions closed on September 6.

http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.au/workspace/uploads/documents/act-occupation-list-6-sept-16.pdf

From the same PDF: 

ACT Occupation List updates

The ACT Occupation List will be updated on a regular basis to reflect the current demand in Canberra for each occupation. Once it is determined that the demand for an occupation has been met, the occupation will be closed without further notice. The demand for all occupations will be reassessed in February 2017.


----------



## joiedevivre (Sep 9, 2016)

missemma2005 said:


> Hi guys, I'm writing this post on behalf of a friend. She will be graduating from a Master in Human Resource Management in December. She is doing this degree in Australia.
> 
> Now our understanding is that she cannot get a VETASSES assessment because she doesn't have any work experience.
> 
> ...


From the VETASSES FAQs:
*
I am a recent graduate with no work experience. Can I still apply for a skills assessment?*
_
VETASSESS Skills Assessment applications require an assessment of both qualifications and employment against the criteria for your nominated occupation - work experience is an essential component of the skills assessment application._

Your friend will most probably have to go back to her country of origin and get a minimum of 3 years relevant HR experience. Please see previous page about a "qualifying period" of 2 years for HR Advisor occupation. 

May I know where you friend studied for her Masters? I'm considering pursuing mine in Australia as an option.


----------



## joiedevivre (Sep 9, 2016)

jive said:


> I think they are considering the strength of experience instead of just the point system.


 Possibly a combination of all of these: 

You must demonstrate that there are sufficient employment opportunities in an occupation in demand in Canberra; and that you have:
Skills and recent experience relevant to the researched employment opportunities;
Skills and experience relevant to the ACT economy. Experience in heavy industry, manufacturing, production, international airlines, mining; shipping, oil, head office banking and railways are not generally considered relevant industries;
A genuine commitment to settling in Canberra for at least 2 years from date of permanent arrival in Australia;
Access to sufficient financial assets to fund your migration and settlement in Canberra while you seek employment.


----------



## missemma2005 (Aug 30, 2016)

joiedevivre said:


> From the VETASSES FAQs:
> *
> I am a recent graduate with no work experience. Can I still apply for a skills assessment?*
> _
> ...


Hi joidevivre, 

Thank you for your response. We read on the VETASSESS website that you need 1 year post qualifying experience to get a positive skills assessment... It will be bad news if she needs 3yrs... It's not fair what they're doing to HR... 

Btw my friend studied at ACU Sydney and did a Master of Commerce - Human Resource Management 

Sent from my HTC_0P6B6 using Tapatalk


----------



## joiedevivre (Sep 9, 2016)

missemma2005 said:


> Thank you for your response. We read on the VETASSESS website that you need 1 year post qualifying experience to get a positive skills assessment... It will be bad news if she needs 3yrs... It's not fair what they're doing to HR...
> 
> Btw my friend studied at ACU Sydney and did a Master of Commerce - Human Resource Management


Hi missemma2005!

I think your friend can apply for this visa: Temporary Graduate visa (subclass 485). Hope she's eligible!


----------



## missemma2005 (Aug 30, 2016)

joiedevivre said:


> Hi missemma2005!
> 
> I think your friend can apply for this visa: Temporary Graduate visa (subclass 485). Hope she's eligible!


Thanks for that, joiedevivre! 

Yes, she will be applying for the 485 but she is currently researching permanent visa options as she would like to stay. 

Sent from my HTC_0P6B6 using Tapatalk


----------



## sobtisonam (Jun 19, 2016)

joiedevivre said:


> sobtisonam which state are you planning to get a nomination from?


I have applied to NSW exclusively.


----------



## sobtisonam (Jun 19, 2016)

joiedevivre said:


> Our qualifying period is so long. In some occupations it is only 1 year.
> 
> Did both of you submit an EOI? Did you only put the recognized years instead of your actual experience?


I have put only qualified work experience. At the time of visa / nomination the state will ask us to prove our claimed points. In case we fall short of the claim the application gets rejected. It makes sense only use qualified experience.


----------



## jaitrajive (Aug 24, 2016)

*ACT Closes HR Advisor*



joiedevivre said:


> Please see latest ACT Occupation List. Clearly states all HR professions closed on September 6.
> 
> http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.au/workspace/uploads/documents/act-occupation-list-6-sept-16.pdf
> 
> ...



Hi 
The link in the message is not working and when checked in ACT website at this link, http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.au/workspace/uploads/documents/act-occupation-list-10-sept-16.pdf , it says closed on 10th Sept.


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Hi Sonam, 

This a very valid suggestion and many people fail to understand. 

When you are filing EOI, you have the option of mentioning whether the employment is related or not. Please make sure that you mark all experience as 'not related' whatever not being recognized by VETASSESS. If by mistake, you mark your non-related experience as 'related', you will gain points for that and at the time of visa grant, your CO can easily reject your case mentioning you misused the system and knowingly increased your score to beat the competition. 

All the best . . . 

Rgds/T2



sobtisonam said:


> I have put only qualified work experience. At the time of visa / nomination the state will ask us to prove our claimed points. In case we fall short of the claim the application gets rejected. It makes sense only use qualified experience.


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Hey Joi, 

May I ask what is your degree award date mentioned on your degree itself? 

The qualifying experience for HR Advisors is usually one full-year work experience from the degree grant date. 

Rgds/T2



joiedevivre said:


> I've got a question about my VETASSES results which say:
> 
> _The following claims of skilled employment made by the applicant are assessed as employment of at least 20 hours per week which is at an appropriate skill level and closely related to the nominated occupation of Human Resource Adviser (ANZSCO Code: 223111):
> 
> ...


----------



## Sukhi Sandhu (May 12, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I have forwarded my Nomination to NT on 12th Sep 2016, any idea when I can expect the acknowledgement, and what is the processing time for this?

Thanks and Regards


----------



## Tazui (Sep 4, 2016)

Hi all, 
I've been following this thread for a while and found tons of useful info in here. However, I am kind of curious if anybody has experience getting mixed assessment results from different MARA agents. Long story short, I paid an agent, who was based in NT to give me a complete assessment and was told that my chances of getting NT nomination for visa 190 was "not great" unless I had a job offer. I didn't give up at first and spent more money on another MARA agent, who said that I would be eligible for visa 190 under NT nomination. 

Of course, I trust that agents have to be honest and truthful with their assessments, but what do you guys think, if the second agent was right? Are those decisions made by agents based on specific rules or just their professional experience? I remember seeing a few threads where people say that NT's not willing to sponsor 190 and giving out invites for 489 instead.

I'm about to make the actual decision to go with the agent and still getting mixed feeling about this whole thing. Kind of stressed out already


----------



## jaitrajive (Aug 24, 2016)

Hi
How many people are waiting for invite for HR Adviser ?


----------



## sobtisonam (Jun 19, 2016)

jaitrajive said:


> Hi
> How many people are waiting for invite for HR Adviser ?


me!!


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Hi Tazui,

Based on my personal experience and most of the reviews that I have gone there here on forum, NT usually offers 489 visa instead of 190 until and unless you have close ties like job offer or family already residing in NT. I applied for 190 visa for HR Adviser, but got offered a 489 instead without any reason and questions. 

On your point whether the agents have any authority on the process and sponsorship; the answer is big NO as they can only facilitate you for the process but the outcomes entirely depends on state and ultimately on DIBP. 

Again, these are based on personal experiences and not to be taken as standard criteria. 

Rgds/T2



Tazui said:


> Hi all,
> I've been following this thread for a while and found tons of useful info in here. However, I am kind of curious if anybody has experience getting mixed assessment results from different MARA agents. Long story short, I paid an agent, who was based in NT to give me a complete assessment and was told that my chances of getting NT nomination for visa 190 was "not great" unless I had a job offer. I didn't give up at first and spent more money on another MARA agent, who said that I would be eligible for visa 190 under NT nomination.
> 
> Of course, I trust that agents have to be honest and truthful with their assessments, but what do you guys think, if the second agent was right? Are those decisions made by agents based on specific rules or just their professional experience? I remember seeing a few threads where people say that NT's not willing to sponsor 190 and giving out invites for 489 instead.
> ...


----------



## Tazui (Sep 4, 2016)

Hi two2,
Thank you very much for replying to my inquiry. I realized that 489 is better than nothing so most likely I will try for NT nomination since I have nowhere else to go. Can you please help clarify a few things regarding jobs, I'm contacting as many employers in Darwin and Alice springs as possible even just to receive rejection emails, do you think NT will look at it as a big chance of me find jobs in NT ? I actually have several emails from big recruiters in Act and Sydney saying that if I had valid working visa they would have definitely invited me in for a chat. 

As for actual nomination I will work with professional Mara agent to fill in the form best way I can. Have you actually arrived in Adelaide yet?

Again, thank you very much for taking time to answer my questions.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Hi Tazui, 

Please note: 

1. I would suggest to follow the same process for NT like you mentioned for ACT and Sydney i.e. instead of directly applying for jobs and waiting for rejection emails, try reaching to the HR Professional through LinkedIn and seek their advice for your career prospects in NT. Then you can attach these communication with your application for NT state sponsorship. 

2. I agree with you on getting whatever is available (489) instead of wasting time for something we don't see coming in the short term (190). I had my mind to go ahead with 489 visa with NT but luckily in the meanwhile my other occupation (T&D Professional) was opened in SA and I got the nomination. 

3. No, I have not landed in Adelaide yet; i am just now planning for the first entry. 

Rgds/T2




Tazui said:


> Hi two2,
> Thank you very much for replying to my inquiry. I realized that 489 is better than nothing so most likely I will try for NT nomination since I have nowhere else to go. Can you please help clarify a few things regarding jobs, I'm contacting as many employers in Darwin and Alice springs as possible even just to receive rejection emails, do you think NT will look at it as a big chance of me find jobs in NT ? I actually have several emails from big recruiters in Act and Sydney saying that if I had valid working visa they would have definitely invited me in for a chat.
> 
> As for actual nomination I will work with professional Mara agent to fill in the form best way I can. Have you actually arrived in Adelaide yet?
> ...


----------



## Tazui (Sep 4, 2016)

Hi two2,
Yeah I actually thought of applying for learning and development assessment as well but thought I'd better not since I only did l&d as support for majority of HR career, I wouldn't wanna make up my reference and if immigration finds out I might be in trouble. 
Your advice on job perspective is pretty sound I will do that, by the way do you think I should start now or wait till I have positive assessment result? I just submitted and paid money to vetassess today.

Best regards,


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

I would suggest to start the process of building network and relationship with the HR professionals at NT. This way you will be all set to apply for NT as soon as your assessment is completed. 

And who knows by the time your assessment is out, there are other opportunities open for HR Advisors just like the occupation opened on 1st September at ACT for 6 days. But by then even if no one else is accepting HR, at least you would immediately go ahead with NT, if you like. 

Rgds/T2



Tazui said:


> Hi two2,
> Yeah I actually thought of applying for learning and development assessment as well but thought I'd better not since I only did l&d as support for majority of HR career, I wouldn't wanna make up my reference and if immigration finds out I might be in trouble.
> Your advice on job perspective is pretty sound I will do that, by the way do you think I should start now or wait till I have positive assessment result? I just submitted and paid money to vetassess today.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tazui (Sep 4, 2016)

two2 said:


> I would suggest to start the process of building network and relationship with the HR professionals at NT. This way you will be all set to apply for NT as soon as your assessment is completed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi,
Sure I will do just that. Thanks


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jaitrajive (Aug 24, 2016)

A friend of mine with 12 plus years in HR is and MBA in HR wants immigrate to AUS. 

The person is Currently in Bangalore/ India. 

Any reference if some one can guide or trust worthy consultants with good process knowledge ?


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

We are all here to guide according to our own knowledge and experiences. Please be specific what particular guidance do you want. 

Rgds/T2

:yo:



jaitrajive said:


> A friend of mine with 12 plus years in HR is and MBA in HR wants immigrate to AUS.
> 
> The person is Currently in Bangalore/ India.
> 
> Any reference if some one can guide or trust worthy consultants with good process knowledge ?


----------



## jaitrajive (Aug 24, 2016)

what is the expected average time in each stage for PR in HR Adviser ?

Step 1. Average time for Vetasses - 3 Months 

Step 2. Average time for EOI submission to Invitation ? 

Step 3 - Medical and Police Verification - 

Step 4. Average Time from Invitation to Visa grant - ? 

any other steps ?


----------



## Tazui (Sep 4, 2016)

I wish I could help, but I'm in the process of getting Vetassess so I can't help you at all, sorry.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Hi Jai, 

1. VETASSSESS =Approx 3 months 

2. EOI Submission to Invitation (provided the occupation is available for nomination) = 2 to 6 week (approx. depending upon state)

3. Medical & Police Verification = Medical (1 to 2 weeks) and Police (Depends upon your country, in UAE it is within 24 hours and in India it may take 4 weeks or more)

4. Invitation to visa grant = 3 to 4 months on average (depending upon your country of origin and countries lived) 

5. Any other = yes, the most important and first step is to understand the process. The HR advisor occupation is not available under 189 visa and has to be nominated by a state. Currently it is available by NT only, which is offering 489 instead of 190 visa in most cases. 

Hope it clarified few things, and generated more queries. 

All the best . . . 

Rgds/T2

P.S. Please refer to my timeline where you can find things have been cleared quite fast. Some have done this quite faster, and some may have taken way longer time. It all depends upon the history of your education and experience credentials, coupled with your documents preparation, and finally the good luck. 



jaitrajive said:


> what is the expected average time in each stage for PR in HR Adviser ?
> 
> Step 1. Average time for Vetasses - 3 Months
> 
> ...


----------



## futureahead (Aug 3, 2016)

sobtisonam said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you for the response
> 
> ...


Dear Sonam,

Can you please post the reply from VETASSESS?

Have they mentioned the reason for experience year deduction?

Can you please post your experience and education details with dates? 

As i am applying for VETASSESS, i would appreciate if you could guide me...

Also is it true if NT send only 489 invitations?

Thanks

Vandana


----------



## jaitrajive (Aug 24, 2016)

Hi,

what is your opinion about HR jobs/ career in NT - i do not see high enthusiasm among HR Advisers.


----------



## Tazui (Sep 4, 2016)

Hi,
I'm in process of applying for NT nomination under HR adviser as well, I'm currently getting my assessment, will let you know how it goes when vetassess gives me results.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sundeepadv (Sep 23, 2016)

Any one got nomination from NSW in stream 2 for HR advisor 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

sundeepadv said:


> Any one got nomination from NSW in stream 2 for HR advisor
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is it still available ??

Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


----------



## sundeepadv (Sep 23, 2016)

Preax said:


> Is it still available ??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk



Its not available in SOL of NSW but they are nominating High Points from Skill select


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

sundeepadv said:


> Its not available in SOL of NSW but they are nominating High Points from Skill select


Hi points means more than 70 ??

Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


----------



## sundeepadv (Sep 23, 2016)

Preax said:


> Hi points means more than 70 ??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk



Yes 70 or more than 70 depends on occupation.


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

sundeepadv said:


> Yes 70 or more than 70 depends on occupation.


Is there anyone who got the respond recently

Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

Anyone got the NSW state sponsership recently ?

Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi Tazui, with IELTS below 7 in each, how did you apply for NT?


----------



## Usernameless (May 26, 2015)

Giri vishnu said:


> Hi Tazui, with IELTS below 7 in each, how did you apply for NT?


He has overall 7.


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Well I have that too but my agent says we need 7 in each.


----------



## Usernameless (May 26, 2015)

Giri vishnu said:


> Well I have that too but my agent says we need 7 in each.


Change agent!

NT Migration Occupation List - Australia's Northern Territory


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Yeah, guess would have to do so- Y- Axis..


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi Tazui, what is your overall score to apply for 190? Is it over 55?


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Anyone else applied for NT?


----------



## Tazui (Sep 4, 2016)

Giri vishnu said:


> Hi Tazui, what is your overall score to apply for 190? Is it over 55?




Hi giri Vishnu ,
I haven't applied for the NT nomination yet, as I'm still waiting for my Vetassess skill assessment, also under HR adviser. 
For NT nomination I believe they require 7 overall and I have 7.5, I contacted 2 agents actually and they both told me that 7 overall was enough. NT website also says 7 overall. 
As for Dibp points I might have 65 under visa 190, that is if I get positive assessment with 8 years of work experience, but if I get 5 years then I might consider 489 for more points instead. 
Hope that helps.


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Yeah Tazui, that is what I could comprehend that you are still awaiting response from vetassess.

I am applying for NT- 489..


----------



## Tazui (Sep 4, 2016)

Giri vishnu said:


> Yeah Tazui, that is what I could comprehend that you are still awaiting response from vetassess.
> 
> I am applying for NT- 489..




Good luck, let me know if you get nomination.


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Sure, All the Best !!


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi All, considering the sleepy nature of agents, it will be good to post any new news about our code here..


----------



## sundeepadv (Sep 23, 2016)

Giri vishnu said:


> Hi All, considering the sleepy nature of agents, it will be good to post any new news about our code here..


Agreed!!

So have you applied in any state??


----------



## lakshi (Jul 25, 2015)

Hi

Did anyone hear from ACT?
Their website says, the nominations lodged after 1st Sep likely to take six months for processing. Any idea of this ?


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

I am applying for 489- SS- NT, as I do not have scores for 190 currently..Twice I gave PTE and to my utter bad luck, machine rebooted twice.


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Has ACT started to take nominations? Is our code live there?


----------



## lakshi (Jul 25, 2015)

ACT was accepting nominations during the first week of September. And closed on 10th Sep for HR ppl.


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Were they accepting 489?


----------



## sundeepadv (Sep 23, 2016)

Giri vishnu said:


> Were they accepting 489?




ACT do not offer 489 subclass try NT


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Ya my bad..I realised that after putting the Questions, yes I am trying for NT..currently no other state has an option for us so this is the only option..


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Ya my bad..I realised that after putting the Questions, yes I am trying for NT..currently no other state has an option for us so this is the only option.. what have you filed for?


----------



## sundeepadv (Sep 23, 2016)

lakshi said:


> Hi
> 
> Did anyone hear from ACT?
> Their website says, the nominations lodged after 1st Sep likely to take six months for processing. Any idea of this ?


hi Lakshi,

I also applied in September but did not hear any thing yet from ACT.

Can you please share when you applied and in which occupation?


----------



## lakshi (Jul 25, 2015)

Hi sundeep 

I applied on 9th September on HR advisor category. The news that they take six month to process is really depressing


----------



## sspt101 (Nov 18, 2014)

The same mentioned on the web site is for the complete process i.e. upto Visa Grant. So the nomination should be given within 8 weeks or 2 months. And the time starts from the time of acknowledgement.

From the recent timelines, in 7 days time the acknowledgement is received. Post that after 6 -7 weeks the CO is allocated and in next 15 days time the nomination will be granted.

Keeping in view the past records, ACT has been quite quick in concluding the case. It is among the very few States, who is charging a fee for processing the same. Moreover they closed taking up the new cases from Overseas ,post 14th August, this proves that when they felt that there quota has been completed they stopped the process.

Yes there must be lot of applications in between 1st and 14th of August. so they will be clearing the same in a queue format. '

In nutshell, keep the hope alive and Hope for a quick response.





lakshi said:


> Hi sundeep
> 
> I applied on 9th September on HR advisor category. The news that they take six month to process is really depressing


----------



## sundeepadv (Sep 23, 2016)

lakshi said:


> Hi sundeep
> 
> I applied on 9th September on HR advisor category. The news that they take six month to process is really depressing




Yes on website they mentioned process time is 6 months wait time is killing!!!

How many points you claimed in EOI with state nomination? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lakshi (Jul 25, 2015)

sspt101 said:


> The same mentioned on the web site is for the complete process i.e. upto Visa Grant. So the nomination should be given within 8 weeks or 2 months. And the time starts from the time of acknowledgement.
> 
> From the recent timelines, in 7 days time the acknowledgement is received. Post that after 6 -7 weeks the CO is allocated and in next 15 days time the nomination will be granted.
> 
> ...




Hi,
Thanks so much for your reply. It is certainly a relief to know that. Lets keep fingers crossed for a good news :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Hey Ashish, any update?


----------



## rangshah (Apr 11, 2016)

Hi Everyone,

I am happy to inform that I have finally received my PR (myself, wife and daughter) under Skill Nominated 190 category for HR Adviser profession. It has taken exactly 7 months from the day my visa application was filed.

I was nominated by NSW in February and filed my visa application on 19 March. CO contact was in first week of May, but then nothing until September. They did dual verification - with employer via email and with me over phone in the last week of September. My visa was finally approved on 18 October 2016. I have until 11 February 2017 to make my first entry in Australia.

Please take note guys that they have made the verification process lot more stringent; no visas are being approved without thorough verification. So those who are awaiting visa, my suggestion is to buckle down and wait for few months. 

That's all from me for now guys and gals. Will update soon about my plans of flying down South 

Regards,

Gaurang


----------



## sundeepadv (Sep 23, 2016)

rangshah said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am happy to inform that I have finally received my PR (myself, wife and daughter) under Skill Nominated 190 category for HR Adviser profession. It has taken exactly 7 months from the day my visa application was filed.
> 
> ...


Congrats ) good luck!!!

How you got NSW state nomination in HR adviser occupation is not in NSW CSOL


----------



## rangshah (Apr 11, 2016)

sundeepadv said:


> Congrats ) good luck!!!
> 
> How you got NSW state nomination in HR adviser occupation is not in NSW CSOL


Hello Sundeep,

I got nominated by NSW under Stream II. Under this stream, they are selecting certain high ranking candidates directly even if they are not under any currently available skill categories. I was lucky enough to get through in that.

Regards,

G


----------



## jaitrajive (Aug 24, 2016)

Hi,
Border Gov has reached out to the employer by mail right ? Whom did they reach to , the HR department? How do they reach out to the right person in the organisation ? Had you given the organisation contact mail id ?


----------



## jaitrajive (Aug 24, 2016)

Hi , Can indicate your time line from EOI to Visa grant and the point status too , Thank you


----------



## sundeepadv (Sep 23, 2016)

rangshah said:


> Hello Sundeep,
> 
> I got nominated by NSW under Stream II. Under this stream, they are selecting certain high ranking candidates directly even if they are not under any currently available skill categories. I was lucky enough to get through in that.
> 
> ...


Ohk with how many points your EOI selected in pool can you please share when you submitted your eoi and got invitation


----------



## rangshah (Apr 11, 2016)

jaitrajive said:


> Hi,
> Border Gov has reached out to the employer by mail right ? Whom did they reach to , the HR department? How do they reach out to the right person in the organisation ? Had you given the organisation contact mail id ?


Hi,

Yes they reached out to the HR department. The documents I had submitted carried the contact details including email for my employer. The email might have gone out to the common email address and then forwarded to the HR Head; I do not know that exactly. 

I had already informed my employer that there might be such a verification. So it was handled quickly and positively.

Regards,

Gaurang


----------



## rangshah (Apr 11, 2016)

jaitrajive said:


> Hi , Can indicate your time line from EOI to Visa grant and the point status too , Thank you


I filed my EOI in October 2014 (I believe it was 3rd or 4th October 2014). The remaining timeline thereafter is as listed below:

1. NSW state selected in EOI - Feb 2015
2. Invitation to apply for state nomination - 15 Jan 2016
3. Nomination application filed - 20 Jan 2016
3. ITA for Visa letter - 08 Feb 2016
4. Visa application filed - 19 March 2016
5. PCC and Medicals - 31 March 2016
6. CO contact for additional info - 4 May 2016
7. Additional details provided - 6 May 2016
8. Employment verification (Employer) - 28 Sept 2016
9. Employment verification (Self) - 04 October 2016
10. Visa grant - 18 October 2016

Hope that should give you fair idea of how things progressed.

Regards,

G


----------



## rangshah (Apr 11, 2016)

sundeepadv said:


> Ohk with how many points your EOI selected in pool can you please share when you submitted your eoi and got invitation


Hi Sundeep,

I have provided the complete timeline in my previous reply. As for the points, please find the breakup below:

1. Age (38) - 25 points
2. Language - 20 points (Superior English/ I scored perfect 90 in PTE)
3. Employment - 05 points (I have 16 yrs experience but they considered only 3)
4. Education - 15 points (Bachelor degree. Master degree was considered only 1 year) 
5. State Nomination - 05 points

Total - 70 points

Regards,

G


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Hi All, 

Do we have any good news from our friends who applied for HR Advisor at ACT this year in September? 

Rgds/T2


----------



## sundeepadv (Sep 23, 2016)

two2 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Do we have any good news from our friends who applied for HR Advisor at ACT this year in September?
> 
> Rgds/T2



No still waiting for good news. When you applied and any idea when they will process September applications?


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

I did not apply at ACT as I got my PR the same day ACT opened HR Advisor occupation on Sep 1, 2016. 

I guess they take 2 to 3 months to process application and issue the invitation to lodge visa application. Since it is already 2 months from the date they closed applications, I thought to have an update. In my opinion, there is a large audience in HR Advisor category who were waiting for the occupation to open. 

All the best . . . 

Rgds/T2



sundeepadv said:


> No still waiting for good news. When you applied and any idea when they will process September applications?


----------



## sundeepadv (Sep 23, 2016)

two2 said:


> I did not apply at ACT as I got my PR the same day ACT opened HR Advisor occupation on Sep 1, 2016.
> 
> I guess they take 2 to 3 months to process application and issue the invitation to lodge visa application. Since it is already 2 months from the date they closed applications, I thought to have an update. In my opinion, there is a large audience in HR Advisor category who were waiting for the occupation to open.
> 
> ...


OK congrats for visa grant.

Can you please guide you applied in Training and Development Professionals it is necessary to have experience in Air force & Navy??


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

[Thanks for your wishes.] 

On your question below, I don't see any relation between T&D and working at Navy/Air Force. Can you kindly explain what do you have in mind? 

Rgds/T2



sundeepadv said:


> OK congrats for visa grant.
> 
> Can you please guide you applied in Training and Development Professionals it is necessary to have experience in Air force & Navy??


----------



## sundeepadv (Sep 23, 2016)

two2 said:


> [Thanks for your wishes.]
> 
> On your question below, I don't see any relation between T&D and working at Navy/Air Force. Can you kindly explain what do you have in mind?
> 
> Rgds/T2



I heard for training and development professionals occupation experience must have in Navy or Air force industry is that right??


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

No, there are no restrictions on the industry part for T&D professionals. The only major condition is that you have work experience in the T&D specialist role and not as part of your general HR duties.

Rgds/T2



sundeepadv said:


> I heard for training and development professionals occupation experience must have in Navy or Air force industry is that right??


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Is anyone applying for SA under special condition?


----------



## ashish26 (May 15, 2014)

*Invite recieved*

Hi Everyone, 

Hope you are well, i have finally received an invitation for ACT 190 visa, please find my time line below and do let me know if you guys have any further queries.

ACT EOI: 01 September 2016
Case officer assigned: 09 November 2016
Documents verified and Invite received : 14 November 2016


need to send Medicals and PCC as soon as possible will keep you posted!!!


----------



## sundeepadv (Sep 23, 2016)

ashish26 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congrats Ashish, can you please share when you got acknowledgement email from ACT after submission of application and with how many points you submitted your EOI


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashish26 (May 15, 2014)

Hi Saundeep, 

I have never received any acknowledgement letter, i received an email on 09 November with details of my application and the name of the case officer assigned with my application reference number ( may be that could be the aknowledgement). I have applied with 65+5 SS= 70 points. 

Please see my signature for points break up.




sundeepadv said:


> Congrats Ashish, can you please share when you got acknowledgement email from ACT after submission of application and with how many points you submitted your EOI
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shahrukh_mb (Dec 9, 2015)

ashish26 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Hope you are well, i have finally received an invitation for ACT 190 visa, please find my time line below and do let me know if you guys have any further queries.
> 
> ...


Heartiest Congratulations!


----------



## rubelmmu (Oct 13, 2016)

Hi, 
I have been positively assessed under "Human Resource Adviser" category recently and it seems like the only option I have is to apply for NT State Sponsorship. My points breakdown is as under:

Age: 30 points
English: 0 point (L: 7.5, R: 7.0, W: 6.5, S: 7.5, Overall: 7.0)
Employment: 15 points
Education: 15 points

Based on the present trend of NT sponsorship, can any expert please suggest me about the probability of myself being successful in obtaining a NT Sponsorship (either 190 or 489). 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sspt101 (Nov 18, 2014)

Dear Ashish,

Heartiest Congratulations, Its indeed a great news for all.

Please share that when you have received the acknowledgement mail post submission of application i.e. when you received the mailer stating that money has been received by ACT.



ashish26 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Hope you are well, i have finally received an invitation for ACT 190 visa, please find my time line below and do let me know if you guys have any further queries.
> 
> ...


----------



## sspt101 (Nov 18, 2014)

Previously NT was asking for IELTS 7 in each, just check once again that if this statute is still required or not.



rubelmmu said:


> Hi,
> I have been positively assessed under "Human Resource Adviser" category recently and it seems like the only option I have is to apply for NT State Sponsorship. My points breakdown is as under:
> 
> Age: 30 points
> ...


----------



## rubelmmu (Oct 13, 2016)

sspt101 said:


> Previously NT was asking for IELTS 7 in each, just check once again that if this statute is still required or not.


They require IELTS overall 7.0 for HR Advisor.


----------



## sspt101 (Nov 18, 2014)

All the Best.. hope to see your positive result soon.



rubelmmu said:


> They require IELTS overall 7.0 for HR Advisor.


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi Rubel, with the current score, you are only eligible for 489 for NT
I applied for the same 2 months back..Darwin.


----------



## sundeepadv (Sep 23, 2016)

Giri vishnu said:


> Hi Rubel, with the current score, you are only eligible for 489 for NT
> I applied for the same 2 months back..Darwin.


Hi Giri, You got 489 nomination from NT or waiting for response?


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Hey Sudeep, I got an acknowledgment mail, I applied on 13th October..4th Nov I got a reply, guess which is the standard one that they have received my docs..

Awaiting their next mail, most likely CO..


----------



## sundeepadv (Sep 23, 2016)

Giri vishnu said:


> Hey Sudeep, I got an acknowledgment mail, I applied on 13th October..4th Nov I got a reply, guess which is the standard one that they have received my docs..
> 
> Awaiting their next mail, most likely CO..


Ok good Luck


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Congrats Ashish, 

So we have finally received the first good news this year from ACT for HR Advisors. 

Since you applied on 1st Sep, we would anticipate all other applicants should receive a response within next couple of weeks.

All the best . . . 

Rgds/T2



ashish26 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Hope you are well, i have finally received an invitation for ACT 190 visa, please find my time line below and do let me know if you guys have any further queries.
> 
> ...


----------



## rubelmmu (Oct 13, 2016)

sspt101 said:


> All the Best.. hope to see your positive result soon.


Thank you!!!


----------



## rubelmmu (Oct 13, 2016)

Giri vishnu said:


> Hi Rubel, with the current score, you are only eligible for 489 for NT
> I applied for the same 2 months back..Darwin.


Great! All the best with your application and please keep us informed!


----------



## rubelmmu (Oct 13, 2016)

Giri vishnu said:


> Hey Sudeep, I got an acknowledgment mail, I applied on 13th October..4th Nov I got a reply, guess which is the standard one that they have received my docs..
> 
> Awaiting their next mail, most likely CO..


Btw, can you please guide me about how to do the research on employability in NT?


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

I did search through linkedin, seek & other tools. If you simply put in Google- jobs in Darwin, it will take you to various sites. I am very active on linkedin, so got major help from there...

I hope you are only asking for documentation purpose..


----------



## rubelmmu (Oct 13, 2016)

Giri vishnu said:


> I did search through linkedin, seek & other tools. If you simply put in Google- jobs in Darwin, it will take you to various sites. I am very active on linkedin, so got major help from there...
> 
> I hope you are only asking for documentation purpose..


Yeah for documentation purpose, really getting no clue on how to prepare it. Do I have to show that there are enough jobs in HR category in NT and i meet the criteria for each of the jobs advertised? I am not that much active on linkedin though i have an active account but not sure how i can get help from linkedin in preparing the research doc about my employability in NT.

Sorry for being so novice.


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

No issues, this forum is for helping one another..

You have the Job Description of 223111- just tap that along with the openings you see. 
In a word document paste some links and some detailed description of such jobs ( They know if jobs are there, you are eligible). Say, atleast 4-5 jobs. In linkedin, search jobs in NT- and paste the links or the JD from there. Yo ought to show them, you did good research on job and other areas and why you are choosing NT..

Let me know for any other info..


----------



## rubelmmu (Oct 13, 2016)

Giri vishnu said:


> No issues, this forum is for helping one another..
> 
> You have the Job Description of 223111- just tap that along with the openings you see.
> In a word document paste some links and some detailed description of such jobs ( They know if jobs are there, you are eligible). Say, atleast 4-5 jobs. In linkedin, search jobs in NT- and paste the links or the JD from there. Yo ought to show them, you did good research on job and other areas and why you are choosing NT..
> ...


very helpful indeed, thanks a lot bro!


----------



## sspt101 (Nov 18, 2014)

Hi Friends,

I am creating a Whats up Group for the State sponsorship for ACT candidates. In case somebody want to be part of this, please send a personal message with whatsup number and country code.


----------



## Shahrukh_mb (Dec 9, 2015)

sspt101 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am creating a Whats up Group for the State sponsorship for ACT candidates. In case somebody want to be part of this, please send a personal message with whatsup number and country code.


Hi there, 
Its indeed a great initiative to be in touch with each other for the updates. Would like to be part of the group. Kindly add me on nine six five two seven three six one two six.


----------



## sundeepadv (Sep 23, 2016)

sspt101 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> 
> 
> I am creating a Whats up Group for the State sponsorship for ACT candidates. In case somebody want to be part of this, please send a personal message with whatsup number and country code.




Add me... <*SNIP*> *Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*
Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rishisinghreen (Sep 2, 2014)

*Whats app group*



sspt101 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am creating a Whats up Group for the State sponsorship for ACT candidates. In case somebody want to be part of this, please send a personal message with whatsup number and country code.


Hey, thats a great thing to do. My number us <*SNIP*>. Kindly add me too.

*Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## kilo191 (Mar 9, 2016)

Dear Friends,

I must once again appreciate the information and the support received from this forum, I would like to inform that I have been granted the Immigration Visa and have to make my entry by April, 2017.


I would request all hopefuls to keep studying this thread and keep your spirits high. Good Luck!!








ANZSCO HR Adviser 223111 || IELTS – R:8.0, L:8.0, S:8.0, W:8.5 ||Vetassess : Positive result on 20 May '15 || EOI : Lodged on 28 Feb' 16 (Stream 2 for NSW) || Invite : NSW Invite 9 Mar, 2016 ||Visa Lodged || Med ||PCC || Granted ||Visa Granted 3rd Nov, 2016


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Many congrats Kilo 



kilo191 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I must once again appreciate the information and the support received from this forum, I would like to inform that I have been granted the Immigration Visa and have to make my entry by April, 2017.
> 
> ...


----------



## lohit.joshi (Nov 22, 2016)

sspt101 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am creating a Whats up Group for the State sponsorship for ACT candidates. In case somebody want to be part of this, please send a personal message with whatsup number and country code.


I am new to Expat forum... so unable to send my whatsapp detail for ACT group. How can I PM.


----------



## Vega1511 (Sep 8, 2016)

lohit.joshi said:


> I am new to Expat forum... so unable to send my whatsapp detail for ACT group. How can I PM.


Hi Lohit,

You need to post 5 messages before you are allowed to send a PM to anyone or receive a PM. Once you have done that pls send me your no on a PM & I ll add you to the group.

Meanwhile you can reply this message with your time lines.

Regards


----------



## lohit.joshi (Nov 22, 2016)

Vega1511 said:


> Hi Lohit,
> 
> You need to post 5 messages before you are allowed to send a PM to anyone or receive a PM. Once you have done that pls send me your no on a PM & I ll add you to the group.
> 
> ...


Vetassess Advisory: March 2016
Assessment applied : May 2016
Assessment Received: July 2016
EOI for ACT applied: 6 Sept 2016 with 65 points including SS.


----------



## lohit.joshi (Nov 22, 2016)

ashish26 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Hope you are well, i have finally received an invitation for ACT 190 visa, please find my time line below and do let me know if you guys have any further queries.
> 
> ...


Congrats Ashish one major hurdle is crossed.... Best of luck for future.


----------



## lohit.joshi (Nov 22, 2016)

Hi Ashish I just wanted to know whether any communication was made by CO to your employer ?


Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## sspt101 (Nov 18, 2014)

Dear Lohit,

You need to send Five messages in the group, then only you can send a PM. even i cannot send you a PM else would have shared my number with you.



lohit.joshi said:


> I am new to Expat forum... so unable to send my whatsapp detail for ACT group. How can I PM.


----------



## lohit.joshi (Nov 22, 2016)

Hi .... is it worth applying to NT even when my eoi is pending with ACT..... some of my friends are advising it

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Hey Lohit, you can check some of the groups like NT, 489 application for better details..


----------



## Sarah.Adam (Nov 24, 2016)

*Help Required*

Hi Kilo,

Congratulations on getting the PR. I need a help I am lodging for HR Advisor Skill Assesment. Can you please tell me shall I hire a consultant or go ahead myself for VETASSESS Skil assesmnet?

Much Thanks!



kilo191 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I must once again appreciate the information and the support received from this forum, I would like to inform that I have been granted the Immigration Visa and have to make my entry by April, 2017.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sarah.Adam (Nov 24, 2016)

Hi Ashish,

Did you apply for VETASSESS yourself or involved a consultant? 


=ashish26;11425354]Hi Everyone, 

Hope you are well, i have finally received an invitation for ACT 190 visa, please find my time line below and do let me know if you guys have any further queries.

ACT EOI: 01 September 2016
Case officer assigned: 09 November 2016
Documents verified and Invite received : 14 November 2016


need to send Medicals and PCC as soon as possible will keep you posted!!![/QUOTE]


----------



## sundeepadv (Sep 23, 2016)

Sarah.Adam said:


> Hi Ashish,
> 
> Did you apply for VETASSESS yourself or involved a consultant?
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Hi Sarah, Do it by your own in Pakistan consultants are not reliable they are just charging huge amount and not paying attention to the cases.

Consultancy firms are busy in marketing


----------



## Sarah.Adam (Nov 24, 2016)

*Help*

Thank you so much!

I need some help in filling out VETASSESS form. Can you guide me a little. If that doesnt bother you?

Thanks!


Hi Sarah, Do it by your own in Pakistan consultants are not reliable they are just charging huge amount and not paying attention to the cases.

Consultancy firms are busy in marketing[/QUOTE]


----------



## sundeepadv (Sep 23, 2016)

sarah.adam said:


> thank you so much!
> 
> I need some help in filling out vetassess form. Can you guide me a little. If that doesnt bother you?
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## Sarah.Adam (Nov 24, 2016)

*Help*

Do you know their classification?

Which grades do they include in Secondary & Primary?

Primaryary - 1 - 8?
Secondary - 9-12?


[/QUOTE]


----------



## sundeepadv (Sep 23, 2016)

Sarah.Adam said:


> Do you know their classification?
> 
> Which grades do they include in Secondary & Primary?
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

1-10 Primary
11-12 Secondary
4 Years Bachelor Degree
1 Year Masters
But for masters they consider equivalent to bachelors because of 1 year


----------



## Sarah.Adam (Nov 24, 2016)

Hi, 

Much thanks. Can you tell me which document you submitted online. All degrees? Including school? Employer certificates, tax certificate? Can tell all?

=sundeepadv;11481490][/QUOTE]

1-10 Primary
11-12 Secondary
4 Years Bachelor Degree
1 Year Masters
But for masters they consider equivalent to bachelors because of 1 year[/QUOTE]


----------



## sundeepadv (Sep 23, 2016)

Sarah.Adam said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




1-10 Primary

11-12 Secondary

4 Years Bachelor Degree

1 Year Masters

But for masters they consider equivalent to bachelors because of 1 year[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]



Try to upload as much you are able to provide like Pay slips Appraisal letter Tax certificates JD Joining letter Experience Letter and all educational documents 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi Guys, any news from any state...


----------



## adityapathak2004 (Jun 8, 2015)

Giri vishnu said:


> Hi Guys, any news from any state...


Hi Vishnu,

Wanted to know, is there any different law for NT SS compared to ACT or other states, if I intend to apply for HR Advisor opening. 

Thanks
Aditya


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Hey Aditya,

Can you comprehend the term "Law". I did not understand the question...


----------



## adityapathak2004 (Jun 8, 2015)

Giri vishnu said:


> Hey Aditya,
> 
> Can you comprehend the term "Law". I did not understand the question...


Hey Giri,

"Law" as in "conditions" - is it mandatory to have an employment offer from a prospective employer, for me to apply for NT SS.

Thanks
Aditya


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Oh, No Aditya- for 489, it is not a mandate to hold an offer, you can apply without that too..


----------



## adityapathak2004 (Jun 8, 2015)

Giri vishnu said:


> Oh, No Aditya- for 489, it is not a mandate to hold an offer, you can apply without that too..


OK. I am keen for 190, any input for 190 visa.


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

for 190, I hope offer is required; still I suggest to check with others in this forum. 190 is a good idea but currently no state other than NSW stream 2- has option for us..


----------



## adityapathak2004 (Jun 8, 2015)

Giri vishnu said:


> for 190, I hope offer is required; still I suggest to check with others in this forum. 190 is a good idea but currently no state other than NSW stream 2- has option for us..


NSW Stream -2, what is that ?
Can you suggest any link, where I can read and understand.


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Just see in the forum only- there is a group by that name..


----------



## adityapathak2004 (Jun 8, 2015)

Giri vishnu said:


> Just see in the forum only- there is a group by that name..


Thanks Giri  .


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Guys- any news on the SA list?


----------



## keerat (Dec 11, 2016)

Any one who got state nomination applied on 6th September??


----------



## keerat (Dec 11, 2016)

Applied In act Canberra, anyone who got Co allocation file submitted after 2 ND September? Please reply


----------



## ashish26 (May 15, 2014)

Hi keerat,

applied to ACT 223111 on 01 sept night ( probably 02nd morning)
co assigned on 07 November 
invite recieved on 14 nov
medicals and pcc subnmitted on 25 NOv

Main application lodged on 05 Dec

now fingers crossed agaon


----------



## satin (Dec 15, 2016)

Hi friends, NT- SS- HR Advisor-223111,have submitted EOI on 26/11/16,,,60 points .what are my chances if any,how long its taking for them to get back with CO assignment etc,thanks


----------



## Jeanie (Dec 8, 2015)

*Few Questions*

*Few Questions (Doubts still left after going through thread and forum): -*

*Q.* What is Skill Select Account ?
*Q.* Is EOI same as Skill Select Account ?
*Q.* I am using a consultant : Should i create the Skill Select account or let the consultant create this ? Consultant has so far said that they will create it.
*Q.* Will it be my credentials (eg email id, ph no etc) or consultant's ?
*Q.* Will i get any updated directly to my email/phone etc. or through consultant ?
*Q.* I wish to apply multiple EOI's (one for NT, one for SA, and one open for all other states). Do i have to create the same in different accounts ?
*Q.* Will it hamper to have multiple EOI's, any prospects, i have of getting an invite from NT ?
*Q.* I wish to claim Spouse Points also, as it will add 5 points to my score - My Husband is also working under HR Adviser Code 223111; Is it feasible to claim Five Points ? Consultant says it is not feasible, i have read otherwise somewhere, Confused.
*Q.* How can I directly apply to NT ?

*
Regards
Jeanie*


----------



## sridhar123 (Apr 20, 2016)

If you are using a consultant, they will take of everything. Also, the credentials and profile created will be in your name and not the consultant's.


----------



## HR.Guy (Nov 30, 2016)

Jullz said:


> You can find the timelines in my signature!
> Step 1: Vetassess received my papers on 11.04.13 --> successful assessment received by post on 02.07.13;
> Step 2: EOI submitted on 29.07.13;
> Step 3: Invitation to apply for state nomination at Western Australia received on 02.08.13.
> ...


Hi, I know this discussion has been ended pretty long time ago. Though, I would very grateful If you could please provide me few tips out of your experience being an Human Resources professional in Australia. 

I'm a HR guy with experience in various verticals of human resources for about 8+ years , living in Dubai,UAE. I gained residency in 2014 and I was very scared to leave my current job to go to Oz and find one. However, I made up my mind to go to Australia in Feburary'17. 

Looking at your profile and assuming your considerable level of experience, please advice me for the following queries for which i would deeply indebted:-

1) How's the job market for Human Resources Professionals? Are there opportunities?
2)How easy to land in a HR job being a migrant without local experience?
3)Is there any courses or certification recommended to enroll?

Thanks a lot a ton and I would really appreciate your insights on this as it helps me to prepare myself before I embark and have a clear picture on this upcoming hurdles.

Once again, Thank you so much and awaiting for your kind advice.


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

If I were you, would not leave Dubai for Aus; things do not seem so rosy for us, as per some statistics and few of my friend's who are already struggling to get job in HR.


----------



## HR.Guy (Nov 30, 2016)

Giri vishnu said:


> If I were you, would not leave Dubai for Aus; things do not seem so rosy for us, as per some statistics and few of my friend's who are already struggling to get job in HR.


Hi Giri, Thanks for your reply.

Would you be able to elaborate what has happened with your friends? What do they come across? 

Appreciate your inputs on this


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Well, they struggled really hard for HR job, as there are more HR's there and less jobs..eventually they had to take up small jobs or change their profession totally..


----------



## HR.Guy (Nov 30, 2016)

Giri vishnu said:


> Well, they struggled really hard for HR job, as there are more HR's there and less jobs..eventually they had to take up small jobs or change their profession totally..


I'm sorry to hear that. I wish they will reach their aim at some point of time.

Is there any way i could have a word with anyone if you could please share their email address or so?

Thank a lot dear.


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

I will check with them and post you; in best case; you can search some HR groups in this forum, their experience can help you too.

I am more in touch with them through Linkedin though !!


----------



## HR.Guy (Nov 30, 2016)

Giri vishnu said:


> I will check with them and post you; in best case; you can search some HR groups in this forum, their experience can help you too.
> 
> I am more in touch with them through Linkedin though !!


Sure. I will do that.

Thanks a ton


----------



## ashish26 (May 15, 2014)

Hey Satin,

There are no fixed timelines as such, i have seen people getting visa in 8 month and also who have been waiting for 2 years in the same forum.

the best option is to ensure all docs are clear and submitted on time

and fingers crossed


----------



## satin (Dec 15, 2016)

ashish26 said:


> Hey Satin,
> 
> There are no fixed timelines as such, i have seen people getting visa in 8 month and also who have been waiting for 2 years in the same forum.
> 
> ...


Thanks Ashish!documents are only after i get invited/nominated right?still at EOI stage


----------



## cherry3s (Aug 22, 2016)

ashish26 said:


> Hi keerat,
> 
> applied to ACT 223111 on 01 sept night ( probably 02nd morning)
> co assigned on 07 November
> ...


Hi, would you mind to let me know your total points please. Thanks in anticipation.

Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


----------



## satin (Dec 15, 2016)

Any NT folks awaiting invite for 489 noc-223111 please ?please share the experiences..thanks


----------



## nahid_sumit (Dec 11, 2016)

*Help Needed for applying to NT as HR Adviser*

Hi All,

I am new to this group. I need your advice. I have submitted my EOI as an HR Adviser 223111 this month on 17th December 2016. 

My total points are below:
Age: 30
IELTS: 10
Education: 15
State/Territory Nomination: 5
Work Experience: 10
TOTAL POINTS: 70

Now my question is, what should I do now? 
1. Should I apply for NT for state nomination since HR Adviser (223111) is only available in NT and not available in any other states? 

2. If yes, what is the process for applying to state nomination? 

3. Should I wait for other states to open HR Adviser? Are there any other states currently opened or soon to be opened?

Appreciate your kind advice please. Thanks

Regards
Kazi


----------



## nahid_sumit (Dec 11, 2016)

two2 said:


> Hi Jai,
> 
> 1. VETASSSESS =Approx 3 months
> 
> ...


Hi T2,
My question is to you that since HR Adviser is currently available in NT only, how can I get the state nomination from NT? Do I need to apply? If yes, whats the process? Please help.

Regards
Kazi


----------



## ruse14 (Dec 20, 2016)

Hi guys,

About to start my wife's profile assessment by VETASSESS. Can you guys please help with my following queries:

1. What was the timelines for your assessments by VETASSESS.
2. I know the VETASSESS process very well. Can you guys how did the VETASSESS approached your current/ex employers for verification?
3. What documents were required for the assessment? 
4. Any other advises? 

Looking forward to hear from you all.

Thanks and Happy new year 2017 in advance. 

Ciao,
Ruse


----------



## jaitrajive (Aug 24, 2016)

A person I know, whose HR Adviser application to ACT got rejected citing wrong jobs selection - 

the papers were submitted and Y AXIS was the consultants. 

The documents were submitted only after Y AXIS audited and checked documents, however there were gross mistakes resulted in rejection. I understand that their consultants really do not know the processes.

In case any one submitting application it is advised that personal research and study of AUS processes are highly needed as consultants are not aware of many processes.


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Hey Jai, would you know who that person is and from which location?


----------



## nahid_sumit (Dec 11, 2016)

Hi Vishnu,

It seems that you have applied for NT SS. Have you got any reply yet?
I am planning to apply too. 
Can you please give me the list of documents you had to send to them ?
I need to send those docs to that email address only, right?
Is there any fee involved when I apply?

Thanks & Regards
Nahid


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi Nahid,

I got an auto reply, that they received my docs.

List of documents- It is on their website ( In case of doubt, feel free to ask)

Yes- same email- migration..

No fee- It is a free application.

Thanks
Giri


----------



## nahid_sumit (Dec 11, 2016)

Giri vishnu said:


> Hi Nahid,
> 
> I got an auto reply, that they received my docs.
> 
> ...


Hi Giri,

Thanks for your reply. I am preparing the docs as per the list but have some confusions. 

1. How many pages should I write the Commitment Statement to NT?

2. How do I prepare the evidence of employablity? 
(I believe I need to take some screenshots of Jobs advertised? Any separate statement I need to write to them stating how my skills are in line with NT?) What did you do?

3. How do I show the Statement of Financial Capacity? (Just take Bank Statements and compile all those in one PDF and send them?)

Will appreciate if you kindly assist me as I am planning to apply by next week.

Thanks & Regards
Nahid


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

There is a separate group for NT- people who have applied in this category.

All your above questions and many more can be solved there..Just search it..

For financial capacity- Yes, you are right, in one pdf..


----------



## nahid_sumit (Dec 11, 2016)

Giri vishnu said:


> There is a separate group for NT- people who have applied in this category.
> 
> All your above questions and many more can be solved there..Just search it..
> 
> For financial capacity- Yes, you are right, in one pdf..


Hi Giri,

Thank You so much for your reply. Could you please let me know the full group name?
I have been trying to find out but could not find it, may be I am searching it wrong. 

Thanks 
Nahid


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Hi Kazi, 

Thanks for your message and apologies for a delayed response as I was not in touch with forum being in Australia whole of December 2016. Kindly make sure to send personal message in case you require support from someone specific so the person does not miss reading your message  

For your query in message below, currently only NT is considering applications for HR Advisors (223111) but they are offering 489 visa instead of 190. At least this is the case with many applicants I have spoken with. They offered 489 to me as well, which I refused. To apply, you will have to lodge an EOI and mention NT as your preferred state, and then send them your documents with application form. Their processing time is usually 3 months. 

However, if your points are 70, you may also consider applying under high points category to NSW (Sydney). There are some applicants who got invited by NSW for HR Advisor with 70 points. You will have to search this thread for further information on NSW as I don't have much information with high points category. 

if you are in touch with Giri Vishnu or Preax here, you will already have good information as they are currently passing through the process. However let me know if you require further assistance. 

All the best . . . 

Rgds/T2




nahid_sumit said:


> Hi T2,
> My question is to you that since HR Adviser is currently available in NT only, how can I get the state nomination from NT? Do I need to apply? If yes, whats the process? Please help.
> 
> Regards
> Kazi


----------



## nahid_sumit (Dec 11, 2016)

Hi T2, 
Thank You so much for your reply. 

Hi Giri, 
If you are reading this, do you have any information on NSW?

Thanks
Nahid


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Hey Nahid, what T2 wrote is absolutely correct for NT, if you have any question pertaining to that, feel free to ask.

For NSW, yes, you can apply with high points like rangshah- he has given info in the previous page.

PS: I have applied for NT.


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Hey Nahid- This is the group name:

"Northern Territory State sponsorship current timeline"


----------



## nahid_sumit (Dec 11, 2016)

two2 said:


> Hi Kazi,
> 
> Thanks for your message and apologies for a delayed response as I was not in touch with forum being in Australia whole of December 2016. Kindly make sure to send personal message in case you require support from someone specific so the person does not miss reading your message
> 
> ...


Hi T2,
Can I submit 2 separate EOIs for NSW and NT separately under HR Adviser (223111)?
Currently my EOI has got "All States" selected. Please suggest. 

Thanks
Nahid


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Nahid- Can you share your points breakup?


----------



## nahid_sumit (Dec 11, 2016)

Giri vishnu said:


> Nahid- Can you share your points breakup?


Points Breakdown:
1. Age: 30
2. English Language: 10
3. Education: 15
5. State/Territory Nomination: 05
6. Work Experience: 10

TOTAL POINTS: 70


----------



## nahid_sumit (Dec 11, 2016)

*Help Needed regarding showing strong evidence of employability in NT*

Hi All,

I am planning to apply to NT for State Sponsorship. Can anyone please help me with the questions below which is a pre-requisite to apply for SS? I have been searching the threads/forums but could not find any useful information. 

1. Statement describing how your skills and experience are in line with NT employer needs - Can anybody guide me on this on it's structure or share any format please? What is the page limit?

2. Evidence of this occupation being advertised in the NT multiple times (provide screen dumps of the job adverts, webpage links are not sufficient) - I understand that I need to take screenshots of the job ads, do i compile them in a single PDF? What's the process?

3. Clarify how your qualifications and experience matches the job opening - Is this another statement I have to make? If yes, What is the page limit?

Thanks 
Kazi


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi Guys, NT has rejected my application.


----------



## adityapathak2004 (Jun 8, 2015)

Hi Giri,

Just want to know, whether you work as an HR Gen or Recruitment/ Talent Acquisition in India.

Thanks
Aditya


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Talent Acquisition


----------



## adityapathak2004 (Jun 8, 2015)

Giri vishnu said:


> Talent Acquisition


Thanks Giri.


----------



## satin (Dec 15, 2016)

Giri vishnu said:


> Hi Guys, NT has rejected my application.


Hi Giri

Sorry to hear that, any reasons they gave..Why do u think they did that.Take care


----------



## satin (Dec 15, 2016)

adityapathak2004 said:


> Hi Giri,
> 
> Just want to know, whether you work as an HR Gen or Recruitment/ Talent Acquisition in India.
> 
> ...


Hi are you applying/applied for 489 NT under Hr adviser?


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Hey Satin, they simply quoted- need local laws knowledge and the standard reply they give always..

Well, NT is often known for rejecting applications, so this is bad but not new...


----------



## satin (Dec 15, 2016)

Giri vishnu said:


> Hey Satin, they simply quoted- need local laws knowledge and the standard reply they give always..
> 
> Well, NT is often known for rejecting applications, so this is bad but not new...


ohh! so whats ur plan now will u try to pull up ur points by english test mayb?


----------



## sundeepadv (Sep 23, 2016)

satin said:


> ohh! so whats ur plan now will u try to pull up ur points by english test mayb?




Hiii satin whats your occupation and how many points u have


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sarah.Adam (Nov 24, 2016)

Hi , I am about to submit mine too.

The vetastes form is very brief one, including section of education employment, personal details etc. Is this all?


----------



## satin (Dec 15, 2016)

sundeepadv said:


> Hiii satin whats your occupation and how many points u have
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


489 it is so 60 and your? r u aiming NT under hr adviser too?


----------



## sundeepadv (Sep 23, 2016)

satin said:


> 489 it is so 60 and your? r u aiming NT under hr adviser too?




M HR advisor too... applied NT but got rejection around 3 months ago 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## satin (Dec 15, 2016)

sundeepadv said:


> M HR advisor too... applied NT but got rejection around 3 months ago
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


so disappointing to hear all this so should i think 60 will be rejection  were u at 60 too?


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Honestly, I do not know. I am thinking for Canada now...)

I think Sundeep has 70 points..


----------



## sundeepadv (Sep 23, 2016)

Giri vishnu said:


> Honestly, I do not know. I am thinking for Canada now...)
> 
> I think Sundeep has 70 points..




Yes I have 70... how long r u waiting for HR occupation. Do you have any idea about Canada any options for HR people


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Hey Canada, even I am not sure but guess worth checking..


----------



## sundeepadv (Sep 23, 2016)

Giri vishnu said:


> Hey Canada, even I am not sure but guess worth checking..




Ok thank you... how long you are waiting for Australia PR


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

well, 2 yrs now..


----------



## sundeepadv (Sep 23, 2016)

Giri vishnu said:


> well, 2 yrs now..




Ohh why you didn't tried for ACT in September 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

I don't have the required score Sundeep..


----------



## satin (Dec 15, 2016)

Giri vishnu said:


> Honestly, I do not know. I am thinking for Canada now...)
> 
> I think Sundeep has 70 points..


canada is worth trying too,im looking at that too,they do have hr professionals in noc list,lets keep connected on that too


----------



## satin (Dec 15, 2016)

Giri vishnu said:


> well, 2 yrs now..


wat r ur experiences is it always been NT or have you tried anything else?


----------



## hachau (Dec 8, 2016)

ashish26 said:


> Hey Satin,
> 
> There are no fixed timelines as such, i have seen people getting visa in 8 month and also who have been waiting for 2 years in the same forum.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Which state did you apply for SS? Can you share us your story?


----------



## nahid_sumit (Dec 11, 2016)

*Human Resource Adviser - 223111 State Nomination NSW*

Hi,

Have anyone got state nomination from NSW on occupation 223111-Human Resource Adviser?

Thanks
Kazi


----------



## aarti0111 (Mar 30, 2015)

Hi friends...this is to update you that I have moved to Sydney just 2 months back. But not on PR as my case is still pending..didn't receive any invitation from NSW. We have moved on 457 work visa which my husband has got as he got transferred from his company. Things are going fine but not easy to get a HR job here. If anyone has any contacts in this industry please help me out.


----------



## adityapathak2004 (Jun 8, 2015)

aarti0111 said:


> Hi friends...this is to update you that I have moved to Sydney just 2 months back. But not on PR as my case is still pending..didn't receive any invitation from NSW. We have moved on 457 work visa which my husband has got as he got transferred from his company. Things are going fine but not easy to get a HR job here. If anyone has any contacts in this industry please help me out.


Hey Aarti,
Congratulations !!!

>snip< - _Please do not post personal or identifiable information about yourself or others on the public forum... please use the Private Message function to relay such information _

Hope you are the lucky one.

All the best.

Thanks
Aditya


----------



## nahid_sumit (Dec 11, 2016)

*Need help! Urgent*

I am applying for NT State Sponsorship, in the application I need help with the following items:

1. Evidence of previous employment, including recent work experience related to the skilled occupation that has been nominated 
(Do I need to submit the Employment Reference Letter used for Vetassess/All employment related docs like, Offer, Appointment Letter, etc.?)

2. Certified copies of main applicant’s qualification / skill certificates and academic transcripts. 
(What is meant by certified copies? does it mean notarized? Should I use colored/black and white documents in the application?)

3. Certified copies of the ID pages from main applicant’s passport and any dependent family members’ passports (if in Australia also include evidence of current visa status)
(What is meant by certified copies? does it mean notarized? Should I use colored/black and white documents in the application)

4. Certified copy of the skills assessment for main applicants nominated occupation from the relevant Australian Assessment Authority
(What is meant by certified copies? does it mean notarized? Should I use colored/black and white documents in the application)

Please help. Thanks in advance.

Regards
Kazi


----------



## nahid_sumit (Dec 11, 2016)

*Need Help with NT SS Application*

Hi, 

I am planning to apply for NT State Sponsorship. In the application from, I have some queries:

1. Evidence of previous employment, including recent work experience related to the skilled occupation that has been nominated 
(Do I need to submit the Employment Reference Letter used for Vetassess/All employment related docs like, Offer, Appointment Letter, etc.?)

2. Certified copies of main applicant’s qualification / skill certificates and academic transcripts. 
(What is meant by certified copies? does it mean notarized? Should I use colored/black and white documents in the application?)

Will be grateful if somebody could help. Thanks in advance.

Regards
Kazi


----------



## navjotarora89 (Nov 1, 2015)

Hello,
Yes! Certid=fied means Notarized. Its good to submit coloured copies. All your work experience dox need to be exactly the same that you submitted to VETASSESS but you can take the new ref letter coz when you submitted your VET application, the date was different and today is a different date, so to ensure that your work exp letter shows the latest date, if you want, you can take a new ref letter from your employers but if it will not increase your points (even after showing your work exp till date), then you can submit the same ref letter that you used for vetassess.

Its best to hire an agent rather than risking the entire application process. Do it yourself only if you are superconfident about yourself.

Good luck.



nahid_sumit said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning to apply for NT State Sponsorship. In the application from, I have some queries:
> 
> ...


----------



## satin (Dec 15, 2016)

nahid_sumit said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning to apply for NT State Sponsorship. In the application from, I have some queries:
> 
> ...


when did you submit EOI and when did you receive Invite for NT, how many points please?


----------



## satin (Dec 15, 2016)

Giri vishnu said:


> well, 2 yrs now..


Giri, what are you planning to do ,applying again after uplifting english scores, have you tried PTE


----------



## nahid_sumit (Dec 11, 2016)

satin said:


> when did you submit EOI and when did you receive Invite for NT, how many points please?


Hi Satin,

I applied just this week, 30 Jan 2017 to be exact. My total points are: 65+5 (SS) = 70.

Thanks
Kazi


----------



## sampak (Feb 2, 2017)

I am planning to apply for HR Advisor under sub -class 190. What are the chances that I will get sub-class 190 and not 489. If I bring 7 in each IELTS band that will be 60points but I am aiming for 8 band in each so that I get 70points. Will this have more chances of being granted for an invitation?


----------



## satin (Dec 15, 2016)

nahid_sumit said:


> Hi Satin,
> 
> I applied just this week, 30 Jan 2017 to be exact. My total points are: 65+5 (SS) = 70.
> 
> ...


so got the invite immediately?well done and gud luck!wat noc,,


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Hey Kazi, is NT accepting 190 now?

Satin- I am not sure to sit for PTE now or not..I am in a jam too...


----------



## satin (Dec 15, 2016)

Giri vishnu said:


> Hey Kazi, is NT accepting 190 now?
> 
> Satin- I am not sure to sit for PTE now or not..I am in a jam too...


how long u have until ur 45th bday!


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Well, lot of time...)


----------



## Snober (Jan 23, 2017)

I have applied for HR advisor in NSW with 75+5 points. Can anyone tellt he chances I can get a call.


----------



## sundeepadv (Sep 23, 2016)

Snober said:


> I have applied for HR advisor in NSW with 75+5 points. Can anyone tellt he chances I can get a call.




If you have 80 points u can apply for SA in July when it opens.
Can you please share your score.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snober (Jan 23, 2017)

75 plus 5 including state nomination 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Guys, so what other HR's are doing; any news about other states opening up?

Ashish- Have you got the ACT reply?


----------



## ashish26 (May 15, 2014)

*Got My grant*

Hi Guys and admin team,

After almost 2 years i have received my PR grant for HR advisor 223111 today. Just wanted to thank all the members for your valuable support and infomation you have provided during my struggle.

please let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Congrats Ashish !


----------



## adityapathak2004 (Jun 8, 2015)

Congrats Ashish !!!


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

ashish26 said:


> Hi Guys and admin team,
> 
> After almost 2 years i have received my PR grant for HR advisor 223111 today. Just wanted to thank all the members for your valuable support and infomation you have provided during my struggle.
> 
> please let me know if you have any questions.


Hi Ashish, may I request you for details regarding your state sponsorship please? I have a friend who is desperately looking to migrate to AUS. Please advise on getting an invite.. He has 20 points for english got a negative from ACS due to insufficient Computer skills. Please advise if there is a way for HR ppl to migrate and if there is any state that is still inviting candidates for this year.. Please help!


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Congrats Ashish, 

Plz also update your state name in your signatures to better assist other. Cheers. 

Rgds/T2



ashish26 said:


> Hi Guys and admin team,
> 
> After almost 2 years i have received my PR grant for HR advisor 223111 today. Just wanted to thank all the members for your valuable support and infomation you have provided during my struggle.
> 
> please let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

If I can help- he applied for ACT.


----------



## pgalla (Oct 28, 2016)

Glad to inform that I got my visa grant today. Timelines below: All docs front loaded. 

ANZSCO - 223111 - Human Resource Adviser
GSM Adelaide 
ACT Nomination Applied - Sep 2nd, 2016
Nomination Received - Nov 30, 2016
Visa Lodged - Dec 8, 2016
CO Contact - Dec 21, 2016 (Asking for proof of Date of birth, even though docs were already uploaded)
Docs Uploaded - Dec 21, 2016
Email sent to GSM asking for status and clarify if they will put the case on hold - Feb 19, 2017
Visa Grant - Feb 23, 2017


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

That's cool, atleast some good news for HR, what was your PTE/ IELTS Score?


----------



## pgalla (Oct 28, 2016)

Ielts: L:8.5 r:7.5 w: 7.5 s:7


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Congrats, seems a good day today for HR Professionals who applied early for ACT nomination  

Rgds/T2



pgalla said:


> Glad to inform that I got my visa grant today. Timelines below: All docs front loaded.
> 
> ANZSCO - 223111 - Human Resource Adviser
> GSM Adelaide
> ...


----------



## sam.d (Feb 6, 2017)

Hi All,

I have some questions regarding my visa application under Human Resource Adviser - 223111, Please clarify them before i start my process.

1. How much total experience required for my application.
2. Funds Requirement and how much old.
3. What is the process of PCC in India.
4. Once Grant Visa how much time they will provide to Land in Australia.

Thanks,
Sam


----------



## bharathkumar83 (Feb 28, 2017)

Hi All,

I have applies my EOI for NSW as HR adviser and my current points is 65 which will get changed to 70 this march 17 what is my chance of getting an invitation.

Can some also suggest when will other states sponsorship quota begin.

Regards
Bharath


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Hi Bharat, 

Almost all states review their quota and analyse demand/supply of occupations starting from July every year. However, it differs from state to state; some release the new list immediately in July while others take few months to release the updated list. 

For NSW, I guess if the HR occupation is closed at NSW, you should consider applying to state when your points turn to 70 in the 'high points category'. 

Rgds/T2



bharathkumar83 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applies my EOI for NSW as HR adviser and my current points is 65 which will get changed to 70 this march 17 what is my chance of getting an invitation.
> 
> ...


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Thanks for the info  



Giri vishnu said:


> If I can help- he applied for ACT.


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

BTW, what's your status? Did you get your PR? 



Giri vishnu said:


> If I can help- he applied for ACT.


----------



## MegaDiva (Feb 24, 2017)

Hi I am interested in participating in the group my Phone no is +<*SNIP*>. Kindly add me. thanks

*Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## movingWA (Jul 2, 2013)

*Moving Canberra*

Hi All,

Can anybody suggest which suburb is good for stay in Canberra.

Currently i have paid my visa application fees and awaiting visa for ACT.

Thank You in Advance.


----------



## Pinto Pinto (Jul 26, 2016)

*VETASSESS - 223111 - Human Resource Adviser*

Hi All,

I am new to this forum. I would like to wish each an everyone success in achieving their desired goals and dreams. Good luck and all the best .

Message to Giri Vishnu,

I believe you are in Darwin. I have opted for the same. If you could please let me know on the below: (MARA agent working on my case)

1. How long will the process take from date of application? (My sincere apologies in advance as I am aware such questions have been asked previously)
2. Is it easy to find a Job in Darwin?

I will start with few questions for now and keep the rest for later.

Thank you Sir.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
VETASSESS - 223111 - Human Resource Adviser
NT DARWIN
PTE : L-7.5/ R-7 / W-7.5 / S-9
Total Points : 65
EOI Lodged : MAR 06, 2017
NT Nomination Applied : MAR 16, 2017
Nomination Received :fingerscrossed:
Visa Lodged :fingerscrossed:
Visa Grant : ??? ??,2017 :amen:


----------



## Pinto Pinto (Jul 26, 2016)

Good Luck


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Hey Pinto, no I am not in Darwin, my application got rejected..


----------



## Pinto Pinto (Jul 26, 2016)

movingWA said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can anybody suggest which suburb is good for stay in Canberra.
> 
> ...




good luck mate


----------



## Pinto Pinto (Jul 26, 2016)

Hi Giri,

Thank you for your quick response . Rejection was notified with how many days of your application.

Where are you currently stationed?


----------



## Pinto Pinto (Jul 26, 2016)

Giri vishnu said:


> Hey Pinto, no I am not in Darwin, my application got rejected..


Hi Giri,

Thank you for your quick response . Rejection was notified with how many days of your application.

Where are you currently stationed?


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Same to you my friend, for sometime I have parked my Australia Dream..


----------



## sundeepadv (Sep 23, 2016)

Giri vishnu said:


> Same to you my friend, for sometime I have parked my Australia Dream..




Currently there is no option for HR advisors!!! In future no idea what happen 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

I am in India, I was lucky to be notified in just 2 months, some of the people kept waiting for long 8-9 months and got rejection. There is a NT whats app group, if you want to be part of that, pm your number..


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Correct Sundeep, future does not look that bright to me also...let's wait till July though..


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Hey guys, don't lose hope. Keep an eye for the next fiscal year starting July. All the best . . . 

My question: Those who have received their assessment last year, why did not you apply for ACT on Sep 1, 2016? If you applied, but could not be successful, any particular reasons for disqualification?

Rgds/T2



sundeepadv said:


> Currently there is no option for HR advisors!!! In future no idea what happen
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

I do not have the PTE scores with me as per the requirement, so could not apply..


----------



## sundeepadv (Sep 23, 2016)

two2 said:


> Hey guys, don't lose hope. Keep an eye for the next fiscal year starting July. All the best . . .
> 
> My question: Those who have received their assessment last year, why did not you apply for ACT on Sep 1, 2016? If you applied, but could not be successful, any particular reasons for disqualification?
> 
> Rgds/T2



Applied for ACT got rejection...


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Now, this is really bad. A friend of mine, got the same in ACT- HR only..


----------



## Snober (Jan 23, 2017)

Hi all

Can HR not apply in SA .... and how abt NT .... i see that people have got rejection ... is hr not in demand ...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

SA- HR is not open..NT- most of them have got rejection..


----------



## Snober (Jan 23, 2017)

very bad n then what is the option ....

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Only waiting till July or any miracle before that !!


----------



## Pinto Pinto (Jul 26, 2016)

Giri vishnu said:


> Only waiting till July or any miracle before that !!


Good news for July 2017 ACT will open. My MARA agent just informed me.


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

That's a good news. Keep your stuff ready. and apply in the first hour. 

Rgds/T2



Pinto Pinto said:


> Good news for July 2017 ACT will open. My MARA agent just informed me.


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

What were the reasons for rejection? I just read ACT may open again in July 2017. 

Any possibility for re-applying? 

Rgds/T2



sundeepadv said:


> Applied for ACT got rejection...


----------



## Pinto Pinto (Jul 26, 2016)

two2 said:


> That's a good news. Keep your stuff ready. and apply in the first hour.
> 
> Rgds/T2


thank you . How is it going with you in SA . work wise . was it easy to find a job


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

What were their PTE requirements? Any idea how many HR people got successful with ACT? 

Rgds/T2



Giri vishnu said:


> Now, this is really bad. A friend of mine, got the same in ACT- HR only..


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

I know of 2 people who did, 1 is from my last company only..he had 80 above PTE scores.


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Hi, 

As Giri mentioned: 

South Australia - Currently closed for HR Advisors 
Northern Territory - Open for HR Advisors (but with high rejection rates; and offering 489 to successful candidates) 

Option: Apply to NT for HR Advisor (you got nothing to lose, if your case goes well, you may be offered 190, or if they offer 489 then you can decide what to do). 

My idea is that once your things are in process, that's a less stressful situation than just keep waiting for the occupation to open (which no one knows when to open). 

Sad to read about people who could not be successful with ACT. Those who applied with NT, can and should try again. 

All the best . . . 

Rgds/T2




Snober said:


> Hi all
> 
> Can HR not apply in SA .... and how abt NT .... i see that people have got rejection ... is hr not in demand ...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

you mean his English scores were the prime factor in receiving offer from ACT? 



Giri vishnu said:


> I know of 2 people who did, 1 is from my last company only..he had 80 above PTE scores.


----------



## Snober (Jan 23, 2017)

is there any other state who is inviting hr

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Well I guess so, why was Sudeep rejected- Sudeep would you know the reason..

I know the guy who was selected well, have met also, his experience is only 3 years, but he worked in UK and later joined my company. Scores can be a factor combined with his luck..


----------



## sundeepadv (Sep 23, 2016)

Giri vishnu said:


> Well I guess so, why was Sudeep rejected- Sudeep would you know the reason..
> 
> I know the guy who was selected well, have met also, his experience is only 3 years, but he worked in UK and later joined my company. Scores can be a factor combined with his luck..



They rejected because search criteria of jobs was not met.


----------



## meenal_sm (Apr 15, 2014)

sundeepadv said:


> They rejected because search criteria of jobs was not met.


Means, you gave details of recruitment jobs or T&D, or something else. Please elaborate. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sundeepadv (Sep 23, 2016)

meenal_sm said:


> Means, you gave details of recruitment jobs or T&D, or something else. Please elaborate.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk



Gave detail of HR jobs which was not matching with my profile.


----------



## meenal_sm (Apr 15, 2014)

sundeepadv said:


> Gave detail of HR jobs which was not matching with my profile.


Please explain, so that others don't repeat the mistakes. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sundeepadv (Sep 23, 2016)

*WA*

Any one have idea about Western Australia?? They are reviewing SOL any chances for HR occupation??


----------



## Pinto Pinto (Jul 26, 2016)

two2 said:


> Hi,
> 
> As Giri mentioned:
> 
> ...


thank you for your kind reply. lets be positive and keep it going


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Hi Snober, 

You may like to visit www.anzscosearch.com 

Plz do some research there and let us know for any clarifications. 

Rgds/T2




Snober said:


> is there any other state who is inviting hr
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

All the best . . . 

Rgds/T2



Pinto Pinto said:


> thank you for your kind reply. lets be positive and keep it going


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Sounds logical if he had good scores in English, his overall scores would have improved as well. 

Rgds/T2



Giri vishnu said:


> Well I guess so, why was Sudeep rejected- Sudeep would you know the reason..
> 
> I know the guy who was selected well, have met also, his experience is only 3 years, but he worked in UK and later joined my company. Scores can be a factor combined with his luck..


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Hi Pinto, 

SA and Adelaide is a very small market as compared to Melbourne and Sydney. 

I just spent a month in Australia and I went there for a visit only; no homework done as I had to return.

Rgds/T2



Pinto Pinto said:


> thank you . How is it going with you in SA . work wise . was it easy to find a job


----------



## vikas_ahuja (Aug 19, 2013)

Hello Friends, 

Apologies for asking this question again.

Please share the migration agent contact details who is based in New Delhi, India.

Thanks in advance.

- Vikas


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Vikas, beware of Y- Axis..


----------



## sam.d (Feb 6, 2017)

two2 said:


> All the best . . .
> 
> Rgds/T2


Hi T2

Can you please let me know what is the percentage of getting EOI & State Nomination with 65 Points (Age-30, Edu-15, Exp-5, PTE-10, SN - 5). And which states are providing easily and quickly.

Regards
Sam

__________________
Vetassess Applied - 223111 HR Adviser - 30 January 17
Vetassess Result - Waiting
PTE - L 78, R 73, S 70, W 79 - 23 March 2017 (First Attempt)


----------



## sam.d (Feb 6, 2017)

65 Points (Age-30, Edu-15, Exp-5, PTE-10, SN - 5)


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Hi Sam, 

Unfortunately, currently no state is offering 190 visa to HR Advisors, except NT which too is usually offering 489 visa in response to 190 visa applicants. 

I can't comment on easy or difficult process for state nomination; I guess it remains the same with the exception that some states take longer than others to respond. Going through the comments of many other forum members, I guess the easiest and simplest would be for South Australia. 

Rgds/T2




sam.d said:


> Hi T2
> 
> Can you please let me know what is the percentage of getting EOI & State Nomination with 65 Points (Age-30, Edu-15, Exp-5, PTE-10). And which states are providing easily and quickly.
> 
> ...


----------



## sam.d (Feb 6, 2017)

two2 said:


> Hi Sam,
> 
> Unfortunately, currently no state is offering 190 visa to HR Advisors, except NT which too is usually offering 489 visa in response to 190 visa applicants.
> 
> ...


Hi T2,

First of all thanks for your quick reply. 
How much time it will take to out the result of Vetassess

Regards
Sam


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Different applicants have different experiences; you should expect close to 3 months. 

Rgds/T2



sam.d said:


> Hi T2,
> 
> First of all thanks for your quick reply.
> How much time it will take to out the result of Vetassess
> ...


----------



## sam.d (Feb 6, 2017)

Thanks for your reply dear T2....



two2 said:


> Different applicants have different experiences; you should expect close to 3 months.
> 
> Rgds/T2


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

You are welcome. Keep us posted with progress. 

I hope you get your results before July when the new lists are expected to be released. 

Rgds/T2



sam.d said:


> Thanks for your reply dear T2....


----------



## sam.d (Feb 6, 2017)

Hi T2,

Can you please let me know ...
Can i get EOI and State Sponsership in july for any state with 65 Points (Age-30, Edu-15, Exp-5, PTE-10, SN - 5)...??

Regards,
Sam



two2 said:


> You are welcome. Keep us posted with progress.
> 
> I hope you get your results before July when the new lists are expected to be released.
> 
> ...


----------



## allforoz (Mar 28, 2017)

Its nice to see so many people selflessly sharing their experiences n insights


----------



## allforoz (Mar 28, 2017)

My husband being d main applicant with 65+5 points if someone can share any available info on the following:-

(1) Is there a separate list for high scores on EOI to express interest for NSW

(2) To better our chances r der any other options? Visa categories? I read about 489, not clear though, can anyone pls shed some light

(3) Any other states or visa categories that v can apply for? 

(4) Can i claim spouse 5 points if i was a flight attendant from 2004 to 2013

Forum pls share whatever info ucan i would much appreciate


----------



## Murali_023 (Sep 16, 2015)

*Vetassess processing time*

I have lodged the application for HRA assessment with VETASSESS on 30th January 2017. Can anyone kindly let me know when can I expect the outcome? Thanks!


----------



## allforoz (Mar 28, 2017)

Hi Murali it shud be done in 6 to 8 weeks so u can expect a reply any time nw


----------



## sam.d (Feb 6, 2017)

Hi allforoz,

Thanks for your reply i am also on the same stage.

Regards,
Sam



allforoz said:


> Hi Murali it shud be done in 6 to 8 weeks so u can expect a reply any time nw


----------



## allforoz (Mar 28, 2017)

T2 would u hv any info on the question posted above...


----------



## arbed (Feb 11, 2015)

Hi all,
I have submitted my EoI in mid 2016 but i have not received any response since. I've selected NT specifically in my Eoi. 

Am i supposed to wait for some sort of invite before i can proceed to submit the state nomination form or can i go ahead to submit it now? i dont know what is the hold up. Pls advise, thank you!


----------



## Snober (Jan 23, 2017)

Hi all 

is victoria open for hr advisor .... i visited their website and it seems that they r open ... can anyone help 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## allforoz (Mar 28, 2017)

Hi Snober where did u get that information from wud u mind sharing cz i did quite a bit of google but there does not seem to be any such info


----------



## Snober (Jan 23, 2017)

allforoz said:


> Hi Snober where did u get that information from wud u mind sharing cz i did quite a bit of google but there does not seem to be any such info


Hi i just checked victoria site .. but i have checked with my agent n he said tgat victoria is closed . confused.

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## sundeepadv (Sep 23, 2016)

Snober said:


> Hi i just checked victoria site .. but i have checked with my agent n he said tgat victoria is closed . confused.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk




Victoria is open for HR managers not for HR advisor.... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snober (Jan 23, 2017)

sundeepadv said:


> Victoria is open for HR managers not for HR advisor....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


but on the website it says advisor . how can confirm abt the manager thing.

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## sundeepadv (Sep 23, 2016)

Snober said:


> but on the website it says advisor . how can confirm abt the manager thing.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk




Just checked its showing HR manager... can you please share the link of HR advisor...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snober (Jan 23, 2017)

sundeepadv said:


> Just checked its showing HR manager... can you please share the link of HR advisor...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My bad it is manager n not advisor .. I read it as advisor ... Sorry .. I know inshd have taken care abt this 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## sundeepadv (Sep 23, 2016)

Snober said:


> My bad it is manager n not advisor .. I read it as advisor ... Sorry .. I know inshd have taken care abt this
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk




Its ok we don't have any option... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snober (Jan 23, 2017)

sundeepadv said:


> Its ok we don't have any option...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


sad .. how abt NT N SA .. my consultant mwntioned that these r open.

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## sundeepadv (Sep 23, 2016)

Snober said:


> sad .. how abt NT N SA .. my consultant mwntioned that these r open.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk




NT is open but chances are very less of nomination... In SA its in high points category 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snober (Jan 23, 2017)

sundeepadv said:


> NT is open but chances are very less of nomination... In SA its in high points category
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


how many points do.u have 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## chiraggodhani (Jan 24, 2017)

I have applied for both NT and SA (Chain Migration)...Got SS in SA with in 45 days....But NT reject me after 4.5 months...!!!Yep...NT rejection is so high..!!!


----------



## meenal_sm (Apr 15, 2014)

chiraggodhani said:


> I have applied for both NT and SA (Chain Migration)...Got SS in SA with in 45 days....But NT reject me after 4.5 months...!!!Yep...NT rejection is so high..!!!


How many points you have? Please give us the break up. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## chiraggodhani (Jan 24, 2017)

meenal_sm said:


> How many points you have? Please give us the break up.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Age-30
Edu-15
Exp-10
SS-5
Total 60

I personally think DIBP is biased to IT occupations...!!Just Observation...!!!


----------



## meenal_sm (Apr 15, 2014)

chiraggodhani said:


> Age-30
> Edu-15
> Exp-10
> SS-5
> ...


English language points? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## chiraggodhani (Jan 24, 2017)

meenal_sm said:


> English language points?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Not claimed....Got 64 in Listening in PTE..rest above 65....!!!


----------



## allforoz (Mar 28, 2017)

Spouse points - can some one confirm if spouse work experience has to be in the past 5 years or it can also b in the past 10 years


----------



## allforoz (Mar 28, 2017)

Hi chiragogandhi can u pls explain wats chain migration


----------



## allforoz (Mar 28, 2017)

Hi Snober...in a previous post i saw u hv already reciwved nsw invite....if so y r u still keen on other states


----------



## chiraggodhani (Jan 24, 2017)

allforoz said:


> Hi chiragogandhi can u pls explain wats chain migration


Under Special Condition of SA..Brother living in Adelaide for last 12 months with Citizen


----------



## meenal_sm (Apr 15, 2014)

chiraggodhani said:


> Under Special Condition of SA..Brother living in Adelaide for last 12 months with Citizen


Real brother or cousin? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## chiraggodhani (Jan 24, 2017)

meenal_sm said:


> Real brother or cousin?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Real


----------



## sam.d (Feb 6, 2017)

Hi Murali,

Did you get your VETASSESS Outcome ?

Regards,
Sam



Murali_023 said:


> I have lodged the application for HRA assessment with VETASSESS on 30th January 2017. Can anyone kindly let me know when can I expect the outcome? Thanks!


----------



## Snober (Jan 23, 2017)

allforoz said:


> Hi Snober...in a previous post i saw u hv already reciwved nsw invite....if so y r u still keen on other states


Hi i have 2 applications one for me n my frnd . so he has got invite n not me . sorry for the confusion. 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## allforoz (Mar 28, 2017)

Hi all m starting to panic...i cant find csol of nsw for hr advisor...can someone pls share d link


----------



## sam.d (Feb 6, 2017)

Hi allforoz,

HR Adviser (223111) nomination is closed into the NSW, May be thats why you are not able to found HR Adviser into the Nomination list.

You can find the NSW nomination list here:
https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/__d...-priority-skilled-occupation-list-2016-17.pdf

Regards,
Sam



allforoz said:


> Hi all m starting to panic...i cant find csol of nsw for hr advisor...can someone pls share d link


----------



## Nick17 (Apr 6, 2017)

Hi All, I am new to this forum and trying to apply for 190 visa have already done vetassess with positive outcome and now preparing for PTE....Any suggestions are welcome


----------



## Nick17 (Apr 6, 2017)

Apart from NT Is there any other state open for HR adviser.....Thanks In advance


----------



## sam.d (Feb 6, 2017)

Hi Murali,

Did you get your Vetassess Outcome ?

I have also lodged my application on 30 Jan 2017 and got the Outcome on 10 April 2017.

Regards,
Sam



Murali_023 said:


> I have lodged the application for HRA assessment with VETASSESS on 30th January 2017. Can anyone kindly let me know when can I expect the outcome? Thanks!


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Unfortunately 'No' at the moment. 

Keep looking for new lists starting July 2017. 

Regards, 
T2



Nick17 said:


> Apart from NT Is there any other state open for HR adviser.....Thanks In advance


----------



## Nick17 (Apr 6, 2017)

Hi Two2 thanks for your response...I am planning to take exam in May/June hope till that time at least we will get some clarity for the new opportunities in other states apart from NT...Also if NT rejects us in 190 than is it possible we will be considered for 489....Members views/opinions please.....


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Very sad news for HR professionals  

HR Advisors (ANZSCO 223111), Workplace Relations Advisors (ANZSCO 223113), and Training & Development Professionals (ANZSCO 223311) have been removed from CSOL list effective April 19, 2017. 

Read the full story here: 

Important changes to the occupation list for subclass 489 and 190 applicants 

Rgds/T2


----------



## Snober (Jan 23, 2017)

Do HR advisors have any other state or any other option .. 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Hi Snober, 

Unfortunately, if the occupation is removed from CSOL, no state will be able to offer 190 sponsorship for the removed occupation. 

Rgds/T2



Snober said:


> Do HR advisors have any other state or any other option ..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Bad luck for HR's..


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

It's very sad  

All we can hope now is the reversal of HR occupations in the new CSOL lists to be released early July 2017. 

Rgds/T2



Giri vishnu said:


> Bad luck for HR's..


----------



## meenal_sm (Apr 15, 2014)

Can we apply for 189 visa? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

two2 said:


> It's very sad
> 
> All we can hope now is the reversal of HR occupations in the new CSOL lists to be released early July 2017.
> 
> Rgds/T2


I think the list is finalised for 2017 - 2018.

I don't think it will be revised until April May 2018

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## meenal_sm (Apr 15, 2014)

rahagarw said:


> I think the list is finalised for 2017 - 2018.
> 
> I don't think it will be revised until April May 2018
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


But after that may be we can apply for 189. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

So you mean, people preparing for PTE and IELTS, wasted their time & effort..If this is closed till 2018?


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Abolition and replacement of the 457 visa – Government reforms to employer sponsored skilled migration visas


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

meenal_sm said:


> But after that may be we can apply for 189.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Yes the revised lists would be sacrosanct from 1st July 2017 onwards... so works for some.. and doesnt for some  

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

You can apply for 189 visa provided the occupation is in SOL list. 

Currently the HR advisor is out of CSOL as well SOL. 

Rgds/T2



meenal_sm said:


> Can we apply for 189 visa?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snober (Jan 23, 2017)

do we have a new sol cmng this july or this is the one that they have issued today final fr next year

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

There are different views (if you have gone through the comments on last page). 

However, DIBP website states that the new lists have replaced the current list, which means we should expect some update till July 2017. It may be just a news that they will continue the lists updated in April this year or they may come up with the new lists. 

In short, nothing clear so far. 

Rgds/T2



Snober said:


> do we have a new sol cmng this july or this is the one that they have issued today final fr next year
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## arbed (Feb 11, 2015)

two2 said:


> Very sad news for HR professionals
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Extremely saddened by this news..  I've just completed compiling my documents for state nomination and now I'm crushed..


----------



## elsa23 (Apr 3, 2017)

*Query regarding manager HR profile*



two2 said:


> There are different views (if you have gone through the comments on last page).
> 
> However, DIBP website states that the new lists have replaced the current list, which means we should expect some update till July 2017. It may be just a news that they will continue the lists updated in April this year or they may come up with the new lists.
> 
> ...


Hi T2,
I am senior manager HR at my company. I have 1 direct reportee and I report into the Head of HR of my company. My job responsibilities are similar to that of the HR manager profile as described at ANZSCO.
However, I have been told that I won't qualify for HR manager role as the australian authorities evaluate it on whether I have a team of 5-10 reportees under me and someother specific org. struture requiremenrs. Would you/anybody on this forum know if this is true and what are the other such requirements??


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Hi Elsa, 

You are right about HR Manager. The assessing authority for HR Manager is AIM (Australian Institute of Management) and that is considered to be one of the most difficult assessing authority because they assess all senior level occupations. 

Detailed requirements are there on the website but I am summarizing below: 

1. You are reporting to the owner of the organization like MD, CEO or GM etc. 

2. You should be the highest functional authority (you mentioned you report to Head HR, which may be an observation)

3. You have three or more sub-ordinate managers, and each of your sub-ordinate managers have three or more direct reports

Let me know if you require further information. 

Rgds/T2




elsa23 said:


> Hi T2,
> I am senior manager HR at my company. I have 1 direct reportee and I report into the Head of HR of my company. My job responsibilities are similar to that of the HR manager profile as described at ANZSCO.
> However, I have been told that I won't qualify for HR manager role as the australian authorities evaluate it on whether I have a team of 5-10 reportees under me and someother specific org. struture requiremenrs. Would you/anybody on this forum know if this is true and what are the other such requirements??


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Sad to know, and unfortunate for many applicants  



arbed said:


> Extremely saddened by this news..  I've just completed compiling my documents for state nomination and now I'm crushed..


----------



## Murali_023 (Sep 16, 2015)

*Refund*

Gyus, Those who are awaiting for assessment result. Check your email in gmail promotions folder. VETASSESS has come forward to refund the money already paid by deducting 100 dollars as administrative charges. Its indeed a nice gesture by VETASSESS.


----------



## Murali_023 (Sep 16, 2015)

sam.d said:


> Hi Murali,
> 
> Did you get your VETASSESS Outcome ?
> 
> ...



Hi Sam,

I did not receive the assessment result because my Manager did not pick the call. I had to update alternate contact details. Now VETASSESS has offered me to accept refund with 100 dollars deduction. Are you also receiving refund?


----------



## Snober (Jan 23, 2017)

Murali_023 said:


> Hi Sam,
> 
> I did not receive the assessment result because my Manager did not pick the call. I had to update alternate contact details. Now VETASSESS has offered me to accept refund with 100 dollars deduction. Are you also receiving refund?


why you want tontake refund . is ut vecause hr advisor has veen removed from cosl.

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Murali_023 (Sep 16, 2015)

Snober said:


> why you want tontake refund . is ut vecause hr advisor has veen removed from cosl.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


Hi,

Yes, No point in proceeding with the application, I don't think HRA will added back to the list anytime in the near future. 

Regards
Murali


----------



## Snober (Jan 23, 2017)

Murali_023 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes, No point in proceeding with the application, I don't think HRA will added back to the list anytime in the near future.
> 
> ...


So this means no chance to go to aus now .. it is very sad 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## sundeepadv (Sep 23, 2016)

Murali_023 said:


> Hi Sam,
> 
> 
> 
> I did not receive the assessment result because my Manager did not pick the call. I had to update alternate contact details. Now VETASSESS has offered me to accept refund with 100 dollars deduction. Are you also receiving refund?




Hi, do u have you have any other option in email?? like except refund of fee


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sundeepadv (Sep 23, 2016)

Murali_023 said:


> Gyus, Those who are awaiting for assessment result. Check your email in gmail promotions folder. VETASSESS has come forward to refund the money already paid by deducting 100 dollars as administrative charges. Its indeed a nice gesture by VETASSESS.[/
> 
> Hi, do u have you have any other option in email?? like except refund of fee
> 
> ...


----------



## sam.d (Feb 6, 2017)

Hi Murali,

I got my Vetassess +ve Outcome on 10th of April. My agent is not provide me the access of email id registered with vetassess may be vetassess offered me to accept the refund for my accessment. I have to check with my agent regarding this.

Regards,
Sam



Murali_023 said:


> Hi Sam,
> 
> I did not receive the assessment result because my Manager did not pick the call. I had to update alternate contact details. Now VETASSESS has offered me to accept refund with 100 dollars deduction. Are you also receiving refund?


----------



## Murali_023 (Sep 16, 2015)

sundeepadv said:


> Hi, do u have you have any other option in email?? like except refund of fee
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, Proceed with the application and get the result and another one is get your skill assessed for a different occupation.


----------



## Murali_023 (Sep 16, 2015)

sam.d said:


> Hi Murali,
> 
> I got my Vetassess +ve Outcome on 10th of April. My agent is not provide me the access of email id registered with vetassess may be vetassess offered me to accept the refund for my accessment. I have to check with my agent regarding this.
> 
> ...


I dont think you will receive refund since you have already received the outcome. Anyway try your luck.


----------



## Snober (Jan 23, 2017)

Murali_023 said:


> Yes, Proceed with the application and get the result and another one is get your skill assessed for a different occupation.


Is there any other occupation that is on the list and matches with HR advisor closely.

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Murali_023 (Sep 16, 2015)

Snober said:


> Is there any other occupation that is on the list and matches with HR advisor closely.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


I dont think so.


----------



## Snober (Jan 23, 2017)

Murali_023 said:


> I dont think so.


so then refund is the only option untill it opens again intears to come ... not sure if this even comes bak on cosl.or sol 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Hey, 

How can you expect a refund when your assessment is already completed?

Regards, 
T2



sam.d said:


> Hi Murali,
> 
> I got my Vetassess +ve Outcome on 10th of April. My agent is not provide me the access of email id registered with vetassess may be vetassess offered me to accept the refund for my accessment. I have to check with my agent regarding this.
> 
> ...


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

The only occupation currently available and part of HR domain is 'Recruitment Consultant'. 

Those of you who have considerable experience in Recruitment, can take that chance and get a re-assessment under that occupation. 

Rgds/T2



Snober said:


> Is there any other occupation that is on the list and matches with HR advisor closely.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## allforoz (Mar 28, 2017)

Hi T2....would you be able to advise which state has an opening for Recruitment Consultant...


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Currently no state is open for Recruitment Consultant. But you can keep some hope for upcoming lists in 2017/18. 

Rgds/T2



allforoz said:


> Hi T2....would you be able to advise which state has an opening for Recruitment Consultant...


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Dear Fellows, 

Not sure, how many of you have received the similar message. But to share, I received a message from SkillSelect today, for an EOI against the occupation of HR Advisor. (I could not withdraw that EOI earlier when I got invitation for another EOI against T&D Professional). 

The context of the message was: 

1. If the EOI for the recently removed occupation has NOT been invited so far, the EOI will return to DRAFT status as of 19th April 2017. 

2. If the EOI for the recently removed occupation has been invited, it will return back to DRAFT status on the expiry of invitation. 

The point 1 is very much clear; which means unfortunately no state can issue invitation for the occupations removed on 18th April 2017. However, the good part is point 2, if anyone already received the invitation (before 18th April) but did not apply for visa for removed occupation, they can still submit their visa application till the expiry of invitation. 

Just thought to clarify as I could see some confusion among some members. 

Rgds/T2


----------



## sundeepadv (Sep 23, 2016)

two2 said:


> Dear Fellows,
> 
> Not sure, how many of you have received the similar message. But to share, I received a message from SkillSelect today, for an EOI against the occupation of HR Advisor. (I could not withdraw that EOI earlier when I got invitation for another EOI against T&D Professional).
> 
> ...




Bad luck for HR advisors I think its closed permanently 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Not sure on the 'Permanent' part, but it seems difficult to be added back in the short term (2 ~ 3 years). 

Regards, 
T2



sundeepadv said:


> Bad luck for HR advisors I think its closed permanently
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sundeepadv (Sep 23, 2016)

Hello any idea is there any way to migrate to Australia for HR people... HR advisor occupation is no more in list what are the other options


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Sundeep, reassessment under recruitment consultant seems the only way, however it is like starting from scratch again..


----------



## Snober (Jan 23, 2017)

Giri vishnu said:


> Sundeep, reassessment under recruitment consultant seems the only way, however it is like starting from scratch again..


but if u r not into recuirtments then no chance 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

No Snober, that experience is mandatory..


----------



## Snober (Jan 23, 2017)

Giri vishnu said:


> No Snober, that experience is mandatory..


so  

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Sad is a small word, I am perplexed, what next? All hard earned money wasted..


----------



## chiraggodhani (Jan 24, 2017)

Giri vishnu said:


> Sad is a small word, I am perplexed, what next? All hard earned money wasted..


HR Manager is still open


----------



## sundeepadv (Sep 23, 2016)

chiraggodhani said:


> HR Manager is still open




HR manager requirements are very tough 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Hey guyz, 

Anyone who is pursuing Canada? I just got ITA from Canada with 414 points, the lowest ever in the past 2.5 years. In the meanwhile, my IELTS has expired so I won't like to proceed for Candian option specially when I have already activated PR from Australia. But would suggest all HR people to look for Canada as the HR occupation is currently closed with Australia. 

There is no point of losing hope. Take the alternate route or the plan B. 

All the best . . .

Regards, 
T2


----------



## arbed (Feb 11, 2015)

hi T2, 

im looking into canada now. 

May i ask which occupation did you apply for? HR recruiter or HR professional?

I will need to sit for IELTS again as mine has expired as well. I would like to know more on the process for canada. I understand it's somewhat similar to Australia's but the flow maybe be slightly different. Pleaes advise, thanks





two2 said:


> Hey guyz,
> 
> Anyone who is pursuing Canada? I just got ITA from Canada with 414 points, the lowest ever in the past 2.5 years. In the meanwhile, my IELTS has expired so I won't like to proceed for Candian option specially when I have already activated PR from Australia. But would suggest all HR people to look for Canada as the HR occupation is currently closed with Australia.
> 
> ...


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi Arbed, do let us know also, if you receive the input from T2..

You feel that July month will bring some news for us?


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

HR Professional 



arbed said:


> hi T2,
> 
> im looking into canada now.
> 
> ...


----------



## divyarenga (Sep 7, 2017)

Hi Everyone,

Can anyone confirm me whether job code human resorce advisor 223111 is available to apply for skill immigration. Or let me know the alternate job code to apply for visa. I am looking for australia immigration.


----------



## divyarenga (Sep 7, 2017)

I have 10 yrs of exp in HR. For Human Resource Manager job code it states that we should have worked in senior management. I am working as Asst Manager (HR) . will I e eligible to apply.


----------



## ashish26 (May 15, 2014)

as per the csol list the hr role has been taken off and only HR managers with 5 yrs exp is eligible to apply.


----------



## divyarenga (Sep 7, 2017)

MusaBilal said:


> Hi, just thought of creating a thread specifically for the candidates of Human Resource Adviser - 223111 to share their experience on application process, VETASSESS, available jobs and best places to go to.
> 
> Feel free to scribble...
> 
> Cheers!


Recruitment consultant 223112 has *** in the job code. Can someone clarify what does *** mean

As like other countries job search visa is provided in Australia or not. My skill is not in demand list . Can I apply for any visa in Australia. But my job is a skilled job 223111 human resource advisor


----------



## divyarenga (Sep 7, 2017)

*Query on csol with ****



divyarenga said:


> Recruitment consultant 223112 has *** in the job code. Can someone clarify what does *** mean
> 
> As like other countries job search visa is provided in Australia or not. My skill is not in demand list . Can I apply for any visa in Australia. But my job is a skilled job 223111 human resource advisor


Can someone update what this *** mean in the job code of csol


----------



## indossie (Jul 25, 2014)

divyarenga said:


> Can someone update what this *** mean in the job code of csol


Hi,
It means there are some conditions to be met in order to apply with this occupation. For more details please check the link 

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work...lled-occupations-lists/caveats-on-occupations


----------



## Morinellia (Apr 26, 2016)

indossie said:


> Hi,
> It means there are some conditions to be met in order to apply with this occupation. For more details please check the link
> [/url]


and what does the first condition mean?

this - " that have a nominated base salary of less than AUD$65,000"

is that about salary per year? I live in the third-world country and my salary is much less for sure! so, I'm not eligible to apply for this occupation?


----------



## indossie (Jul 25, 2014)

Morinellia said:


> and what does the first condition mean?
> 
> this - " that have a nominated base salary of less than AUD$65,000"
> 
> is that about salary per year? I live in the third-world country and my salary is much less for sure! so, I'm not eligible to apply for this occupation?



Sadly, Human resources occupation, except (HR Manager) is not open for nomination at the moment. If you think you can get over 60 points, it would be a good idea to have all your documents ready, including English scores. When a state opens this occupation, you can apply straight away & gain a nomination from a state. I remember last time ACT opened this occupation & closed it in around 10 days due to large amount of applications received, but cannot say if any state opens this occupation anytime soon.

Stay positive.


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

*Help Required please !*



Hrexpat said:


> Thanks buddy 4 replying. Yes got positive ass from aim .and my ielts is 7.5 over all.and 55 +5 points with state nomination points.are these points ok for nomination .thanks for so useful advice.


Hi Hrexpat- Can you please help me with the process of applying for this code to AIM, how did you go about it?

Thanks
Giri


----------



## Aisha Umair (Feb 27, 2018)

*Mr*

Dear All,

Need some serious advice.

I have done 1.5 years general MBA from Australia and i have post 3 years of experience in HR.

Please confirm, if i go for the assessment should i get positive assessment?

Thanks in advance


----------



## ashfaq22 (Apr 20, 2018)

Aisha Umair said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Need some serious advice.
> 
> ...


What's your IELTS ?

Sent from my F-02G using Tapatalk


----------



## mazaz1988 (Aug 26, 2018)

Does Vetassess assessment is valid for closely related occupation as well or do we need to get it assessed separately? e.g. 223111, 223112


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

Did anyone tried for NT State Nomination for HR Adviser after 2018?


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

2019/20 South Australia Supplementary Skilled List (SSL) updated.

HR 223111 on supplementary Skilled List.

https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/skilled-migrants/lists-of-state-nominated-occupations

https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/skilled-migrants/nomination-process/skilled-nomination-requirements/supplementary-skilled-list-and-special-conditions-apply


----------



## Uz Khan (Jul 15, 2019)

So what are now prospects for HR people interested in applying for SA???


----------



## shekhar_babu (Mar 27, 2017)

Which one to chose to get assessed for getting 5 points added to my spouse?
223111 (Human Resource Adviser) or 223112: Recruitment Consultant


----------



## Littlefinger99 (Oct 14, 2019)

Hi, 

I am facing one issue about vetassess job. I have worked as an HR executive for 1.5 years. After that, I worked as a Business Analyst in the Marketing Department for 2.5 years. Then again I started working as HR Manager for the last 2 years. So my question is if I apply as a Human Resource Advisor (223111), is there a chance to get a positive outcome? Or they will consider my job in the middle as a negative factor for the HRA job? Can someone please advise me on this?

Thank you in advance. I really need to know the answer as I think my whole process is depending on this.

Thank you


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

Littlefinger99 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am facing one issue about vetassess job. I have worked as an HR executive for 1.5 years. After that, I worked as a Business Analyst in the Marketing Department for 2.5 years. Then again I started working as HR Manager for the last 2 years. So my question is if I apply as a Human Resource Advisor (223111), is there a chance to get a positive outcome? Or they will consider my job in the middle as a negative factor for the HRA job? Can someone please advise me on this?
> 
> ...


As I can remember to get vetassess assesed you need a degree + 1-year post-experience.


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

I just heard from the friend 2 HR Advisers got NT State Nomination and they got the Visa as well.

In NT to be eligible for state nomination, All applicants must have a minimum IELTS of 7.0 overall or equivalent.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Preax said:


> I just heard from the friend 2 HR Advisers got NT State Nomination and they got the Visa as well.
> 
> In NT to be eligible for state nomination, All applicants must have a minimum IELTS of 7.0 overall or equivalent.


All in the same day, I presume ?

Cheers


----------



## Varungupta1980 (Nov 25, 2019)

I am planning to get the assessment done from Vetassess next month. Need help from forum members as i wish do it without help of any consultant. Please suggest if this profile has a chance of getting an invite in coming months


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

NB said:


> All in the same day, I presume ?
> 
> Cheers


Not sure about the date, I had a chat with him today. Most probably within this month.


----------



## Success.77 (Apr 13, 2020)

hello everyone, i need your assistance.
What are chances of HR advisor for SS.
I got positive assessment. 
What could be the next step.


----------



## pratsi90 (Sep 17, 2013)

Success.77 said:


> hello everyone, i need your assistance.
> What are chances of HR advisor for SS.
> I got positive assessment.
> What could be the next step.


Hello

NSW was about to Open SS for HR Advisers but It is getting delayed and no one knows when they will open again considering current pandemic situation across the Globe. 223111 was Open in NT but unfortunately they are also close for Overseas Applicants, So things are not looking good at the moment. Lets hope something comes up for HRA sometime Soon. May I know when did you get your Vetassess Result and How much Points you have ?

Thankyou


----------



## Romeshk (Aug 5, 2019)

pratsi90 said:


> Hello
> 
> NSW was about to Open SS for HR Advisers but It is getting delayed and no one knows when they will open again considering current pandemic situation across the Globe. 223111 was Open in NT but unfortunately they are also close for Overseas Applicants, So things are not looking good at the moment. Lets hope something comes up for HRA sometime Soon. May I know when did you get your Vetassess Result and How much Points you have ?
> 
> Thankyou


Hi,

I have received positive assessment on 04th April, NT and NSW not accepting applications for all occupations as far as i know , hope they will start after the pandemic , which state easy to get nomination , NT asking Financial Capacity , evidence of job availability etc , anyone submitted EOI and SS


----------



## Success.77 (Apr 13, 2020)

For NSW they need offer letter.
What would be the chances for NT woth 80 points?
How to get a conditional job offer for off shore applicants?
Without job offer only option is NT, which for which we need to provide lots of proof for employment opportunities


----------



## pratsi90 (Sep 17, 2013)

Romeshk said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have received positive assessment on 04th April, NT and NSW not accepting applications for all occupations as far as i know , hope they will start after the pandemic , which state easy to get nomination , NT asking Financial Capacity , evidence of job availability etc , anyone submitted EOI and SS


Hi RomeshK

Congratulations on the positive outcome. It's very tough to get Nomination from NT because they have a very limited quota and demand is huge. My Previous assessment was expired so I got my renewed one on 4th April as well . I Hope NSW starts accepting applications soon. :ranger:


----------



## Success.77 (Apr 13, 2020)

For NSW they need job offer right?


----------



## pratsi90 (Sep 17, 2013)

Success.77 said:


> For NSW they need offer letter.
> What would be the chances for NT woth 80 points?
> How to get a conditional job offer for off shore applicants?
> Without job offer only option is NT, which for which we need to provide lots of proof for employment opportunities


Hi Success

NSW need Job Offer from Offshore candidate if they don't have 5 years of work experience. If you have 5 years or more work experience positively assessed then you don't need a job offer for NSW, but unfortunately, NSW is closed at the moment. I think 80 points are good enough for 491 but NT nomination is based on the quality of the application, supporting documents and quota left for the occupation.


----------



## Success.77 (Apr 13, 2020)

My 3 years experience was used against my Vetassess assessment.
Now i have no experience to claim points for.
For NSW i would require a job offer.
NT looks little tough.
Any advise for my case?


----------



## Success.77 (Apr 13, 2020)

any success stories for NT 491 for HR adviser?


----------



## pratsi90 (Sep 17, 2013)

Hello

Unfortunately You can not apply NSW when they Open because Of Work Experience. The only option you have is NT incase if it opens again for Offshore nomination , apart from that I dont see any other option because there is no Demand for HRA in other States lately. 

Thanks


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

Romeshk said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have received positive assessment on 04th April, NT and NSW not accepting applications for all occupations as far as i know , hope they will start after the pandemic , which state easy to get nomination , NT asking Financial Capacity , evidence of job availability etc , anyone submitted EOI and SS


my friend got nomination from NT on 17th April, 2020. She applied on 9 Dec, 2019. Offshore with no job offer. 


Regards


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

Success.77 said:


> My 3 years experience was used against my Vetassess assessment.
> Now i have no experience to claim points for.
> For NSW i would require a job offer.
> NT looks little tough.
> Any advise for my case?


I can help you with NT nomination once they start accepting applications for Offshore candidates. 

Cheers


----------



## Success.77 (Apr 13, 2020)

That is very positive news. Much relief.
Thank you.


----------



## Success.77 (Apr 13, 2020)

Please help me with one question. In case ACT opens for 223111 HR adviser what is their requirement for 491? Do they ask for job offer or 5 years experience. Or it similar to NT.
I just hope they make it easy for HR Professional


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

Hello All,

Am posting on behalf of my brother who is a HR Manager working in Dubai.

We are about to start his VETASSESS process .

Would anyone please guide on wat are the states currently available and wat are the chances for NSW?


----------



## Smriti Sethi (Jun 12, 2020)

Hello Everyone, 

I am little confused between Recruitment Consultant and Human Resource advisor, as the roles mentioned in both are the same. Can someone help me on this.


----------



## Gita79. (Jan 15, 2021)

Preax said:


> 2019/20 South Australia Supplementary Skilled List (SSL) updated.
> 
> HR 223111 on supplementary Skilled List.
> 
> ...


This is real positive as I have hot a positive skill Assessment with 8 years exp in outcome letter in my nominated occupation but unfortunately HUMAN RESOURCE ADVISOR isn't in SA supplementary occupation list as well this year . Hope so NT and SA starts with the nomination on this occupation too.


----------



## Romeshk (Aug 5, 2019)

Gita79. said:


> This is real positive as I have hot a positive skill Assessment with 8 years exp in outcome letter in my nominated occupation but unfortunately HUMAN RESOURCE ADVISOR isn't in SA supplementary occupation list as well this year . Hope so NT and SA starts with the nomination on this occupation too.


Try Canada option as well, I also in the same boat


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Smriti Sethi said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am little confused between Recruitment Consultant and Human Resource advisor, as the roles mentioned in both are the same. Can someone help me on this.


There are many ANzsco codes which have identical RnR as compared to other codes 
You can choose the one which you feel is best suited your experience and also has more chances of invite from states
Cheers


----------



## Swaqar09 (Jan 22, 2019)

Hi Everyone 
I got a positive assessment for HR Advisor... any guidance on which states are accepting offshore?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Swaqar09 said:


> Hi Everyone
> I got a positive assessment for HR Advisor... any guidance on which states are accepting offshore?


There are not too many states in Australia like USA
Just see the websites of each states 
Keep checking often as they change the ANZsco codes
Cheers


----------



## aurangzebalam (Jan 20, 2021)

Can someone help me in removing IELTS confusion. Score more than 7 band in its three components but 6 in fourth one. How will it be categorized i.e. Superior or Proficient ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aurangzebalam said:


> Can someone help me in removing IELTS confusion. Score more than 7 band in its three components but 6 in fourth one. How will it be categorized i.e. Superior or Proficient ?


Neither superior nor proficient
It’s competent score
Cheers


----------

